#ubuntu-es 2011-04-11
<Tarrasquero> Exio4: nombrame y te paso el scrot
<pipo65> Tarrasquero: vos usas weechat
<Exio4> Tarrasquero: ?
<Tarrasquero> http://img848.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img848/5363/201104110100331440x900s.png
<pipo65> Exio4: ya encontre
<pipo65> con f11 y f12
<pipo65> el irssi ya fue me paso a weechat
<Tarrasquero> apt-get install mpdcron  ← Exio4
<Exio4> XD
<Tarrasquero> jejeje
<Tarrasquero> ñac ñac
<Exio4> ehm?
<pipo65> Tarrasquero: tu usas caca
<Tarrasquero> Exio4: para que funcione instala ese ^
<Exio4> aja
<Exio4> okaz. xD
<Exio4> para que funcione que? :|
<Tarrasquero> notify
<pipo65> yo uso caca y Exio4 no usa caca
<pipo65> Tarrasquero: usas caca?
<pipo65> puedes usar aa
<pipo65> pero con caca se ve mejor
<Exio4> Tarrasquero: no veo la imagen
<Exio4> la baje con wget y no me funciona..xD
<Tarrasquero> eres un desastre...
<pipo65> Exio4: puedes usar fbset
<Exio4> por? :|
<pipo65> para ver imagenes
<Exio4> apt-get install fbset?
<Exio4> Tarrasquero: como ?
<Tarrasquero> apt-get install mpdcron  ← Exio4
<Exio4> ahh :P
<Tarrasquero> IrssI FoReVer
<pipo65> tarde Tarrasquero
<pipo65> el irssi no es malo
<Exio4> 2XD
<Exio4> XD*
<pipo65> pero weechat te biene bien configurado
<Exio4> Tarrasquero: listo.... ahora?
<pipo65> con todos los scripts
<Tarrasquero>  /trigger add -publics -privmsgs -nocase -regexp '(Exio4(\W|$))' -command 'exec - notify-send "$N en $C" "$M"'
<Exio4>  /trigger add -publics -privmsgs -nocase -regexp '(Exio4(\W|$))' -command 'exec - notify-send "$N en $C"
<Exio4>                      "$M"'
<Exio4> xD
<pipo65> hee
<Exio4> listo..
<Exio4> xd
<Tarrasquero> Exio4: como va?
<Exio4> estoy sin las X ¬¬
<Tarrasquero> buafff
<Tarrasquero> que perro...
<Exio4> jaja
<Tarrasquero> dilo antes
<Exio4> XD
<pipo65> chau exio
<Exio4> listo
<Tarrasquero> Exio4: la tienes cruda
<Lostizytu> Hola señores , buenas noches
<Lostizytu> Consulta : como puedo recuperar mi grub ?
<m4v> !grub2
<Lostizytu> tengo ubuntu 10.10
<kubot> grub2 es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<m4v> Lostizytu: consulta en alguno de esos links, recuerdo que está en alguna parte
<Lostizytu> mount: el punto de montaje /mnt/dev no existe
<Lostizytu> :S
<Lostizytu> toy siguiento el link
<Lostizytu> m4v,
<m4v> Lostizytu: tienes que crealo "sudo mkdir /mnt/dev"
<Lostizytu> m4v, disculpa, te puedes ayudar en esto
<ivancp> !grub2
<kubot> grub2 es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<Lostizytu> chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<m4v> Lostizytu: estas en un live cd?
<m4v> ahh, pará
<m4v> ya me parecía raro que no te andada el primer comand
<Lostizytu> m4v, baje un live cd
<m4v> Lostizytu: montaste la particion correcta donde tienes que instalar el grub?
<Lostizytu> pa reparar el gub
<Lostizytu> Dispositivo Inicio    Comienzo      Fin      Bloques  Id  Sistema
<Lostizytu> /dev/sda1   *           1       11672    93755308+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<Lostizytu> el asterisco ( *) indica el grub verdad ?
<m4v> bueno, sda1 ahí es una particion de windows, grub no te va a servir de nada ahí
<Lostizytu> sda1 seria el grub
<m4v> no
<Lostizytu> no?
<Tarrasquero> Lostizytu: no
<Lostizytu> xd
<Tarrasquero> grub en sda
<m4v> donde está la partición de ubuntu? ahí hay una sola
<elmurci> hola a todos, alguien puede ayudarme a instalar virtualbox en ubuntu 11.04
<Lostizytu> es q tengo debian
<Lostizytu> es q tengo debian y ubuntu
<Lostizytu> :S
<m4v> Tarrasquero: pero los archivos del grub deben instalarse en la particion de ubuntu igual
<Lostizytu> sda2 y sda6
<Lostizytu> ai salen q tengo linux
<Lostizytu> en esas 2 particiones
<surfer_21> hola gente
<m4v> Lostizytu: bueno, tienes que usar una de esas 2, preferentemente la de ubuntu que es lo que conocemos acá.
<surfer_21> he instalado el virtualbox para instalar winXP
<surfer_21> el asunto es que descargue la iso de XP desde mocosoft
<m4v> Lostizytu: después, cuando usas el comando grub-install *ahí* usar /dev/sda
<Tarrasquero> Lostizytu: yo haria chroot al ubuntu e instalaria oss-prober
<surfer_21> y como tengo una netbook no me queda otra que barjarme la imagen
<surfer_21> y entonces creo la maquina virtual para instalar la iso de XP
<surfer_21> pero me envia un mensaje de que el medio no es booteable
<surfer_21> y no me deja instalar winXP de ninguna forma
<m4v> !windows surfer_21
<kubot> surfer_21: Para desinstalar Ubuntu en favor de Windows, ver http://www.configurarequipos.com/doc1140.html | #Ubuntu-es no es un canal de soporte de Windows, visita ##windows para eso.
<surfer_21> que sucede si estoy tratando de instalar windows a traves de virtualbox
<Lostizytu> Tarrasquero,
<Tarrasquero> dime
<artzneo> hola
<Tarrasquero> sudo mount /dev/raiz_ubuntu /mnt
<surfer_21> alguien que haya instalado en una netbook window$ por virtualbox que me pueda echar una mano
<ivancp> elmurci: descarga el .deb de la pagina de virtualbox y hazle doble click
<ivancp> !virtualbox
<kubot> VirtualBox es una maquina virtual que permite instalar otros SO, como Windows, sin alterar tu maquina. Puedes instalarlo desde los repositorios o conseguirlo (con soporte USB) en http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads .
<elmurci> Ivancp ok lo intentare
<Lostizytu> como saber donde tengo instalado mi ubuntu ( sda1,sda2,etc) ???
<Lostizytu> :S
<ivancp> quien ese ese fake LinusTorvals?
<surfer_21> alguien ha instalado window$ XP con una maquina virtual?
<Tarrasquero> Lostizytu: monta una con * y revisa /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ivancp> Lostizytu: gparted
<ivancp> !gparted
<kubot> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<elmurci> Ivancp, solo hay hasta ubuntu 10.10 no hay para 11.04
<Lostizytu> Tarrasquero, no se montar el grub
<Lostizytu> :S
<Tarrasquero> sudo mount /dev/raiz_ubuntu /mnt
<ivancp> elmurci: descargalo igual.... intenta instalarlo
<elmurci> ok
<n-iCe> follow! @torroella88
<Tarrasquero> Lostizytu: cual instalaste antes debian o ubuntu?
<Lostizytu> primero instale ubuntu, despues debian
<Lostizytu> despues win 7
<Tarrasquero> ok
<Lostizytu> ai kedo la escoba
<Lostizytu> xd
<Exio4> XD
<Tarrasquero> fdisk -l
<Tarrasquero> pegalo en pastebin
<Lostizytu> como?
<Tarrasquero> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Lostizytu> http://pastebin.com/pmpirzXK
<Lostizytu> resulto ?
<Lostizytu> xd
<Tarrasquero> Lostizytu: sudo fdisk -l
<Lostizytu> ya aplike
<Lostizytu> Tarrasquero,
<Lostizytu> http://pastebin.com/pmpirzXK
<Lostizytu> http://pastebin.com/pmpirzXK
<Tarrasquero> que parte no entiendes?
<Tarrasquero> el sudo o el comando?
<Lostizytu> ya hice fdisk -l
<Tarrasquero> Lostizytu: sudo fdisk -l
<Lostizytu> aparecio en el pastebin
<Lostizytu> pegue ai
<Tarrasquero> Permiso denegado
<Lostizytu> vio el link?
<Lostizytu> http://pastebin.com/pmpirzXK                <----
<Exio4> xD
<Tarrasquero> cuando quieras seguimos
<Lostizytu> :S
<Tarrasquero> va voy pa la cama
<artzneo> Probando esto... Symbian
<Lostizytu> pero si pegue el resultado
<Lostizytu> en pastebin
<Lostizytu> :S
<Lostizytu> :(
<Tukeke> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Problema_del_a%C3%B1o_2038
<Exio4> !ot | Tukeke
<kubot> Tukeke: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<kzman> ls
<uacbek-pro> chicos, alguno e ustedes conose un buen programa para gestionar despachos de abogados?
<ivancp> jjsalazar:  win!
<dannyLopez68> como inicio el demonio de synaptics (del touch pad) desde la terminal o como averiguo el nombre?
 * dannyLopez68 cena
<dabor> dannyLopez68, si está instalado, como deberia ser, se inicia solo
<dannyLopez68> dabor: pero es para iniciarlo en awesome
<artzneo> A
<toplop> hola!
<toplop> !ayuda
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<toplop> ayuda
<Ishpatia> Buenas
<toplop> !ayuda ubuntu
<kubot> toplop: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<toplop> !ayuda que es ubuntu?
<toplop> Ishpatia hola como vas?
<toplop> !time
<kubot> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Ishpatia> muy bien vos toplop?
<toplop> Ishpatia bien jugando un poco con el bot kubot se nota
<toplop> jejeje
<toplop> !wacom
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'wacom'.
<toplop> !google
<kubot> Mientras que Google es útil para solucionar problemas, muchos nuevos usuarios no saben como usarlo bien aún. Por favor no digas "busca en google" cuando ellos hacen una pregunta.
<toplop> !google ubuntu
<kubot> Ubuntu - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre: <http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu>
<Ishpatia> ajajaaj, yo me parece que me equivoque de sala
<toplop> Ishpatia por que?
<Ishpatia> no hay una para socializar?
<toplop> que quieres socializar?
<Ishpatia> jajaja si
<Ishpatia> estoy probando el irc
<toplop> Pues este es el Canal de Ubuntu en Español dispuestos a solucionar preguntas, recibir opiones y todo lo que tenga que ver con ubuntu
<toplop> Ishpatia
<toplop> !ayuda pantalla
<kubot> toplop: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<toplop> !google twitter
<kubot> Twitter en español (twitter_es) on Twitter: <http://twitter.com/twitter_es>
<toplop> jejej
<toplop> !ayuda
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<artzneo> Je
<Ishpatia> te divertís facil, ¿conoces alguna sala para usuarios de ubuntu?
<toplop> Aqui!!!
<toplop> Esta es una sala para usuarios de Ubuntu
<toplop> Ishpatia Aqui!! esta
<Ishpatia> "Pues este es el Canal de Ubuntu en Español dispuestos a solucionar preguntas, recibir opiones y todo lo que tenga que ver con ubuntu"
<toplop> Ishpatia dime en que te puedo ayudar
<toplop> ???????
<Ishpatia> te agradezco, no necesito ayuda
<toplop> !canal
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'canal'.
<Ishpatia> capaz ayuda profesional, pero en lo informático me manejo
<artzneo> Alguien juega wow en gnu
<Ishpatia> ni idea  que es
<artzneo> !google
<kubot> Mientras que Google es útil para solucionar problemas, muchos nuevos usuarios no saben como usarlo bien aún. Por favor no digas "busca en google" cuando ellos hacen una pregunta.
<artzneo> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<artzneo> !caca
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'caca'.
<artzneo> Je
<Ishpatia> ajajaj
<artzneo> !no
<kubot> Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<Ishpatia> noruego?
<artzneo> Y eso
<artzneo> !sí
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'sí'.
<artzneo> !pregunta
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<lanx> nas noches
<Ishpatia> buenas
<lanx> alguno que sepa instalar el BitchX ?
<artzneo> Hola. Miro lo que hace el bot
<artzneo> Para la terminal?
<lanx> si
<lanx> vale no tantos xD
<artzneo> Lo he escuchado pero no. Yo uso otro se llama irssi
<artzneo> También un cliente de la terminal
<lanx> artzneo te refieres a mi?
<artzneo> Tú preguntarte xD
<artzneo> Sí n_n
<artzneo> !instalar
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'instalar'.
<Ishpatia> !bithx
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'bithx'.
<lanx> si la idea es tener un cliente en Terminal
<toplop> !OT
<artzneo> !linux
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<kubot> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<lanx> !bitchx
<kubot> bitchx (also known as ircii-pana) was dropped from Debian and subsequently Ubuntu (see: http://dy.fi/afb). Consider using irssi or weechat instead.
<ivancp> artzneo: creo que puedes ir a jugar a otro lado
<toplop> !bitch
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'bitch'.
<lanx> ...
<lanx> vaya
<toplop> ajajaja
<artzneo> !amargado
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'amargado'.
<toplop> juas
<toplop> Creo que me he divertido con kubot
<toplop> !BitCoin
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'BitCoin'.
<Ishpatia> ajaja al parecer si
<artzneo> !bitlbee
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'bitlbee'.
<toplop> !OT Ishpatia
<kubot> Ishpatia: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<toplop> .. ejejej
<artzneo> !gracias
<kubot> de nada :)
<toplop> !ayuda que te pasa?
<kubot> toplop: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<lanx> gracais
<lanx> gracias
<toplop> !gracias lanx
<kubot> lanx: de nada :)
<toplop> jijijii
<artzneo> !0ad
<kubot> No se nada sobre '0ad'.
<artzneo> !kubot
<kubot> kubot es el bot de ayuda de #Ubuntu-es. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/m4v/kubot
<artzneo> Ups...
<toplop> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<toplop> !ubuntu
<kubot> Ubuntu es una distribución GNU/Linux libre, basada en Debian. http://www.ubuntu-es.org | Sitio oficial www.ubuntu.org​ (Inglés) | Documentación http://doc.ubuntu-es.org | última versión Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat)
<toplop> !Empathy
<kubot> empathy is the default instant messaging and video client for GNOME. Since Karmic, it has been the default client in Ubuntu, replacing !pidgin
<toplop> !Xampp
<kubot> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<toplop> !localhost
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'localhost'.
<artzneo> !microsoft
<kubot> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<toto> helo
<toplop> !hola toto
<kubot> toto: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<toplop> :)
<Guest71542> wastas to install grimwepa in ubuntu
<Guest71542> spanish please
<toplop> !hola Guest71542
<kubot> Guest71542: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<toplop> Guest71542 claro que nesecitas
<toplop> !grimwepa Guest71542
<kubot> toplop: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<lanx> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<lanx> !hola toplop
<kubot> toplop: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<lanx> ^^
<toplop> !adios lanx
<lanx> !bye
<kubot> Au revoir!
<lanx> !bye toplop
<kubot> toplop: Au revoir!
<lanx> que chorrada
<lanx> :)
<toplop> !Adios es Te vas del Canal #Ubuntu-es !! Chau que vuelvas pronto! :D
<toplop> !adios
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'adios'.
<toplop> !adios es Te vas del Canal #Ubuntu-es !! Chau que vuelvas pronto!
<lanx> !shell
<kubot> La terminal de Linux ( o interfaz de comandos) es muy capaz. Abre un terminal en Aplicaciones->Accesorios->Terminal (Gnome) o K-menu->Sistema->Konsole (KDE). Guia en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<lanx> !ayuda
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<lanx> !comandos
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'comandos'.
<lanx> !command
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'command'.
<lanx> !tux
<kubot> tux is the Linux Mascot - http://www.isc.tamu.edu/~lewing/linux/
<toplop> kubot adios es Te vas del Canal #Ubuntu-es !! Chau que vuelvas pronto!
<lanx> !apt
<kubot> Si quieres instalar Software en Ubuntu aprende como hacerlo en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Instalar_aplicaciones . Siempre es preferible usar aplicaciones que esten en los repositorios oficiales.
<lanx> !tty
<kubot> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<toplop> !adios : Te vas del Canal #Ubuntu-es !! Chau que vuelvas pronto!
<toplop> !adios
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'adios'.
<toplop> kubot Hola
<lanx> !bye toplop
<kubot> toplop: Au revoir!
<toplop> ajajjaja
<toplop> !hola lanx
<kubot> lanx: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<lanx> !kubot
<juanantonio> Buenas
<kubot> kubot es el bot de ayuda de #Ubuntu-es. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/m4v/kubot
<ishtar> !ot toplop
<kubot> toplop: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<lanx> pues eso hazlo en privado
<lanx> buenas juanantonio
<juanantonio> anda, qué pena que no esté braiam, el otro día le pedí ayuda para controlar remotamente via web o tlf Android aMule y acabo de conseguirlo
<juanantonio> buenas, lanx. ¿Cómo va la noche?
<toplop> !hola juanantonio
<kubot> juanantonio: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<juanantonio> Mmm, también se puede hacer con Transmission, ¿verdad?
<toplop> !Transmission juanantonio
<kubot> toplop: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<toplop> kubot si que eres bruto
<toplop> juanantonio que piensas hacer con transmission ?
<juanantonio> toplop> Controlarlo via web o via Android
<juanantonio> como se puede hacer con aMule
<toplop> .....:S
<toplop> juanantonio no tengo ni idea
<toplop> tocaria leer
<toplop> !transmission
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'transmission'.
<juanantonio> Ah, ok. toplop, una pregunta, he oído hablar de los demonios en Linux
<juanantonio> (por cierto, que traducción o definición más poco afortunada)
<toplop> !demonios
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'demonios'.
<toplop> juanantonio no entiendo a que terefieres con "demonios"
<juanantonio> tengo entendido que son servicios que corren en segundo plano, ¿o corren sin necesidad de sistema gráfico como si fuera una consola?
<juanantonio> demons pone la gente
<toplop> juanantonio pues casi todas las VPS  estan montadas solo con Consola nada se sitemas graficos
<juanantonio> ¿VPS? ¿Qué es eso?
<toplop> !google VPS juanantonio
<kubot> El Blog del Cine Español - JUAN ANTONIO BAYONA COMENZARÁ A RODAR ...: <http://www.elblogdecineespanol.com/?p=1324>
<toplop> !google vps
<kubot> Servidor virtual - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre: <http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Servidor_virtual>
<toplop> juanantonio como kubot dice un servidor en la nube
<juanantonio> Ajá
<toplop> !Adios : Chaus!
<toplop> juanantonio y como no se necita entorno grafico todo se hace por concola
<toplop> :)
<toplop> !bot
<kubot> kubot es el bot de ayuda de #Ubuntu-es. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/m4v/kubot
<juanantonio> Ya, eso lo entiendo. ¿Entonces un demonio funciona con consola o no es necesaria siquiera la consola?
<dabor> juanantonio, funciona como un servicio, independiente de la TTY  terminal
<toplop> juanantonio un deomns puede ser el bot kubot
<juanantonio> dabor> Hola, gracias. Entonces, por ejemplo, ¿por qué funcionan diferente amule y amuled que es su demonio?
<juanantonio> o sea, ¿cuál es la diferencia de funcionamiento?
<dabor> juanantonio, el daemons realiza tareas en background, el otro es el aspecto grafico del programa
<dabor> el fron end
<dabor> front end
<juanantonio> Ajá. O sea, si tengo instaladas ambas cosas, el demonio puede funcionar sin "verse"
<dabor> juanantonio, si
<juanantonio> ¿Estarían realizando la misma tarea, en este caso, descargando lo mismo?
<dabor> juanantonio, lo mismo para mldonkey, funciona el servicio sin que tengas el programa grafico cargado
<toplop> !spybot
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'spybot'.
<toplop> !google spybot
<kubot> Descargas - ¡Página de inicio de Spybot S&D!: <http://www.safer-networking.org/es/download/index.html>
<arp-> ?
<arp-> spybot???
<arp-> olvidate de spyware en linux...
<toplop> arp- quiero montar un bot y estoy viendo como montarlo
<dabor> juanantonio, otro ejemplo es el servidor de impreción (daemons cups)
<dabor> y asi muchos otros
<juanantonio> ajá, entiendo. Entonces, dabor, ¿sería posible cargar el demonio y controlarlo vía web desde otro PC sin iniciar sesión gráfica?
<arp-> em
<toplop> arp- y spy bot esta montado kubot
<juanantonio> dabor > Cierto, de ese ya conocí su existencia ;)
<arp-> em
<arp-> pense que te referias a spybot de spyware
<arp-> ...
<arp-> !version
<kubot> Para ver que versión de Ubuntu tienes instalado, ejecutá « lsb_release -a » en una consola - Para saber la versión disponible de un paquete, « apt-cache policy <paquete> »
<arp-> !bot
<kubot> kubot es el bot de ayuda de #Ubuntu-es. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/m4v/kubot
<arp-> ahi tenes
<arp-> o preguntale a m4v
<arp-> como esta montado
<dabor> juanantonio, algunos seguro que se debe poder, no todos
<toplop> arp- el lo administra pero otra gente lo monto
<juanantonio> dabor> ajá
<juanantonio> En este caso, lo posible sería iniciar amuled desde Openbox y si cargarse nada más, ya sería controlable, ¿no?
<toplop> juanantonio sip
<juanantonio> dabor> Qué emoción, controlo mi aMule desde Dolphin Mini para Android :P
<juanantonio> Entendido todo. Entonces, si he entendido bien, el servicio que comprueba las actualizaciones del SO en esencia es un demonio
<toplop> !fail lanx
<kubot> lanx: FATAL Error: Operation succeeded
<toplop> !utuoch
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'utuoch'.
<toplop> !utouch
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'utouch'.
<toplop> !yo
<kubot> tu eres toplop
<juanantonio> ¿Lo he entendido bien, dabor?
<toplop> !prueba
<kubot> ¡Estas poniendo a prueba mi paciencia!
<toplop> !test
<kubot> toplop: Lo acabo de decir, mira más arriba ...
<toplop> !thisisatest
<toplop> !ping
<kubot> pung
<toplop> !teque
<kubot> teque es un habitante del planeta Jupiter que se conecta a traves del satelite G3P5, por tal motivo tiene problemas para descargar software terricola, se dice que sus descargas pueden tardar meses o quiza años.
<toplop> !listen
<kubot> A nadie le importa lo que estas escuchando ahora, molesta al resto y genera ruido en el canal.
<toplop> !pruebot
<kubot> Pruebot fué un bot de prueba de m4v para proveer a #kubuntu-es de un bot de ayuda. Era un Supybot que utilizaba una base MySQL para guardar factos. Pruebot fué desactivado el 14/02/2009 y fué reemplazado por !kubot.
<toplop> !cam
<kubot> Cámaras soportadas por Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<juanantonio> dabor> y ya es la última, ¿cómo pongo en marcha y cómo paro después un demonio?
<toplop> !joomla
<kubot> joomla information can be had here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Joomla
<dabor> juanantonio, depende la distro, generalmente con /etc/init.d/demonio stop start
<dabor> juanantonio, service demonio start stop
<juanantonio> Ajá
<toplop> !heart
<kubot> ♥♥♥
<juanantonio> Estoy en lubuntu 10.10, ¿será la primera?
<toplop> !galleta
<kubot> ¡Uau! Eres un crack! te mereces una galleta.
<toplop> juanantonio que quiers hacer?
<toplop> !win
<kubot> Para desinstalar Ubuntu en favor de Windows, ver http://www.configurarequipos.com/doc1140.html | #Ubuntu-es no es un canal de soporte de Windows, visita ##windows para eso.
<m4v> !botabuse toplop
<kubot> toplop: No abuses de kubot en #Ubuntu-es, por favor investiga kubot en privado con « /query kubot » | Busca factos con « !buscar <palabra> »
<toplop> mav que ria saber cuales eran los factos
<toplop> :P
<juanantonio> toplop> quiero controlar amule desde mi tlf sin necesidad que el programa esté funcionando porque es un devorador de RAM
<juanantonio> por eso preguntaba todas esas cosas de los demonios y servicios
<toplop> juanantonio pues yo lo haria desde un cliente-servidor
<toplop> seria mucho mas sencillo
<dabor> juanantonio, tambien dale una oportunidad a mldonkey que se puede controlar accediendo via firefox, entre otras
<juanantonio> ya lo controlo via web, ese paso ya lo he andado
<juanantonio> pero el siguiente era economizar recursos
<juanantonio> Dolphin es muy parecido a Opera Mini, pero tiene de todo, es un excelente navegador para móviles
<juanantonio> y por eso hacía el experimento y ya puedo modificar cosas en aMule a través de él
<juanantonio> ¿Se os ocurre algo más eficiente? El PC es un PIII/800 Mhz con 256 Mb, de ahí la importancia de racionalizar recursos
<dabor> juanantonio, si accedes por remoto, solo está trabajando el daemon, menos que eso no vas a poder
<juanantonio> dabor> No está funcionando sólo el daemon, el programa está cargado en la RAM
<juanantonio> aunque lo tenga en la barra de tareas con Ocultar amule
<dabor> juanantonio, ok, en el caso del mldonkey solo funciona el daemon
<juanantonio> ajá. O sea, tengo que intentar que pase eso mismo
<juanantonio> pero el demonio queda configurado desde el programa, ¿verdad?
<dabor> juanantonio, no se si amule funciona igual, hace tiempo que no los uso
<juanantonio> dabor> de todas formas, muchas gracias, me estás resultando de gran ayuda ;)
<juanantonio> espera, que te voy a decir ya mismo si funciona igual, ya encontré el nombre del demonio del amule
<juanantonio> Ah, pero hay que configurar el usuario desde /etc/default
<juanantonio> dabor> ¿Eso se suele hacer editando con Leafpad o Xpad el archivo de configuración?
<juanantonio> de todas formas, lo que me digas, ya lo voy a hacer mañana, en España ya se hace tarde y hay que dormir
<gl26h> hola
<fugaz> hola gente tengo una duda tengo la necesidad de escanear alguno que otro usb existe un antivirus para ubuntu?
<gl26h> sip
<gl26h> estan en el centro de sofwere
<fugaz> y la base de datos se actualiza sola?
<gl26h> me acuerdo que no
<fugaz> que opinas de los antivirus me puedes recomendar uno?
<gl26h> no porque solo lo use unos segundos ase tiempo
<fugaz> ok
<gl26h> pero
<gl26h> desde ubuntu puedes ver los virus que tiene el pendrive
<toplop> hola, alguien sabe de Tables y Utouch?
<fugaz> si pero cual es la extensión de esos archivos ?
<fugaz> me refiero a .mp3 en el caso de musica se entiende mi pregunta?
<arp-> em
<arp-> no hace falta antivirus..
<arp-> la estructura en linux es distinta a widnows
<arp-> sin mencionar que los virus de windows ni corren en linux
<arp-> ...
<fugaz> eso lo entiendo pero por abc motivo en ciertas instancias puedo portar un virus a algún pc que no sea linux
<arp-> tenes varios anvitirus para linux
<arp-> Nod32
<arp-> creo que Avast
<arp-> hay varios
<fugaz> avast nod32 e linux no lo había leido como los instalo?
<arp-> lee en la web oficial de cada uno
<arp-> xD
<arp-> fijate si estan los paquetes para debian o ubuntu
<arp-> el tema es que Nod32 es pago creo
<fugaz> okey gracias por tu ayuda migrare a aquellas paginas para ver que puedo conseguir adios...
<arp-> no se si tiene version free
<fugaz> humm gracias
<arp-> pero Avast si tiene una edicion free en windows
<arp-> y supongo que en Linux tambien
<arp-> la renovas cada 1 año
<arp-> la licencia gratis
<arp-> en windows... supongo que linux sera la misma historia
<fugaz> gracias me pongo en campaña adios
<toplop> si buenas
<ivancp> no entiendo para que podrías necesitar un antivirus en Linux
<ivancp> a menos que sea un servidor de correo... para clientes Windows... la solución seria que dejes de usar windows en tus clientes
<jcaraguay> hola a todfos recien instale mi ubunut
<jcaraguay> y no puedo leer un archivo pdf
<jcaraguay> cono hago
<debsan_> jcaraguay, instalaste gnome ?
<debsan_> jcaraguay, fijate si tenes instalado evince
<ivancp> jcaraguay: que mensaje de error ves?
<TrueNhero> los temp de amule se pueden mover sin afectar las descargas???
<Morfeo> hola, buenas noches
<Morfeo> hola, buenas noches,, alguien me pudiera ayudar con el programa debmirror??, este canal es para esto??
 * alexneb salido... digo... saluda!! o/ ^^
<Tarrasquero> Buenos dias :)
<Morfeo> Tarrasquero, buenos dias
<alexneb> saludos gente.. alguien tiene pidgin screenlet? vereis.. estoy intentando hacerlo rular pero al no inicia.. al lanzarlo por consola me dice el siguiente error Error during on_import - option: %s.\n"
 * xoan buenas
<alexneb> Tarrasquero. tas?
<alexneb> alguien me echa una mano con un screenlet?
<Tarrasquero> alexneb: eso que es?
<alexneb> Tarrasquero.  es un widget para rular en ubnutu/debian
<alexneb> Tarrasquero.  por alguna razon me esta dando problemas...
<Tarrasquero> que quieres monitorizar?
<Tarrasquero> o para que lo quieres usar?
<alexneb> un seg....
<alexneb> Tarrasquero.  es un aplet que te pone en el fondo de pantalla .. como un widget los contactos que salen de pidgin...
<alexneb> Tarrasquero.  es mu salao ya que si clickas encima te abre una ventana de conversacion y to.. es realmente muy util..
<Tarrasquero> cual es el nombre exacto?
<alexneb> Tarrasquero. pidgin screenlet
<alexneb> Tarrasquero.  tengo el codigo.. quieres echarle un ojo?
<Tarrasquero> alexneb: ese paquete pertenece a gnome
<alexneb> Tarrasquero. sip.. creo que si
<Tarrasquero> screenlets - Widget-like mini-applications for GNOME
<alexneb> Tarrasquero.  sip.. y luego pidgin screenlet es un añadido que se instala y rula junto a screenlet
<Tarrasquero> alexneb: hazle apt-cache policy screenlets
<alexneb> Tarrasquero.  nada fuera de lo normal...
<Tarrasquero> revisa esto
<itali-chan> hola a todos, estoy intentando con el jacku audio y el internet dj console, hace un programa de radio online, pero tengo el retorno de mi voz en mis auriculares y casi no puedo hablar, probe a silenciar el retorno, pero despues mi voz no se transmitita
<itali-chan> teneís alguna idea?
<Tarrasquero> http://img826.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img826/9390/201104111244131440x900s.png
<alexneb> Tarrasquero.  voy
<Tarrasquero> itali-chan: deverias tener dos canales de salida de audio supongo
<alexneb> Tarrasquero.  esta todo ok.. ya lo mire... me dicen por ahi que es un error de conpatibilidad de el screenlet y pidgin
<Tarrasquero> pues...
<Tarrasquero> itali-chan: en alsamixer oprime f5 para sacar todos los canales y prueba a ver
<alexneb> s
<fosco_> buenas
<alexneb> fosco_.  saludos
<forces> es cierto que natty no tendrá RC?
<itali-chan> oko Tarrasquero , ahora pruebo , es que estaba ocupado
<itali-chan> como abro el alsamixer?o.o DX
<itali-chan> no me acuerdo
<Tarrasquero> alsamixer en la consola
<itali-chan> ok
<itali-chan> abierto si
<itali-chan> croe que ñlo logreee
<itali-chan> gracias Tarrasquero  :D
<itali-chan> nada no lo logre
<itali-chan> el jack audio me baja el microfono y no se escucha pero tampoco se escucha la musica DX
<itali-chan> jak audio, te odio! XD
<itali-chan> nunc VA bien
<JRamirez696> BUENOS DIAS!!!!
<JRamirez696> xD
<itali-chan> buenos dias JRamirez696
<itali-chan> xD
<itali-chan> entiendes de audio xd?
<JRamirez696> hoy llegue como animado.!!! y con mucho que hacer!!!
<JRamirez696> itali-chan, mmmm no, mi epocas de DJ.. ya pasaron.. xD
<itali-chan> jejeejjee
<itali-chan> xd
<itali-chan> es que tengo problemas con el internet dj console xd
<JRamirez696> !google
<kubot> Mientras que Google es útil para solucionar problemas, muchos nuevos usuarios no saben como usarlo bien aún. Por favor no digas "busca en google" cuando ellos hacen una pregunta.
<luismi77> buenas
<gabriel> hola??
<gabriel> hay alguien??
<mauricio_> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<gabriel> jejeje
<gabriel> solo esta probando esto muchas gracias ^_^
<gabriel> Mi tiene 2 puertos de sonido y solamente funciona uno, qué hago?
<gabriel> es decir 2 salidas
<gabriel> hola danielgc :)
<danielgc> hola gabriel como estas?
<mauricio_> gabriel revisa en el icono de volumen en el panel o escribe en un terminal alsamixer y ahi ves el volumen de las salidas
<forces> saluton
<fosco_> buenas
<luismi77> chao gente
<toplop> buenos dias
<fosco_> buenas
<toplop> !hola fosco_
<kubot> fosco_: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<dorel> alguna tarjeta de red externa inlambrica que me recomienden que acepte modo promiscuo ???
<jmanuel_cool> epa esto con alguno de los "expertos" ¿nadie ha intentado meterle ubuntu mobile a algun trasto de los que usan android?
<t4k3sh1> HOla
<t4k3sh1> Chicos les tengo una consulta bien rara
<t4k3sh1> tengo un directorio de logs
<t4k3sh1> los nombre de los logs son parecidos.
<t4k3sh1> hay alghuna forma de abrir un lote de logs dependiendo de la fecha en que se crearon?
<t4k3sh1> busco y busco y no encuentro nada. o no se como preguntar
<guampa> t4k3sh1: el comando find tiene para encontrar archivos x fecha
<t4k3sh1> lo probare
<dorel> como instalo un servidor proxy ?
<jamesjedimaster> sudo apt-get install squid
<jamesjedimaster> o dansguardian, el que te guste
<jamesjedimaster> lo configuras, reinicias el servicio y ya
<dorel> sudo apt-get install squid
<dorel> probare squid
<rommel> Hola a todos
<rommel> alguien sabe como hacer un usuario en ubunto 10.04?por que e intentado varias veces siguiendo unos tuto.y no ogro q funcione porq cuando quiero cambiar de usuario se me pone negra la pantalla
<laleche> rommel adduser "nombre de usuario" en la linea de comandos sin comillas si no me equivoco
<rommel> me dis q solo root puede añadir usuarios
<rommel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/592692/
<jamesjedimaster> sudo adduser <parametros>
<sebastian_> como se puede solucionar el sobrecalentamiento de una laptop x culpa de tener ubuntu
<sebastian_> como se puede solucionar el sobrecalentamiento de una laptop x culpa de tener ubunt
<omeddragon> sebastian_, trata de no usar mucho cpu lo mejor es usar a windows manager
<sebastian_> windows manager?
<icaro440> hola, yo controlo mi cpu en ubuntu-gnome con el sensor applet
<sebastian_> para que sirve
<icaro440> te permite configurarlo para hacer trabajar a la cpu "a bajas revoluciones"
<omeddragon> puedes usar openbox fluxbox
<sebastian_> de donde lo puedo descargar tienen idea
<omeddragon> ah
<sebastian_> ?
<tkw-one> una pregunta generica.... alguien sabe cuanto espacio minimo debo tener en hdd para instalar backtrack-4-r2.... ???
<omeddragon> de tus repos
<icaro440> "monitor de frecuencia de la cpu "
<omeddragon> apt-get install openbox
<icaro440> asi se llama el applet
<sebastian_> ok muchisimas gracias
<omeddragon> icaro440,  yo uso conky
<icaro440> conky?, eso que un dock?
<omeddragon> nope
<omeddragon> usa htop o top
<rommel> omeddragon:  apt-get install openbox es para poder egular el nivel de velocidad del el ordenador?
<omeddragon> conky lo tienes que configurar pero eso solo te dira cuanto cpu esta usando cada programa
<icaro440> te refieres al applet?
<icaro440> depende del micro
<icaro440> si el micro es de frecuencia escalable, entonces es applet te permitira
<icaro440> hacerlo trabajar a una frecuencia menor
<icaro440> o que lo haga segun demanda
<icaro440> en los amd funciona
<rommel> omeddragon: donde lo encuentro una vez instalado?
<rommel> openbox?
<omeddragon> tu saves que es gnome kde xfce verdad
<omeddragon> bueno openbox es como esos nada mas que les llaman windows manager
<omeddragon> no se como le llaman en espanol :P
<rommel> no se puede abrir el programa openbox?saves si necesita algo mas?
<rommel> para q pueda funcionar
<omeddragon> pero dale log out despues eliges openbox en tu login manager
<rommel> esta en aplacaciones
<rommel> otras
<rommel> pero no abre
<rommel> alguien save como tengo q hacer para cambiar de usuario
<rommel> supuestamente cree uno por terminal
<rommel> ahora debo serar todo hantes de pasar de este usuario a otro?
<omeddragon> rommel, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Openbox_%28Espa%C3%B1ol%29
<omeddragon> eso no es ubuntu wiki pero te servira
<omeddragon> rommel, conosco a algien con ese nombre
<omeddragon> que raro pero bueno el es de nicaragua :P
<rommel> soy de argentina
<omeddragon> ya
<omeddragon> ok si usas gdm tienes que darle logout a despues buscas openbox en gdm
<omeddragon> gdm es tu login manager
<omeddragon> si as instalado openbox hay tiene que estar
<omikron4> tambien puedes cerrar sesion y luego abrirla con ese administrador de ventanas en las opcioens de abajo
<rommel> mira  algo poquito c pero notanto
<rommel> boy a leer el laste q me pasaste
<rommel> por q no entiendo mucho
<omeddragon> openbox es para computer que son verdadera mente lentas
<rommel> a ok
<rommel> pense q con eso podia regular la velocidad de mo ordenador
<rommel> ya q recalienta mas de lo normal
<omeddragon> rommel, lee esto http://linexiando.blogspot.com/2008/07/openbox-en-ubuntu-804.html
<omeddragon> eso te alludara mejor
<jmanuel_cool> alludar O.O
<rommel> entieno
<rommel> pense q era solo un paquete para poder regular la velocidad dependiendo de que programa corra
<rommel> pero veo q es todo una nueva vercion de escritorio y demas
<sebastian_> ROMMEL era un gran comandante aleman
<sebastian_> en la segunda guerra mundial
<rommel> asi es mas conocido como el zorro del desierto
<sebastian_> sip
<sebastian_> se termino suicidando porque lo acusaron de haber organizado la operacion valquira
<jmanuel_cool> hoygan ¿cuhezta demacihado ezcrivir vihem? ¿porke le tihenen mihedo a huzar hortografiha correpta?
<rommel> no disen por ak que termino su esistencia ak en argentina
<rommel> una consulta alguien sabe como hacer para q al iniciar secion
<rommel> mi pc me pide una contraseña luego automaticamente se activa internet,
<jmanuel_cool> rommel, ¡por el amor del kernel! SESION, VERSION, ENTIENDO
<rommel> pero de no introducir esa contraseña no c puede hacer nada en la pc
<rommel> es esa la misma contraseña q iintrodusco cuando al querer hacer un cambio en la pc me pide en la consla
<rommel> como hacer para cambiar la primera contraseña
<rommel> asi los demás usuarios solo tendran esa clave mas no la que me pide la terminal o sinagtic
<rommel> y luego resien poder entrar con su nombre y su clave personal
<rommel> me cai
<rommel> alguein save como poder cambiar la contraseña de inicio de ubuntu
<fosco_> rommel, sustema - administracion - usuarios y grupos
<rommel> por q es la misma q me pide para sinagtic o terminal
<fosco_> sistema*
<rommel> ahi te sale como agregar usuarios
<fosco_> y cambiar contraseñas tambien
<fosco_> pero la contraseña de "sudo" es la misma que la del usuario administrador
<fosco_> si cambias la pass del usuario cambiará también la de sudo
<rommel> mi problema es,q cuando mi pc prende por primera vez me pide una contraseña,si no no c puede hacer nada seguido de eso internet se conecta rapidamente si otro usuario no save esa contraseña no puede entarar
<rommel> asi q la idea seria poder tener una contraseña de inicio y otra para super usuario
<fosco_> exacto
<fosco_> ese es el comportamiento normal del sistema
<fosco_> no acabo de entender que es lo que quieres hacer
<rommel> bueno
<surfer_21> holas
<fosco_> quieres que otros usuarios puedan conectarse a internet?
<rommel> en principio quiero hacer otras cuentas asi pueden entrar al la pc otras personas y quitarles privilegios asi no meten mano en el sistema
<surfer_21> alguien sabe como hacer para que cuando instale un sistema operativo con virtualbox me permita utilizar el teclado en una netbook???
<fosco_> surfer_21, en principio no hay q hacer nada especial
<surfer_21> me refiero al momento de instalar el sistema operativo
<rommel> pero por mas q ya e echo otras cuentas con sus claves para darselas
<rommel> y puedan entrar
<rommel> si no saven la clave de inicio no pueden entrar
<rommel> asi es la misma clave q me pide la terminal para hacer una instalacion o demas
<surfer_21> fosco_, me pasa que al tratar de instlar con virtualbox y como estoy haciendolo en una netbook el teclado no me permite continuar con la instalcion no se si me explico amigo
<fosco_> rommel, lo siento, no entiendo nada de lo que dices
<rommel> por q si no saven esa clave de inicio no pueden entrar por mas q tengan otr cuenta de usuario
<fosco_> surfer_21, pues la verdad es que no
<rommel> ok no hay drama
<rommel> aver intento una vez mas!!!aver si esta vez me dejo entender
<fosco_> rommel, si quieres q cualquier usuario pueda conectarse a internet ve a editar las conexiones y marca la casilla "Disponible para todos"
<rommel> no es ese el problema
<surfer_21> fosco_, resulta que una netbook utiliza las teclas Fx para el brillo el sonido y esas cosas entonces al instalar X sistema operativo con virtualbox el sistema me pide que avanze aprentando una Fx pero como la usa para otras cosas el netbook no se como avanzar con la instalacion de ese sistema operativo
<rommel> te desia que el problema es que a este ordenador puede y tiene acceso muchas personas
<fosco_> rommel, si, y?
<rommel> quiero hacer q tenga cada uno su cuenta de usuario hasta ahi me entendes?ya q cualquiera mete mano donde no deve en el sistema
<rommel> ok
<fosco_> hasta ahi bien
<rommel> luego de aver creado usuarios nuebos con sus respectivas claves
<rommel> cuando uno engra en windows esta la opcion  de entrar con otra cuenta de usuario
<rommel> en mi ubuntu al prender
<rommel> me pide un clave ya q al no ponerla no puede nadie hacer nada en la pc
<rommel> ok
<fosco_> eso no lo entiendo
<fosco_> al iniciar el sistema se muestra el gestor de login gdm
<rommel> bueno esa clave al ponerla se conecta automaticamnte osea reconoce la red wifi d mi casa
<fosco_> ahi pones la clave de usuario y contraseña
<rommel> no solo me pide la contraseña
<fosco_> eso es porque tienes entrada automatica al sistema
<fosco_> desactiva la entrada automatica
<rommel> y el drama es q esa contraseña es la misma que me pide sigantic
<rommel> y si otra persona entrara no se como por ahun  las veces q e intentado de cambiar de usuario se me pne la pantalla negra y se congela
<fosco_> rommel, para
<fosco_> desactiva la entrada automatica
<rommel> y como lo hago no se como?
<fosco_> sistema - administracion - ventana de entrada
<TrueNhero1> una usb en la q he metido archivos ahora me dice q es de solo lectura
<fosco_> o pantalla de acceso o algo asi
<fosco_> TrueNhero1, eso puede ser por muchas cosas
<rommel> desime selecciono mostrar pantalla para ver quien inicia secion?
<fosco_> rommel, no conozco de memoria lo que pone en esa ventana, simplemente desactiva el inicio automático
<rommel> ok supongo q sera esa occion aver
<fosco_> a partir de ese momento cada usuario entrará con su nombre de usuario y su propia clave
<fosco_> y sólo el primer usuario tendrá permisos administrativos
<rommel> reinicio y vuelvo aver como me fue,y despues me ayudas a cambiar la contraseña se suoer usuario porfa
<rommel> asi es como queria fosco,vuelvo ok
<TrueNhero1> fosco_: por q?
<TrueNhero1> no tiene interruptor para aegurar
<fosco_> TrueNhero1, lo has revisado bien, a veces son muy pequeños
<neoygeo> holas
<fosco_> hola neoygeo
<neoygeo> hay alguien por aqui???
<neoygeo> ahhh ajajaja es que no veia ningun mensaje
<fosco_> tengo un poco de retraso en la conexión, pero sí, estoy por aquí
<rommel> fosco gracias ahora si
<fosco_> rommel, ok
<neoygeo> bueno que andes muy bien entraba a probar el chat nada mas jeje probando el xchat soy nuevo en ubuntu por eso
<fosco_> ahora comprueba que todos los usuarios pueden conectarse a internet
<neoygeo> XD
<rommel> lo que quiero es cambiar la contraseña de super usuario
<rommel> a eso ahun no lo ise
<anonymo> Hola gente
<TrueNhero1> fosco_: si ya he revisado es muy raro dice que no tengo permisos pero al intentar modificar
<fosco_> rommel, la contraseña de superusuario, es la contraseña del primer usuario que definiste en la instalacion
<rommel> supongo q al poner su contraseña lo puedan hacer luego lo veo
<rommel> asi es
<rommel> pero la saven todos
<rommel> la podra cambiar?
<fosco_> TrueNhero1, podría ser tema de permisos, en un terminal ejecuta gksu nautilus accede al usb e intenta modificar algo
<fosco_> rommel, la contraseña del primer usuario solo la conoces tú
<TrueNhero1> ya intente
<fosco_> a menos que se la hayas dicho expresamente a ellos
<anonymo> Aquí no se saluda
<rommel> aso es por q sino no podrian entrar
<TrueNhero1> fosco_:  pero me dice q no tiene permisos para escribir los permisos, tiene dos gigas de espacio
<rommel> saves como poder cambaiarla?
<fosco_> rommel, pues ahora vas a sistema - administracuion - usuarios y cambias tu contraseña
<fosco_> así no la tendrán
<rommel> aver
<rommel> ok ahora lo hago
<fosco_> TrueNhero1, abre un terminal y escribe mount
<fosco_> ahi verás con qué opciones se ha montado
<TrueNhero1> fosco_: http://pastebin.com/pFtbcWa3
<rommel> fosco:no se volvio a activar la vetana a la hora q ise el cambio me podes pasar un coamndo donde pueda poner la nueva contraseña?para no tener q reiniciar?
<m4v> rommel: no te entendemos, de nuevo?
<rommel> cuando fuia a cambiar la contraseña la cambie y la ventana se puso gris y no volvio a su color normal asi q la cerre
<rommel> quisiera poder probar si el cambio se iso o no hantes de riniciar
<MiZu_> buena tarde para todos
<rommel> con algun comando
<m4v> rommel: prueba con "sudo -l" y pon el password
<rommel> ok
<MiZu_> logre montar un server de correo y funciona perfecto pero ahora quiero aprovechar los mx y configurar otro server como debo hacerlo
<rommel> salio esto   Sorry, try again.
<m4v> significa que el password que pusiste no es el correcto para tu usuario.
<rommel> por terminal podra cambiar mi contraseña?
<m4v> si, con "passwd"
<rommel> sin sydo?
<m4v> sin sudo,
<rommel> ok aya voy
<m4v> vos querés cambiar la contraseña de tu usuario, no la de root
<lluvia_> hay problemas conocidos de compatibilidad de ciertos ordenadores con windows al instalar ubuntu?
<lluvia_> y compartir arranque
<rommel> la que me pide cuando boy a hacer algun cambio
<rommel> q dicho sea de paso es la misma q mi usuario
<rommel> en sinagtic o terminal
<m4v> lluvia_: no realmente, que tipo de problemas? puede que tengas drama con el suspend, invernar o cosas de la placa de vídeo pero en linux nomás. Windows debería funcionar normalmente.
<lluvia_> m4v, me da miedo que instale ubuntu a un amigo y le deje mal el ordenador. Ya lo he hecho muchas veces, aun así siempre me da miedo que aparezca un error y el amigo no pueda usar windows o pierda su licencia
<m4v> rommel: no te entiendo. los mensajes de "passwd" son claros, te pide el password actual para autenticarte, después te pide la nueva contraseña, y finalmente que la repitas.
<rommel> si pero salio mal aver intento denuebo
<rommel> ok ahora esto del passwd es para cuando me pide sinagtis verdad
<m4v> lluvia_: lo más peligroso que puede pasar es cuando armas las particiones. Después grub debe poder bootear perfectamente al windows y funcionar como siempre
<rommel> ok gracias
<m4v> lluvia_: si quieres estar bien seguro, puedes ver de hacer una copia de respaldo de la partición de windows en otro disco.
<rommel> desime cuando un usuario quiere entrar a la pc deve reiniciar el equipo hantes si esta prendido con otra persona
<rommel> o hay otra manera?
<lluvia_> m4v el problema es cuando los discos duros son de casi TB :(
<rommel> o solo desde el principio cuando hay q elegir con q usuario entrar
<fosco_> rommel, no es necesario reiniciar, solo hay que cerrar o cambiar la sesion
<fosco_> lo puedes hacer desde el applet de control de usuarios del panel de gnome
<rommel> ok ahora lo pruebo
<m4v> rommel: se escribe "decime" "debe" "antes" cuesta leerte si escribís así.
<rommel> ok diculpame campeon
<rommel> si o si hay q cerrar todo antes de cambiar de usuario?
<m4v> lluvia_: mmmh, bueno la licencia la debe tener el aparte, en algún disco de instalación que le tuvo que venir con la pc. Así que se puede recuperar si llegas al peor caso. Lo más importante sería respaldar sus datos personales.
<lluvia_> m4v había oído que en ocasiones la licencia se perdía al destruir una pequeña partición de respaldo que tiene windows al final del disco duro, a través de la cual se puede dejar windows igual que cuando se compró la computadora, sabes algo de eso?
<luismi77> wenas
<lluvia_> (particion existente solo en ciertas computadoras que vienen así de fábrica)
<m4v> lluvia_: aún así, una vez que lograste dividir las particiones para la raíz, el swap (y alternativamente para el home) ya sorteaste lo más riesgoso. Después te aseguras de instalar ubuntu en las particiones correctas. lo único que va a cambiar que va a estar el grub booteando por defecto a Ubuntu. Pero windows deberá funcionar como si nada hubiera pasado.
<m4v> lluvia_: mmmh, no.
<m4v> lluvia_: puede que se pierda la licencia si perdés eso. Si no hay otro cd o si la garantía no lo cubre.
<m4v> lluvia_: bueno, si estas tan preocupado mejor no hagas nada :)
<lluvia_> otra cosa, si el disco duro tiene varias particiones, el instalador permite hacer una instalación por defecto (distribuyendo automáticamente las distintas particiones) sobre la partición que elijas? (creo lo hace así si elijes todo el disco)
<lluvia_> m4v tienes razón, si nos preocupásemos tanto nunca haríamos nada
<m4v> lluvia_: el fin de semana pasado estuvo el flisol, hubiera sido una buena oportinudad para ir y ver como se instalan y preguntar, etc :)
<lluvia_> m4v, que grande el flisol. que pena que no pude ir
<m4v> lluvia_: aunque veo que sos de España, el flisol es un evento latinoamericano, no se si tienen algo similar :(
<lluvia_> m4v, tamvién se hizo en dos ciudades españolas
<lluvia_> también*
<m4v> lluvia_: ah, bien :D
<m4v> lluvia_: bueno, volviendo al topic
<m4v> lluvia_: si usás el particionado automático de Ubuntu, *te va a borrar* las particiones que ya tengas, para mantener el windows debés hacerlo manualmente.
<sebastian_> alguien tiene idea sobre que se trata la charla que dan hoy a las 10?
<lluvia_> m4v era lo que pensaba...
<m4v> agarrar la partición más grande que haya, achicarla, y usar el espacio libre para crear las particiones necesarias. Depués instalas ahí y ya está
<lluvia_> m4v, haciendole yo la swap /home y todo manualmente, verdad?
<m4v> si
<m4v> yo, como la pc no es mía, haría un backup de los datos personales mínimo. Ya que esos si se pierde no va a ser posible recuperarlo. El windows siempre es recuperable, aunque cueste plata :P
<lluvia_> buen consejo
<[pandote]> el desfragmentar el disco te saca las posibilidades que pase eso no?
<m4v> la partición de windows es recomendable defragmentarla antes de dividirla, sí.
<lluvia_> y alguien recomienda encarecidamente usar ultradefrag u otra cosa distinta al desfragmentador estándard de windows?
<m4v> lluvia_: eh.. no se. Seguramente puedes preguntar eso en ##windows
<lluvia_> ok
<[pandote]> igual es raro que se te pierdan los datos
<[pandote]> no es lo comun
<[pandote]> puede pasar igual
<[pandote]> puede pasar igual
<m4v> a mi me pasó de romper particiones al redimensionarlas, pero fué hace mucho tiempo así que nose si fué porque hice macana o si el soft era viejo o algo.
<lluvia_> m4v: cuanto es mucho tiempo?
<m4v> años, ya ni me acuerdo, solo tengo la memoria de empezar todo de nuevo :P
<erUSUL> estos jovenes de ahora que no tuvieron que usar fips con soporte experimental para fat32 y crear las particiones a pelo con fdisk... get out of my lawn!!
<m4v> 10 años seguro, era cuando no estaba en linux aún
<m4v> erUSUL: siii, fué con fdisk!
<m4v> el de windows
<lluvia_> erUSUL: lol
<m4v> o algo así..
<erUSUL> sep... antes si que era un acto de fe redimensionar una particion.... XXDD
<lluvia_> XD
<m4v> mejor no digo nada, creo que estoy mezclando cosas, no usé el particion magic?
<m4v> como dije, fué hace mucho tiempo :p
<lluvia_> más cosas... un ordenador de 3GB de ram merece una partición de swap¿
<m4v> recientemente no eh roto nada, e instalé ubuntu en una netbook sin perder el windows o algo
<m4v> lluvia_: un swap de 1gb y nada más. realmente no necesita swap, pero por las dudas.
<jamesjedimaster> lluvia_: aunque tengas 64GB de ram, siempre es conveniente tener swap para agilizar cargas de programas frecuentes y acceso a datos recientes
<lluvia_> jamesjedimaster: había oído que a veces la swap desagilizaba
<m4v> en realidad, con 3gb casi no usas swap, el problema es si tenés algún programa con un bug o un leak y empiece a consumir toda la memoria. Si no hay swap y la pc se queda sin memoria se te cuelga.
<DreaDy_HK> hola
<m4v> yo tengo 3gb de ram y 1gb de swap, tiene 30mb de la swap en uso.
<jamesjedimaster> lluvia_: es desktop o laptop?
<lluvia_> jamesjedimaster: explícanos ambos
<jamesjedimaster> lluvia_: ok, para desktop con 1 o 2 gb de swap es suficiente por lo que digo y por lo que dice m4v, para laptop SI influye si la pones a hibernar, pues la imagen del sistema se guarda en swap
<m4v> si es que invernar funciona en Ubuntu :p
<jamesjedimaster> ahora, para el caso de un servidor, siempre debe tener swap, pues una base de datos, uso extensivo de memoria, siempre debe asignarse swap
<jamesjedimaster> m4v: jajajaja buen punto!
<txomon> buenas chicos!
<txomon> hoy vengo con una pregunta sobre permisos
<txomon> se supone que cuando haces un chmod 4755 a un ejecutable, y eres tu el dueño del archivo, las personas que lo ejecuten toman tu GID (y derechos)
<txomon> lo que pasa es que no funciona
<txomon> lo pruebo con un whoami y siempre sabe quien soy de verdad...
<txomon> ideas?
<txomon> alguna idea¿?
<erUSUL> creo que en scripts se ignora SETUID
<guampa> si, el kernel lo ignora para scripts
<txomon> fuuuu y sabeis si para todos? o solo para los de shell?
<guampa> todo lo que sea "script, interpretado" para el kernel, osea lo que comienza con shebang.
<guampa> podes usar setuid solo con binarios
<txomon> oki
<txomon> pues na, a hacer un lanzador para scripts
<dantix> hola todos, estoy tratando de compilar OCFS2 en un Maverik y me dice: configure: error: Could not determine kernel version. Uname -r dice 2.6.35-22-server. Qué está mal?
<guampa> eso es lo que hacen muchos un wrapper binario
<DreaDy_HK> hola
<DreaDy_HK> alguien me ayuda
<DreaDy_HK> intente instalar kde 4
<DreaDy_HK> en ubuntu
<DreaDy_HK> pero me tira un error de dragon player
<DreaDy_HK> y cambia solo algunas partes de la interfaz
<DreaDy_HK> el inicio de sesion lo cambio pero el menu de acceso a programas no
<erUSUL> dantix: tendras que instalar los headers « sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) »
<dantix> erUSUL: gracias 1000
<dantix> alguna otra idea linux-headers está allí
<erAbuelo> buenas
<dantix> aclaro que instalé build-essential
<txomon> gracias!
<molocoize> buenas
<itali-chan> HOla amigos, estoy teniendo un problema con los microfonos en ubuntu, cuando utilizo microfnos externos, la voz se graba con un ruido horrible pero cuando uso el microfono interno del pc va bien
<Ishpatia> !microfono
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'microfono'.
<itali-chan> lol Dx
<cousteau> hmm
<cousteau> !chicas
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'chicas'.
<cousteau> pooobre...
<cousteau> (creo que esto es lo que se considera !abusar)
<erUSUL> !botsnack
<kubot> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<cousteau> itali-chan, tendrás conectado el micro por donde no es?
<cousteau> o será un micrófono especial y ya vendrá preamplificado o algo así, y por eso se clippea?
<erAbuelo> lo mas probable es que el micro externo sea mucho mejor que el interno, y la preamplificacion meta ruido
<cousteau> yo lo que uso es un programa llamado QAMix que permite seleccionar el aparato de captura para AlsaMixer gráficamente, la preamplificación, separar canales izq/der, etc...
<dannyLopez68> hay iTunes para ubuntu?
<mimecar> oficial no creo
<dannyLopez68> mimecar: es que quiero descargar unas cosas de la iTunes pero pues estoy desde otra maquina (tengo una mac y no se como funciona en linux)
<mimecar> no he usado itunes, pero me suena que no hay cliente oficial
<Ishpatia> yo uso rythmbox
<Ishpatia> no hay itunes para ubuntu
<Ishpatia> se puede usar desde la terminal
<Ishpatia> fijate que en la FAQ de itunes lo explica
<molocoize> minitunes es para ubuntu
<d0lph1n> Hola a todos
<d0lph1n> me gustaría saber como conectar mediante vnc con otro ordenador de internet
<d0lph1n> estoy probando con mi primo pero no conseguimos conectar, él utiliza el escritorio remoto y yo para ver lo que pone utilizo vinagre
<Juankof> hola por favor amigos ayudad al grupo anonymouse, estamos atacando por la LEY LLERAS en colombia el comando para el ataque es:  sudo hping3 -q -n -S -i u4000 -p 80 190.27.214.226
<guampa> d0lph1n: tu primo esta en windows?
<d0lph1n> no, ambos estamos sobre Ubuntu
<erUSUL> Juankof: no hagas spam aqui; y menos para organizar un DDOS
<erUSUL> !danger
<kubot> NO EJECUTEIS ESE COMANDO. Ese comando en particular es PELIGROSO y no se debe mencionar aqui. AL RESTO: ¡PELIGRO! NO useis ese comando ni lo mencioneis aquí, ¡Gracias!
<Juankof> ok solo queria una mano del grupo de linuxeros
<guampa> d0lph1n: instala nmap y corre nmap <direccion de tu primo>
<guampa> Juankof: este es un canal oficial de soporte
<erUSUL> Juankof: para hacer algo ilegal?
<Juankof> de todas maneras les dejo el comunicado por si alguno le interesa
<Juankof> http://piratenpad.de/opcolombia
<d0lph1n> guampa, alguna opción en especial?
<d0lph1n> o por defecto
<erUSUL> o.0!
<Juankof> ilegal es la LEy sinde y la ley lleras en colombia
<guampa> no asi nomas, a ver si llegas a ver el puerto abierto en la pc remota
<Juankof> gracias a todos
<d0lph1n> Note: Host seems down. If it is really up, but blocking our ping probes, try -PN
<d0lph1n> le hago ping y si que me responde
<d0lph1n> estoy utilizando la opción que me sugiere nmap :)
<guampa> proba entonces con PN
<d0lph1n> estoy en ello guampa  =)
<d0lph1n> nada, los 1000 puertos filtrados
<omikron4> mimecar: tenias razon,, no habia usado lo bastante kde pero te aseguro que solo me encuentro a guste en el kde de ubuntu o sea kubuntu
<d0lph1n> guampa, alguna sugerencia?
<guampa> d0lph1n: tu primo esta atras de un firewall, si tenes acceso al mismo desbloquea el puerto 5900
<d0lph1n> está con un router normal, y no tiene firewall en Ubuntu
<guampa> d0lph1n: que conexion a internet tienen?
<d0lph1n> yo 6 megas de vodafone wifi
<d0lph1n> y él ono por cable (aunque el router es wifi y tiene otro ordenador por wifi)
<guampa> estan filtrados x routers en el medio
<d0lph1n> él no sabe como abrir el puerto 5900
<dantrix> holas
<d0lph1n> hola dantrix
<guampa> algun firewall integrado en uno de esos routers esta filtrando ese trafico
<dantrix> hola d0lph1n
<d0lph1n> guampa, voy a intentar guiarle para abrir el puerto 5900
<guampa> bien
<dantrix> una consulta donde puedo encontrar el Road Map para la version 11.04 o al guien que me diga la fecha de lanzamiento de la version final, por favor
<d0lph1n> dantrix, quedan 14 dias
<dantrix> ummm
<d0lph1n> creo, ahora ya dudo xD
<dantrix> d0lph1n: gracias, creo que espero dos semanas, la verdad que la PC que tengo es algo antigua, pero no quiero desperdiciarla
<Maybe> Ayuda por favor
<d0lph1n> dantrix, solo como sugerencia... te recomiendo xfce o lxde como entorno si notas que va lento ;)
<guampa> !help
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Maybe> Tenía Windows en un portátil, he inciado con un Live-CD 10.04 y con Gparted he quitado mi partición Ubuntu y he agrandado la de Windows (no es mío el PC, sinó me quedaba Ubuntu xD)
<dantrix> d0lph1n: Xubuntu trae xfce, quizas la idea sera usar ese or Debian lxde
<d0lph1n> Maybe, y cual es el problema?
<Maybe> y bueno, he quitado el usb y todo bien, el problema viene ahora cuando reinicio, me sale:   grub rescue>
<Maybe> y yo: .....
<Maybe> iníciate!
<d0lph1n> dantrix, en Ubuntu también puedes utilizar lxde ;)
<Maybe> =(
<d0lph1n> Maybe, el grub está corrompido
<Maybe> pero si sólo tengo un sistema operativo D:
<dantrix> Maybe: has borrado la particion de ubuntu y con ello te has cargado el grub, tienes que rehacer el grub
<Maybe> mm
<d0lph1n> Maybe, inicia otra vez el livecd y ejecuta grub-update
<Maybe> y ya está?
<d0lph1n> espera
<Maybe> ok
<d0lph1n> no
<d0lph1n> no es grub-update
<d0lph1n> es update-grub
<Maybe> sólo eso?
<d0lph1n> si tenías la versión 2 (lo mas probable)
<Maybe> ok ty
<d0lph1n> ejecuta update-grub2
<Maybe> voy a probalo
<Maybe> okk
<d0lph1n> intentalo y nos comentas ;)
<Maybe> sólo hay un pequeño problema...
<Maybe> No tengo drivers de Internet para poder hacer un update...
<Maybe> ;S
<itali-chan> o.o
<mimecar> Maybe: para actualizar grub no necesitas internet
<Maybe> :D nice
<dantrix> Maybe: el termino update seria mas como restaurar no como actualizar, en este caso
<dantrix> d0lph1n: a lo que ibamos, lo que pasa es que esta pc es bien ligerita, en la laptop si le puedo meter ubuntu, pero esta tiene una ram baja (256) quizas le compra una de un mega, ero mietras tanto queria probar una distro ligerita
<mimecar> dantrix: ubuntu será demasiado para ese equipo
<d0lph1n> puppy linux te recomiendo
<Maybe2> hola
<Maybe2> se me fue
<Maybe2> Bueno, tipeo el comando... y...
<Maybe2> (recuerden que sólo tengo Windows instalado y Soporte Dell que ocupa 65gb xd)
<Maybe2> /usr/bin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a devide for / )is /dev mounted?)
<omikron4> Maybe2: pon el cd o dvd de windows y repara y punto pelota
<dantrix> Maybe2: usa super grub disk is super de verdad, aunque no le he probado con grub2
<dantrix> mimecar: tons ni con xubuntu?
<mimecar> xbuntu como mucho
<Maybe2> mm
<dantrix> eso espero, porque ya lo estoy descargando
<Maybe2> omikron4: cd de windows? wtf
<Maybe2> voy a descargar supergrubdisk
<d0lph1n> Maybe2, tienes que montar la partición de Windows
<Maybe2> algún tutorial para mi caso, por favor?
<Maybe2> d0lphin: mmm
<Maybe2> d0lphin: voy a probar con gparted
<dantrix> bueno estoy descargando xubuntu 10.10 y debian-6.0.1a-i386-xfce+lxde-CD-1.iso
<Maybe2> no puedomontarlo :S
<Maybe2> cómo puedo hacerlo?
<d0lph1n> Maybe2, vas a volver a instalar Ubuntu?
<Maybe2> d0lph1n: ahora no
<d0lph1n> Maybe2, tienes el cd de Windows XP?
<Maybe2> d0lph1n: ...no
<Maybe2> ;L
<omikron4> bueeeenoooo, que me faltaba nautilus en kde.. aunque sea solo para dropbox, jajajaja... bueno el link de recuperacion de grub 2 + modificar o eliminar contraseña root de la particion seleccionada es este.. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6738015/Recovery.tar.gz
<omikron4> Maybe2: cd de windows? wtf = ¿¿??
<Maybe2> qué puedo hacer, por favor..
<Maybe2> omikron4: --"
<omikron4> Maybe2: deje la tribu hace muchos años...puedes no hablarme en señales indiaas, porfa?
<d0lph1n> Maybe2, intenta instalar grub
<Maybe2> delfín: cómo?
<erUSUL> Maybe2: si quieres restaurar el arranque de un windows necesitas el cd de instalacion de windows
<Maybe2> T.T
<Maybe2> voy a ver
<omikron4> Maybe2: necesitas ayuda de windows... si quisieras recuperar algo de ubuntu.. este es el sitio, pero borrar sino este. el de soporte, pero pedir ayuda para disfrutar al pleno del win.. no se si este es el sitio
<Maybe2> Oye \:
<Maybe2> El PC no es mío
<omikron4> me parece correcto.. y ??
<Maybe2> Nada, que yo no disfrutaré a pleno de win
<omikron4> lo que te digo es que no se pueden comprar pastillas para dejar de fumar en un estanco
<Maybe2> yaya ¬¬
<omikron4> para que te desaparezca ubuntu...
<omikron4> entras con el live..
<omikron4> abres el gparted
<erUSUL> Maybe2: con el cd de windows arrancas a la consola de recuperacion y ahi ejecutas fixmbr
<omikron4> eliminas la particion de ubuntu
<omikron4> amplias la de windows
<omikron4> y luego metes el cd de windows o deved y reparas el sistema
<omikron4> sencillo, no? Maybe2?
<Maybe2> omikron4: eso hice; erUSUL: thanks
<Maybe2> sepx D
<erUSUL> Maybe2: si es un portatil con una particion de recuperacion a lo mejor lo puedes hacer de otro modo. consulta la documentacion
<Maybe2> ok ty =)
<mimecar> Maybe2: haz un backup antes
<mimecar> partición de recuperación equivale la lmayoría de las veces a reinstalar y borrar todo
<mimecar> si te recupera windows, perderás todo lo que tengas
<omikron4> eso.. la particion de recuperacion no recupera.. solo te garantiza que te instala el sistema de nuevo... pero pierdes todo...mimecar tiene toda la razon
<Maybe2> :S
<Maybe2> si ejecuto fixmbr se me formatea?
<Braiam> Maybe2: no
<Maybe2> entonces?
<Braiam> solo arregla el arranque
<Maybe2> eso quiero yo =)
<mimecar> Maybe2: deberías tener un backup actualizado
<Maybe2> oki
<mimecar> el disco duro puede morir con facilidad
<fzeta> Nas piratillas:-P
<omikron4> ah mimecar... te acuerdas que te dije que kde me limitaba mucho.. y se me atragantaba... ? pues no era kde sino el sistema.. porque con kubuntu... una maravilla el kde.. y mas libbertad de la que esperaba mas personalizacion.. una gozada!
<mimecar> omikron4: permite más personalización
<omikron4> si, si... pero con un sistema que te lo permita
<Braiam> extraño, porque con gnome puedo poner un icono en cualquier sitio
<Braiam> al igual que los fondos ¿?
<omikron4> con kde tambien puedes poner donde te de la gana
<omikron4> y los fondos que quieras.. yo los pongo de desktop nexus sin problemas.. y el tema que quieras...  lo tienes
<omikron4> aaaaahhh  perdon crei que estaba en OT! lo siento
<omikron4> y si no mira esto Braiam http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6738015/instant%C3%A1nea1.png
<rommel> hola a todos
<rommel> alguien conoce de esto Real Time Earth View Wallpaper:
<Braiam> rommel: si
<rommel> esta en este ling,no se como instalarlo al no poder descargar el script
<rommel> me podrias ayudar a instalarlo
<rommel> no puedo ya q al abrir el enlace no ba
<rommel> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/131663
<rommel> desde esta link lo quise bajar esta ahi como hacerlo pero no ba
<Braiam> rommel: encontre el archivo, busca en http://www.webupd8.org/2009/09/real-time-earth-wallpaper-for-linux.html
<Braiam> descarga el script y haz lo que dice la otra guia, deberia estar bien
 * xoan buenas
<rommel> Braiam: no puedo descargar el script
<Braiam> rommel: fuiste a la pagina e hiciste clic en HERE?
<rommel> espera q lo busco con crome
<Braiam> yo lo descarge y no hubo ningun problema
<rommel> Braiam: le doy donde dis descargar desd aqui y se queeda en balnco
<simon__> a día de hoy, ustedes recomendarían instalar ubuntu version 64 bots¿?
<simon__> bits*
<Blazek> sin duda
<fosco_> si
<simon__>  es para mi¿no? XD
<jamesjedimaster> si se tiene el hw correcto, si es viable instalar una distro de 64 bits
<jmanuel_cool> holas genteses
<simon__> ¿hw? o.o
<rommel> si co firefox lo pudo abrir el scrip
<jamesjedimaster> hw = hardware
<Braiam> rommel: http://ubuntued.info/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/changer.sh
<rommel> ya lo baje
<rommel> ahora ya ise la carpeta en home
<rommel> con el nombre q dise
<rommel> ahora tengo q darle permiso a la carpeta de ejecucion
<Braiam> rommel: correcto
<rommel> ahora la duda es q debo poner
<rommel> por q sigue code < y no se como hacer el sicno de numeral en el teclado
<rommel> q sigue para vos?
<Braiam> rommel: obvia ese paso
<rommel> ok
<rommel> poner la secuencia de comandos que acaba de descargar en esta carpeta.
<rommel> como hacer eso
<simon__> ah ya
<simon__> core 2 duo 2.5 ghz(intel) 2gb ddr2 de ram(no se la marca y creo que es de 800mhz), lo unico que no me gusta es la tarjeta integrada, es una intel de 128mb y los driver son malos :(
<Braiam> rommel: entoces deberia ser Sistema > Preferencias > Aplicaciones al Inicio
<simon__> (rrenvie el mensaje ya que cuando envie el primero no habia internet y no se si al conectarse el mensaje se manda a los servidores) core 2 duo 2.5 ghz(intel) 2gb ddr2 de ram(no se la marca y creo que es de 800mhz), lo unico que no me gusta es la tarjeta integrada, es una intel de 128mb y los driver son malos :(
<rommel> no le di privilegios a esa carpeta ahun
<Braiam> allí "Añadir" y escribele un nombre, y en comando pon el script que descargaste,
<simon__> ahh, algo importante, usare la /home que vengo usando desde que tengo memoria(osea, con ubuntu de 32 bits) habra algun problema al instalar  ubuntu de 64 bits y usar esa /home¿?
<rommel> como hacer el escrip ejecutable?
<Tarrasquero> rommel: chmod +x script
<Tarrasquero> rommel: hazlo como user
<rommel> solo pongo eso
<Tarrasquero> donde script el archivo
<rommel> esta en la carpeta descargas
<Tarrasquero> rommel: chmod +x Descargas/nombrescript
<rommel> ahun no lo pude ejecutar ni nada me quede ahi
<rommel> ahora no ogro hacer el sicno mas
<simon__> nadie sabe si puede haber algun problema¿?
<Tarrasquero> simon__: probablemente
<jamesjedimaster> simon__: problema por usar el mismo /home ? ninguno
<Tarrasquero> de 32 a 64?
<rommel> ya
<simon__> si, de 32 a 64 :D
<dabor> simon__, ningún problema
<simon__> bueno, me comienzo a bajar la .iso, gracias a todos :D
<rommel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/592850/
<rommel>  Preferencias del sistema> Inicio> Aplicaciones y seleccione "Agregar"
<rommel> esta ruta no logro seguir en ubuntu 10.04
<rommel> ya la encontre
<rommel> estoi en el paso 4 pero como hago el 5?
<Blazek> ?
<rommel> Braiam: estas tengo q abrir nautilus
<rommel> me pide q cierre cesión asi q vuelvo enseguida
<rommel> cerré todo y empecé denuebo y no salio nada
<rommel> sobre el scrip
<rommel> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/09/real-time-earth-wallpaper-for-linux.html
<rommel> para poder instalar eso q les pase ahi
<rommel> no importa total si no me equiboco al leer mas a profundida es solo para tener otra fondo de escritorio
<rommel> asi q si no es util para otras cosas mejor lo dejo asi
<rommel> mi escritorio
<rommel> alguien me podria pasar el comando para borrar del escritorio algo cuando se cuelga y no se puede cerrar
<rommel> tengo en mi barra de escritorio en icono el foraador de cierre de aplicacion pero no es fectivo
<Tarrasquero> rommel: xkill
<Braiam> Ctrl + Alt + [F1-F6]
<rommel> gracias tarrasquero
<rommel> consulta
<rommel> podre poner algo parecido a fectos 3 d en mi pc sin q mi targeta grafica soporte 3d?
<rommel> lei q ubuntu vercion 11.04 pasara de 2d a 3d quien save algo de eso en profundidad?
<granjero> una pregunta: la barra de unity se puede mover a otro lado?
<dabor> granjero, no se, pero unity tiene pinta de que no se puede configurar nada :-(
<PakoTM> Güenas
<granjero> dabor, si estuve probandolo en mi notebook
<granjero> y no me gusto nada
<dabor> granjero, ni a mi
<granjero> y me parece que gnome3 es medio medio tambien no?
<dabor> granjero, todavia no lo pude usar completo, alguna vez probé el gnome-shell pero solo eso
<granjero> gnome3 no lo probe pero estuve viendo videos. siento que es un paso errado unity
<Sandalia> 2 medios hacen un entero?
<granjero> va a haber una versión con gnome 11.04?
<jmanuel_cool> O.O gnome 11.04 ??????? ¿pensé que venía era gnome3?
<enjuto> alguien me dice como hacer funcionar correctamente una tableta digitalizadora?¿?
<Braiam> granjero: jmanuel_cool: no será unity?
<Braiam> !unity | rommel
<kubot> rommel: Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<jmanuel_cool> Braiam, O.O bueh, como yo uso es fluxbox, bien poco me importa
<diazl> hola a todos
<diazl> hol
<diazl> pero
<diazl> acabo de instalar ubuntu
<fosco_> muy bien diazl
<diazl> tengo problema
<diazl> tengo un modem 3g y no puedo instalarlo
<diazl> alguien me puede ayudar
<Braiam> diazl: que modem es?
<fosco_> diazl, lo primero es intentar definir la conexion desde el gestor de redes
<fosco_> ya lo has hecho?
<diazl> es un huawei de movistar de ecuador
<diazl> si ise
<fosco_> es posible que necesites descargar una actualizacion del driver o del firmware del modem, mira el modelo exacto de modem con el comando lsusb
<fosco_> y busca en google las instrucciones de como ponerlo en ubuntu
<jmanuel_cool> diazl, instala el escritorio movistar
<hibrido> hola quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar para saber si tengo aceleracion 3d en mi compu
#ubuntu-es 2011-04-12
<hibrido> soy nuevo utilizando este SO y no se mucho acerca de como corregir los problemas...
<Vero2> hibrido qué problema tienes?
<hibrido> pues no puedo echar a andar bien los efectos de excritorio
<hibrido> por ejemplo con el Compiz
<Vero2> bueno no es algo muy facil
<Vero2> yo no lo tengo instalado en estos momentos
<hibrido> y entonces que me sugieres??
<Vero2> que esperes a ver si alguien de los presentes te ayude
<Vero2> si no hoy, mañana
<hibrido> ok gracias...
<Vero2> de nada
<virusuy> hibrido:
<virusuy> dejame buscarte un comando
<virusuy> hibrido: por lo pronto ve abriendo una terminal nueva
<hibrido> ok...
<hibrido> ya la tengo abierta
<virusuy> hibrido: glxinfo | grep direct
<virusuy> pega aqui el resultado
<hibrido> direct rendering: Yes
<hibrido> X Error of failed request:  BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter)
<hibrido>   Major opcode of failed request:  137 (XFree86-DRI)
<hibrido>   Minor opcode of failed request:  9 ()
<hibrido>   Resource id in failed request:  0x4a00004
<hibrido>   Serial number of failed request:  44
<m4v> !paste hibrido
<kubot> hibrido: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<virusuy> definitivamente no tienes aceleracion activada
<hibrido> alguna sugerencia virusuy
<virusuy> hibrido: que tarjeta de video tienes?
<hibrido> esperame dejame checar
<hibrido>  VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/P4M800 Pro/P4M800 CE/VN800 [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)   Es esta
<Vero2> hibrido: tienes instalado el Administrador de Opciones de Compiz? Tiene que estar en Sistema-Preferencias
<virusuy> hibrido: definitvamente no se si esa grafica soporta compiz
<hibrido> si lo tengo instalado...
<Vero2> hibrido: si vas a Sistema-Administración-Controladores de Hardware, te dice algo?
<hibrido> no tengo esa opcion, solo tengo la opcion que dice controladores adicionales..
<martin-i> Buenas
<Vero2> qué versión usas de Ubuntu?
<hibrido> la 10.10
<martin-i> tengo problema con los drivers via ¬¬
<Vero2> hibrido y qué dice en controladores adicionales?
<hibrido> pues que tengo un controlador de modem que se esta utilizando actualmente
<Vero2> entonces nada sobre la tarjeta de video
<jmanuel_cool> Vero2, ¿como andas? regresaste
<Vero2> jmanuel_cool: hola, pues sí regresé :-)
<hibrido> Vero2 no dice nada sobre la tarjeta de video
<jmanuel_cool> lo malo es que sigues con windows
<Vero2> jmanuel_cool: quien te dijo semejante mentira? :-)
<martin-i> quien me ayuda con mi placa de video ?
<jmanuel_cool> martin-i, marca y modelo
<martin-i> via
<martin-i> cn986
<martin-i> digo
<martin-i> cn896
<martin-i> me pribloema
<martin-i> es que al instalar el driver
<martin-i> reinicio
<martin-i> y se me muere el entorno grafico
<martin-i> tengo que configurarlo a openchrome
<Vero2> hibrido en Sistema-Preferencias-Apariencia, tienes tildada la última opción?
<hibrido> Vero2 la que dice ventanas no esta tildada
<Vero2> hibrido: la opción que dice efectos visuales
<Vero2> hay que tildar la tercera opción
<ivancp> Hola a todos... haber que hay para hoy
<Vero2> hola
<martin-i> ivan
<Vero2> bueno, debo irme, nos vemos
<jmanuel_cool> MaRk-I, dos cositas, primeramente por lo general ignoro los privados, dos las tarjetas via son muy problemáticas a la hora del 3d
<ivancp> chau Vero2
<martin-i> u.u!
<martin-i> entonces
<martin-i> no tiene solucion?
<jmanuel_cool> martin-i, dos cositas, primeramente por lo general ignoro los privados, dos las tarjetas via son muy problemáticas a la hora del 3d
<ivancp> jmanuel_cool^ tienes razon.. es un lio
<martin-i> bueno
<martin-i> igual
<martin-i> sigo intentando
<martin-i> voy a encontrarle solucion
<pipo65> buenas
<jmanuel_cool> martin-i, si lo haces me avisas, yo abandoné hace un año con una similar
<martin-i> ok
<ivancp> alguno de ustedes ha probado ya gnome3?
<JRamirez696> Alguien me hecha mano con un script no he podido lograrlo..
<JRamirez696> tengo 100 directorios... listados uno.. tras otro en fila... y quiero tomar cada directorio y borrar los archivos txt que hay en el.
<ivancp> <JRamirez696> quieres borrar solo los *.txt recursivamente
<ivancp> ?
<JRamirez696> find ./Tshirt/2009-11-05 -name '*.txt' -exec bash -c 'cd "./Tshirt/2009-11-05"; echo "$(basename {})"' ';'
<JRamirez696> :D
<JRamirez696> no no.. quiero tomar primero cada directorio... desde una lista..
<JRamirez696> es decir este directorio lo debe leer desde una lista.         ./Tshirt/2009-11-05
<JRamirez696> hay 1 directorio por lista..
<JRamirez696> voy a ver como me va con un for read..
<jamesjedimaster> for i in lista.txt; do find .....; done
<ivancp> JRamirez696: desde una lista.. exactamente que quieres decir con eso?  (desde parametros? desde archivos? desde una pipe?)
<ivancp> no creo que tengas que programar dentro de un script... la cosa es mucho mas sencilla
<JRamirez696> ivancp, es un archivo...
<JRamirez696> xD
<JRamirez696> bueno uno que es brutico, no saber. xD
<ivancp> JRamirez696: muestranos el contenido del archivo lista.txt
<ivancp> unas cuantas lineas son suficientes
<JRamirez696> ivancp, el contenido.. pues digamos que es asi.. primera linea... ./directorio1 segunda.. linea... ./directorio2.. etc...
<ivancp> JRamirez696: ok, entonces es facil... dame unos segundos... vamos a ejecutar varios comandos...
<ivancp> JRamirez696: primero ejecuta:  cat lista.txt
<JRamirez696> cat lista.txt | while read LINE ...
<JRamirez696> xD
<ivancp> luego vamos a pasar ese resultado a awk
<JRamirez696> for line in $(cat file.txt); do echo "$line" ; done
<JRamirez696> no seria mas facil algo asi?
<JRamirez696> ivancp, explicame tu metodo haber que tal..
<JRamirez696> ivancp, yo de eso no entiendo nada.
<ivancp> JRamirez696: dejame terminar el resto de comandos
<ivancp> JRamirez696: ahora vamos a extraer toda la linea e imprimirla:   cat lista.txt | awk '{print "\""$0"\""}'
<ivancp> JRamirez696: luego agregamos lo que necesitamos para eliminar el contenido de esa carpeta: cat lista.txt | awk '{print "rm \""$0"/*.txt\""}'
<JRamirez696> sip..
<ivancp> JRamirez696: por favor confirmame que que ves algo asi en cada linea :  rm "./directorio1/*.txt"
<JRamirez696> un segundo.
<JRamirez696> ls "./Coat/2008-07-12/1/*.txt"       ls: no se puede acceder a ./Coat/2008-07-12/1/*.txt: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<JRamirez696> ls ./Coat/2008-07-12/1/*.txt
<JRamirez696> asi funciona muy bien....
<ivancp> JRamirez696: un momento , estaba en una llamada
<ivancp> JRamirez696: ahora falta el ultimo paso
<JRamirez696> aja.
<ivancp> enviar todo eso al bash
<ivancp> JRamirez696: cat lista.txt | awk '{print "rm \""$0"/*.txt\""}' | bash
<ivancp> JRamirez696: pero es muy peligroso el ultimo comando, asi es que hazlo con cuidado
<JRamirez696> ls: no se puede acceder a ./Tshirt/2009-10-23 /*.txt: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<JRamirez696> el error parece que es por que despues de la fecha.. hay un espacio.
<ivancp> mmm
<JRamirez696> ivancp, si ves el espacio?
<ivancp> JRamirez696: si
<JRamirez696> ivancp, ejecute primero con ls.. pa probar.. xD
<ivancp> JRamirez696: aya... con ls no suele funcionar los patrones como *.txt
<JRamirez696> cat
<ivancp> JRamirez696: seguramente es por que no hay ningun archivo txt en ./Tshirt/2009-10-23 /
<ivancp> JRamirez696: es una suposición
<jose> hola
<jose> buenas noches.
<JRamirez696> upsss.esperate xD
<ivancp> hola jose:
<JRamirez696> ivancp, creo que se dodne esta el error.
<jose> acabo de instalar el ubuntu 11.04 con el gnome3
<ivancp> JRamirez696: donde?
<jose> alguien me puede decir como quito lo de acceso universal de arriba a la derecha?
<jose> otra pregunta... q preferis; gnome3 o kde 4.6?
<jose> perdonarme pero soy nuevo en este tema y quiero aprender
<ivancp> jose: creo que muy pocos hemos probado gnome3...
<ivancp> jose: seguramente alguien va a responder en unos minutos
<jose> no hay prisa jejeje
<ivancp> JRamirez696: asegurate que el comando rm funcione con *.txt
<jose> yo la verdad q me quedo con el que viene por defecto en ubuntu 10.10
<ivancp> sino vamos a cambiarlo por find
<jose> pero le dare algo mas de tiempo
<ivancp> jose: ok
<ivancp> JRamirez696: debería funcionar con espacios y todo, por eso tiene las comillas
<jose> quiero hacer la ultima pregunta
<jose> como todo el mundo sabe la mejor forma de instalar un so es hacerlo desde una particion limpia... pero tengo la siguiente duda...
<jose> tengo instalado ubuntu, xp y windows 7 en el ordenador.
<ivancp> JRamirez696: como te fue?
<jose> cuando salga la version definitiva 11.04... puedo formatear la particion en donde tengo 10.10 sin tocar nada del grub????
<JRamirez696> mmm no se hay algun error todavia.
<JRamirez696> ls ./Tshirt/2009-08-28/1/*.txt
<JRamirez696> este comando funciona perfecto...
<JRamirez696> pero si lo hago como me dices .
<JRamirez696> dice que no existe el fichero o el directorio.
<JRamirez696> osea hay algo raro.
<ivancp> JRamirez696: acabo de crear un pequeño arbol de directorios y archivos de texto vacios... mi script funciona perfecto
<JRamirez696> mmm serio?
<JRamirez696> yo aclaro algo... aun no he ensayado con el rm..
<JRamirez696> me da susto.
<JRamirez696> xD
<ivancp> JRamirez696: dejame probarlo una vez mas... olvide un detalle
<JRamirez696> como podria chequearlo.... sin el rm.. xD
<ivancp> JRamirez696: ja ja aj
<JRamirez696> ivancp, si me equivoco.. pierdo 2 dias de trabajo.. xD
<ivancp> JRamirez696: pues haz lo mismo... crea unos directorios de prueba... archivos de texto de prueba y ejecuta con rm
<JRamirez696> ok
<ivancp> jose: yo he migrado varias veces de version de linux, y lo que hice fue sobreescribir sobre las particiones linux existentes (incluyendo el grub)
<ivancp> jose: no he necesitado formatear antes la particion... eso puedes hacerlo al momento de la instalacion
<jose> tengo 3 discos duros... instale primero el ubuntu... despues el xp y para terminar el 7
<jose> cuando salga la version 11.04 quiero formatear la del ubuntu 10,10 pero tengo miedo a tocar algo y luego no me funcione el xp ni el 7... me mata la mujer ejejejej
<JRamirez696> upss..
<JRamirez696> acabo de hayar otro problema..
<ivancp> jose: cuando instalas una version de ubuntu éste reescribe el grub con todas las opciones existentes (winxp,win7), etc
<JRamirez696> tengo que asegurarme que los directorios que voy a borrar no contenga, jpg, gif, png, JPG
<JRamirez696> xD
<ivancp> entonces la cosa es mas compleja pero no imposible
<ivancp> JRamirez696: entonces la cosa es mas compleja pero no imposible
<ivancp> JRamirez696: podemos usar wc -l para contar cuantas ocurrencias de esos archivos hay
<ivancp> JRamirez696: si el resultado de wc -l es cero entonces ejecutamos el rm
<JRamirez696> ocurrencias? ah?
<ivancp> JRamirez696: ocurrencia=veces que aparece
<JRamirez696> pero... como evalua uno 3 variables al tiempo?
<ivancp> JRamirez696: de que pais eres? talvez tenga que cambiar de idioma mi teclado
<JRamirez696> es decir.. puede haber jpg, gif. u otro...
<JRamirez696> colombia
<ivancp> JRamirez696: me sorprende que no sepas el significado de ocurrencias
<JRamirez696> es que soy brutico.!!! xD
<JRamirez696> !wiki ocurrencias
<kubot> JRamirez696: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<JRamirez696> !google ocurrencias
<kubot> ocurrencias - significado de ocurrencias diccionario: <http://es.thefreedictionary.com/ocurrencias>
<ivancp> JRamirez696: al fin y al cabo son patrones.. gif, jpg, etc etc... la cosa es tener la cosa clara... no puede ser "u otro" el script no puede adivinar
<JRamirez696> no puede ser u otros? mmm
<JRamirez696> and/Or
<JRamirez696> jpg or gif or JPG
<JRamirez696> xD
<ivancp> JRamirez696: mira, no podemos  estar reconstruyendo el script cada vez que te acuerdes que falta algo
<ivancp> JRamirez696: primero ten las cosas claras
<ivancp> JRamirez696: por que asi, se hecha a perder valiosos minutos que uno le dedica a compartir el conocimiento
<JRamirez696> ivancp, :S
<JRamirez696> no no lo claro es.. tengo que mirar recursivamente... en que directorios hay archivos txt... PERO que  contenga jpg, gif, JPG..., si es asi.... entonces borrar los archivos *.txt
<ivancp> JRamirez696: por que asi, se hecha a perder valiosos minutos que uno le dedica a compartir el conocimiento
<ivancp> JRamirez696: se duplico la ultima linea
<JRamirez696> sip...
<ivancp> JRamirez696: sigue siendo vago amigo, leelo tu mismo
<JRamirez696> ivancp, enserio?
<JRamirez696> si directorioX, contiene jpg or gif or JPG entonces borrar *.txt
<ivancp> JRamirez696: tienes que "mirar" (no sé que entiendas por mirar) en que directorios hay txt
<toplop> A la Intranet del Gob (Red Interna del gobierno)
<toplop> DefaceMent (Sobreponer una caratula en la Website del MIJ)
<toplop> uhy lo siento
<ivancp> JRamirez696:  pero que  contenga jpg, gif... etc... si es asi.... entonces borrar los archivos *.txt
<ivancp> JRamirez696: la ultima linea que escribiste esta mucho mejor
<JRamirez696> ivancp, que contenga alguno de estos: jpg, gif, JPG
<ivancp> en realidad entiendo lo que quieres hacer, solo quería ver como lo expresas.. y la verdad no lo haces muy bien
<NeKRoiDe> buenasss....
<JRamirez696> :S diablos.. en serio?
<JRamirez696> ivancp, ni en la ultima linea? mmm
<ivancp> JRamirez696: la ultima linea que escribiste esta mucho mejor  (ya escribí esto)
<NeKRoiDe> tengo una consulta... tonta talvez... pero no cuentro nada en google...
<NeKRoiDe> en empathy se puede configurar algo para que las ventanas se cierren con esc?
<jamesjedimaster> en empathy no, mas bien en el administrador de ventanas y la asignacion de atajos
<JRamirez696> ivancp, solo mucho mejor, diablos por eso nunca he podido aprender a programar... aun que cuando solo juicioso. en seudocodigo me va bien. xD
<ivancp> JRamirez696: dejame probar unos comandos para buscar el patron
<NeKRoiDe> ???
<NeKRoiDe> pero no quiero cerrar todas las ventans con esc
<NeKRoiDe> solo las ventanas de dialogo del mensajero en cuestion
<jamesjedimaster> por eso, dudo que una aplicacion en especifico tenga una opcion asi
<gustavo> una consulta, instale windows pero no lo veo en el grub, como lo actualizo ?
<ivancp> gustavo: el grub se ha ido!
<Boddah> hola a todos. tengo un problema instalando una impresora en ubuntu netbook edition. al intentar instalar, me dice que no se puede instalar, por error en el directorio. que hago?
<magu42> gustavo⟿ http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB_despu%C3%A9s_de_instalar_Windows
<NeKRoiDe> jamesjedimaster el pidguin y la mayoria de los clientes de mesajeria instantanea lo hacen...
<NeKRoiDe> no es nada del otro mundo
<NeKRoiDe> es mas ahi encontre la posible forma
<gustavo> pero veo el grub, lo que no veo es windows.
<gustavo> un simple update-grub dio la solución
<NeKRoiDe> pude hacerlo... hay que modificar en el archivo de configuracion del empaty la tecla que cierra las ventanas con dialogos
<Cisman_> Hola, alguien q por favor me de una pagina para descargar el ubuntu mas reciente, o q me recomienden uno para principiantes?
<NeKRoiDe> /usr/share/empathy/empathy-chat-window desde este archivo se configuran todos las teclas y configuraciones de las ventanas de dialgo...
<NeKRoiDe> saludos
<NeKRoiDe> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<NeKRoiDe> desde esa pagina podes descargarlo Cisman_
<Cisman_> gracias!
<NeKRoiDe> si es para una pc normal.... si es para una net tenes otras..
<Cisman_> soy nuevo, quiero pasarme totalmente a software libre, pero instale algunos y no me funcionaron con el modem inalambrico de la compañia movistar
<Cisman_> no se como configurarlo y no me aparecia por ninguna parte
<JRamirez696> Cisman_, de que pais sos?
<NeKRoiDe> de argentina'
<NeKRoiDe> ??
<juanito1> alguien sabe
<juanito1> cuando sale la version oficial de ubuntu ?
<NeKRoiDe> 28 de este mes
<NeKRoiDe> la version estable mas actual de ubuntu
<NeKRoiDe> la version oficial de ubuntu ya salio...
<NeKRoiDe> :P
<Cisman_> soy de venezuela
<NeKRoiDe> saludos...
<NeKRoiDe> con ubuntu 10.10 no deberias tener drama con ese modem..
<ivancp> JRamirez696: estaba fuera... en que estabamos... a ya recuerdo
<NeKRoiDe> me fui
<Cisman_> ok, gracias... entoncs ese es el q descargare... fue ese el link q me pasaste?
<ivancp> JRamirez696: el comando para buscar archivos con varios patrones es: find ./temporal -name '*.png' -o -name '*.jpg'
<ivancp> confirmame que funciona en tu terminal
<Cisman_> si es ese, gracias.
<Cisman_> estare muy seguido por aqui aprendiendo.
<ivancp> JRamirez696: sigues ahi?
<JRamirez696> sssiii
<juanito1> en la web de ubuntu dice version beta
<JRamirez696> ivancp, perdona que estaba de espaldas a la pantalla con otro problema
<JRamirez696> ivancp,  si es correcto..  -name '*.png' -o -name '*.jpg'
<juanito1> link de descarga de ubuntu natty
<juanito1> ?
<JRamirez696> ivancp, find . -name '*.png' -o -name '*.jpg' -o -name '*.gif' -o -name '*.JPG' -o -name '*.png'
<JRamirez696> funciona perfectamente.
<JRamirez696> ivancp, sigues tu ahi? xD
<ivancp> JRamirez696: ya termine el comando, ahora hay que afinarlo
<ivancp> JRamirez696: dime que imprime esto:
<ivancp> JRamirez696: cat lista | awk '{print "find \""$0"\" -name \x27*.png\x27 -o -name \x27*.jpg\x27 -o -name \x27*.JPG\x27 | wc -l | awk \x27{if($0 > 0) print \"rm " $0 "/*.txt\" }\x27"}' | bash
<ivancp> JRamirez696: no va a borrar nada no te preocupes
<macin> ese rm me da mala espina
<ivancp> ja aj ja
<ivancp> JRamirez696: ja ja ja fijate bien donde esta
<ivancp> vuelvo en un rato..
<luisarroyo> hola amigos de ubuntu, estoy intentando conectar mi laptop a  mi tv, via HDMI pero no reconoce la conexion. Alguna sugerencia? gracias.
<ivancp> JRamirez696: funciona?
<luisarroyo> ya probe en la particion window$ y me lo reconoce automaticamente
<ivancp> JRamirez696: si funciona solo tienes que agregar otro  | bash al final
<luisarroyo> pero al hacerlo en ubuntu e ingresar a "monitores" no me lo detecta
<ivancp> JRamirez696: es decir       | bash          al final
<ivancp> JRamirez696: me voy, te deseo suerte...   cualquier cosa me escribes
<gazap-on> hola, existe algun programa para pasar texto a voces(español)?
<JRamirez696> gazap-on, loquendo
<gazap-on> loquendo está para linux?
<JRamirez696> mmmmm no recuerdo...
<JRamirez696> xD
<JRamirez696> !google wine
<kubot> Wine - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre: <http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wine>
<gazap-on> yo si, no
<gazap-on> no me gusta instalar wine, kiero mi ordenador libre d window, conoseis alguno para linux?
<JRamirez696> !google speak text for linux
<kubot> macuoren » Blog Archive » Sintetizadores de Voz (TTS = Text To Speech): <http://macuoren.es/2007/09/sintetizadores-de-voz-tts-text-to.html>
<JRamirez696> !google speak text for "linux"
<kubot> macuoren » Blog Archive » Sintetizadores de Voz (TTS = Text To Speech): <http://macuoren.es/2007/09/sintetizadores-de-voz-tts-text-to.html>
<JRamirez696> gazap-on, hay tienes
<gazap-on> vale, gracias
<file_not_found4> hola
<file_not_found4> no puedo configurar el correo evolution con hotmail
<file_not_found4> necesito ayuda
<Marthus> hola
<Marthus> tengo un problema con el grub error 15
<file_not_found4> me copian... cambio
<jamesjedimaster> !google grub error 15
<kubot> Documentación Gentoo Linux -- Colección de errores Grub: <http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/grub-error-guide.xml>
<file_not_found4> hola
<file_not_found4> no puedo configurar el correo evolution con hotmail 22:55
<file_not_found4> necesito ayuda
<Marthus> haber, lo leere
<jamesjedimaster> Marthus: en este hilo dicen que lo solucionan
<jamesjedimaster> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/?q=node/132036
<jamesjedimaster> file_not_found4: no uso evolution ni hotmail, sorry
<Marthus> jamesjedimaster, eso hice, pero la pantalla se me queda en negro
<Marthus> cuando le doy update me tira esto
<file_not_found4> ja
<Marthus> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo update-grub
<Marthus> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<Topillo> leyeron lo ultimo q puse
<Topillo> ?
<Cisman_> gmail.com
<jmanuel_cool> este cazador de utopías se va a soñar con un mundo mejor
<ferad79> Hola a todos!!!
<ferad79> que poca actividad que hay aquí!! :-X
<ferad79> que les parece el nuevo Gnome 3?
<ferad79> alguien lo probó?
<ivancp> Hola a todos, estoy de vuelta haber que hay en las siguientes horas
<Katarcis> me recurdan porfavor como se llama la aplicacion que instalas para ver los videos de youtube sin abrir el navegador ni nada?
<hhbuitrago> minitube ?
<Katarcis> mm si
<Katarcis> gracias
<amonxz> alguien podria decirme como instalr una aplicacion con fuente untrusted
<amonxz> ¡
<amonxz> ?
<ivancp> amonxz: ?
<toplop> ?
<toplop> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<ivancp> !shutdown
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'shutdown'.
<Guest53300> hola
 * xoan buenas
<temesi> Buenos dias,
<temesi> tengo un Ubunut 10.04 revelde
<temesi> me es imposible cambiar-lo de idioma
<Tarrasquero> Buenos dias :)
<Steeldan> Buenas
<d0lph1n> Hola a todos, cada vez que hago apt-get update hay algunos errores
<d0lph1n> W: Imposible obtener http://ppa.launchpad.net/Compiz/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<d0lph1n> creo que es porque la C de compiz es en minuscula, pero no sé donde cambiarlo
<itali-chan> cambialo en la source list
<d0lph1n> ese ya lo he resuelto cambiandolo en synaptic
<d0lph1n> pero por ejemplo este Err http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick/main Sources
<itali-chan> ok
<itali-chan> mhh entonces no se :/
<itali-chan> de donde cogistes las fuentes?
<d0lph1n> me parece muy raro, al principio pensaba que era un fallo temporal de los servidores de Ubuntu
<d0lph1n> pero ahora... no creo
<d0lph1n> esas son las fuentes que venían
<itali-chan> mhhh
<itali-chan> no se me ocurre nada Dx
<d0lph1n> ya lo he solucionado, al final los he tenido que quitar
<itali-chan> una pregunta, alguien sabe alguna manera de grabar la musica y el microfono a la vez en ubuntu?
<itali-chan> es que no me deja, o me graba una cosa o la otra
<itali-chan> ok d0lph1n
<d0lph1n> has probado audacity?
<itali-chan> si lo he probado
<itali-chan> si configuro el mic
<itali-chan> me graba la voz
<itali-chan> pero si configuro la musica, me graba la musica y no la voz
<d0lph1n> sabes si se puede hacer?
<itali-chan> se supone que si se podia hacer
<itali-chan> en windows lo hacia...despues no se que hice y dejo de fncionar
<itali-chan> aqui ni siquiera he sido capaz
<itali-chan> solo cuando hago radio online fnciona
<d0lph1n> pues ahora mismo no sé como ayudart
<d0lph1n> ayudarte*
<d0lph1n> pero tengo que ir
<itali-chan> ok
<itali-chan> no pasa nada
<d0lph1n> mira la configuración de audacity
<itali-chan> si
<d0lph1n> y la de alsa o pulseaudio
<itali-chan> DX eso es la muerte ajajjaa
<itali-chan> jjaajajjaa si
<d0lph1n> es ponerse poco a poco ;)
<d0lph1n> nos vemos ;)
<itali-chan> sep xd
<itali-chan> nos vemos byee
<itali-chan> una pregunta, alguien sabe alguna manera de grabar la musica y el microfono a la vez en ubuntu?
<carnau> itali-chan, tendrás que grabar el line in, con audacity se puede hacer.
<itali-chan> line in?
<itali-chan> line in es un programa?o.o
<hashashin> nas
<gazap-on> hola, buenas, ubuntu no me lee las tarjetas microsd(usando adaptador sd)
<gazap-on> ya vuelvo
<gazap-on> como iva diciendo, no me lee la kingston sd de 8gb, tengo otra de 2gb que la lee pero solo la primera vez, para volver a usarla tengo que reiniciar, la de 8 ni reiniciando, alguna idea?
<gazap-on> hola!
<gazap-on> entonces no hay solucion? porque la verdad  me pregunto si existe algo que sea coenctar y andar en linux
<itali-chan> si que existe gazap-on
<itali-chan> yo conecte mi nokia y iba bien xd
<gazap-on> si, por usb, es que no va asi y es pa matarlo
<itali-chan> sii
<Ahimsa> Hola a todos.
<Ahimsa> Quería preguntaros...
<itali-chan> o.o
<itali-chan> pregunte
<Ahimsa> Me ha caido como del cielo un smarthpohone htc
<Ahimsa> quería cotratar el mínimo de internet pero tiene un máximo de 100mb y después se pone a 64k
<Ahimsa> a esa velocidad
<Ahimsa> descarga muy lento?
<itali-chan> a 64 k lentisimo
<Ahimsa> pero que es lentisimo?
<itali-chan> mhh pero para un movil ira bien
<Ahimsa> 1mb por minuto¿
<Ahimsa> o menos?
<itali-chan> 64 kb al segundo, son unos 7 kb en descarga directa xd
<itali-chan> unos 540 kb al minuto
<Ahimsa> ahá
<itali-chan> eso si
<Ahimsa> porque estaba pensando con spotify premium
<itali-chan> en italia yo hasta he navegado a 34 kb y no he muerto xd
<Ahimsa> XDD
<itali-chan> mhh para spotify te aconsejo al menos una de 128 kb
<Ahimsa> Si es solo para tener el gmail y facebook
<Ahimsa> eso estaba yo calculando
<itali-chan> pero tambien peudes sincronizar tu musica con el wifi de casa xd
<Ahimsa> pero no me deja escojer
<Ahimsa> itali-chan: justo pensé esto
<Ahimsa> el mínimo
<Ahimsa> + wifi casa
<Ahimsa> descargo las 3.333 canciones
<Ahimsa> y listo
<itali-chan> si :D
<Ahimsa> ni 1 mb gastado
<Ahimsa> DDD
<itali-chan> es lo que hago yo xD
<Ahimsa> porque 100mb es poquísimo
<itali-chan> si
<Ahimsa> además
<itali-chan> son uno tres o cuatro albumes XD
<Ahimsa> en la uni también tengo wifi
<Ahimsa> XDD
<itali-chan> si
<itali-chan> el wifi utilizalo solo para facebook y correo
<itali-chan> *el 3g
<itali-chan> caida Dx
<Ahimsa> o
<itali-chan> parece que el canal te habia baneado..
<Ahimsa> xd
<Ahimsa> Por hablar demasiado
<itali-chan> lol
<Ahimsa> Quien sabe...
<Ahimsa> Vamos a probar...
<itali-chan> vamos que lo que hablamos es offtopic
<itali-chan> no va aqui
<Ahimsa> ¡Viva Windows y Bill Gates!
<Ahimsa> No responde
<ksha> Ahimsa, asi se habla
<ksha> buenos dias
<ksha> =)
<Ahimsa> (=
<Ahimsa> o/
<Ahimsa> Y si tengo el smarthphone 24/7
<Ahimsa> encendido...
<Ahimsa> con Facebook Gmail Gtalk etc..
<Ahimsa> Gasta los 100mb?
<itali-chan> Ahimsa,
<itali-chan> por lo que has dicho
<itali-chan> mereces un baneo de 1000 años
<itali-chan> irreversible Dx
<[]^OsAmA^[]> :S
<itali-chan> hola amigos, como puedo hacer un nuevo marcador en firefox?
<itali-chan> de página vacia para añadir un script
<carnau> no se puede hacer un marcador de una página que no existe
<Xago> hola muchachos...necesito alguna buena recomendación de IDS para ubuntu....he visto "fcheck" "pads", "suricata"
<itali-chan> carnau pero despues le pongo la url yo
<itali-chan> es para hacer un script
<carnau> ¿Que quieres hacer?
<itali-chan> es un script hecho en javascript para pdoer controlar la mida de las firmas de los usuarios de un foro
<itali-chan> para poder borrar aquelllas que se pasen de 500x300
<JRamirez696> ivancp, oe!
<JRamirez696> BUENOS DIAS A TODOS/AS
<JRamirez696> ivancp, que tal.. como estas..
<JRamirez696> ivancp, ayer no pudimos sincronizar... xD
<carnau> itali-chan, no se que tiene que ver eso con los marcadores de firefox
<m4v> itali-chan: cuál era el problema con la pregunta de ahimsa
<ivancp> hola JRamirez696
<ivancp> JRamirez696: veo que eres peruano
<ivancp> estoy saliendo.. vuelvo
<yarinse> hola, necesito ayuda para migrar de karmic 9.10 a la nueva version. Prefiero borrar tooo y empezar pero quiero salvar todos las aplicaciones instaladas para volver a instalar sin perdida, hay alguna forma?
<yarinse> inclusive borrando el home...
<guampa> itali-chan: es un script en javascript?
<erAbuelo> yarinse: es facil
<erAbuelo> yarinse: tienes copia del home de usuario ?
<erAbuelo> ok, pues tu te lo pierdes xD
<yarinse> jiii
<Karcelona> Buenas
<erAbuelo> hola Karcelona
<MaRk-I> yarinse: http://www.tutorialesubuntu.com/2009/10/28/generar-una-lista-de-programas-instalados-en-ubuntu/
<MaRk-I> yarinse: http://www.tutorialesubuntu.com/2009/10/28/generar-una-lista-de-programas-instalados-en-ubuntu/
<MaRk-I> itali-chan:  lo unico que se me ocurre es instalar "greasemonkey" en FF y ahi agregar tu propio script
<MaRk-I> itali-chan: http://blog.timersys.com/tutoriales/como-crear-un-script-para-greasemonkey-con-jquery/
<ivancp> JRamirez696: ya estoy de vuelta
<yarinse> hiiii
<dannyLopez68> buenas pl el para perl?
<Tarrasquero> PO CI
<Tarrasquero> ups
<Tarrasquero> po ci
<JRamirez696> ivancp, que tal.
<ivancp> JRamirez696: funcionó lo que te envié ayer?
<JRamirez696> ivancp, ayer no pude dar bola, con el script.. como te decia.. sacaba el mismo error.... *.txt no lo encuentra..
<dannyLopez68> Tarrasquero: el trigger del irssi sirve tambien para el weechat?
<JRamirez696> ivancp, xD no nada.. algo falla.
<Tarrasquero> dannyLopez68: creo que nu
<JRamirez696> ivancp, hice la carpeta de puebas y no funciiono.
<ivancp> seguramente le pusiste ls
<dannyLopez68> ok entonces plperl y py phyton verdad
<ivancp> pero es imposible... yo aca lo probé y todo bien
<Tarrasquero> dannyLopez68: pues si
<dannyLopez68> Tarrasquero: me debes el beep en irssi xD
<Tarrasquero> jejeje
<JRamirez696> ivancp, no no no le he puesto ls.. lo hice con rm.
<JRamirez696> ivancp, cat dir.txt | awk '{print "find \""$0"\" -name \x27*.png\x27 -o -name \x27*.jpg\x27 -o -name \x27*.JPG\x27 | wc -l | awk \x27{if($0 > 0) print \"rm " $0 "/*.txt\" }\x27"}' | bash
<ivancp> JRamirez696:  tendré que probarlo otra vez, pero esta vez mas tarde
<JRamirez696> rm ./2009-04-21/*.txt
<JRamirez696> rm ./2009-08-05/*.txt
<JRamirez696> mira aslen listas como estas...
<ivancp> JRamirez696:  si ejecutas rm ./2009-04-21/*.txt funciona?
<JRamirez696> pero no nombre el archivo..
<ivancp> JRamirez696:  ?
<dannyLopez68> como borro 2 archibos juntos? rm doc1 doc2?
<JRamirez696> ivancp, dame un segundo.
<ivancp> dannyLopez68: por que no intentas y nos cuentas?
<Xago> hola muchachos...necesito alguna buena recomendación de IDS para ubuntu....he visto "fcheck" "pads", "suricata"
<Tarrasquero> dannyLopez68: cualquierdia saldrá un loco que te diga que hagas esto rm -rf' /
<dannyLopez68> xD
<dannyLopez68> o yo siempre pongo -fr importa eso?
<Tarrasquero> no
<Tarrasquero> en algunos comandos si
<dannyLopez68> a ok
<dannyLopez68> entonces de la forma que puse no paso nada jeje
<Tarrasquero> por ejemplo lspci -vts no es lo mismo que lspci -tvs
<dannyLopez68> ok y el man rm no me dice nada
<ivancp> Tarrasquero: si, pero con sudo antes :D
<Tarrasquero> ivancp: eso no en todos lo So
<ivancp> Tarrasquero: una vez me ha pasado... cuando tenía el teclado numérico estándar... en vez de presionar el puno presioné ENTER y .... jodido!
<Tarrasquero> en ubuntu se usa mucho sudo en otros su
<JRamirez696> ivancp, no funciona... le puse incluso el otro bash.. y no borra nada.
<ivancp> mmmm
<JRamirez696> si ejecuto el comando solito.. como me dices unas lineas arriba si borra.. claro
<danielo> hola como estan? necesito saber porque mi ubuntu se me pega mucho
<Tarrasquero> jejejej
<ivancp> danielo: que quieres decir con "se me pega mucho"
<ivancp> danielo: lo tienes muy cerca?
<Tarrasquero> graficos :9
<Tarrasquero> jejejeje
<danielo> ja jaajja
<ivancp> danielo: pues alejate un poco... esa la solucion
<danielo> no es que me deja de responder
<danielo> y no me da la opcion de cerrar tengo muchas veces que apagarla con el boton
<ivancp> danielo: pues hablale con el teclado, no con tu voz... tal vez no te entiende
<Tarrasquero> danielo: cuando te ocurre eso?
<danielo> cuando tengo abierto skype
<dannyLopez68> danielo: pantalla gris?
<JRamirez696> ivancp, mira funciono.. !!!!
<danielo> si
<dannyLopez68> python: atención, la licencia "Public Domain" del script "facebook_rename" difiere de la licencia del plugin ("GPL3")
<dannyLopez68> que quiere decir eso?
<danielo> danny que me respondes a mi duda?
<danielo> que me dijo de mi duda?
<ivancp> JRamirez696: enserio?
<danielo> tengo otra porque se me caen mucho los plugins de las paginas de internet
<ivancp> y cual era el problema
<danielo> que mi computdora se pega cuando uso skypey otro programa abierto
<JRamirez696> ivancp, permisos.
<ivancp> JRamirez696: ohhhh ya decía...
<ivancp> JRamirez696: y que te pareció este metodo
<ivancp> JRamirez696: ?
<JRamirez696> ivancp, oye.. si quisiera usar este mismo o parte del script.. por ejemplo el find para listar los directorios que contienen ese tipo de archivos...
<ivancp> JRamirez696: puedes hacer lo que tu quieras...
<JRamirez696> ivancp, que me parecio!!!!!! juaaa donde no fuera por esto.. duraria.. toda la vida, organizando eso.. xD
<ivancp> JRamirez696: es cuestión de que aprendas un poco la sintaxis
<JRamirez696> ivancp, donde puedo leer sobre estos temas. para ir aprendiendo mas.
<ivancp> !find
<kubot> No hay información de paquetes por el momento
<ivancp> JRamirez696: vas a tener que buscar en los man pages
<JRamirez696> find . -name *.png -o -name *.jpg -o -name *.JPG
<JRamirez696> ivancp, xD
<dannyLopez68> danielo: compañero yo tenia ese problema hasta que me cabie a kde xD
<JRamirez696> excelente.. ven una pregunta.. entiendo muy poquito del tema.. pero si me parecio raro.. lo del x27... en el script eso que hace? o que? xD ivancp conoces algunas buenas paginas.. pa leer?
<danielo> y como hago el cambio? yo instale ubuntu 10.10 hace mas o menos 15 dias
<JRamirez696> find . -name *.png -o -name *.jpg -o -name *.JPG   con este comando listo.. todas los archivos de este.. tipo.. pero si solo quiero visualizar los directorios como tal?
<dannyLopez68> !kde danielo
<ivancp> JRamirez696: el \x27 es para imprimir el apostrofe:  '    no se pueden imprimir directamente desde la terminal
<kubot> danielo: KDE es el entorno gráfico predeterminado en Kubuntu | Soporte en #kubuntu-es | Sitio oficial: http://kde.org (inglés) ver !kde3 o !kde4
<dannyLopez68> !purekde danielo
<kubot> danielo: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<ivancp> JRamirez696: tienes mucho para leer, sobre todo en ingles... y si te animas a producir conocimiento en español me avisas para publicarlo en mi sitio
<danielo> pero no tengo que formatear mi maquina???
<dannyLopez68> no
<ivancp> danielo: ja ja ja... formatear la maquina es en ultimo caso... no estamos hablando de Windows
<JRamirez696> ivancp, claro.. me encanta la lectura.. pero la del ingles. grave.. escasamente me hago entender en mi poco y escaso español. xD
<danielo> si explicame por favor
<danielo> uso los comandos en la terminal que aparecen ahi?
<ivancp> JRamirez696: entonces estas en serios problemas
<ivancp> JRamirez696: por que casi no hay información en español
<ivancp> danielo: calmate... de que estas hablando?
<danielo> dime ok entre a la pagina que me dijistes
<Xago> nadie usa IDS?
<danielo> y aparecen unos comandos
<ivancp> JRamirez696: eres peruano ?
<JRamirez696> ivancp, jjajajja no no para nada. colombiano..! por que.
<ivancp> JRamirez696: es que leí en una de tus lineas "oe!"
<JRamirez696> ivancp, find . -type d -iname *.png -o -iname *.jpg -o -iname *.gif
<JRamirez696> OE! es la sensacion en mi pais. !!xD
<JRamirez696> ivancp,  el comando de arriba.. por que no me meustra solo los directorios.. que error puede tener..
<ivancp> JRamirez696: quieres ver quien lo usaba?  te voy a pasar un videito de un tipo que habla en perfecto peruano
<JRamirez696> supuestamente type d es para directorios.. no entiendo que tengo malo.
<JRamirez696> ivancp, jajjaja no no ni puedo ver videos en mi pc. fresco..
<jamesjedimaster> JRamirez696: que quieres hacer con ese comando find?
<jamesjedimaster> y que es lo que quieres hacer en realidad?
<JRamirez696> jamesjedimaster, quiero que me liste los directorios que contienen ese tipo de archivos..
<JRamirez696> jamesjedimaster, pero no entiendo por que me saca el directorio... pero tambien. pegado el nombre del archivo contenido.. ejemplo...  ./2009-04-22/1/n_2479668794467.jpg
<JRamirez696> no se supone que deberia sacar solo el directorio? o es un comportamiento normal?
<xoan> JRamirez696: tendrás que indicar -type d en todas las expresiones, no sólo en la primera
<JRamirez696> xoan, mmm voy a probar.
<xoan> $ find expr -o expr -o expr
<jamesjedimaster> segun los parametros es un comportamiento normal, deja ver como se haria
<xoan> $ find . -type d -iname *.png -o -type d -iname *.jpg
<JRamirez696> find . -type d -iname *.png -type d -o -iname *.jpg -type d -o -iname *.gif
<JRamirez696> ahh ok.
<JRamirez696> find . -type d -iname *.png -o -type d -iname *.jpg -o -type d -iname *.gif
<xoan> supongo que habrá algún modo de no tener que repetir parámetros comunes a todas las expresiones, pero para eso mira más detenidamente el manual cuando tengas tiempo ;)
<JRamirez696> no funciona..
<xoan> JRamirez696: cómo que no funciona?
<ivancp> JRamirez696: ya no sé que quieres hacer... pero bueno... espero que lo logres... yo hasta aquí llego
<JRamirez696> xoan, algo no va bien. por que no muestra nada.. xD
<xoan> JRamirez696: y qué quieres que muestre?
<JRamirez696> ivancp, GRACIAS... mas que suficiente.. muy amable de tu parte.
<xoan> los directorios cuyo nombre termine en .jpg, .png. o .gif?
<xoan> dudo que tengas alguno
<ivancp> JRamirez696: a la proxima por favor RFM
<JRamirez696> xoan, pues deberia mostrar los directorios que contengan ese tipo de archivos..
<xoan> JRamirez696: no
<JRamirez696> RFM? ah?
<xoan> debería mostrar los directorios *cuyo* *mombre* contenga *.png, *.jpg, o *.gif
<ivancp> JRamirez696: RTFM
<ivancp> JRamirez696: es una expresión solamente
<JRamirez696> ivancp, mmm no entendi nada.. pero beno... RTFM.. mmm
<xoan> JRamirez696: Read The Fuck Manual
<xoan> ;)
<yarinse> hola, como se genera el fichero.sh como scrip de descarga de paquetes...?
<ivancp> yarinse: pues empieza por abrir un archivo vacio y escribe comandos bash en él
<ivancp> yarinse: luego lo guardas
<ivancp> yarinse: lo de los paquetes no entiendo lo que quieres decir... es muy vaga tu pregunta
<JRamirez696> ivancp, ehhh gracias ivancp muy cordial de tu parte. xD
<ivancp> JRamirez696: de nada... aqui estamos para divertirnos mientras nos ayudamos
<yarinse> lo paquetes que ya tengo instalados, quiero replicarlos en otra maquina o en una nueva instalacion.... sin tener que in uno a uno....
<yarinse> solo quiero crear el archivo que contenga todo lo que tengo instalado ahora....
<xoan> yarinse: $ dpkg --get-selections
<ivancp> yarinse: y no pudiste decir eso desde el principio
<ivancp> yarinse: !!!
<xoan> yarinse: básicamente sería algo así...
<xoan> user@local: $ dpkg --get-selections > selections.local
<ivancp> xoan: me parece que quiere usar paquetes descargados
<xoan> user@remote: $ cat selections.local > sudo dpkg --set-selections
<xoan> user@remote: $ sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<guampa> |
<ivancp> xoan: buena voz!
<xoan> si no quieres usar los paquetes que puedas tener en la caché de apt, simplemente pásalos de un equipo a otro
<xoan> están en /var/cache/apt/archives
<xoan> perdón, era *si quieres usar
<guampa> xoan: en la redireccion iria un pipe "|" en vez de ">"
<xoan> cierto
<guampa> (en el cat)
<guampa> se puede usar tambien "dpkg --set-selections < file"
<xoan> eso era lo que iba a poner, y me lié :)
<ivancp> ahora solo queda esperar que dice yarinse
<yarinse> vale, mejor dpkg
<xoan> yarinse: creo que hay alguna aplicación gráfica que te lo hacía del tirón
<xoan> no estoy en ubuntu, pero puedes buscar con apt-cache
<yarinse> xoan, cual?
<guampa> el synaptic lee y guarda archivos de selecciones
<xoan> yarinse: no la recuerdo
<xoan> también
<Tarrasquero> yarinse: algunos comandos lo solucionan
<xoan> de todas formas, la que yo decía era más sencilla, y de hecho sólo serrvía para eso
<Tarrasquero> voy a ver
<xoan> incluso tienes cosas como https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<xoan> lo configuras en la máquina local, y luego sólo tienes que indicarles a las remotas ese proxy
<xoan> y los pillarán directamente de la red local
<yarinse> xoan, vale,,,. lo he pillado... desde un proxi...
<xoan> eso por si no quieres andar copiando los deb descargados de un equipo a otro
<xoan> sólo es complementario de lo anterior
<xoan> yarinse: la aplicación gráfica que te comentaba es http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<yarinse> xoan,  vale, me instalo aptoncd... sin mayor esfuerzo aunque aprendo menos....
<Tarrasquero> yarinse: ?
<Tarrasquero> debconf-get-selections > debconfsel.txt
<Tarrasquero> dpkg --get-selections "*" >mis_selecciones
<Tarrasquero> eso para grabar la configuracion de paquetes
<Tarrasquero> el "*" copia los paquetes a purgar inclusive
<Tarrasquero> Puedes transferir este archivo a otra compu e instalarlo haciendo:
<yarinse> Tarrasquero, si, asi me ahorro un cd...
<Tarrasquero> dselect update && debconf-set-selections < debconfsel.txt
<yarinse> pero que hace el * ahi?
<Tarrasquero> dpkg --set-selections <mis_selecciones
<Tarrasquero> apt-get -u dselect-upgrade
<Tarrasquero> el * es para que incluya en la grabacion los paquetes a purgar
<yarinse> uhnnn vale...
<Tarrasquero> copialo todo
<Tarrasquero> los ultimos es para ejecutar en las demas pcs
<Tarrasquero> te paso el paste
<Tarrasquero> http://pastebin.com/LYCeVquH
<Tarrasquero> si no quieres que incluya los que tengas en el sistema para purgar quita "*"
<Tarrasquero> aunque yo los dejaria
<yarinse> Tarrasquero, vale, gracias, me veo el pastebin....
<Tarrasquero> ok
<Tarrasquero> eso solo genera un txt
<Tarrasquero> de algunos kb
<yarinse> debconf: DbDriver "passwords" warning: could not open /var/cache/debconf/passwords.dat: Permiso denegado
<yarinse> no hay manera de generar el fichero....
<Tarrasquero> yarinse: y sudo?
<yarinse> pera,,, si
<Jkarlos> alguien me ayuda a configurar mi ubuntu 10.10 amd64 para conectarme a internet con mi blackberry?
<Vero2> hola
<guillermocerpa> hola a todos
<guillermocerpa> como estan
<guillermocerpa> les puedo hacer una consults
<guampa> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<guillermocerpa> tengo un pc con tarjeta grafica integrada.. chip ati xpress200 y al instalar ubuntu no me la reconoce
<guillermocerpa> funciona todo
<guillermocerpa> pero no con toda su magnitud..
<guampa> no te aparece un driver restringido para instalar?
<guillermocerpa> no
<guillermocerpa> no aparece
<guillermocerpa> como la puedo hacer
<guampa> habria que saber el modelo exacto "lspci | grep VGA"
<guillermocerpa> mm como obtengo eso
<guampa> tipea lo que esta entre comillas en una terminal
<guampa> y pasame la linea que te devuelve
<guillermocerpa> ok
<jkarlos> alguien ha logrado usar el internet del blackberry en ubuntu 10.10
<guillermocerpa> HOLA AHORA SI
<guillermocerpa> HACE UN rato estaba aca
<guillermocerpa> guampa
<guillermocerpa> estas
<guampa> si
<guillermocerpa> cual era el codigo
<guillermocerpa> que me cambie al pc
<guampa> lspci | grep VGA
<guillermocerpa>  La orden «sci» del paquete «scheme2c» (universe)
<guillermocerpa>  La orden «spc» del paquete «supercat» (universe)
<guillermocerpa>  La orden «lspci» del paquete «pciutils» (main)
<guillermocerpa> no soy nivel ultra basico
<guillermocerpa> soy super basico
<guillermocerpa> tengo ubuntu hace un año
<guampa> jajaja, no importa haremos lo que se pueda
<guillermocerpa> y esto paso desde que fomatie el pc
<guillermocerpa> antes tenia la 8.04
<guampa> tenes red en la maquina?
<guillermocerpa> mm
<guillermocerpa> en español
<guillermocerpa> ?
<guampa> acceso a internet
<guillermocerpa> sipo
<guillermocerpa> toy conectado ahora
<guampa> sudo apt-get install pciutils
<jkarlos> alguien ha logrado usar el internet del blackberry en ubuntu 10.10, que me pueda ayudar por favor
<guillermocerpa> guillermocerpa@guillermocerpa-EL435AA-ABA-SR1720NX-NA610:~$ sudo apt-get install pciutils
<guillermocerpa> [sudo] password for guillermocerpa:
<guillermocerpa> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<guillermocerpa> Creando árbol de dependencias
<guillermocerpa> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<guillermocerpa> pciutils ya está en su versión más reciente.
<guampa> te han silenciado
<guampa> para pasar mas de una linea usa un pastebin, no lo hagas x el canal
<guampa> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<jkarlos> guillermocerpa pega esas cosas ahki: ¿Pegar Texto? → http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<guampa> ahora en segundos te habilitan de nuevo, podes pasar x aca la salida de lspci xq es cortita
<guampa> lspci | grep VGA
<guampa> ahora si
<guampa> aunque veo que te dice que ya esta instalado
<guillermocerpa> pero
<guillermocerpa> el problema es al ver
<guillermocerpa> videos
<guillermocerpa> o peliculas
<guillermocerpa> se ve cortado
<guillermocerpa> o en camara lenta
<jkarlos> guampa, tu sabes si podria conectarme a internet con el blackberry en un xp virtualizado y el internet estaria disponible en ubuntu?
<guillermocerpa> y antes no pasaba eso
<guillermocerpa> y ahora tampoco me aparece en driver adicionales la opcion de la ati
<guillermocerpa> weno creo k es eso
<guampa> jkarlos: no, pero si estas usando virtualbox calculo que podes poner "nat" en el networking del windows y con compartir internet en el windows ya iria
<guampa> guillermocerpa: por eso, habria que ver que driver estas usando
<guillermocerpa> y com lo veo
<jkarlos> guampa: lo que kiero es compartir el internet del guest para el host!
<mimecar> guillermocerpa: si estas virtualizando no te saldrá nada en drivers privativos
<guampa> guillermocerpa: una es via lspci, eso te dice el chip exacto que estas usando
<guampa> y para ver que driver de video estas usando es: glxinfo | grep "renderer string"
<guampa> ah es virtual la maquina?
<guampa> crei que era una maquina fisica, si es virtual no podes usar mas drivers que los del virtualizador
<guillermocerpa> no caxo como hacerlo
<guampa> en virtualbox podes usar aceleracion 3d en maquinas virtuales
<guillermocerpa> tengo instalo en el pc
<guillermocerpa> ubuntu nada mas que eso
<guampa> guillermocerpa: para correr esos comandos tenes que copiar el texto y pegarlo en una terminal y apretar enter
<guampa> luego copias la linea y la pegas aca (si es una sola linea) o en un pastebin (si + de una linea)
<guillermocerpa> guillermocerpa@guillermocerpa-EL435AA-ABA-SR1720NX-NA610:~$ glxinfo | grep "renderer string"
<guillermocerpa> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 (RS400 5954) 20090101 x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE2 NO-TCL DRI2
<guampa> esta bien, driver acelerado
<mimecar> guillermocerpa: ¿tu versión de ubuntu es reciente?
<guampa> podes intentar pasarte al driver propietario de ATI, estas usando el driver de la fundacion X.org
<guampa> a ver si te anda mejor
<guillermocerpa> 10.10
<guillermocerpa> creo
<guillermocerpa> formatie el pc
<guillermocerpa> y lo baje de internet
<guillermocerpa> antes tenia la 8.04
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<guillermocerpa> y taba too bien
<guillermocerpa> sip todo
<guillermocerpa> entonces a ver una peli y cualkier video tengo k verlo en chico
<guillermocerpa> por que si lo pongo full
<guillermocerpa> se ve en camara lenta
<guillermocerpa> o se ven manchas lineas en la pantalla
<guillermocerpa> lo mismo pasa con el compiz si lo muevo muu rapido
<guillermocerpa> se ven lineas blanca
<guillermocerpa> o en camara lenta
<guillermocerpa> lo que antes no pasaba
<guillermocerpa> entonces me fui a driver privativos
<guampa> proba con otro driver de video
<guillermocerpa> y me di cuenta
<guampa> lo podes instalar desde linea de comandos
<guillermocerpa> que no me detecta lo de ati
<mimecar> guillermocerpa: ¿que modelo de ati tienes?
<guillermocerpa> ati xprres 200
<jkarlos> wow, necesito usar el internet del blackberry en ubuntu
<mimecar> es un modelo reciente o antiguo guillermocerpa ?
<guillermocerpa> .supe antiguo
<guillermocerpa> chip integrado ati xprress 200
<ivancp> jkarlos: estas con eso desde ayer
<mimecar> si es una tarjeta antigua es posible que el driver privativo no la soporte
<guampa> guillermocerpa: pasame bien el lspci, aver si obtengo data sobre drivers que anden con esa placa
<guampa> lspci | grep VGA
<jkarlos> desde hace una semana, no tengo internet en casa y etoy pagando un servicio de blackberry, debo aprovecharlo no?
<guillermocerpa> guillermocerpa@guillermocerpa-EL435AA-ABA-SR1720NX-NA610:~$ lspci | grep VGA
<guillermocerpa> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 [Radeon Xpress 200G Series]
<guillermocerpa> guillermocerpa@guillermocerpa-EL435AA-ABA-SR1720NX-NA610:~$
<mimecar> jkarlos: tienes tarifa plana para datos?
<guampa> guillermocerpa: ok, brb
<jkarlos> te refiere plan de datos "ilimitados", si lo he usado en windows, pero ya no kiero usar windows
<mimecar> ok, ya has buscado información para hacer la conexión en ubuntu?
<guampa> guillermocerpa: si proba instalando el driver de ati, no parece tu placa tener el mejor de los soportes pero se puede intentar
<guampa> seria "sudo apt-get install fglrx"
<guampa> y luego reiniciar
<jkarlos> si, pero no me funcionan: un metodo es crear una conexion banda ancha con el gestor de redes y luego usar bluman, pero hago todo bn, luego q conecto el Dialup modem desde el bluman deberia salirme dispnible la nueva coenxion en el administrador de redes pero no sale
<jkarlos> a ver te mando el link para que veas : http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/149907
<jkarlos> he seguido esta guia pero me da un error al hacer: sudo rfcomm connect 0
<jkarlos> me sale lo siguiente : Can't find a config entry for rfcomm0
<mimecar> ¿en que paso?
<jkarlos> la primera vez que hay q hacerlo
<jkarlos> luego de esto : sudo gedit /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf
<mimecar> ¿has sustituido la mac?
<jkarlos> si
<jkarlos> por la q me sale cuando hago sudo gedit /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf
<jkarlos> perdon sdtool search DUN
<jkarlos> sustituyo la mac por la que me sale con esa busqueda
<mimecar> ¿con que comando te sale el error?
<jkarlos> sudo rfcomm connect 0
<mimecar> ¿tienes hecha la conexión BT con el dispositivo?
<jkarlos> si
<mimecar> ¿has configurado el canal?
<jkarlos> eso como es?
<mimecar> aparte de la mac tienes que poner el canal BT que usa
<jkarlos> si el 1
<jkarlos> me sale
<mimecar> ¿es el mismo?
<jkarlos> si
<mimecar> ¿tienes la blackberry preparada para aceptar la conexión?
<jkarlos> ya esta conectada
<jkarlos> y vinculada
<jkarlos> !pastebin juan@jcpc:~$ sdptool search DUN
<kubot> No pude encontrar nada con: DUN
<jkarlos> Inquiring ...
<jkarlos> Searching for DUN on A8:6A:6F:C1:93:9C ...
<jkarlos> Service Name: Dialup Networking
<jkarlos> Service RecHandle: 0x10000
<jkarlos> Service Class ID List:
<jkarlos>     Version: 0x0100
<mimecar> !paste jkarlos
<jkarlos> le di sin querer
<kubot> jkarlos: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<jkarlos> !paste juan@jcpc:~$ sdptool search DUN
<kubot> jkarlos: Lo acabo de decir, mira más arriba ...
<jkarlos> Inquiring ...
<jkarlos> Searching for DUN on A8:6A:6F:C1:93:9C ...
<jkarlos> Service Name: Dialup Networking
<jkarlos> Service RecHandle: 0x10000
<jkarlos> Service Class ID List:
<jkarlos>   "Dialup Networking" (0x1103)
<mimecar> dentro de un minuto podrás hablar
<jkarlos> perdon ya volvi
<mimecar> usa pastebin
<jkarlos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/593239/
<jkarlos> ahi esta lo q me sale
<mimecar> la línea 2 te dice que no puede leer la configuración de rcomf0
<guillermocerpa> gracias guampa
<guillermocerpa> por todo
<guillermocerpa> te pasaste
<guampa> anduvo?
<guillermocerpa> mm
<guillermocerpa> kedo como raro
<guampa> jajaja
<guillermocerpa> asi k tuve k volver
<guampa> como quedo?
<guillermocerpa> a tras
<guampa> ah
<guampa> si no tenia muy buen soporte parecia
<guillermocerpa> por eso me desconecte
<guillermocerpa> me dijeron k tenia k esperar una actulizacion
<guillermocerpa> nada mas
<guillermocerpa> sabes cual es el canal de chile
<guampa> hay cuatro drivers que existen para las ati y todos tienen distinto soporte para cada modelo
<guampa> es un quilombete
<guampa> chile, em podes consultar a alis: /msg alis list *chile*
<guillermocerpa> tb me dijeron k instalara otra distrucion
<guampa> no creo
<guampa> tengas la distro que tengas con una u otra cosa vas a tener algo a resolver
<jkarlos> ese es el error me sale mimecar
<guampa> o sea, no cambies x un driver ponele
<jkarlos> por eso no puedo contiguar el tuto
<mimecar> parece un fallo de configuración
<jkarlos> priemor debo ejecutar sdptool search DUN
<guampa> pero en caso de que quieras probar otra te aconsejo distros principiante x ahora, como linux mint
<jkarlos> luego editar el archivo: /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf con los datos q me devuelve la busqueda
<jkarlos> y luego ejecutar el rfcomm connect 0
<mimecar> guampa: si ubuntu no lo reconoce, es complicado que una distribución derivada lo haga
<jkarlos> ahi es donde me da error
<guampa> mint es derivado pero viene con drivers propietarios x defecto
<guampa> tienen una revision y testeo propios
<guampa> no siempre estan las mismas versiones de las cosas que en ubuntu
<mimecar> una tarjeta gráfica antigua no estará soportada por el driver propietario
<jkarlos> memecar ya se que puede estar pasando
<mimecar> di
<guampa> entonces quedarian los tres drivers de X.org
<jkarlos> este archivo esta totalmetne comentado
<jkarlos> todas sus lienas
<JRamirez696> PREGUNTA: como puedo cambiar el orden de 3 lineas de texto.... (linea 2... que sea la 1.) (linea 1: que sea la 2.) (linea 3. que sea linea 3)
<jkarlos> debo quitar los comentados  la parte funcional
<guampa> el Mesa que es el que estas usando, el driver Gallium que es el mas nuevo en desarrollo, y radeonhd
<mimecar> jkarlos: sería una opción interesante...
<jkarlos> jejeje, diria q es obvi
<jkarlos> obvio
<jkarlos> ya me he conectadoooooo! jeje, bueno estoy q me desmayo del hambre como y regreso les cuento q tal me va por si otros neceistan la misma ayuda
<mimecar> ok
<george2002_> hola a todos
<p3r3g0y0> hola a todos
<p3r3g0y0> como hago para cambair la resolucion de pantalla a 1024x768?
<p3r3g0y0> en ubuntu 10.04
<Jakeukalane> hola
<Jakeukalane> tengo un problema con nautilus
<Jakeukalane> le dí a ocultar menú
<Jakeukalane> y no puedo volver a acceder al menú
<Jakeukalane> aún pulsando Alt+M
<Jakeukalane> seguramente la solución está en el gconf-editor pero no sé que opción puede ser
<mimecar> desde donde has ocultado el menú?
<Jakeukalane> desde el propio menú de nautilus
<Jakeukalane> aunque es una versión más nueva que la que tenía
<Jakeukalane> proviene de un ppa
<Jakeukalane> ahhh,,  lo encontré al final en gconf
<Jakeukalane> gracias de todas formas
<mimecar> ¿para que usas un PPA? nautilus está en el sistema base
<molocoize> buenas
<Jakeukalane> es que tenía un nautilus antiguo
<Jakeukalane> este nautilus no sé si es de ppa
<Jakeukalane> pero no es el que tenía
<Jakeukalane> es el Nautilus 2.28.4
<Jakeukalane> tiene deshacer y tiene los botones mejor
<mimecar> si pasas a una versión más reciente de ubuntu tendrás las actualizaciones
<Jakeukalane> sí
<jkarlos> memecar: hola ya me he conectado con  el blackberry! gracias por la ayuda
<jkarlos> mimecar
<mimecar> ok
<xangua> yo usaría mi android como modem, pero no tengo plan de datos D:
<jkarlos> bueno chicos chao
<Vsg21> mimecar: ba que amargado...
<jose> una pregunta en general... para vosotros cual es el mejor escritrio en ubuntu?
<mimecar> jose: depende
<ivancp> jose: el que mas te guste a ti
<jose> jeje si eso lo se
<jose> pero pa andar por casa
<ivancp> jose: esa pregunta ni se pregunta
<ivancp> jose: hay para todos los gustos
<jose> ok ok
<guampa1> pa mi es el mio :D
<jose> si, el mejor jejeje
<jose> y cual es?
<jose> yo tengo kde 4.6 y gnome3
<ivancp> jose: no sé que parte de "hay para todos los gustos" no entiendes
<jose> aver ivancp no pregunto para cambiar el q tengo... es una pregunta como por ejemplo q prefieres ralli o f1
<jose> no se q hubo de malo hacerla
<ivancp> jose: es como preguntar: cual es mejor una casa de campo o un apartamento?
<george2002_> f1
<jose> yo tb opino lo mismo
<guampa1> esta bien preguntar eso, en el offtopic alguno encontras siempre mostrando su desktop
<ivancp> jose: no hay respuesta para pregunta... por que algunos preferirán una casa de campo y otros un apartamento... y cada uno va a decir que es mejor su eleccion
<george2002_> yo me inclino mas por gnome
<jose> ok ok olvidad la pregunta...
<ivancp> jose:  si quisiste pregunta "cual prefieres?" debiste hacerlo desde el principio... y no poner "cual es mejor?"...
<jose> ok
<jose> tendre cuidado la proxima vez... y escogere bien las palabras
<guampa1> hahaha
<anonymo> Hola ¿todo bien?
<JRamirez696> existe algun comando que me sirva para reorganizar las lineas de un texto, en el orden que yo quiera?
<anonymo> ¿Quieres que te responda?
<anonymo> Adiós, me voy.
<luismi77> wenas noches
<danielo> tengo problemas con mi pagina de internet
<danielo> dice se ha producido un error durante la visualizacion de esta pagina favor volver a cargarla de nuevo
<danielo> alguien que tenga una respuesta a este problema????
<george2002_> danielo: ue pagina?
<danielo> que me da error casi siempre internet
<danielo> Es posible que aparezca el mensaje "¡Oh, no!" si una página web falla de forma inesperada. esta informacion
<george2002_> danielo: no te entiendo ni papa
<george2002_> primero que pagina?
<danielo> mi pagina falla mucho
<george2002_> tu web server
<danielo> si la pagina se me vuelve azul
<george2002_> dame el link
<danielo> y dice tu pagina a fallado inesperadamente vuelva a cargarla lo hago y pasa lo mismo
<joaco> hola que tal
<joaco> hola que tal como se hace un script
<omikron4> joaco: pues lo que harias en consola pues en el escript indicando en la cabecera #!/bin/bash
<joaco> mmm yao
<joaco> esque estoy haciendo muchas veces lo mismo
<joaco> y ya me canse
<omikron4> tendras que specificar mas que es lo que quieres hacer realmente joaco
<joaco> okas va
<joaco> tengo una bases de datos de ISIS en linux y las ocupo pasar a Windows
<joaco> entonces hago siempre esto
<joaco> creo una carpeta con el nombre de la base de datos y pongo estos dos comandos ./crummf linux/BD windows/BD
<cousteau> a lo mejor te vale incluso con un alias...
 * cousteau sólo ve un comando
<joaco> mmm como se hace eso?
<omikron4> alias win= comando
<omikron4> luego una vez ejecutas el alias. /win
<omikron4> te ejecuta el comando
<cousteau> ¿cuáles serían los comandos exactos?
<omikron4> creo que erea asi
<joaco> grax
<cousteau> o a lo mejor puedes incluso crear un lanzador en el escritorio que lo ejecute
<javiermaureiraf> hola
<omikron4> es que siendo una sola lineas es facil.. joaco.. lo que quieres ejecutar en un editor de texto... pones la primera linea lo que te dije y le das permisos.. de ejecucion.. y solo tienes que poner ./archivoqueguardaste
<javiermaureiraf> alguien conoce un organizador tipo agenda que funcione bien????????????
<omikron4> si lo quieres ejecutar en segundo plano... dentro del comando de texto... al final.. &
<omikron4> y exit
<mimecar> javiermaureiraf: thinderbird
<mimecar> thunderbird
<mimecar> o kontact
<javiermaureiraf> pero es agenda tambien?
<mimecar> si le instalas la extensión de calendario si
<javiermaureiraf> y como instalo esa extensiòn?
<mimecar> busca en el centro de software lightning
<cousteau> ¿qué le pasa a Evince?
<javiermaureiraf> en preferencias o hay que bajar algun paquete?
<javiermaureiraf> asi extension de thunderbird?
<mimecar> en el centro de software
<cousteau> Evince tiene calendario y correo y agenda... (no lo he probado; ¿apesta mucho?)
<cousteau> y viene instalado
<mimecar> lo malo de evolution es que no es multiplataforma
<javiermaureiraf> thunderbird lo uso como correo
<javiermaureiraf> es bueno
<javiermaureiraf> como le instalo la extension?
<javiermaureiraf> en synaptics?
<javiermaureiraf> lo que busco es programar mis horarios, desde levantarse hasta acostarse a dormir...
<ivancp> javiermaureiraf: la extension para thunderbird se llama linghtning
<ivancp> javiermaureiraf: descargalo de la pagina de complementos
<javiermaureiraf> todo organizado, servira kontact? o la extension ?
<javiermaureiraf> gracias
<javiermaureiraf> ok
<javiermaureiraf> baje la extension, como la instalo, hay un archivo rdf...
<javiermaureiraf> ayuda please
<javiermaureiraf> ivancp?????????
<mimecar> javiermaureiraf: abre el centro de software
<mimecar> e instala 'lightning'
<javiermaureiraf> ok
<mimecar> te estas complicando tu solo
<javiermaureiraf> ok
<joaco> como le puedo cambiar los permisos a un monton de archivos que estan en un directorio
<ivancp> javiermaureiraf: que?
<javiermaureiraf> no aparece "lightning" en el centro de software
<javiermaureiraf> no se puede instalar directo a traves de la terminal?????
<ivancp> javiermaureiraf: que haces en el centro de software?!!!!
<javiermaureiraf> o si?
<javiermaureiraf> buscando el complemento lingthning
<javiermaureiraf> de thunderbird
<ivancp> javiermaureiraf: plop!
<javiermaureiraf> no esta ahi verdad?
<ivancp> javiermaureiraf: descargalo de aqui: http://www.mozilla.org/projects/calendar/lightning/
<dabor> javiermaureiraf, desde terminal o desde synaptic,
<ivancp> javiermaureiraf: alguna vez haz utilizado firefox?
<dabor> javiermaureiraf, habria que ver si esta en los repos
<JRamirez696> PREGUNTA: supuestamente con este comando podria imprimir cada linea en el orden que estoy poniendo.. pero no trabaja..bien.. | awk '{print $2, $3, $1 }'
<JRamirez696> alguien me podria remitir a alguna web que conozca con examples?
<ivancp> JRamirez696: ese comando imprime las columnas 2, 4 y 1 respectivamente
<dabor> javiermaureiraf, si es algun addons, lo bajas de la web de firefox
<javiermaureiraf> si
<dabor> thunderbird
<ivancp> javiermaureiraf: entonces debes saber como instalar una EXTENSION!!!!
<javiermaureiraf> ya lo descargue el coplemneto y me aparece una carpeta con archivos en mi escritorio
<ivancp> javiermaureiraf: entonces que esperas para instalarlo... anda al menu complementos y busca un boto que diga instalar...
<omikron4> JRamirez696: y si separas los caracteres de {
<javiermaureiraf> lighthning-0.9-tb-linux.xpi
<omikron4> JRamirez696: prueba asi... awk '{ print $2, $3, $1 }'
<javiermaureiraf> ese es el que no encuentro
<ivancp> javiermaureiraf: que es lo que encuentras por dios
<mimecar> javiermaureiraf: has abierto el centro de software de ubuntu?
<AsLs> javiermaureiraf, navega a la carpeta donde descargaste el complemento
<javiermaureiraf> dentro de los archivos hay uno que dice install con extension rdf
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> la extensión está en el centro de software
<mimecar> también se puede instalar desde dentro de thunderbird (pero no depende de ubuntu(
<mimecar> estaus haciendolo de la forma más dificil posible
<ivancp> javiermaureiraf: caray... uno trata de ayudar pero algunos usuarios son tan despistados
<javiermaureiraf> gracias
<javiermaureiraf> estoy aprendiendo
<javiermaureiraf> habia instalado solo por el termiinal y synaptics de otra forma me pierdo
<ivancp> javiermaureiraf: pasos a prueba de tontos:  en el thunderbird Menu-> herramientas -> complementos-> en la parte inferior hay un boton que dice [Instalar...]
<dabor> javiermaureiraf, un addons se instala desde el mismo programa, en linux y en cualquier SO
<omikron4> javiermaureiraf: pues no solo de synaptic y terminal vive ubuntu..
<ivancp> javiermaureiraf: al hacer click en instalar busca el archivo .xpi que descargaste
<omikron4> tambien con el paquete alien.. puedes convertir rpm's en deb y ejecutar con gdebi
<javiermaureiraf> ok gracias
<javiermaureiraf> ya entendi
<javiermaureiraf> perdon
<javiermaureiraf> gracias por su paciencia
<ivancp> javiermaureiraf: luego de un par de segundos te dira que reinicies el thunderbird y listo!!  ya tienes un calendario completo
<javiermaureiraf> estaba en crhome
<javiermaureiraf> jejej
<ivancp> javiermaureiraf: si seras...
<ivancp> JRamirez696: que es lo que estas buscando?
<JRamirez696> omikron4, queda exactamente igualito.. xD
<JRamirez696> cat /tmp/url-test1.tmp | sed 's/\ /\n/g' | grep -v -e  FlashGet -e ， | grep \.rar |  awk '{ print $1, $2, $3 }'
<omikron4> pues yo ejeccuto eso y funciona bien
<omikron4> si no te da nada es que con los parametros dados no hay respuesta JRamirez696
<JRamirez696> quiero por decir. imprimir la linea 1 en la linea 2, la 3 en la 1..... etc..
<JRamirez696> omikron4, sera por que estoy usando una tubería?
<omikron4> en la primera pipe te equivocas
<omikron4> no hay que poner \
<omikron4> a no se que la quieras sustituir por \n
<omikron4> en sed van de forma literal
<omikron4> si quieres cambiar ? es literal
<omikron4> no tienes que añadir \?
<JRamirez696> omikron4, pero no se supone que..... \n sale nueva linea donde existan espacios? por eso el.... "/\ "
<ivancp> JRamirez696: awk procesa una linea por vez
<omikron4> pero ahi estas sustituyendo "\" por \n
<ivancp> JRamirez696: para hacer eso tendras que poner un contador que vaya almacenando cada linea y cuando el contador sea multiplo de 3 entonces imprimes lo que tienes
<omikron4> ivancp: esta imprimiendo columnas que es lo que hace awk. awk no imprime lineas sino columnas
<JRamirez696> omikron4, ahhhh eso es lo que pasa... pense que awk. podia imprimir lineas..
<raffles> hola a todos,
<omikron4> quien imprime lineas es sed JRamirez696
<ivancp> omikron4: yo entiendo todo lo que tiene que ver con awk... el que necesita consejos es JRamirez696
<raffles> estoy tratando de conectarme via vnc a otra computadora de mi red con fedora 14 pero al momento de querer iniciar la conexion este me tira el siguiente error: Avahi resolver failure: Timeout reached
<omikron4> solo te corregi ivancp no era mi intencion dar soporte.. yo se que quien pregunta es JRamirez696
<raffles> alguien sabra por que
<ivancp> raffles: dejame consultar al tarot
<omikron4> eso sera en fedora donde podran ayudar raffles
<raffles> si pero de la maquina que trato de conectarme tiene ubuntu 10.04
<raffles> XD
<ivancp> raffles: te vuelvo a repetir: dejame consultar al tarot
<omikron4> ya, pero la fuente es fedora, raffles
<raffles> ok
<omikron4> si fuera la fuente ubuntu.. tal vez se te pueda ayudar
<omikron4> cada distro tiene sus pros y sus contras
<raffles> si pero de forma inversa pasa lo mismo
<raffles> de fedora a ubuntu y de ubuntu a fedora
<raffles> gracias ivancp
<ivancp> raffles: ademas para ayudarte tenemos que adivinar ... !!!!  no nos estas dando mas datos ademas no tengo muchas ganas con eso de fedora
<raffles> jajajajajaajajaj
<raffles> datos como que
<JRamirez696> Bueno a todas estas que me recomiendan?
<ivancp> raffles: como tu estatura... la cantidad de pulsaciones de teclado que puedes hacer... si es dia o noche... etc
<raffles> =-O
<ivancp> raffles: que datos pueden ser...por dios:  puedes hacer ping a ese numero de IP? el puero esta habilitado? el servicio de vnc esta levantado? y un largo etcetera
<raffles> ivancp: gracias por ayudar pero siento decir que soy muy novato todavia, lo unico que puedo aportar es que estoy tratando de conectarme de forma grafica y cuando busco al computadora a la cual conectarme esta si aparece pero despues me marca el error anterior, con lo del puerto pues no se como habilitarlo o serciorarme de que lo este
<martin-i> hola
<ivancp> raffles: pero.... intenta por lo menos hacerle ping a ese equipo
<martin-i> Buenas
<raffles> ivancp: gracias otra vez, pero partiendo del hecho de que el puerto tiene que estar habilitado recorde que fedora trae instalado un cortafuego voy a revisar si esta habilitado o sino que hago tambien tendre en cuenta lo del ping
<martin-i> quien me ayuda con la placa via
<raffles> ivancp: la resolucion influye en la conexion? es que la resolucion del equipo con fedora es mayor a la del equipo con ubuntu
<mimecar> raffles: son cosas independientes
<raffles> mimecar: gracias
<adrian15> raffles: Si el pc origen es fedora (si no mal he entendido) yo no me preocuparía por el firewall de fedora.
<raffles> ya abri el puerto desde el cortafuego en fedora y ya puedo conectarme pero ahora si quiero hacerlo desde fedora a ubuntu no puedo
<raffles> adrian15: gracias, pero el problema era de las dos formas de fedora a ubuntu y de ubuntu a fedora, ya logre solucionar la 2da ahora falta la primera
<mimecar> en principio ubuntu no tiene activado el cortafuegos
<mimecar> raffles: responde al ping ubuntu?
<raffles> podrias decirme como hago eso
<jamesjedimaster> tendrias que abrir el puerto en ubuntu
<mimecar> ping IP_UBUNTU desde el otro equipo
<raffles> mimecar: me salen muchas letra como: 16 bytes from ip_ubuntu y algo mas
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> pon el texto ahí
<raffles> ok espera
<jamesjedimaster> ubuntu puede que responda el ping, pero necesita ssaber si el puerto esta abierto
<mimecar> jamesjedimaster: primero es asegurarse de eso
<raffles496> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/593322/
<raffles496> ahi esta
<mimecar> ok, tienes ping
<mimecar> a que servicio quieres acceder?
<raffles496> ??? pues creo que vnc
<raffles496> no?
<raffles496> o no entiendo
<mimecar> que quieres hacer en el otro equipo
<mimecar> hacer una conexión por vnc?
<raffles496> solo visualizarlo y controlarlo
<raffles496> con VNC
<mimecar> está el servidor de vnc en ubuntu en ejecución?
<raffles496> si
<raffles496> de hecho puedo verlo al momento de querer conectarme en las opciones de los equipos pero despues de seleccionarlo me dice esto: Fallo del resolutor de Avahi: Se ha alcanzado el tiempo de espera establecido
<raffles496> antes pasaba en las dos ahora solo de fedora a ubunty
<raffles496> ubuntu
<mimecar> ¿que has modificado en el otro equipo para que funcionara?
<adrian15> raffles496: Para conectarte usas el nombre del equipo o la ip ?
<raffles496> de las dos formas no funciona
<raffles496> en el otro nada osea en el de ubuntu, solo en el cortafuego de fedora abri los puertos de vnc
<mimecar> en ubuntu, sudo apt-get install firestarter
<mimecar> eso es un interfaz de usuario para el cortafuegos
<mimecar> pruebas primero a desactivarlo y ver si te conecta
<raffles496> ok
<raffles> los mismos puertos verdad que en fedora
<mimecar> de momento mira si conecta con el cortafuegos desactivado
<raffles> ok
<raffles> jajajajajajajajajjajajaja
<raffles> solo lo instale y ahora ya funciona
<raffles> no se que ha pasado no he cambiado ninguna configuracion solo lo intente y ya
<raffles> mimecar: gracias por todo, no se bien que es lo que paso pero ya quedo
<raffles> desde las dos ya puedo
<raffles> jajajajajajaja
<raffles> gracias a todos
<javiermaureiraf> hola, trate de instalar el complemento thingthin (o algo asi) de thunderbird y no me funciona, dice que por la version (uso ubuntu 10.10) ALGUIEN SABE?
<mimecar> javiermaureiraf: lo has instalado desde el centro de software?
<yarinse> hola, tengo problemas para instalar ubuntu netbook, no tengo cd, solo usb pero no lo carga al reiniciar, alguan idea de como instalar...
<javiermaureiraf> no lo he encontrado ahi
<mimecar> lightning no te aparece?
<Tarrasquero> yarinse: ya instalaste en ese pc con usb?
<javiermaureiraf> no
<yarinse> Tarrasquero: he hecho la instalacion de arranque en el usb, pero naaa
<raffles> gracias a todos a hora me voy
<javiermaureiraf>  no aparece
<raffles> mimecar: gracias
<raffles> adios
<yarinse> no es un  pc, es un netbook...
<Tarrasquero> yarinse: inicia el booteo por usb?
<adrian15> yarinse: Eliges al arrancar que arranque el usb? Quizás con F8 u F12? Quizás modificando la BIOS ?
<mimecar> en los repositorios tiene que estar
<yarinse> al arrancar ... f8 pero solome sale arranque desde hd ...
<adrian15> yarinse: Qué es muy antiguo tu pc ?
<yarinse> los netbook parece que no tienen bios...
<mimecar> yarinse: si no tuvieran bios tu ordenador no funcionaría
<yarinse> adrian15: es un NETBOOK N200
<javiermaureiraf> solo aparece una ext enigmail
<yarinse> mimecar: pero no me da mas opciones al arrancar F12
<Tarrasquero> yarinse: avilitala en la bios
<adrian15> yarinse: Tienes la partición principal marcada como activa ?
<mimecar> yarinse: cada bios tiene una combinación de teclas diferente
<Tarrasquero> es algo que tu tendras que hacer
<yarinse> Tarrasquero: como se habilita la bios?
<Tarrasquero> la bios no en la bios
<Tarrasquero> cada bios es diferente
<Tarrasquero> quizas tengas suerte y puedas colocarla en español
<yarinse> ahhh, no es un  problema de idioma,
<Tarrasquero> yarinse: normalmente con f2 o Supr
<Tarrasquero> entras en la bios
<Tarrasquero> antes que arranque el sistema
<Tarrasquero> tienes unos segundos asta que inicie
<yarinse> al ser un netbook no tiene lector de cd/dvd, solo tiene entradas usb (3), ethernet, clavija tfno., monitor, y na mas...
<Tarrasquero> no es facil, pero tampoco muerde la bios
<yarinse> vale, reinicio... a ver si entro ala bios con f2 , supr....  a ver....
<yarinse> ya aparecere luego y cuento.... gracias....
<Montaraz> hola, buenas noches.Alguien sabe como medir velocidades (lectura/escritura) de tarjetas sdhc en ubuntu
<nestor> alguien que me ayude a ionstalar driver nvidia
<Tarrasquero> nestor: apt-get install nvidia  :)
<Montaraz> Hola. Alguien sabe como medir velocidades (lectura/escritura) de tarjetas SDHC en ubuntu
<nestor_> mi router inhalambrico se me desconecta continuamente
<5EXACHUTC> Es conveniene hacer update-manager -d he instalar la 11.04
<xwan> algun usuario de vim?
<m4v> !natty 5EXACHUTC
<kubot> 5EXACHUTC: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) es la próxima serie de Ubuntu, fecha de lanzamiento para el 28 de Abril del 2011. Natty *aún* está en desarrollo, soporte *sólo* en #ubuntu+1 (inglés).
<5EXACHUTC> quien esta probando la 11.04?
<m4v> xwan: en #vim?
<lcn> xwan: cual es la duda?
<5EXACHUTC> si le doy al upgrade?
<xwan> m4v: mi inglés no es muy bueno y no encuentro canal en español de vim :(
<xwan> lcn: no logro "sobre escribir" el archivo de configuración (_vimrc)
<5EXACHUTC> Huuu VIM jaja recuerdo esos viejos tiempos
<5EXACHUTC> ya no se justifica semejante cosa!!
<xwan> además que no me respeta el utf-8 y las palabras del programa con acento me las pone mal :s
<xwan> 5EXACHUTC: a que te refieres con "ya no se justifica"?
<m4v> 5EXACHUTC: actualizar a Natty en estos momentos no es recomendable a no ser que pretendas testear y reportar bugs
<ivancp> xwan: _vimrc es en Windows verdad?
<xwan> ivancp: sí, por desgracia tengo que usar windows en estos momentos =/
<ivancp> 5EXACHUTC: viejos tiempos? vim sigue vigente..
<ivancp> xwan: asumale... entonces no se como ayudarte... seguramente tiene que ver con que algun proceso esta con ese archivo.. utiliza process explorer
<5EXACHUTC> en el mundo de las tablet, procesadores de 8 nucleos y gráficas de varios gibabait
<m4v> bueno, esto es lo que no quería, este canal es sobre Ubuntu. Si va a entrar a discutir sobre Vim por favor haganlo en #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<5EXACHUTC> no tiene sentido VIM
<5EXACHUTC> no no jajaj no es discutible
<5EXACHUTC> yo solo quiero saber si alguien esta usando la 11.04
<xwan> 5EXACHUTC: sigo sin comprender tu punto; jamás usaria una tablet para programar seriamente
<m4v> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<ivancp> 5EXACHUTC: yo uso ubuntu 11.10
<5EXACHUTC> ivancp crees que si le doy al upgrade mi sistema permanecera razonablemente usable?
<ivancp> un amigo (waltico) se le ocurrio hacer un sudo apt-get upgrade
<ivancp> demoro toda la noche
<ivancp> al final perdio algunas configuraciones pero todo ok
<5EXACHUTC> si?
<H3lios> Hola a todos, quiero poner en español el programa eclipse-galileo... me he bajado el paquete de idiomas
<H3lios> pero nose como copiarlos en la carpeta del programa
<ivancp> te recomiendo sacar un backup de tu directorio home, luego guardar algunos confs importantes
<5EXACHUTC> que escritorio trae? porque no me agrada el unity
<H3lios> me pueden ayudar ?
<fosco_> H3lios: si el paquete lo instalaste con el gestor de paquetes debería haberse colocado todo en su sitio
<H3lios> si, asi lo instale
<fosco_> si es una instalación manual tendrás que leer las instrucciones del propio programa
<nestor> hola amigos alguien sabe porque el driver de nvidia se me instala mal? detengo el xserver, y lo instalo en tty, cuando se me prueba corre bien aunque no tengo asceleracion y al reiniciar se me reinicia en tty y no logro iniciar el xserver
<H3lios> via consola
<fosco_> no hay una manera única de hacer eso
<H3lios> bueno, lo instale y todo bien
<H3lios> pero viene en ingles y queria traducirlo
<fosco_> H3lios: que orden exacta usaste para instalarlo?
<fosco_> digo el paquete de idioma, no el programa
<ivancp> 5EXACHUTC: ubuntu 10.10 trae gnome 2.32
<fosco_> nestor: como has instalado el driver?
<5EXACHUTC> y el gestor de ventanas?
<5EXACHUTC> ese Unity no me agrada
<H3lios> pues no recuerdo, segui las instrucciones de una pagina
<m4v> 5EXACHUTC: Natty usa Unity.
<H3lios> he descargado el paquete de idiomas
<ivancp> 5EXACHUTC: gnome 2.32
<JRamirez696> I need to place the line 1 at position 2, line 2 at position 1 and line 3 leave it as it ... As I can do this? from a command line?
<ivancp> 5EXACHUTC: no conoces el gnome?
<H3lios> de la pagina de eclipse... y son unas carpetas que tengo que poner en el direcctorio de instalacion
<ivancp> JRamirez696: RTFM!
<m4v> ivancp: está preguntando por el gestor de ventanas.
<m4v> !rtfm ivancp
<kubot> ivancp: Responder consultas con acrónimos como stfw, rtfm, jfgi no es apropiado ni bienvenido en #Ubuntu-es.
#ubuntu-es 2011-04-13
<fosco_> H3lios: pues haz exactamente lo que digan esas instrucciones
<ivancp> ohhh me van a banerar!
<H3lios> fosco las instruciones son descargar el paquete y copiar las carpetas al direcctorio del programa
<nestor> salgo de sesion, ctrl - alt-  shift - f1 y enrto al tty, despues sh mas el nombre del .run que descargue de la pagina nvidia, ha antes service gdm stop y al final me dice si quiero entrar sl setting de nvidia al iniciar el xserver y doy que si, al dar xserver start inicia normalmente pero al reiniciar solo me sale el tty y nada de grafico aunque de start xserver
<H3lios> pero no me deja
<nestor> fosco__
<H3lios> no tengo permisos supongo
<fosco_> H3lios: define "no me deja"
<ivancp> m4v: 5EXACHUTC esta preguntando que gestor de ventanas trae ubuntu 10.10?  yo le respondi gnome 2.32 dos veces
<ivancp> m4v: diselo tu entonces
<m4v> ivancp: gnome no es el gestor de ventanas
<fosco_> nestor: es mucho más seguro y más recomendable usar el paquete de drivers que proporciona ubuntu
<ivancp> m4v: diselo a 5EXACHUTC
<m4v> ivancp: Natty viene con gnome 2.32 y Unity como gestor de ventanas.
<H3lios> pues copio, las carpetas en descargas, y voy al directorio del programa pero no me deja pegar las carpetas
<5EXACHUTC> Huuuuu !!! que mal no me agrada el Unity!!
<ivancp> m4v: caray... yo no pregunté eso... !
<nestor> pero asi fosco__ no me corre la maquina al maximo o si? es decir, no usa los recursos de mi maquina como es debido
<fosco_> H3lios: hazlo desde terminal, y si necesitas copiar algun archivo a cualquier destino que esté fuera de tu carpeta home ponle sudo delante al comando, así no habrá problemas
<H3lios> ok
<H3lios> gracias
<fosco_> nestor: el driver q proporciona ubuntu es el mismo que proporciona nvidia, pero el método de instalación es mucho más adecuado
<m4v> 5EXACHUTC: tiene el gestor de gnome como fallback.
<enjuto> buenas
<5EXACHUTC> supongo que habra formas de no usar ese Unity verdad?
<enjuto> tengo problemas con el idioma en ubuntu
<m4v> 5EXACHUTC: puedes preguntar en #ubuntu+1
<fosco_> 5EXACHUTC: tan facil como elegir "Escritorio clasico" al iniciar sesion
<nestor> fosco__ pero no tengo asceleracion grafica, pues al ver los efectos de genome me salen deseleccionados y no los puedo seleccionar
<fosco_> nestor: desinstala totalmente el driver .sh
<5EXACHUTC> Ok gracias por el aviso fosco
<5EXACHUTC> lo tendre en cuenta
<fosco_> ejecutalo con el parámetro --uninstall
<enjuto> como se puede poner el calendario en español... para que salga el dia y el mes en castellano
<nestor> ya lo hice fosco__
<nestor> y ahora?
<ivancp> enjuto: donde?
<fosco_> enjuto: sistema - adminsitracion - soporte de idiomas
<enjuto> ya, ya he enredado ahi
<fosco_> nestor: una vez desinstalado (es recomendable reiniciar) ve a sistema - administracion - controladores
<fosco_> alli aparecerá tu nvidia, le das a activar
<enjuto> pero al final las he visto putas para ponerlo todo en castellano otra vez
<enjuto> y lo de el dia que sale ahi al lado de la hora esta en ingles
<enjuto> no se porque , i dont know :D
<nestor> hay dos pero en ninguna de las dos se me activan los efectos fosco__
<fosco_> nestor: simplemente activalo, luego ya veremos el tema de los efectos
<nestor> y ya he reiniciado, varias veces incluso, esperando que haciendo lo mismo optenga resultados diferentes fosco__
<fosco_> enjuto: de que version de ubuntu estamos hablando?
<nestor> fosco__ esta activado
<fosco_> nestor: ok, reinicia despues de activarlo
<enjuto> 10.04 lucyd
<nestor> ya he reiniciado, eso ya lo habia hecho pues habia renunciado a la idea del driver, pero si hay otra forma de activar los efectos...
<fosco_> enjuto: no debería haber ningun problema
<nestor> fosco__
<fosco_> en soporte de idiomas asegurate de que tienes solo el idioma que quieres usar y dale a aplicar a todo el sistema
<enjuto> ya lo he hecho pero no se
<fosco_> nestor: ok, abre un terminal que vamos a ejecutar unos comandos
<fosco_> primero identificar el modelo de nvidia: lspci | grep -i vga
<fosco_> enjuto: no sabes que
<enjuto> mira mismamente
<enjuto> en  el mismo soporte
<enjuto> lo abro y en el titulo de arriba pone language & format
<enjuto> y el me viene lo de apply system wide.... en ingles
<enjuto> y la frase siguiente tambines
<enjuto> ahi una mezcla en esa misma ventana ya... que creo que no es normal
<nestor> fosco_ nvidia g86  geforce 8400m gs
<fosco_> nestor: prefiero que pegues la lines que devolció el lspci | grep -i vga
<nestor> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8400M GS] (rev a1)
<nestor> fosco__
<fosco_> ok, ahora veamos la version del drver que tienes instalado
<fosco_> dpkg -l | grep nvidia-glx
<fosco_> enjuto: en esa misma ventana, en la pestaña "Texto" te permite definir como aparecerán los menus, fechas y demás
<fosco_> asegurate de que está marcado Español
<nestor> fosco__ no me devuelve nada
<fosco_> fallo mio
<fosco_> dpkg -l | grep nvidia-current
<enjuto> esta todo puesto en español y ahora al quitar de la lista el ingles por si acaso se me pone todo en ingles
<enjuto> menuda ida de pinza
<Tarrasquero> enjuto: es el predeterminado
<nestor> ii  nvidia-current                        260.19.06-0ubuntu1                                NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library
<nestor> ii  nvidia-current-modaliases             260.19.06-0ubuntu1                                Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org driver
<nestor> fosco__
<enjuto> ahora le doy a instalar otra vez el español
<fosco_> nestor: ahora veamos si se está usando, glxinfo | grep -i render
<nestor> fosco__ El programa «glxinfo» no está instalado actualmente.  Puede instalarlo escribiendo:
<nestor> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<nestor> lo instalo?
<fosco_> si
<nestor> fosco__ me decia que no se habia podido comprobar mesa-utils, y como vengo de windows solo le dije que si sin pensarlo, pero ya esta, ahora?
<fosco_> nestor: ahora veamos si se está usando, glxinfo | grep -i render
<nestor> fosco__ es el mismo anterior verdad? para comprobar si era utilizado el driver
<nestor> direct rendering: Yes
<nestor> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 8400M GS/PCI/SSE2
<nestor>     GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color, GL_NV_copy_image,
<nestor>     GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_NVX_gpu_memory_info,
<fosco_> nestor: ok, el driver está en uso
<fosco_> ahora la prueba de fuego, vamos a forzar la ejecucion de los efectos
<nestor> pero ya fui a efectos y no estan aun fosco__
<fosco_> guarda lo q tengas abierto porque este comando podria bloquearte el escritorio
<nestor> andale,
<fosco_> compiz --replace &
<nestor> ya fosco__
<fosco_> y no cierres el terminal en el que lo ejecutes
<nestor> y si me bloquea el escritorio que hago fosco__ podre recuperarlo despues=?
<fosco_> si aparecen mensajes de error pegalos en pastebin.com para que podamos verlos con calma
<nestor> ok
<nestor> [1] 4142
<nestor> nestor@nestor-VGN-SZ650N:~$ El programa «compiz» no está instalado actualmente.  Puede instalarlo escribiendo:
<nestor> sudo apt-get install compiz-core
<nestor> fosco__
<fosco_> instalalo
<nestor> desde la parte que esta arriba de mi usuario, no se como salio mi usuario de nuevo pero despues del comando aparecio todo eso ok
<nestor> fosco__ ya lo instale, no me aparece error, solo al final me dice que si lo quiero desinstalar se hace con comiz--replace, o te pego todo lo que dice en pastebin?
<fosco_> pegalo todo en pastebin.com
<fosco_> porque eso que dices no tiene mucho sentido
<nestor> fosco_ por abusivo me fui a efectos, que ya estaban y active uno, al activarlo se me cerro la terminal asi que no puedo copiar lo que salia a menos que vuelva a ejecutar el comando
<fosco_> por favor haz lo q yo te digo
<fosco_> abre un terminal
<fosco_> ejecuta compiz --replace &
<fosco_> si da algun error pegalo todo en pastebin.com
<nestor> nestor@nestor-VGN-SZ650N:~$ ejecuta compiz --replace &
<nestor> [1] 4377
<nestor> nestor@nestor-VGN-SZ650N:~$ ejecuta: orden no encontrada
<nestor> fosco eso me da
<fosco_> no pongas ejecuta
<fosco_> compiz --replace &
<nestor> jajaja perdon fosco__
<nestor> fosco_ http://pastebin.com/EUv9NYP7
<fosco_> con eso lo has instalado
<fosco_> ejecutalo de nuevo
<fosco_> compiz --replace &
<nestor> nestor@nestor-VGN-SZ650N:~$ compiz --replace &
<nestor> [1] 4379
<nestor> nestor@nestor-VGN-SZ650N:~$ compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'ccp'
<nestor> Couldn't find a perfect decorator match; trying all decorators
<nestor> Found no decorator to start
<nestor> compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'ccp'
<martin-i> Buenas
<nestor> fosco_ logro ver lo que mande o lo subo al pastebin?
<martin-i> tengo un problema
<martin-i> con placa via cn896
<martin-i> chipset p4m9000
<martin-i> alguien tiene alguna solucion
<martin-i> hice de todo pero nada
<fosco_> nestor: sudo apt-get install compiz-gnome
<fosco_> y cuando acabe ejecuta compiz de nuevo
<martin-i> u.u!
<martin-i> somos tantos usuarios y ninguno me responde
<nestor> http://pastebin.com/V81yujcR
<nestor> fosco_ y cuando ejecuto el comando se me escapa a caer el grafico
<Chardot> Hola a todos o/
<fosco_> nestor: tienes algo extraño ahi, parece como si hubieses forzado una desinstalacion de compiz, vamos a acabar de instalar los componentes que te faltan
<nestor> pues no hecho nada a parte de lo que tu me has dicho, bueno con compiz nunca me he metido
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install compiz compiz-plugins compiz-fusion-plugins-main compizconfig-backend-gconf compizconfig-settings-manager
<nestor> pero sigamos con lo que tu creas conveniente fosco_
<fosco_> copia y pega eso en tu terminal
<fosco_> cuando acabe haces lo de siempre, compiz --replace &
<nestor> nestor@nestor-VGN-SZ650N:~$ compiz --replace &[2] 4744
<nestor> fosco_
<fosco_> nestor: ningun mensaje mas?
<martin-i> necesito ayuda!!!
<nestor> no fosco_
<fosco_> nestor: pues ya tienes efectos
<nestor> pruebo?
<fosco_> arrastra una ventana
<nestor> fosco_ no veo nada diferente
<nestor> sera que tengo que activarlos?
<fosco_> deberías verla moverse como un flan
<fosco_> ejecuta ccsm
<martin-i> fosco
<fosco_> ve a la seccion efectos y asegurate de que está marcada la casilla "ventanas gelatinosas"
<MaRk-I> martin-i: las placas VIA solo soportan 2D  es muy dificil hacerlas trabajar con compiz
<martin-i> :(
<nestor> sos mi heroe fosco_ mañana te hago un altar en mi sala
<martin-i> bueno
<martin-i> voy a tener
<martin-i> que comprarme una
<martin-i> porque
<enjuto> hola holita
<martin-i> ni me pienso pasar a windows
<fosco_> nestor: ok, para que se queden los efectos activados para siempre ve a sistema - preferencias - apariencia - efectos y marca personalizado
<nestor> Eso es todo fosco_ ?
<xwan> alguien sabe como cambiar el valor de $HOME en vim?
<fosco_> nestor: eso es todo, bueno, eso y pasar horas en ccsm probando y probando :)
<nestor> Muchisimas gracias fosco_ ya llevaba como 4 dias en e3sto y solo tu has podido ayudarme Gracias
<fosco_> de nada
<enjuto> fosco_ crack!
<xwan> fosco_: no sé de que estén hablando, pero gente como tú hace que me den más ganas de seguir aprendiendo de esto, felicidades mi buen, gracias por apoyar a la gente
<nestor> estoy totalmente de acuerdo enjuto
<xwan> nestor: +1
<fosco_> nestor: si quieres ver algunas de las cosas q puede hacer compiz no te pierdas este video
<fosco_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvM8XwTtrRU
<fosco_> lo hice hace años, pero aun es válido
<nestor> Nunca habia dejado del todo windows, pero aqui me siento mejor al ver gente como ustedes que apoyan a los novatos como yo, gracias amigos
<enjuto> como mola fosco_  el video
<m4v> xwan: probablemente con "HOME=/ruta vim"
<enjuto> me gusta lo d los iconos de ese tema en la barra de abajo
<enjuto> y los efectos de las ventanas y tal
<enjuto> todo eso es desde compiz
<enjuto> ¿?
<fosco_> si
<enjuto> menos lo del tema...
<xwan> m4v: me dice que HOME no es una orden, así que no lo he logrado, gracias de todas formas
<enjuto> joder...pues esta muy bien
<m4v> xwan: estas probando eso en windows?
<enjuto> oye para el tema ese como habria que hacer ¿?
<xwan> m4v: sí :(
<m4v> xwan: y si usás gvim para windows?
<xwan> m4v: de hecho estoy con gvim, pero soy tan novato que aun no le entiendo bien
<fosco_> xwan: gracias (acabo de ver tu comentario)
<xwan> m4v: quiero ajustar la fuente, el theme y algunas cosillas, pero de paso cambiar el archivo de configuración a una carpeta compartida con dropbox, para poder usar la misma config en windows o en linux
<xwan> fosco_: a ti dude
<nestor> fosco_ estan buenisimos los efectos, sos grosso man, probare a ver como lo puedo dejar gracias man
<m4v> xwan: http://techreport.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=43746
<fosco_> bueno, me retiro, que aqui ya es tarde
<fosco_> un saludo
<nestor> Igual yo feliz noche señores
<xwan> m4v: interesante, le daré una checada; gracias!
<ivancp> xwan: tienes que poner _vimrc en tu carpeta c:\docs and setts\tunombre\
<xwan> ivancp: he logrado hacer eso, lo que quiero ahora es cambiar ese fichero de lugar, a otra carpeta que pueda ver cuando entre en linux, ya sabes, para usar la misma configuración en los 2 ambientes
<ivancp> xwan: entonces utiliza el archivo de inicio global que debe estar en la carpeta de instalacion
<xwan> ivancp: según he visto, gvim primero busca ese archivo en el home, y después en su dirección de instalación
<ivancp> xwan: por que complicarse la vida... pon el archivo en el directorio de instalacion
<ivancp> ademas es windows... no vale la pena invertir en confiruraciones
<xwan> ivancp: pero gvim también corre en linux, así que supongo que puedo conpartir las configuraciones
<xwan> *compartir
<xwan> de hecho es una de las razones por las que decidí dejar notepad++ y gedit; para dejar de estar configurando aquí y allá
<xwan> entre otras
<xwan> hehe
<ivancp> xwan: si, pero en windows .... no tienes que ser tan meticuloso
<xwan> ivancp: a que te refieres?
<ivancp> xwan:  me parece que estas desperdiciando mucho tiempo en configurar un VIM para TODOS LOS USUARIOS WINDOWS.... cambiar el $HOME, y cosas esa
<ivancp> xwan: configuralo en el directorio de instalación y punto...
<xwan> ivancp: oh va creo que no me he explicado... no quiero configurar un vim para todos los usuarios windows, es sólo para mi, para mi usuario, pero quiero usar ese mismo archivod e configuración en linux, así que lo "más simple" es poner ese archivo en un carpeta que comparta entre windows y linux, voy bien?
<ivancp> xwan: ahora te entiendo
<ivancp> entonces facil!
<xwan> :-D
<xwan> genial! ...cómo?
<ivancp> xwan: vim7.exe  debe tener un parametro en el que puedas decirle donde esta el archivo de configuracion
<ivancp> vim7.exe /? o algo asi
<xwan> ivancp: sí, de hecho en una variable llamada $MYVIMRC ... el problema es que no logro cambiar el path de esa variable
<ivancp> entonces carga el VIM con un .bat
<ivancp> xwan: en el .bat exportas las variable y listo
<xwan> ivancp: algo como gvim.exe $MYVIMRC=path?
<xwan> dentro del bat
<ivancp> xwan: no va ser fuera?
<xwan> cómo fuera?
<ivancp> xwan: la variable tiene que estar dentro del .bat  sino cual sería el sentido
<ivancp> xwan: pregunta tonta
<ivancp> xwan: en todo caso .. crea una variable del sistema http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310519/es
<ivancp> xwan: y olvidate del .bat
<xwan> la opción del bat me agradó, es portable
<xwan> la voy a digerir y veré que sucede
<ivancp> xwan: como quieras
<xwan> ivancp: gracias dude
<ivancp> xwan: voy a publicar mi configuracion vim en mi blog... www.latindevelopers.com/ivancp  espero pasado mañana haber si compartimos confs
<xwan> ivancp: vale, aunque no esperes una gran configuración de un usuario con 2 días de vida en vim
<xwan> hehe
<m4dv0y> hola
<ivancp> xwan: juat!
<m4dv0y> alguien conoce un canal de programación acá en freenode?
<ivancp> m4dv0y: #c++
<m4dv0y> está en inglés
<m4dv0y> no quiero escribir en inglés
<m4dv0y> me da una pereza enorme
<xwan> xD
<ivancp> utiliza google translate
<m4dv0y> para eso pienso en inglés
<ivancp> m4dv0y: entonces tambien sabes reirte en ingles!
<ivancp> m4dv0y: no tendras problemas
<m4dv0y> LMAO!
<juanito1> saben cuando sale la version oficial de ubuntu natty ?
<ivancp> !netiquete
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'netiquete'.
<MaRk-I> juanito1: 4-28
<ivancp> m4dv0y: ademas de flojo eres faltoso...
<juanito1> MaRk-I, 28 de abril ?
<juanito1> !google lanzamiento de ubuntu
<kubot> Lanzamiento de Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala | Ubuntu-es: <http://www.ubuntu-es.org/?q=node/120726>
<m4dv0y> flojo?
<ivancp> !google lanzamiento de ubuntu 11.04
<kubot> Modificación al calendario de lanzamiento de Ubuntu 11.04 Natty ...: <http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2011/02/13/modificacion-al-calendario-de-lanzamiento-de-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/>
<m4dv0y> te estoy diciendo que me hagas el proyecto...? sólo quiero un brain storming de ideas
<juanito1> ivancp, gracias
<juanito1> m4dv0y, que necesitas ?
<m4dv0y> Nada iré a preguntar a otro lado.
<ivancp> m4dv0y: adios1
<m4dv0y> Que gente más desagradable.
<ivancp> m4dv0y: adios!
<juanito1> =o en 2 dias sale
<m4dv0y> Me iré cuando yo quiera ivancp
<ivancp> m4dv0y: adios!
<juanito1> m4dv0y, no todos somos iguales
<ivancp> m4dv0y: adios!
<m4dv0y> Lo sé juanito1, pero ivancp muestra una inmadurez y falta de respeto con terceros bastante notoria.
<ivancp> m4dv0y:  "no quiero escribir en inglés" "me da una pereza enorme"  eso dijiste no?
<juanito1> los dos estan mal, ivancp por ser irrespetuoso y tu por decir que te da una pereza .. reconoscan sus faltas
<m4dv0y> es una falta tener pereza?
<ivancp> m4dv0y: "para eso pienso en inglés" eso tambien
<juanito1> y empezemos de  0
<xwan> vaya, tranquilos muchachos
<m4dv0y> No me interesa quien tenga razón, no son formas de contestar a un usuario simplemente.
<juanito1> lo que pasa es que si vas a empezar un proyecto de programacion de puedes empezar asi, teniendo pereza  ...
<m4dv0y> Mmmmm generalmente las ideas se me vienen a la cabeza, pero en estos momentos quisiera conversar con alguien (de preferencia en español, que fue lo que pregunté desde un principio)
<ivancp> m4dv0y: hubieras empezado por ahi...
<ivancp> bueno... disculpen a este usuario gruñón... me voy a cenar...
<m4dv0y> ?
<m4dv0y> ivancp: pregunté sobre el canal porque si lees el titulo esto es un canal de ubuntu en español. De hecho estoy cometiendo una falta de hablar un tema offtopic a ubuntu
<m4v> ivancp: deja esa actitud ya, por favor no faltes el respeto a nadie. No es bienvenido en este canal.
<m4dv0y> Ocupo Gnome+Compiz+Docky e instalé Unity (Ubuntu Netbook edition aparece en la ventana de login), pero al iniciar en éste escritorio mi sistema anda demasiado lento ¿Qué puede ser?
<m4v> m4dv0y: "top" en la terminal no da alguna pista? puede ser muchas cosas
<m4dv0y> m4v: parece norma
<m4dv0y> normal*
<m4dv0y> tengo una sospecha de que es un conflicto con algun programa que utilizo
<m4dv0y> pero no sé cual
<m4v> puede ser que sea Unity, creo que la versión esa Netbook edition no fué muy buena. Pero no lo se realmente (uso kubuntu)
<m4v> m4dv0y: memoria RAM? puede ser que esté lento porque tienes poca memoria y está swapeando constantemente
<m4dv0y> 3GB
<m4v> entonces memoria no es ;)
<m4dv0y> :( nunca me he acostumbrado a KDE, no logro utilizarlo. Estoy acostumbrado a  Gnome
<m4v> esta bien, cuestión de gustos (yo no puedo usar gnome)
<m4v> m4dv0y: placa de video? sabes si está andando bien?
<m4dv0y> m4v: tengo un portatil dell inspiron 1420
<m4dv0y> creo que es una intel x1000
<m4dv0y> realmente no me complico la vida, soy feliz con ubuntu gnome+compiz
<m4dv0y> realmente estoy esperando a juntar el dinero y comprar un mbpro encuentro que MacOSX es un buen sistema operativo y el hardware de esos portatiles son bastante intuitivos
<m4dv0y> ademas puedo utilizar ubuntu y windows en caso de que me aburra.
<m4v> capaz sacando Unity cambia en algo, fosco dijo que se podría usar el classic desktop o algo así cuando te logueas desde el gdm
<Admin__> hola a todos como estan
<Admin__> necesito un programa de monitore y lo quiero hacer en linux que version me recomindan agradesco su ayuda
<granjero> Admin__, explicate mejor
<Admin__> tengo una red de 10 maquinas quiereo monitorear al en ancho de mabda de mi red ya que se me satura y quiero usar algun distro de linux cual me recomienda
<jamesjedimaster> iptraf e iftop son monitores de red
<Admin__> es grafico
<Admin__> lo puedo ver en forma de grafica
<Admin__> y que distro de linux me recomiendan ?
<jamesjedimaster> corren en consola, iftop muestra que computadora esta usando mas ancho de banda, y corren en cualquier distro
<Admin__> soy nuevo en linux que distro es mas amigable
<jamesjedimaster> la de este canal
<Admin__> cual version descargo
<jamesjedimaster> la mas reciente es la 10.10
<Admin__> ok dejame la descargo
<Admin__> gracias por tu ayuda
<rommel_> Hola a todos
<Thedemon007> Hola rommel_
<rommel_> sabra alguien como poder cambiarle las teclas del teclado por q le a caido agua a la netbook y tres teclas no me handan
<rommel_> Hola mano
<rommel_> mira tengo la posovilidad de comprarme una noteboot esta con seven y le e puesto un live cd
<rommel_> ahora me dy cuenta q un par de teclas del teclado no handan
<Thedemon007> rommel_, me imagino que tendras que cambiar el teclado completo que marca es la netbook?
<jamesjedimaster> de nada Admin__
<rommel_> existira la manera de cambiarle el uso por otra del teclado q no sea de tanto uso
<rommel_> compaq
<rommel_> ademas no se que modelos es?
<rommel_> asia mucho q no estabs?
<rommel_> como poder saver el modelos de la notebook?
<Thedemon007> Mmm seh es que haora tengo me he instaldo archlinux y ubuntu no me inicia creo q se como repararlo
<Thedemon007> pero como arch me inicia mucho mas rapido que ubuntu no lo e echo he ultilizo arch
<rommel_> archlinux?
<Thedemon007> si
<rommel_> y q es otra dostribucion
<Thedemon007> si otra distro
<rommel_> y q tal es parecido a ubuntu?
<rommel_> Thedemon007: como saver q modelo es este ordenador?
<MaRk-I> rommel_: sudo lshw
<Thedemon007> Es muy diferente pues tienes que configurar muchas cosas a mano he cuando instalas lo haces en modo texto he cuando terminas de instalarlo
<Thedemon007> no mas te queda en modo texto he instalas el escritorio que quieras gnome, lxde, kde
<Thedemon007> compac es de la misma hp y tiene muy buena garantia y soporte si la llevas a alla seguramente la repararan
<rommel_> como seria eso osea me estas dando a entender q al instalarle por ejp ubuntu a la hora de elejir el teclado lo haga manualmente?
<rommel_> es q la compraron no en tienda
<rommel_> gracias MaRk-I
<Thedemon007> igual la puedes llevar a la garantia pero te cobran si la garantia esta vencida
<Thedemon007> si no disponen de la pieza te dan el numero de pieza y la puedes comprar por mercadolibre o ebay
<toplop> Que buena discucion http://slivo.tv/pruebas/
<rommel_> SI ESO YA LO C
<rommel_> perdon por las mayusculas
<rommel_> estaba copiando algo
<Thedemon007> lo de instalar estoy hablande de archlinux la otra distro
<rommel_> a contame aver como seria
<Thedemon007> Que cosa rommel_ ?
<rommel_> a pense q me decias a mi para instalar eso a la compaq
<rommel_> entendi mal
<NeoRanger> #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<NeoRanger> me falto el join :P
<rommel_> ch entonces por lo pronto no hay forma de entar virtualmente al teclado y cambiarle las teclas?
<Thedemon007> puedes intentar limpiarlo a ver desarmarlo mm pero corres el riego de que se muera limpiarlo con tine
<rommel_> entiendo
<rommel_> Thedemon007: entonces no hay forma virtualmente de cambiarle las teclas?
<Thedemon007> cambiarlo es la mejor opcion si tienes otro pues prueba a ver simplemente busca un tuto de como desarmar la netbook
<Thedemon007> no no creo q se puedan cambiar las teclas
<NeoRanger> segun tengo entendido es facil desarmar una
<rommel_> ok gracias
<rommel_> NeoRanger: lo isiste alguna vez?
<NeoRanger> pero no se si el teclado se puede sacar, si se puede desarmar para ponerle RAM y eso
<NeoRanger> rommel_, no, pero lo vi en un programa de tv
<rommel_> a entiendo
<rommel_> una pregunta
<Thedemon007> pues yo he desarmado dos y el teclado generalmente esta sellado bueno no he intentado desarmar el teclado
<Thedemon007> pero si se puede cambiar el teclado
<rommel_> en enantes con el comando para saber lo que tiene la pc por dentro
<rommel_> osea desde un live cd guarde el contenido de la terminal salio en el escritorio
<rommel_> al sacar el live cd se borrara del escritorio
<Thedemon007> si seguramente si es un live usb tal vez no'
<rommel_> me imagno q ahora q lo guarde en documentos quedara
<rommel_> en la pc
<Thedemon007> si si lo guardas en el disco duro si
<rommel_> señrs
<rommel_> podre instalar amsn con un live cd
<rommel_> y no perjudicar la pc q esta con seven?
<Admin__> ayuda please voy a descargar ubuntu para monitorear mi red que me recomienda que baje la ode escritorio a la de servidor
<Admin__> hols james
<jamesjedimaster> Admin__: la version servidor no tiene entorno grafico por default, asi que creo que se te facilitara la de escritorio
<dabor> rommel_: se puede pero al cerrar el livecd lo vas a perder
<rommel_> gracias me pasas el comando si podes
<dabor> rommel_: que comando?
<rommel_> para instalar amsn pues esta relenta esa maquina
<dabor> rommel_: se instala igual que cualquier otro paquete
<rommel_> ok gracias
<ivancp> estoy de vuelta
<rommel_> q opinan con esa pagina donde se puede descargar un scrip par aponer una imagen de la tierra on line al escritorio tomara mucha memoria de la pc?
<rommel_> instalar eso?
<ivancp> rommel_: tienes el enlace?
<rommel_> ahora lo bbusco esperame porfa
<rommel_> perdon una consulta por q no puedo tener audio en mi ordenador?
<rommel_> hasta ayer tennis audio le ponnis unos parlantes para tener mas volumen y ahora q los desconecte no escucho nada
<rommel_> no logro escuchar nada con los parlantes de la notebook
<rommel_> ivancp: http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/6915791/Wallpaper-dinamico_-Imagen-satelite-de-la-Tierra.html
<rommel_> este es un link q opinas de tener eso en el escritorio realmente es online?
<rommel_> o solo es verso
<rommel_> conecto los parlantes y hay audio pero sin ellos no logro tener audio en la notebook como poder soluicionarlo
<Braiam> rommel_: creo que ese link lo vimos ayer y ya lo borraron, trata con el ultimo que te busque, descargalo y sigue los pasos del otro post
<Braiam> que en esencia son los mismos lo unico que uno en ingles y el otro en español
<rommel_> Braiam: se me complico
<rommel_> q opinas seria deveras  on line las imagenes
<rommel_> conoce alguien alguna pagina para poder tomar fotos on line del mundo
<Braiam> yo lo tuve hace un tiempo
<rommel_> o ver por satelite algun lugar publico no nada q este restringido?
<rommel_> y como te fue?
<Braiam> rommel_: estaba bien
<rommel_> Braiam: por q crees q en mi notebook no tengo audio en los parlantes q trae la not
<Braiam> rommel_: ya revisaste el control de volumen?
<rommel_> hasta hace poco cuando le sacaba los parlantes q le ponia salia el audio en los parlantes de la pc
<rommel_> si mas vale
<rommel_> es mas conecto los parlantes y sale audio
<rommel_> pero como estoi en una mesa reducida los e sacado y no tengo audio en la pc
<Braiam> rommel_: ya revisaste el control de volumen?
<rommel_> si
<Braiam> rommel_: buscaste que la salida sean los altavoces integrados?
<ivancp> rommel_: estaba fuera... dejame verlo
<rommel_> ok
<rommel_> como llego ahi?
<Braiam> rommel_: sobre el fondo de escritorio te hice una linea que te hara todos los pasos hasta el quarto
<ivancp> rommel_: no creo que ocupe mucha memoria.. pero si un poco de procesamiento
<rommel_> Braiam: disculpame no la lei
<rommel_> q opinas de esapagina sigo los pasos pr terminl?
<Braiam> rommel_: busca la pestaña salida
<Braiam> salidas*
<Braiam> rommel_: el link, debes ejecutarlo en un terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/593399/
<Braiam> yo condense los pasos que ofrecen en la pagina de manera que se realicen en la terminal, aunque olvide poner sudo antes de chmod
<rommel_> ahora q lo elimino entonces
<Braiam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/593400/
<Braiam> ahi esta corregido
<Braiam> rommel_: debes correrlo en un terminal y no deberia de tardar mas de un minuto dependiendo de la velocidad de tu coneccion
<rommel_> rommel@rommel-laptop:~$ mkdir scrip && cd scrip && wget http://ubuntued.info/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/changer.sh && chmod +x changer.sh
<rommel_> --2011-04-13 00:04:25--  http://ubuntued.info/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/changer.sh
<rommel_> Resolviendo ubuntued.info... 77.91.205.166
<rommel_> Conectando a ubuntued.info|77.91.205.166|:80... conectado.
<rommel_> Petición HTTP enviada, esperando respuesta... 200 OK
<rommel_> Longitud: 400 [application/x-sh]
<rommel_> Guardando en: «changer.sh»
<rommel_> 100%[======================================>] 400         --.-K/s   en 0s
<rommel_> 2011-04-13 00:04:29 (974 KB/s) - «changer.sh» guardado [400/400]
<rommel_> rommel@rommel-laptop:~/scrip$ clear
<rommel_> rommel@rommel-laptop:~/scrip$ mkdir scrip && cd scrip && wget http://ubuntued.info/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/changer.sh && sudo chmod +x changer.sh
<rommel_> --2011-04-13 00:05:42--  http://ubuntued.info/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/changer.sh
<rommel_> Resolviendo ubuntued.info... 77.91.205.166
<rommel_> Conectando a ubuntued.info|77.91.205.166|:80... conectado.
<rommel_> Petición HTTP enviada, esperando respuesta... 200 OK
<rommel_> Longitud: 400 [application/x-sh]
<Braiam> !paste | rommel_
<kubot> rommel_: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<rommel_> Guardando en: «changer.sh»
<rommel_> 100%[======================================>] 400         --.-K/s   en 0s
<rommel_> 2011-04-13 00:05:44 (13,0 MB/s) - «changer.sh» guardado [400/400]
<rommel_> [sudo] password for rommel:
<rommel_> rommel@rommel-laptop:~/scrip/scrip$
<rommel_> disculppen porfavor
<rommel_> por error tecle mal esti sin maus
<rommel_> disculpen
<rommel_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/593401/
<rommel_> kubot: disculpame porfavor
<kubot> rommel_: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<rommel_> ok uns vez mas disculpame
<NipSarm> holas :D
<rommel_> Braiam: sera solo eso
<rommel_> o hayq hacer algo mas?
<Braiam> rommel_: ahora sigue los pasos descritos en el link despues de descargar el archivo, y establecer los permisos que ya la linea que ejecutaste lo hizo
<rommel_> ok
<rommel_> aver
<rommel_> solo ejecuto o hay q poner los coamdos anteriores
<Braiam> rommel_: ya la linea realizo los pasos hasta el 4, lo que debes de hacer son los que involucran el uso del menu
<rommel_> Braiam: e echo esto y despues lo q dise para ejecutar y no me encuentra la orden
<rommel_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/593403/
<Braiam> rommel_: fuiste a Sistema > Administración > Aplicaciones al inicio?
<VADER> adios salaa
<rommel_> si no esta es q no me deja ejecutarlo
<rommel_> con el comando q esta ahi
<epenor> buenas, alguien me puede decir como ajusto el tamaño de las fuentes del java en ubuntu?
<Braiam> rommel_: el script no necesita eso
<rommel_> gtk-sunlight
<rommel_> con esto no me deja ejecutar
<Braiam> rommel_: el script no necesita eso
<rommel_> segui los pasos q dise para ubuntu
<rommel_> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/6915791/Wallpaper-dinamico_-Imagen-satelite-de-la-Tierra.html
<rommel_> de este ling
<rommel_> como borraria todo i empesaria denuebo?
<rommel_> por q al parecer ise macana
<Braiam> rommel_: no es necesario solo ve a Sistema > Administración > Aplicaciones al inicio?
<rommel_> no hay tal ruta
<rommel_> esta en preferencias ya estoi ahi
<rommel_> ahora?
<Braiam> rommel_: añadir
<rommel_> aha
<Braiam> rommel_: busca el archivo /home/tu-nombre-de-usuario/script/changer.sh
<rommel_> espera
<Braiam> rommel_: escribelo en comando
<rommel_> como lo hago
<rommel_> q escribo?
<Braiam> rommel_: siento si en algo difiere lo que te digo es que uso la version en ingles
<rommel_> en la terminal q esta abierta?
<Braiam> /home/tu-nombre-de-usuario/script/changer.sh
<rommel_> entiendo
<rommel_> me sale q no hay tal fichero
<rommel_> yo no cree ahun la carpeta
<Braiam> seguro trata ./home/tu-nombre-de-usuario/script/changer.sh
<rommel_> recuerdo q lei ayer q habia q crearla
<Braiam> con el punto al inicio
<rommel_> en la terminal?
<Braiam> si
<rommel_> desde el punto?
<rommel_> en una terminal nueba?
<ElWuilMeR> rommel_, que guia estas siguiendo.??
<Braiam> no puede ser la misma
<Braiam> no, puede ser la misma
<rommel_> trato de instalar esto http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/6915791/Wallpaper-dinamico_-Imagen-satelite-de-la-Tierra.html
<Braiam> ElWuilMeR: actualmente esta sigiendo mis indicaciones
<rommel_> Braiam: cabio desd q dise nombre de usuario o despues del guion?
<ElWuilMeR> Braiam, ah vale, lo siento, continua ;)
<rommel_> despues de nombre
<Braiam> ./script/changer.sh seria mas apropiado
<rommel_> q solo pongo eso ahora?
<rommel_> ./home/mi nombre/scrip/changer.sh
<Braiam> es mas corto pero es lo mismo
<Braiam> rommel_: exacto
<rommel_> ok aver
<rommel_> me sale esto fichero no encontrado
<rommel_> no sera por q no e creado la carpeta en home
<Braiam> en pastebin pega la salida de ls
<rommel_> q
<rommel_> q es ese comando
<rommel_> pongo en la terminal
<Braiam> rommel_: si
<Braiam> rommel_: pega el link de paste bin, por favor
<rommel_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/593407/
<Braiam> rommel_: ejecuta << cd >> y vuelve a ejecutar la linea que te di antes
<Braiam> rommel_: ahora haz ./changer.sh
<rommel_> ok
<Braiam> rommel_: haz clic derecho en un area vacia del escritorio, y cambia el fondo de pantalla
<rommel_> kubot eso es lo q e estado haciendo
<Braiam> rommel_: no soy kubot
<rommel_> perdon Braiam
<rommel_> pense q kubot me repetia lo de pastebit
<rommel_> me sale Braiam fichero no encontado
<rommel_> perdon q no existe el fichero en el directorio
<Braiam> borra el directorio scrip
<Braiam> rommel_: usa esta linea ahora
<Braiam> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/593410/
<rommel_> pongo todo de una sola vez?
<rommel_> como borro el scrip
<Braiam> si
<rommel_> ok
<Braiam> usa nautilus
<rommel_> orden no encontrada
<rommel_> q le pongo en nautilus
<Braiam> creo que va en contra de las politicas pero el comando seria cd && rm -r scrip
<rommel_> Braiam: si borramos todo y lo hacemos denuebo por q creo q alhacer esos comando inteferi con lo q me havias pasado
<rommel_> no se puede abrir
<rommel_> como hacer para borrar todo?
<rommel_> y empesar denuebo?
<Braiam> "cd && rm -r scrip"
<rommel_> en la terminal o en nautilus?
<Braiam> en la terminal
<rommel_> ok
<rommel_> sin comilas?
<Braiam> exacto
<rommel_> no existe fichero en el directorio
<Braiam> corre ls y pegalo en pastebin ya que sinceramente no se en que carpeta estas
<Ivermectina> rommel_, cierra la terminal y vuelve a ejecutarla
<Braiam> o haz lo que dijo Ivermectina
<rommel_> ok
<Ivermectina> luego corre "ls" en la terminal como comentó Braiam
<rommel_> ok q pongo ahora?
<Ivermectina> ls
<Braiam> rommel_: recuerda pegarlo en pastebin
<Ivermectina> y pega el output en pastebin
<rommel_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/593417/
<Ivermectina> ok, ahora ejecuta el siguiente comando
<Braiam> "rm -r scrip"
<Ivermectina> rm -r scrip
<rommel_> ok y ahora con eso se borro del todo?
<Braiam> rommel_: si
<rommel_> ok
<rommel_> dejemoslo ahi por hoy
<rommel_> osea      q    rm - borra todo lo q uno quiere?
<rommel_> por terminal
<rommel_> rm - r
<rommel_> perdon
<rommel_> ?
<rommel_> Ivermectina: es asi   rm -r   borra todo poniendo el nombre del paquete luego?
<Ivermectina> no rommel_
<rommel_> si no iso ese comando?
<Ivermectina> rm -r sirve para borrar carpetas y su contenido
<Braiam> !man rm | rommel_
<kubot> (man <command> [--rel <release>] [--lang <language>]) -- Displays a manual page from the Ubuntu Manpage Repository.
<rommel_> ok entiendo
<Ivermectina> rm para borrar archivos individuales
<Braiam> !man rm
<kubot> rm | rm borra cada fichero dado. Por lo normal, no borra directorios. | Prueba « man rm » en una terminal o ver http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/es/man1/rm.1.html
<rommel_> esperen q lo anoto porfa
<rommel_> Braiam:  y man rm q hace?lo mismo
<rommel_> o es    !man rm |
<Braiam> man es lo que se usa para consultar el manual
<rommel_> de algo en espesifico?
<rommel_> poniendo el nombre despues?
<Braiam> exacto
<rommel_> q bueno
<rommel_> y donde te sale en la terminal?
<Braiam> exacto
<rommel_> gracias chicos
<Ivermectina> rommel_, http://www.esdebian.org/wiki/lista-comandos-gnulinux-i
<Ivermectina> en algo te va a ayudar
<Braiam> mira la respuesta de kubot " Prueba « man rm » en una terminal
<rommel_> para q
<rommel_> sale en ingles
<rommel_> no se podra poner algo pa q salga en español?
<Braiam> tienes tu sistema en ingles?
<rommel_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/593419/
<rommel_> no para nada
<rommel_> muchachos como podre resolver q no tengo audio en mi notebook
<rommel_> hasta donde recuerdo no e echo nada q altere su funcionamiento normal
<rommel_> pues cuando pongo los parlantes por usb hay audio mas no por si solo ,a notebook
<rommel_> con su spropios parlantes
<Braiam> rommel_: cuando conectaste los altavoces el sistema el apagago los integrados y cambio al los externos
<rommel_> no
<Braiam> rommel_: pero cuando los desconectaste no volvio a su configuracion abitual
<rommel_> como poder entrar en el lugar donde se ve eso del sonido?
<rommel_> asi es
<rommel_> siempre pasaba eso cuando los desconectaba volvia el audio a la pc normal
<rommel_> ahora nno se por q
<Braiam> Sistema > Preferencias > Sonido
<rommel_> q pasa si cambio la targeta de sonnido me sale una mas
<Braiam> solo tienes que cambiar la salida
<rommel_> ok
<Braiam> la tarjeta se uede quedar igual
<Braiam> puede*
<rommel_> aver q tal
<rommel_> ahora se me fue el sonidodel todo
<rommel_> ahora lo ise volver pero solo a los parlantes externos mas no a la notebook
<Braiam> podrias hacer una captura de pantalla?
<rommel_> de donde
<rommel_> Braiam: tendra algo q ver q me llego una actualisacion y no pudo actulisar todo y ahora al lado de la barra de señal de internet me sale un triangulo rojo q me pide q actualise el sistema por q algo salio mal ya lo ise y sigue estando ahi
<Braiam> rommel_: no es pobrable
<rommel_> no se por q por siempre q deconectaba los parlantes volvia el audio a la notebook normal
<rommel_> bueno si alguien sabe por favor
<rommel_> no logro hacerle llegar salida a mi notebook con los parlantes q trae en ci la portatil solo por parlantes externos por usb
<Braiam> rommel_: podrias hacer una captura de pantalla?
<Braiam> de la ventana donde aparece la opcion "Salida"
<rommel_> ok
<Braiam> rommel_: recuerda usar algun servicio de imajenes en linea y pega el link aqui
<rommel_> http://img69.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img69/8628/audiow.png
<rommel_> ya prove con las dos opciones y nada amigo por q habrá sucedido eso
<Braiam> haz lo mismo pero con la pestaña hardware
<rommel_> ok
<Braiam> y pega el link directo, el cual esta debajo
<Braiam> dice Direct Link en azul
<rommel_> q?
<Braiam> el link que pasaste era la confirmacion de la subida
<Braiam> el que debes usar es Direct Link o Link Directo
<rommel_> http://img694.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img694/2108/audiooq.png
<rommel_> no conosco eso psame el link
<rommel_> Braiam: ya probe con las dos targetas tambien
<rommel_> y nada amigo
<Braiam> me mandaste la misma imagen
<rommel_> q aver
<rommel_> es de har
<rommel_> http://img840.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img840/5310/2braiansonidohar.png
<Braiam> rommel_: http://www.flickr.com/photos/54742472@N03/5615517882
<Braiam> mira la imagen ese es el link que debes de mandar
<Braiam> rommel_: en perfil que otras opciones te dan?
<rommel_> ch pero ese link pide q iingrses con una cuenta de yahoo es solo la primera vez o siempre q bas a subir una foto
<rommel_> aver
<rommel_> ya pobre con todas
<rommel_> por las dudas te las paso
<t0ken_> oye tengo una acer aspirey en la terminal me detecta bat1 pero en el panel los gatget los streen lets no me detectan cuanto tiempo tengo de bateria
<Braiam> lo mas seguro esta configurado que solo aparezca el icono cuando esta usando la bateria
<t0ken_> mm ya lo configure muchas veces
<t0ken_>  avia visto que las acer tenian problemas con ese tipo de cosas en ubuntu pero no eh podido arreglarlo
<t0ken_> y es muy nesesario
<t0ken_> ya me a dejado con el trabajo amedias
<Braiam> t0ken_: busca Opciones de Energia y configura el icono a tu gusto
<rommel_> analog stereo imput,digital stereo duplex(IEC958),digital stereo duplex(IEC958)output+analog stereo input,analog stereo output,analog stereo duplex
<t0ken_> ya hice eso y nada
<Braiam> t0ken_: desactivalo y vuelve a activarlo
<t0ken_> yaaa
<t0ken_>  y nada
<Braiam> rommel_: analog stereo duplex deberia ser lo correcto
<Braiam> t0ken_: desconectala de la corriente
<t0ken_> yaaa
<t0ken_>  =)
<t0ken_> ya configure desconecte y todo y solo nada!
<rommel_> es en esa q me handan los parlantes externos mas no los de la notebook
<rommel_> por sierto mi ordenador tambien es una acer aspire
<rommel_> y les cuento q de una noche a la mañana me quede sin audio totalmente
<rommel_> que le tube q poner alsa para q me hande el sonido
<Braiam> t0ken_: haz clic derecho en un area vacia del panel y a continuacion haz clic en "Añadir..."
<Braiam> rommel_: t0ken_: en realidad es poco usual y por regular se deben a malas configuraciones no a un problema con el sistem
<rommel_> ok boy a probar reiniciando aver si se soluciona
<Braiam> rommel_: otra opcion
<rommel_> te juro q no ise nada solo apague la maquina y al dia siguiente se fue el sonido de una
<rommel_> si dsime
<t0ken_> Braiam pero creo es algo del sistema con la compatibilidad de acer
<Braiam> t0ken_: yo tuve una Acer A1 y nunca me dio problemas
<rommel_> Braiam: el el triangulo rojo al lado de donde  esta la señal de internet sigue ahi
<t0ken_> esta es una aspire 5745
<t0ken_> incluso dice ahorita que tengo 0% de carga
<t0ken_> jaja
<Braiam> rommel_: haz clic en el
<Braiam> rommel_: algo te quiere decir
<rommel_> donde
<Braiam> rommel_: creo que me preguntaste sobre un triangulo rojo
<rommel_> si
<Braiam> rommel_: haz clic en el
<Braiam> rommel_: algo te quiere decir
<rommel_> si cil y actualisa el sistema pero no deja de estar
<rommel_> dise q la informacion de actualisacion esta obsoleta
<rommel_> dis q por la red o q un repositorio ya no esta disponible
<rommel_> bueno no importa Braiam  espero q mañana pueda solucionar lo del audio
<rommel_> por q si no al estar tanto en la pc me ban a tirar la bronca en ksa
<Braiam> rommel_: ok
<rommel_> pues van a pensar q me mande macana
<rommel_> gracias por tu tiempo
<rommel_> q tengan buenas noches señores
<Braiam> rommel_: no hay de que
<geckoclown> ciao
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<xwan> noseasasi: buenas
<noseasasi> ;-)
<fosco_> buenas
<itali-chan> buenos dias a todos
<xwan> ola itali-chan
<alexneb> duda.. que me surje... estoy adaptando un script que me encontre por ahi... su funcion es sacar por consola los contactos de pidgin... pero me surje una duda.. el comando va perfecto, pero  como puedo hacer para que se "actualize solo" una especie de bucle.. esta escrito en python.. y habia pensado lanzarlo mediate un script pero no se que hay que hacer para que se actualiza solito y me muestre los contactos en tiempo real.. alguna idea?
<alexneb> fosco_. .. nos dias
<Tarrasquero> alexneb: no te entendi antes bien
<alexneb> Tarrasquero. ^^
<alexneb> Tarrasquero.  pilas ahora?
<fosco_> alexneb: haz un bucle de cualquier tipo
<fosco_> por ejemplo un while
<alexneb> fosco_. en un script?.. no quiero poner el codigo python en peligro...
<fosco_> hazlo como ti quieras
<fosco_> tanto python como bash pueden hacerlo
<alexneb> fosco_. ok.. gracias!
<alexneb> fosco_. ... para limpiar la pantalla a cada reinicio que comando pued usar?
<alexneb> eske yo soy mas de flush.. C
<alexneb> :)
<fosco_> en bash puedes usar clear
<alexneb> clear... ok.. gracias
<xwan> chicos alguien me podría recomendar algun buen hosting?
<Karcelona> hola
<noseasasi> Karcelona: holitass
<Karcelona> noseasasi: :)
<Karcelona> noseasasi: sabes programar?
<noseasasi> nada sólo hago cosas muy básicas scrpits y poco más...
<Karcelona> noseasasi: y como aprendiste? es que me quiero iniciar en la programacion pero me encuentro algo perdido...
<noseasasi> Karcelona: que es lo que quieres llegar a hacer?
<xwan> Karcelona: leete algo de algoritmos, y cosas básicas
<Karcelona> noseasasi: llegar a programar en algun lenguaje (para iniciarme) basico
<Karcelona> y asi empezar con algo por donde agarrarme
<Karcelona> xwan: algo estaba leyendo pero el usuario ke lo escribió usa windows... por eso dejé de leerlo :S pensé que quizas usará algun programa que solo esté disponible en windows
<xwan> Karcelona: no te preocupes, los algoritmos no tienen que ver con alguna plataforma en especifico
<xwan> a ver espera
<noseasasi> yo no estoy cualificado para decirte eso, yo lo que hice fue aprender C para saber lo más básico xq me dijeron que era uno de los lenguajes más cerrados en cuanto a forma de hace rlas cosas,
<xwan> Karcelona: puedes usar este > http://pseint.sourceforge.net/
<xwan> es sólo un interprete de pseudocódigo para que te vayas familiarizando con las cosas básicas y algoritmos simples
<noseasasi> es decir , las cosas se expresan de una sóla forma. Pero C no es lo más utilizado. Sólo por la gente que hace cosas a un nivel profesional
<Karcelona> noseasasi, xwan: gracias por responderme :)
<xwan> Karcelona: o si te quieres aventurar de una vez, aprende de una ves un lenguaje, como python o c++
<Karcelona> estuve leyendo de que python es mas sencillo
<Karcelona> pero claro... no se que programa usar para ahcer programas o no se como va esto :S
<Karcelona> XD
<noseasasi> lo que tienes que fundamentar antes de lanzarte a programar, son los conceptos (variables, bucles, ...)
<xwan> Karcelona: jamás he usado python pero tengo entendido que es bueno como primer lenguaje
<xwan> eso que dice noseasasi, algoritmos pues
<noseasasi> después ya decidiras el lenguaje. Creo que en principio estaría bien encontrar un material q te resulte sencillo al margen del lenguaje
<Karcelona> no sabeis de algun libro o algo ke me pueda ayudar?
<Karcelona> es que no se por donde coger esta informacion
<Karcelona> miren esto: http://www.taringa.net/posts/ebooks-tutoriales/4232858/Como-aprender-a-programar-y-no-morir-en-el-intento-_Parte-1.html
<Karcelona> creen ke me serviria, noseasasi / xwan?
<noseasasi> Karcelona: mira esto: http://www.foro.lospillaos.es/curso-gratuito-de-programacion-aprende-desde-0-vt7888.html
<Karcelona> woop
<noseasasi> Karcelona: Perdon era esto >>> http://www.foro.lospillaos.es/programacion-en-general-vf30.html
<xwan> Karcelona: todo lo que puedas leer, te servirá
<noseasasi> Karcelona: http://www.foro.lospillaos.es/python-vf72.html
<noseasasi> Karcelona: y si sigues con google pues mucho más. el caso es empezar...
<Karcelona> si
<Karcelona> porke de momento es de variables.... (algoritmos creo que ya voy sabiendo ke es...) me suena a chino
<Karcelona> tengo pensado hacer en un futuro el FP de desarrollo de aplicaciones informaticas
<xwan> FP?
<Karcelona> si
<xwan> qué es FP?
<Karcelona> formacion profesional
<xwan> oh vaya
<xwan> en qué nivel vas?
<Karcelona> estoy haciendo la educacion secundaria para adultos
<Karcelona> la suspendí en su momento
<xwan> que bien que la haz retomado
<xwan> bueno señores me retiro
<Karcelona> en 2 o 3 meses ya la tendré y despues me tocaria hacer la prueba de acceso a FP de grado superior
<Karcelona> bueno, gracias por tu ayuda xwan
<Karcelona> y a ti tambien noseasasi
<Karcelona> yo voy a leer
<noseasasi> Karcelona: fuerza y para alante
<noseasasi> *adelante
<xwan> por cierto Karcelona, te recomiendo pasar por #ubuntu-es-offtopic, allá se platica agusto, este es canal de soporte ;)
<Karcelona> eso haré
<xwan> ciao
<Karcelona> ya, xwan
<Karcelona> pero no me respondia nadie allí
<Karcelona> XD
<noseasasi> xwan: más razon que un santo
<Karcelona> bueno, noseasasi, un placer
<Karcelona> salud
<carnau> los documentos que quiero compartir entre varios usuarios que van en /usr/share?
<noseasasi> hasta otra!
<Karcelona> dew!
<erUSUL> !fhs | carnau
<kubot> carnau: Una explicación de como los archivos y directorios se organizan en Linux, y de como se pueden manipular, pudes encontrarla en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview (en inglés). Tambien puedes leer: « man hier »
<erUSUL> carnau: no; yo crearia una carpeta en home para eso
<carnau> erUSUL, perfecto gracias, es lo que andaba buscando.
<carnau> erUSUL, si, también lo había pensado
<Ahimsa> Alguien tiene Mozilla Firefox y Spotify nativo en GNU/Linux?
<Ahimsa> No me van los enlaces
<nunix> hola
<hashashin> nas
<nunix> tengo un problema configurando un proxy transparente con squid en una red
<nunix> las pcs cliente se conectan a una página sólo si pongo la ip directa
<nunix> no resuelven las dns
<hashashin> mira que en el server este bien el /etc/resolv.conf
<hashashin> en la misma maquina ande esta squid me refiero
<nunix> el resolv.conf está bien. El servidor se puede conectar a cualquier dirección
<nunix> ah, olvidé decir, si una pc cliente se configura "a mano" el proxy, puede entrar a cualquier página
<hashashin> prueba poniendo dns_nameservers x.x.x.x
<hashashin> en squid.conf
<hashashin> lo suyo seria que le pusieras a squid su server dns pa el sólo, con pdnsd o asi, pq se hincha a hacer peticiones dns el jodio
<hashashin> yo le tengo puesto pdnsd en local solo pa el XD
<nunix> hashashin: qué dns le pongo?
<nunix> tengo a dns_nameservers con 8.8.8.8
<nunix> (el de google, creo)
<hashashin> si es el de google
<hashashin> que reglas le has puesto a iptables para hacerlo transparente? igual el problema viene por ahi mira los logs del firewall a ver si ves algo raro
<nunix> hola
<nunix> volví
<nunix> ¿dónde veo los logs de iptables?
<hashashin> nunix, empieza por /var/log/messages
<jose___> hola
<jose___> buenas... alguien podria ayudarme
<jose___> tengo instalado ubuntu 11.04 en un hd y en otros dos xp y 7
<jose___> tengo el cd de ubuntu 10.10 al q quiero volver... pero no me lo lee automaticamente... como podria instalarlo
<jose___> como desinstalo ubuntu 11.04 y volver a 10.10
<XuMuK> hola
<nunix> hola
<XuMuK> ahora estas desde ubuntu 11.04?
<nunix> ahora necesito limitar el ancho de banda usando tc o iptables
<nunix> cómo puedo hacerlo?
<jose___> si XuMuK
<jose___> quiero borrarlo por completo y volver a 10.10
<jose___> no encuentro la forma de hacerlo por el google y la unica pag q parece q me diria algo no va
<jose___> por q la opcion de meter un cd de windows... formatear el disco duro donde tengo el ubuntu y volver a instalarlo... como lo ves??
<jose___> todo eso sin tocar los otros discos duros donde tengo el xp y 7
<dannyLopez68> buenas quiero ver esta pagina pero algunas cosas solo salen cuadros, que tipo de letra no he instalado http://facebook-iconosgestuales-simbolos.blogspot.com/2009/04/simbolos-especiales.html
<ivancp> dannyLopez68: yo lo veo normal
<ivancp> dannyLopez68: estoy usando firefox 4
<dannyLopez68> ivancp: a mi me salen cuadros desde docoración
<ivancp> dannyLopez68: estoy con codificacion utf8
<ivancp> dannyLopez68: es probable que sea ese el problema
<ivancp> dannyLopez68: solo unas cuantas fuentes no se llegan a vert
<ivancp> dannyLopez68: los Símbolos orientales
<dannyLopez68> en cualquiera que vea, antes no me salian eran los kanjis instale ttf-vlgothic para verlos
<dannyLopez68> entonces depronto sea algun paquete que no tenga
<ivancp> dannyLopez68: no creo que sea ese el problema por que he inspeccionado el elemento y dice: font-family: arial;
<ivancp> dannyLopez68: entonces quiere decir que es probable que solo pueda verse en Windows
<dannyLopez68> y tu dices que ves todo
<ivancp> dannyLopez68: y por que te molestas?
<dannyLopez68> no solo pregunto jeje
<dannyLopez68> para nada estoy molessto, solo te pregunto si tu los ves xD
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<noseasasi> ¿alguien tiene experiencia en ubuntu en un mac?
<noseasasi> tengo problemas con el modem
<noseasasi> no pasa nada, gracias gente.
<TrueNhero1> como busco un archivo desde el terminal en carpeta y subcarpetas??
<fosco_> find ruta -iname nombre
<takeshi> tambien puedes probar locate, pero primero debes actualizar la db, con "updatedb"
<takeshi> luego: locate <nombre>
<takeshi> pero esto te busca en todo el fs
<metxas> saludos
<metxas> existe algun controlador de esata que acepte varios discos para u10.10?
<m4v> metxas: no entiendo tu pregunta.
<metxas> he comprado una caja dual bay sata con conexiones esata y usb, por usb me pilla los dos discos pero por esata solo me reconoce uno, hay alguna forma de que ubuntu pille los dos por esata (en usb si funciona)
<dannyLopez68> buenas como puedo ver el uso de cpu o ram desde la terminal?
<fosco_> dannyLopez68, escribe top
<dannyLopez68> ya
<dannyLopez68> estos datos son? Cpu(s): 11.0%us,  1.0%sy,  0.0%ni, 86.6%id,  1.0%wa,  0.3%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<jamesjedimaster> con uptime
<simon__> estoy intentando crear un live usb y no he podido, siempre me salta "boot error"
<simon__> me baje una .iso de natty use el programa que trae ubuntu, tambien probé con unetbootin(incluso me baje otra iso con unetbootin) pero el resultado siempre es el mismo, "boot error"¿alguien conoce las posibles casusas de este error?
<dannyLopez68> como modifico los permisos de una carpeta desde terminal (es que ando sin X) xD
<jamesjedimaster> con chmod
<metxas> el unebootin ejecutalo en modo administrador o usa el lili linux live usb creator
<simon__> pero el lili no es de windows¿?
<dannyLopez68> o mas bien, todo lo que hay dentro del urs es solo propiedad de root?
<fosco_> dannyLopez68, sí, y así debe ser
<metxas> si
<metxas> sorry, crei que probabas desde win
<simon__> yo no tengo windows instalado .-.
<simon__> xD
<simon__> unetbootin con admin me da error
<dannyLopez68> fosco_: entonces no puedo modificar un archibo que se encuentra en /usr/share/awesome si no es como su?
<metxas> entonces despues de instalar la iso tendras que darle permisos de arranque al usb con el gedit
<metxas> lba y boot
<fosco_> dannyLopez68, exacto, pero recuerda, no uses "su", en ubuntu se usa "sudo"
<dannyLopez68> oki
<dannyLopez68> ;)
<simon__> ya lo pude correr root
<dannyLopez68> por que no uso su?
<fosco_> el comando su implica que la cuenta de root está activada y con contraseña
<fosco_> cosa q en ubuntu no pasa
<dannyLopez68> si yo la active, no recuerdo quien me dijo como hacerlo
<fosco_> mal hecho
<dannyLopez68> ups
<jamesjedimaster> pero igual se puede entrar a la cuenta de root con: sudo su -
<guampa> o mas facil: sudo -s
<fosco_> dannyLopez68, ubuntu usa sudo precisamente para evitar los riesgos que conlleva usar la cuenta de root
<simon__> metxas, no me reconoce la unidad, en el unetbootin al darle click a unidad hace menos que nada, como si no hubiese ninguno
<simon__> (resuelto reiniciando el programa)
<p3r3g0y0> buenas tardes a todos
<metxas> alguien sabe que hay que hacer para que ubuntu reconozca dos satas en un esata?
<p3r3g0y0> cual es el comando chkconfig equivalente en ubuntu?
<luckatoni> Buenas
<luckatoni> Quiero hacer una tuberia con el comando who, para poner un cut, y me muestre los usuarios conectados en una columna, alguien me ayuda? por que no me funciona
<fosco_> p3r3g0y0, pues depende, que hace ese comando?
<fosco_> luckatoni, who | cut -c posicion_inicial-posicion_final
<p3r3g0y0> no quiero que apache arranque automaticamente al encender la maquina
<luckatoni> fosco, por que ni funciona con cut -f 1? no lleva tabulaciones el comando who?
<fosco_> pues no se como estará formateado
<simon__> bueno reinicio, les aviso como me fue
<luckatoni> fosco_: pues muchas gracias, aun que no se por que no me fuciona con who | cut -f 1
<jamesjedimaster> who | cut -f1 -d" "
<luckatoni> james:si, gracias , perfecto
<jamesjedimaster> de nada luckatoni
<martin-i> Buenas
<martin-i> alguien sabe si esta placa es compatible ?
<martin-i> Hd4350 Xfx
<rommel> Hola a todos
<rommel> alguien sabria como instalar esto Real Time Earth View Wallpape
<rommel> desde esta pagina http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/131663
<rommel> esta en la parte ultima del pos
<rommel> ayer lo intente y termine borrandolo todo pues no logre hacerlo
<luismi77> wenas
<martin-i> wenas
<simon__> denuevo boot error :((me tarde debido a que se fue la itnernet)
<martin-i> uff
<martin-i> nadie sabe si esta placa es compatible? Hd4350 Xfx
<rommel> algueien sabe como poder llegar a una carpeta desd la terminal
<cousteau> cd
<cousteau> !cd
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'cd'.
<Vero2> jaja
<fosco_> cd carpeta
<rommel> trato de seguir ste tuto http://social.tuquito.org.ar/forum/topics/2070413:Topic:14438?commentId=2070413%3AComment%3A14781
<rommel> gracias fosco
<martin-i> fosco...
<rommel> fosco espacio espues de cd ?
<martin-i> sep
<cousteau> cd carpeta   para entrar en la carpeta,   cd ..   para ir a la carpeta superior,   cd ~   para ir a tu "home" (o `cd` a secas),   cd /   para ir al direcrorio raíz, y puedes poner la ruta completa como   cd ~/Escritorio, cd /usr/local/bin, cd ../tal/cual
<simon__> pendrive fat 32, programas usados: usb creator(el de ubuntu) unetbootin, iso: alternate de natty(amd 64), pendrive de 2gb fat 32. resultado= "boot error"
<rommel> la e creado en home
 * cousteau no entiende que la gente haga `sudo chmod` en vez de `chmod` a secas
<rommel> cd mas nombre de carpeta me sale orden no encontrada
<cousteau> rommel, porque no estás poniendo espacio después de cd
<rommel> ok
<fosco_> si la carpeta se llama pepe el comando es cd pepe
<rommel> gracias
<rommel> una consultacomo hacer el paso 3 para hacer el escrip ejecutable?pongo asi en la terminal?
<Sapote> hola gente
<rommel> ~/earthwallpaper
<rommel> y despues esto
<rommel> chmod +x changer.sh
<rommel> o todo seguido?
<fosco_> <rommel> ~/earthwallpaper <- aqui no hay ningun comando
<fosco_> eso es solo una ruta sin más
<rommel> si laduda es como escribirlo si todo junto?
<fosco_> una orden en cada linea
<rommel> en el paso 3 de este link http://social.tuquito.org.ar/forum/topics/2070413:Topic:14438?commentId=2070413%3AComment%3A14781
<rommel> ok
<rommel> aver como me sale
<rommel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/593644/
<rommel> no salio fosco
<cousteau> a ver... ¿qué hay en la carpeta ~/EarthWallpaper? Ejecuta   ls   (ele ese) para saberlo
<rommel> ahora vuelvo please
<nestor> fosco_ !!!!!!!!!!
<nestor> fosco__ !!!!!!!!!!!
<fosco_> hola nestor
<simon__> voy a probar le pendrive en otra maquina, pero configurando la ios me veo con estas opciones
<simon__> cdrom, hard disk, floppy y lan¿lan es el de los medios extraibles?
<fosco_> lan es red
<simon__> y cuale s el de los pendrive D:¿?
<metxas> suele ser un menu en el arranque, no en la bios
<metxas> bootmenu o algo asi
<metxas> en los asus es esc en los acer f9 creo.....
<simon__> en el mio solo tengo en enter
<simon__> y dodne estoy es para seleccionar con que medio debe iniciar primero
<fosco_> en mi caso pongo q arranque desde HDD
<rommel> ya volvi era el servis del aires
<rommel> perdon
<fosco_> luego en otro puento de la bios puedo elegir el orden de los HDD y pongo primero el usb
<rommel> bueno chicos les estaba contando q ahun no puedo hacer ejecutable el espric
<simon__> yo solo tengo lan cdro floppy y hard disk
<rommel> del paso 3
<simon__> necesito iniciar desde un usb
<nestor> Hola fosco_ disculpa que te moleste de nuevo, pero compiz no me guarda la configuracion cada vez que reinicio se me borra todo como lo he dejado, ademas tengo que ejecutar compiz --replace & para que se active sino no hacepta los cambios
<fosco_> nestor, activalo desde la ventana de efectos
<rommel> de este link http://social.tuquito.org.ar/forum/topics/2070413:Topic:14438?commentId=2070413%3AComment%3A14781
<fosco_> simon__, mira lo que te dije
<nestor> extra fosco_ ?
<simon__> pero un pendrive no es lo mismo que un hdd
<fosco_> nestor, personalizado
<simon__> hdd es hard disk drive
<metxas> si
<fosco_> simon__, lo se, pero en mi caso se hace así, prueba a ver si es tu caso
<rommel> me faltara halgo o estara algo mal'
<rommel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/593648/
<simon__> probaré
<metxas> simon__, en el dell es presionando f12 en el arranque, el otro depende de la placa base
<fosco_> rommel, te lo dije antes, pero no me hiciste caso
<fosco_> <fosco_> <rommel> ~/earthwallpaper <- aqui no hay ningun comando
<rommel> perdon desime q paso
<metxas> y sino como te dijo fosco
<cousteau> rommel, ejecuta   ls
<cousteau> (ele ese)
<rommel> y como hago entonces en el paso 3
<fosco_> cd ~/earthwallpaper
<rommel> si hay estoi
<simon__> funcionó :D, cracias fosco
<cousteau> primero, no entiendo si es EarthWallpaper o earthwallpaper
<rommel> me pide q haga ejecutable el escrip
<fosco_> simon__, de nada
<simon__> ahora,¿porque no funciona en la mia D:?
<simon__> en la mia me da boot error u.u
<rommel> cousteau: tenes rason en el pas dos esta con E y en el 3 con e
<rommel> entonces intento poner la carpeta con minuscula?q opinas
<cousteau> ejecuta ls
<fosco_> rommel, da igual mayuscula o minuscula
<fosco_> lo importante es q entres a la carpeta
<rommel> ok
<rommel> si estoi en ella
<rommel> pero nompuedo hacerlo ejecutable
<fosco_> pues haz ls a ver si aparece el archivo q quieres modificar
<rommel> si ahi estoi
<fosco_> segun lo q pegaste ese archivo no está ahi
<cousteau> no "da igual". Da igual cómo la llames, pero no cómo intentes entrar en ella una vez la hayas llamado con mayús o minús
<rommel> ahora
<rommel> ok
<rommel> y como seria el paso 3
<rommel> entonces
<cousteau> ejecuta ls
<fosco_> no se cual es el paso 3, no voy a leer la guia por ti
<fosco_> si tienes algun problema simplemente dinos el comando q usas y el error que da
<rommel> ok
<rommel> ~/earthwallpaper
<rommel> chmod +x changer.sh
<fosco_> <rommel> ~/earthwallpaper <- te repito que esto no es ningun comando, esa linea no hace nada
<rommel> esto me pide q haga para hacer ejecutable el scrip lo hago y sale orden no encontrada
<cousteau> ls
<rommel> entonces solo pongo la segunda linea
<cousteau> ls ls ls ls ls ls ls ls ls ls ls ls ls
<rommel> si
<rommel> ya estoi ahhi
<cousteau> pon ls y dale a enter
<cousteau> y pegas en pastebin lo que sale
<rommel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/593651/
<cousteau> (si no sale nada es que la carpeta está vacía
<cousteau> bien, esa está vacía
<cousteau> haz   cd ~/EarthWallpaper
<cousteau> y luego   ls   otra vez para ver qué hay en EarthWallpaper pero con mayúscula
<rommel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/593653/
<cousteau> conclusión: no te has descargado el programa
<rommel> no me digas si lo tengo en descargas si eso es lo primero q ise
<fosco_> al menos no lo tienes ahi
<rommel> y no esta en desdcargas
<cousteau> rommel, y si lo tienes en descargas ya me explicarás qué haces en EarthWallpaper
<rommel> sory me olvide guardar el scrip ahi
<rommel> perdon ahora lo hago
<rommel> se me paso con la llamada q me isieron
<rommel> ahora lo hago
<fosco_> impresionante :)
<cousteau> guárdalo donde sea, y luego donde dice "Ve a Sistema > Preferencias > Aplicaciones al inicio" ... "y en el campo de comandos escribimos", pones:
<rommel> ok ya esta en home
<cousteau> bash /home/rommel/Descargas/changer.sh
<cousteau> es decir, "bash" seguido de un espacio y la ruta completa del archivo
<rommel> aver como
<rommel> en la terminal?
<rommel> ahora intento si no como dis el pos q opinas
<cousteau> puedes guardarlo donde quieras y con el nombre que quieras... simplemente pon "bash" y esa ruta en Aplicaciones al inicio
<rommel> donde exactamente?
<rommel> en nombre?
<fosco_> en comando
<cousteau> Sistema > Preferencias > Aplicaciones al inicio > Añadir > Nombre: "Earth Wallpaper", Descripción: "Cambia el fondo de escritorio periódicamente por un mapamundi", Comando: "bash /home/rommel/Descargas/changer.sh"
<fosco_> nombre puedes poner lo q quieras
<marcos> Como configuro el calendario de hotmail en evolution ? alguien sabe ?
<rommel> bash /home/rommel/Descargas/changer.sh
<rommel> pongo asi en comandos o solo bash?
<fosco_> todo
<rommel> ok
<rommel> pero ya lo guarde en home
<rommel> aun q tambien esta en descargas
<cousteau> la verdad es que el que hizo el script le gustaba complicar las cosas...
<rommel> entiendo
<cousteau> rommel, pues mejor pon el de home, así en Descargas tienes sólo "cosas que se pueden borrar"
<rommel> entonces no importa q ya lo aya guardado en home
<rommel> asi es
<rommel> entonces seri ?
<fzeta> Nas tardes mi gente;-)
<rommel> bash /home//rommel/EarthWallpaper/changer.sh
<rommel> seria asi?
<fosco_> home//romel no
<fosco_> home/romel
<rommel> ok
<rommel> y despues de eso?
<rommel> solo enter o cierro
<rommel> a añadir?
<rommel> no me sale en la ruta donde deve estar
<rommel> sera q fallo algo?
<rommel> para hacer ejecutable el scrip?
<fosco_> ufff rommel, no puede ser q esto cueste tanto
<simon__> tengo una duda, hice un live usb, pero no funciona en mi computadora(boot error) en cambio, en otra computadora donde la probe, si que funciona
<rommel> pero mano lo ise tal cual y no esta en la ruta q deveria estar
<fosco_> evidentemente no lo hiciste bien
<cousteau> qué fastidio que con los fondos animados en XML sólo se puedan poner archivos del disco y no de internet...
<cousteau> rommel, ejecuta esto en línea de comandos a ver si funciona:   bash /home/rommel/EarthWallpaper/changer.sh
<fosco_> cousteau, wget convierte magicamente las direcciones de internet en archivos locales ;)
<cousteau> fosco_, sí, pero no vale para hacer archivos XML que se actualicen automáticamente
<fosco_> lastima
 * cousteau se pregunta si ln -s admite URLs
<rommel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/593666/
<jamesjedimaster> cousteau: no, deberian estar montados por nfs para hacer algo asi :)
<cousteau> hmm...
<guampa> tendria que haber un httpfs :)
<cousteau> .oO{ *x*x }   (bocadillo de "pensar" con engranajes dentro)
<cousteau> guampa, ftp?
<guampa> ah, lo hay :) https://encrypted.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBMQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fhttpfs.sourceforge.net%2F&ei=h9-lTYv1FZGH0QGE94X0CA&usg=AFQjCNFSJOLaHqjitsg5ioovWSZ3BuXOjA&sig2=CtOJc7q-vKmgWF8Yxw7esg
<guampa> ups, sorry
<guampa> httpfs.sourceforge.net
<cousteau> rommel, pues parece que esté funcionando, no?
<rommel> asi es segui el tuto del paso 6 y tube q abrir la carpeta .genome2 y al rato salio como una foto
<guampa> cousteau: si hay un filesystem para ftp fuse basado en fuse tambien
<rommel> ahora cambie el escritorio por esa foto
<cousteau> rommel, ahora supongo que tendrás que poner la imagen como fondo, y se irá actualizando
<rommel> asi q espero q sea verdad q cambia al rato con iimagenes reales
<rommel> si ya lo ise amigo
<fosco_> yo he usado ese wallpaper y no hay q hacerlo a mano
<cousteau> ahora se supone que todo eso es automático y que cada vez que enciendas se cambiará
<rommel> una pregunta si no es verdad lo q ofrece este escrip como borrarlo todo? asi
<rommel> no me utilisa dependencias en mi ordenador
<cousteau> rommel, 1) borras el script, 2) vas a Aplicaciones al inicio y borras la entrada
<rommel> para q no quede rastro de esto?
<rommel> gracias amigo
<rommel> les puedo hacer otra consulta genios?
<cousteau> (y si quieres, cuando el script ya no esté corriendo, 3) vas a ~/.gnome2 y borras los dos world-nosequé.jpg que habrá)
<rommel> ok
<rommel> una consulta sera posible poder cambiar virtualmente el uso de una tecla del teclado por otra q sea de menos utilidad?
<rommel> pasa q le a caido agua a una notebook de mi primo y hantes de abrirla y demas estoi averiguando q se puede hacer
<rommel> un par de lettras no le handan
<guampa> !xmodmap
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'xmodmap'.
<itali-chan> hace tiempo alguien de aquí me ayudo a solucionar un problema con vp8, pero ya no me acuerdp quien era..
<itali-chan> Dx
<guampa> rommel: ese programa te remapea teclas en X
<rommel> no me digas
<guampa> si te digo
<rommel> ya me imaginaba q en linux se puede hacer magia
<itali-chan> xd
<rommel> q buena noticia amigo
<guampa> jajajajaa
<cousteau> sí, con xmodmap
<cousteau> itali-chan, winff
<rommel> lo hiiciste alguna vez?contame y sirve solo para linux o tambien para windows?
<itali-chan> si
<rommel> la otra pc esta con seven
<cousteau> rommel, es un programa para el entorno X Window de Linux, no sé si habrá algo parecido en Windows
<guampa> es un programa del server X, no creo que venga con windows
<rommel> con un live cd lo podre hacer?
<itali-chan> me acuerdo que habia un chico de aqui que se ponia qp pero vete a sabe rahora donde esta
<itali-chan> Dx
<guampa> si, pero te va a durar mientras uses X
<guampa> te remapea mientras usas X, el teclado en si no hace nada, ni con linux ni con windows
<rommel> a osea mientras se use linux solo asi mas no con windows?
<guampa> nada mas manda un codigo unico x tecla
<guampa> despues el que reciba el codigo hace lo que quiere con el
<guampa> rommel: estas leyendo?
<guampa> xmodmap es de X window
<guampa> no se en windows
<rommel> pero entonces solo sireve este programa para linux?
<guampa> chau
<rommel> eh no te eniges amigo
<rommel> dsiculpa mi incomprecion
<guampa> bueh entonces no vuelvas a preguntar lo que ya te aclare tres veces seguidas
<guampa> un renglon abajo del otro
<rommel> disculpame porfavor
<guampa> NO anda xmodmap en windows, si hay una solucion en windows yo no la conozco, debe haber
<rommel>  entiendo,
<rommel> osea tendria q instalarle linux a esa maquina
<cousteau> ...acabo de hacer   xmodmap -e 'keysym Caps_Lock = R'   ...claramente no ha sido una de mis mejores ideas de hoy
<rommel> y contame es fasil o complicado
<rommel> es por terminal o graficamente?
<cousteau> (si bien lo contrARio habrÍA SIDO PEOR con diferENCIA)
<jamesjedimaster> jajaja
<guampa> rommel: en windows podes encontrar googleando "remap keyboard in windows"
<rommel> gracias boy a buscar
<cousteau> (ahora no lo sé deshacer... pestes, menos mal que no uso el Bloq Mayús para nada
<rommel> si no encuentro algo contame es muy difisilhacer eso' en linux
<cousteau> no, yo lo he hecho... pero no sé cómo deshacerlo
<cousteau> supongo que se podría hacer igual que lo del mapamundi, añadiendo una entrada en Aplicaciones al inicio
<cousteau> que diga   xmodmap -e '...'   (donde '...' es lo que no estoy seguro de lo que debe poner)
<guampa> cousteau: podes encontrar como referirte a cualquier tecla en el manual de xmodmap
<cousteau> guampa, estoy mirando el manual y sólo veo cómo hacer que una tecla genere otra tecla adicional, pero no que deje de hacerlo
<guampa> (y con xev lees el scancode de las teclas mientras las presionas)
<martin-i> hola
<martin-i> alguien sabe si esta placa es compatible con linux
<martin-i> Hd4350 Xfx
<m4v> martin-i: ati? pci-e
<martin-i> se
<guampa> si anda
<guampa> yo la tengo ahora andando
<m4v> no creo que haya problemas, el driver libre lo tiene que poder levantar, el privativo te va a mejorar el 3d.
<guampa> bah una 4250
<m4v> (a costa de mayor lentitud en 2d)
<martin-i> uhh
<martin-i> bueno gracias
<martin-i> me viene como anillo al dedo
<martin-i> bueno
<martin-i> chau
<cousteau> ...vale, con "keycode" se reestablece... y "keysym" sólo _añade_, no _reemplaza_
<guampa> buen dato
<cousteau> bueno, no sé si lo he entendido
 * cousteau vuelve a bloquear por hardware la tecla Bloq Mayús
<rommel> hay q descargar xmodmap-pke de algun lado ?
<rommel> estaba leyendo un tuto y dis q hay q poner esto para ver los codigos
<rommel> pero no sale nada sera q hay q descargarlo primero?
<yarinse> hola, me he instalado ubuntu 11.04 pero por alguna razon no me va aptoncd... alguien sabe algo?
<mimecar> yarinse: no hay soporte de ubuntu 11.04
<mimecar> tendrás que preguntar en el canal inglés #ubuntu+1
<yarinse> he intentado mediante synaptic tirar con un scrip que habia hecho de la ubuntu 9.04 que tenia, pero no va....
<yarinse> mimecar, sera mejor instalar el 10.1?
<mimecar> si quieres soporte si
<mimecar> o te esperas a final de mes que se publique la 11.04
<yarinse> jo, que creo que hasta me baje un ubuntu 11.04 falso... bueno taba en ubuntu....
<mimecar> no es falso si es de la web de ubuntu
<mimecar> será una versión de desarrollo
<yarinse> ya...
<rommel> cousteau como te fue con xmodpap
<rommel> la verdad q se me hace un poco bastante difisil pero no imposible,desime habra q bajar rimero el paquete?
<mimecar> para que quieres remapear el teclado?
<nestor> señores ayuda W: Error de GPG: http://sv.archive.ubuntu.com maverick Release Las siguientes firms fueron inválidas: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<nestor> que significa¿
<mimecar> que no coinciden las firmas de seguridad
<mimecar> !gpg
<kubot> Los paquetes de Ubuntu normalmente están firmados y es buena práctica tener la llave para verificar su autenticidad, utiliza el comando « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <número de la llave faltante> » para instalarla.
<nestor> Y eso es malo mimecar?
<mimecar> importa la clave gpg y se irá el error
<nestor> es que me ha salido como 4 veces y lo habia ignorado
<mimecar> si alguien ha modificado los archivos del repositorio
<mimecar> las firmas no coincidirán
<itali-chan> hola amigos, tengo un problema, cuando uso el ogg converter y paso un mp4 a webm, siempre se para al 23,7 % se el mp4 que sea Dx
<nestor> mmm y cuando dices alguien, te refieres al usuario o externamente alguien lo puede hacer?
<mimecar> nestor: a alguien externo
<mimecar> imagina que meten un troyano
<mimecar> al no estar firmado puedes saber que está modificado
<nestor> en ubuntu? ya hay virus para linux?
<mimecar> si ignoras el error puedes instalar cualquier cosa
<mimecar> linux no es invulnerable
<guampa> hace mucho que los hay
<itali-chan> yo no he visto uno o.o
<mimecar> y te pueden poner cosas malas si no usas el sentido común
<nestor> mmm que triste... entonces como evito tener virus?
<guampa> practicamente no anda por ahi
<itali-chan> pues instalando paquetes confiables y ya esta xd
<guampa> *andan
<mimecar> no instales cosas fuera de los repositorios
<itali-chan> exacto
<rommel> mimecar hola
<nestor> Y si tengo algo como lo evito?
<mimecar> nestor: por ejemplo, si instalas un paquete de una web dudosa o de cracks
<mimecar> nestor: es muy complicado que tengas algo
<mimecar> importa las firmas y problema solucionado
<rommel> lo q pasa q en una nnotebook le a caido agua y no responde la tecla  w ,r  y creo q una mas
<rommel> y hantes de cambair el teclado pense q virtualmente se podia cambiar el uso de una tecla or otra de menos utilidad
<mimecar> se puede, pero perderás la tecla que uses
<nestor> mimecar e importar la firma que es? ya estoy corriendo el comando de kubot pero para mi conocimiento?
<rommel> y se puede hacer tambien con una combinacion verdad?
<rommel> por ejm apretando dos veces una tecla o tre o una mas otra verdad
<erAbuelo> buenas
<mimecar> a que programa corresponde ese repositorio?
<mimecar> sv....?
<rommel> ?
<mimecar> no es a ti rommel
<rommel> ok
<nestor> es de bisigi mimecar, para poder instalar los temas y me dice que las claves no son confiables
<rommel> mimecar.sera q solo sirva para linux segun me decian,estaba leyendo q tambien se puede hacer ejecutable para q quede instalado por defecto las combinaciones q le asicnemos
<mimecar>  entra en la web de ese repositorio y te dirán como importar las claves
<mimecar> rommel: no he modificado el teclado
<nestor> ok pero importar las claves en si, que es mimecar=?
<rommel> estaba leyendo pero la verdad se me complica bastante ,seguire leyendo?
<mimecar> nestor: claro
<mimecar> no puedes añadir la que quieras
<mimecar> pon la web de ese repositorio
<nestor> http://www.bisigi-project.org/?page_id=8
<rommel> entiendo ,entonces como primer paso tendre q instalarle ubuntu a la notebook,y despues hacer eso pero lo q no estoi seguro si hay q descargarlo el paquete o esta en ubuntu 10.04?
<nestor> mimecar y cuales son las pages seguras? para poder buscar informacion? o descargar archivos?¿
<mimecar> nestor: para empezar, instala cosas que ya estén en los repositorios
<nestor> aja, y las cosas que no me satisfagan como los temas?
<martin-i> temas
<martin-i> descargalos de aca
<mimecar> nestor: puedes usar gnomelook
<martin-i> http://art.gnome.org/
<martin-i> este es mas practico :B
<nestor> mmm, buscando...
<nestor> y como hago para sacar de repositorios el que meti?
<nestor> lo hice con sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bisigi/ppa && sudo apt-get update
<xangua> sudo ppa-purge <nombre del ppa>
<mimecar> en principio las cosas de ppa son fiables
<xangua> instala ppa-purge si no lo tienes
<molocoize> buenas
<JoseDiaz> hola a todos
<JoseDiaz> mi pregunta es la suguiente: se puede descomprimir un archico.lst?
<rommel> señores pregunta pa ripear el teclado hay q instalar xmodmap desde los repo o desde otro lado?
<mimecar> JoseDiaz: lst es un archivo de texto
<mimecar> rommel: ¿ya has mirado en el centro de software?
<rommel> si pero no esta en sinagtic
<rommel> boy a poner todo aver como me ba
<mimecar> ya has mirado a que paquete pertenece?
<rommel> no
<rommel> se como hacer eso?
<rommel> mas aya de buscarlo con su nombre
<mimecar> www.google.es
<mimecar> debe pertenecer a algún paquete estándar de xorg
<stojabreak> Alguien sabe como desactivar en un portátil el ahorro de energia ?
<martin-i> se
<rommel> bueno seguire buscando gracias
<martin-i> sistema, preferencias > gestion de energia
<martin-i> y?
<stojabreak> si , pero no me deja añadir por ejemplo el plugin en la barra de estado de escalado de frecuencia de la cpu :(
<mimecar> stojabreak: que tiene que ver eso con el ahorro d eenergía?
<mimecar> el sistema usa la máxima velocidad cuando aumenta la carga
<martin-i> esta al maximo la pc seguro
<martin-i> en mi pc anterior me pasaba lo mismo
<stojabreak> ah, es dinamico
<martin-i> mimecar...
<JoseDiaz> mimecar y como hago para convertirlo en .txt?
<stojabreak> es que al tratarse de un i7 , noto que en ocasiones hay microbloqueos
<mimecar> abrelo con el bloc de notas
<mimecar> stojabreak: el fallo estará en otro sitio
<stojabreak> imagino que si , estoy con los drivers libres de Ati por ejemplo , y pasa igual que con los privativos , es un poco extraño
<martin-i> sabes si es compatible esta placa en el sistema?
<martin-i> Hd4350 Xfx
<stojabreak> es una mobility 5730HD
<mimecar> ¿versión de ubuntu stojabreak ?
<stojabreak> estoy ahora mismo con la beta 2 de Natty , justo esta mañana me lo pasaron desde Testing
<stojabreak> tal vez no se pueda hacer nada
<mimecar> stojabreak: ubuntu 11.03 no tiene soporte
<stojabreak> al ser todavia beta
<mimecar> 11.04
<stojabreak> si , me lo imaginaba
<mimecar> tendrás que esperar a que se publique
<mimecar> en una beta cambian mucho las cosas
<stojabreak> unity si que ha mejorado mucho
<martin-i> che
<martin-i> ubuntu 11.4 va a tener gnome 3?
<mimecar> no
<martin-i> u.u!
<mimecar> y sin instalas gnome 3 se te irán algunos programas por dependencias
<mimecar> martin-i: no han tenido tiempo de meterlo
<stojabreak> las librerias que utiliza gnome 3 son incompatibles con Unity
<martin-i> che mime
<martin-i> Hd4350 Xfx es compatible con linux?
<stojabreak> maritini-i , yo no te lo aconsejaria de momento , desde PPA oficial de gnome , me acabó petando
<mimecar> google te lo dirá
<martin-i> stoja
<martin-i> probaste modificar el xorg?
<stojabreak> no
<martin-i> ...
<martin-i> descarga el driver desde la pag de ati
<stojabreak> entraba en la sesion con gnome shell bien , pero se acababa bloqueando
<martin-i> e instalalo por terminal
<mimecar> martin-i: está con una versión beta de ubuntu
<mimecar> puede ser cualquier cosa
<martin-i> ahh
<martin-i> ok
<martin-i> se me escapo esa info
<martin-i> mime
<stojabreak> je je
<martin-i> que derivo a linux?
<martin-i> a uds?
<mimecar> derivo?
<martin-i> si
<martin-i> que los trajo a usar linux
<mimecar> aprender otros sistemas
<rommel> a mi en particuar cuando estudie reparacion y armado de pc no entro en el curso notebook,y al saver q es sot libre y sobre todo es una plataforma la q uso bastante buena
<rommel> y estoi tratando de estudiar programacion
<luckatoni> chicos, ssh no lleva ningun modificador que puedas meter la contraseña directamente en el comando?
<mimecar> si que lo eitne
<rommel> boy a seguir leyendo sobre como ripear un teclado si alguien save o ya tubo una experiencia positiva me podria echar la mano despues d q comvensa a mi primo de cambiarse a linux
<rommel> el curso de raparacion esrtubo basado en  sot libre
<xangua> uno se tiene que convences a si mismo, siempre lo he dicho
<rommel> así q me agrado la idea de seguir estudiando pero por falta de tiempo no seguí programación,ahora estoy por acá pues estoy con descanso medico
<rommel> señores ahun me sugui saliendo un retangulo rojo al lado del visor de señal de internet
<rommel> dis q la informacion esta obsoleta q lo haga manual pues algun repositorio puede ya no estar disponible
<mimecar> pon el error exacto que te da
<rommel> http://img156.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img156/153/completodd.png
<rommel> esto sale despues de tratar de actualisar
<mimecar> ese repositorio de ppa estará caido
<mimecar> o ha cambiado
<martin-i> rommel
<martin-i> esta caido directamente la pag no creo que puedasi nstalarlo
<martin-i> por repo
<rommel> mimecar:y q es lo que debo hacer cambiar de repositorio
<mimecar> no hay más repositorios
<mimecar> tend´ras que esperar
<rommel> mira algo asi me paso hantes y tube q cambiar quien me proveia los repo
<rommel> a bueno
<mimecar> los reopositorios que no son de ubuntu no tienen mirrors
<rommel> q un mirrors es donde los brindan?
<rommel> o desde donde llega los repo
<mimecar> los paquetes de ubuntu están en varias webs
<mimecar> los de ppa solo en una
<rommel> entonces solo espero no es q se aiga caido mi servidor
<rommel> pues ya me paso q lo tube q cambiar a uno espejo
<mimecar> tu no tienes ningún servidor
<mimecar> no lo controlas
<rommel> bue me equiboque
<rommel> como llamarlo?
<rommel> un tiempo atras me descargaba de ubuntu argentina ahora lo cambie a el de la uba de buenos aires
<rommel> pues al parecer se habia caído el servidor de argentina en ese momento
<mimecar> eso es un mirror
<rommel> ok
<mimecar> estas usando un programa que no está en los repositorios de ubuntu
<mimecar> no puedes cambiar nada
<rommel> entiendo
<rommel> solo espero entonces
<rommel> mimecar:tenes alguna experiencia en ripeo de teclados?
<mimecar> no
<rommel> bueno seguire leyendo aver si logro comprender algo mas
<martin-i> http://ppa.launchpad.net/akirad/akirad/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/
<martin-i> fiajte
<rommel> si alguien tubo alguna experiencia con cambiarle virtualmente las teclas del teclado avise please
<rommel> aver
<VADER> hola salaa
<itali-chan> o.o
<rommel> itali-chan: saves algo del teclado para poder cambiarle las teclas?
<simon__> un duda,¿porque el live usb no funciona? me da boot error, lo peor de todo es que si corre en otras computadoras D:
<martin-i> probaste el boot menu?
<martin-i> del bios
<rommel> entra al bios
<martin-i> rommel
<mimecar> simon__: pon toda la información del error
<luckatoni> el comando ssh lleva algun modificador para incluir la contraseña?gracias
<simon__> solo me dice "boot error"
<rommel> y asegurate q este bien el buteo
<mimecar> luckatoni: si
<simon__> (no inicia ni nada)
<luckatoni> mimecar:cual?xd
<martin-i> porai no es compatible el booteo en usb
<simon__> si, el booteo esta bien, cuando quito el pen se inicia normalmente, pero el pendrive unca funciona
<mimecar> que información has buscado para eso? has leido el manual de ssh?
<itali-chan> alguien sabe como puedo poner la barra de pestañas, en la parte de arriba?
<mimecar> itali-chan: en firefox 3?
<itali-chan> no me entediste, me explique mal ejeje
<simon__> esta computadora es mas nueva que la otras donde si corre, ademas de que esta tiene la misma marca de tarjeta madre(y si, si lo soporta por que en la bios sale la opcion)
<martin-i> click derecho añadir al panel
<itali-chan> cuando abro una ventana por ejemplo de un programa, se van todas abajo, en el panel, queria saber si puedo ponerlas en el panel de arriba
<itali-chan> de gnome
<mimecar> mueve la barra de tareas al panel superior
<itali-chan> ok
<mimecar> simon__: has sacado mal la memoria usb del ordenador?
<martin-i> mmm
<luckatoni> mimecar: le leido, pero no encuentro, si lo sabes, no estaria mal,xd
<simon__> no
<martin-i> proba por otro puerto ....
<guampa> simon__: el mismo pendrive en el mismo hardware tendria que andar
<simon__> tecnicamente mi hardware es mas nuevo,pero si, deberia
<mimecar> simon__: coincide la tarjeta gráfica?
<guampa> pero es el mismo-mismo hardware?
<jorgeu> quienes han probado fedora 15?
<jorgeu> qué tal lo ven?
<jorgeu> ups canal equivocado
<jorgeu> jajajajajajaja
<luckatoni> jajjajajajaja
<jorgeu> ando ejercitando mi mouse para los botones de cerrar, maximizar..  a la izquierda
<jorgeu> cosas del tema ambiance que viene por defecto
<simon__> perdon por irme, es que se fue la internet
<simon__> en eso aproveché para revisar la bios y encontre lo que pensé era el problema, que en tro los "removibles" rel floppy tenía prioridad sobre mi usb, entusiasmado cambie la opcion, pero me sigue dando boot error(me fije que en la parte de arriba dice kingston datraveler 2.0, el cual es mi usb, asi que lo reconoce)
<ionwind> hola
<ionwind> alguien sabe que he hecho???
<ionwind> la cosa es que en todas las ventanas no sale en la parte de arriba la X o la posibilidad de cambiar o mover las ventanas
<ionwind> que hago??
<mimecar> empieza dando detalles de tu sistema
<ionwind> hola mimecar
<ionwind> pues ubuntu
<ionwind> maverick
<ionwind> despues de la ultima actualizacion de hoy
<ionwind> pues paso eso
<ionwind> hay forma de volver a un estado anterior como se hace en windows??
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> ¿tienes puestas ahora todas las actualizaciones?
<ionwind> creo que si
<ionwind> lo hace automaticamente
<ionwind> la verdad es que no me entero demasiado
<mimecar> comprueba que has puesto todas
<mimecar> desactiva compiz para tener bordes en las ventanas
<ionwind> he hido a actualizaciones y puesto comprobar y no sale nada
<ionwind> se supone que no hay mas actulaizaciones
<ionwind> no??
<ionwind> espera donde esta eso
<mimecar> ok, menú superior, preferencias, apariencia
<mimecar> en la última pestaña desactiva la aceleración 3d
<ionwind> voy estoy mirando un seg plis :P
<ionwind> no no hay opcion 3d
<Admin__> hola a todos para voy a descargar ubuntu pero no se que versio la de 64 o la de 32 a su experiencia que me recomiendan
<ionwind> depende la maquina
<Admin__> ok pues es una maquina nueva tiene un procesador dual core
<ionwind> mimecar voy a reiniciar a ver que pasa
<guampa> si Admin__ depende si tu maquina soporta 64 bits y si tenes 4 o mas Gb de ram
<guampa> sino te conviene 32 bits
<Admin__> tengo 2gb de ram
<mimecar> Admin__: si puedes 64
<ionwind> jolines no puedo cerra la p... ventana no hay donde cerrarla
<ionwind> nada a ver si f4 funciona
<guampa> si podes, pero vas a consumir bastante mas ram
<mimecar> y sacas más rendimiento si haces un procesado de datos serio
<Admin__> la necesito para usara itrafic para monitoreo de red en estos caso que se recomienda usar la version server o la de escritorio
<guampa> si vas a correr servidores solamente podes alivianar la maquina usando la version server que no trae entorno grafico
<Admin__> pero cual es la diferencia de escritorio a desktop
<guampa> esa
<guampa> server no trae entorno grafico
<guampa> desktop si
<Admin__> ok pero puedo hacer lo mismo
<guampa> es el mismo sistema, cambiando paquetes podes convertir una version en la otra
<Admin__> ok
<Admin__> excelente y que version me recomiendas que desrgue
<mimecar> depende
<mimecar> si vas a montar un servidor, server
<guampa> yo te recomiendo server 32
<guampa> y que no le instales entorno grafico despues :P
<Admin__> ok
<Admin__> pues mira para lo que la necesito es para monitorear 30 equipos de computo
<ionwind> mimecar
<ionwind> ya esta
<ionwind> arranque con la version anterior y todo solucionado
<mimecar> ya has puesto las actualizaciones?
<ionwind> eso mola de ubuntu
<mimecar> ok
<ionwind> no
<ionwind> ni falta que hace
<ionwind> ahora de todos modos mirare las actualizaciones a ver si hay algo nuevo
<ionwind> y mirare bien que es lo que he hecho
<ionwind> pues si que hay actulizaciones .... estoy actualizando a ver que pasa
<Admin__> que programa uso para monitoreo de red en un ubuntu y que me lo de en forma de grafico
<chilicuil> Admin__: el gestor de tareas , tiene una seccion donde muestra el uso de internet
<Admin__> ok
<Admin__> gracias
<ivancp> Admin__: bmon
<Admin__> muy bien gracias
<metxas> buenas noches
<jamesjedimaster> el gestor de tareas solo muestra el trafico de la computadora, no de una red
<metxas> borre mi dispositivo dvb del menu de television de kaffeine y ahora no me vuelve a aparecer, alguna idea?
<jkarlos> buenas tardes, como hago para que al tratar de entrar a los documentos compartidos en ubuntu desde otra pc me solicite usuario y pass?
<jkarlos> es decir, quiero entrar desde una pc on xp a mi laptop con ubuntu, ya tengo samba configurado y puedo entrar pero quisiera que no entre asi de facil si no q me pida usario y pass
<simon__> excelente, no puedo actualiazar a natty
<simon__> desde update manager me da error calculando la actualizacion, con la iso montada me da el mismo error, no tengo cd y el usb live no me lo corre DX
<mimecar> simon__: no deberías hacerlo
<simon__> el punto es que quiero hacerlo, antes podia y ya no
<simon__> (al menos en mi computadora)
<mimecar> ubuntu 11.04 es una versión de desarrollo
<luismi77> hola
<mimecar> los programas pueden fallar
<simon__> mime, falta poco mas de 2 semanas, yo por lo general trasteo los so un poco antes de que salgan
<chilicuil> simon__: #ubuntu+1
<mimecar> 2 semanas y estarán los fallos más importantes corregidos
<simon__> yo solo estoy usando ahorita firefox, ademas que hay una aplicacion(de piano) que tiene u bug que no lo deja ejecutarse que en natty esta resuelto
<mimecar> pero hasta que no pase más tiempo seguirá con fallos
<simon__> ademas de que yo ya lo probe y no me daba problemas con ninguno de mis programas
<jose> hola alguien me puede ayudar? es urgente
<chilicuil> pero esta xido que la gente pruebe las versiones en desarrollo, yo nomas porque no tengo otra compu =(
<simon__> (eso fue en el alfa) despues reinstale, y me da problemas ahora que quiero probar la beta. si tengo el problema ahorita, lo mas probable es que lo tenga cuando salga la verion oficial
<chilicuil> !ask jose
<kubot> jose: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<mimecar> simon__: si te da errores tendrás que preguntar en #ubuntu+1
<simon__> de gringos supongo
<jose> perdon
<jose> explico... tengo 3 discos duros; en uno tenia el ubuntu 11.04, el 2º el xp y en el 3º el windows 7
<jose> formatee el primero para quitar el 11.04 y volver al 10.10
<jose> pero la sorpresa es q cuando le doy (en el grub) para que me arranque el xp o el 7 solo me funciona el 7...  cuando le doy al xp se me reinicia solo el ordenador
<mimecar> simon__: es lo que pasa por usar versiones de desarrollo
<mimecar> jose: puede ser que esté mal el cargador de arranque
<jose> y eso como lo puedo solucionar o comprobarlo?
<jkarlos> jose, por lo que dices pudiste instalar 10.10 y te salen los 3 OS en el grup?
<jose> me sale exactamente igual a antes de actualizar a 11.04
<jkarlos> cuando tenias 11.04 podias entrar con xp?
<Tarrasquero> jose: puedes iniciar ubuntu?
<jose> bueno me salen las dos versiones de kernel... y la de memoria y la de windows 7 y cuando selecciono esta... me sale la opcion de escoger el xp o 7
<jose> si
<jose> podia entrar al xp
<jose> y Tarrasquero, estoy en ubuntu
<simon__> mimecar,  yo ahorita tengo maverick
<mimecar> estas diciendo que usas la 11.04
<simon__> que usé
<Tarrasquero> jose: instala os-prober
<simon__> cronología:maverick>alfa natty> reinstalar maverick(actual)
<jkarlos> simon_: aunque te veas tentado a instalar 11.04 te recomiendo esperar, tiene demasiados bugs aun!
<Tarrasquero> seria como sigue
<Tarrasquero> sudo apt-get install os-prober && os-prober && update-grub2
<jose> Tarrasquero,  lo tengo instalado
<jose> al menos eso me dice synaptic jeje
<Tarrasquero> sudo apt-get install os-prober && sudo os-prober && sudo update-grub2
<jose> hice eso ultimo que me pusiste
<Tarrasquero> todo? y te dio error o algo?
<jose> q yo haya leido no
<atotclic> buenas
<Tarrasquero> pues reinicia cuando quieras
<chilicuil> !hi atotclic
<kubot> atotclic: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<jose> ok... te cuento ok?
<atotclic> que os pasa??
<jkarlos> alguien me dice como hacer que al tratar de acceder via red a ubuntu con samba, este me pida usuario y pass?
<Tarrasquero> jkarlos: lee sobre grupos y usuarios :)
<atotclic> tienes que hacer grupos o usuarios
<jkarlos> en samba o con la herramienta de ubuntu?
<Tarrasquero> jkarlos: en el sistema
<jose> Tarrasquero,  na sigue =
<jose> bueno, no quiero molestar... ya me buscare la vida...
<jkarlos> he creado un nuevo usuario y le di el grupo sambashare
<Tarrasquero> que has echo para que quede asi?
<jkarlos> jose: puede que el problema resida entre w7 y xp
<atotclic> tienes que configurar bien win
<jkarlos> si mal no recuerdo w7 modificaba el archivo de arranque y xp no podia entrar luego
<atotclic> firewall etc
<jkarlos> creo q lo que debes hacer es desde w7 modificar el archivo de arranque para la la entrada de xp
<jose> ok voy probar eso
<jose> gracias a todos por prestarme atencion
<jkarlos> sabiendo bn de cual particion debe arrancar xp
<metxas> existe algun comando para ver todos los programas instalados?
<chilicuil> metxas: presiona dos veces <Tab> en una consola
<jkarlos> metxas: desde el gestor de software puedes filtrar ver solo los programas instalados
<guampa> metxas: si queres ver los paquetes instalados podes usar "dpkg --get-selections"
<fosco_> metxas: para ver los paquetes instalados usa dpkg -l
<guampa> jkarlos: yo se desde consola, no entiendo muy bien las guis para samba
<jkarlos> ps dime como guampa
<jkarlos> tampoco entiendo la gui, prefiero el archivo de confi
<guampa> si ya creaste el usuario en el sistema lo tenes que crear ahora en la base de passwords de samba porque usa un encriptado diferente, el programa es smbpasswd
<guampa> smbpasswd -a usuario y despues smbpasswd -e usuario
<guampa> y despues desde la red usas el password que pusiste en smbpasswd, no el del user de sistema
<atotclic> jkarlos con samba puedes crear una disquetera o acceder a tu disquetera desde un netbook
<guampa> una vez que entraste los derechos en el sistema de archivos SI son los del sistema
<guampa> x supu tenes que tener security=user en /etc/samba/smb.conf
<jkarlos> me perdi! :(
<guampa> en que parte?
<atotclic> ya te encontrado
<atotclic> jajjaja
<jkarlos> desde smbpasswd -e usuario
<jkarlos> he sustitudio por el usuario que cree, puedo usar el mismo que uso para login en ubuntu?
<guampa> verifica que tengas security=user en el samba.conf
<atotclic> si
<guampa> si podes
<guampa> lo unico que es necesario es tener los passwords de samba en un lugar que es de samba, lo demas es todo igual
<guampa> para manejar esos passwords de samba se usa smbpasswd
<jkarlos> debo sustituir user por el usuario correcto?
<guampa> no
<guampa> security=user es un parametro global de samba
<guampa> es un modelo de autenticacion
<jkarlos> ok ya quite el comentario a esa liena
<jkarlos> q mas?
<guampa> los otros son "share" "domain" y "ads"
<guampa> guarda la config y recarga la config de samba
<guampa> service samba reload
<guampa> con eso y tener los pass/cuentas armados ya esta
<jkarlos> samba: unreconized service
<guampa> perdon
<guampa> debe llamarse smbd
<guampa> service smbd reload
<jkarlos> ok habia prodabo con smb
<jkarlos> jeje
<seyacat> hola todos, estaba querindo copartir mi interner con una maquina intermedia, lo e hecho varias veces, pero esta vez parece que tengo mal el sevidor de DNS, con dnsmasq, como puedo hacer para probarlo?
<jkarlos> aun me deja entrar como si nada
<guampa> jkarlos: alguna vez te pidio password en el windows?
<jkarlos> nunca
<jkarlos> siempre entra "como pedro por su casa"
<guampa> hm
<guampa> debes tener habilitado el acceso anonimo
<jkarlos> si lo tengo
<atotclic> tienes que restringir
<guampa> y buen, eso es precisamente el acceso anonimo, acceso sin autenticacion
<atotclic> o tienes el mismo usuario
<guampa> no lo veo
<jkarlos> pues en windows mi usuario se llama Juan Carlos
<jkarlos> y en ubuntu juan
<jkarlos> y el nombre Juan Carlos
<jkarlos> pero no es el mismo passs
<atotclic> tienes que crear un archivo de permisos dee usuarios
<atotclic> mas bien usuarios permitidos
<jkarlos> debo quitar el acceso anonimo en el archico smb.conf o solo el las propiedades de la carpeta?
<atotclic> otra revisa el smb y mira por que pone en alguna linea sin autentificacion
<guampa> en las propiedades de la carpeta te lo  va a habilitar para la carpeta
<guampa> en el smb.conf podes habilitarlo globalmente/por share
<atotclic> la carpeta es mejor no tocarla
<guampa> no estoy seguro como resulta administrar mezclado con gui y directo en el smb.conf
<guampa> en todo caso para estar seguro podes deshabilitarlo en los dos lugares
<atotclic> yo he compartido con samba pero ya no lo hago
<atotclic> tendre que revisar anotaciones que tengo
<guampa> si yo tengo una config armada de un server x ahi, en todo caso te la paso
<jkarlos> encontre esto [netlogon] guest ok = yes
<jkarlos> lo cambio por no?
<jkarlos> si pasamela a ver
<guampa> si cambialo
<atotclic> si cambialo
<guampa> ok tene paciencia que lo tengo q buscar y encima tengo aca una ventana con pedidos
<jkarlos> ufff
<atotclic> utiliza nano y busca con w
<jkarlos> te dejo mi correo o q?
<guampa> aca esta
<guampa> ahora te la paso
<atotclic> pasalo con paste bin
<guampa> http://paste2.org/p/1361702
<guampa> justamente creo que esta configurado para acceso anonimo jajaja
<guampa> pero se lo podes deshabilitar cambiando la linea 29
<jose_luis> nada sigue igual... cuando le doy para que me arranque en el xp reinicia solo
<jose_luis> gracias por vuestro tiempo
<atotclic> que problema tienes
<atotclic> jose luis
<adrian15> jose_luis: Tendrás que arreglar el arranque de Windows con un cd de windows. Y luego probablemente el de Linux ya sea con el live cd de ubuntu o ayudandote de alguna utilidad de www.supergrubdisk.org .
<adrian15> jose_luis: Lo digo porque si arreglas el de windows el arranque de Linux se te ocultará.
<jose_luis> na... lo dejare asi
<atotclic> que problema tieens
<atotclic> no te arranca windows
<atotclic> pero te sale en el grub
<jose_luis> te explico... brevemente ok?
<atotclic> ok
<jkarlos> listo guampa ya me pide autentificarme
<jose_luis> tengo 3 discos duros; en uno tenia el ubuntu 11.04, el 2º el xp y en el 3º el windows 7
<jose_luis> formatee el primero para quitar el 11.04 y volver al 10.10
<jose_luis> pero la sorpresa es q cuando le doy (en el grub) para que me arranque el xp o el 7 solo me funciona el 7...  cuando le doy al xp se me reinicia solo el ordenador
<atotclic> ok
<guampa> jkarlos: joya :)
<adrian15> jose_luis: No veo dónde está el problema. Si vas al windows 7 te muestra el menú de windows xp y puedes entrar en él , ¿No es así ?
<atotclic> deberia de ser asi como dice adrian
<jose_luis> ese es el problema... en el grub inicial donde me sale los kernel de ubuntu... el test de memoria... abajo tenia y tengo una opcion que es windows 7
<jose_luis> al seleccionar esa... me sale una version anterior de windows y la otra opcion windows 7
<atotclic> donde tenias instalada la rfimera particion de windowsxp
<jose_luis> si selecciona el 7 me entra perfectamente... pero cuando le doy a la del xp me reinicia
<jkarlos> ahora debo agregar al archivo un usuario no me deja entrar con el de ubuntu??
<jose_luis> en un disco independiente
<adrian15> jose_luis: Me puedes confirmar. En grub eliges windows 7, y en este windows xp y entonces te reinicia. ¿Es eso?
<jose_luis> ... enciendo el ordenador...
<jkarlos> sera hasta manana ya debo irme
<jose_luis> me sale el grub donde elijo si quiero usar un kernel en concreto, un test de memoria y por ultimo windows 7
<jose_luis> si selecciono windows 7 me sale la opcion de eleguir la version anterior (XP) o windows 7
<adrian15> Ok.
<Jakeukalane> hola
<Jakeukalane> quiero saber los archivos que abre una aplicación
<Jakeukalane> y en el gnome-system-monitor
<adrian15> jose_luis: Ya veo. Y si elegis anterior te reinicia.
<Jakeukalane> cuando le doy a esa opción
<Jakeukalane> se bloquea
<jose_luis> exacto
<Jakeukalane> el programa
<adrian15> jose_luis: Alguna vez te ha funcionado bien? Qué ha pasado para que deje de funcionarte ?
<jose_luis> ese es el problema... y todo se debe al haber formateado
<jose_luis> si si... perfectamente...
<jose_luis> actualice a 11.04 el ubuntu.
<jose_luis> lo probe y al volver al 10.10 dejo de funcionar
<adrian15> Ajá... has formateado el windows ubuntu 11.04!
<jose_luis> no. solo formatee el ubuntu 11.04
<jose_luis> los windows no los toque...
<adrian15> jose_luis: Sí, sí, sólo quería decir ubuntu 10.04
<adrian15> jose_luis: Sabes si ese disco duro tenía una partición ntfs ?
<atotclic> windows siete si te sale espor que esta instalado el mbr en ese disco
<atotclic> he instalñaste el grub en ese disco
<atotclic> a lo que me refiero como booteabas windows
<atotclic> si boetabas desde el disco duro que has formateado
<atotclic> o booteabas desde donde sta instalado windows
<jose_luis> supongo q desde el 7 q es el ultimo q instale
<Jakeukalane> que comando puedo utilizar para ver los archivos abiertosw por un programa?
<adrian15> Jakeukalane: lsof te muestra los archivos abiertos.
<adrian15> jose_luis: No habrás cambiado el orden de arranque de los discos duros al instalar ubuntu ?
<jose_luis> no creo...
<atotclic> prueba de cambiar el disco de inis,o en la bios
<adrian15> jose_luis: Tampoco has intentado instalar grub a mano?
<atotclic> inicio
<jose_luis> no se
<atotclic> al instalar ubuntu te tiene que detectar todos los sistemas
<jose_luis> pero lo raro es q funcione el 7 y el xp no
<atotclic> pero el tema es que igual tenias el boteo en ubuntu y no lo  sabnias
<atotclic> por que instalaste el 7 solo en ese disco
<atotclic> el boteo y todo
<adrian15> atotclic: Con un partición ntfs que probablemente haya borrado
<atotclic> si posiblemente
<jose_luis> este es el orden de lo q hice...
<atotclic> nada odian se diez megas
<jose_luis> primero instale el ubuntu en un disco
<jose_luis> el xp en el 2º
<jose_luis> y el 7 en el 3º
<jose_luis> desues actualice el ubuntu del 1º hd
<atotclic> primero se tiene que instalar windows
<jose_luis> lo probe y formatee el 1º hd (Ubuntu)
<jose_luis> miento, es verdad
<jose_luis> ubuntu fue el ultimo perdon
<atotclic> y para no tener problemas
<atotclic> tienes que cambiar el disco de inicio en bios
<jose_luis> 1º xp
<jose_luis> 2º 7
<jose_luis> 3º ubuntu
<adrian15> jose_luis: Cuando dices que los vas instalando en cada disco... qué ibas desconectando los demás del ordenador o como ?
<jose_luis> no no
<jose_luis> los 3 conectados...
<atotclic> no hace falta descvonectarlos
<jose_luis> son de capacidades distintas
<jose_luis> 200 gb, 500 gb y 1tb
<atotclic> tan solo tiene que cambiar el disco de inicio en la bios
<jose_luis> ok probare eso...
<jose_luis> y te cuento oK?
<jose_luis> y aunque no lo consiga dart las gracias a ti atotclic  y a adrian15
<atotclic> tienes que ver donde tienes el boteo de windows 7
<atotclic> yo tengo varios sistemas
<jose_luis> buuuuf ya me mataste jejeje
<adrian15> atotclic: Me refiero a que si se instalan con discos conectados o no se obtienen resultados diferentes. Sobre todo con windows.
<atotclic> tengo windows 7 boteado desed un disco a parte
<atotclic> si formateo ese disco
<atotclic> necesito
<atotclic> poder arrancarlo desde una unidad boteable
<atotclic> si si se obtiene resulñtados diferentes
<rbndj8> hola
<rbndj8> nesecito ayuda
<adrian15> atotclic: Oye... tú controlas de esto del arranque de Windows... qué ficheros son y tal cual ?
<jose_luis> es dificil eso de cambiar el inico en la bios?
<atotclic> inicias con el dse 200
<atotclic> instalasxp
<atotclic> inicias con500 instalas windows 7
<atotclic> inicias con 1 taerra
<rbndj8> quiero saver si puedo intalar un bada ancha que tengo en ubuntu
<atotclic> instalas ubuntu pero
<atotclic> instalas el grub en los tres discos duros
<atotclic> y problema resuelto
<jose_luis> ok tendre eso en cuenta la prox vez q lo haga... q sera pronto
<atotclic> podras iniciar los tres sistema inicies desde donde inicies
<adrian15> atotclic: Tal como lo explicas no se asegura que el windows escriba su arranque dónde le dé la gana (como siempre hace).
<jose_luis> bueno voy probar lo d la bios
<jose_luis> volvere a daros la paliza ejje
<atotclic> no desde fuera de la bios igual es f10 o f12 f8
<jose_luis> gracias nuevamente
<atotclic> eleiges desde donde quieres iniciar
<jose_luis> fuera de la bios?
<jose_luis> no tengo q entrar en ella?
<jose_luis> vale lo probare
<rbndj8> plis ayuda quiero saver si puedo intalar un bada ancha que tengo en ubuntu
<atotclic> tendras que buscar en google un botreable para xp
<rbndj8> quiero saver si puedo instalar un banda ancha de claro que tengo en ubuntu
<atotclic> puedes botearlo desed un pendrive
<atotclic> como instalar banda ancha
<adrian15> atotclic: Y esto de instalar el grub en los tres discos duros... bien tendrás que montarte el device.map a mano para cada configuración digo yo... bueno al menos para lidiar con sistemas antiguos... seguramente en ubuntu sí funcionase
<omikron4> rbndj8: no entiendo la pregunta... una banda ancha quieres instalar.. no entiendo la pregunta.. si tienes banda ancha la tienes y si no no la tienes
<rbndj8> es un internet que se conecta por usb
<omikron4> pues lo conectas y ya esta.. si tienes ubuntu claro esta.. rbndj8
<rbndj8> tengo el usb conectado pero no funciona
<atotclic> pero te funciona el internet
<omikron4> vamos creo yo , a no ser que sea de un driver de los no soportados que son muy pocos
<rbndj8> no me funciona
<atotclic> que chipset lsusb
<atotclic> lista los usb
<atotclic> que valores te da
<atotclic> te reconoce el usb
<atotclic> que sistema es
<MaRk-I> rbndj8: instala "usb-modeswitch" y "usbmodeswitch-data"
<rbndj8> con sudo usb-modeswitch
<omikron4> quitalo lo pones de nuevo y haz dmesg en un terminal
<omikron4> ahhhh tu quieres para un vodafone o algo asi
<rbndj8> es de claro
<omikron4> claro=compañia telefonica de tu pais??
<rbndj8> en el nework manager me aparese como banda ancha movil  claro umts pero en negro
<rbndj8> sip
<rbndj8> dime k ago para que funcione
<JRamirez696> hola
<rbndj8> mark
<jose_luis> hice lo de escoger otro disco y si asi me entra
<rbndj8> me dice esto http://paste.ubuntu.com/593790/
<rbndj8> mark
<rbndj8> omikron4 ise lo k me dijeron pero mira lo k dice
<rbndj8> http://paste.ubuntu.com/593790/
<omikron4> rbndj8: mira si esto te sirve.. http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/101170
<MaRk-I> rbndj8:  quta las comillas y el Y
<MaRk-I> quita**
<rbndj8> ok
<omikron4> o esta otra rbndj8. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1231021
<atotclic> jose luis si asi te entra tieens que instalar el grub en los tres discos
<atotclic> desde el disco duro que te reconozca los dos win
<atotclic> buenas noches
<atotclic> y gracias a todos
<jose_luis> y como lo hago espera un seg
<atotclic> uy mañana a que hora te conectas
<MaRk-I> sudo aptitude install usb-modeswitch usb-modeswitch-data
<jose_luis> nada tranquilo lo miro en google... no te preocupes
<atotclic> has instalado ya ubuntu
<jose_luis> y gracias por todo
<jose_luis> si
<jose_luis> estoy desde el
<atotclic> noi hay de que
<atotclic> te ha salido el sistema desde el disco que has iniciado
<atotclic> el grub digo
<jose_luis> como?
<jose_luis> nada dejalo ya buscare como hacerlo
<jose_luis> no te preocupes
<atotclic> todos los sitemas
<atotclic> te haN salikdo al cambiar de dsico
<jose_luis> a ver, con el primero unicamente me salia la opcion de windows anterior y 7... como al principio
<jose_luis> con el segundo... todo... kernel, memoria, etc
<jose_luis> con los dos ultimos nada ni me arranca
<atotclic> bueno mañana te digo algo me voy a la cama
<jose_luis> ok
<jose_luis> q descanses
<enjuto> hola holita
<enjuto> alguien por ahi?
<kzman> !pregunta
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<enjuto> ya he preguntado algun dia de estos ...pero insisto
<enjuto> a ver si alguien me ayuda a hacer funcionar de forma correcta una tableta digitalizadora
<enjuto> he conseguido que funcione pero a los 5 seg se para y no va
<enjuto> creo que la he configurado mal o a medias
<Braiam> !detalles | enjuto
<kubot> enjuto: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<enjuto> haciendo un lsusb consigo estos detalles...Bus 006 Device 003: ID 172f:0037 Waltop International Corp.
<enjuto> buscando en google  vi un par de tutoriales los seguí y lo que consegui fue eso ...que me funcione unos segundos
<Braiam> !paste | enjuto
<kubot> enjuto: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<kzman> hola, alguien sabe como impedir que un usuario cambie su contraseña?, he buscado en google y nada
<Tarrasquero> kzman: lee un poco sobre grupos y usuarios
<jamesjedimaster> mmm y eso que se estila cambiar passwords frecuentemente para evitar intrusiones
#ubuntu-es 2011-04-14
<kzman> ??
<kzman> no es que hice una especie de cuenta de invitado, como en windows, para que en mi casa puedan ocupar el computador sin que puedan hacer algo que dañe el equipo o lo descontrole
<jamesjedimaster> mientras no este como admin esa cuenta de invitado no pueden hacer nada
<kzman> si si no tiene permisos administrativos, y cuando inicia sesion no le pide contraseña, pero que es mejor, que esa contraseña sea en blanco, o que sea alguna que solo yo sepa?
<kzman> actualmente esta en blanco
<jamesjedimaster> kzman: le puedes poner contrase~a, pero dejar que esa cuenta entre automaticamente
<enjuto> :(
<kzman> jamesjedimaster, pero es mejor que exista esa contraseña, o que sea en blanco, porque ya tengo el login automatico
<kzman> para ese usuario
<kzman> ?
<jamesjedimaster> asi como esta, la contrase~a es irrelevante, de cualquier forma, al querer cambiar algo del sistema le pedira la clave de superusuario
<MaRk-I> kzman: http://www.ubuntizandoelplaneta.com/2010/06/creando-una-cuenta-invitado-en-ubuntu.html
<MaRk-I> ahi te muestra como agregar password o deshabilitarlo
<kzman> MaRk-I, gracias por la ayuda, pero eso fue lo primero que hice lo hice :)
<kzman> repeti hice ...
<kzman> ok, gracias jamesjedimaster
<dannyLopez68> http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/205090_214590458567253_100000489003112_862606_6509647_n.jpg este modem se puede instalar en ubuntu?
<enjuto> nadie me dice nada sobre mi preguntilla...
<Braiam> !detalles | enjuto
<kubot> enjuto: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<enjuto> ya os he dicho lo que me sale al hacer lsusb Bus 006 Device 003: ID 172f:0037 Waltop International Corp.
<Braiam> enjuto: exactamente que tratas de hacer, que pasa en cambio y cuales son los mensajes de error, esos son los detalles que se buscan
<dannyLopez68> Huawei E1556 3G más concreto es este modem
<enjuto> errores nada solo que funciona un poco y deja de funcionar
<enjuto> no se como mirar errores o lo que sea..
<gusan0r> alguien me puede ayudar con eso que puse ?
<gusan0r>  Necesito una mano, alguno me puede ayudar instalando esto ? http://pastebin.com/1mtbGQBS
<gusan0r> cuando le hago el make, me tira lo siguiente http://pastebin.com/9MTSiEHQ
<enjuto> haciendo al hacer un cat /proc/bus/input/devices me sale estohttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9935160
<Braiam> enjuto: que tratas de hacer?
<enjuto> hacerla funcionar correctamente
<enjuto> tirare de windows para hacer mis cosillas con eso... porque tambien aprendi a utilizar fotochop....
<enjuto> gracias de todas maneras
<enjuto> otra cosa que tambien comente aller
<enjuto> ayer
<enjuto> que la fecha en el calendario me sale en ingles
<enjuto> no se porque
<Braiam> enjuto: todavia no te comprendo, para que tratas de hacer ese comando?
<eliezer> habra algun programa para recuperar data de discos en formato NFTS
<ivancp> eliezer: magic recovery
<eliezer> donde consigo eso amigo ?
<ivancp> eliezer: por que no empiezas googleando
<eliezer> eso es para comprarlo
<MaRk-I> kzman:  eso hiciste, checaste la opcion de que pidiera password? dices que esta en blanco ahi la puedes cambiar
<Jakeukalane> hola
<Jakeukalane> alguien tiene natty?
<Jakeukalane> o utiliza unity?
<itali-chan> hola a todos, es peligroso instalar gnome 3 en ubuntu 10.10?
<itali-chan> he visto qu eestá en synpatic
<jamesjedimaster> no creo, ya esta liberado
<forces> saluton
<fosco_> itali-chan: ese gnome3 de maverick no hace nada
<n-iCe> hi
<forces> o7
<dannyLopez68> buenas estoy siguiendo una guia y me dice que agregue a Add this to your ~/.xinitrc: xcompmgr &
<dannyLopez68> pero no lo encuentro
<MaRk-I> dannyLopez68: en nautilus presiona ctrl-h para ver los archivos ocultos
<dannyLopez68> no aparece ni con ls -a
<dannyLopez68> .winff .Xauthority .xine .xsession-errors y no mas
<MaRk-I> entonces crea ese archivo
<dannyLopez68> MaRk-I:
<jamesjedimaster> entonces no existe el archivo
<fosco_> dannyLopez68: ese archivo ya no se usa
<fosco_> en que gestor de ventanas quieres usarlo?
<murdok_> buenas
<dannyLopez68> es para activar unas transparencias fosco_ en awesome con kde
<fosco_> kde no necesita eso para las transparencias
<dannyLopez68> pero con awesome como gestor de ventanas no me da transparencias
<fosco_> no conozco ese awsome, asegurate que no tiene ningun parametro para activar el compositor
<dannyLopez68> http://www.esdebian.org/wiki/wm-awesome#4.3 me recomendaron esa guia es de debian pero me funciono al 100 en debian siguiendo hilos me mando a otra guia de arch y en la de arch es que me dice que modifique ese archibo https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Awesome3#Transparency
<murdok_> una consulta, tengo un problema de instalacion con lubuntu, al tratar de instalarlo, se queda la pantalla en negro y solo me aparecer el cursor del mouse en forma de X
<murdok_> al ejecutrlo en forma live, corre sin problemas pero el instalador se queda congelado
<dannyLopez68> fosco_: entonces que pasa si creo esa carpeta o archivo
<fosco_> dannyLopez68: nada, no se leerá
<fosco_> si quieres q kde ejecute algo al arrancar usa sus propios menus de configuracion
<dannyLopez68> ok pero cuales son esos jejeje *o*
<forces> murdok_, cuanta ram tiene la pc donde quieres instalar lubuntu?
<murdok_> 128
<fosco_> dannyLopez68: no conozco el menu de kde de memoria, pero seguro que en el panel de control de kde tienes algo como "aplicaciones al inicio"
<fosco_> ponlo ahi
<forces> murdok_, usa el alternative cd
<forces> murdok_, tienes muy poca ram para una instalación live
<murdok_> mmm me lo imaginaba esto va mas lento que el caballo del malo
<forces> lol
<murdok_> lubuntu tiene version alternate????
<murdok_> no encuentro donde descargar, solo me descarga la version normal
<itali-chan> <fosco_> itali-chan: ese gnome3 de maverick no hace nada
<itali-chan> * magu42 (~magu42@unaffiliated/magu42) ha entrado en ---como?
<itali-chan> como no hace nada?
<forces> murdok_, si tiene
<murdok_> estoy buscando
<murdok_> trato de instalar, ACPI: BIOS age (19997) fails cutoff (2000), acpi=force is required to enable ACPI??????
<forces> murdok_, la maquina es muy vieja
<forces> si quieres acpi necesitaras forzarlo
<forces> este buscando el alternative de lubuntu y no lo encontre
<forces> tenias razón, quizás no hay
<forces> xD
<dannyLopez68> gracias ya vengo voy a probar si funciono xD
<forces> murdok_, prueba con xubuntu
<fosco_> itali-chan: pues eso, que no cambia nada en maverick
<fosco_> solo puedes probarlo de verdad en natty
<murdok_> lo probe pero quedod emasiado lento
<murdok_> desde xubuntu instale lxde desktop
<murdok_> pero despues de unas actualizaciones, no se que paso, que me quede sin mouse y teclado
<itali-chan> mhhh
<forces> murdok_, prueba otra distro mas liviana
<forces> debian con lxde
<murdok_> nunca he instalado debian
<forces> o zenwalk
<murdok_> tendre que hacer las particiones a mano???
<forces> si vas a formatear todo el disco duro no
<forces> le das usar todo el disco duro y listo
<murdok_> mmmmm
<murdok_> interesante reto
<murdok_> probare
<forces> dale
<forces> así de paso aprendes
<forces> algo vas a aprender
<forces> igual si no lo logras regresas a ubuntu
<forces> xD
<forces> talvez en la 11.04 ya hayan alternativos de lubuntu
<murdok_> tengo DSL pero esta en ingles, ese corre sin problemas
<murdok_> ubuntu lite no se puede instalar
<murdok_> vector linux tampoco puede instalarlo
<murdok_> elive menos
<forces> ubuntu lite = lubuntu
<forces> prueba zenwalk
<murdok_> esta en español???
<murdok_> el equipo no es mio
<murdok_> es de un amigo que lo va utilizar como procesador de texto y planilla de calculo
<murdok_> ni siquera va a etsar conectado a internet
<murdok_> ups zenwalk pide para instalar 256 de ram :(
<murdok_> tengo instalado xubuntu pero en la ventana de logueo no me funciona el mouse ni el teclado
<murdok_> se podra reparar ????
<murdok_> correccion
<murdok_> funciona solo el mouse
<ivancp> murdok_: puppy linux?
<Braiam> murdok_: intenta xubuntu
<murdok_> esta instalado
<murdok_> pero ayer actualice y me dejo sin funcionar el teclado
<murdok_> parte sin problemas
<murdok_> queda en la pantalla de logueo
<murdok_> pero sin teclado no puede hacer nada
<murdok_> solo funciona el mouse
<ivancp> murdok_: entonces vuelve a instalarlo
<ivancp> murdok_: es el mismo problema de tener la constraseña de un archivo zipeado dentro del zip
<murdok_> puppy esta en ingles
<ivancp> murdok_: no esperes mucho de las versiones minimas
<murdok_> no me digan que tendre que instalar todo desde cero usando xubuntu alternate?????
<granjero> hola, tengo un inconveniente. Capturo con Kino desde una cámara Panasonic. La única manera de poder capturar es ejecutando kino como superusuario desde consola. La PC tiene muchos usuarios que necesitan cada uno desde su sesión capturar. Kino usa el módulo /dev/raw1932 que pertenece a root:root
<granjero> si le cambio a root:kino dura hasta que rebooteo
<granjero> como hago que sea permanente el cambio?
<ivancp> granjero: solo tienes que hacer que el usuario sea del grupo de los admins
<ivancp> granjero: cada vez que quieran ejecutar el programa le pedirá su propia contraseña
<ivancp> granjero: no creo que sea necesario ejecutarlo desde el terminal... creo que puede bastar con gksudo
<granjero> pero eso les da privilegios de admin
<granjero> y yo no quiero eso
<granjero> porque meten mano
<ivancp> entonces configura root:kino en rc.local
<granjero> ahh ok
<granjero> va por ahi el asunto
<granjero> gracias ivancp
<murdok_> reinstalando xubuntu alternate
<murdok_> creo que mejor no lo actualizo
<ivancp> murdok_: te deseo mucha suette
<murdok_> porque no me gusto eso TT_TT
<murdok_> voy a necesitar mucha suerte y varias horas de instalacion
<forces> murdok_, como instalaste lubuntu en xubuntu?
<forces> hacete una instalación mínima de ubuntu, y despues instalas lubuntu
<peque> buenas :)
<peque> alguien sabe si Ubuntu 11.04 vendrá con GNOME 3?
<Braiam> peque: no, sera unity
<peque> Braiam: oks, gracias por la info :)
<peque> (qué lástima, de todos modos...)
<peque> xD
<forces> peque, si vendrá con gnome 3
<forces> Braiam, no mientas
<forces> !gnome3
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'gnome3'.
<forces> @gnome3
<forces> @gnome 3
<Braiam> !unity
<kubot> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<forces> @ubuntu 11.04
<forces> Braiam, sabes la definición de gnome 3?
<forces> para ti, gnome 3 es solo gnome-shell
<n-iCe> ya instalaron gnome3?
<forces> osea que si tengo gnome 2, y le instalo gnome shell, es gnome 3 para ti?
<Braiam> forces: para el end user unity no será gnome
<peque> forces: tal vez he formulado mal mi pregunta. En todo caso me refería a gnome-shell
<peque> :)
<forces> Braiam, es gnome
<forces> =.=
<forces> y en ubuntu 11.04 viene gnome
<forces> nuevas librerias gtk, código mas limpio, además, gnome siempre estará disponible
<forces> ubuntu 11.04 trae 3 sesiones disponible
<murdok_> estaba afk
<murdok_> como instalae lubuntu en xubuntu?? solo utilice apt-get install lubuntu desktop
<forces> murdok_, y después te quedaste sin teclado?
<murdok_> no
<murdok_> despues de iniciar con el escritorio de lubuntu, me aparecieron 255 actualizaciones + o -, actualice y despues de reiniciar me quede sin teclado
<murdok_> estoy en etapa de instalacion de xubuntu, ahora lo conecte directo a internet, esta descargando fichero 28 de 40
<murdok_> estaba pensando, despues de instalar, matar el entorno grafico, instalar lubuntu desktop y despues desinstalar xubuntu desktop
<murdok_> en "teoria" deberia quedar como lubuntu????
<forces> mmm no estoy seguro
<forces> yo haría un netinst
<forces> y después instalaría lubuntu
<murdok_> eso nucna lo he hecho, se peude hacer el netinstall desde el cd de aletrnate???
<forces> murdok_, creo
<forces> pero solo desde consola
<forces> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<murdok_> bueno en la instalacion ya esta en la etapa de seleccionar e instalar programas va en 10%
<murdok_> veremos que pasa si cambio el entorno grafico por lubuntu
<murdok_> por ultimo dejare los dos
<murdok_> por si acaso
<forces> murdok_, actualiza antes de instalar lubuntu
<murdok_> este minimal te referias??? Ubuntu 10.10 "Maverick Meerkat" Minimal CD
<murdok_> ok actualizare antes de instalar lubuntu desktop, espero que no pasen muchas horas
<murdok_> esta en la etapa de configurando language-pack-en-base
<forces> murdok_, si
<forces> podes hacer una instalación mínima de ubuntu
<forces> instalas la X, y despues lubuntu
<forces> o solo instalas lubuntu-desktop
<forces> apt debería hacer el resto
<murdok_> veremos como me sale con xubuntu, ya esta instalando
<murdok_> aunque aun esta en 10%
<murdok_> configurando language pack en base
<murdok_> si no funciona
<murdok_> ya descargue y estoy quemando la minimal cd image
<forces> murdok_, de cuanta es tu conexión ?
<murdok_> 6 mb
<juanito1> mañana
<juanito1> sale la ultima version oficial de ubuntu 11.04 ? saben ?
<Braiam> juanito1: beta 2
<juanito1> ?
<Braiam> ubuntu 11.04-beta2?
<juanito1> no  que la version oficial salia mañana 14 de abril
<Braiam> es oficial pero no estable, juanito1, por eso el beta
<juanito1> y cuando sale la oficial ?
<Braiam> lee lo que acabo de decir
<Braiam> !11.04 | juanito1
<kubot> juanito1: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) es la próxima serie de Ubuntu, fecha de lanzamiento para el 28 de Abril del 2011. Natty *aún* está en desarrollo, soporte *sólo* en #ubuntu+1 (inglés).
<juanito1> tmr
<juanito1> ok
<juanito1> bueno de todas maneras falta poco
<Braiam> 15 dias
<ivancp> !release
<kubot> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<juanito1> espero venga con el firefox 4 predeterminado
<ivancp> juanito1: lo puedes descargar si es que no esta con firefox 4
<Thedemon007> Holas
<juanito1> claro
<Thedemon007> juanito alimaña
<diego_> hola alguien me podria decir como asignar una variable en c
<Braiam> !release
<kubot> Ubuntu libera una nueva version cada 6 meses. Cada version es soportada desde 18 meses a 5 años. Más informacion en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Braiam> diego_: variable valor;
<diego_> si por ejemplo esta en un bucle y lo que esta en la opcion 1 tengo que guardarlo en una varible entonces tengo que asignarcela
<ElWuilMeR> !flood
<kubot> No hagas flood por favor, es molesto para el resto de los usuarios. Si necesitas pegar mucho texto, usa el !pastebin :)
<Braiam> diego_: en ese caso sí
<diego_> se escriben las dos sin ningun guio a algo asi
<Braiam> diego_: primero declaras la variable usando " variable valor " y luego la usas en lo que desees usando solamente " variable "
<Braiam> diego_: aqui una lista de algunas variables --> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C_variable_types_and_declarations
<diego_> a listo gracias
<juanito1> Thedemon007, te pido un poco mas de respeto
<murdok_> forces
<forces> murdok_, ?
<murdok_> terminando de actualizar xubuntu, sinceramente es muy lento, creo que lejos gana lubuntu desktop
<forces> murdok_, que cpu tenes?
<murdok_> 1 giga
<murdok_> ram 128
<murdok_> actualice desde consola, lo encontre mas rapido
<forces> murdok_, pero que procesador es?
<forces> murdok_, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qddueXkD8E
<forces> :)
<forces> la capacidad de xubuntu y un pc viejo
<helg18> Buenas noches, alguien me puede ayudar?
<helg18> Turpial no conecta
<murdok_> no se le procesador
<murdok_> no me preocupe de ello
<Braiam> !detalles | helg18
<kubot> helg18: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<murdok_> lol forces, ese video el pc tiene una tarjeta de video de 32 MB
<forces> murdok_, si pero eso solo le sirve para compiz
<forces> murdok_, yo tenia xubuntu en una AMD Duron 950 Mhz
<forces> 256 de ram pc133
<forces> y un HDD IDE viejito
<Braiam> murdok_: la formula es procesador + memoria + disco duro
<forces> y anda bien
<joseefrainpb> hola a todos
<murdok_> bueno este pc apenas tiene 128 de ram
<Braiam> !hola | joseefrainpb
<kubot> joseefrainpb: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<murdok_> mas no puedo hacer
<murdok_> creo que con suerte se pudo instalar xubuntu
<joseefrainpb> disculpen hay alguno que sepa si ubuntu 64 bits corre mejor que el 32 bits?
<murdok_> trate con varias distros livianas y nada
<murdok_> alternate ayudo bastante
<guampa1> joseefrainpb: depende tu cpu y ra,
<guampa1> *ram
<Braiam> joseefrainpb: siempre y cuando tu hardware admita 64bits es preferible a la 32bit
<forces> murdok_, dime que procesador tienes?
<forces> instala el sysinfo
<murdok_> esta actualizando
<murdok_> no puedo hacer nada aun
<forces> murdok_, cuando termine entonces
<Braiam> murdok_: trata usando cat /proc/cpuinfo para dar la info
<murdok_> ok, tratare con eso braiam, aun esta instalando y configurando, no le pidan tanto al equipo, que es bien abuelito
<forces> haha
<forces> la soca
<murdok_> capaz que me quede dormido antes de que termine de hacer toda la actualizacion e instalacion
<joseefrainpb> guampal, braiam si  mi cpu la admite pero solo tengo 4 gb de ram
<forces> murdok_, de cuanta es tu velocidad de conexión?
<murdok_> 6 mb
<Braiam> joseefrainpb: entonces adelante, solo recuerda hacer una copia de seguridad de todo antes de hacer el cambio
<joseefrainpb> braiam: si por si las moscas siempre he tenido un respaldo y usando el live cd me corria muy bien
<joseefrainpb> braiam: gracias
<guampa1> joseefrainpb: vas bien con ese hardware
<guampa1> menos de 4gb ya no estaria tan recomendable pero asi va
<joseefrainpb> gracias guampa1
<guampa1> x nada
<murdok_> zzzzzzz aun instalando y configurando
<Braiam> alguien conoce un buen programa para la administracion de CyberCafes
<forces> murdok_, todavía?
<murdok_> se reinicio
<murdok_> esta cargando
<murdok_> ahora si que quedo peor
<murdok_> ahora no veo la ventana para ingresar la pass
<murdok_> y el teclado dejo de funcionar
<murdok_> definitivamente es mejor no actualizarlo
<murdok_> procesador amd atlhon
<murdok_> AMD athlon de 1 giga
<murdok_> reinicie y ahora aparecio la ventana
<murdok_> tuve que usar teclado en pantalla para ingresar la pass
<forces> murdok_, no sabes que modelo
<forces> que athlon
<forces> -.-
<murdok_> no, no se el modelo
<forces> AMD Turion(tm) II Dual-Core Mobile M500
<forces> ese es el mio
<forces> AMD << marca
<forces> Turion II <<< modelo
<forces> M500 <<-- serie
<forces> xD
<forces> murdok_, y no alcanza para otra pc?
<murdok_> el pc no es mio
<murdok_> es de un amigo que quiere reutilizarlo
<murdok_> como procesador de textos
<forces> yo creo que con mas ram
<forces> anda
<forces> me imagino que deben ser DIMM
<arp-off> pone mas ram
<arp-off> eso usa SODIMM
<forces> arp-off, no
<forces> so dimm it's so old!!
<arp-off> pf
<forces> DIMM nada más
<forces> o DDR
<arp-off> notebook?
<forces> algunos athlon ya venian con DDR
<arp-off> te avisoq ue la memoria de notebook se llama SODIMM
<forces> murdok_, procesador de textos? te refieres a openoffice?
<murdok_> el problema es que, quede sin teclado
<arp-off> y es DDR2 ...
<murdok_> no open no cargaria, abiword basta y sobra
<arp-off> en fin
<arp-off> un Turion X2
<arp-off> es un lindo micro
<forces> ah es cierto
<arp-off> con mas ram... anda barbaro
<forces> las confundí con las simm
<murdok_> voy a intentar conseguirle una ram
<lordsystem> NESECITO AQUIDA
<forces> arp-off, si pero el turion es mio
<lordsystem> AYUDA
<forces> el tiene un athlon viejo
<forces> de hace 10 años
<forces> os[Linux 2.6.35-28-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10] cpu[2 x AMD Turion(tm) II Dual-Core Mobile M500 (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.20GHz] mem[Physical: 3.6GB, 48.4% free] disk[Total: 47.9GB, 41.5% free] video[ATI Technologies Inc M880G [Mobility Radeon HD 4200]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI]
<forces> !ayuda | lordsystem
<arp-off> we
<kubot> lordsystem: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<arp-off> que athlon tiene
<arp-off> ?
<ElWuilMeR> !pregunta lordsystem
<kubot> lordsystem: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<forces> !mayusculas lordsystem
<kubot> lordsystem: No grites, por favor. Somos perfectamente capaces de leerte en minusculas. Lee el punto 8 (y los otros también) de http://www.uned.es/iued/guia_actividad/netiqueta.htm
<forces> murdok_, con 256MB ya andaría bien xubuntu
<lordsystem> ok perdon robot
<arp-off> ponele 1gb
<murdok_> si, vere si puedo consegurime otra ram de la misma que tare este pc
<arp-off> si es un athlon viejo. .. las DDR comunes
<arp-off> valen mas en relacion a una DDR nueva
<ElWuilMeR> !kubot lordsystem
<murdok_> lo se
<kubot> lordsystem: kubot es el bot de ayuda de #Ubuntu-es. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/m4v/kubot
<murdok_> pero puedo conseguirmela gratis
<arp-off> eso debe usar DDR333/400
<arp-off> vas a tener que comprar 2 bancos de 512MB DDR-400
<forces> no para que tanto
<forces> solo quiere correr xubuntu y abiword
<arp-off> como para que tanto
<forces> con 128MB de ram mas suficiente
<arp-off> nah
<forces> mucho desperdicio de recursos
<arp-off> como vas meter 128mb
<arp-off> ...
<forces> aprende a optimizar los sistemas
<arp-off> se coherente
<murdok_> si pero sin teclado no puedo hacer mucho
<murdok_> creo que podre conseguirme una memoria de 128
<arp-off> eso no te va cambiar nada
<arp-off> sigue siendo poca memoria
<arp-off> si vas a gastar, gasta 1 vez bien
<murdok_> quedaria de 256, que es bastante para un equipo tan viejo
<arp-off> ponele por lo menos 512MB mas
<forces> murdok_, si esta bien así
<arp-off> mañana agregas un par de cosas mas
<arp-off> y te volves a quedar justo con la ram
<arp-off> ...
<murdok_> pero
<murdok_> que hago ahora
<murdok_> otra vez no reconoce el teclado
<arp-off> la pc o ubuntu?
<murdok_> quedo solo funcionando el mouse :(
<murdok_> ubuntu
<arp-off> usb o ps/2¿
<murdok_> ps/2
<arp-off> raro...
<arp-off> en la pc funciona bien?
<arp-off> me refiero al inicio.. en el bios por ejemplo
<arp-off> o en el grub
<murdok_> antes de actualizar funcionaba sin problemas
<arp-off> ?
<arp-off> um
<arp-off> si reincias sigue sin andar?
<forces> murdok_, te van a pagar por eso al menos?
<forces> xD
<murdok_> no, es para un amigo
<arp-off> probaste reiniciar?
<forces> -.-
<murdok_> jamas pense que iba a ser tan complicado este pc
<forces> amigo != gratis
<forces> xD
<murdok_> ya reinicie 3 veces
<arp-off> murdok_
<arp-off> en grub anda?
<murdok_> si anda
<arp-off> ok
<arp-off> eleji en el grub la opcion de recuperacion
<arp-off> que te lleva a la consola
<arp-off> y proba si en la consola funciona
<murdok_> recovery mode????
<murdok_> bueno
<arp-off> sep
<murdok_> funciona en el grub
<murdok_> pude usar las flechas para desplazarme
<arp-off> si pero entra por consola
<arp-off> asi carga el kernel
<arp-off> sin entrar a X
<murdok_> se quedo pegado en Begin:running /scripts/init-bottom.....done.
<arp-off> dale tiempo
<murdok_> sigue congelado
<murdok_> cursor pestañando pero no hace nada
<arp-off> proba darle enter
<Braiam> murdok_: cuanto tardan normalmente mas 1 minuto
<arp-off> ok
<Braiam> eso es lo que tarda
<lordsystem> Buena día, por favor necesito ayuda con un inconveniente con mi tarjeta de sonido de mi laptop tengo una lenovo g455 tarjeta de audio ati-hd presento el problema que al insertar mi auricular no se escucha el sonido por alli si no que sigue saliendo audio por las cornetas normales de mi portatil he configurado el alsa-base.conf y nada he desintalado el alsa mixer e instalado el pulse-audio
<murdok_> bueno esperare otro minuto
<arp-off> murdok_
<murdok_> si???
<arp-off> si no, proba apretar: alt+ F3
<arp-off> por ejemplo
<lordsystem> instale los siguientes paquetes:  http://pastebin.com/JY2X3gVZ y aun no logro solucionar el problema si alguien por favor pudiera ayudarme se lo agradecería ;) Gracias
<murdok_> no hace nada
<arp-off> entonces se te colgo
<murdok_> definitivamente no debi actualizar
<arp-off> a que actualizaste
<arp-off> ?
<murdok_> actualize los paquetes de la distribucion
<arp-off> 10.10?
<murdok_> si
<arp-off> yo actualize todo al dia
<arp-off> no tube ningun problema
<arp-off> igual te repito, ponele si podes 1GB de ram
<arp-off> esa pc pasado el tiempo.. cada dia te trae mas problemas
<arp-off> al arrastrar cada vez mas procesos
<murdok_> jajajajajajajjajaja no creo que la placa aguante tanto
<arp-off> si
<arp-off> un athlon soporta perfectamente 1gb
<arp-off> es mas
<arp-off> fijate si el mother soporta Dual Channel
<arp-off> y pones 2 bancos de 512MB
<arp-off> solamente
<arp-off> te mejora un poco mas eso
<arp-off> incluso
<murdok_> mejor me voy a dormir mañana trabajo, el fin de semana intentare con el cd de mini image de ubuntu y vere si esta disponible la instalacion de lubuntu
<murdok_> ademas si es que puedo conseguirle mas ram
<Braiam> Dual Channel es para DDR2
<arp-off> no Braiam
<arp-off> dual channel xiste desde DDR1
<arp-off> existe*
<arp-off> dependiendo el mother claro..
<Braiam> crei que se llamaba 2 por el uso exclusivo de canales duales
<arp-off> claro
<arp-off> no tiene nada que ver los 2 canales con que sea ddr1 o ddr2
<murdok_> hracias de todos modos el fin de semana me conecto y les cuento como me fue
<arp-off> ok
<murdok_> buenas noches
<murdok_> y gracias
<arp-off> saludos
<Braiam> lordsystem: si corriste esos comandos no instalaste nada ya que aptitude nesecita la accion re/un/install para hacer algo
<arp-off> xD
<arp-off> esta mal eso
<arp-off> jeje
<arp-off> le falta el install
<Braiam> arp-off: y ddr3 es triple canal?
<lordsystem> no Braiam eso fue un error de transquicion de los comando en la shell como tal coloque el apt-get install
<arp-off> Braiam no
<lordsystem> y corrieron de manera perfecta se descargaron e instalaron pero de igual forma no soluciono
<arp-off> no depende de la memoria
<arp-off> si no del North Bridge
<arp-off> Intel implemento triple channel
<arp-off> AMD aun no
<Braiam> lordsystem: tenias algun problema antes de??
<lordsystem> Braiam,  problemas anteriores de audio?
<Braiam> si
<lordsystem> Braiam,  no solo ese q no puedo colocar mi audifono por q igual se escuha por las cornetas normales
<Braiam> lordsystem: ve a preferencias de sonido y busca las salidas
<lordsystem> Braiam, perfect y pruebo todas los drivers q me salen alli ???  eso ya lo habia echo y es una sola q me da sonido por q si elijo otra deja de sonar hasta las cornetas normales
<Braiam> ya me acorde
<Braiam> lordsystem: solucionaste el problema de los paquetes?
<lordsystem> Braiam, yo desintale el alsamixer tengo ahora el pulse.. y no he tenido probles con paquetes...
<Braiam> lordsystem: provaste cambiando el perfil?
<ElWuilMeR> lordsystem, el problema de los paquetes es con: http://pastebin.com/JY2X3gVZ
<ElWuilMeR> sudo aptitude linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.35-22-generic linux-backports-modules-alsa-maverick-generic
<lordsystem> Braiam,  perdon amigo rectifico si instale el paquete de linux-backports... los instale pero nada si cambie de perfil y tampoco
<Braiam> lordsystem: estas conectando los audifonos en el orificio correcto, no usas el del microfono, eh?
<lordsystem> Braiam, claro men -.- correctamente
<Braiam> lordsystem: tenia que preguntar, provaste otros audifonos/bocinas/parlantes/cornetas?
<lordsystem> Braiam, claro men y nada igual
<lordsystem> Braiam, en win2 funciona bien
<Braiam> lordsystem: cual es el modelo de tu pc
<lordsystem> Braiam, Lenovo G455
<Braiam> lordsystem: sigue las instrucciones de este link para instalar alsa https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/InstallingLinuxAlsaDriverModules
<Braiam> lordsystem: debes desinstalar alsa primero
<lordsystem> Braiam, desintalo pulse cierto primero q todo?
<Braiam> lordsystem: no se especifica esto, pero para la version 10.04 funciona
<Braiam> lordsystem: puedes verificarlo https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/616584
<Braiam> lordsystem: lo unico que dice es que si instalaste alsa por otra via lo desinstales y luego instales los recomendados por la wiki
<ElWuilMeR> lordsystem, desinstala todo e instala ese que el amigo Braiam te ha pasado ;)
<lordsystem> Braiam, ok men hare eso gracias luego de hacerlo te digo q surgio gracias amigo
<Braiam> lordsystem: todo listo?
<lordsystem> Braiam,  los repositorios ppa: ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa q me dan el el foro q me enviaste estan dañados
<Braiam> dejame ver
<Braiam> lordsystem: despues de agregar el ppa hiciste apt-get update?
<lordsystem> yes
<Braiam> lordsystem: podrias decirme lo que te tira este comando "uname -r
<lordsystem> 2.6.35-22-generic
<Braiam> lordsystem: podrias decirme (en pastebin) lo que te suelta este comando "dpkg --get-selections | grep linux"
<lordsystem>   Braiam, http://pastebin.com/F7rgLAmD
<Braiam> lordsystem: deberas desinstalar todo lo que sea linux-*2.6.35-22-*
<Braiam> lordsystem: y reiniciar
<lordsystem> Braiam, no dañaria el sistema?
<Braiam> lordsystem: en la lista que mandaste te puedes guiar cuales paquetes on
<Braiam> lordsystem: en esencia tienes dos nucleos instalados -22 y -28 y actualmente usas el viejo -22
<Braiam> lordsystem: el cual en el ppa no soportan
<Braiam> lordsystem: aunque si te hace sentir mas seguro reinicia usando el nucleo -28 el cual veras en el grub
<Braiam> lordsystem: y trata de nuevo
<Braiam> lordsystem: si todo funciona puedes desinstalar los paquetes con plena confianza ya que no son de utilidad
<lordsystem> ok estoy desintalando
<lordsystem> el linux-headers-2.6.35.22
<Braiam> lordsystem: no estoy seguro si te dejara desinstalar el linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic mientras lo uses
<lordsystem> si lo hizo
<Braiam> lordsystem: los desintalo todos?
<Braiam> desinstalo*
<lordsystem> por q lo acaba de hacer mira lo q me dice el dkms : auto instalo el servicio para el kernel 2.6.35-28
<lordsystem> es decir q esta corriendo el 35-28
<lordsystem> verdad?
<Braiam> lordsystem: segun "uname -r" no
<Braiam> lordsystem: para cambiar de nucleos es necesario el reinicio del sistema
<lordsystem> como reinicio usando el modulo 28
<lordsystem> ?
<Braiam> lordsystem: reinicias, cuando aparesca el grub para que elijas el nucleo busca el linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic y dale enter
<lordsystem> ok entonces selecciono el 35-28
<lordsystem> ?
<lordsystem> por q esta corriendo el 35.22
<Braiam> lordsystem: me corregiste
<Braiam> lordsystem: exacto
<lordsystem> perect voy y vengo
<lordsystem> Braiam, regrese
<lordsystem> ya estoy en modulo 28
<Braiam> lordsystem: y se escucha?
<lordsystem> sigue saliendo sonido por cornetas
<lordsystem> pero si hay sonido
<lordsystem> porcedo a desintalar el generic 2.6 35-22?
<lordsystem> *procedo
<Braiam> lordsystem: y no te olvides de los modulos de alsa que instalaste
<lordsystem> listo eliminados
<Braiam> lordsystem: ahora procede con lo del link
<Braiam> !hola | omeddragon
<kubot> omeddragon: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<lordsystem> No se pudieron descargar todos los índices de los repositorios
<Braiam> lordsystem: podrias pegarlo en pastebin y pasar el link
<lordsystem> Braiam, http://pastebin.com/whqF3yEC
<Braiam> lordsystem: prueba descargando la version manualmente en https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/ppa/+packages
<Braiam> recuerda es el 2.6.35-28
<Braiam> y borra los ppa de tu sources.list
<lordsystem> Braiam,  ok men gracias mañana continuare debo ir a descanzar graciasp po la ayuda
<fosco_> buenas
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<ScaN> buenas buenas buenas
<ScaN> arp-off, puto
<fosco_> !lenguaje
<kubot> Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<erAbuelo> eso es posible ?
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<kalo_> hola
<kalo_> alguien me señala algun sitio donde poder integrar nuevas fuentes de repositorios non free?
<kalo_> hay cada cosa pr internet, que no me fio....
<kalo_> me he instalado ubuntu 10.10 pero no es muy amigable... me falta mucho por hacer....
<kalo_> ayuda....
<erAbuelo> ein?
<erAbuelo> volvi :)
<kalo_> erAbuelo, ayuda con los repos non free...
<erAbuelo> de ubuntu ?
<erAbuelo> eso es en debian
<kalo_> jo, todos estais con ambre, ....
<kalo_> no hay ganas de responder...
<sebastian> cuales son las caracteristicas de la quinta generacion de computadoras(osea actual)
<fosco_> sebastian, eso mejor preguntalo en algun canal de hardware
<sebastian> muchas gracias cual es el canal?
<fosco_>  /msg alis list *hardware*
<hashashin> nas
<Estrellita> hola
<Ahimsa> En que carpeta me recomendáis instalar un juego?
<esmirlin> hola! hay alguien usando gnome3?
<fosco_> esmirlin, si
<fosco_> Ahimsa, si lo haces usando el gestor de paquetes él se encarga, si lo haces manualmente yo usaría /usr/local/games
<esmirlin> fosco_, puedo preguntarte unas duditas que tengo¿? (estoy corriendo gnome 3 en la beta de 11.04, pero la versión de gnome es la de ubuntu-gnome-remix)
<Ahimsa> Es que me recomienda home
<Ahimsa> y no me convence
<Ahimsa> Y como se desinstala manualmente?
<fosco_> Ahimsa, lo bueno de hacerlo en home es que no necesitarás permisos de administrador, lo malo es que el juego solo quedará disponible para ese usuario concreto
<Ahimsa> fosco_: ¿Y para desinstalar?
<fosco_> Ahimsa, la documentación deberá explicarlo, no hay un método unificado
<Ahimsa> ok
<esmirlin> fosco_, en qué sistema corres gnome 3? ubuntu natty?
<esmirlin> y en qué equipo¿?
<fosco_> ubuntu natty
<Ahimsa> [root@Knut joan]# /home/joan/Downloads/Trine.64.run
<Ahimsa> No protocol specified
<Ahimsa> (Trine.64.run:5315): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0
<fosco_> pc sobremesa 64bits
<Ahimsa> Eso me sale si lo intento ejecutar desde root
<fosco_> Ahimsa, si lo tienes en /home es precisamente para no hacerlo con root
<esmirlin> fosco_, es que lo estoy usando en el netbook y tengo un problemilla de interfaz (más que un problema es que soy un poco maniático)
<Ahimsa> me interesa hacerlo con root
<esmirlin> resulta que el panel de abajo, el que mantiene el systray
<esmirlin> es como si fuera demasiado grande cuando estoy en la pantalla actividades
<esmirlin> y tapa los botones de wikipedia y google
<esmirlin> sabes si hay alguna forma de modificar eso¿?
<fosco_> Ahimsa, muy mala idea, ubuntu no usa root para nada, si lo haces provocas muchas inconsistencias en los permisos de los archivos
<esmirlin> sé que es muy beta aún y que tiene bugs, sólo pregunto por si acaso :P
<fosco_> esmirlin, se puede modificar editando el archivo css que define el tema
<fosco_> no hay una manera grafica de hacerlo
<esmirlin> pero me pasa a mí sólo o es algo generalizado¿? (o sólo en netbooks)
<fosco_> a mi no me pasa, pero mi pantalla es 21"
<esmirlin> fosco_, pero tiene sentido que sea por la pantalla del netbook¿?
<fosco_> podría ser, aunquedan bastantes cosas de diseño por pulir
<esmirlin> fosco_, te puedo enseñar un screenshot?
<fosco_> claro
<esmirlin> fosco_, ostias! no funciona dropbox en gnome3¿? :S
<fosco_> subela a imgur.com
<esmirlin> okis
<esmirlin> http://imgur.com/CT4bD
<esmirlin> ahí está!
<fosco_> pues si, parece q no ajusta bien la posicion de los botones
<esmirlin> es raro
<esmirlin> bueno iré actualizando y ya está
<esmirlin> fosco_, qué te parece¿? te gusta gnome 3?
<fosco_> me gusta
<esmirlin> fosco_, más que unity?
<fosco_> aunque el PPA que hay para natty va bastante mal
<fosco_> mucho más q unity
<esmirlin> a mí tmb
<esmirlin> unity es lo peor, no es funcional
<esmirlin> y es horrible :S
<esmirlin> y crees que habrá versión estable para natty cuando ésta deje de ser beta¿?
<fosco_> es difícil de saber, gnome3 ya es "estable", el tema está en si los de ubuntu tienen interés en hacer bien los paquetes o no
<carnau> yo estoy probando unity y tampoco está tan mal como lo pintais.
<esmirlin> fosco_, es que es una putada tener que instalar otra distro para tener un gnome 3 tan perfecto como este, es que me encanta
<esmirlin> si al menos se pudiera instalar al mismo nivel que en suse pero en debian o algún derivado casi ni me importaría dejar ubuntu hasta que lo pulieran
<fosco_> carnau, cuestion de gustos, a mi no me gusta
<fosco_> esmirlin, estoy preparando una guia sobre como instalar gnome3 en natty usando el PPA de gnome3 y dejarlo bien
<fosco_> a ver si lo consigo
<carnau> tampoco he probado gnome3, se puede instalar en karmic?
<esmirlin> carnau, es feísimo, sólo me gusta la sensación de estar en un sistema como "plastificado" pero el resto no sé es como antiguo
<fosco_> carnau, no
<esmirlin> fosco_, sabes del proyecto ubuntu gnome remix?
<fosco_> si
<esmirlin> y lo que quieres hacer es algo parecido a ellos¿?
<fosco_> ellos pretenden hacer una distribucion paralela
<fosco_> yo solo quiero arreglar los fallos de los paquetes del PPA
<esmirlin> fosco_, y en qué cambiaría¿? si el fin de los dos es arreglar gnome 3 en ubuntu no¿?
<esmirlin> fosco_, pásame el link cuando lo tengas
<fosco_> claro
<esmirlin> espero que funcione mejor que este xD que me está agobiando
<esmirlin> fosco_, te funciona dropbox?
<fosco_> no lo uso
<yarinse> hola
<yarinse> ayuda con los repos...
<yarinse> aptoncd, por que no funciona en ubuntu 10.10? no me carga la iso..., alguna solucion.....
<omikron4> algun desfase con aptoncd?? La última versión es del 2007, actualmente su desarrollo está detenido, no se esperan nuevas versiones.
<omikron4> que quieres hacer realmente yarinse?
<omikron4> porque esto es lo que hace y no grabar isos.. eso le toca al usb creator o a unetbootin.. http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/APTonCD
<yarinse> aptoncd, por que no funciona en ubuntu 10.10? no me carga la iso..., alguna solucion.....
<yarinse> ayuda con los repos...
<yarinse> alguna web que sea fiable para integrar los repos non free?
<guampa> web fiable?
<ivancp> buenas!
<gkahn> hola a todos, una consulta: como puedo habilitar el puerto usb en virtualbox? me reconoce la impresora pero no los pendrives. uso 10.04 lts
<gkahn> hola a todos, falto la primera parte
<arlosirc> buenas. al ejecutar un .exe con wine me da este error. qué puede ser por favor? err:module:attach_process_dlls "opengl32.dll" failed to initialize, aborting
<lenadi> al final unity saldrá en el 11.04 o no?
<fosco_> lenadi, si
<fosco_> arlosirc, comprobar en la web del wine si ese programa funciona o no
<fosco_> !appdb
<kubot> Wine Application DataBase es una base de datos sobre programas de Windows que corren y son soportados por !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org (Inglés)
<arlosirc> fosco_, sí funciona, angry birds
<lenadi> y creeis que el ppa de gnome3 funcionará bien en natty?
<fosco_> entonces asegurate de q tienes soporte 3D
<arlosirc> fosco_, cómo lo miro?
<fosco_> glxinfo | grep -i render
<arlosirc> direct rendering: Yes
<arlosirc> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 8400 GS/PCI/SSE2
<fosco_> segun la web del wine ese programa no va
<fosco_> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=22450&iTestingId=60788
<arlosirc> justo estoy leyendo una web para instalarlo en ubuntu y les va
<arlosirc> fixme:heap:HeapSetInformation 0x651000 0 0x32fd58 4
<arlosirc> err:module:attach_process_dlls "opengl32.dll" failed to initialize, aborting
<arlosirc> err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"I:\\AngryBirds\\AngryBirds.exe" failed, status c0000005
<aukkan> lo actualice
<aukkan> http://ubuntuconce.blogspot.com/
<dannyLopez68> buenas, como instalo screen o como se si lo tengo instalado?
<dannyLopez68> trato de seguir esta guia http://debianduim.wordpress.com/2008/10/12/irssi-parte-3-irssi-y-screen/
<dannyLopez68> p   screen                                                                             - Un multiplexor de terminal con emulación de terminal VT100/ANSI
<jamesjedimaster> si ejecutas screen y no sale un mensaje de que no esta instalado, es que lo tienes instalado
<dannyLopez68> a ese programa se refiere?
<dannyLopez68> jamesjedimaster: ̣̣̣^
<ivancp> dannyLopez68: no puedes escrir screen en el terminal?
<jamesjedimaster> no entendi la pregunta
<ivancp> !screen
<kubot> screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<ivancp> dannyLopez68: sudo apt-get install screen
<Braiam> como modifico una lista de UPNP por la terminal?
<mimecar> upnp?
<Braiam> mimecar: si
<ivancp> Braiam: si esta en un archivo entonces usa vi, o nano, joe... etc
<mimecar> no se lo que es UPNP
<Braiam> es un router el cual tiene un bug en virtual host
<Braiam> no permite abrir los puertos correctamente
<Braiam> exepto para upnp
<Braiam> conosco que hay programas que usan una libreria para usar upnp pero no se como hacerlo manualmente
<mimecar> ¿no está en los repositorios?
<Braiam> mimecar: si, pero lo usan para compilar, no como herramienta
<MaRk-I> Braiam: pues depende de que upnp server utulizes, esta mediatomb, xbmc, mythtv etc.
<Braiam> MaRk-I: el problema es que es un router
<MaRk-I> Braiam:  entonces tienes que usar el entorno del router
<MaRk-I> no se como te refieres a modificar la lista por terminal solo que te conectes por telnet
<Braiam> MaRk-I: el problema es que ignora los virtual host que establesco, pero no los de upnp
<Braiam> MaRk-I: trate telnet pero esta bien liado
<MaRk-I> Braiam: deberias de leer el manual del router entonces
<Braiam> MaRk-I: es el router que me proveyo mi isp, solo trae el quick guide
<MaRk-I> Braiam:  y en los settings del router viene la opcion de habilitar UPNP?
<mimecar> busca el manual
<mimecar> o habla con tu ISP
<Braiam> MaRk-I: si pero no se usarlo para que me rutee el puerto 80 a la ip *.*.*.*
<Braiam> donde corre apache
<MaRk-I> creo que confundes, eso seria on port forwarding
<Braiam> MaRk-I: transmission funciona pero solo configura su propio puerto
<Braiam> en la pagina donde configuro los port fowarding se llama virtual host
<Braiam> segun la ayuda en pantalla del propio router
<mimecar> Braiam: sigue con las dudas en el canal de offtopic
<Braiam> ok
<mimecar> el router no está relacionado con ubuntu
<Braiam> pero la herramienta que podria usar si
<mimecar> si, pero es un problema con el router
<Braiam> yo busco algo como  "upnp-utility forward -p 80 -ip 192.168.*.*"
<mimecar> no con el funcionamiento de ubuntu
<mimecar> los cambios los tienes que hacer en el sistema que lleve instalado el propio router
<MaRk-I> Braiam: como te dije son settings del router, ademas algunos ISPs blockean el puerto 80 por defecto http://img.flashtux.org/img132dc4e2f128x976f976b.png
<Braiam> encontre lo que buscaba upnp-router-control
<aukkan> Chicos, comparto este blog de ubuntu concepcion chile con ustedes. estamos comenzando http://ubuntuconce.blogspot.com/
<aukkan> http://ubuntuconce.blogspot.com/
<d4n0n3> buenas
<d4n0n3> quiero hacer un juego en 3d
<d4n0n3> online
<d4n0n3> algien me sabria aconsejar
<mimecar> es algo complicado de hacer
<d4n0n3> ya ya :D
<d4n0n3> la cosa es que no se que lenguaje usar
<mimecar> tienes bastante dinero para mantener los servidores?
<d4n0n3> eso no es problema ahora
<mimecar> puedes usar C++ y OpenGL
<d4n0n3> y podria integrarlo sin problemas en una web?
<d4n0n3> a ver la idea es que puedas jugar desde el navegador
<mimecar> eso sería para los clientes
<mimecar> busca como se usa OpenGL desde el navegador
<d4n0n3> si que encuentro algo
<ivancp> d4n0n3: lo que intentas hacer es algo grande... muy grande.. aun necesitas comprender muchas cosas pero creo que on unity3d lograras algo
<d4n0n3> relacionado con html5
<d4n0n3> WebGL
<d4n0n3> vale me informo
<mimecar> d4n0n3: te hacen falta muchos conocimientos
<d4n0n3> si si
<d4n0n3> pero que me pongo
<d4n0n3> :D
<ivancp> d4n0n3: no puedes arrancar un coche metiendo 5ta  debes empezar con primera... y asi..
<mimecar> se nota que no sabes lo que quieres hacer
<d4n0n3> a ver
<d4n0n3> soy conciente
<ivancp> d4n0n3: se que tus objetivos son muy grandes.. debes ser muy optimista por que los conocimientos que llevan a hacer algo asi son muy avanzados...
<d4n0n3> de que me enfrente a un proyecto devastador
<d4n0n3> programar en C++
<d4n0n3> no es problema para mi
<mimecar> una aplicación en navegador web será java / javascript
<d4n0n3> ai vaa
<d4n0n3> es que no se por donde enfocar mi camino
<d4n0n3> que quiero que mi meta sea esta
<d4n0n3> perdonar si no realice bien la primera pregunta
<mimecar> d4n0n3: hazte primero un tres en ralla que se ejecute desde el navegador
<d4n0n3> clarooo
<d4n0n3> si empezare por ai
<d4n0n3> pero si que tengo entendio
<d4n0n3> que el 2d y 3d
<d4n0n3> son caminos diferentes
<d4n0n3> y pense
<mimecar> hazlo en 3d
<ivancp> con unity3d puedes lograr algo.. http://unity3d.com/gallery/ te deseo mucha suerte....
<mimecar> sigue la conversación en el canal de offtopic
<ivancp> d4n0n3: por favor escribe tus ideas en una sola linea... no es muy gentil de tu parte escribir cada pabra en una linea
<ivancp> d4n0n3: !!!!
<ivancp> d4n0n3: mimecar tiene razon... en este lugar no!
<d4n0n3> vale, sorry tengo poca practica en el irc
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<d4n0n3> y disculpar de nuevo, si me sali del tema pero se que por aqui podriais ayudarme
<d4n0n3> gracias ivancp
<d4n0n3> voy a leer
<seyacat> hola ubuntu es
<seyacat> el proceso en los clientes delgados corren en el cliente verdad?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> el cliente no hace procesado
<seyacat> mimecar, cheverazo por que eso el lo que necesito, tengo un centro con maquinas viejitas, y quiero correr con clientes delgaso
<seyacat> ahora necesito que estos corran con sonido? es posible?
<mimecar> el servidor tiene que ser potente
<seyacat> mimecar, si es un servidor potente
<mimecar> no se si los clientes pueden tener sonido
<seyacat> y bueno basicamente correran una aplicacion , pero lo importante como digo es el sonido
<seyacat> lo malo de esta aplicacion es que esta hecha en director
<mimecar> que es director?
<seyacat> corre bien con wine,pero no se si es posible hacer clientes delgados con windows
<seyacat> director es una aplicacion muerta de flash para hacer ejecutables
<mimecar> busca los programas que funcionan en el servidor
<seyacat> este programa corre bien con wine, pero trate con NX, en NX4 hace solo el fordward de sonido, pero no de WINE,
<ivancp> seyacat: buena pregunta... el sonido en el cliente se escucha en el server o se replica en el cliente?
<seyacat> deberia sonar en el cliente
<ivancp> seyacat: creo que preliminarmente puedes intentar loguearte usando putty con x11 haber que pasa
<mimecar> ivancp: el sonido saldrá en el servidor
<seyacat> mira no tengo problemas en hacer fordward de apliciones con ssh
<seyacat> lastimosamente con wine, no corre la aplicacion con fordward de X
<ivancp> mimecar: mmmmm
<mimecar> por ssh estas en el ordenador remoto
<seyacat> y peor hacer fordward de este
<seyacat> otro falla es que NX4 esta muy beta aun y hace crash muy frecuntemente
<seyacat> la otra seria correr clientes delgados windows, con un servidor linux, claro, pero no sabria si funciona el sonido en el cliente, por eso mi pregunta
<ivancp> seyacat: http://www.justlinux.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-112425.html
<jose> perdonar que os interrumpa... pero me aconsejais un reproductor mp3 pa ubuntu?
<jamesjedimaster> rythmbox
<jose> ok gracias
<jose> es q antes usaba uno muy sencillo que me encantaba pero no recuerdo su nombre :(
<MaRk-I> audacity
<MaRk-I> perdon audacious*
<jose> pues creo q era ese...
<jose> tb probe el qmmp
<fosco_> buenas
<jose> y cliente torrent para ubuntu?
<fosco_> transmission
<jose> ok
<ivancp> jose: vlc
<jose> ese lo tengo como preferente
<forces> saluton
<dannyLopez68> el audio dejo de funcionar como lo levanto de nuevo?
<Braiam> !detalles | dannyLopez68
<kubot> dannyLopez68: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<flypp> dannyLopez68, prueba cerrando cualquier aplicación de audio y poniendo en terminal: pulseaudio -k
<dannyLopez68> no tengo pilse xD
<dannyLopez68> pulse*
<flypp> no tienes ubuntu?
<dannyLopez68> si pero segui esta guia http://ubuntu-guia.blogspot.com/2010/11/quitar-pulseaudio-reinstalar-alsa.html
<flypp> pues entonces, tú sabrás lo que has hecho
<dannyLopez68> si es que estaba funcionando a la perfección pero me dio por dale un aplay y puf dejjo de sonar x(
<flypp> pues mírate los logs de syslog
<dannyLopez68> *o*
<flypp> de todas formas, aunque tuvieses pulse, también tenías alsa, sólo que las aplicaciones alsa se redirigían a pulseaudio
<flypp> para reiniciar alsa-> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<dannyLopez68> flypp: Ok
 * cousteau se pregunta si tiene pulse
<flypp> y mírate /var/log/syslog /var/log/user.log /var/log/messages /var/log/dmesg... si deja de funcionar el audio, alguna razón habrá
<cousteau> meh, sí que tengo :(
<dannyLopez68> flypp: te paso los logs?
<flypp> a mí?
<flypp> xD
<flypp> ni de coña, tendrás que mirarlos tú, eres el administrador de tu equipo
<dannyLopez68> ¬¬_J
<molocoize> buenas
<Vero2> hola
<molocoize> decodificador text/html para ver videos desde toten
<molocoize> es lo que necesito
<molocoize> hay alguien que sepa como instalarlos?
<cousteau> ¿decodificador text/html?
<molocoize> si
<cousteau> ¿sabes que eso no es un vídeo?
<cousteau> ábrelo con el gedit; verás letritas
<cousteau> es una página web
<molocoize> me lo pide el toten cuando quiero ver un video de youtube
<cousteau> ¿cómo abres el vídeo de youtube?
<flypp> molocoize, un vídeo descargado del youtube o pretendías ver un enlace de youtube en totemo?
<molocoize> con la dirreccion de la pagina
<flypp> *totem
<cousteau> ¿poniendo la URL de la _página_ del vídeo de youtube? (hay un complemento para ver vídeos de youtube)
<molocoize> el enlace
<flypp> pues eso es código html, totem no reproduce páginas web
<cousteau> molocoize, eso no es un vídeo, es una página web
<flypp> si quieres reproducir enlaces de youtube, prueba con vlc
<MaRk-I> molocoize: si queres ver videos de youtube mejor usa UMPLAYER
<cousteau> de todas formas, totem tiene un plugin de youtube, mira a ver si lo puedes activar
<molocoize> eso es lo que intento
<MaRk-I> cousteau: youtube cambio el formato de su pagina, por eso no se ven
<cousteau> ahm
<cousteau> a lo mejor actualizando...
 * cousteau prueba su script para Tucan a ver si sigue funcionando
<flypp> anda, lo ha cambiado hace poco MaRk-I ? estoy viendo que el vlc no los traga
<flypp> y hace unos pocos días sí que funcionaban
<MaRk-I> flypp: si hace como una semana algo asi
<cousteau> pues a mí me sigue funcionando con mi plugin de Tucan
 * cousteau se pule las uñas en la camiseta
<MaRk-I> minitube y umplayer me funciona, vlc y totem no
<cousteau> estarán desactualizados
<molocoize> esoes vlc y toten, no
<molocoize> umplayer esta el sinaptyc?
<MaRk-I> molocoize: creo que si pero tienes que instalar el nuevo con PPA
<MaRk-I> porque te actualiza mplayer y mencoder
<molocoize> amigo
<molocoize> que jodienda
<Braiam> MaRk-I: podrias decirme donde lo viste
<cousteau> molocoize, también puedes usar un programa que se llama Firefox...
<MaRk-I> Braiam: donde vi que el cambio o el PPA de umplayer?
<Braiam> MaRk-I: el cambio de youtube
<molocoize> el navegador cousteau
<MaRk-I> lo vie en webupd8 de ahi saque el umplayer
<cousteau> sip, ahí se ven los vídeos bastante bien...
<MaRk-I> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/umplayer-available-in-webupd8-ubuntu.html
<cousteau> (salvando el hecho de que flash va cada vez peor)
<MaRk-I> cousteau: en umplayer va mejor sin flash y se ve super
<molocoize> tambien da problemas lo hay que recargar to seguido
<cousteau> MaRk-I, yo lo que suelo hacer es abrirlo con firefox, darle a pause, y (si a flash no le da por colgarse, que últimamente pasa bastante cuando abres varias pestañas) recuperar el vídeo
<MaRk-I> ahi mismo tira el enlaze al .deb si no quieres instalar el PPA
<molocoize> gracias ,a todos maquinas me voy a cenar nos vemos
<Braiam> yo prefiero el formato html5
<cousteau> antes se podía ver en /tmp, pero con este script http://paste.ubuntu.com/568869/ te los recupera
<Braiam> video crudo a mi navegador sin plugins
<MaRk-I> cousteau: lo que me gusta es que no se lleva todo el cpu con umplayer como lo hace el navegador
<yarinse> hola, alguien me dice como instalo repositorios de aplicaciones propietarias?
<yarinse> me he instalado u10.10 y aunque hice un aptoncd no me vale para la nueva version...
<mimecar> que tiene que ver aptoncd con las aplicaciones propietarias?
<cousteau> MaRk-I, sip, flash suckea
<cousteau> si bien flash 10.2 parece estar tremendamente optimizado... diría que va hasta un 20% mejor
<Braiam> sigo prefiriendo html5
<flypp> yarinse, las aplicaciones propietarias no siempre proveen repositorios, pero si lo hacen, en su web oficial estarán
<cousteau> ¿he dicho yo que flash sea mejor que html5?
<yarinse> flypp, me refiero a algo como sourceforges.net que puede contener muchos soft pero no logro localizar el deb pra instalar en synaptic...
<mimecar> yarinse: que programa concreto quieres
<yarinse> mimecar, son varios, que no estan disponible en ubuntu recien instalado...
<mimecar> y son...?
<yarinse> codec..., real player,,, uhhhss muchos mas....
<guampa> yarinse: fijate si los encontras aca
<MaRk-I> yarinse: creo que donfundes repos de ubuntu con una pagina para alojar programas independientes
<guampa> http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<mimecar> cuidado con los repositorios externos que poneis
<Braiam> yarinse: creo que si buscas en el administrador de software algo vas ha encontrar
<MaRk-I> yarinse: codecs tienes que habilitar "medibuntu"
<guampa> otro administrador bueno de repos externos son ailurus / ubuntu tweak
<yarinse> guampa, lo veo...
<MaRk-I> !medibuntu
<kubot> medibuntu es un repositorio que no puede incluirse con Ubuntu por razones legales | Sitio: http://www.medibuntu.org | Para agregar el repositorio ver en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<MaRk-I> !codecs
<kubot> Para instalar aplicaciones restringidas (Flash, Java, MP3 y demás codecs de audio y video) ver (en inglés): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<yarinse> kubot, lo veo...
<kubot> yarinse: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<flypp> yarinse, de todas formas aptoncd está descontinuado desde el 2007, y símplemente guarda copia de lo que tenga en /var/cache/apt/archives
<guampa> yarinse: disculpa para que queres usar aptoncd?
<subtextfuge> buenas.
<yarinse> guampa, ahhh para hacer una copia de lo que tengo instalado en un portatil y pasarlo a la nueva instalacion en un pc mesa
<yarinse> pero no sirve aptoncd cuando las versiones son distintas....
<yarinse> de ubuntu
<guampa> si son versiones distintas lo unico que podes hacer es pasar la lista de paquetes y descargar de nuevo en la otra maquina
<mimecar> yarinse: con versiones diferentes no funciona
<yarinse> flypp, pos no lo sabia...
<mimecar> siempre te faltará algún paquete por dependencias
<yarinse> ya... solo sirve para pasar lo instalado de un pc a otro con la misma version de ubuntu...
<mimecar> siempre que no hayas borrado los archivos deb
<mimecar> si has borrado algunos antes de usar aptoncd te faltarán en el otro equipo
<atotclic> buenas
<p3r3g0y0> buenas a todos
<p3r3g0y0> tengo un problema con los permisos de escritura  al conectarme a un servidor de archivos windows
<p3r3g0y0> /192.168.0.8/carpeta /home/usuario/Z cifs auto,user=usuario,password=xxxxxxx,noexec,user,rw,nounix,iocharset=utf8	0	0
<mimecar> ese usuario tiene permisos de escritura?
<p3r3g0y0> si
<mimecar> donde has colocado esa línea?
<p3r3g0y0> en fstab
<mimecar> no me parece que sea correcta
<MaRk-I> tienes permiso desde linux, pero esta habilitado en windows?
<guampa> p3r3g0y0: te monta el share y no podes escribir?
<guampa> o no lo monta para nada
<p3r3g0y0> lo monta pero no me deja escribir
<guampa> y en linea de comandos sucede lo mismo?
<p3r3g0y0> sip
<guampa> mira que en windows el usuario tiene que tener permisos tanto en el share como en el sistema de archivos
<p3r3g0y0> voy a mirar
<p3r3g0y0> ya verifique y si los tiene
<atotclic> buenas
<atotclic> algunproblema??
<atotclic> buenas
<pupy> hola
<pupy> como puedo instalar moodle?
<pupy> no me sale ni apache en el "centro de software ubuntu"
<pupy> y ya actualize la lista
<d0lph1n> alguien utiliza Ekiga?
<d0lph1n> tengo problemas a la hora de intentar conectar
<Braiam> d0lph1n: podrias ser mas especifico?
<d0lph1n> no me conecta con mi cuenta SIP
<d0lph1n> y he metido todos los datos correctamente (supongo)
<Braiam> d0lph1n: cual es el error que te muestra?
<d0lph1n> que no ha conectado con la cuenta
<d0lph1n> No se pudo registar la cuenta ...
<MaRk-I> d0lph1n: cuando inicias ekiga te da la opcion de registrar una cta. despues tienes que confirmarla con un email... (no recuerdo ya mucho que trate)
<d0lph1n> no me han pedido que la confirme
<d0lph1n> pero me han mandado un correo con toda mi información
<d0lph1n> he puesto toda la información correctamente
<d0lph1n> pero no me conecta :S
<Braiam> d0lph1n: trata de entrar por la pagina a tu usuario y verifica la informacion
<d0lph1n> ok :)
<d0lph1n> no tiene login
<d0lph1n> solo links para cambiar o recuperar la contraseña
<Braiam> d0lph1n: tu contrataste servicio?
<d0lph1n> si
<d0lph1n>  he creado la cuenta
<d0lph1n> la gratuita
<d0lph1n> la de diamond call no
<Braiam> d0lph1n: yo uso un proveedor privado, y cuando me hace eso es problema con el internet
<Braiam> trata parar cualquier uso intencivo del internet y trata de nuevo
<Braiam> intensivo*
#ubuntu-es 2011-04-15
<d0lph1n> no tengo un uso intensivo :S
<Braiam> trata de nuevo, en la ventana de cuentas desactiva, espera y vuelve a activar la casilla que corresponde a tu cuenta
<d0lph1n> voy a reiniciar
<d0lph1n> saludos a todos :)
<d0lph1n> y gracias Braiam por tu atención
<nestor> alguien que me ayude con joomla
<Braiam> !detalles | nestor
<kubot> nestor: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<nestor> Braiam, necesito instalar un foro, primero instale phpbb3 pero no lo podia hacer parte de joomla 1.5.20 asi que decidi instalarle kunena y al instalarle la version 1.6.x pero no me funciono ahora intento con la version 1.5.14 y lo instala hasta donde dice creating version table! y un guion verde, pero cuando trato de ejecutarlo me dice que no se ha instalado completamente y que lo vuelva a instalar, lo baje de la propia pagina de kunena
<Braiam> nestor: limpiaste la instalacion?
<nestor> como se hace eso?
<Braiam> nestor: es decir desintalaste todo lo que no vas a usar
<nestor> aun no, porque no logro hacer que se instale el foro, sino no me sirve de nada o si?
<Braiam> nestor: trata de tener instalado solo lo que kunena va ha usar
<nestor> el detalle es que no se mucho sobre joomla y es una tarea para el domingo, ademas la instalacion esta solo con lo que joomla instala de ahi solo kunena que trato de instalar
<Braiam> nestor: a ver si entiendo, quieres instalar joomla, pero como no te funciona usas kunena?
<nestor> Braiam, tengo instalado joomla, y quiero instalar kunena para foros
<file_not_found4> no puedo configurar thunderbird con hotmail
<file_not_found4> como lo configuro?
<Braiam> file_not_found4: hotmail no usa pop3 ni smtp, por lo tanto no, no lo puedes hacer
<file_not_found4> que usa?
<nestor> fosco_ ya has instalado kunena en joomla?
<Braiam> file_not_found4: si tienes una cuenta corporativa si, de lo contrario te recomiendo gmail
<file_not_found4> no tengo la gratuita
<MaRk-I> file_not_found4: http://support.mozillamessaging.com/ca/kb/Thunderbird+and+Hotmail
<Braiam> nestor: que versiones usas de joomla y kunena
<nestor> joomla 1.5.20 y kunena 1.5.14
<file_not_found4> MaRk-I: yahoo no me anda en thunderbird
<MaRk-I> file_not_found4: dijiste hotmail no yahoo
<file_not_found4> ahora estoy probando con yahoo
<file_not_found4> Sending of password did not succeed. Mail server pop.mail.yahoo.com responded: invalid user/password
<Braiam> nestor: lee esto http://docs.kunena.org/index.php/K_1.6_Installation_Guide
<MaRk-I> file_not_found4: estas en USA?
<MaRk-I> plus.pop.mail.yahoo.com
<file_not_found4> argentina
<nestor> Braiam, estoy leyendo vere si tengo el mysql que dice y el php porque por lo visto ya los instala el servidor al cual quiero subir la pagina
<MaRk-I> file_not_found4: http://help.yahoo.com/l/us/yahoo/mail/yahoomail/mailplus/pop/pop-51.html
<seyacat_> hola ubuntu es, estoy tratando de configurar una maquinita chiquita para que comparta el internet, aperentemente todo esta bien , pero simplemente no funciona
<seyacat_> tengo confugurado iptables con postrouting
<seyacat_> activado el fordward
<seyacat_> lo unico diferente a otras configuraciiones es que tengo 3 interfaces
<file_not_found4> no funciona
<seyacat_> si hago ping al ip de google funciona, incluso si hago dig al dominio de google me arroja los ips que que todo estuviera bien, pero simplemente no navega
<nestor> Braiam, ese manual habla del joomla 1.6.3 y esa fue la version que ya trate de instalar y me fue imposible,
<guampa> seyacat_: pasame la salida de ip -r , ifconfig , iptables-save y el /etc/resolv.conf si queres
<guampa> en donde tenes el problema en la maquina que forwardea o en un "cliente" ?
<seyacat_> en el cliente
<seyacat_> pero creo que es alguna regla
<guampa> x eso
<seyacat_> en el servidor
<guampa> pasame esos datos del server como para saber de una como esta
<seyacat_> dame un 5
<guampa> ok
<guampa> perdon "ip r"
<seyacat_> guanpa http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/594276/
<rigoleto> hols
<guampa> seyacat_: esta bien
<seyacat_> si sabes es extraño
<guampa> el firewall no es
<seyacat_> por que puedo hacer ping a cualquier dominio
<seyacat_> desde el cliente
<seyacat_> pero no puedo navegar
<guampa> las politicas las tenes en accept para probar? porque despues veo accept en el filtro x interfaz
<seyacat_> si esta todo en accept
<guampa> mira lo mas concluyente es nmap y netcat
<seyacat_> dame una pista de que debo hacer
<guampa> si desde la maquina "cliente" podes hacer un nmap a un host de internet ponele nmap -p 80 google.com
<guampa> y te reporta que el puerto esta abierto, (no tiene que decir filtered) esta bien
<seyacat_> si puedo hacer nmap
<guampa> y podes probar nc google.com 80
<guampa> y ahi escribis "get /"
<guampa> te tendria que devolver html
<guampa> y un par de encabezados http
<guampa> si eso anda el tema es el browser nada de la red
<seyacat_> no , no devulve nada
<seyacat_> me pasa con todos los browser de los clientes
<seyacat_> me parece muy raro
<seyacat_> puse un proxy en el server, asi estoy conectado ahora, pero lo quiero trasnparente
<guampa> no tocaste ningun systcl de red ni esas cosas ?
<seyacat_> mira esta maquina estaba preconfigurada, asi que algo raro anda por ahi
<seyacat_> estoy haciendo un log de paquetes dropeado, hay muchos intentos de hacer fordwad por la interface externa
<guampa> pero el nmap te funciona? que raro
<seyacat_> me parece que estoy bloqueado paquetes con enlace establecido
<seyacat_> voy a ver si abro eso
<guampa> es que tenes todo en accept
<seyacat_> si eso es lo raro
<guampa> no necesitas aceptar nada explicitamente, de hecho si queres hace un iptables -F
<guampa> cosa de que te simplifique mientras solucionas
<guampa> lo unico que necesitas es tener -P FORWARD ACCEPT (que esta) y el MASQUERADE
<seyacat_> aja
<guampa> y esto tanto x eth0 como uap0 ?
<seyacat_> bueno por uap0 bastaria, la eth0 esta desconectada
<guampa> podes probar con otra maquina x eth0 a ver si pasa
<Braiam> !fx
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'fx'.
<colo> hola: alguien sabria decirme si alguno de estos deb me sirven para el 10.04, http://code.google.com/p/linux-whiteboard/downloads/list
<juanantonio> Buenas noches
<juanantonio> dabor> Gracias por tu ayuda del otro día, aMule a control remoto ya me está funcionando con su solo daemon, ni siquiera necesito tener el programa puesto
<colo> un deb para 9.04 funciona en 10.04?
<jamesjedimaster> si
<jamesjedimaster> pero puede no ser actualizable
<dabor> juanantonio, muy bien
<dabor> juanantonio, todo se puede con un poco de paciencia y lectura
<colo> gracias jamesjedimaster
<juanantonio> pero la red kad no funciona de un modo estable; al menos, no con la estabilidad que funciona en el programa
<dabor> colo, funciona, siempre que no cumpla con las dependencias
<juanantonio> dabor> sí, dímelo a mí que hasta hace unos 3 años sólo sabía manejar XP
<dabor> colo, que cumpla con las dependencias !!!
<colo> dabor, ok se aradece
<colo> agradece
<dabor> colo, para que neceitas un paquete de 9.04?
<juanantonio> dabor> ahora quiero probar lo mismo con Transmission ;) que sé que también se puede
<Stoneangel> buenas
<Stoneangel> alguien puede darme una mano con algo relacionado al xchat?
<juanantonio> Prueba a ver, Stone, es el que yo uso
<Stoneangel> acabo de crear y registrar una cuenta en freenode pero no me deja autenticarme con el comando /as auth
<Stoneangel> me dice que comando desconocido
<Stoneangel> debo siempre loguearme con el comando /msg NickServ identify <password> ?
<juanantonio> Yo no he hecho nada de eso
<juanantonio> yo me creé mi usuario por Xchat y luego entro al canal sin problema y me recuerda
<Stoneangel> jejeje, bueno igual ya cambié los comandos de inicio para que me autentique con ese comando
<Stoneangel> otra duda, hay manera de cambiar el color de fondo de la lista de nicks y de la lista de canales sin cambiar el tema de ubuntu?
<Stoneangel> ya cambié el color de la ventana de chat pero no encuentro donde modificar los colores de las otras cosas
<Stoneangel> no se si me explico bien, si quieren puedo subir un screenshot
<juanantonio> Ajá. Seguramente se pueda, pero no sé, de nuevo agua ;). No encontré la necesidad de hacerlo y no lo busqué
<nestor> /usr/local/otp/ no existe en ubuntu 10.10?
<jamesjedimaster> por default no existe esa ruta
<juanantonio> ¿otp? ¿No será /opt?
<nestor> ni en versiones anteriores de ubuntu? es que quiero instalar xamp y dice que se instale en esa carpeta, pero no existe, la creo?
<nestor> juanantonio, jajaja opt pues
<Braiam> Stoneangel: cosulta el manual
<nietoyfa1e> tiene que ser en el directorio /opt
<nietoyfa1e> te copias el archivo, creo que es un tar.gz y lo descomprimes en /opt
<nestor> nietoyfa1e,  lo creo entonces?
<jamesjedimaster> el instalador lo puede crear, no?
<nietoyfa1e> este directorio es (opcional), sin embargo te permite un mejor ordenamiento de los ejecutables
<nestor> y que significa opt?
<nietoyfa1e> ese directorio está por defecto en ubuntu, no tienes que crearlo
<nestor> nietoyfa1e,  en ubuntu 10.10 no esta
<jamesjedimaster> opt es herencia de unix, linux no lo usa
<dabor> nestor, casi mejor si lo instalas desde los repositorios
<nietoyfa1e> nestor, /opt (opcionales): Destinado para guardar paquetes adicionales de aplicaciones.
<nestor> mmm como isntalo desde los repositorios dabor?
<nietoyfa1e> tienes el .tar.gz o el comprimido de xampp??
<nestor> ok nietoyfa1e ya me lo aprendi
<nestor> nietoyfa1e, tengo el xampp-linux-1.7.4.tar.gz
<jamesjedimaster> estoy casi seguro que existe en el repositorio
<juanantonio> Bueno, chavales, os dejo, voy a dedicarme a otra cosilla
<nestor> como se instala desde el repositorio jamesjedimaster ? es igual al gestor de paquetes?
<jamesjedimaster> si
<nestor> ok juanantonio un gusto bendiciones
<dabor> nestor, el gestor de paquetes busca en los repositorios
<nestor> ok jamesjedimaster y dabor vere si lo instalo desde ahi, estara tambien joomla?
<nietoyfa1e> nestor: hay una forma más facil
<jamesjedimaster> quien sabe? no necesito joomla ahora
<nietoyfa1e> nestor: vas a instalar xampp para usar apache, php y mysql solamente, verdad??
<nestor> es que joomla lo necesita para instalarce nietoyfa1e
<nestor> jamesjedimaster, no esta en gestor de paquetes
<nietoyfa1e> nestor: ok, me dices que tienes el tar.gz, entonces en consola ubicado en la ruta donde tienes ese comprimido lo que tienes que hacer es lo siguiente
<jamesjedimaster> y que es joomla?
<nietoyfa1e> nestor: tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.7.4.tar.gz -C /opt/
<nietoyfa1e> nestor: eso te va a descomprimir el xampp en el directorio /opt
<nestor> dice que no existe la direccion que si la quiero crear, pero como ustedes dicen que es solo por mantener todo ordenado lo voy a crear nietoyfa1e
<jamesjedimaster> lamp se instala en una ruta mas estandar para linux
<nestor> tampoco esta jamesjedimaster
<nietoyfa1e> nestor: no entiendo, esos son directorios por default del sistema
<nietoyfa1e> nestor: ok, intenta hacer esto en otro terminal, cd /opt
<nestor> nietoyfa1e, en ubuntu 10.10 no existe la direccion
<nietoyfa1e> nestor: imposible, yo tambien tengo ubuntu 10.10
<nestor> ha, perdon nietoyfa1e esa si existe, pero es que el manual decia /usr/local/opt por eso me confundi, usted dice en el root del disco verdad?
<nietoyfa1e> nestor: exacto!!!
<nietoyfa1e> nestor: ok, intenta nuevamente, tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.7.4.tar.gz -C /opt/
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<nestor> nietoyfa1e,  dice que no existe el fichero tar
<nestor> pero si esta yo lo estoy viendo
<nietoyfa1e> eso es porque no estas ubicado en el directorio que contiene el archivo comprimido
<nietoyfa1e> nestor: donde está ubicado en el escritorio??
<nestor> si estoy, pero tambien esta en el escritorio lo hare desde ahi
<nietoyfa1e> ok, abre consola, cd /home/<tu usuario>/Escritorio
<nietoyfa1e> nestor: allí ejecuta el otro comando que le indiqué
<nietoyfa1e> nestor: recuerde hacerlo como usuario root
<nestor> tar (child): xampp-linux-1.7.4.tar.gz: No se puede open: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<nestor> tar (child): Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<nestor> tar: Child returned status 2
<nestor> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<nietoyfa1e> nestor: no estás ubicado en el directorio en modo terminal
<nietoyfa1e> nestor: haz un ls y verifica si está xampp
<nestor> ya esta tenias razon nietoyfa1e lo tenia en descargas, por eso me fallaba, pero igual y lo habia copiado a /usr/local y ahi no me funko el comando
<nietoyfa1e> nietoyfa1e: es recomendable que lo hagas en /opt
<nietoyfa1e> nes: es recomendable que lo hagas en /opt
<nietoyfa1e> nestor: si estás bien ubicado el comando debería haber currado
<nestor> si lo hice nietoyfa1e  ahora vere si arranca
<nietoyfa1e> nestor: cuando termine, entras a cd /opt y luego has un ls para ver si está el directorio lampp
<nestor> si
<nietoyfa1e> nestor: ok, ya estando en el /opt, has un cd lampp
<nestor> ejecute sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start y se inicio ya verifique en el navegador
<nietoyfa1e> nestor: fine!!!!
<nietoyfa1e> nestor: tendrás que luego hacer las configuraciones para el apache, mysql y demás...
<nestor> gracias nietoyfa1e
<nestor> vere si puedo sino te molesto nuevamente jajaj
<nietoyfa1e> nestor: de nada para eso estamos!!! :)
<nestor> nietoyfa1e, como puedo saber cuanto esta siendo usada mi tarjeta de video?
<Braiam> nestor: no se si funciona con todas las tarjetas y depende del modulo/driver que uses
<Braiam> nestor: busca tu tarjeta con algo como monitor o parecido mas ubuntu y daras con algo
<nestor> mmm es nvidia en una laptop sony vaio vgn-sz650n pero le he instalado compiz y antes era mas rapida aun con compiz, la ram esta normal el micro mas o menos pero como veo lo de la tarjeta de video, por cierto no entendi que querias decir con lo ultimo
<nietoyfa1e> nestor: le instalaste los controladores privativos de la tarjeta??
<nestor> si
<Braiam> nestor: "el modelo de tu tarjeta" + monitor + ubuntu/linux
<invitado> Hola a todos , alguien me podria indicar como puedo descargar los ultimos drivers para una ati mobility radeon 5730 ? SOlo es posible por PPA de XTEAM ?
<nestor> Braiam, como asi? lo busco en google o lo ejecuto en la termianlP?
<Braiam> nestor: en google
<guampa> invitado: los mas nuevos que te podes descargar desde ppa son los de xorg-edgers
<nietoyfa1e> nestor: yo tengo una tarjeta Nvidia Geforce y al instalar los drivers privativos me apareció un módulo para configurar llamado NVIDIA XServer Settings
<nestor> Braiam, el driv er ya esta, solo queria saber si se puede ver un grafico o porcentaje asi comop con la ram y el micro
<invitado> muy bien guampa :)
<invitado> porque de momento no funcionan los fglrx en natty beta 2 , muy muy lentos en comparacion con el libre
<guampa> mm, ignoro si tienen paquetes para natty
<nietoyfa1e> nestor: verifica en Sistema >> Administración >> Nvdia XServer Settings
<Braiam> nestor: por eso te dije que buscaras un monitor
<nestor> si esta nietoyfa1e pero no veo nada ahi+
<nestor> osea aparte de configuracion nada de ver cuan forzada esta
<nestor> mmm ya te entendi Braiam ç
<nestor> solo una pregunta fuera del hilo... cual es el ultimo joomla que hay para descargar?
<nietoyfa1e> nestor: cierto lo que dice Braiam
<Braiam> nestor: http://www.joomlaspanish.org/
<nestor> la 1.6.1 ya es estable? aqui solo dice que esta a disposicion, ademas esta tambien la 1.5.23
<nietoyfa1e> nestor: esa pregunta es un poco off-topic, jejeje
<Braiam> nestor: entonces son dos ramas de desarrollo diferentes, lo que te funciona para una puede que no para la otra y asi
<nestor> mmm perdon nietoyfa1e  lo que pasa es que quiero estar seguro de lo que hare pues es una tarea urgente, y no se cual instalar
<nietoyfa1e> nestor: preferible que uses la rama estable
<Braiam> nestor: lee la documentacion
<Braiam> nietoyfa1e: ambos son estables, lo revice
<nestor> mmm, es mejor la 1.5.23 por ser mas madura verdad'?
<nietoyfa1e> nestor: sip
<Braiam> nestor: ten en cuenta que antes de hacer algo leas bien el manual para asegurarte de lo que puedes y no puedes hacer, asi como los requerimientos
<nestor> ok, pero es q no tenemos tiempo jajaja
<nestor> nietoyfa1e, Braiam esto me sale en el 4 paso de lo da la base de datos Unable to connect to the database:Could not connect to MySQL
<Braiam> nestor: viste los requerimientos? te requiere tener MySQL instalado?
<nestor> xamp lo trae
<nestor> y al principio pide los requerimentos
<arp-off> http://www.webmaizer.com/#572
<Braiam> nestor: verifica que este corriendo, ps | grep mysql
<nestor> no me salio nada Braia,
<Braiam> nestor: no tienes corriendo mysql, prueba en la terminal "sudo service mysqld start"
<nestor> Braiam, nestor@nestor-VGN-SZ650N:~/Descargas$ sudo /opt/lampp/lampp status
<nestor> Version: XAMPP for Linux 1.7.4
<nestor> Apache is running.
<nestor> MySQL is running.
<nestor> ProFTPD is running.
<Braiam> nestor: no hagas eso
<nestor> Perdon se me olvidaba, entonces Braiam ?
<Braiam> nestor: no tienes corriendo mysql, prueba en la terminal "sudo service mysqld start"
<Braiam> nestor: al parecer lamp miente xD
<nestor> mysqld unrecognized service
<Braiam> nestor: quitale la "d"
<nestor> lo mismo
<Braiam> nestor: instalaste MySQL desde los repositorios?
<nestor> no, instale xamp
<Braiam> nestor: pero desde los repos?
<jamesjedimaster> ve si se instalo mysql-server ese debe ser el que corre mysql y puedas crear bases de datos y poder hacer las conexiones
<nestor> al parecer el problema era porque le puse contraseña, ahora que se la quite me corre pero me sale otro error jajaja
<nestor> y Braiam los reposno tienen xamp
<jamesjedimaster> la contrase~a debio ser el admin de mysql, eso no tiene que ver
<Braiam> nestor: perdon lo confundi con lamp
<nestor> Ahora me sale esto jamesjedimaster y Braiam http://pastebin.com/ULyKdssg
<nestor> Braiam, tampoco lamp esta en los repos
<jamesjedimaster> y si instalas cada paquete por separado? apache, mysql, php/python
<jamesjedimaster> eso es error de sintaxis, tienes que revisar ese comando
<nestor> pero el comando lo tira el instalador, talvez sera la compatibilidad vere si con la ultima version si se puede
<Braiam> jamesjedimaster: el problema es que el comando se lo pasa joomla, no es asi nestor?
<nestor> si Braiam
<jamesjedimaster> Braiam: posiblemente el query este mal y haya que corregirle algo, buscando por error al crear bd en mysql desde joomla
<jamesjedimaster> en google talvez encuentres el error
<nestor> vere jamesjedimaster
<Braiam> nestor: te repito, busca la documentacion de joomla y revisa la version de MySQL que requiere
<Braiam> nestor: la linea que tiene problemas es: "TYPE=MyISAM CHARACTER SET `utf8`"
<nestor> dice que es mysql 3.23.x or above y ultimas opciones 5.x
<Braiam> nestor: ahora que version de mysql usas?
<nestor> como lo averiguo?¿
<Braiam> nestor: mysqld --version?
<nestor> mysql-server-core 5.1
<nestor> mysql -cluster igual
<Braiam> nestor: mira http://forum.joomla.org/viewtopic.php?t=195859 es un joomla 1.5
<nestor> revisando
<Braiam> nestor: mira lo que responde phuc
<Braiam> nestor: un defaul que mysql no accepta, bug?
<nestor> mmm eso estoy viendo, lo cambiare y te digo
<nestor> Braiam, donde encuentro el archivo?
<surfer_21> como reinicio el audio en ubuntu porque suena un pito y no deja de sonar
<surfer_21> alguien sabe ?
<Braiam> surfer_21: pulseaudio -k?
<nestor> Ya lo halle Braiam
<surfer_21> asi se hace??
<Braiam> !man pulseaudio
<kubot> pulseaudio | PulseAudio is a networked low-latency sound server for Linux, POSIX andWindows systems. OPTIONS -h | --help Show help. | Prueba « man pulseaudio » en una terminal o ver http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man1/pulseaudio.1.html
<surfer_21> ejecute pulseaudio -k para sacar el audio pero luego para reiniciarlo uso pulseadio -D y me responde que Fallo el inicio del demonio
<surfer_21> como puedo devolver pulseaudio???
<nestor> Braiam, que vacil nunca se termina el bendito archivo jajajaja ahi estoy quitandole el default
<Braiam> nestor: debiste de usar un editor de archivos graficos
<Braiam> nestor: ambos?
<nestor> cree?
<Braiam> nestor: son ambos archivos si no me equivoco
<Braiam> nestor: usa gedit
<nestor> Braiam, solo es uno
<nestor> y cual sera la diferencai con gedit?
<Braiam> nestor: en el foro decia joomla.sql y joomla_bachward.sql
<Braiam> nestor: mas facil de buscar, lol
<nestor> que significa lol?
<nestor> solo e suno
<nestor> http://forum.joomla.org/viewtopic.php?t=195859
<Braiam> nestor: bueno, entonces trata
<nestor> que hace eso?
<Braiam> nestor: el que?
<nestor> arp-off
<Braiam> nestor: es un shell
<Braiam> preguntale a m4v que hace exactamente, el debe saber
<Braiam> pero lo puedes ignorar
<nestor> que es arp-off m4v?
<nestor> mmm me confundes Braiam
<Braiam> arp-off no es una persona, es un bot, y m4v es el que mantiene el canal
<m4v> Braiam: no bromas.
<Braiam> m4v: cual broma?
<marti1125> ayuda tengo un problema al instalar el controlador de tarjeta de video problems you have broken packages
<Braiam> m4v: por cierto nestor quiere saber que hace arp-off arp-
<Braiam> !detalles | marti1125
<kubot> marti1125: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<marti1125> tengo un asus
<marti1125> k52d amd
<marti1125> 1gb de video dedicado
<nestor> Braiam, ya termine jajaja ahora me dice que el navegador no acepta cookies jajajaja
<m4v> !ot nestor
<kubot> nestor: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<marti1125> bueno lo acabo de instalar desde wlubi para probar
<xangua> sudo apt-get install -f , para arreglar los paquetes
<marti1125> nada
<marti1125> ¬¬
<marti1125> tampoco tengo sonido
<marti1125> :(
<Braiam> !enter | marti1125
<kubot> marti1125: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<seyacat> hola todos, no puedo configurar esta vaina, como es posible que llegue al puerto con nmap, pueda hacer ping , pero navegar nada?
<Braiam> !detalles | seyacat
<kubot> seyacat: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<seyacat> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/594322/
<seyacat> tengo una maquina como router
<seyacat> le hice un masquerade a la interface de salida
<seyacat> aparentemente funciona, en el cliente hay como hacer ping nmap para afuera
<seyacat> pero no es posible navegar
<Braiam> seyacat: en iptables hiciste un forward a los paquetes ICMP?
<seyacat> para que icmp
<Braiam> seyacat: icmp es el protocolo que se usa para hacer pings probes
<seyacat> no hace falta el ping es el unico que sirve
<seyacat> JAJA
<Braiam> seyacat: la orden forward deberia tener -i (entrada) y -o (salida)
<Braiam> seyacat: un link que te permitira configurar tu iptables de manera mas simple easyfwgen.morizot.net/gen/
<seyacat> si tengo iptables -A FORWARD -i uap0  -j ACCEPT
<Braiam> seyacat: deberia ser  iptables -A FORWARD -i uap0 -o eth[0-1] -j ACCEPT
<seyacat> voy a probar
<Braiam> seyacat: mira el link te sera de mucha ayuda
<guampa> si tenes FORWARD -P ACCEPT no importa el resto de los ACCEPT
<guampa> -P ACCEPT acepta todo
<Braiam> guampa: pero no tiene DROP ni REJECT y aun asi se le mueren los paquetes
<guampa> lo unico que lo afectaria serian otros targets, como DROP/REJECT etc
<guampa> x eso mismo, el problema es otro
<Braiam> y no tiene logs de iptables
<guampa> puede ser algun sysctl
<seyacat> estas dos son las reglas clave iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE   Y   iptables -A FORWARD -i uap0 -o eth1  -j ACCEPT, no vale
<Braiam> seyacat: mejor usa el link que te permitira configurar todo de manera mas facil
<guampa> o incluso como me paso una vez le active unos offloadings a la placa que me mataron el networking en maneras bastante jodidas de detectar
<guampa> (con ethtool)
<seyacat> no quiero hacer nada automatico, luego nunca sabre cual es el problema
<guampa> seyacat: no, en tu config actual lo clave es el MASQUERADE y FORWARD -P ACCEPT
<seyacat> y si se daña es peor
<guampa> el problema es otro
<guampa> no netfilter
<Braiam> seyacat: seria mejor un ping a todas las direcciones de ip
<guampa> revisa con ethtool las placas y si tenes activados offloadings desactivalos a todos, verifica config de sysctl
<guampa> me voy, ta mañana
<arp-> xD
<arp-> esa
<seyacat_> ya se me desconecto
<seyacat_> iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT   lo tengo
<cabronline> hola
<cabronline> alguien me puede ayudar con unity
<Braiam> !natty | cabronline
<kubot> cabronline: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) es la próxima serie de Ubuntu, fecha de lanzamiento para el 28 de Abril del 2011. Natty *aún* está en desarrollo, soporte *sólo* en #ubuntu+1 (inglés).
<toplop> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<cabronline> si yo se que natty trae unity el asunto es el siguiente
<cabronline> instale unity en mi pc
<cabronline> pero al momento de cambiar el escritorio de gnome a unity
<cabronline> unity se friza
<cabronline> pareciera windows con virus
<cabronline> puedo escuchar el audio de los videos
<cabronline> puedo escuchar musica
<cabronline> pero no hay ningun movimiento en la pantalla
<cabronline> el asunto es que en realidad tengo miedo que el nuevo natty
<cabronline> no pueda tener unity en mi pc
<Braiam> !natty | cabronline
<kubot> cabronline: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) es la próxima serie de Ubuntu, fecha de lanzamiento para el 28 de Abril del 2011. Natty *aún* está en desarrollo, soporte *sólo* en #ubuntu+1 (inglés).
<cabronline> o sea continuar con gnome
<cabronline> supuestamente había visto en foros que unity se podía probar el escritorio de unity que viene desde hace un tiempo
<cabronline> bueno mi duda es porque ubuntu no me reconoció la tarjeta de gráficos
<cabronline> que por cierto esta integrada VIA
<cabronline> entonces no se si a ultima hora al instalar la nueva versión voy a tener que configurar el Xorg
<nestor> se puede reinstalar joomla?
<ElWuilMeR> !enter lordsystem
<kubot> lordsystem: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<Decoe> o/
<Ahimsa> o/
<hoch> o/
<hoch> para no ser menos :P
<Decoe> buee. . .. safo a dormir, ni la forces ni la m4v estan xD
<fosco_> buenos dias
<hoch> hola
 * xoan buenas
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<Ahimsa> ¿Sabéis conectaros al xat de facebook de forma oculta?
<noseasasi> Buenasss
<Ahimsa> No encuentro el archivo de config de Enemy Territory...
<erUSUL> Ahimsa: buscalo con find; sabes el nombre?
<Ahimsa> No
<Ahimsa> erUSUL: ¿Como se hace desde terminal?
<erUSUL> sino sabes el nombre entonces nada
<carnau> locate nombrearchivo
<carnau> ah, antes haz un update de la bbdd con updatedb
<madrid> no puedo cambiar de area de trabajo , alguna pista?
<erUSUL> madrid: que pasa cuando lo intentas?
<Thedemon007> Mmm no se
<madrid> erUSUL  no pasa nada . no lo hace
<erUSUL> madrid: como lo haces? combinacion de teclas? o con el applet?
<madrid> erUSUL. combinacion de teclas  ctrl+ Alt+ flecha , con el raton tampoco
<erUSUL> madrid: usas efectos/compiz?
<madrid> erUSUL. estan desactivados
<Thedemon007> revisas las configuraciones de teclas a ver si la tienes como es
<erUSUL> madrid: pues si que es raro
<madrid> erUSUL, si tengo mas de 1 problema, ej , sonido solo en google chrme
<erUSUL> madrid: ejecuta « gconf-editor » y mira en apps>metacity las combinaciones de teclas como dice Thedemon007
<madrid> ok , pero aun sin hacerlo... deberia funcionar a 1 solo click  , cosa rara... voy a ver--
<Ahimsa> Yo instalé Enemy Territory, un juego, y configuré mal el video y se me abre con resolución demasiado grande y en ventana
<Ahimsa> No puedo llegar al menú para cambiarlo...
<madrid> erUSUL,  esta correcto
<noseasasi> Hasta otra buena gente...
<madrid> erUSUL. ademas como te decía, tengo flash y no me reroduce en  mozila pero si en lifeaera( lecttod  de feeds )
<erUSUL> :/ como instalaste el flash ?
<madrid> desde synaptic
<madrid> reiteradamente , probe desde  el terminal , tambioen desde synaptic y desde el centro de software ubuntu ,  y nada solo me funciona desde  chrome
<madrid>  y lifearea
<MichaelSOG> hola, tengo un problema en la terminal
<MichaelSOG> en vez del clásico [user@localhost]$
<MichaelSOG> me aparece
<MichaelSOG> bash-4.2$
<MichaelSOG> ¿alguna forma de volverlo a poner como la anterior forma?
<MichaelSOG>    listo era cosa del prompt y un archivo .bashrc que no tenía, tuve que ir por él a /etc/skel
<MichaelSOG> copy & paste to ~/
<MichaelSOG> y quedó
<MichaelSOG> nos vemos
<laleche> me pueden ayudar con lirc http://paste.ubuntu.com/594408/
<vic> hi!
<vic> fosco_, estás¿?
<yarinse> hola, estoy buscando un teclado inhalambrico, pero veo que los fabricantes no dan compatibilidad con linux, ubuntu  alguien sabe del tema? me puede valer cualquier teclado inhalamrico?
<erUSUL> yarinse: deberían funcionar la mayoría
<yarinse> erUSUL, seguro?
<yarinse> estas marcas solo mensionan compatibilidad con win xp, 7 etc.  http://www.esprinet.com/Area_Operativa/Disponibilita/searchCore/index.asp?r=2.-9223372036851170487
<erUSUL> pues seguro no te lo puedo decir. pero los ratones y teclados sigune un standar ( hci ) que linux soporta
<Ahimsa> Yo no he tenido ningún problema nunca.
<Ahimsa> yarinse: Pide el tiquet y si no funciona lo cambias :_p
<NeKRoiDe> buenas...
<yarinse> Ahimsa, esa es buena idea.... gracias
<Ahimsa> yarinse: ¿Sabes que marca y modelo quieres?
<yarinse> Ahimsa, logitec, genius, zoom, hp....
<Ahimsa> http://linuxhcl.com/
<Ahimsa> Estaba mirando aquí pero no salen los ratones.
<yarinse> que va, este es un pais atrasado, solo encuentro en las tiendas cercanas teclados sin touchpad integrado. Solo hay con raton y teclado separado, hay que usar 4 pilas... tlg ()
<fosco_> yarinse: mi logitech inalambrico va bien
<jose__> buenas tardes, tengo dos preguntas sobre ubuntu...
<jose__> la primera es que como hago para que cada vez que inicie ubunt no tenga q montar la unidad donde tengo instalado el emule
<jose__> y la segunda. es recomendable dejar montada otros discos duros?
<fosco_> jose__:  para que se monte una unidad automaticamente definela en el archivo fstab
<jose__> ok gracias... buscare por google como se hace
<jose__> fosco_,  una ultima cosa... me echas un vistazo a esta pag y me dices si es eso, por favor?
<jose__> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Montar_particiones#Montaje_al_inicio_del_sistema
<fosco_> exacto
<jose__> fosco_,  gracias. espero no meter la pata ya que se puede decir que estoy verde en esto
<vic> hola! alguien usa gnome 3?
<jose__> vic yo lo probe y la verdad q no me agrado mucho..
<fosco_> yo estoy en gnome3 ahora mismo
<Pablito> hola buenas tengo una consulta
<Pablito> eh isntalado mt-daap
<Pablito> entre a la configuracion y cambie un apr de cosas
<Pablito> solo el nombre del servidor , la ruta de donde estan los archivos de audio y la contraseña del admin
<Pablito> luego revice si el puerto 3689
<Pablito> pero no me escucha el puerto
<Pablito> alguien sabe que debo hacer
<Pablito> ?
<TrueNhero> buenas que debo instalar para tener las notificaciones de actualizaciones en KDE
<Pablito> estoy montando el servidor daap
<Pablito> en ubuntu 10.10
<fosco_> TrueNhero: instalar nada, supongo que tendrás q activar ese "servicio" en aplicaciones al inicio
<TrueNhero> hmmm
<TrueNhero> q raro
<TrueNhero> fosco_: como puedo tener la mayoria de programas en qt
<fosco_> no entiendo la pregunta
<TrueNhero> digamos tengo pidgin pero no tengo su version de qt, existe??? fosco_
<fosco_> lo que hay son programas equivalentes
<fosco_> pero un unico programa no suele soportar diferentes librerias
<vic> fosco_, terminaste la guía¿?
<fosco_> si vic
<vic> me la puedes pasar¿?
<vic> perdona, soy esmirlin :P
<fosco_> dmolinap.blogspot.com
<fosco_> me voy a trabajar, nos vemos en un rato
<JRamirez696> BUENOS DIAS.
<JRamirez696> ALGUIEN PODRÁ HACERME UN FAVOR: de revizar  si les funciona un proxy server que puse¡'?
<JRamirez696> o darme un nmap a una ip?
<JRamirez696> xD
<JRamirez696> alguien con ganas de hacer un favor? xD
<JRamirez696> ping
<JRamirez696> hola?
<JRamirez696> alguien me copia?
<ivancp> JRamirez696: cambio
<JRamirez696> ivancp, ah? jjejej
<JRamirez696> ivancp, como estas..
<JRamirez696> ivancp, podrias chequear un proxy que monte? haber si funciona o esta cerrado
<ivancp> cual?
<ivancp> "que monte"?  juat is it?
<TrueNhero> http://www.teknoconsolas.es/scene/ps-move-ya-es-funcional-en-linux.html
<JRamirez696> ping
<JRamirez696> !ping
<kubot> pung
<JRamirez696> !google hola
<kubot> hola.com diario de actualidad, moda y belleza: <http://www.hola.com/>
<sebastian> hay algun programa similar al everest en ubuntu?
<fosco_> buenas
<sebastian> hola
<ivancp> !google "everest for ubuntu" | sebastian
<kubot> Algun programa estilo al Everest? | Ubuntu-es: <http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/55930>
<erUSUL> que hace el everest? por que todo el mundo asume que conocemos todos los programas de windows?
<fosco_> escalar montañas, supongo ;)
<erUSUL> la pregunta correcta es; « con que programa puedo hacer esto y esto otro en linux? »
<erUSUL> se fue :(
<ivancp> sebastian: +_+
<elafrikano> alguien me podria ayudar a instalar spca5xx en ubuntu 10.10?
<fosco_> en general eso no es necesario
<fosco_> es para una webcam?
<elafrikano> si para una web cam
<elafrikano> I-look 110 v1.2
<elafrikano> ID 093a:2468 Pixart Imaging, Inc. SoC PC-Camera
<fosco_> has comprobado cheese?
<elafrikano> si y no va
<elafrikano> se ve todo color gris
<fosco_> abre un terminal y escribe gstreamer-properties
<fosco_> ve a la pestaña de video, y donde dice entrada prueba las diferentes combinaciones de complemento/dispositivo que te ofrece
<fosco_> a ver si con alguna recibes imagen
<elafrikano> ok voy
<elafrikano> no con ninguna de las combinaciones recibo video
<TrueNhero> como elimino la cache de las intalaciones??
<erUSUL> TrueNhero: sudo apt-get clean
<TrueNhero> gracias erUSUL
<fosco_> elafrikano, ejecuta dpkg -l | grep v4l
<fosco_> y pega en pastebin.com lo que salga
<fosco_> a ver si es que te falta algun componente
<pupy> hola
<elafrikano> ok
<elafrikano> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/594485/
<fosco_> instala el paquete xserver-xorg-video-v4l que creo que es necesario para esos dispositivos
<elafrikano> ok
<elafrikano> listo instalado
<elafrikano> pero abro el cheese y sigue igual :/
<elafrikano> fosco_, hise ya todo otra ves despues de instalar el paquete que me recomendaste y nada
<fosco_> elafrikano, mira en sistema - administracion - controladores
<fosco_> a ver si te aparece ahi para activarla
<elafrikano> controladores adicionales no?
<elafrikano> reinicio y vuelvo
<elafrikano> fosco_, sale un controlador activado para la camara pero no me sirve
<elafrikano> sigue todo igual
<fosco_> pues ya no se más
<elafrikano> bueno gracias de igual forma muy amable
<toplop> Buenos dias! Gente
<Reisilver> hola
<adriel> hola chicos
<Reisilver> hola
<adriel> estoy buscando en la web una aplicacion que me permita ver tv satelital en la pc pero todos los link que me facilitan son .exe alguien conose algunos que corran en ubuntu
<fosco_> adriel, tienes hardware de recepcion?
<adriel> nop
<fosco_> entonces?
<adriel> sabes con exactitud que podria necesitar
<fosco_> hardware de recepcion de señal, contratar el servicio si es que es de pago y un reproductor compatible, por ejemplo kaffeine
<marti1125> ayuda como desactivo el touchpad, ya intente con xconfig
<fosco_> marti1125, puedes usar jupiter para controlar eso
<marti1125> como..
<fosco_> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/jupiter-ubuntu-ppa-hardware-and-power.html
<marti1125> uhm... no me sale el touchpad
<fosco_> deberia aparecer en device control
<marti1125> solo me aparece el de wifi no del touchpad
<anaray> hola
<anaray> quien
<anaray> ?
<erUSUL> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<fosco_> marti1125, prueba con gsynaptics
<fosco_> demasiada efusividad en el saludo de kubot, anaray se asustó
<marti1125> ya probe tengo una duda tengo un asus y me puse a buscar en los archivos y encontre etc/acpi/asus-touchpad.sh
<marti1125> fosco_
<fosco_> que
<marti1125> jupiter no ayudo mucho ni el gsynaptics
<fosco_> pues no se más, a mi siempre me ha servido con esos
<rommel> Hola a todos
<leny> bienvenido
<rommel> alguien sabe si ese error es grave y se puede dejar pasar y si no es asi como solucionarlo?
<rommel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/594519/
<erUSUL> no es grave; se puede eliminar
<rommel> erUSUL: y como lo hago por cada vez q hay actualisaciones me sale eso?
<fosco_> rommel, eso solo significa que tienes un repositorio duplicado
<fosco_> lo habrás puesto dos veces
<fosco_> desactiva uno de los dos y ya está
<rommel> y hay alguna manera de borrralo fosco?
<fosco_> maneras hay muichas
<fosco_> muchas*
<fosco_> la más sencilla es abrir el centro de software - editar - origenes del software
<rommel> si me imagino solo pongo el paqute y remover?por ejm
<fosco_> y en la pestaña otro software desactivas el que sea
<rommel> entiendo gracias
<fosco_> el problema no es un paquete
<fosco_> es un repositorio
<rommel> gracias
<rommel> una pregunta alguien sabria como hacer para q este Real Time Earth View Wallpaper se pueda actualisar su magen
<rommel> pues desde q lo instale se quedo congelado en la mitad gris empeso azul y después como q se hacia de noche hasta  que  apague la pc y ahí de quedo
<jkarlos> saludos, guampa estas?
<Tarrasquero> hola
<rommel> ubunteros,alguin sabra como hacer para que este Time Earth View Wallpaper se pueda actualisar se  acualise mas seguido se mqq quedado congelado
<rommel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/594536/
<rommel> encobtre esto pero ahun no estio muy canchero para hacer esto alguein me podria ayudar
<rommel> tendre q coiar por linea cada cosa?
<jamesjedimaster> rommel: eso es un script, copialo en un archivo de texto, dale permisos de ejecucion y ejecutalo
<guampa> si jkarlos hola
<rommel> aver como q seria en una carpeta comun?
<rommel> y ahora como le doy permisos de ejecucion y lo ejecuto?
<arp-off> chmod +x archivo
<rommel> ok
<rommel> esta en home ,seria chmod +xy el nombre del archivo?
<arp-off> ?
<rommel> perdon despues de chmod7home?
<arp-off> chmod x+ archivo
<arp-off> ....
<arp-off> +x
<arp-off> ...
<jkarlos> disculpa guampa, estoy usandoe l archvio de configuracion de samba que subiste, pero ahora no veo ubuntu en la red windows
<rommel> arp-off: no sale amigo
<arp-off> no sale que?
<arp-off> ?
<guampa> jkarlos: la adaptaste a tu red?
<rommel> el archivo donde gurade se llama fondo tierra
<arp-off> y?
<rommel> puse chmod x+ fondo tierra y no salio nada
<arp-off> y no
<rommel> es q tendre q poner ls primero
<arp-off> chmod +x fondo ( y apretas TAB)
<arp-off> te lo completa solo
<rommel> y cd para llegar a la carpeta
<jkarlos> solo cambie el grupo detrabajo
<jkarlos> y lo de anonimo, pero ese primer dia si funcionaba
<jkarlos> que mas deberia cambiar?
<rommel> dis q no existe el fichero
<rommel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/594540/
<guampa> interfaces, le pusiste la red tuya?
<arp-off> rommel estas en l path del archivo?
<rommel> ?
<arp-off> esta mal escrito eso
<arp-off> chmod +x fondo (y paretas TAB)
<arp-off> te lo completa bien
<guampa> jkarlos: la linea "interfaces"
<jkarlos> le pongo eth0 y eth1 y nada
<rommel> no completa nada tab
<guampa> jkarlos: ponele tu red
<arp-off> rommel
<guampa> si tu direccion es 192.168.0.1 x ejemplo la red es 192.168.0.0/24
<arp-off> hace: ls
<arp-off> y fijate si tenes el archivo ahi
<rommel> ok
<jkarlos> mi red esta configurada como 10.0.0.1
<arp-off> ponele el rango que uses jkarlos
<jkarlos> seria 10.0.0.1/200?
<arp-off> 10.0.0.0/24
<guampa> jkarlos, para sacar bien que poner corre ip r y fijate en la primer columna
<arp-off> por ejemplo
<arp-off> si
<rommel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/594545/
<arp-off> 10.0.0.0/254
<arp-off> pone
<fosco_> rommel, deberías esforzarte en escribir mejor
<fosco_> ahorrarías tiempo tú y nosotos
<rommel> bueno
<fosco_> pon chmod +x "fonfo tierra"
<arp-off> rommel, no tenes el archivo en el directorio
<guampa> jkarlos: pasteame la salida de "ip r" y te digo como va la linea
<rommel> esta en home
<arp-off> nunca lo va encontrar
<arp-off> yo lo lo veo en tu ls
<rommel> entonces?
<fosco_> si que está
<rommel> donde guardo el scrip
<fosco_> pon chmod +x "fonfo tierra"
<t4k3sh1> fonfo tierra al parecer es un directorio.. uno solo con dos palabras de nombre
<jamesjedimaster> el espacio lo toma para separar parametros, fondo y tierra los interpreta como dos palabras diferentes
<t4k3sh1> asi que normalmente seria: cd fonfo\ tierra
<jamesjedimaster> o quitarle el espacio
<arp-off> yo no veo nada que se vea asi
<arp-off> ...
<t4k3sh1> si pon el backslash despues de fonfo, asi lo tomara
<rommel> entiendo entonces le pongo un solo nombre
<rommel> aver
<fosco_> arp-off, linea 4 de su paste
<arp-off> o estoy viendo otro paste
<arp-off> ...
<fosco_> chmod          earthwallpaper  fonfo tierra      Plantillas  tar
<guampa> x ahi ls -l dice mejor que es que
<arp-off> ahi veo
<arp-off> estaba viendo otro link
<arp-off> ...
<arp-off> mv "fonfo tierra" fondo-tierra
<jkarlos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/594548/
<guampa> 10.0.0.0/24
<guampa> entonces
<guampa> seria interfaces = 127.0.0.1 10.0.0.0/24
<jkarlos> debo reinicar el ordenador o solo el servicio
<guampa> el servicio
<rommel> ahora como sigo?
<rommel> rommel@rommel-laptop:~$ chmod +x fondotierra
<rommel> rommel@rommel-laptop:~$
<rommel> ahora le saque el espacio al archivo
<t4k3sh1> es un archivo?, que quieres hacer con el?
<jkarlos> no funciona
<t4k3sh1> bueno, supongo que como le das permisos de ejecuccion es un script no?
<rommel> darle permiso de ejecucion y ejecutarlo para lograr esto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/594549/
<rommel> si
<guampa> jkarlos: pasame la salida de "netstat -ltunp"
<rommel> por que me instale ese fonfo supuestamente se iba a actualisar solo pero se congelo cuando apague la pc
<t4k3sh1> bueno, como ay le hiciste el chmod +x, con eso le diste permisos de ejecucion
<rommel> yo guarde todo eso en la carpeta como un archivo ahora nose si tenia q guardar todo o no?
<t4k3sh1> ahora puedes ejecutarlo con sh <nombre del archivo>
<rommel> ok
<jkarlos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/594550/
<rommel> desime q opinas estara bien q copie todo en la carpeta o solo era parte de eso?lo q había q copiar
<jkarlos> es normal que la direccion lo cal este en 0.0.0.0?
<guampa> si quiere decir que escucha en todas las interfases
<rommel> y luego q seria amigo?o ya estaria con  eh y el archivo
<guampa> lo que no veo es que este escuchando en la placa de red, nomas en el loopback
<guampa> comentale "interfaces" y "bind interfaces only"
<guampa> y reinicia
<guampa> el servicio nomas
<jkarlos> aun nada
<guampa> tendria que ver de nuevo la salida de netstat -ltunp
<jkarlos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/594552/
<guampa> no te esta tomando los cambios
<guampa> sigue la misma config que antes fijate los dos pastes
<jkarlos> entonces que hago?
<jkarlos> reinicio totalmente?
<guampa> y si reinicia la maquina y fijate de nuevo los puertos de escucha
<guampa> la linea 127.0.0.1:445 tendria que ser 0.0.0.0:445
<guampa> lo mismo con 127.0.0.1:139
<jkarlos> guampa: ya esta, ya veo en la red
<guampa> bien
<guampa> te pide pass ya?
<jkarlos> y cambio la salida
<jkarlos> nop debo cambiarlo ahora
<guampa> oka
<jkarlos> que raro "guest ok = no" y no me pide pass
<jkarlos> ya regreso
<TrueNhero> porq peazip es tan lento??
<TrueNhero> uso 7zip y es mas rapido
<erUSUL> TrueNhero: abandona peazip y usa 7zip
<muay-guy> Hola muchachos, estoy teniendo dificultades para instalar xfce4
<muay-guy> cuando trato desde synaptic y desde la terminal me tira este error "Depends: xfdesktop4 but it is not going to be installed"
<erUSUL> muay-guy: que version de ubuntu?
<muay-guy> 10.04
<erUSUL> muay-guy: aptitude why-not xfdesktop4
<mimecar> muay-guy: ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<muay-guy> a ver
<jamesjedimaster> debiste ejecutar sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<jamesjedimaster> o como lo hiciste?
<muay-guy> aptitude why-not xfdesktop4
<muay-guy> jamesjedimaster, si, eso lo intente tambien
<muay-guy> Unable to find a reason to remove xfdesktop4.
<muay-guy> es raro
<mimecar> pon primero todas las actualizaciones del sistema
<muay-guy> mimecar, me devuelve esto ahora: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/594574/
<mimecar> ese ordenador tiene conexión a la red?
<mimecar> pon la salida de
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<jamesjedimaster> has instalado ppa's?
<muay-guy> jamesjedimaster, si, he seguido instrucciones e instalado algunos ppa
 * cossier is away: Ara estic ocupat
<mimecar> muay-guy: eso te puede dar problemas
<muay-guy> los instale solo para poder instalar el xfce4
<muay-guy> como los quito?
<mimecar> xfce está en los repositorios
<muay-guy> mimecar, el apt-get update me tira unos errores al final
<mimecar> ponlo en pastebin
<muay-guy> mimecar, ya lo acomode, borre los ppa desde synaptic y ya no me da ese error
<mimecar> ok
<muay-guy> todo solucionado amigos, xubuntu-desktop se esta bajando, gracias
<javier> hola, instele el gnome 3 pero no me funciona bien, alguien me puede ayudar??
<mimecar> javier: usas ubuntu 11.04?
<javier> no uso 10.10
<mimecar> el repositorio de PPA de gnome 3 requiere ubuntu 11.04
<javier> yo ya lo instale en otro equipo con 10.10 y me funcionó, pero en este equipo, no
<erUSUL> javier: define "no me funciona bien"
<mimecar> javier: pon el repositorio de ppa que estas usando
<LIBERTADOR83> buenas tengo un problemas con hub 2-0:1-0 unable enumerate usb
<LIBERTADOR83> y no lo puedo solucionar
<LIBERTADOR83> busque por todos lasdos
<mimecar> que versión de ubuntu tienes LIBERTADOR83 ?
<LIBERTADOR83> ubuntu 10.10
<mimecar> con todas las actualizaciones?
<LIBERTADOR83> tb tengo intalaso win7
<LIBERTADOR83> si con todas hasta hoy
<mimecar> cuando te sale el error?
<LIBERTADOR83> al comienzo despues del grubn y antes - durante la pantalla de splash
<mimecar> que ha cambiado en el sistema?
<erUSUL> LIBERTADOR83: algun hardware usb no te funciona por eso?
<LIBERTADOR83> el sistema esta mas lento
<LIBERTADOR83> por eso
<javier> ppa:ubuntu-desktop/gnome3-builds
<mimecar> javier: pon el enlace de la web
<LIBERTADOR83> si no me andaba un puerto pero lo lleve al tecnico y no supu arreglarlo entonces puso una placa de pci con 2 usb
<mimecar> has deshabilitado ese puerto?
<LIBERTADOR83> mira no se dehabilitarlo
<javier> http://www.pagondel.org/how-to-instalar-gnome-3-en-ubuntu-10-10/
<LIBERTADOR83> lo que si es que desconecte eso puerto
<LIBERTADOR83> pero me sigue saliendo ese error
<erUSUL> LIBERTADOR83: seguro que te va mas lento por eso?
<mouzil> buenas
<mimecar> This package contains packages from GNOME3 and their dependencies so they can be used in Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty). This PPA is EXPERIMENTAL and MAY BREAK YOUR SYSTEM. There is no downgrade process.
<mimecar> https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3
<LIBERTADOR83> si porque lei que esta corriendo todo el tiempo en la maquina virtual ttpy6
<LIBERTADOR83> puede ser
<mimecar> LIBERTADOR83: un puerto usb no se ejecuta en una terminal
<LIBERTADOR83> ok entonces deconozco
<mimecar> solo ha cambiado eso en tu sistema?
<javier> yo creo que es problema de la targeta
<LIBERTADOR83> si
<LIBERTADOR83> otra cosa es que esto aparece tb al final
<LIBERTADOR83> y no aparece la imagen splash
<LIBERTADOR83> pero quiero sacarme la duda
<javier> sera que tengo que desinstalarlo y volver a instalar el gnome 3?
<mimecar> javier: que error concreto te da
<mouzil> he instalado la beta 2 en una maquina virtual, pero me dio un error cuando inició por primera vez, diciendo como que no tengo el hardware adecuado. Ahora cada vez que inicio me sale gnome y no sé como poner unity, ¿alguien me ayuda?
<mimecar> mouzil: tendrás que preguntar en el canal inglés #ubuntu+1
<mimecar> no hay soporte de las betas
<mouzil> ok, muchas gracias
<mimecar> javier: si no dices el error..
<javier> bueno lo que pasa es que se ve borroso el menu
<javier> yo inicio con el gnome 3 pero se ve muy mal
<mimecar> haz una captura de pantalla
<jgratero> Tengo una unidad CDRW/DVD
<jgratero> pero no consigo que reconozca los DVD
<jgratero> probando con VLC veo que la unidad de DVD
<jgratero> no esta habilitada
<mimecar> ¿has metido un dvd?
<jgratero> Si
<mimecar> el sistema lo ha montado?
<jgratero> no, no lo monta
<jgratero> los CD's si
<mimecar> el dvd está bien?
<jamesjedimaster> hay un script que se tiene que correr para leer los dvd, algo como libdvdcss, ya lo corriste?
<mimecar> eso es para los codevs
<mimecar> codecs
<mimecar> pero el sistema lo tiene que montar
<jkarlos> guampa: hola
<jgratero> verifico si esta esa libreria?
<jgratero> ya te digo
<javier> hola donde puedo encontrar un canal para gnome
<muay-guy> mimecar, me recuerdas? acabo de terminar mi instalacion de xubuntu-desktop y ya no m aparece el network-manager
<muay-guy> alguna idea?
<jamesjedimaster> cierto, ese script es para ver los dvd encriptados; y no se puede montar manualmente estando el dvd insertado?
<jkarlos> javier: bsuca la lista de canales
<mimecar> network manager es para gnome
<javier> busco ayuda para gnome3
<jkarlos> si no lista de servidores
<mimecar> javier: #gnome en inglés
<muay-guy> mimecar, entonces, q es lo q necesito?
<javier> y en español?
<mimecar> no se si existe en español
<mimecar> muay-guy: no he usado xfce
<jkarlos> javier: en que distro estas?
<muay-guy> alguien sabe q usar para conectarme a internet desde xfce4?
<mimecar> javier: puedes preguntar en inglés en #ubuntu+1
<mimecar> gnome 3 no es un paquete de ubuntu hasta la 11.10
<muay-guy> mimecar, alguna forma de conectarme desde consola?
<mimecar> con iwconfig
<jgratero> xubuntu, maverick
<jgratero> 10.10
<jgratero> desde xfce4?
<jgratero> que problema exactamente tienes?
<jgratero> Yo estoy en xfce4
<muay-guy> jgratero, instale xfce34 y no me aparece el network manager de gnome,...tiene sentido creo
<jgratero> hummm
<muay-guy> pero desde esta computadora q escribo lo estoy usando
<muay-guy> lo q es raro
<jgratero> que distribucion es?
<jgratero> Xubuntu?
<jgratero> espera, no te vayas
<muay-guy> no, tengo ubuntu 10.04
<jgratero> tengo que abandonar el puesto un momento
<jgratero> no te vayas
<muay-guy> ok
<javier> ok gracias
<gusan0r> buenas alguien me puede guiar un poco con esta instalacion? http://pastebin.com/wGzgrcQd que no logro comprenderla
<fosco_> gusan0r: habitualmente ese tipo de instalaciones no son necesarias en ubuntu
<gusan0r> fosco_, no me lo reconoce enchufado = /
<fosco_> que es, una wifi usb?
<gusan0r> fosco_,  si
<gusan0r> la enchufo y hago un ifconfig
<gusan0r> y no me la muestra
<fosco_> conectala y ve a sistema - administracion - controladores
<fosco_> a ver si te aparece ahi para activarla
<gusan0r> ok
<gusan0r> fosco_, misteriosamente se prendio la luz ¬¬
<gusan0r> jajajaja ahí sigo mirando
<fosco_> ok
<gusan0r> fosco_, wlan3     Link encap:Ethernet  direcciónHW 00:02:72:93:9e:9c
<gusan0r> xD
<muay-guy> sigo sin poder conectarme, mimecar como usas el iwconfig
<muay-guy> yo estoy haciendo "iwconfig wlan0 essid nombdedered key restricted password
<mimecar> desde consola no es tan sencillo
<mimecar> el password no lo puedes poner directamente
<muay-guy> alguna idea de como solucionar esto?
<javier> hola alguien me puede ayudar con mi gnome 3'
<fosco_> tu dirás
<ionwind> holaaa
<javier> he instalado gnome 3 pero no funciona bien, se ve muy borrosa y no puedo ver el menu
<ionwind> alguien sabe como entrar en /sistema de archivos/lib/firmaware ???
<ionwind> como root
<ionwind> no puedo hacer mediante la ventana
<fosco_> ionwind: cd /lib/firmware
<fosco_> javier: no entiendo lo de "borroso"
<ionwind> gracias fosco , acostumbrado a alas ventanas
<fosco_> puedes hacer una captura?
<javier> si  se ve muy mal
<javier> no se ve el menu
<muay-guy> estoy viendo que en Session and Startup me aparece el Network Manager, de hecho,...cuando escribo start network-manager en terminal me dice que ya esta corriendo
<muay-guy> por que puede ser q este desconectado y no me aparezca el icono?
<jkarlos> ionwind: puedes hacer sudo nautilus en una terminal
<jkarlos> si lo que quieres es entrar en modo grafico
<erUSUL> muay-guy: el icono es de nm-applet
<javier> si me entiendes'
<ionwind> la cosa fosco es que actualice el otro dia y la actulaizacion me fastidio las ventanas( de forma que no puedo ni moverlas, ni hacerlas mas peuqeñas o grandes y menos cerrarlas )
<erUSUL> muay-guy: y necesita un area de notificacion para mostrarse
<javier> ?
<fosco_> javier: ayudaría mucho que nos mostrases una captura de tu escritorio
<muay-guy> erUSUL, y como puedo asignarle un area de notificacion?
<erUSUL> muay-guy: primero haz « alt + f2 » y ejecuta nm-applet
<muay-guy> erUSUL, listo... ahi me aparecio
<erUSUL> pues ya está
<ionwind> ahora para borrar era erase no??
<muay-guy> para q aparezca siempre al inicio de sesion donde deberia guardarlO'
<fosco_> ionwind: sudo rm archivo
<ionwind> umm
<fosco_> pero ten cuidado con lo que borras
<erUSUL> muay-guy: Sistema>Preferencias>aplicaciones de inicio
<javier> ok voy a reinicial el equipo y te mendo la captura
<fosco_> no hay marcha atrás
<ionwind> eso es para??
<jkarlos> pa borra es rm
<muay-guy> erUSUL, muchiimas gracias
<erUSUL> no hay de que
<ionwind> mira fosco: 2.6.35-22-generic	 atmel_at76c502.bin	   e100			   iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode     myricom	   rt73.bin		    v4l-cx231xx-avcore-01.fw
<ionwind> ese es el que esta mal si lo borro no pasa nada??
<fosco_> ese? cual
<ionwind> es en el arranque una de las opciones que me da
<fosco_> cualquier cosa que haya dentro de /lib no deber'ias tocarla
<ionwind> es que ese es el tema
<erUSUL> ionwind: que quieres hacer exactamente
<ionwind> no quiero que arranque la ultima actulaizacion sino una de las anteriores, como hago yo eso para que se que fija la que me gusta??
<fosco_> ionwind: vas muy despistado
<erUSUL> ionwind: y que tiene que ver eso con /lib/firmware/ ?
<fosco_> eso no se cambia por ahi
<ionwind> si :(
<ionwind> no??
<fosco_> ionwind: no es buena idea tocar el arranque
<fosco_> pero puedes modificarlo más o menos fácilmente con startupmanager
<ionwind> te explico fui a sistema/andministracion/adminiistracion de arranque
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install startupmanager && gksu startupmanager
<jkarlos> no funcionaria si reinstala el arranque
<jkarlos> ?
<fosco_> no
<jkarlos> o actualiza el kernel?
<fosco_> no
<jkarlos> a mi por ejemplo al instalar limpio ubuntu 10.10 me da un error y me indica ese directorio
<ionwind> sudo apt-get install starupmanager && gksu starupmanager
<ionwind> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<ionwind> Creando árbol de dependencias
<ionwind> Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho
<ionwind> E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete starupmanager
<ionwind> root@ionwind-station:/lib/firmware#
<jkarlos> tras actualizar se solcuiona
<fosco_> lo que él quiere hacer no se soluciona reinstalando el kernel ni reinstalando el arranque
<fosco_> ionwind: startupmanager
<fosco_> lo escribiste mal
<javier> hola he vuelto
<jkarlos> ya capito
<marfu20> hola alguna aplicacion equivalente a ccleaner en ubuntu?
<fosco_> marfu20: depende, que hace eso?
<jkarlos> ubuntu tweak!
<marfu20> limpiar historial, temporales de internet, papelera
<jgratero> muay-guy, resolviste?
<fosco_> marfu20: ubuntu-tweak
<jgratero> disculpa, problema en la oficina
<jkarlos> fosco una consulta, gracias a guampa ya tengo mi samba configurado y haciendo lo que queria: que pida pass al acceder, pero cuando cierro la ventana de la carpeta compartida en desde windows y al volver a entrar no me pide pass
<ionwind> ahhhh
<ionwind> ahora asi
<ionwind> pero es ahi donde habia ido yo antes
<ionwind> desde la barra de tareas
<ionwind> y siempre volvia a otro
 * cossier is back (gone 01:27:35)
<jkarlos> quiero que me pida pass siempre que se intente acceder a una carpeta compartida
<ionwind> fosco eso no me soluciona nada
<gusan0r> alguno me recomienda algun plugging/aplicacion que controle la temperatura/rendimiento de los usb ?
<cossier> ionwind, no tew aparece la barra de las ventanas
<cossier> ??
<cossier> ionwind, prueba en la consola metacity --replace
<cossier> ionwind, si usas gnome
<cossier> gusan0r, busca en sinaptic por sensors
<gusan0r> cossier, ;)
<ionwind> nop
<ionwind> cossier
<ionwind> se fue pal carajo despues de una actualizacion
<cossier> ionwind, no te sale ninguna ventana?
<cossier> ionwind, ni el desktop??
<ionwind> nada
<ionwind> osea te explico
<ionwind> se abren ventanas como cualquier aplicacion...
<ionwind> pero despues no puedo moverlas, ni hacerlas mas peuqeñas ni cerrarlas
<ionwind> tengo que ir a: archivo e ir a la punta de abajo y cerrarla
<erUSUL> ionwind: que tarjeta grafica tienes?
<cossier> ionwind, has probado en cambiar la apariencia de las ventanas??
<javier> hola he vuelto con la imagen de escritorio
<javier> mi gnome 3 no funciona bien
<javier> no se puede ver el menu
<javier> /home/javier/Escritorio/Screenshot.png
<ionwind> gforce 8400
<javier> hola alguien me puede ayudar?
<javier> alguien me puede ayudar con mi gnome 3?
<erUSUL> !screenshot
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema subí la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pegá el link en el canal.
<fosco_> javier: si no la subes no la podemos ver
<erUSUL> ionwind: como instalaste los drivers?
<ionwind> si cossier
<ionwind> y nada
<ionwind> bueno me tengo que ir
<ionwind> despues lo intento de nuevo gracias a todos por la ayuda, saludos a todos
<javier> este el el link de la imagen de mi gnome con problemas http://imagebin.org/148431
<javier> estoy atento a cualquier ayuda que ustedes me puedan brindar
<hashashin> nas
<cossier> javier, que driver grafico usas
<cossier> javier, a mi me sucedia algo parecido con las letras
<javier> y como lo solucionaste?
<cossier> javier, se me soluciono de casualidad quiotando y poniendo el driver propietario
<cossier> el que uso ahora es el radeon
<javier> como se que driver estoy usando?
<cossier> javier, abre una comnsola y pones lshw -c display
<gusan0r> off-topic ---> alguien conoce un canal sobre wireless en español?
<cossier> gusan0r, wireless para ubunt?
<cossier> Ubuntu *
<gusan0r> cossier, sep
<cossier> gusan0r, aqui
<gusan0r> xD seguro? XD
<javier> me sale un mensaje "orden no encontrada"
<gusan0r> bueno mi pregunta es la siguiente, tengo una antena Eusso que es de 5 dBi y me hice una bicuad y quiero corroborar que la bicuad está funcionando como debe ser, y en tal caso como hago para que cuando uso la bicuad la antena de mi atheros no interfiera ?
<gusan0r> soy claro ?
<javier> hola ya lo he hecho y me sale una informacion bastante larga
<cossier> javier, la has escrito bien?
<javier>  lshw -c
<cossier> javier, lshw -c display
<javier> que pena disculpa
<javier> ya lo hago
<cossier> javier, donde pone driver !!
<javier> listo lo he hecho que informacion busco?
<cossier> javier, donde pone configuration: driver.....
<javier> esto es lo que me sale
<javier> display UNCLAIMED
<javier>        description: VGA compatible controller
<javier>        product: 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<javier>        vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]
<javier>        physical id: 0
<cossier> !paste, javier
<kubot> javier: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<cossier> javier, es una SiS !!! al parecer
<javier> si
<javier> y ahora que debo hacer'
<cossier> javier, pegamelo en pastebin
<javier> listo y en poster que debo escribir?
<cossier> me das el enlace que te muestra el pastebin
<javier> ya he pegado el texto perono se que escribo donde dice poster
<cossier> javier, tu nick
<javier> ok
<cossier> po ejemplo
<javier> losto te debo dar el link'
<cossier> gusan0r, y que es una bicuad ????
<cossier> si
<gusan0r> cossier, biquad *
<gusan0r> cossier, una antena casera
<javier> http://paste.ubuntu.com/594622/
<cossier> javier, y no aparece nada mas??, por que UNCLAIMED creo que significa que no hay monitor conectado!!!
<javier> y entonces que hago?
<cossier> javier, instala el pastebinit !! sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<javier> ok
<cossier> javier, luego haces lshw -c display | pastebinit
<cossier> javier, y pasas el link
<cossier> gusan0r, y donde tienes la biquad conectada ?? al router??
<gusan0r> cossier, no a mi pc
<gusan0r> cossier, mediante un usb
<cossier> gusan0r, y la PC coge señal wifi??
<javier> lo he instalado y ahora'
<gusan0r> cossier, claro
<cossier> lo puse arriba javier, luego haces lshw -c display | pastebinit
<cossier> gusan0r, y la atheros donde esta?? tambien en la PC??
<javier> te envio el link?
<cossier> si javier
<javier> http://pastebin.com/YiUZ3iA3
<gusan0r> cossier, si ambaas
<gusan0r> cossier, lo que yo quiero hacer es decirle a la antena de la atheros" hey no molestes que quiero que funcione la otra mientras "
<MaRk-I> javier: tarjetas graficas SiS y VIA tienen muy bajo rendimiento en linux solo 2D
<cossier> gusan0r, desde las conexiones de red lo puedes controlar
<gusan0r> cossier, ¬¬ seguro ?
<gusan0r> ahí me fijo
<javier> entonces con esta targeta no puedo instalar gnome3?
<cossier> javier, es problable que no!!
<javier> ok muchas gracias por la paciencia
<Lostizytu> hola
<javier> que la pases bien
<cossier> :-(
<mimecar> javier: espera que ponga gnome 3 en ubuntu de forma oficial
<Lostizytu> me pueden ayudar por favor
<Lostizytu> necesito recuperar windows 7 en el grub
<javier> ok
<Lostizytu> :S
<Lostizytu> no aparece
<cossier> Lostizytu, te lo cargaste???
<Lostizytu> si carge el
<Lostizytu> grub
<Lostizytu> pero no se pk no esta win 7
<Lostizytu> :S
<Lostizytu> lo q pasa q igual tengo debian
<Lostizytu> y debian tampoco aparece
<Lostizytu> :S
<cossier> Lostizytu, cuantos discos duros tienes
<cossier> ??
<Lostizytu> 1 disco duro de 250 gigas sata 2
<Lostizytu> particionado para debian, ubuntu y win 7
<mimecar> que locura de particionado
<Lostizytu> pk?
<Lostizytu> xd
<cossier> Lostizytu, creaste las particiones manualmente para Ubuntu??
<mimecar> para que necesitas dos distribuciones de linux en la misma máquina?
<Lostizytu> no recuerdo hace mucho tiempo q instale
<Lostizytu> mas de 3 meses
<Lostizytu> xd
<mimecar> que ha cambiado para que desaparezcan
<Lostizytu> al parecer particione con windows
<Lostizytu> mimecar: cuando instale windows 7 desaparecio debian y ubuntu
<Lostizytu> ai empezo el show
<Lostizytu> recien pude recuperar ubuntu
<Lostizytu> xd
<Lostizytu> "desaparecio " , aun esta pero no en el grub
<Lostizytu> me captan?
<MaRk-I> Lostizytu: debian usa GRUB, ubuntu usa GRUB2.... para que puedas correr debian tienes que agregar debian como chainload +1
<Lostizytu> o sea no puedo tener 1 grub para los 3?
<Lostizytu> :S
<Lostizytu> =(
<Lostizytu> perdi todo?
<mimecar> Lostizytu: es normal, windows 7 elimina grub
<Lostizytu> tengo mucha info
<Lostizytu> =(
<mimecar> Lostizytu: solo grub
<MaRk-I> Lostizytu: cual instalaste al ultimo?
<cossier> win$ siempre es mejor instlaarlo primero
<Lostizytu> siempre tengo q formatear todo por maldito windows
<mimecar> y si tienes cosas importantes, es culpa tuya no tener un backup actualizado
<Lostizytu> se me escap
<mimecar> reinstalando grub se solucionará el problema
<Lostizytu> escapo
<Lostizytu> pero estoy en ubuntu es pk instalo el grub
<Lostizytu> :S
<Lostizytu> pero como visualizo debian y windows?
<Lostizytu> eso no entiendo
<cossier> Lostizytu, no te preocupes yo pienso lo mismo!!! xDDDD
<mimecar> ya tienes instalado grub2 en el disco?
<Lostizytu> cossier: xd
<Lostizytu> mimecar: creo q si
<Lostizytu> xd
<MaRk-I> !grub2 | Lostizytu
<kubot> Lostizytu: grub2 es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<Lostizytu> disculpa mi pregubnta pero, si ubuntu usa grub 2 y debian grub,
<Lostizytu> jamas podre ver debian?
<Lostizytu> :S
<mimecar> Lostizytu: solo puedes tener un gestor de arranque
<mimecar> grub2 lanzará a debian
<Lostizytu> aah
<Lostizytu> xd
<MaRk-I> ya te dije lo tienes que agregar como CHAINLOAD +1......
<Lostizytu> tonse creo q si tengo
<cossier> entonces mejor instalar Ubuntu el ultimo no??
<Lostizytu> pk tengo el famoso grub
<Lostizytu> ahora no se q version es
<Lostizytu> xd
<Lostizytu> deberia ser el 2
<Lostizytu> xd
<Ahimsa> Grub2
<Lostizytu> en el tutorial dice q se debe usar live cd , pero si ya estoy dentro de ubuntu, da lo mismo verdad?
<cossier> Lostizytu, creo que puedes reparar el arranque desde Ubuntu
<cossier> Lostizytu, desde Sistema->Administracion->Utilidad de discos puedes saber si las particiones de Win estan alli
<Lostizytu> rodrigo@Lost:~$ sudo chroot /mnt
<Lostizytu> chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<Lostizytu> pk paso eso
<Lostizytu> :S
<Lostizytu> falle en el comando sudo chroot /mnt
<cossier> Lostizytu, creo que no esta bien espera que lo miro
<Lostizytu> no esta bien el tutorial?
<Lostizytu> :S
<cossier> Lostizytu, tienes que montarlo priemro
<Lostizytu> hice todos los pasos anteriores
<Lostizytu> q
<Lostizytu> sale ai
<cossier> Lostizytu, que hay montado en /mnt
<mimecar> las carpetas se montan en /media
<mimecar> Lostizytu: ahora estas DENTRO del ubuntu instalado?
<Lostizytu> hice texttualmente todos los comando mount
<Lostizytu> mimecar: si estoy en ubuntu instalado
<mimecar> entonces solo tienes que configurar grub
<mimecar> no tienes que montar nada,
<cossier> Lostizytu, tienes que poner las particiones que te corresponden a ti !!!!
<Lostizytu> mmm
<Lostizytu> configurar el grub?
<Lostizytu> :S
<cossier> Lostizytu, mimecar tiene razon!!
<Lostizytu> yo le creo a mimecar , el problema q nose configurar el grub
<Lostizytu> xd
<mimecar> con grub2 no he trabajado
<mimecar> mi distribución aún usa grub 1
<Lostizytu> =(
<Lostizytu> alguien sabe configurar grub 2 ?
<Ahimsa> Lostizytu: Tienes 230492348239 manuales
<Ahimsa> ¿Que quieres hacer?
<cousteau> Ahimsa, 230492348242... el otro día salieron 3 nuevos
<mimecar> Lostizytu: mira este enlace http://gabuntu.wordpress.com/2009/01/07/anadiendo-windows-7-al-grub/
<Lostizytu> Importante: Esta guía NO funciona con GRUB 2 el cual es incluído en Ubuntu 10.04
<Lostizytu> xd
<mimecar> xD
<mimecar> la cadena de búsqueda es => añadir entrada windows 7 grub ubuntu
<Lostizytu> http://alan-carrillo.blogspot.com/2009/11/agregar-windows-vistaseven-en-grub2.html
<Lostizytu> reinicio
<Lostizytu> xd
<Yoques> wola
<Yoques> muy buenas noches
<fosco_> hola
<Yoques> tengo un ligero problema con el grub 2
<Yoques> no me aparece windows
<Yoques> ni tratando de repararlo con lo de guia-ubuntu
<Yoques> update-grub2 no me resuelve
<fosco_> Yoques: sudo apt-get install os-prober && sudo update-grub
<fosco_> mira si de esa manera lo detecta
<Yoques> si!!!! muchísimas gracias fosco
<fosco_> ok
<fosco_> de nada
<nestor> al iniciar forefox siempre se me traba como a los 4 minutos de comenzar a navegar
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas nestor ?
<Yoques> buenas noches
<nestor> 3.6.16+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.10.1 (firefox) mimecar
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<nestor> 10.10
<mimecar> ¿con todas als actualizaciones?
<nestor> apt-get update? si mimecar
<mimecar> apt-get upgrade
<mimecar> 'update 'no instala nada
<nestor> solo asi pongo en la terminal o tengo que hacer referencia a firefox?
<fosco_> nestor: para una actualizacion del sistema ejecuta en un terminal sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fosco_> aunque dude que eso solucione lo de firefox, pero siempre es buena idea tener el sistema actualizado
<fosco_> dudo*
<nestor> dist es para la distribucion?
<fosco_> simplemente copia y pega lo que yo he puesto
<nestor> ok fosco_
<RaJiL> hola
<RaJiL> como reinstalo el ultimo kernel?
<mimecar> reinstalar?
<RaJiL> si
<mimecar> que quieres conseguir con eso?
<RaJiL> es que he petado algun modulo y no tira la wifi ahora
<fosco_> RaJiL: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image
<mimecar> fosco_: pero eso mantendrá la configuració no?
<fosco_> eso reinstalará el paquete linux-image
<fosco_> estoy 99% seguro de que reinstalar el kernel no solucionará su problema, pero eso es algo que debe comprobar él mismo
<nestor> fosco_ a mi  me aparece reemplazo de linux-image-2.6.35-28-generic
<nestor> tambien el kernel se actualiza?
<fosco_> nestor: por supuesto
<RaJiL> hago un reinicio no?
<nestor> ya ejecute eñ comando fosco_ ahora que?
<fosco_> nestor: pues ya tienes el sistema actualizado
<RaJiL> gracias
<nestor> reinicio?ç
<fosco_> como quieras
<nestor> si ya vi que si,
<nestor> ya regreso
<RaJiL> reinstalar no sirve
<MaRk-I> RaJiL: como "petaste" el modulo, quizas lo agregaste a la lista negra "blacklist"
<nestor> ya ta!, por ahora todo bien no se me trabo, fosco_ otra pregunta donde puedo ver que tan forzada esta mi tarjeta de video?
<RaJiL> lo que hice es bajar el source para compilar modulo de la web del fabricante de mi wifi usb
<mimecar> nestor: forzada ?
<rigoleto> hola a todos
<RaJiL> y al compilarlo e instalarlo dejo de funcionar del todo la wifi
<RaJiL> lo desistale
<RaJiL> y ahora me gustaria tener el modulo que traia ubuntu por defecto
<nestor> osea que porcentaje esta siendo usada y saber mas o menos cuales aplicaciones o plugins son la que mas recursos consumen mimecar
<mimecar> no puedes saber el porcentaje de uso de la tarjeta gráfica
<RaJiL> que ese no iba  bien bien pero por lo menos funcionaba
<mimecar> puedes ver los procesos del pc con top
<mimecar> o con el monitor del sistema de gnome
<mimecar> flash te consumirá muchos recursos
<nestor> es que instale compiz con la ayuda de fosco_ pero siento que medio palaleya asi que no se que quitarle o si es eso lo que me hace mas lenta la pagina o si algo mas
<MaRk-I> RaJiL: lo mas correcto es deshacer lo que inciste en sequencia...... como desinstalar el nuevo modulo, ir a la carpeta "sudo make uninstall"  luego "make clean" y recargar el modulo antiguo
<fosco_> nestor: comprobar si compiz está afectando es muy facil
<fosco_> desactivalo temporalmente con alt+f2 metacity --replace
<RaJiL> al recargar me dice esto FATAL: Module rtl8187 not found.
<fosco_> si va mejor es q era compiz, si sigue pasando es q no lo era
<mimecar> que falle el navegador a los cuatro miuntos apunta a flash o similar
<nestor> pero lo lento es sol o a la hora de los efectos, osea que ahi es sencible, sino casi no se siente
<nestor> lo curioso mimecar es que ya no me fayo desde la actualizacion que me dijo fosco_
<mimecar> nestor: siempre tienes que tener el sistema actualizado
<nestor> y si una actualizacion me daña algo?
<fosco_> es dificil q eso pase
<mimecar> si son actualizaciones de ubuntu es muy complicado
<fosco_> pero si llega a pasar la siguiente actualizacion suele arreglarlo
<mimecar> si utilizas repositorios de PPA la probabilidad aumenta al no estar tan controlados
<MaRk-I> RaJiL: checa el tutorial o lo que leias al hacer la instalacion, mira si hiciste "blacklist  rtl8187"
<RaJiL> que va no hice nada de eso
<RaJiL> hice make y make install  y ya esta
<nestor> bueno vere de vez en cuando ejecutare el comando
<MaRk-I> hiciste "make uninstall" para quitarlo?
<RaJiL> si
<RaJiL> y make clean
<mimecar> make clean solo borra la compilación
<mimecar> no hace nada en el sistema
<RaJiL> make unistall si desistalo
<mimecar> que desinstales un módulo no quiere decir que se "restaure" el módulo anterior
<mimecar> si has instalado encima del anterior el sistema no sabrá volver
<RaJiL> pero tiene que haber una manera de restarurarlo no
<RaJiL> reinstalando dicho modulo no?
<mimecar> si reinstalas el paquete puede
<RaJiL> el paquete de modulos?
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> no todos los módulos están en el kernel
<RaJiL> ya
<MaRk-I> el modulo viene en el kernel
<MaRk-I> /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtl8187.ko
<RaJiL> que lio
<RaJiL> si pruebo con un kernel antiguo tirara entonces?
<MaRk-I> RaJiL: trata
<RaJiL> voy a ver
<RaJiL> ahora vuelvo
<RaJiL> efectiviwonder
<RaJiL> con un kernel antiguo funciona
<RaJiL> alguna idea?
<mimecar> ¿estas usando el kernel oficial de ubuntu?
<RaJiL> si
<mimecar> desinstala el último purgando los archivos
<RaJiL> como seria..
<RaJiL> sudo apt-get purge linux-*
<RaJiL> ?
<mimecar> NO
<RaJiL> bueno linux_xxx-*
<mimecar> si quieres que el sistema arranque después
<RaJiL> ya ya jeje
<MaRk-I> RaJiL: reinicia y en el grub deberia aparecer una lista de kernels
<MaRk-I> usa el anterior?
<RaJiL> si es el que uso ahora mismo en anterior
<RaJiL> 2.6.35-22 este es el que funciona
<varon> hola
<RaJiL> el ultimo creo que es 2.6.35-28
<varon> por cual version de ubuntu van
<varon> ?
<mimecar> 10.10
<varon> gracias mimecar
<MaRk-I> si estas ahorita en -22, ve a synaptic y busca -28 marcalo con "remover completamente, y lo vuelves a instalar
<MaRk-I> ojo si estas en -22...... asegurate con uname -ar ... je
<RaJiL> hecho
<RaJiL> ahora
<RaJiL> reinicio?
<MaRk-I> pues si quieres ver si funciona creo que si
<RaJiL> voy
<RaJiL> funciono si
<RaJiL> ya no sale el ultimo kernel
<MaRk-I> RaJiL: lo re-instalaste?
<RaJiL> no
<RaJiL> lo reinstalo?
<mimecar> pon todas las actualizaciones pendientes
<RaJiL> lo digo por si funcionara de nuevo
<RaJiL> apt-get update & upgrade no?
<MaRk-I> como dice mimecar has actualiczaciones
<RaJiL> me dice que no hay ninguna
<mimecar> RaJiL: ni de kernel?
<RaJiL> umm
<RaJiL> ni de kernel
<RaJiL> puede que sea por la cache de apt?
<mimecar> entonces como te salía un kernel más reciente ?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> el sistema comprueba los paquetes instalados
<RaJiL> pues ni idea
<RaJiL> el caso que yo tenia otro kernel mas nuevo que este
<mimecar> usas repositorios de ppa?
<RaJiL> si alguno
<MaRk-I> y sudo apt-get dist-upgrade que dice?
<RaJiL> pero no para kernel
<RaJiL> me dice que 0 paquetes
<MaRk-I> entonces ve a synaptic y busca de nuevo el kernel -28
<mimecar> si no te salen actualizaciones no lo instales
<RaJiL> esto es muy raro
<RaJiL> en synaptic si aparece
<nestor> quiero instalar gimp pero dice que se requiere de la instalacion de paquetes no confiables libbabl-0.0-0 libgegl-0.0-0 libwmf0.2-7 dice aceptar pero no lo hice pues recuerdo que ustedes me dijeron que no instalara cualquier cosa
<mimecar> nestor: estas usando repositorios de PPA?
<nestor> mimecar como saberlo? solo se que lo hago con centro de software ubuntu mimecar
<mimecar> en el centro de software, menú editar, origenes
<RaJiL> bueno lo dejo asi de momento
<RaJiL> si eso seguimos mas adelante
<RaJiL> gracias eh
<Xago> mi ubuntu 10.10 de 64 bits, no funciona correctamente. Al indicarle que hiberne al cerrar el monitor, sigue funcionando igual
<Xago> le actualicé el último kernel, ya que no tenía incluído el hibernar, ahora lo tiene, pero aún así no hace lo que tiene instruído
<Xago> alguien más tiene problemas de este tipo con la versión de 64 bits?
<Xago> se bloquea también con dispositivos de video externo, sea serial o HDMI...el gnome se cuelga
<Xago> ahora tengo que apagar la laptop para desplazarme, ya que si no, llega CALIENTE en la mochila
#ubuntu-es 2011-04-16
<Xago> si alguien tiene alguna posible solución, se los agradeceré mucho, enviando correo a sadiazo@gmail.com
<xangua> ...
<nestor> mimecar, solo me aparece ppa en la pestaña autenticacion 881574DE 2009-03-10 Launchpad PPa for Bisigi
<mario_> hola
<Focusyn> hola
<Focusyn> hombre asnos_ausente tu por aquí
<Focusyn> a ver si alguien puede ayudarme con este problema http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/153038
<Focusyn> no veo las ventanas completas en 1024x600
<xangua> ammm....jala la ventana con Alt
<MaRk-I> Focusyn: presiona alt dale click a la ventana y muevela
<nestor> fosco_ tenia abierta una terminal y por error toque algunas teclas y se me trabo la maquina ahora el compiz cuando tratod e ejecutar compiz --replace & y me pide el 98% del cpu
<Focusyn> no me funciona, clickeo y se va a otro lado
<MaRk-I> Focusyn: tienes que estar presionando alt
<Focusyn> si
<Focusyn> por ejemplo estoy en la ventana de añadir un contacto nuevo y le doy a un campo para rellenar y se va a otro sitio
<Focusyn> si quereis grabo mi pantalla
<MaRk-I> Focusyn: no es necesario, es la unica forma que se para mover ventanas
<Focusyn> gracias
<MaRk-I> de nada
<fdvalero> //
<n-iCe> Ya probaron el GNOME
<n-iCe> 3?
<Focusyn> una pregunta mas el formato de video sogv solo es para ubuntu?
<Focusyn> ogv*
<fdvalero> cual version de gnome
<hashashin> nas
<MaRk-I> Focusyn: no
<Focusyn> mi duda era si se pueden subir en ese formato a youtube
<MaRk-I> Focusyn: no lo tienes que convertir a avi o mpg
<Focusyn> ok
<MaRk-I> Focusyn: algo asi como:  mencoder input.ogv -ovc xvid -oac mp3lame -xvidencopts pass=1 -o output.avi
<tuxGentoo> buenas
<n-iCe> nas
<tuxGentoo> una pregunta que es lo que necesito saber, tener herramientas, etc para lo siguiente quiero desde cual quier parte del mundo acceder a mi PC teniendo una coneccion ip dinamica se que la pregunta tal vez no deberia hacer por aqui
<hashashin> pues con un dominio dinamico de esos como dyndns.org y ssh deberia bastarte tuxGentoo
<hashashin> y ddcliente para que actualize la ip el sólo
<hashashin> ddclient*
<tuxGentoo> con no-ip.com bastara ? no entiendo mucho es de la redes
<hashashin> si
<akrab> yo el otro dia me hice un script que se cuando se reinicia el router por cualquier cosa te manda la nueva ip
<hashashin> ddclient vale para la mayoria de servicios de estos
<hashashin> comprueba cada media hora creo o 10min pero solo hace algo si cambia la ip
<nestor> amigos necesito ayuda: kunena no se puede iniciar secion pues no se ve lo que se escribe en los textbox
<n-iCe> Qué?
<nestor> no se ve que se escribe en kunena cuando trato de iniciar sesion, ni si trato de registrarme
<n-iCe> Ni idea, no sé qué es kunena
<nestor> jajaja kunena es un complemento para foros en joomla
<cousteau> ¿alguien que use Kupfer y LibreOffice ha notado que no le va bien al seleccionar múltiples columnas?
<Guest27385> alguien de vzla
<cyberalejo17> Hola a todos. Soy el del problema de GDM de la otra vez... Ahora tengo una pregunta de un proyecto que quiero hacer. Se trata de conectar mi pc al cable del telefono via modem, para usarlo como teléfono, pero no de forma local, sino remota, es decir, que desde cualquier sitio, pueda conectarme a mi pc y llamar desde mi linea telefonica a travez de mi pc. No se si me entienden.
<cyberalejo17> alguna idea?
<akrab> hablas de hacer llamadas de telefonos a numeros de telefono?
<akrab> 91XXXXXXX
<akrab> normales
<akrab> ?
<novato1> Hola comunidad ubuntu
<novato1> busco un poco de ayuda
<novato1> Quiero conectar mi vieja PALM Z22  en mi PC-Ubuntu 10.04
<novato1> alguien puede decirme como?
<cyberalejo17> hablo de conectarme desde mi portatil a mi pc de escritio que tiene conectado el cable de modem y mediante red usar mi telefono para llamar desde el. Ya que tengo y plan telefonico local y nacional ilimitado, y no siempre estoy en casa
<cyberalejo17> en Win$%&/  probé un programa y me funciono pero sólo para llamar usando el modem, no para gestion remota del mismo.  Lo que quiero es mandar voz via red, que el servidior (que quiero montar) la reciba y la mande al modem.
<cyberalejo17> es decir, llamar desde mi pc, pero usando otro pc.
<cyberalejo17> telefono fijo a telefono fijo
<novato1> hola
<cyberalejo17> Hola :D
<novato1> alguien puede dcireme como cargar los modulos para conectar mi PALM Z22 ... tengoinstaldo gnome-pilot
<novato1> Como se comunican por aqui?
<novato1> o es que no hay nadie conectado?
<akrab> yo estoy conectado novato1 pero es que...
<akrab> nunca me he puesto a sincronizar la palm
<cyberalejo17> no se como ayudarte.... no he manejado palm bajo GNU/Linux..
<novato1> perdon a toda la comunidad es la 1ra vez que me conecto y no se como pedir ayuda ...
<novato1> lo estoy haciendo mal
<novato1> busque en los how tos de ubuntu-es ...
<novato1> pero no encontre nada
<novato1> encontre un buen doc en liea
<novato1> pero solo me dice que debo instalar gnome-pilot
<novato1> y que debo cargar los modulos USB controladores
<novato1> y eso es lo que no se como hacer
<novato1> ya instale gnome-pilot
<novato1> ya escribe --> $ tail -f /var/log/messages
<novato1> y no aparece mi PALM conectada
<akrab> has activado el modulo visor?
<novato1> akrb ... gracias ... como hago eso ...
<akrab> no se bien lo que es pero lo he visto aki
<akrab> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/81453
<akrab> para activar un modulo haces este comando
<akrab> modprobe XXXXX
<akrab> en este caso modprobe visor
<akrab> y parece que este driver kernel/drivers/usb/serial/visor.ko
<akrab> se pone a funcionar en el kernel
<cyberalejo17> Akrab, es posible hacer lo que te comento?
<akrab> es algo de usbs
<cyberalejo17> No es mingun proyecto de universidad ni nada... es solo por interes personal.
<akrab> con "modinfo visor" te da informacion sobre ese modulo
<akrab> pues es que no me he enterado muy bien de lo que querias hacer
<akrab> cyberalejo
<cyberalejo17> mmmmm, espera te lo redacto mejor.
<akrab> tu tienes un pc con una tarjeta moden y un cable de telefono alli puesto
<cyberalejo17> si
<akrab> y asi te conectas a internet no? por moden
<cyberalejo17> no
<cyberalejo17> tengo un router dsl
<cyberalejo17> pero ese es otro cuento
<akrab> ajam
<cyberalejo17> bajo la misma linea telefonica fluye voz y datos (del interent)
<cyberalejo17> Bajo win2 pude llamar usando el modem de mi portatil
<cyberalejo17> Lo que quiero es hacer lo mismo, pero no estando presente, es decir..... que conectarme a mi portatil remotamente desde otro pc y que la voz fluya hasta mi portatil y se realice la llamada
<akrab> ahmmmmmm
<cyberalejo17> Como..... telnet o ssh, pero no controlando la pc, sino mandando voz
<akrab> ok
<cyberalejo17> y que el servidor la reciba y la mande al modem para que se comporte como una llamada comun y corriente
<akrab> pero el primer ordenador ya te llama no?
<akrab> utilizando el modem
<cyberalejo17> si
<akrab> pues se me ocurre una solucion cutre
<akrab> utilizando logmein
<cyberalejo17> pero bajo win2. No se como configurar ese programa para que acepte voz que llega via red
<akrab> para windows claro
<akrab> para ubuntu nunca lo he echo, pero con un servidor vnc de estos que tiene deberia valer
<cyberalejo17> pero es que no quiero controlar mnitor, teclado, ni mouse. sólo madar voz, y el numero de telenofo al cual llamar y que el servidior se haga cargo del resto
<akrab> claro claro
<cyberalejo17> es como utilizar mi portatil como pasarela para poder llamar
<akrab> ademas con un servidor vnc en principio la voz mal
<akrab> el primer ordenador llama por la linea de telefono con algun programa de ubuntu
<akrab> o es en win?
<cyberalejo17> si.... la cuestion es que por varias razones no quiero usar vnc, netmeeting, teamviewer, loggmein... etc, es porqur el tráfico sería mayor si controlo mouse teclado... encambio con solo voz, la cosa es mas breve
<cyberalejo17> hice la prueba bajo win
<cyberalejo17> Pero supongo que con linux tambien se puede
<cyberalejo17> en win, el prog se llama: Advanced Call Center
<cyberalejo17> Si linux detecta el modem, supongo  que se podrá utilizar como telefono
<akrab> claro lo de vnc es lo primero que se me ha ocurrido pero es cutre
<cyberalejo17> solo resta mirar como montar el server para que acepte voz via red, y que sea el equipo remoto el que haga la llamada
<akrab> estaria bien algo que solo sea voz
<cyberalejo17> si
<cyberalejo17> es que la idea es poder llamar desde cualquier internet, ya dea banada ancha o esos modems3G. y con solo voz es menos trafico
<razieliyo> buenas
<cyberalejo17> pero.... como rayos creo un server de esos? con una interfaz para que los cientes marquen el numero y que la voz fluya desde su microfono, hasta el server.....
<cyberalejo17> y del server hasta el equipo remoto, ya que la persona al otro lado de la linea, obvio que tiene que responder tambien
<akrab> yo una vez monte un asterisk
<akrab> no era muy dificil y luego tenia clientes
<akrab> y podias llamar de uno a otro
<akrab> pero todo en pc
<akrab> esto seria lo mismo
<akrab> pero configurando la tarjeta de moden en asterisk
<akrab> asterisk serviria de puente entre un cliente voz ip desde el ordenador que quieras
<akrab> hasta la salida por tu moden
<MaRk-I> akrab: asterisk tiene call forwarding para llamar otros telefonos, pero tener la tarjeta es mas caro que mejor usar skype o voip-buster
<akrab> el ahora mismo sale al cablado de telefono ya
<akrab> por asi decirlo gratis
<akrab> con lo que page de telefono
<akrab> con el programa este para windows call center tal
<akrab> pues asterisk supongo que podra hacerlo tambien
<MaRk-I> si, asterisk lo hace
<akrab> el call forwarding es contratando algo con una empresa y llamas por internet no?
<cyberalejo17> A mi todas las lalmadas a fijos me salen gratis dentro del pais
<akrab> vamos... skype va a salir mas barato eso creo que si xD
<akrab> yo uso skype
<cyberalejo17> así que por factura no hay problema.
<akrab> pero es como por aprender a hacerlo no?
<akrab> claro es que si ya llamas por la tarjeta moden esta
<akrab> ya tienes echa una parte
<cyberalejo17> pero es que con lo que pago del Internet, tengo telefnia ilimitada, y no la estoy usando por no estar en la casa en el dia (y poco en la noche)
<cyberalejo17> Entonces sería configurar asterisk para que todo el trafico voip lo made al modem?
<cyberalejo17> Pero cómo se hace para lamar al 742xxxx y que asterisk me haga esa llamada?
<akrab> eso es en los archivos de configuracion de asterisk
<akrab> yo me acuerdo que lo instale pensando felizmente que despues iva a llamar donde quisiera
<akrab> pero claro
<cyberalejo17> ud no tenía un plan ilimitado...
<akrab> llamaba de pc a pc
<akrab> que eso es facil de poner
<akrab> pero para poner que tu tarjeta moden funcione debe ser mas complikado
<akrab> no
<akrab> yo en la empresa en la que estaba tenia un plan normal
<akrab> y una vez que teniamos el asterisk funcionando y nos llamabamos de puesto a puesto en el curro
<akrab> estube haciendo un documento al jefe con lo que costaria poner eso a funcionar ya total
<akrab> y teniamos que pillar una tarjeta moden por asi decirlo
<akrab> aunque claro era tarjeton
<akrab> por que ellos necesitaban llamadas simultaneas etc..
<akrab> y estabamos en las mismas por que llamabas por telefonica
<akrab> es decir pagabas igual
<cyberalejo17> mmmmmmmm, pero como yo sólo tengo una linea y un solo numero telefonico  asignado....
<akrab> en vez del cajetin rdsi de telefonica pues lo hacias tu con la tarjeta
<akrab> y luego estaba el contratar a una empresa por internet
<akrab> que supongo que seria el call forwarding
<cyberalejo17> y eso para que?
<akrab> que era lo mas interesante
<akrab> pero habia que pagar claro
<akrab> a la empresa que te lo suministrase
<akrab> al final acababas como con el skype
<akrab> xD
<akrab> pero liandola mas
<akrab> claro claro
<akrab> lo tuyo es mas simple
<akrab> seria un servidor asterisk corriendo en casa
<cyberalejo17> pero es muy complicado administrarlo? si al caso.. solo 2 o 3 personas harán uso de mi linea....
<akrab> la tarjeta que te la pille asterisk
<akrab> que pueda salir como un telefono a tu linea de telefono
<akrab> y luego por otro lado desde el curro
<akrab> en el router te haces un mapeo de puertos
<cyberalejo17> eso si se haerlo
<akrab> para poner un cliente de pc, un software
<akrab> que llame a tu pc
<akrab> a tu asterisk
<cyberalejo17> y el numero que se le pase como parametro es al que debe llamar
<cyberalejo17> 742xxxx
<akrab> asterisk yo se que es facil instalarlo y con clientes software
<akrab> que pille una tarjeta moden XXXX
<akrab> tal marca
<akrab> y que salga a la linea telefonica
<akrab> no se como sera de complikado
<akrab> no tengo ni idea
<razieliyo> tengo un problema con ubuntu
<cyberalejo17> Pero entocnes, con el pc que tengo en casa puedo hacer eso? ya que no tengo capital para comprar nada mas.....
<akrab> pero si se puede hacer
<razieliyo> el cilindroeje del muelle del tragaluz no me funciona bien, me da un kernel panic cuando intento acceder a el
<cyberalejo17> sería probar asterisk con el modem del portati.l y del escritioria aver cual es compatibl
<cyberalejo17> Muchas gracias akrab.
<akrab> claro eso seria
<akrab> tu ponlo hay a ver si no es muy complikado
<cyberalejo17> Me muero de ganas ver la cara de mi profesor de redes cuando me vea llamando desde la Universidad "gratis".
<akrab> lo mismo te lo coje facil
<akrab> na
<akrab> :)
<cyberalejo17> ahora toca pensar una cosa....
<cyberalejo17> si alguien está llamnado y otra persona intenta llamar, cómo se manejaría eso? al ser una cuenta telefonica hogareña, supongo que no permitirá la 2º llamada. o será que hará lo mismo que pasa en casa? se escuchará lo que habla en la 1º llamada cuando se levante el auricular....
<cyberalejo17> Creo que la única forma de saberlo es hasta instalar todo
<akrab> buena pregunta
<akrab> supongo que eso en asterisk podrias configurarlo de las dos maneras
<akrab> que una llamada cortase la otra
<akrab> las dos a alavez escuchandose
<akrab> por que creo que tiene tela asterisk
<akrab> podras hacer de todo con el
<akrab> lo que no podras creo es llamar a la vez a dos numeros
<akrab> pero por limitacion de un moden
<akrab> telefonica te da linea para uno
<akrab> no te pillaria una segunda
<cyberalejo17> mmmm
<cyberalejo17> es muy dificil instalar y configurar asterisk? (por ejemplo..... me defiendo instalando debian.)
<akrab> es como debian
<cyberalejo17> y ya he mosntado servicios bajo linux por consola antes
<akrab> instalarlo es facil
<akrab> pero luego ya lo que quieras montar
<akrab> :D
<akrab> hay empieza el curro
<cyberalejo17> será que me podrías ayudar cuando llegue a esa parte?
<akrab> pues si estoy por aqui yo te echo una mano
<akrab> asi aprendo tambien
<akrab> :)
<cyberalejo17> :)
<cyberalejo17> estoy leyendo esto: (http://www.asterisk-peru.com/node/100) pero no se si sirva..... no se si habla de lo que estamos buscando
<cyberalejo17> Mi modem es un conexant D480 MDC V.92 Modem
<cyberalejo17> así lo reconoce win.
<cyberalejo17> no se cual sea el del pc de escritoio
<cyberalejo17> (ese usa ubuntu), y no he intentado llamar desde el
<Thedemon007> cyberalejo17, que problema tienes ?
<akrab> y en ese la tarjeta es pci?
<akrab> la tarjeta moden
<akrab> con un lspci le puede echar un vistazo a ver que te dice
<cyberalejo17> del pc de escritio con ubuntu?
<cyberalejo17> cre que si
<akrab> bueno yo me voy volando que parezco un vampiro que aqui en españa son las 4:34 :D
<cyberalejo17> vale... espera lo enciendo
<akrab> pues con el comando lspci te dice todo lo que hay conectado por pci
<cyberalejo17> jeje.
<cyberalejo17> en colombia son las 9:34
<akrab> y hay ya sabes cual es
<cyberalejo17> pm
<akrab> encantado cyberalejo ;)
<cyberalejo17> creo que ya la encontré
<cyberalejo17> es una VIA
<Katarcis> cyberalejo17, que parte de colombia?
<cyberalejo17> tunja
<nestor> alguien sabe de kunena? es que no me sale lo que escribo en los espacios
<Katarcis> cyberalejo17, soy de Medellin
<Katarcis> Saludos
<cyberalejo17> jeje :D
<Thedemon007> un modem via ?? creo que no hay modem via si no grafica
<Thedemon007> aca en venezuela son las 10:19
<DavidReza> una pregunta, al desinstalar algo del Centro de Software de Ubuntu, se me desinstalan tambien los archivos de configuración de la aplicación que desinstalé?
<Katarcis> No
<Katarcis> Ellos quedan ahi..
<DavidReza> Esque ya intnté desde Synaptic, seleccionando la opción de Desisntalar completamente, y sin embargo parece que no se eliminana esos archivos de configuracción
<Katarcis> Que programa intentas quitarle la config?
<Katarcis> DavidReza,
<DavidReza> a todo lo relacionado con awn-trunk
<Katarcis> DavidReza, busca en tu directorio Personal "donde sale documentos. musica etc" undes ctrl H y buscas alguna carpeta que tenga ese nombre o si no la buscas en /usr
<DavidReza> ok
<DavidReza> eso pensaba hacer
<Katarcis> DavidReza, esta en /home/USUARIO/.config
<Katarcis> se llama awn
<Katarcis> borrala y ya
<Katarcis> o si no.. asi vas a:
<Katarcis> sistema/preferencias/awn settings
<Katarcis> en la sección de aplets, activas el aplet = Launcher/taskmanager
<Katarcis> luego en esa misma ventana de configuración vas a la pestaña = task Manager y desactivas la opción "Display launchers only" todo lo demás activado.
<Katarcis> cierras la ventana de configuración, y solucionado.
<Gargadon> !enter Katarcis
<kubot> Katarcis: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<DavidReza> Katarcis, y qué se supone que soluciono haciendo eso?
<murdok_> buenas noches
<Chaskas> tengo ubuntu 10.10 y mi problema es ke cuando reinicio y NO inicio session, no consigo hacerping con mi PC desde otro PC
<Chaskas> alguien tiene idea de porke ??
<Chaskas> el problema es ke tengo apache2 en el ubuntu y cuando lo reinicio y NO inicio la session no puedo ver las webs hosteadas en ese equipo desde otros.
<Chaskas> alguien ??
<arp-> eso es por que apache se inicia con tu sesion y no como demonio
<Chaskas> es ke tampoco puedo hacer ping desde afuera
<Chaskas> como puedo hacer ke el ekipo sea visible en la lan sin iniciar la session ??
<arp-> sea visible en la lan?
<arp-> a que te referis, a aceptar ICMP o algun tipo de recurso compartido
<arp-> ?
<nestor> fosco_ sabes de kunena? es que cuando meq uiero registrar me sale esto en lugar de el mensaje COM_USERS_REGISTER_USERNAME_LABEL *
<nestor> osea como que me sale el nombre del objeto no el objeto en si, como si es algun problema del codigo verdad?
<tuxGentoo> Hola a todos no sé si me puedan ayudar con esto de las redes ojala me puedan entender, tengo una conexión de internet ADSL la cual llega por cable telefónico, y mi proveedor de internet me asigna una dirección IP dinámica, del modem sale un interfaz Ethernet la cual tiene una dirección IP 192.168.1.1, esta interfaz está conectada a la interfaz de Router inalámbrico la cual tiene una...
<tuxGentoo> ...dirección IP 192.168.1.2, de ella sale otra interfaz de Ethernet hacia el switch con una IP 192.168.2.1 y este switch reparte la internet a la red interna, en la red interna tengo una server que puede ser configurado con una IP estática por ejemplo la 192.168.2.10 o una dirección dinámica ejemplo 192.168.2.100 es posible acceder a este server desde cualquier parte del mundo ?
<MaRk-I> tuxGentoo: si tu router the deja hacer "port forwarding" puedes agregar la IP del server
<MaRk-I> y los puertos que deseas acceder claro...
<tuxGentoo> MaRk-I: en realidad tengo acceso al router completamente al modem tambien tengo acceso pero no lo desconfigurar
<tuxGentoo> no lo quiero desconfigurar *
<MaRk-I> ok, y como deseas "acceder" a tu server sin configurarlo?
<tuxGentoo> MaRk-I: que tedria que configurar el modem o el router
<tuxGentoo> ?
<MaRk-I> lo puse entre comillas.... "port forwarding"
<MaRk-I> tuxGentoo: seguro tendras ya un servicio que te actualize la IP dinamica como "no-ip.org"
<tuxGentoo> estube probando con no-ip y me cree un dominio la cual se llama tuxgentoo.no-ip.org por el momento este dominio tiene la direccion 220.87.99.57:8080 pero no logro ingresar al server
<tuxGentoo> *200.87.99.57:8080*
<tuxGentoo> si tu haces un ping tuxgentoo.no-ip.org si te responde
<MaRk-I> logico.... el router no sabe a quien darle el pedido, por eso el "port forwarding" le dice ok puerto 8080 mandar a ip del server
<MaRk-I> tuxGentoo: busca en internet el modelo de tu router y "port forwarding" asi te aseguras que no desconfiguras nada
<tuxGentoo> al router lo puedo desconfigurar lo que quieras lo que no quiero desconfigurar es el modem
<arp-> el modem depende, si esta en Bridge no hace falta tocarlo
<arp-> si esta en NAT, sip...
<arp-> de hecho conviene siempre tener el Modem en un Bridge y el Router delante de la WAN
<arp-> todo es mas simple de armar los forward's
<tuxGentoo> como se si mi modem esta en Bridge o Nat
<arp-> simple
<arp-> entra al router
<arp-> y mira la IP de la WAN
<arp-> es un modem ADSL?
<arp-> si esta en Bridge, y es ADSL, el Router deberia tener configurado un PPPoE
<arp-> en caso de que el modem haga NAT, el router solo se configura por el DHCP del modem
<arp-> queres otra forma.. anda a Google y pone: Cual es mi IP
<arp-> luego hace un: traceroute www.google.com
<arp-> y mira por cuantas privadas pasas, hasta llegar a la publica que te da google.
<arp-> en fin...
<tuxGentoo> segun el resultado de tracert http://paste.pocoo.org/show/372670/
<arp-> a ver
<arp-> tuxGentoo
<arp-> vos estas conectado desde esa pc?
<tuxGentoo> si
<arp-> si bien tu IP en IRC es 200.87.99.57
<arp-> pasan por 2 IP's privadas
<arp->   1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.2.1
<arp->   2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
<arp-> la IP de tu modem es la 1.1 no?
<tuxGentoo> si
<tuxGentoo> y la de mi router la 2.1
<arp-> si
<arp-> tenes el modem configurado en NAT
<tuxGentoo> no se como puedo averiguar eso
<arp-> em
<arp-> no tenes que averiguarlo
<arp-> es asi como lo tenes...
<tuxGentoo> ok
<arp-> el estandard de los modem's de ADSL que entregan los ISP , vienen configurados como NAT
<arp-> por diversas razones
<arp-> ...
<tuxGentoo> bueno la pregunta es entonces que si tengo configurado mi modem con NAT si, es posible acceder al server ?
<arp-> no
<arp-> estas detras de 2 NAT
<arp-> el del modem y el del router
<arp-> estas obligado hacer un doble forward , o poner el modem en Bridge como dios manda y en el router creas los forward que necesites normalmente
<tuxGentoo> como colocar entonces el modem en Bridge?
<arp-> tenes que entrar al modem
<MaRk-I> has el doble forward... busca en el modem port forwarding y agrega la IP y puerto del server y has lo mismo en el router
<arp-> re-configurar ciertos valores
<arp-> y configurar el router tambien distinto, para que marque el modem por PPPoE
<arp-> pero para no complicarte
<arp-> hace 2 forward...
<arp-> en el modem, haces uno del puerto 80 a la 192.168.2.1
<arp-> y en el router
<arp-> del 80 a la IP de la PC interna donde corre tu server
<MaRk-I> arp creo los tiene en 8080
<arp-> si que lo tome de ejemplo
<arp-> el puerto a gusto...
<tuxGentoo> en mi router tengo el Port Forwarding y puedo modificar a gusto lo que quiera, pero en el modem no en encuentro esa opcion las opciones q tengo son Wan Configuration, Port Settings, Bridging, Dynamic DNS, SNMP, IP Filtering, DHCP, IP Routing, Blocked Protocols, Bridge Filter, Firewall NAT , RIP, LAn
<tuxGentoo> la marca de mi modem es un Zoom ADSL X3 Modem
<arp-> Port Mapping
<arp-> aveces vienen bloqueadas esas opciones, u ocultas
<arp-> por los ISP's
<arp-> o tambien se llama
<arp-> Virtual Server
<tuxGentoo> arp-: Port Mapping no lo tengo en el modem y menos el Virtual Server, solo existe el PortSetting
<tuxGentoo> y en port seting tengo HTTP port 80, Telnet 23 y FTP 21
<arp-> eso es del propio modem
<arp-> seguramente tenga las opciones avanzadas ocultas
<arp-> o un firmware limitado
<arp-> nada rarocon los ISP's...
<arp-> google y busca como hacer forward's en ese modm
<arp-> bueno, me retiro...
<arp-> saludos
<atotclic> hello
<tuxGentoo> MaRk-I: bueno creo que nada no logro hacer la cosa
<tuxGentoo> crees que deberia urgar algo del Nat en el modem ?
<MaRk-I> tuxGentoo: no estoy familiarizado con ese modem... y decirte algo asi te puede dejar sin inter por un rato
<MaRk-I> tuxGentoo: estaba viendo una pagina que muestra como hacer port forwarding is es ahi en las opciones de nat
<MaRk-I> mas no se si sirva y esta en ingles
<tuxGentoo> http://www.adslayuda.com/lee_imagen.php?nombre=246070_fb94f3693eb9ca0e0f1cedd0e9cb2474&type=image/jpeg
<tuxGentoo> no se que colocar ahi en los campos de donde a donde tiene que apuntar
<MaRk-I> tuxGentoo: Protocol :  ANY
<MaRk-I> tuxGentoo: Destination Port From  0  (cero)
<MaRk-I> tuxGentoo:  Destination Port To   8080
<MaRk-I> tuxGentoo: Local Port dejalo en 0 tambien
<tuxGentoo> MaRk-I: nada mas
<MaRk-I> tuxGentoo:  hmm ahi si solo darle a aplicar
<tuxGentoo> y eso de Local Address To , From no tengo que apuntar a alguna IP ?
<MaRk-I> no
<MaRk-I> tuxGentoo: los menus son similares pero esto esta en ingles  http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Zoom/X4-5551/Utorrent.htm
<tuxGentoo> mm pues me sale error Fails to perform the stecified action Mandatory parameter not specified
<MaRk-I> ese lo hiciero para utorrent puerto 65535
<tuxGentoo> MaRk-I: supongo que eso debe estar de la siguiente manera una PC conectada directamente al modem
<tuxGentoo> y como yo tengo el modem el router y la PC no me funciona
<MaRk-I> tuxGentoo: esque el modem esta haciendo de router tambien por eso el doble NAT como dijo arp
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<MaRk-I> tuxGentoo: me tengo que ir, has nota de lo que cambiaste si lo quieres revertir, suerte
<tuxGentoo> MaRk-I: ok gracias por la ayuda
<tuxGentoo> yo tambien ya me canse
<erAbuelo> de que hablais ?
<tuxGentoo> Hola a todos no sé si me puedan ayudar con esto de las redes ojala me puedan entender, tengo una conexión de internet ADSL la cual llega por cable telefónico, y mi proveedor de internet me asigna una dirección IP dinámica, del modem sale un interfaz Ethernet la cual tiene una dirección IP 192.168.1.1, esta interfaz está conectada a la interfaz de Router inalámbrico la cual tiene una...
<tuxGentoo> ...dirección IP 192.168.1.2, de ella sale otra interfaz de Ethernet hacia el switch con una IP 192.168.2.1 y este switch reparte la internet a la red interna, en la red interna tengo una server que puede ser configurado con una IP estática por ejemplo la 192.168.2.10 o una dirección dinámica ejemplo 192.168.2.100 es posible acceder a este server desde cualquier parte del mundo ? qué pasos...
<tuxGentoo> ...debo seguir ?
<erAbuelo> no hace falta, se puede acceder sin problema al server
<tuxGentoo> eso intento no logro hacer eso
<erAbuelo> tienes que redirigir el puerto en el router
<erAbuelo> le pones ip fija al server, por ejemplo 192.168.2.100
<erAbuelo> y en el router rediriges el puerto que quieres escuchar desde inet a esa ip
<tuxGentoo> el server lo tengo con 192.168.2.10
<erAbuelo> pues lo diriges ahi
<tuxGentoo> mmmmmmmmmmmm
<tuxGentoo> no logro eso ya intente con todas las cosas
<erAbuelo> modem->router->switch cierto ?
<tuxGentoo> si
<erAbuelo> el modem en teoria tiene todos los puertos abiertos
<tuxGentoo> solo el 80 23 21
<erAbuelo> el modem ?
<tuxGentoo> si
<erAbuelo> me extraña
<erAbuelo> no sera otro router ?
<tuxGentoo> el modem es un Zoom ADSL x3
<tuxGentoo> el router es el Dlink 615
<erAbuelo> por lo que veo, el Zoom tambien es un router
<tuxGentoo> pues si eso me dijeron
<erAbuelo> es que no es lo mismo, router que modem
<tuxGentoo> el nombre exacto por donde llega la internet es Zoom ADSL X3 Modem
<erAbuelo> ya, mira puedes acceder al router para configurarlo ?
<tuxGentoo> a cual al zoom o al dlink ?
<erAbuelo> al zoom
<tuxGentoo> si
<erAbuelo> pues entra
<tuxGentoo> estoy en ella
<erAbuelo> como esta configurado ?
<erAbuelo> no tiene una pagina de estado o algo asi, un resumen de configuracion
<tuxGentoo> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/372701/
<erAbuelo> me refiero a la configuracion de red, si esta en modo bridge, o no
<tuxGentoo> haber si te sirve esto http://paste.pocoo.org/show/372702/
<tuxGentoo> pero me dijeron que con un tracert verifico tambien eso que dices y el resultado de eso esta aqui http://paste.pocoo.org/show/372670/
<tuxGentoo> entonces mi modem esta en modo nat
<tuxGentoo> sierto?
<erAbuelo> tu modem esta en modo router
<erAbuelo> asi que tienes que dirigir el puerto dos veces, una en el modem y otra en el router
<tuxGentoo> eso es NAT es lo mismo
<erAbuelo> no
<erAbuelo> nat es una cosa y dirigir puertos es otra
<erAbuelo> atiende
<tuxGentoo> ok
<erAbuelo> en el modem, rediriges el puerto a la ip del router y desde el router rediriges el puerto al server
<tuxGentoo> como direcciono del modem al router ? con el NAT ?
<erAbuelo> no, rediriges el puerto
<tuxGentoo> por que me dijeron que haga con el Port Forwarding lo cual en el modem no lo tengo esa opcion
<erAbuelo> se llamara de otra manera
<erAbuelo> muestrame el menu del modem
<tuxGentoo> en mi router tengo el Port Forwarding y puedo modificar a gusto lo que quiera, pero en el modem no en encuentro esa opcion las opciones q tengo son Wan Configuration, Port Settings, Bridging, Dynamic DNS, SNMP, IP Filtering, DHCP, IP Routing, Blocked Protocols, Bridge Filter, Firewall NAT , RIP, LAn
<erAbuelo> que sale en Port Settings ?
<tuxGentoo> HTTP port 80, Telnet 23 FTP 21
<erAbuelo> es que tendria que verlo, espera, voy a buscar un manual
<tuxGentoo> http://www.adslayuda.com/foro/adsl/puertos/ayuda-con-modem-zoom-x3-t93688.html
<tuxGentoo> mas o menos es asi el que tengo
<erAbuelo> tuxGentoo: si entras en "Lan" que opciones te da ?
<tuxGentoo> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/372708/
<erAbuelo> ok 1sg
<erAbuelo> tuxGentoo: creo que en tu modem eso se gestiona en "ip filtering"
<erAbuelo> entra y pasame la pantalla de configuracion
<tuxGentoo> http://img233.imageshack.us/i/dibujohor.jpg/
<erAbuelo> efectivamente, es ahi
<erAbuelo> eso son ejemplos de reglas para redirigir puertos
<erAbuelo> tuxGentoo: dale a la opcion de crear una nueva regla y pasame la pantalla
<tuxGentoo> http://img585.imageshack.us/i/dibujo1qd.jpg/
<erAbuelo> selecciona direction->incoming
<erAbuelo> apply stateful -> marcalo y dime si activa lo de los puertos
<aker> hola a todos
<aker> estoy intentando instalar xampp
<erAbuelo> no lo hagas
<aker> pero al iniciarlo me dice que mysql no inicia
<aker> pero no se porque razon
<tuxGentoo> no me activa
<mimecar> aker: ¿lo estas instalando desde los repositorios?
<aker> lo he descargado desde la web y lo he puesto en la carpeta /opt/
<erAbuelo> tuxGentoo: marca entonces en lugar de protocols: any, escoge tcp
<mimecar> aker: ¿no está en los repositorios?
<tuxGentoo> erAbuelo: tampoco me avilita
<tuxGentoo> pero si coloco en Protocol eq si me avilita
<erAbuelo> eq ?
<erAbuelo> ya al lado tcp no ?
<aker> mimecar la verdad es que no le he buscado
<mimecar> mira si está o instala los programas sueltos
<mimecar> meter cosas de servidores de webs externas no es buena idea
<tuxGentoo> erAbuelo: si tengo una opcion para el Protocol, de eq any neq
<aker> mimecar necesito instalar xampp para hacer correr openbiblio
<erAbuelo> mete lamp desde el gestor de tareas, es mejor y la forma natural de acerlo, meter xampp en linux es una aberracion
<aker> y en otro ordenador lo he hecho asi
<aker> y me funcionaba
<erAbuelo> tuxGentoo: selecciona eq
<aker> en la web de xampp dicen que lo haga asi
<erAbuelo> tuxGentoo: estas en modo avanzado o no ?
<tuxGentoo> erAbuelo: ya esta en apply statefull inspection la marco ?
<mimecar> aker: si lo instalas sin usar los repositorios no tendrás actualizaciones de los programas
<tuxGentoo> si estoy en modo avansado
<tuxGentoo> ç
<mimecar> si te da lo mismo, inicia mysql desde la consola
<erAbuelo> tuxGentoo: si aparece marcado lo de los puertos no
<aker> ok, intentare instalar todos los paquetes desde los repositorios
<tuxGentoo> bueno si lo marco o no lo de source port igual esta habilitado
<erAbuelo> aker: tasksel install lamp
<erAbuelo> es mas facil
<aker> vereis
<aker> he estado buscando
<aker> y dice que si tienes dos mysql en el pc
<aker> lampp no tira
<aker> y he mirado
<tuxGentoo> erAbuelo: en source port tengo una lista any, lt lteq, gt, gteq, eq, neq, range, out of range
<aker> apt-cache show mysql-server | grep Version
<aker> y me salen dos versiones de mysql
<erAbuelo> tuxGentoo: si es un solo puerto
<erAbuelo> "eq"
<mimecar> aker: tendrás que tener solo una
<aker> vale y como las quito?
<tuxGentoo> bueno
<tuxGentoo> y me habilito lo de a lado
<erAbuelo> aker: instaladas o en los repos ?
<aker> no lo se
<aker> voy a synaptic y busco mysql en instalado y no me aparece nada
<erAbuelo> es que con ese comando te sale las versiones disponibles en los repos
<mimecar> aker: si tu sistema tenía instalado mysql, lo que dependa del servidor se desinstalará
<erAbuelo> pues ya esta, prueba con lo que te dije
<aker> con lo de tasksel?
<erAbuelo> si
<aker> en una terminal?
<erAbuelo> tuxGentoo: ahi tienes que marcar el puerto que rediriges
<erAbuelo> tuxGentoo: esto todo en dest port: no source
<tuxGentoo> erAbuelo: pueder ser el 80 o 8080 ? por que tengo un dominio en no-ip que esta registrado como tuxgentoo.no-ip.org y esta en el puerto 8080
<erAbuelo> tuxGentoo: el server es web ?
<tuxGentoo> si mas o menos
<erAbuelo> ahi tienes que poner el puerto con el que quieres acceder desde fuera
<tuxGentoo> bueno
<tuxGentoo> y en Dest Port ?
<erAbuelo> el puerto de escucha en el router, pon el que quieras
<erAbuelo> pero apuntalo
<tuxGentoo> bueno algo mas
<erAbuelo> dime
<tuxGentoo> ?
<erAbuelo> tuxGentoo: te da mas opciones ademas de las de esa pantalla ?
<tuxGentoo> algo mas que tenga que hacer ?
<erAbuelo> faltan cosas
<tuxGentoo> no solo esas
<erAbuelo> mmm
<erAbuelo> comprueba si el puerto aparece abierto ahora en el modme
<erAbuelo> *modem
<tuxGentoo> http://img31.imageshack.us/i/dibujo2is.jpg/
<tuxGentoo> la configuracion me queda asi
<tuxGentoo> erAbuelo: si algo esta mas o es incorrecto me puedes corregir ?
<tuxGentoo> mal*
<erAbuelo> espera
<razieliyo> erAbuelo, ke pasa marikita
<erAbuelo> tuxGentoo: no lo se, porque si funciona como creo, no deberia valer, pero a saber
<erAbuelo> prueba
<tuxGentoo> el modo como accedo es lo siguiente http://tuxgentoo.no-ip.org/Peliculas/Peliculas pero no me nuestra nada o que tipo de respuesta tengo que tener
<erAbuelo> tuxGentoo: entonces en la configuracion el puerto es 8080 no 80
<tuxGentoo> erAbuelo: nada
<erAbuelo> pusiste el 8080 ?
<erAbuelo> ahora si aparece abierto en el modem
<erAbuelo> tuxGentoo: ahora tienes que hacer el port forwarding en el router con el mismo puerto
<Focusyn> a ver si alguien me ayuda
<Focusyn> como se abre un terminal con el cd live
<Focusyn> me dice un tutorial: Lo primero que debemos hacer es arrancar el live-cd y abrir una terminal.
<erAbuelo> mira en el menu
<razieliyo> Focusyn, intenta CTRL+ALT+T, suele funcionar tambien
<Focusyn> probaré
<razieliyo> pero vamos, como dice erAbuelo deberia esta en el menu
<tuxGentoo> erAbuelo: nada
<Focusyn> es que no lo veo por ninguna parte
<razieliyo> en accesorios o algo asi kizas
<razieliyo> aun asi
<razieliyo> si haces CTRL+ALT+F1, entraras en una consola
<razieliyo> CTRL
<Focusyn> hace una semana que no tenia ni idea de que era ubuntu
<razieliyo> CTRL+ALT+FX -> x = {1..6} -> entrar en terminal
<erAbuelo> tuxGentoo: hiciste el port forwarding tambien en el router ?
<Focusyn> y me he liado yo solito
<Focusyn> jajaja
<tuxGentoo> si
<razieliyo> Focusyn, suele pasar
<erAbuelo> tuxGentoo: y tienes el server funcionando en ese puerto ?
<erAbuelo> en el server: sudo netstat -putnl|grep 8080
<erAbuelo> y dime que sale
<Focusyn> luego otro tema
<Focusyn> la verdad es que estoy muy acostumbrado a itunes
<Focusyn> cual usais ahora vosotros?
<razieliyo> yo para escuchar musica escucho deadbeef o audacious, pero si estas acostumbrado a itunes, hay programas ke te lo integran
<Focusyn> he probado casi todos y ninguno me convence a la hora de modificar datos de los albumes
<Focusyn> sabes alguno?
<razieliyo> no se, los ke pueden ke tengan esas caracteristicas son banshee, rhythmbox, amarok, exaile...
<Focusyn> de ahi solo me falta probar el exaile
<Focusyn> voy a ver
<tuxGentoo> erAbuelo: nada
<erAbuelo> no sale nada ?
<tuxGentoo> si no sale nada
<erAbuelo> entonces no tienes el servidor en ese puerto, es normal que no funcione
<erAbuelo> que usas de servidor ?, apache ?
<tuxGentoo> http://192.168.2.10/Peliculas/Peliculas si coloco asi si me funciona
<erAbuelo> esta en el 80
<tuxGentoo> si
<erAbuelo> no en el 8080
<tuxGentoo> no
<tuxGentoo> esta en el 80
<erAbuelo> en el router (no en el modem) cuando hagas el port forwarding haces 8080 -> 80
<erAbuelo> prueba
<tuxGentoo> si lo cambio al 8080 se me cae el servidor y no funciona
<erAbuelo> tuxGentoo: haz lo que te acabo de decir
<tuxGentoo> jd nada
<tuxGentoo> erAbuelo: nada de nada
<erAbuelo> hiciste lo del router ?
<tuxGentoo> si
<erAbuelo> prueba a entrar con la direccion del router
<erAbuelo> 192.168.2.1:8080/
<erAbuelo> entra ?
<tuxGentoo> nada
<tuxGentoo> erAbuelo: pues nada
<tuxGentoo> bueno muchachos me voy a descasar y con dolor de cabeza hasta ya no escribir bien, me amaneci 23 horas haciendo y no logro hacer ese vendito puto coneccion
<tuxGentoo> creo que aprendi algo mas en mi vida a que no todo es posible hay cosas imposbles que no se pueden lograr sera que billy gates o lunuz toolvars lo hace xD
<tuxGentoo> estoy intentado hacer de todo ya casi como una semana y no logro el vendito puto conexion mejor creo que me voy a comprar un hostin verdadero xD
<tuxGentoo> se les agradece a todos por la gran ayuda brindada hacia mi ojala no me hackeen con los datos que les brinde xD
<tuxGentoo> erAbuelo: abuelo muchas gracias muchacho saludos desde bolivia
<ghustaf> hola. tengo un disco duro que funciona bien fisicamente, pero tiene varios sectores dañados, como puedo recuperar los archivos de dentro pero en perfecto orden? he usado varias aplicasiones que los recuperan pero les cambia el nombre
<Focusyn> vuelvo a ser yo, ahora me gustaria saber si podria dar aspecto de windows a mis carpetas de documentos, por ejemplo la de imagenes se vean las fotos de dentro
<Focusyn> es decir que en el icono de la carpeta se vean las fotos del interior
<mauxl> hola buenos dias, saludos a todos
<jcaraguay> q tal buenos dias a todos...
 * jcaraguay aprendiedo a traves de terminal
<jcaraguay> alguien q me ayude con mi ubuntu
<jcaraguay> como pongo mi escritorio en 3D
<jcaraguay> para poder visualizarlo
<mimecar> ¿que entiendes por 3d?
<jcaraguay> alguien sabe alguna aplicacion
<jcaraguay> bueno,,, perdon.,.. no en 3D sino en forma de cubo
<erUSUL> !ccsm | jcaraguay
<kubot> jcaraguay: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<jcaraguay> ok
<erUSUL> jcaraguay: instala simple-ccsm y configuralo en Sistema>Preferencias>Apariencia||Pestaña efectos Personalizados
<jcaraguay> mmm
<jcaraguay> ahorita mismo
<nestor> buenos dias amigos, no puedo acceder a mi sitio en joomla dice que no tengo permisos, pero le doy desde el panel de contror de joomla ver sitio y nada
<nestor> !joomla
<kubot> joomla information can be had here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Joomla
<oriano_> hola!!
<oriano_> hola
<nestor> solo pregunta oriano si alguien sabe te va a ayudar
<oriano_> gracias nestor. Mi duda es con relacion a amsn, pues no consigo mirar la image com nitidez, se queda como que borrada..
<nestor> que imagen?
<oriano_> ya verifique que mi webcam es compatible com linux
<oriano_> mi imagen que aparece en la pantalla
<fdvalero> q tipo de webcam tienes
<oriano_> creative
<fdvalero> y usas ?
<fdvalero> 10.10
<fdvalero> ?
<oriano_> en especifico, es una live cam pro
<oriano_> si, usaba en el msn de la MS
<fdvalero> si pero con que version de ubuntu estas trabajando
<fdvalero> porque si tienes la 10.10 te la debe reconocer sin problemas
<oriano_> disculpa, es una version 10.4
<fdvalero> yotambien estoy con la 10.04 y hasta el momento me ha reconosido todo lo que le he conectado
<fdvalero> ya miraste con el comando lsusb
<oriano_> si
<fdvalero> y?
<fdvalero> cual es la salida
<fdvalero> q te dice
<mimecar> si sale una imagen borrosa el sistema reconoce la cámara y carga los drivers
<oriano_> es compatible,
<oriano_> si
<oriano_> reconoce
<fdvalero> entonces
<fdvalero> no veo el problema
<oriano_> en verdad, la imagen borrada ocurrió en otro sitio de chat
<oriano_> en amsn, no permite ver nada...
<mimecar> oriano_: en cheese sale la imagen borrosa?
<oriano_> llamo la persona, pero , en seguida tiene una mensage que el destinatario recusó la mi cam. mas la persona dice que no consigue acptar.
<oriano_> no, mimecar. no sale borrosa
<oriano_> incluso consigo tirar una foto por ala
<mimecar> ¿has configurado los controles en cheese?
<oriano_> si, nitedez, contraste, etc
<mimecar> no cambia nada?
<fdvalero> ademas recuerda q debes se iniciar el asistente de configuracion del amsn para la webcam
<oriano_> si, hice eso ...
<mimecar> ¿has ajustado la lente de la cámara?
<oriano_> pienso ser bug de amsn,
<oriano_> si
<oriano_> en verdade, no es solo borrosa, sali como que en listas, perziana, comprende.
<mimecar> no
<oriano_> disculpe, mi espanol es no muy bueno!
<oriano_> será que tengo de instalar el driver de mi cam
<mimecar> ya estas usando unos drivers
<mimecar> o no verías nada de la cámara
<nestor> y porque no instala un visor de camaras web para ver si persiste el problema? porque a mi no me funciona la webcam en amsn pero en el visor de camaras web camorama si se puede ver oriano_
<nestor> mimecar, fijate que quiero entrar en mi pagina y no puedo, solo en index no, tengo que entrar en index.php/foro para poderla ver, pero en el administrador si se ve
<mimecar> no se como has montado tu página web
<nestor> en joomla 1.6.1
<nestor> esta en localhost pero lo raro es que tengo que digitar /foro al final para poder entrar, solo poniendo local host dice que no tengo permisos
<oriano_> si, por supuesto mimecar, tiene razón
<mimecar> nestor: tienes TODOS los archivos web en la raiz del servidor?
<mimecar> oriano_: mira si tu modelo tiene algunaincompatibilidad con ubuntu
<nestor> htdocs
<oriano_> ya tengo instalado el camorama nestor.
<nestor> y ahi como se ve oriano_ ?
<oriano_> ya verifiqué mimecar. tiene un sitio que lista todos los driver de cam , compatible con ubuntu
<oriano_> y es compatible..
<oriano_> fuera de amsn, bien
<mimecar> oriano_: con tu versión de ubuntu?
<Jeferx> Buenos días.. Alguien podrá decirme si puedo recuperar el grub de ubuntu10.04 con un liveCD de bt4? Gracias!
<mimecar> poder puedes..
<Jeferx> mimecar, pero de esta misma forma >> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<mimecar> depende si tu distribución usa grub 1 o grub 2
<Jeferx> ubuntu 10.04, creo que es grub2!
<mimecar> si, pero BT no se lo que lleva
<Jeferx> ok mimecar, gracias! Intentaré...
<jose> buenas tardes a todos
<jkarlos> hola que tal, como puedo hacer que area de notificaciones del panel se contraiga para ocultar automateicamente algunos elementos
<jkarlos> ejemplo, tengo ahora, el icono de IRC chat, el de skype, el de msn el de bluetooth, el de correos, quisiera arroar espacio haciendo q se oculten algunas cosas como en windows que sale una lista desplegable
<mimecar> en gnome no se si puedes, en kde lo hace directamente
<jkarlos> q tal mimecar, existe otra opcion para gestionar las notificaciones?
<mimecar> como no uses un dock que lo implemente
<mimecar> pero no me suena en gnome
<jkarlos> no me gustan los dock, mucha complicacion, solo son vistosos
<jkarlos> aunq provare alguno, a ver si lo configuro lo mas elemental posible
<jose> no se puede hacer dado con el boton derecho en el panel
<jose> seleccionar añadir panel y ahi añadirle lo de menu principal???? a no ser q no sea eso lo q quieres jejejee
<jkarlos> jose: ya eso lo hise, ahor quiero recudir el espacio del area de notificaciones y el reloj
<forces> a que horas juega el barca?
<Tarrasquero> el madrid Vs barça se juega a las 22:00
<freego> Tarrasquero, 22:00 de donde?
<Tarrasquero> españa
<forces> mmm
<forces> >.<!
<forces> yo soy de EL Salvador
<forces> aquí es en la tarde supongo
<forces> Tarrasquero, que horas son ahorita en españa?
<Tarrasquero> no se, pero no hagamos mas ot
<Tarrasquero> 18:46
<forces> a las 14:00 de aquí es entonces
<jose> buenas, alguien me puede ayudar a instalar un scanner en ubuntu 10.10
<jose> es una multifuncion sx115 de epson
<mimecar> ¿la detecta xsane?
<jose> instale los drivers con gutenprint y me impreme perfectamente
<jose> no
<jose> me dic q no hay dispositivos disponibles
<jose> instale este deb; epson-inkjet-printer-stylus-nx110-series_1.0.0-1lsb3.2_amd64
<jose> y nada
<mimecar> xsane no viene instalado por defecto en ubuntu
<jose> si
<mimecar> ¿lo has instalado tu?
<jose> si
<jose> y el simple scan tampoco
<mimecar> ¿que información has buscado por la red para usar ese scaner?
<jose> si
<jose> http://lazonalinux.com.ar/post/1392/instalar-escaner-multifuncion-epson-tx115-en-ubuntu.html
<mimecar> eso es para ubuntu 9.10
<Tarrasquero> jose: haz una cosa
<jose> y no vale?
<jose> jo
<jose> jejeje
<Tarrasquero>  /exec -o groups
<jose> http://blog.artecar24.com/2010/01/epson-stylus-sx115-multifuncion-en.html y esto otro????
<Tarrasquero> aqui en irc
<Tarrasquero> jose: mira eso ^
<jose> ok
<jose> voy probar
<Tarrasquero> hazlo aqi
<jose> Después de mucho navegar encontré un artículo en Taringa! que me dio la solución, pues si bien Ubuntu 9.10 (y ya desde distribuciones anteriores) preinstalaba XSane, este software no detecta el scanner de la Stylus.
<jose> es cierto?
<mimecar> lo raro es que xsane no lo detecte
<azzurra> hola como puedo entrar al usuario root me pide una clave
<mimecar> en ubuntu la clave para pasar a root es la del usuario que ha instalado el sistema
<azzurra> no me deja para con esa clave
<mimecar> como pasas a usuario root?
<azzurra> entro a terminal y con el comando su
<mimecar> su que mas
<mimecar> su en ubuntu está quitado
<mimecar> tienes que usar sudo
<azzurra> sudo
<mimecar> sudo + comando y se ejecuta el comando como root
<azzurra> me pide una clave y no es la misma que tengo como usuario inicial
<mimecar> que versión de ubuntu usas
<azzurra> uso (L)ubuntu 10.10
<ivedci89-pcvieja> cual es el cliente irc más liviano???
<mimecar> ivedci89-irrsi
<mimecar> azzurra: cuantos usuarios tiene tu sistema
<ivedci89-pcvieja> irrsi ??
<azzurra> solo uno
<mimecar> la contraseña para usar sudo es la misma de tu usuario
<Tarrasquero> irssi FoReVer
<azzurra> pues la verdad no funciona
<mimecar> pon el comando que estas usando en la consola para usar root
<azzurra> la contrasela me funciona para descargar los paquetes pero no para superusuario
<mimecar> por partes
<ivedci89-pcvieja> gracias!
<mimecar> que estas usando para pasar a root
<azzurra> la terminal
<mimecar> y el comando es...?
<azzurra> sudo apt-get install
<azzurra> y el programa que necesite
<jose> joder... no pense una cosa... el cd tendra los driver para linux?
<mimecar> jose: lo dudo
<jose> eso me parece...
<mimecar> azzurra: el password es el mismo del sistema
<azzurra> ya entre el comando es sudo su
<jose> no
<mimecar> azzurra: sudo apt-get install se usa para instalar programas
<mimecar> si te funciona sudo su, también funciona el otro comando
<azzurra> pero no me los dejaba instalar me pedida una contraseña que no era la que tenia
<mimecar> se instalan los programas con el usuario root
<mimecar> y con sudo su has pasado a root
<mimecar> que programa te falla al instalar?
<azzurra> sudo su y me pide la contraseña de mi usuario
<jose> por q no meteran los drivers para linux... q les costara
<mimecar> jose: para que tienen que gastar recursos en poner drivers para un sistema minoritario?
<azzurra> alguien sabe como puedo configurar mi tarjeta de televisión que programa debo bajar
<jose> jejeje... pues para mi y eso q empece a usar ubuntu hace poco
<jose> me gusta mas ubuntu
<jose> desde q estoy en el no se me colgo, pantallazos... virus
<jose> etc
<mimecar> jose: hay menos virus, pero no eres invulnerable
<jose> ya me gustaria saber el 10% de lo q sabeis vosotros
<mimecar> dedicale tiempo
<jose> eso hago...
<jose> y siento ser tan pesado
<azzurra> pero es que aveces hay algunas cosas que se complican en linux como configurar una tarjeta de tv :)
<mimecar> azzurra: eso es tan sencillo como solo comprar hardware que funcione directamente en linux
<azzurra> pues eso es lo complicado
<tuxGentoo> bueno una vez mas por aqui perdon por el texto largo
<tuxGentoo> esta vez con mucha informacion mas
<tuxGentoo> Hola a todos no sé si me puedan ayudar con esto de las redes ojala sí me puedan entender, tengo una conexión de internet ADSL (modem Zoom ADSL X3) como muestra la imagen tanto de la parte delantera como de la trasera (http://img534.imageshack.us/i/zoomx4front1.jpg/,  http://img840.imageshack.us/i/zoomx4connectors.jpg/ ) a este le llega la internet por cable telefónico, y mi proveedor de...
<tuxGentoo> ...internet me asigna una dirección IP dinámica, del modem sale un interfaz Ethernet la cual tiene una dirección IP 192.168.1.1, esta interfaz está conectada a la interfaz del Router inalámbrico (D-Link 615) otra vez la imagen delantera y trasera del (http://img851.imageshack.us/i/imagenz.jpg/ , http://img576.imageshack.us/i/routert.jpg/ ), la cual tiene una dirección IP 192.168.1.2,...
<tuxGentoo> ...de ella...
<tuxGentoo> ...sale otra interfaz de Ethernet hacia el switch (http://img683.imageshack.us/i/des1024dcse.jpg/ )con una IP 192.168.2.1 y este switch reparte la internet a la red interna, en la red interna tengo una server IP 192.168.2.10, sobre este está corriendo el IIS por el momento y la configuración de este es la siguiente (http://img850.imageshack.us/i/iisconfig.jpg/ ) y si se fijan bien este...
<tuxGentoo> ...escucha sobre el puerto 80, antes de todo esto, eh creado un dominio en www.no-ip.com con las siguientes características (http://img84.imageshack.us/i/npip.jpg/ ,http://img64.imageshack.us/i/noipconfig.jpg/ ), si se fijan bien este escucha por el 8080, me han dicho y eh escuchado que con (Virtual Server o Port Forwarding Rules) haga doble re direccionamiento, si bien estas opciones existe...
<tuxGentoo> ...en mi Router, en el Modem no los hay  como muestra la imagen (http://img130.imageshack.us/i/routerconfig.jpg/ Router, http://img857.imageshack.us/i/modemm.jpg/ modem), bien eh tratado de hacer todo lo anterior en una imagen con todo lo explicado de cómo está configurado mi red espero que también sirva para la comprensión (http://img94.imageshack.us/i/mapeodered.jpg/ ), espero que con...
<mimecar> tuxGentoo: usa pastebin
<mimecar> dentro de 1 minuto podrás hablar
<azzurra> alguien me podriar decir como configuro mi tarjeta de tv
<mimecar> azzurra: pon un enlace a la documentación que estas siguiendo
<tuxGentoo> todo lo anterior lo tengo en http://pastebin.com/ZS8B8xke
<mimecar> tuxGentoo: ubuntu interviene en todo ese parrafo?
<mimecar> ¿La pregunta es puedo acceder al server (192.168.2.10) desde cual quier parte del mundo? Como ?
<mimecar> no puedes
<azzurra> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/73168 aca hay una informacion pero no se si esos comandos todavia se utilizan por que no funcionan
<mimecar> esa IP es de tu red local, tendrías que hacer que el router redireccionara al equipo
<mimecar> azzurra: ese documento tiene 3 años
<erUSUL> tuxGentoo: conecta el server al router inalambrico directamente
<fosco_> buenas
<erUSUL> tuxGentoo: configura el router para hacer el portforwarding/NAT que necesitas
<yadira> Hola muchachos,algun programa para extraer audio de videos,,,no se usar terminal
<yadira> GUI preferible mara mi
<jose> hola... solo queria decir q ya consegui q escanee
<mimecar> ok
<jose> por si alguien tiene el mismo problema ahi dejo lo q instale:
<jose> 1- iscan-data_1.8.0-0_all.deb
<jose> 2- iscan_2.26.2-1.ltdl7_amd64.deb
<erAbuelo> tuxGentoo: aun no conseguiste hacer le portforwarding en el modem ?
<erUSUL> yadira: avidemux ?
<erUSUL> yadira: winff; arista
<jcaraguay> hola de nuevo
<jcaraguay> alguien q me ayude asacar el cubo
<jcaraguay> de mi escritorio
<jcaraguay> tengo un portatil
<jcaraguay> alguie nsabe
<mimecar> !ccsm
<kubot> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<mimecar> ¿ya has hecho eso?
<erAbuelo> hasta luego
<jcaraguay> mmm sip
<jcaraguay> aahh
<jcaraguay> una pregunta adicional
<jcaraguay> saben talvez como poner un video de fondo en mi ubuntu
<fosco_> jcaraguay: de verdad quieres hacer eso? no lo veo nada práctico
<mimecar> igual compiz tiene alguna opción
<fosco_> solo va a servir para despistarte
<mimecar> pero eso te consumirá muchos recursos
<jcaraguay> mmmm
<jcaraguay> quiero tunear mas a mi ubuntu
<jcaraguay> o quiero alguna aplicacion pra trabajr en terminal
<fosco_> no estoy en contra de tunear
<fosco_> pero poner un video de fondo me parece poco adecuado
<jcaraguay> mm ok gracias por la recomiendacion
<jcaraguay> y q le puedo poner...
<fosco_> un fondo sencillo, suave a la vista y que te ayude a concentrarte en lo que realmente importa
<mimecar> un fondo normal
<jcaraguay> mmm apart dfe los fondos.. q l puedo hacer al ubuntu
<fosco_> jcaraguay: abre el menu sistema - preferencias - apariencia y haz pruebas
<jcaraguay> nmmm una pregunta..
<jcaraguay> algeuin sabe una aplicacion para trabajr dentro del terminal..
<fosco_> miles
<fosco_> que quieres hacer?
<jcaraguay> ahora stoy en el irc dentro del terminal
<jcaraguay> mm
<jcaraguay> mmm un monton de cosas mensajear..
<jcaraguay> y cosas asi por el estilo..
<fosco_> en el centro de software tienes de todo
<mimecar> jcaraguay: que ganas con usar el irc desde el terminal?
<jcaraguay> mmm la verdad nose
<jcaraguay> quiseirasq me ayudes en ese sentido..
<mimecar> usar la terminal está bien
<mimecar> pero se usa cuando hace falta
<jcaraguay> mmmm
<jcaraguay> tonces q aplicaciones puedo usar
<fosco_> usa las aplicaciones gráficas como todo el mundo
<fosco_> usar la terminal no te hará más "guay"
<tuxGentoo> erAbuelo: nada no logro hacer lo que quiero
<netSys> o/
<Cuervo> Buenas usuarios y usuarios de GNU/Linux
<Cuervo> Tengo algunas dudas antes de probar una distro y quisiera saber si Ubuntu maneja un buen KDE
<Cuervo> Si utilizo Kubuntu, Debian u openSUSE
<fosco_> Cuervo: ubuntu tiene kde
<mimecar> kde te funcionará igual
<Cuervo> Necesito paqueteria, estabilidad, buen soporte, pero en KDE
<Cuervo> ¿Cómo es eso de que KDE se integra mejor en openSUSE y Kubuntu esta muy buggy? ¿No es un entorno normal, como cualquier paquete?
<fosco_> Cuervo: la única opinión válida es la tuya, prueba varias opciones y decides tú mismo
<netSys> Cuervo: si buscas estabilidad con KDE, usa Slackware
<Cuervo> Exacto, pero me cohibe mi conexion (256kbps)
<mimecar> usar slackware no tiene mucho sentido
<Cuervo> Y no em gustaria estar bajando todas las .ISO's
<mimecar> Cuervo: todas las distribuciones son similares
<netSys> menos sentido tiene lo que dices mimecar
<Cuervo> ¿Y que lo diferencia?
<fosco_> Cuervo: pues aquí cada persona te va a decir una cosa diferente
<mimecar> slackware para una persona que empieza no es tan sencilla
<netSys> Cuervo: saque conclusiones
<mimecar> como ubuntu o similares
<netSys> mimecar: eso depende de la persona
<netSys> no deberias prejuzgar
<Cuervo> Por ejemplo, para un iniciado como yo y mi familia, que me recomendarian?
<fosco_> Cuervo: ubuntu, sin duda
<netSys> ademas de que prefiero que la persona se lleve una buena imagen de la estabilidad que tiene Slackware antes que hacerle probar una distro peor que Sabayon
<netSys> o Windows ME
<Cuervo> Es que KDe me parece agradable y a simple vista, es muy estetico y más por decir que este nuevo sistema es agradable y no más feo que el Vista que tengo acá.
<Cuervo> ¿Y alguien podria decirme por que nombran eso de "Integridad" mejor en otras distros? ¿Solo hablan por que las toolkits son hechas en QT? Tengo entendido que es la plataforma de KDe
<netSys> Cuervo: prueba con slackware o gentoo, tienen una amplia documentacion al respecto para que no te pierdas, y son distribuciones muy estables
<Cuervo> SlackWare o Gentoo ¿Esas son distribuciones donde todo es compilar? No tengo mucho tiempo tampoco
<mimecar> Cuervo: cada distro añade asistentes, pero la base de kde es la misma
<mimecar> netSys: alguien que empieza no se va a poner con gentoo
<netSys> en slackware no todo es compilar y el tiempo varía según tu máquina
<netSys> 20:36 < netSys> mimecar: eso depende de la persona
<netSys> 20:37 < netSys> no deberias prejuzgar
<Cuervo> Ok, gracias mimecar
<Cuervo> Y sobre Kubuntu y openSUSE, entonces no hay diferencia?
<AzoteLogiko> muy buenas :)
<AzoteLogiko> vengo a ver si aprendo algo y si puedo ayudar en algo :)
<netSys> AzoteLogiko: para quien las tenga
<Cuervo> Uno trabaja .DEB y el otro .RPM, pero ¿Hay alguna desventaja en utilizar una que no lo tenga la otra?
<mimecar> Cuervo: cambian las herramientas que ha puesto cada distribución
<mimecar> nignuna
<mimecar> ninguna
<Mostroso> Hay alguna forma de hacer que se ejecute un comando al cerrar un programa?
<Cuervo> Pero Kubuntu trabaja con Kpackagekit y dicen que este es infumable ¿Es cierto?
<mimecar> no lo es
<mimecar> kubuntu usa por debajo apt, obtienes los mismos resultados
<mimecar> kpackagekit solo es un interfaz
<AzoteLogiko> mostroso, creo que si haces un script donde metas la carga del programa y ese otro comando, al terminar el programa, se deberia de ejecutar el comando
<fosco_> Cuervo: este canal es para soporte técnico de Ubuntu, para soporte específico de KDE o de otras distribuciones dirigete al canal apropiado.
<Cuervo> Ah! ok.... Bien esa aclaración, y disculpa mi última molestia, pero ¿DEB no es más amigable que .RPM?
<Cuervo> Es cierto Fosco, me desvío
<mimecar> Cuervo: a efectos prácticos no te tiene que importar como funcionen internamente
<netSys> AzoteLogiko: preguntó si había alguna forma no qué forma
<Mostroso> ok gracias
<Cuervo> Disculpa mi confusión.
<mimecar> usarás un programa que instalará los paquetes de forma gráfica
<Cuervo> ajá
<Cuervo> Ahora, si tengo una duda sobre ubuntu, mejor dicho, un inconveniente
<AzoteLogiko> dispara cuervo
<Cuervo> Ya que pensaba comenzar por Ubuntu, he estado probando el Beta 2 de Ubuntu
<Cuervo> Pero al iniciar, se me cuelga, y me da errores por el modulo radeo?
<Cuervo> Radeon
<Cuervo> Es decir, me titila la pantalla en negro
<mimecar> Cuervo: eso es normal por usar versiones en desarrollo
<Cuervo> Y creo que es por la radeon, tengo una ATI HD 4670
<Cuervo> Pero ¿Entonces no podré probar el BETA 2 a ver si me espero a Ubuntu 11.04 o utilizar Ubuntu 10.04 de una vez?
<Cuervo> Quisiera saber si habría alguna manera de probarlo y que no me tire errores por el módulo Radeon - Ya que driver vesa no leería el Unity, tengo entendido que éste sólo funciona con aceleración gráfica
<mimecar> o te esperas o usas una versión anterior
<mimecar> si usas kde no usarás unity
<erUSUL> Cuervo: espera a la version definitiva o bien usa la version estable
<AzoteLogiko> 10.04lts va como la seda
<Cuervo> Si, cierto. tienen razón, pero como veía que Unity venía en QT, pensé que venía como un KDE modificado
<erUSUL> o como dice AzoteLogiko opta por la 10.04 LTS
<Cuervo> #opensuse-es
<AzoteLogiko> xD
<mimecar> KDE no usa unity
<Cuervo> Ok, no sabía eso mis estimados
<Cuervo> Muchas gracias por la aclaración
<Cuervo> por mi confusión tonta jeje! Un saludo y gracias por la ayuda tan rápida. Sorprendido!
<AzoteLogiko> tengo una duda ... si instalo gnome 3 en ubuntu 10.04 64bit y por lo que sea no me gusta, ¿puedo desinstalarlo y volver a la situacion actual?
<m4v> AzoteLogiko: creo que hay un ppa, pero es muy probable que rompa algo y no hay vuelta atrás otra que reinstalar
<Mostroso> Como pongo tres comandos uno despues del otro en una entrada del menu con alacarte asi comando1 && lanza_programa && comando3 y que funcionen?
<AzoteLogiko> m4v eso me temia .. gracias :)
<m4v> gnome3 va a estar en ubuntu seguramente con 11.10
<AzoteLogiko> genial, entonces me espero a probarlo desde un live-cd
<m4v> AzoteLogiko: nota, 11.10 sale en 6 meses, 11.04 es la versión que está por salir y tiene gnome2
<keres_> hola
<keres_> Ayuda por favor
<keres_> alguien??????????????????
<debsan_> !ask keres_
<kubot> keres_: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<keres_> ok descargue la ultima beta de ubuntu 11.04 y la queme en un cd pero se cuelga al iniciar
<keres_> ya me habia pasado lo mismo con la 7.10 pero con una maquina mas vieja, ahora aparece el logo de ubuntu pero ahi se queda y no inicia
<keres_> nadie? en el irc de aptosid siempre te ayudan aunque sea en otro idioma
<adrian15> Hola keres_. Dime que estoy aburrido y no me gusta el futbol.
<erUSUL> keres_: no pude leer tu pregunta
<keres_> ya puse la pregunta, es muy pesado ubuntu y no arranca
<adrian15> keres_: Pesado? Qué te consume mucha RAM ?
<keres_> linux mint con gnome me cargaba en una PIII a 500 mhz y 256 de ram
<Reisilver> la iso que bajaste está bien , no está corrupta , buenas tardes
<erUSUL> keres_: usa una distribucion especifica para maquinas con pocos recursos
<adrian15> keres_: Pues tendrias que arrancar en modo texto e ir desactivando servicios que no emplees por dar alguna idea
<keres_> si la baje bien, cuide eso he bajado cientos de isos, ahora tengo una maquina mejor
<Ishpatia> o por ahi no te lee la iso
<erUSUL> keres_: lubuntu; bhodi linux; dsl ; etc ...
<Ishpatia> A mi me ocurrió eso una vez,  lo gravaba con un soft y la pc no lo registraba
<Reisilver> lubuntu suena bien XD
<keres_> tengo una Amd athlon x2 64 a 3.2 ghz y 2 gb de ram y no carga
<adrian15> keres_: Me pregunto si existirá el paquete lubuntu-desktop .
<adrian15> keres_: Lo instalas y al llegar al entorno gráfico eliges LXDE como entorno gráfico
<adrian15> keres_: Por qué... te llega a la parte gráfica dónde pones nombre y pass no?
<keres_> pues no pasa del logo inicial y no me deja elegir nada
<erUSUL> keres_: yo tengo una maquina como esa y uso el ubuntu normal sin problemas
<Reisilver> espera , la que tienes es la versión 32 bits o 64 bits
<keres_> 64 bits, pero mi maq es d 64 y ya tiene mint kde 64 bits
<Reisilver> y una cosa man creo que al ser una beta aún le falta pulir un poco antes de salir ?¿
<keres_> pues se supone q la beta 2 ya deberia ser mas estable
<Reisilver> has probado la iso en otro PC te carga el escritorio en otra máquina?¿
<keres_> voy a probarla en la maquina de mi hermano, pero de todas maneras creo q ubuntu es pesado y lento
<Reisilver> comparada con quién?¿ o con que distro ?¿ linux mint?¿
<keres_> una vez instale xubuntu y tarda mas q linux mint
<keres_> mint se instala en 6 min. y mint kde d 1.4 Gb se instala en 10 min.
<Reisilver> la carga del live CD es lo que tienes en cuenta o el tiempo de instalación ?¿
<keres_> xubuntu y lubuntu tardan media hora y casi ni traen programas, ahora queria calar unity
<adrian15> keres_: Espera un momento... beta 2... No será el ubuntu este nuevo que lleva unity? No será cosa de los drivers 3D... bueno... no... si dices que no llegas a la pantalla de login... sólo por dar ideas.
<keres_> la INSTALACION
<Reisilver> yo recuerdo que instale el lucid me baje el DVD ME demoro 15 minutos creo
<Reisilver> no me parece mucho tiempo ........................ oh puede ser eso los drivers
<keres_> pero aptosid o cualquier otra distro te tardaria la mitad
<Reisilver> aptosid
<Reisilver> es una distro basada en los testing de debian pero retocado usan un kernel final más púlido y optimizado los servicios han sido retocados para dar rápidez
<keres_> si es increiblemente rapida y estable
<Reisilver> sí escuche del proyecto
<keres_> bueno tendre q seguir usando alguna basada en debian hasta que salga reactos
<Reisilver> interesante, pero regresando a ubuntu al menos no me quejo del lucid
<Reisilver> y reactos ?¿ quiere ser un windows libre o un sistema libre pero basado en windows XD
<Reisilver> o se basa en wine
<Reisilver> no estoy seguro
<keres_> prueba aptosid y veras lastima q no este basada en gnome, kde no me gusta mucho
<keres_> todo eso quiere ser un clon de windows open source basado en wine
<Reisilver> sí estaba esperando una versión estable porque había una versión beta
<Reisilver> para bajar
<Reisilver> y creo que es rolling release
<keres_> hablas de aptosid?
<Reisilver> lo cual le da puntos como alternativa viable
<Reisilver> sip
<keres_> pruebala hay versiones estables
<keres_> he probado opensuse, debian, fedora, chakra, mint, y montones mas
<Reisilver> yo igual
<keres_> pero siempre regreso a aptosid
<keres_> si acaso mint me late
<mimecar> si usas una distribución rolling release tienes que partir que tendrás menos estabulidad
<erUSUL> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<mimecar> estabilidad
<AzoteLogiko> una pregunta ingenua ... keres_ , hay alguna razon para cambiar tanto de OS ?
<Reisilver> keres vamos al offtopic
<keres_> si en teoria pero me ha dado muchos menos problemas q las demas "estables"
<keres_> mm como?
<Reisilver> ya me llamo la atención el buen KUBOT
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> mimecar: Lo acabo de decir, mira más arriba ...
<AzoteLogiko> he instalado tor y vidalia en ubuntu ...me gusta la idea y me he puesto como repetidor pero surge la duda, ¿si un pederasta usa mi maquina para ver porno infantil, me pueden culpar a mi?
<mimecar> eso te lo tendría que decir un abogaod
<mimecar> abogado
<AzoteLogiko> ya hombre, pero me refiero a nivel tecnico ...
<mimecar> no lo se
<keres_> Oigan puedo correr una iso de linux en una usb, entrar a internet y actualizarla, luego ir a mi maquina e instalarla ya con el sistema actualizado?
<erUSUL> keres_: no; no podrías el iso no es persistente
<erUSUL> !oofline
<kubot> No se nada sobre 'oofline'.
<erUSUL> !offline
<kubot> Si necesitas descargar paquetes de Ubuntu usando otra máquina o SO, marca los paquetes deseados en Synaptic y selecciona Archivo → Generar un script de descarga de paquetes. Puedes usar también http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - Ver también !APTonCD
<AzoteLogiko> yeah, esa solucion que dice kubot es genial. a mi me salvo la vida varias veces :D
<keres_> mmm, bueno no entendi pero si dices q sirve pues lo intentare
<atotclic> buenas
<Eliezer> http://pastebin.com/bmYtT6FY  me da ese error usando aircrack-ng  airodump-ng wlan0
<mimecar> Eliezer: no hay soporte para aircrack
<Eliezer> ok
<keres_> eli
<keres_> q intentas exactamente
<Eliezer> keres_:) creo que mecesito un driver modo monitor
<Garrapata> he tenido un problema mientras instalaba
<linx_> otro mas
<mimecar> Garrapata: que versión de ubuntu?
<Garrapata> estaba haciendo las particiones para instalar ubuntu junto windows
<Garrapata> la 10.10
<mimecar> tienes un backup de todos los datos del ordenador?
<Garrapata> y se me apago el ordenador
<Garrapata> y ahora no se como entrar en ubuntu
<Garrapata> solo me entra en windows
<linx_> puedes usar super grub
<mimecar> si estabas haciendo las particiones no has instalado nada
<linx_> o reintentar la instalacion
<Garrapata> es verdad el super glue lo arregla todo
<Garrapata> estaba de coña
<Reisilver> xd
<Garrapata> probare
<Reisilver> eh Garrapata usa un UPC ya te libras de esos percances
<mimecar> Garrapata: si se ha apagado mientras hacías las particiones no has instalado nada
<linx_> si checa cuanto te marca de tamaño tu disco duro en windows
<Garrapata> ya pero cuando intento volver a instalar y hacer las particiones me sale como que hay una anterior
<Garrapata> tenia 160gb
<Garrapata> ahora solo 30
<MURGO> ---reparticionar--- y ya!
<Garrapata> es decir algo ha hecho
<mimecar> si se ha cortado durante la instalación puedes tener cualquier cosa
<mimecar> instala de nuevo
<linx_> si
<Garrapata> voy a probar
<Garrapata> deseadme suerte
<Reisilver> suerte
<atotclic> suerte
<Iron_Donut> buenas!
<atotclic> buenas
<Iron_Donut> por favor, necesito ayuda urgentemente!
<atotclic> que te pasa
<Iron_Donut> dejo de funcionar el lcd de mi notebook
<atotclic> que netbook
<Iron_Donut> porque es muy probable que se le haya roto el flex
<atotclic> a ver que notebook
<atotclic> caracteristicas????
<atotclic> a lo mejor no se ha roto el flex
<atotclic> dame las caracteristicas!!!
<atotclic> iron estas????
<Iron_Donut> sisi
<Iron_Donut> disculpa
<Iron_Donut> mira, cuando enciendo la maquina, ni el post de la bios se ve
<atotclic> c aracteristicas
<Iron_Donut> en un momento funcionaba intermitentemente
<atotclic> ok
<Iron_Donut> ademas, seguro q es el lcd porq conectando un monitor en paralelo funciona
<Iron_Donut> pero no puedo cargar el modo grafico, solo puedo visualizar el modo terminal
<atotclic> a ver que notebook es????
<Iron_Donut> ya que seguro que el gnome esta configurado para visualizarse en el lcd
<Iron_Donut> acer aspire 4520
<atotclic> one
<Iron_Donut> tiene una placa grafica nvidia 7000M
<atotclic> no me interesa de momento la grafica
<atotclic> yo tengo un aspire one
<atotclic> iron
<atotclic> escuchame y lo solucionjaremos rapido
<Iron_Donut> dime
<atotclic> cuando enciendes el ordenador que ves
<atotclic> todo negro???
<Iron_Donut> nada
<Iron_Donut> si
<atotclic> la luz se queda encendida
<Iron_Donut> salvo en el monitor que conecte en el conector vga
<Iron_Donut> en el cual puedo mirar el grub
<atotclic> es un aspire one?????
<Iron_Donut> carga normalmente
<Iron_Donut> no
<atotclic> olvidate del grub
<Iron_Donut> es un acer aspire 4520
<Iron_Donut> el lcd no muestra nada de nada
<Iron_Donut> ni la pantalla de la bios
<Iron_Donut> ...
<Iron_Donut> me han dejado solo
<Iron_Donut> ajaja
<n-iCe> como papaya
<Reisilver> pos é
<Reisilver> sí
<Iron_Donut> ajaja
<Reisilver> qué estabas haciendo antes del fallo?¿
<Reisilver> se te cayo la netbook o qué
<Iron_Donut> trabajando trankilamente con el gnome
<Reisilver> ?¿
<Iron_Donut> nunca se cayo
<Iron_Donut> ni se golpeo
<Reisilver> y....................¿?
<Iron_Donut> y que?
<Reisilver> qué paso?¡
<Iron_Donut> de un momento a otro empezo a parpadear la imagen
<Iron_Donut> y en un momento se puso negra
<Iron_Donut> luego de apagarla forzadamente y volverla a encendar, en un momento volvio la imagen como si nada
<Reisilver> es una nvidia ?¿
<Reisilver> la tarjeta de video
<Iron_Donut> despues volvio a parpadear y a desaparecer
<Iron_Donut> actualmente, esta negra como carbon...
<Iron_Donut> si no es el flex es la placa de video o algo relacionado
<Reisilver> y dices que con un monitor aparte puedes ver el grub?¿
<Iron_Donut> ni la post de la vios se ve
<Iron_Donut> ahh
<Iron_Donut> la notebook tiene un conector externo para vga
<Iron_Donut> conecte un monitor crt
<Iron_Donut> y funciona
<Iron_Donut> pero en modo consola
<Reisilver> parece el monitor de la netbook, la tarjeta no es ya que puedes ver el grub desde el otro monitor
<Iron_Donut> el lcd sigue muerto
<Iron_Donut> pense lo mismo ocn la placa de video
<Iron_Donut> aunq nadie sabe, tla vez el conector se cago o algo...
<Reisilver> pero ves el cursor
<Reisilver> en el TRC
<Reisilver> cierto?¿
<Iron_Donut> no veo ni el cursor
<Reisilver> en el TRC no ves nada?¿
<Iron_Donut> vos decis el curosr para escribir?
<Reisilver> sip
<Iron_Donut> en modo terminal se ve el cursor
<Iron_Donut> puedo escirbir trankilamente
<Reisilver> ya eso en el TRC
<Reisilver> ?¿
<Iron_Donut> lo q kiero es reconfigurar el server x para q pueda verse el escritorio gnome en el crt
<Reisilver> sip
<Iron_Donut> ya que nomas carga el gnome, el crt deja de recibir señal
<Reisilver> eso te iba a sugerir
<Reisilver> debes ver el xorg.conf
<Iron_Donut> y poner q?
<Reisilver> y configurarlo con los refrescos y resolución de tu monitor TRC
<Iron_Donut> ahora lo abro con el pico
<Reisilver> si o nano
<Reisilver> te aconsejo algo ese monitor trc lo tienes conectado o estaba conectado a una caja verdad un CASE o CPU como le llames
<Reisilver> cargar el liveCD y genera un xorg.conf
<Iron_Donut> antes estaba ocnectaod a una cpu de escritorio
<Reisilver> sip a eso
<Reisilver> vuelvelo a conectar para que te genere el xorg.conf
<Reisilver> con el live CD
<Reisilver> oh tienes el manual del monitor
<Reisilver> ?¿
<Iron_Donut> y como le aviso al live cd q se visualice el ubuntu en el crt y no en el lcd de la notebook?
<Reisilver> ahí estan los refrescos horizontal y vertical
<Reisilver> oye espera
<Reisilver> tengo algo mejor
<Iron_Donut> ok
<Reisilver> es nvidia
<Reisilver> la tarjeta de video
<Reisilver> verdad
<Reisilver> ?¿
<Reisilver> bajate el controlador nvidia aparte
<Reisilver> lo copias desde consola a tu home
<Reisilver> lo instalas
<Reisilver> automático te genera el xorg nuevo con el monitor que este conectado
<Reisilver> jejejejejeejejejejjejejee
<TrueNhero1> buenas ayudenme a escribir en my memoria /dev/sdc1 on /media/PSYCO_8GB type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,uid=0,utf8,shortname=mixed,flush)
<Iron_Donut> nvidia-settings?
<Reisilver> sip te lo instala , bajate el driver de nvidia el archivo .run
<Iron_Donut> y si lo bajo con apt-get?
<Iron_Donut> nvidia-glx
<Reisilver> ummmmm
<Reisilver> prueba
<Reisilver> reinstala el controlador
<Reisilver> que tangas
<Reisilver> tengas
<Reisilver> aunque prefiero el .run
<Reisilver> ya que te elimina el anterior controlador además de que te bajas uno más actualizado bueno es una idea o agrega un ppa con los nuevos controladores de nvidia
<Reisilver> bueno un gusto ojalá lo resuelvas
<Iron_Donut> igual aun no me voy
<Iron_Donut> ajaja
<Reisilver> ya tienes un plan con lo que te he dicho
<Iron_Donut> llego a tener un problema en el medio...
<SergioMeneses> buenas \o/
<Reisilver> y creo que el monitor está malo el de tu laptom
<Reisilver> hasta luego
<Iron_Donut> hasta luego!
<Iron_Donut> muchas gracias!
<Iron_Donut> seguro q lelunes lo llevo al servicio tecnico
<Reisilver> ok
#ubuntu-es 2011-04-17
<AzoteLogiko> Iron_Donut acabo de llegar y de leer toda la conversacion. Yo te voy a dar otra idea
<AzoteLogiko> entras en una shell y escribes
<AzoteLogiko> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<AzoteLogiko> y añades al final la linea :
<AzoteLogiko> driver "vesa"
<AzoteLogiko> justo antes de Endsection. Y grabas los cambios con Ctrl+O
<AzoteLogiko> y sales del editor con Ctrl+X
<AzoteLogiko> reinicias con halt o con ctrl+alt+supr y .... ya esta
<AzoteLogiko> :)
<Iron_Donut> para
<Iron_Donut> de nuevo
<Iron_Donut> tengo abierto el xorg.conf
<Iron_Donut> donde queres q ponga vesa?
<Iron_Donut> en device?
<AzoteLogiko> la pones justo antes de donde pone endsection
<AzoteLogiko> en la ultima linea
<Iron_Donut> y el q dice nvidia en la subseccion "device" la comento?
<AzoteLogiko> prueba
<AzoteLogiko> no se si lo has hecho, pero antes de nada haz una copia del fichero original ehhh
<AzoteLogiko> los experimentos siempre hay que hacerlos teniendo una copia de respaldo
<Iron_Donut> ando reiniciando
<Iron_Donut> ahi te cuento si mejoro la situacion
<AzoteLogiko> dale
<Guest33076> Hola
<AzoteLogiko> hola
<Guest33076> ¿qué tal?
<Guest33076> soy nuevo con linux xD
<AzoteLogiko> jeje bienvenido
<Guest33076> gracias..
<AzoteLogiko> si tienes dudas ya sabes :)
<Guest33076> estoy usando Kubuntu desde hace una semana.. ya he instalado varias cosas...
<Guest33076> cada vez abro menos la partición Windows xD
<AzoteLogiko> yo solo la uso para una cosa bastante inconfesable xD
<Guest33076> jaja, me imagino
<Guest33076> ¿con qué comando me asigno un nick?
<AzoteLogiko> ./nick tunick
<AzoteLogiko> sin el punto
<Guest33076> gracias.. :)
<AzoteLogiko> dnd
<Guest33076> estem
<blabab> ahh oks.. xD
<blabab> seguramente alguien tiene mi nombre ya..
<blabab> a
<AzoteLogiko> jaja seguramente
<Segovia> listo, ahora sí :)
<Iron_Donut> que comando me muestra los displays detectados?
<Iron_Donut> propongo otra solucion
<Iron_Donut> notebooks con hardware libre?
<Iron_Donut> alguna recomendacion?
<Murdok__> buenas
<carlos34> holas
<esmirlin> chicos, tras unos días con gnome 3 y unity, tengo que admitir que unity lo supera, en varios puntos ^^
<virusuy> esmirlin: si?
<esmirlin> sí
<esmirlin> mira que me gusta mucho más estéticamente gnome
<virusuy> esmirlin: lei hoy un correo en  ubuntu-dev que de 10 usuarios de unity, a 5 se le crasheo
<virusuy> a ti te paso algo con unity ????
<esmirlin> nop
<esmirlin> sólo que siempre al iniciar ubuntu me da un error, pero aún es una beta
<esmirlin> y no se ha colgado nada
<virusuy> genial
<virusuy> lo mejor de unity son los lens
<virusuy> y su desarrollo exportable a sitios
<esmirlin> lens?
<esmirlin> no consigo entrar a las opciones de unity, lo de cambiar el tamaño y la posición y tal
<virusuy> esmirlin: los buscadores
<esmirlin> sí
<esmirlin> supera a gnome
<esmirlin> y el menú global es algo que no entiendo cómo gnome no lo ha utilizado
<virusuy> esmirlin: mu de MACos
<esmirlin> lo único mejor en gnome es la gestión de escritorios
<esmirlin> por lo demás todo es igual
<virusuy> genial
<virusuy> esperaremos con ancias el release final
<esmirlin> jaja ya ves
<esmirlin> sólo espero poder encontrar un tema que merezca la pena, porque ambiance me da ganas de vomitar, me he llegado a acostumbrar al de gnome 3, es simplemente elegante
<esmirlin> ahora espero con ansias la versión 11.10 para ver cómo integran unity en gnome 3 ^^
<juan_> Buenas noches.
<juan_> Quien puede ayudarme con un inconveniente que tengo con el sonido en mi máquina
<virusuy> esmirlin: creo que en eso estaban trabajando ahora
<virusuy> en la adaptacion de los temas
<esmirlin> virusuy, adaptar ambiance a gtk3?
<virusuy> esmirlin: si
<virusuy> esmirlin: o migrar los theme de gtk
<virusuy> como mas quieras decirle
<esmirlin> virusuy, qué sabes del proyecto ubuntu gnome remix?
<virusuy> esmirlin: absolutamente nada
<virusuy> esmirlin: no es oficial verdad?? es como mint
<esmirlin> síp
<virusuy> digamoslo.. ero en vez de unity usan gnome3
<esmirlin> pero es que hay algo que no entiendo de ubuntu
<esmirlin> no entiendo si seguirá desarrollando su unity en gnome 2 en las próximas versiones y ofrecer gnome 3 como alternativa a unity o simplemente adaptar todo unity a gnome 3 :S
<esmirlin> no sé cuál veo la más lógica :S
<virusuy> unity va a seguir siendo el defaullt
<virusuy> hasta quien sabe cuanto
<virusuy> y gnome no va a seguir
<virusuy> por lo menos ne las siguiente ya no va a existir oficialmente
<virusuy> es decir, en la proxima, en natty, podemos elegir unity o el classic desktop
<virusuy> pero en la siguiente (11.10) ya solo viene unity by default
<virusuy> y gnome se instalara como se instala xcfe o kde..
<virusuy> pero no predeterminadametne
<esmirlin> pero ese unity estará basado en gnome 3?
<m4v> unity es un manejador de ventanas, reemplaza gnome-shell, no gnome3. Ubuntu 11.10 seguramente viene con gnome3 y Unity.
<juan_> No me pueden explicar?
<juan_> quiero entender
<virusuy> m4v: ya aviso mark que en 11.10 viene solo unity
<m4v> !detalles juan_
<kubot> juan_: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<juan_> ok
<m4v> virusuy: unity es solo un manejador de ventanas, no va a servir de nada sin gnome
<juan_> lo que sucede es que el jack de audifono en mi pc no funciona
<virusuy> si
<esmirlin> m4v, exacto, a eso me refería, que si unity quiere seguir vivo tiene que seguir chupando de gnome 3 si no digamos que ubuntu debería seguir la linea de seguir soportando gnome 2 por su propia cuenta
<esmirlin> y desarrollándolo por supuesto
<esmirlin> pero es absurdo teniendo gnome 3
<m4v> estamos en offtopic, mejor sigamos en #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<esmirlin> ok
<virusuy> esmirlin: es abusro incluir gnome 2 comosegundo desktop ucando esta el 3
<esmirlin> no!
<esmirlin> no me refiero a ingluir gnome 2 como opción
<m4v> virusuy: por favor, #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<esmirlin> me refiero a que unity no es un entorno, es como e17, siguen funcionando bajo gnome
<m4v> no ocupen el canal cuando gente necesita ayuda
<m4v> juan_: fijate si con "alsamixer" o en el mixer si hay algún canal silenciado o si está el canal del microfono. No se me ocurre nada más con la info que das.
<juan_> Cuanodo conecto algo en el audifono ni siquiera se silencian los altavoces
<juan_> en el alsamixer solo me aparecesn dos canales y los dos estan abiertos
<juan_> master y capture
<ber> como puedo desinstalar el driver propietario y volver al generico ??  ati radeon 4200
<ber> ubuntu 10.10
<ber> como puedo desinstalar el driver propietario y volver al generico ??  ati radeon 4200 ubuntu 10.10
<m4v> ber: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver
<m4v> ber: mira donde dice "Problem: Need to fully remove -fglrx and reinstall -ati from scratch"
<ber> gracias haya voy
<Murdok__> tengo un problema con un pendrive, estoy usando lubuntu, en una maquina antigua, al colocar el pendrive, no lo reconoce
<songer> hola
<ber> eres grande m4v muchas gracias es lo que nesesitaba
<Murdok__> alguien??? alguna idea del porque lubuntu no reconoce un pendrive
<Katarcis> no hay forma de "agrandar" la banda de transferencia de archivos en emesene?
<Murdok__> alguna idea  de como hacer que lubuntu reconozca un pendrive????
<TrueNhero1> E: cinelerra: el subproceso instalado el script post-installation devolvió el código de salida de error 4
<Murdok__> ayuda por favor, he estado ya 3 noches instalando lubuntu en un pc con 128 de ram y despues que todo funciona, no me reconoce los pendrives
<hiko_hitokiri> Murdok__, no te lo reconoce o no te lo auto monta?
<Murdok__> no lo reconoce
<Murdok__> puse sudo fdisk -l y no aparece
<hiko_hitokiri> pues entonces  sera que el driver es restrictivo y por tanto no esta  en el kernel
<Murdok__> es un kingstone en mi pc lo reconoce ubuntu sin problemas
<Murdok__> fedora tambien
<Murdok__> lubuntu no lo reconoce
<hiko_hitokiri> pues te estoy diciendo
<Murdok__> como podria solucionarlo???
<MaRk-I> Murdok__: mira los mensajes de dmesg en terminal, y tambien lsusb
<hiko_hitokiri> pues si decis que no lo reconoce la unica forma seria bajar y compilar un kernel  y compilarlo con ese soporte
<Murdok__> revisare los mensajes
<Murdok__> en lsusb no aparece el pendrive
<Hyspatia> HOla que tal, ¿como puedo conectarme via ssh a un equipo y dejar corriendo daemon?
<virusuy> Hyspatia:
<hiko_hitokiri> mete el pen driver y tira este mensaje
<Murdok__> en dmesg me aparece un mensaje hub 2-0:1.0: connect-debouce failed, port 1 disabled
<hiko_hitokiri> dmesg
<virusuy> lo mejro seria que ejecutes ssh sobre screen
<hiko_hitokiri> pues solo lo tiras
<hiko_hitokiri> no coneccin en si solo tirarlo
<Murdok__> ejecute dmesg y aparecio ese mensaje
<hiko_hitokiri> ssh usuario@servidor comando
<Hyspatia> y si el equipo al que se quiere conectar no tiene monitor
<Murdok__> el pendrive esta instalado
<Hyspatia> es un dd de red
<MaRk-I> Murdok__: tiene bluetooth esa pc?
<Murdok__> no pidas tanto es un equipo viejo de 128 de ram y de 1 giga de procesador, disco duro de 4 gb
<Murdok__> no pude conseguirle mas ram, asi que solo tengo que trabajarlo con 128
<MaRk-I> olvidalo... yo no vengo a pedir solo preguntaba
<MaRk-I> un SI o NO bastaba
<Murdok__> jajajajjajajajjajajaja
<Murdok__> lo siento
<Murdok__> no me grites TT_TT
<Murdok__> es una lastima trabajar tanto en unequipo solo para que no reconozca un pendrive
<Murdok__> lo extraño que con dsl si me reconocio los pendrves
<Murdok__> tendre que probar con otra distribucion, me recomendaron molinux
<Murdok__> o boby linux
<Murdok__> o probar una version del maligno XP lite
<beltenebros> hola!!
<beltenebros> tengo alguna preguntilla sobre ssh
<virusuy> beltenebros: diga
<beltenebros> como hacer que una aplicacion que arrancas a traves de ssh siga funcionando una vez te desconectas del remoto???
<virusuy> beltenebros: puedes hacerlo ejecutando ssh sobre screen
<beltenebros> no se muy bien que es eso, pero te describo un poco el tema
<arp-> usa screen
<arp-> ...
<beltenebros> el equipo remoto
<arp-> claro
<arp-> debe tener instalado screen
<virusuy> sudo apt-get install screen
<arp-> o instalaselo...
<virusuy> luego ejecutas screen
<virusuy> y luego el comando ssh
<virusuy> si pierdes la conexion y quieres recuperarla, screen -r ( arp- corregime si me equivoco )
<beltenebros> a ver el equipo remoto es un nas
<arp-> nas?
<beltenebros> solo tiene un conector rj45
<arp-> ?¿?
<arp-> esoq ue tiene que ver
<beltenebros> concretamente un wd mbwe
<virusuy> arp-: nas.. un dispositovo de red compartido
<MaRk-I> network attached storage
<beltenebros> si
<beltenebros> eso
<arp-> que SO corre?
<beltenebros> espera
<virusuy> arp-: posiblemente corra algun *nix
<beltenebros> como se mira con la consola
<arp-> :S
<arp-> uname -a (?)
<arp-> puede se un sistema opertaivo enbebido
<beltenebros> paciencia
<beltenebros> que no soy muy rapido con el teclado
<MaRk-I> beltenebros: si ya estas conectado por ssh.... solo se usa "nohup".... como:  nohup  programa &
<beltenebros> Linux WDStorage 2.6.17.14 #1 PREEMPT Fri Jan 18 10:40:25 GMT 2008 armv5tejl GNU/Linux
<beltenebros> ese es el sistema que lleva incrustado,
<beltenebros> ya le he instalado el mc
<beltenebros> pero necesitaria conectarme via ssh al nas
<beltenebros> arrancar el mc
<beltenebros> dejarlo copiando archivos
<arp-> beltenebros
<beltenebros> y apagar el equipo con el que estoy e irme a dormir
<arp-> y como le agregaste mc?
<beltenebros> con ipkg
<arp-> busca screen entonces en los repos de ipkg
<arp-> debe estar seguramente...
<beltenebros> no se
<beltenebros> es una cosa un poco hecho a medida
<arp-> si hay mc...
<beltenebros> cosas compiladas para esa mq
<arp-> screen debe estar
<beltenebros> voy a ver
<arp-> eso es ARM
<arp-> esta repleto de cosas para esa arquitectura
<beltenebros> ARM?
<arp-> si
<beltenebros> no se muy bien que es, un tipo de micro??
<arp-> una arquitectura de micrprocesador
<arp-> como por ejemplo X86, ARM, MIPS
<arp-> etc...
<beltenebros> como puedo saber el micro que tiene el nas??
<beltenebros> alguna instruccion??
<arp-> mas que?
<arp-> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<arp-> hay un monton de distribuciones que estan compiladas para ARM
<arp-> los telefonos celulares, usan ARM la mayoria
<arp-> ...
<MaRk-I> tanto lio para un nohup
<arp-> ja
<arp-> ....
<arp-> que se le va ser.... la gente no sabe ni lo que quiere
<beltenebros> hola!!
<arp-> 23:54] <arp-> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<arp-> [23:55] <arp-> hay un monton de distribuciones que estan compiladas para ARM
<arp-> [23:55] <arp-> los telefonos celulares, usan ARM la mayoria
<beltenebros> oyes cuando acabe de instalar screen ,
<beltenebros> que hago??
<arp-> usalo
<arp-> lee el manual de screen
<arp-> para entender como funciona
<beltenebros> a lo mejor he olvidado mencionar que llevo en esto de linux muy poco
<MaRk-I> beltenebros: http://www.vicente-navarro.com/blog/2007/04/19/sobre-la-senal-sighup-nohup-disown-trap/
<beltenebros> Processor	: ARM926EJ-Sid(wb) rev 5 (v5l)
<arp-> sep
<MaRk-I> beltenebros: aqui te muestra como usar "screen" http://systemadmin.es/2009/07/como-dejar-un-proceso-en-background-como-daemon
<beltenebros> ok
<beltenebros> voy a mirarlos con detenimiento
<beltenebros> ya pero eso funciona tb con el mc??
<beltenebros> que fichero creo para que sea la salida del mc
<beltenebros> ??
<MaRk-I> vas a dejar corriendo el mc despues de salir de ssh?
<beltenebros> si pudiera ser??
<beltenebros> mira tengo que mover 350gb
<arp-> podes dejar mas de 1 programa en screen
<arp-> pero bueno..
<arp-> no abuses en ese equipo
<pointblack> muy buenas noches a todos
<arp-> deja copiando solamente
<beltenebros> pero no se tanto como todo eso
<beltenebros> que instruccion para que copie todos los arch y los subdirectorios??
<pointblack> tengo una pregunat pero no c si este es el sitio apropiado para hacer la pregunta ya que es sobre xubuntu
<arp-> beltenebros
<beltenebros> si??
<arp-> man cp
<arp-> seria bueno que leas los man
<pointblack> alguien me puede ayudar?
<beltenebros> No manual entry for cp
<arp-> en ubuntu hacelo
<arp-> es lo mismo
<MaRk-I> man scp
<arp-> scp??
<pointblack> alguien me leee?
<arp-> que copia por ssh?
<arp-> pf
<beltenebros> a ver tengo otro nas
<arp-> no tiene FTP o recursos compartidos?
<beltenebros> y estoy ordenando los archivos
<beltenebros> si
<arp-> bueh
<pointblack> bueno lo que pasa es que instale xubuntu  y todo iba de maravilla hasta que me dio por modificar los temas de xfce4
<pointblack> mas explícitamente con el gestor de ventanas al llegar a un determinado theme al sistema se salo hacia la pantalla de log-in y desde hay todo a sido un calvario no me inicia sección solo me carga la consola de recuperación y desde hay me toca arrancar el servicio startxfce4 alguien sabe como lo puedo solucionar?
<MaRk-I> pointblack: restaura el theme que tenia por defecto?
<pointblack> si lo intento pero como solo puedo entrar como root no lo hace en el usuario con el que estava en ese momento
<pointblack> es mas ya modifique los archivos de configuracion de xfce y nada
<beltenebros> perdon
<beltenebros> me he tenido que ausentar un momento
<pointblack> lo que no e podido averiguar - y creeame que yevo 3 dias consultando san-google- es como hacer un reinicio general de xfce
<pointblack> y que a su ves sea para todos los usuarios
<pointblack> a ver si eso es
<MaRk-I> pues ni idea, no uso xfce, quizas borrando el folder ~/.xfce4 del usuario, pero hazlo a tu propio riesgo
<MaRk-I> si no lo quieres borrar, renombralo a algo diferente quizas xfce4 genere de nuevo los settings por defecto
<pointblack> ya ise aun backup y lo borre y no sirvio
<pointblack> luego le puse el del root que es la seccion que me carga con la consola de recuperacion y el comando startxfce4  pero nada tampoco
<MaRk-I> pointblack: solo encontre esto.... EDIT: I just deleted files in /home/user/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/* | So if anyone else has this sort of issue this is how I resolved it.
<MaRk-I> borro este folder para ser exactos:  /home/user/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/*
<jorge-Concep> Hola  a todos desde Argentina¡  Hago una consulta: tengo la Beta 2 de Ubuntu pero al probarla desde el LiveCD se abre con la interfaz antigua....no con Unity...qué sucede ?
<pointblack> bueno lo are a ver que pasa ya vuelvo a molestarlos
<pointblack> gracias
<MaRk-I> pointblack: encontre otro pero en ingles
<MaRk-I> y se refiere al mismo folder pero solo editar el nombre del theme
<MaRk-I> pointblack: es la respuesta #3 por si te interesa http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=5495
<pointblack> yo creo que ya lo ise pero lo revisare a ver si fue que ise algo mal gracias de nuevo
<MaRk-I> de nada
<pointblack> si me desconecto fue porque me termine de tirar el sistema jejeje :D
<MaRk-I> pointblack: pastebin el contenido de xfwm4.xml
<pointblack> osea que esperenme de nuevo mañano suplicando por mas ayuda jejeje
<pointblack> no te entendi como asi que  pastebin?
<MaRk-I> !pastebin | pointblack
<kubot> pointblack: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<pointblack> estuve revisando la pagina que me diste pero eso ya lo intente también pero nada
<MaRk-I> bueno mas ayuda no puedo ofrecer, suerte
<pointblack> si tranki gracias de verdad en el alma este tipo de ayuda es la ke me motiva a no volber a winbug
<pointblack> nop no sirvio
<nietoyface> Instalado LibreOffice en mi ubuntu 10.10, ya no soportaba el logo de oracle en el Openoffice.org!!! jejeje
<jorge-Concep> Hola  a todos desde Argentina¡  Hago una consulta: tengo la Beta 2 de Ubuntu pero al probarla desde el LiveCD se abre con la interfaz antigua....no con Unity...qué sucede ?
<CloudStrife> elige la interfaz nueva en el gdm
<ElWuilMeR> !enter
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<Eliezer> habra manera de poner mi tarjeta en modo monitor ?
<x-kap3> hola neceesito ayuda acabo de crear un persisten usb pero al iniciar el boot me dice missing operating system alguien save pork ?
<Eliezer> Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01) i need to patch so im wondering if i got the right patch wich is-http://pastebin.com/D6EEQ6dS
<ubuntu> hola necesito ayuda
<hoch> buenas
<fosco_> buenas
<onne> buenos dias!! uso ubuntu  10.10 32b en un portatil y las teclas de los numeros de la derecha del teclado han dejado de funcionar, ahora solo hacen la funcion de flecha aunque quiera marcar numeros, que ha pasado?
<fosco_> pulsa la tecla Bloq Num
<onne> jejeje si, fue lo primero que  pense pero nada, la active o la desactive sigue igual
<fosco_> quizá esa tecla está fallando, puedes hacer lo mismo pero por software con el programa lock-keys-applet
<onne> tambien y nada, no obstante al tocar la tecla se enciende y apaga su luz correspondiente, es como si el soft se hubiera vuelto un poco loco, acabo de actualizar el kernel voy a reiniciar a ver si ......
<fosco_> ok
<onne> todo sigue igual (de mal)
<one1> do forzar a instalar un deb para 386 en mi 10.10 de 64b? es que es eun driver para impresora y no hay manera
<one1> hola, puedo forzar a instalar un deb para 386 en mi 10.10 de 64b? es que es eun driver para impresora y no hay manera
<one1> joer que me falto el principio jejeje
<fosco_> one1: si, no hay problema
<fosco_> tienes el paquete?
<chiche> hola
<chiche> queria saber que archivo es preferible descargar de esta pagina: http://ftp.caliu.cat/pub/distribucions/ubuntu/releases//natty/
<fosco_> chiche: no hay uno mas preferible que otro
<fosco_> simplemente bajate lo que tú quieras
<chiche> no se que diferencia hay entre desktop y alternate
<fosco_> la alternate no tiene liveCD y la instalacion es en modo texto
<fosco_> si quieres una ubuntu "normal" bajate la desktop 32 bits
<razieliyo> buenos dias por la mañana, gente
<geckoclown> hola
<Chrisev> hola
<Chrisev> alguien de honduras
<mimecar> no
<Chrisev> jjajajja
<Chrisev> thaks
<mimecar> eso en un canal de soporte debería dar igual
<Chrisev> latios?
<Chrisev> latinos?
<mimecar> ¿cual es la duda que tienes con ubuntu?
<Chrisev> quiero charlar con gente latina
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Chrisev> como puedo usar mi cam en amsn
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu tienes?
<Chrisev> la de octubre creo
<mimecar> ¿la 10.10?
<Chrisev> la ultima salia en abril  verdad
<Chrisev> esa
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<Chrisev> todas las que me sugiere el programa
<Chrisev> sip
<mimecar> ¿que webcam tienes?
<MaRk-I> Chrisev: si tu webcam funciona con el programa cheese es probable que funcione con amsn
<Chrisev> si funciona
<Chrisev> pero en skype y amsn nop
<mimecar> Chrisev: empieza diciendo que en otros programas si gunciona
<mimecar> funciona
<Chrisev> no la puedo hacer arrancar
<Chrisev> en cheese si
<mimecar> ¿que error te da al usarla en skype o amsn?
<Chrisev> solo no se activa cuando quiero mandar mi video
<Chrisev> pero en las salas de talchat funciona bien
<Chrisev> y en el test no se puede activar video
<mimecar> ¿que es talchat?
<fosco_> Chrisev: no hay soporte webcam en el protocolo MSN
<Chrisev> un webchat
<Chrisev> en skype tampoco
<fosco_> en skype si
<fosco_> lanzalo asi
<fosco_> !skype
<kubot> Si skype no reconoce to webcam pero cheese si lo hace quizás funcione si lo ejecutas de esta manera « LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype » o de esta otra « LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype » . Skype usa API's antiguas por eso es necesario todo esto.
<Chrisev> gracias
<Chrisev> lo intentare
<Chrisev> cuando la use tengo que teneer abierto cheese
<fosco_> no
<Chrisev> solo entro al root
<fosco_> root no
<fosco_> como usuario
<Chrisev> mmm
<Chrisev> yap
<fosco_> en ubuntu root no se usa para nada
<Chrisev> las mayusculas importan
<mimecar> fosco_: a la nueva beta de skype se le aplica eso también?
<Chrisev> pero para ciertas cosas
<Chrisev> hay que usar sudo su?
<MaRk-I> Chrisev: que como root no
<Chrisev> soy nuevo comprenderan
<fosco_> Chrisev: ni root ni sudo su es necesario en ningun caso en ubuntu
<Chrisev> pero en el otro sistema era usuario medio creo no ser novato del todo
<Chrisev> intento ponerme a tono
<novato> buenas tardes
<novato> alguien me puede echar una manita
<mimecar> !ask novato
<kubot> novato: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Chrisev> gracias por todo ahorita guardo el comando
<novato> ok
<novato> borre kernel y no podia arrancar, desde un cdlive instale grub y arranca pero mas lento que antes
<mimecar> aunque borres un kernel siempre quedan los anteriores
<mimecar> instalar grub no tiene efecto en ese caso
<novato> borre todos menos uno que instale para que 32bits reconociera mas de 4gb de ram
<mimecar> cuando inicies de nuevo el sistema pon todas las actualizaciones
<fosco_> novato: borrar kernels nunca es una buena idea, de todas maneras no aprece tener relacion con la disminucion de velocidad
<novato> despues no arrancaba (failed to boot both default and fallback entries)
<mimecar> novato: no los has borrado de forma manual verdad?
<novato> si desde consola
<mimecar> como los has borrado
<novato> sudo aptitude purge linux-image-server
<novato> sudo aptitude purge linux-image-2.6.32-29-generic
<mimecar> ok, aunque no tiene sentido que tengas un kernel acabado en server
<mimecar> novato: pon todas las actualizaciones que tengas pendientes
<novato> sudo aptitude purge linux-image-2.6.32-22-generic
<novato> no me deja actualizar
<mimecar> pon el error que te da
<mimecar> si son varias líneas usa pastebin
<novato> su sistema esta actualizado
<novato> como se actualiza desde consola?
<mimecar> ya estas actualizado
<novato> dice que si
<mimecar> como ha dicho fosco_ la velocidad no varía al desinstalar un kernel
<novato> desde el gestor de actualizaciones.
<novato> pues tarda mucho en arrancar
<mimecar> cuanto es mucho
<novato> pero mucho mucho mas de 4 minutos
<mimecar> ¿has hecho modificaciones al sistema? instalación de drivers... programas que no son de los repositorios...
<MaRk-I> reinstala el kernel 2.6.32-22
<MaRk-I> eehh el -29
<novato> dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image
<novato> linux-image-2.6.32-29-generic-pae		install
<novato> linux-image-generic-pae				install
<MaRk-I> tienes mas de 4gb de memoria?
<novato> solo 4gb
<MaRk-I> el generico es "up to" hasta 4gb
<MaRk-I> pae es para mas de 4gb
<novato> pues antes tenia el 2.6.32-29-generic y no me reconocia los 4gb solo 3gb
<mimecar> novato: tu ordenador es de 32 o 64bits?
<mimecar> que te tarde 4 minutos en arrancar no es normal
<novato> es de 64 bits pero el sistema operativo que tengo es de 32bits
<mimecar> teniendo 4 GB de RAM por que usas un sistema de 32 bits?
<novato> porque es el que me daba menos problemas con la configuracion del portatil
<mimecar> ok
<novato> probe ubuntu 64bits y me daba muchos problemas
<mimecar> no hay una razón de que arranque lento con el sistema que tienes
<novato> pues no se, probare a instalar el kernel que borre
<mimecar> ¿has instalado algún driver compilandolo?
<novato> como lo hago? sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.32-22-generic
<mimecar> ¿por que no lo hasces desde el centro de software?
<novato> bueno el de la impresora, pero no funciono
<novato> como? pongo linux-image y no me sale nada
<mimecar> busca "kernel"
<novato> pero desde programas o synaptis
<mimecar> desde el centro de software de ubuntu
<novato> no sale nada bueno no es ubuntu es guadalinex pero la base es la misma
<mimecar> entonces instala desde consola
<mimecar> no se las modificaciones que tiene guadalinex
<novato> bueno lo he encotrado desde sypnatis, voy a instalar y a reiniciar
<novato> gracias por todo, ya  os contare
<Focusyn> a ver si alguien sabe para que no me pida contraseña cada vez que uso el chat "messenger" que viene en ubuntu
<Focusyn> antes para internet me pedia desbloquear el anillo de contraseñas, eso ya esta solucionado, ahora quiero que no me lo pida para el chat
<mimecar> Focusyn: tu usuario tiene contraseña?
<mimecar> el usuario de ubuntu
<Focusyn> si
<mimecar> en empathy tienes que tener alguna opción para recordar las contraseñas
<mimecar> aunque me parece que lo guarda en texto plano, cualquiera puede verlas en tu ordenador
<Focusyn> mejor no lo toco?
<Focusyn> o solo lo pueden ver si usan mi ordenador?
<mimecar> cualquiera que entre en tu ordenador sabiendo la cuenta de tu usuario
<mimecar> o con un live cd lo podría saber
<Focusyn> bueno no se lo dejo a nadie
<Focusyn> es mi tesoroooo
<mimecar> si no te importa mira en las opciones de empathy
<Focusyn> es que ya tengo marcado la opcion conectar automaticamente al entrar
<Focusyn> pero he de darle al icono para iniciarlo
<mimecar> entonces no te pide contraseña para iniciar la cuenta
<Focusyn> ese es el problema
<Focusyn> que si lo hace
<Focusyn> yo no se que me pasa que solo me pasan a mi cosas raras
<mimecar> revisa las opciones de empathy
<hashashin> nas
<Beltenebros> hola
<hashashin> con clonezilla hay siempre que restaurar a mano grub2 o hay alguna manera de que lo haga el sólo?
<mimecar> si clonas el disco duro no tienes que hacer nada
<hashashin> es que me restaura todo menos grub2
<hashashin> que tampoco es un drama pero...
<mimecar> has clonado partición o disco duro
<hashashin> disco
<mimecar> tiene que restaurar todo
<hashashin> si eso he leido que el solo hace chroot y tira un grub2-install ,pero a mi me dice qu no encuentra grub o algo asi XD no recuerdo ahroa mismo
<mimecar> no es que haga grub install
<hashashin> algo haria mal supongo
<mimecar> hace una copia exacta del disco duro
<crunchuser> mimecar: el mbr no lo clona :P
<archi> hola
<archi> kiero charlar
<mimecar> si no lo clonara cuando restauras no te arrancaría nada
<crunchuser> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<hashashin> sdb-mbr si lo clona creo pq tengo esto
<hashashin> y sdb-hidden-data-after-mbr
<archi> hey k tal ubunto esta chido
<archi> jejejejejjeje
<crunchuser> sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=mbr.backup bs=512 count=1
<mimecar> crunchuser: sin no sabes lo que haces, usar dd es peligroso
<crunchuser> si sobre todo para clonar hdd
<crunchuser> yo se lo que es perder el mtf
<crunchuser> esas tareas son todas peligrosas
<crunchuser> solo para usar en caso de emergencia :)
<hashashin> total que saco en claro que deberia restaurarlo pero a mi no me lo hace, por lo que supongo que algo haria yo mal al crear lo al restaurar
<hashashin> o al restaurar*
<crunchuser> hashashin: desde un live cd
<hashashin> si si se como arreglarlo, pero me estrañaba que el clonezilla no lo hiciera el solico con lo apañao que es jeje
<crunchuser> has clonado las particiones visibles :)
<crunchuser> no, si el clonecilla te hizo un favor
<crunchuser> mejor no clonar las que no son visibles, te lo digo yo
<crunchuser> en las particiones invisibles estan los harchivos de estructura logica de los hdd
<crunchuser> no es recomendable clonarlas
<hashashin> http://nopaste.info/a7621a0585.html esto es lo que creo clonezilla
<crunchuser> clonezilla no lo usé nunca
<crunchuser> pero eso supongo que deves restaurarlo con el mismo clonezilla
<hashashin> si claro
<crunchuser> entonces cual es el problema?
<hashashin> que no restaura grub2 jeje
<crunchuser> va eso lo haces con la lengua en la boca, imaginate que sea un disco solo de datos,deveria clonar tambien el mbr de dicho disco?
<crunchuser> evidentemente, no
<mimecar> crunchuser: si
<mimecar> si tu clonas, guardar toda la información del disco
<crunchuser> la info si, pero no la geometria
<mimecar> todo lo necesario para que la copia que restaures sea identica
<crunchuser> lo necesario son los archivos y nada mas :)
<crunchuser> supongamos un hdd de 380gb y otro de 500gb segun tu mimecar el hdd de 500gb pasaría a ser de 380gb
<crunchuser> geometricamente
<mimecar> clonezilla hace más cosas aparte de restaurar los datos
<crunchuser> mimecar: clona los archivos y su identificacion en el disco pero nada mas a no ser que tu quieras algo especial
<crunchuser> como por ejemplo el caso que nos ocupa
<crunchuser> en ningun caso clona los archivos propios de hdd
<crunchuser> siendo como tu disces si haces un tipo de clonado como sugieres el hdd ni aun formateando mantendria la geometria
<crunchuser> eso solo se consigue con softwer avanzado
<nestor> necesito ayuda, puedo entrar a todos lados de mi pagina pero al entrar solo como localhost me sale error 403 usted no tiene acceso a este apartado, pd: tengo todo htdocs con permisos 777
<nestor> vamos fosco_  yo se que tu puedes man
<razieliyo> 'tsup yo
<Guest37672> buenas
<mimecar> nestor: has puesto como usuario al usuario de apache?
<nestor> mmm, no se a que te refieres mimecar, pues solo instale xampp de ahi todo lo normal, pero es que antes comenzaba bien pero no se que paso y ahora ya no
<mimecar> apache se ejecuta con un usuario determinado
<mimecar> si no asignas los archivos a ese usuario tendrás mal los permisos
<nestor> y como lo hago?
<quarzoliquido> hola, tengo ubuntu maverick meerkat y debo resetear cada 10 minutos, estoy intentando cambiar drivers Nvidia, ya quité flash paa 64 bits y lo cambié por Gnash
<mimecar> nestor: busca que usuario usa xamp
<Guest37672> alguien sabe como activar en front panel en el 10.10 ,  ya q conecto el  headset y no funcionan ?
<mimecar> quarzoliquido: gnash tiene peor rendimiento que flash
<mimecar> Guest37672: ¿versión de ubuntu?
<quarzoliquido> mimecar, buen dato, gracias
<Guest37672> 10.10
<Guest37672> ubuntu
<nestor> mimecar como lo busco?
<mimecar> en la web de xamp
<mimecar> cuando instalas apache suelto si que usa un usuario
<mimecar> pero instalandolo de forma externa no lo se
<mimecar> Guest37672: ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<Guest37672> si
<mimecar> Guest37672: ¿has subido el volumen?
<Guest37672> si
<nestor> gracias mimecar
<mimecar> ya lo has cambiado?
<nestor> no, es que se me agoto el cambio
<Guest37672> alguien sabe como activar en front panel en el 10.10 ,  ya q conecto el  headset y no funcionan ?
<usent> hola, si yo me meto con el cd live de linux, y copio todo un disco duro con windows a un disco duro vacío, luego podré bootear con ese? es que quiero hacer un backup pero no quiero usar ningun programa
<mimecar> usent: sin clonarlo no
<mimecar> puedes usar dd pero no te lo aconsejo
<usent> como que sin clonarlo? yo simplemente quiero meterme, seleccionarlo todo y pasarlo
<usent> no podria asi?
<usent> bueno gracias mimecar
<quarzoliquido> gente, quisiera que me ayuden a configurar ubuntu, tengo mucha lentitud e inestabilidad, quisiera descartar posibles problemas de hardware previamente revisando mi ubuntu
<neto23> hola a todos, alguien sabe como puedo crear una animacion de escritorio en ubuntu pero sin ventana solo la animacion
<TrueNhero> buenas, hay manera de q las cosas que salen en gtk dentro de kde puedan ser modificadas en su apariencia?
<mimecar> TrueNhero: cambia el tema desde el centro de control de kde
<TrueNhero> mimecar: si pero cuando son programas gtk aparecen grandisimos los botones y la fuente
<mimecar> desde el centro de control de kde se define la apariencia y la fuente
<xkap3> hola acabo de crear un persisten usb pero al botear me dice no foun operating system alguin sabe a k se puede dever esto ?????
<mimecar> como lo has creado?
<xkap3> primero particione mi usb
<xkap3> una fat y una ext3
<xkap3> y despues instale el so con unet bootin
<xkap3> no se si este eso bien
<xkap3> ????
<xangua> si lo instalaste en ext3 creo que no funciona
<xangua> tiene que ser fat
<xkap3> aaaaaaaaaaa
<xkap3> ok
<xkap3> entonces lo voi a realisar de nuevo gracias
<mimecar> xkap3: con unetbootin no puedes hacer un usb persistente
<fredo> hola, pregunta extraña a ver si alguien la sabe, yo no claro .. ¿Cómo puedo ejecutar un script justo después de instalar programas? La instalación de programas me refiero a instalar un .deb por ejemplo. Sin modificar el .deb. Gracias
<xkap3> mimecar: entonces no puedo hacerlo kn unetbootin
<xkap3> ?
<mimecar> unetbootin solo pasa la iso
<mimecar> si quieres hacerlo, inicia un live cd de ubuntu y crealo desde allí
<xkap3> y despues k ago
<xkap3> lo instalo en mi usb
<mimecar> ubuntu tiene una herramienta para hacerlo
<xkap3> oooooh
<xkap3> oye pero ahorita estoi trabajnado en linux mint cressss k lo puedea hacer desde aki
<mimecar> no puedes
<fredo> hola, el modo persistente es un modo en el cual al reiniciar está todo como al principio, sin hacer cambios, cierto? Donde está la gracia del modo persistente en que no se puede escribir en disco? Osea los permisos de acceso a disco restringidos. es eso, o me equivoco? ¿Qué herramienta tiene ubuntu para hacerlo?
<mimecar> la herramienta está en ubuntu
<mimecar> fredo: si estas en modo persistente se guardan todos los cambios
<xkap3> tu sabes como se llama la herramienta
<xkap3> ?
<mimecar> está en  el menú de la parte superior, tercer menú, administración
<mimecar> algo de usb
<fredo> mimecar: hola, sabes algo de mi pregunta anterior, la de correr un script después de la instalación de programas sin modificar el .deb? Alguna idea? Gracias
<mimecar> sin modificar el deb tenrías que ejecutar el script tu a mano
<fredo> thx
<fredo> perdona, y en el caso de un demonio, alguna información acerca de cómo hacer un demonio que detecte que se ha instalado un .deb y salte el script? Gracias
<mimecar> para que necesitas hacer eso exactamente?
<mimecar> los paquetes ya incluyen todo lo necesario para que funcionen
<fredo> mimecar: gracias, estoy awy
<fredo> luego hablamos, thx
<luismi7787> wenas
<DavidReza> !gpg
<kubot> Los paquetes de Ubuntu normalmente están firmados y es buena práctica tener la llave para verificar su autenticidad, utiliza el comando « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <número de la llave faltante> » para instalarla.
<Guest1047> quien me puede decir como o por donde descargo el efecto fuego para ubuntu
<mimecar> !ccsm
<kubot> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Guest1047> pero es que ese efecto no lo tiene cumpiz
<Guest1047> compiz
<mimecar> instala los efectos extras
<Guest1047> por onde cual pagina
<mimecar> si sigue sin estar, di donde has visto el efecto
<mimecar> lo tienes en el centro de software
<Guest1047> bueno gracias
<Guest1047> bay
<joan> ¿Como puedo averiguar si el Win7 que he instalado e 32 o 64?
<aguitel> ve a panel de control
<aguitel> nabo
<joan> ?
<Focusyn> vuelvo a ser yo
<Focusyn> es que soy mega nuevo
<Focusyn> mi pregunta es como puedo cambiar los nombres de los archivos de golpe
<Focusyn> por ejemplo seleccionar todas la fotos y poner un nombre comun por ejemplo fiesta(1).jpg y asi sucesivamente
<mimecar> Focusyn: selecciona las fotos y renombra
<mimecar> haz un backup antes
<mimecar> joan: mira en las propiedades de windows
<mimecar> y recuerda que el canal es para preguntas de ubuntu
<Focusyn> mimecar: las selecciono todas y le doy al boton derecho y la opcion de cambiar nombre sale destactivada
<fosco_> Focusyn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Photos/BatchRenaming
<jose__> buenas noches. instale kde 4.6 en ubuntu 10.10 y ahora me sale en la pantalla de inicio y cuando cierro kubuntu... hay alguna forma de que me salga ubuntu como en un principio???? gracias
<jose__> busque y encontre esto: sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth alguien me puede decir si es para lo q busco¿
<erUSUL> jose__: eso cambia el splash de inicio
<jose__> pero seria eso lo q necesito?
<erUSUL> jose__: supongo. no pierdes nada probando
<jose__> ok gracias
<jose__> lo probare
<jose__> un saludo
<jose__> buenas noches
<Chardot> Buenas..
<cossier> nas
<Chardot> Estoy en un LiveCD de Ubuntu, siguiendo esta pequeña guía publicada en el canal #grub sobre cómo restaurar Grub2, en mi partición de Ubuntu. Todo muy bien hasta que comencé a desmontar (sudo umount /mnt)
<Chardot> y obtengo este mensaje en la terminal:
<Chardot> /mnt: device is busy.
<Chardot>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<Chardot>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<mimecar> para que tienes que desmontar?
<Chardot> probé desde Nautilus, y es así. Aparentemente mi partición de Ubuntu está "ocupada", y no puede ser desmontada.
<Sensei_> hola
<Sensei_> alguien sabe como instalar el emesene
<Chardot> mimecar: no creo que sea crucial, pero de todas maneras es lo que hace el sistema al apagarse...
<mimecar> reinicia el equipo
<mimecar> Sensei_: usa el centro de software
<Sensei_> ya intente todo
<Sensei_> pero ni siquiera puedo descargarlo con eso
<Chardot> hm, ok..
<mimecar> ¿no te sale en el centro de software de ubuntu?
<Sensei_> me sale hasta donde tiene que descargar y luego hay un error
<mimecar> que error
<cagc4> hola buen día tengo virtualbox en ubuntu 10.10 y me sale el sgte error Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)
<cagc4> alguien sabe como lo puedo solucionar?
<mimecar> ¿como has instalado virtualbox?
<cagc4> baje el virtualbox-4.0_4.0.4-70112~Ubuntu~maverick_i386.deb
<cagc4> de la pagina oficial y lo instale normalito
<mimecar> te faltará compilar el módulo para el kernel
<erUSUL> cagc4: reinstalalo... creo que el modulo deberia compilarse cuando lo instalas ...
<cagc4> ya lo reinstale
<cagc4> y nada
<cagc4> sigue con el mismo error
<erUSUL> cagc4: al instalar no da ningun error?
<mimecar> siempre que tengas el código del kernel y las herramientas
<cagc4> no al instalarlo no sale ningun error
<cagc4> el error aparece al momento de tratar de crear un MV
<mimecar> tu ordenador tiene puesto el código fuente del kernel?
<cagc4> no se
<cagc4> como asi?
<mimecar> en la web de virtualbox tiene que poner los pasos a seguir para instalarlo
<mimecar> no es solo instalar un paquete
<erUSUL> cagc4:haz esto « sudo apt-get install dkms » y despues reinstala el vbox
<cagc4> ok
<cagc4> ya lo hago
<Sensei_> mimecar:  Error durante el inicio, porfavor vuelve a intentarlo (Protocol not supported by server)
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<cagc4> erUSUL me paso lo mismo
<Sensei_> 8.04 lts
<mimecar> Sensei_: esa versión no tiene soporte ni actualizaciones
<erUSUL> cagc4: para reinstalar primero desinstala el paquete y luego vuelvelo a instalar
<mimecar> tienes que actualizar
<cagc4> ok
<Sensei_> hay muchas actualizaciones
<Sensei_> peor que windows xp
<Sensei_> jeje
<erUSUL> 8.04 es LTS
<mimecar> Sensei_: tu sistema tiene 3 años
<erUSUL> pero vamos los 3 años se acaban ahora mismo
<mimecar> como no quieres actualizaciones
<mimecar> erUSUL: no tiene soporte ya
<mimecar> acabó con la 10.04
<Sensei_> y lo peor es que no me llegaron los cds
<mimecar> 3 años son para servidores
<Sensei_> de la ultima version
<mimecar> Sensei_: ya no los mandan
<Sensei_> asi
<Sensei_> por que
<mimecar> reducción de costes
<Sensei_> que macana
<Sensei_> tengo que bajarla desde la pagina
<mimecar> los CD's te los pueden copiar tu grupo local de ubuntu
<erUSUL> mimecar: Sensei_ https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2011-April/000144.html eol es el 12 de Mayo
<Sensei_> flojeritis me da
<mimecar> erUSUL: entonces lo han ampliado
<mimecar> Sensei_: pon todas las actualizaciones
<mimecar> y podrás usar un emesene antiguo
<Sensei_> oka
<Sensei_> mejor me quedo con el Amsn
<Sensei_> que no esta mal tampoco
<cagc4> <erUSUL> continuo con el erro
<cagc4> r
<cagc4> :(
<Sensei_> mimecar:
<Sensei_> me dice que tengo 439 actualizaciones
<Sensei_> y tambien que esta disponible la version 10.04 LST
<cossier> Sensei_: O_O
<Sensei_> son necesarias esas actualizaciones
<Sensei_> las 439
<Sensei_> que paso cossier
<Kary> hola
<mimecar> hola Kary
<Kary> Dios no entiendo pero nadita este programa!!!
<Kary> alguien me puede ayudar?
<mimecar> si dices que programa es...
<Kary> pues linux  apenas lo instale
<Kary> siempre he usado el windows
<Kary> y este es super raro!!
<mimecar> es diferente
<Mistery> zas
<guadalupe> mmm esto no esta bien!!!
<mimecar> guadalupe: es una forma de trabajr diferente
<mimecar> pero el entorno gráfico es muy similar a windows
<guadalupe> nonoo en seriio k no!!
<guadalupe> es mas no se ni como llegue aka!!
<fosco_> guadalupe: pues? que te pasa?
<guadalupe> miren yo siempre uso un servidor en especial
<guadalupe> por windows  entro en  mirc
<guadalupe> y me manda a mi servidor de siempre
<guadalupe> pero no puedo hacerlo!!
<fosco_> en ubuntu tienes un programa muy similar a mirc, se llama xchat
<fosco_> lo tienes en el centro de software
<guadalupe> fosco y como entro a mi server??
<mimecar> fosco_: si está aquí ya lo esta usando
<mimecar> guadalupe: que servidor de mirc usas
<fosco_> primero instala xchat
<guadalupe> ainss!!  esto no esta bien!!  pero nadita!!
<guadalupe> creo k linux no es para miii!!!!
<fosco_> guadalupe: como veas
<Mistery>  guadalupe: xchat 0.26.1 Linux 2.6.35-28-generic [i686]
<fosco_> pero es incluso más sencillo que windows
<guadalupe> Mistery  k es eso??
<fosco_> sólo que al principio hay q acostumbrarse a una forma de trabajar diferente
<Mistery> tu servidor irc
<Mistery> cliente*
<guadalupe> mi servidor es otro!!  lo puedo poner aki??
<guadalupe> y me dicen como entrar?
<fosco_> guadalupe: simplemente pon /server servidor_q_sea
<guadalupe> fosco_,   okiss  lo intento!!
<Mistery> si
<mimecar> el comando le ha funcionado
<chasis> hola, me compre un usb wireless y lo quiero usar en mi portatil, pero al ponerlo sigue usando por defecto el del portatil, cómo uso el usb wireless?
<fosco_> chasis: entra en la bios y desactiva el interno
<mimecar> desactiva el del portatil
<G0di> ke lio
<G0di> quien sabe de backtrack ?
<mimecar> los que están en el canal de backtrack
<chasis> mimecar, como desactivo el del portatil y activo el otro?
<mimecar> o haces lo que dice fosco_
<chasis> ah oki
<mimecar> o pulsas el botón de desactivar wifi de tu portatil
<chasis> lo haré, gracias, haber si la bios lo permite, vuelvo ahora
<G0di> mimecar donde es?
<mimecar> #backtrack o #backtrack-es
<mimecar> no se si existe en español
<G0di> mimecar grax :D
<G0di> mimecar a ver bro, me dicen ke elbactrack eslo mismo que ubuntu ?
<mimecar> no exactamente
<mimecar> aquí no vas a tener soporte de las herramientas que lleva backtrack
<mimecar> aircrack y derivados
<Osmodivs> Mis bocinas no suenan en Ubuntu 10.10, mi tarjeta de sonido PCI funciona, la reconoce, pero no suenan, NO hay salida boba. Lo extraño de aqui es que hasta hace apenas algunas horas, el sonido funcionaba, despues, simplemente dejo de funcionar
<chasis> hola mimecar, fosco, no me funcionó
<mimecar> no tienes un botón para desactivar el wifi?
<fosco_> chasis: el que no funcionó?
<G0di> mimecar puedo enviarte privado?
<chasis> si, pero al ponerlo no se conecta ni al usb
<fosco_> Osmodivs: abre un terminal, escribe gstreamer-properties y en la pestaña audio - salida haz pruebas de sonido con los distintos complementos que te muestra a ver si alguno suena
<mimecar> G0di: si es rápido si
<fosco_> chasis: eso es otra cosa, pero desactivar la wifi sí que funcionó
<chasis> no funciono, porque cuando entre al so ya me conecta con wlan0 que es la del portatil
<fosco_> chasis: estas en ubuntu ahora?
<chasis> aparte la bios lo tiene en boot priority y es imposible desactivarlo
<chasis> si, estoy en ubuntu
<fosco_> se tiene que poder desactivar por BIOS
<fosco_> no hay ninguna que no deje
<fosco_> pero bueno
<fosco_> abre un terminal y ejecuta iwconfig
<chasis> si, lo tiene, pero luego lo tiene en boot priority y me es imposible ponerle disable ahí
<chasis> oki
<fosco_> mira qué interfaces te aparecen
<chasis> wlan0 y wlan1
<fosco_> en ese caso tienes los dos
<chasis> si, pero se me conecta a wlan0 automaticamente
<fosco_> en el gestor de red de gnome podrás elegir las redes de las dos
<Osmodivs> fosco_, Nada, en la terminl me dice: Skipping unavailable plugin 'artsdsink' 'sunaudiosink' 'glimagesink''sdlvideosink''v4lmjpegsrc''qcamsrc''esdmon''sunaudiosrc'
<fosco_> Osmodivs: no funcionó con ningun complemento?
<Osmodivs> fosco_, Tal vez deberia de instalaar esos paquetes desde Synaptic, eh?
<mimecar> ¿que version de ubuntu usas Osmodivs ?
<Osmodivs> 10.10 64 bits
<chasis> fosco_: en efecto, en herramientas de red me deja ver que tengo los dos pero no me deja elejir uno
<fosco_> no, herramientas de red no
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<fosco_> el gestor de red, el indicador del panel de gnome
<fosco_> le das clic izquierdo y aparecen la lista de redes q ve cada una de las 2 wifis
<Osmodivs> se traba cuando lo pruebo con ALSA
<chasis> ahh, entendo, sii, tienes razon
<chasis> deja ver
<chasis> ya vuuelvo
<fosco_> Osmodivs: abre un terminal y ejecuta alsamixer
<fosco_> asegurate que ni el master ni el PCM estan a cero
<Osmodivs> fosco_, No, todo esta al MAX
<fosco_> pues no lo se, podría ser una actualizacion del kernel que no ha puesto correctamente el módulo
<fosco_> ves el menu del grub al arrancar?
<fosco_> desde ese menu puedes elegir arrancar con un kernel anterior
<Kareliy> oigannnn!!!
<Kareliy> esta alguien aka??
<mimecar> Kareliy: no hay nadie
<fosco_> si Kareliy
<fosco_> pudiste entrar a tu servidor?
<Kareliy> k bien!!  si me funciono el  comando k me dieron!
<Osmodivs> Que raro, ni la habia actualizado y dejo de funcionar, ahora que lo actualize, pues sigue igual
<Kareliy> vine a darles las gracias!!  xD
<fosco_> Kareliy: ok, de nada
<Kareliy> pero ahora necesito k me ayuden a usar el teclado!! plisss
<Kareliy> no puedo porner el signo de numero
<Osmodivs> #
<Kareliy> ese  de gato
<fosco_> plantea tu duda directamente y si lo sabemos alguien te ayudará
<Kareliy> sisisisi
<Kareliy> ese como lo pongo??
<fosco_> altgr+3
<Osmodivs> Usa AltGr
<Kareliy> #
<Kareliy> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Kareliy> asi se pone!!!  xD
<Kareliy> bien  muchas gracias!!
<Kareliy> holap!!   otra vez volvii
<Kareliy> jaaja
<Kareliy> ~
<Kareliy> yaa!!!  ya entendii  todos los smbolos se ponen con alt gr
<Kareliy> k bien!!
<Kareliy> oigan!!
<Kareliy> donde estan?
<Kareliy> k alguien salga y diga yo!
<Kareliy> fosco_
<Kareliy> estas?
<forces> wtf
<forces> @enter | Kareliy
<Kareliy> forces hola!!
<forces> @espacio | Kareliy
<mimecar> !enter Kareliy
<kubot> Kareliy: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<Osmodivs> Kareliy, ¿sabes como hacer que las bocinas funcionen?
<Kareliy> k es eso de enter??
<fosco_> Kareliy: este es un canal de soporte tecnico, por favor no inundes el canal si no tienes dudas técnicas
<Kareliy> oohh  perdon!!  lo siento , no lo sabia!
<Osmodivs> !ubuntu
<kubot> Ubuntu es una distribución GNU/Linux libre, basada en Debian. http://www.ubuntu-es.org | Sitio oficial www.ubuntu.org​ (Inglés) | Documentación http://doc.ubuntu-es.org | última versión Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat)
<forces> !ot | Kareliy
<kubot> Kareliy: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » ¡Gracias!
<Osmodivs> Bueno, algo que si es muy IN topic es el de que el sonido no funcione
<chasis> hola, fosco_, mimecar, sigo con el problema, me detecta el usb, pero las redes me las muesta para el portatil
<mimecar> chasis: has desactivado el wifi interno?
<chasis> si, lo hice en la bios, pero me lo sigue cargando al entrar
<fosco_> chasis: mira en sistema - administracion - controladores a ver si te dice que tienes q actualizar el driver o el firmware para poder usarlo
<mimecar> fosco_: no es más fácil desactivar la red wifi interna?
<fosco_> si, pero dice que no puede
<chasis> no, no me dice nada, pero el portatil ya detecta perfectamente el usb, lo que pasa es que el interno se mete en medio
<chasis> no existe un comando que sea stop wlan0 o algo así?
<mimecar> sudo iwconfig wlan0 down
<chasis> me dice unknow command "know"
<mimecar> know?
<chasis> sorry, "down"
<chasis> voy a ver si con aircrack lo logro, ahora les cuento
<mimecar> chasis: que tiene que ver aircrack?
<chasis> nada aun
<chasis> mimecar: es que aircrack tiene un comando para parar y empezar los wlan
<chasis> pero nada, se apaga y se vuelve a encender
<mimecar> con iwconfig / ifconfig la tienes que poder desactivar
<chasis> mimecar: se apaga y se vuelve a encender
<mimecar> no debería
<fosco_> chasis: sudo iwconfig <interfaz> txpower off
<fosco_> eso la apagará
 * alexneb ta mañana
<killer> dir
<C3s4r> Buenas, ¿alguien ha tenido problemas con el CouchDB Ubuntu One en evolution 2.32.2?
#ubuntu-es 2012-04-09
<bambino> trato de montar el cd por la terminal y me aparece el siguiente texto
<bambino> sudo mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom1
<bambino> mount: mount point /media/cdrom1 does not exist
<chilicuil> hola, buenas noches o/
<FerchoLP> hola, estoy usando xubuntu, en opciones de energía/ Monitor tengo dos opciones para cuando hay inactividad : "Poner la pantalla en reposo" y "Apagar la pantalla"
<FerchoLP> las dos parecen apagar la pantalla, como es una portatil no veo diferencia
<darkgod> hola amigos, volviendo a mis comienzos, ubuntu 10.04, es hermoso jaja
<paul_> ola
<fosco_> buenas
<Gosset_Inofensiu> buenas
<Gosset_Inofensiu> es verdad que el container matroska puede reducir a la mitad sin perder calidad contenedores avi?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> nadie ?
<fosco_> Gosset_Inofensiu: depende mucho de los datos exactos y de cómo esté hecho el avi
<fosco_> no hay valores fijos
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hmm
<Gosset_Inofensiu> bueno ya me he instalado el mkv files creator, lo probaré y ya contaré
<Gosset_Inofensiu> cuál es tu opinión sobre los formatos libres como mtk o ogg fosco_ ? Crees que es bueno tener las pelis o convertirlas  en este formato? El problema supongo que será de compatibilidad en Windows o reproductoores estándares verdad?
<fosco_> mtk no lo he usado nunca, ogg va muy bien, todo depende de tus necesidades
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pues fosco_ te recomiendo mucho una mirada a matroska, es mucho más potente que ogg creo. Pero mucho más.
<fosco_> no lo necesito
<Gosset_Inofensiu> http://www.wisegeek.com/what-are-the-advantages-of-mkv-format.htm, por si lo necesitaras
<fosco_> ok
<fosco_> si alguna vez necesito crear un archivo de video tendré en cuenta ese formato, aunque por el momento no lo creo
<wlan2> Ping
<fosco_> pong
<wlan2> pang
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ayer me avisan de que tenga cuidado con la tecla enter y hoy me encuentro con pings y pongs
<Gosset_Inofensiu> me puedo añadir a la fiesta?
<wlan2> También hay que tener cuidado con #ubuntu-cat
<Gosset_Inofensiu> tish
<Gosset_Inofensiu> sorry I don't speak Catalan
<wlan2> ¬¬ si claro
<Gosset_Inofensiu> I only speak Ubuntian
<wlan2> Y yo uso debian en mi laptop
<Gosset_Inofensiu> yo en desktop uso ubuntu 10.10 y
<Gosset_Inofensiu> tengo que cambiarme a 12.04 pero ya
<wlan2> mejor a 10.04
<Gosset_Inofensiu> y el soporte?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> me lo soporto yo mismo?
<wlan2> of course
<fosco_> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Gosset_Inofensiu> fosco_, ok. Ping Pong cambio y corto
<Gosset_Inofensiu> wlan2 hablamos por ubuntu-cat
<wlan2> Ok, little doggie
<Gosset_Inofensiu> how you dare insulting me?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> lol
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ya paro ahora sí
<esteven> sip
<esteven> nickserv sip
<lunatiCC1> consulta, como cambio ubuntu a español desde terminal?
<hashashin> lunatiCC1, sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<lunatiCC1> hashashin, eso setea el default?
<hashashin> lunatiCC1, genera las locales y defines el global del sistema
<lunatiCC1> y como defino el global?
<hashashin> te preguntará el comando ese
<Ignacio> Hello :)
<Deckon> o/
<abdabanesha> buenos dias a todos
<abdabanesha> vereis tengo un pequeño y molesto problema, poseo un netbook con una tarjeta de sonido HDA-Intel y siempre que inicio sesion, estos permanecen mutados. Ya intente mediante alsamixer ponerlos en activo y lanzar el comando alsactl store. Pero cada vez que inicio sesion, permanecen como si nada, mutados
<abdabanesha> ¿Alguna idea de como solucionarlos o que cargar en algun fichero de configuracion?
<abdabanesha> Gracias de antemano, comunidad
<fosco_> puedes establecer el volumen automáticamente a cada arranque
<fosco_> no se si funcionaría nunca lo he probado
<Deckon> abdabanesha: has intentado correr alsaconf?...tal vez no esta bien detectada tu tarjeta
<abdabanesha>  si y nada no me deja
<abdabanesha> me dice que no existe el comando
<fosco_> amixer set Master 60% && amixer set PCM 60% <- si ejecutas esto funciona?
<abdabanesha> la he activado de forma manual gracias a alsamixer y si que funciona
<abdabanesha> el tema es que cada vez que inicio siempre esta mutada
<fosco_> <fosco_> amixer set Master 60% && amixer set PCM 60% <- si ejecutas esto funciona?
<abdabanesha> mi chip es Realtek ALC269
<abdabanesha> lo que por ahora nos e es que especificar en el archivo /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<fosco_> me debe tener en el ignore
<abdabanesha> y como soluciono esto?
<abdabanesha> lo qu me he dado cuenta es que no poseo ningun /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<abdabanesha> que me aconsejais especificar en este fichero?
<Yukiteru> abdabanesha: ese fichero debe crearse automaticamente si tienes algun problema proba con dkpg-reconfigure alsa-base alsa-utils pulseaudio
<abdabanesha> acabo de añadir y especificar el modelo de mi tarjeta, ahora reinicio y os cuento
<Ignacio> ...
<Ignacio> ...
<Ignacio> ...
<Ignacio> ...
<Ignacio> ...
<ilc> Buenos días. Alguien podría explicarme ¿Porqué cuando descargo paquetes el progreso de la descarga retrocede?
<debsan> ilc, eh ?
<Deckon> el progreso de la descarga?
<Deckon> a que te refieres?
<abdabanesha> nada chicos
<abdabanesha> todo igual
<abdabanesha> y especifique la linea options snd-hda-intel model=lifebook
<abdabanesha> es lo que encontre en los foros
<harry1> buen día
<Deckon> o/
<harry1> tengo un pc con ubuntu 10.04.3, me está presentando problemas con la conexión a la red cableada
<Deckon> que tipo de problemas?
<harry1> miro el lspci -knn y me dice que mi tarjeta es RTL8111/8168B y luego dice que el controlador del kernel en uso es: r8169 y el modulo del kernel: r8169
<harry1> Deckon: no me conecta a internet
<harry1> es como si el dhcp estuviera con problemas
<harry1> pero traje un portátil y lo conecté con el mismo cable y de una agarró el dhcp
<harry1> Deckon: puede ser algún inconveniente entre el dispositivo y los drivers que está usando del kernel?
<Deckon> es lo mas probable
<Deckon> esos problemas los e estado biendo mucho tanto en *untu como en debian
<harry1> Deckon: acabo de encontrar esto => http://djlab.com/2010/10/fixing-rtl8111-8168b-driver-debian-ubuntu/
<harry1> tal vez pueda servir
<GuesT2375> hola
<Deckon> hi
<GuesT2375> hi :)
<GuesT2375> sabeis como ocultar las impresoras en samba?
<GuesT2375> no tengo impresora, pero cuando me conecto con win... puedo ver las carpetas compartidas en ubuntu y las impresoras
<Deckon> harry1: si, puede que te funcione
<GuesT2375> vacio evidentemente
<Deckon> harry1: si lo intentas cuentame si te funciona
<harry1> Deckon: claro ;)
<luis_> hola
<luis_> !es
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal donde se habla en Español exclusivamente. Ver http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat para otros canales.
<harry1> Deckon: cómo hago para que al arranque no me cargue determinado módulo?
<Deckon> lo pones en tu blacklist
<harry1> es que ya logré instalar el controlador y quité la carga del controlador del arranque, generando un archivo en /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-network
<Deckon> ha pues eso
<harry1> pero ahora me aparece => kernel driver in use: r8168 (todo bien) y kern modules:r8168, r8169 (malo) :(
<harry1> Deckon: en el archivo blacklist-network metí "blacklist r8169" (sin las comillas), pero aún así sigue cargando el modulo r8169
<harry1> ya le hice también un "sudo update-initramfs -u"
<harry1> pero nada
<Deckon> harry1: hiciste lo del blacklist como te decian en la guia que pasaste?
<harry1> Deckon: si
<harry1> pero ahí sólo dice eso de la blacklist para el driver
<harry1> no para el módulo
<Deckon> es lo mismo
<harry1> Deckon: pues yo lo hice pero no funcionó :S
<Deckon> cuando hiciste el depmod -a no te regreso ningun error o lago?
<harry1> Deckon: ya no recuerdo
<harry1> espera lo hago de nuevo
<GuesT2375> alguien sabe como puedo hacer?
<Deckon> ??
<harry1> Deckon: no lanza ningún error
<harry1> es decir, no dice nada
<fosco_> GuesT2375: hacer que
<Deckon> ok, eso lo estas haciendo con sudo verdad?
<GuesT2375> acabo de configurar samba pero en windous me aparece el icono de impresora copartida
<GuesT2375> no tengo impresora. quisiera ocultar eso en samba
<GuesT2375> ya he probado de todo :(
<harry1> Deckon: si señor, sudo depmod -a
<Deckon> sudo echo "blacklist r8169" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-network?
<harry1> Deckon: si señor
<harry1> Deckon: será que el módulo no se llama así?
<harry1> aunque ahí me aparece con ese nombre => Kernel  modules: r8168, r8169
<harry1> :S
<harry1> Deckon: qué hace el "sudo update-initramfs -u"?
<harry1> es decir, por qué "-u"?
<Deckon> nu sep
<harry1> jeje
<Deckon> harry1: prueba reiniciar
<harry1> Deckon: ya he reiniciado como 5 veces :S
<Deckon> mmm,,revisa  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-network y fijate que tenga el nombre del modulo
<harry1> Deckon: si, ese es el nombre del módulo
<harry1> y también del driver
<harry1> pero lo que veo es que dejó de cargar el driver
<harry1> pero continúa cargando el módulo
<harry1> ya regreso
<darkgod> hola gente, alguien sabe si puedo actualizar el kernel de ubuntu 10.04 al 3.3.1?
<Deckon> si compilas si
<darkgod> cual es el ultimo kernel en fase final al que se puede actualizar?
<fosco__> darkgod: pues depende de la version de ubuntu que uses
<darkgod> uso la 10.04
<darkgod> fosco__:la 10.04
<fosco__> pues oficialmente no será una versión muy nueva
<fosco__> quizá tengas algún PPA con alguna versión más nueva
<darkgod> donde puedo buscarlo?
<fosco__> y si quieres lo último de lo último puedes compilar e instalar manualmente el kernel 3.3 de www.kernel.org
<fosco__> pones en google "ppa kernel ubuntu 10.04"
<darkgod> el que uso ahora es el 2.6.32-40
<Deckon> darkgod: para obtener tu ultimo kernel soportado sudo apt-get update && sudo pat.get update
<darkgod> dos veces lo mismo?
<Deckon> *sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<fosco__> darkgod: la pregunta realmente importante es, realmente necesitas un kernel más nuevo?
<darkgod> mmm quiza no
<darkgod> es solo para actualizar
<darkgod> el driver nvidia por ejemplo, puede que tenga varias mejor con un kernel nuevo no?
<fosco__> pues a menos que lo necesites por algo importante de verdad es mejor no tocar el kernel
<Pierrot> hola amigos, amigas, pokemones, chuck norris, neko, etc XD
<Deckon> darkgod: mejor lee si vale la pena el que instales un nuevo kernel y sobre los probelmas que te puede traer
<darkgod> bien
<darkgod> instalando algunas cosas me salto este error, me paso alguna vez pero no recuerdo como solucionarlo, una mano amigos, el error es: W: Error de GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave pública no está disponible: NO_PUBKEY 6AF0E1940624A220
<xangua> !gpgerr
<kubot> Los paquetes de Ubuntu normalmente están firmados y es buena práctica tener la llave para verificar su autenticidad, utiliza el comando « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <número de la llave faltante> » para instalarla.
<darkgod> kubot: es para mi esa respuesta?
<kubot> darkgod: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Deckon> si, esa respuesta es para ti
<darkgod> como obtengo la llave faltante?
<xangua> darkgod: la acabas de poner
<Deckon> hay te lo dijo kubot
<xangua> porque su llave pública no está disponible: NO_PUBKEY 6AF0E1940624A220
<darkgod> bien
<darkgod> solucionado
<harry1> i'm back
<fzeta> y intonces?
<fzeta> entonces*
<chilicuil> hola, buenas tardes
<harry1> Deckon: la solución de esa página que te pasé ahora si me sirvió
<harry1> lo que pasa es que tuve que hacer unas variantes
<Deckon> que tipo?
<harry1> en vez de hacer "make clean modules && sudo make install", hice "sudo sh autogen.sh" y listo
<harry1> con eso se quita ese "Kernel modules: r8168, r8169" y deja sólo el r8168 :)
<harry1> Deckon: gracias por la ayuda ;)
<harry1> éxits
<harry1> éxitos*
<harry1> sigo trabajando xD
<Deckon> ha ya veo, deberias escribirle al del blog para que lo corrija
<Deckon> este problema es casi comun en las distros deb a ultimas fechas
<harry1> Deckon: es que la solución que dió la persona en el blog le sirvió a algunos así como está ahí
<harry1> no sé por qué a mi no :S
<Deckon> bueno, que bueno que quedo harry1
<harry1> Deckon: si, al parecer esa tarjeta en las distribuciones basadas en debian tienen ese problema
<harry1> Deckon: si xD
<harry1> gracias por tu amable ayuda
<harry1> que estés bien
<Deckon> =
<phezo> Hello
<Deckon> o/
<MARCOSCARS02> Hola
<MARCOSCARS02> perdonen, algún ircop¿? :S
<chilicuil> sip MARCOSCARS02 o/
<MARCOSCARS02> mp porfa
<fosco_> que necesitas MARCOSCARS02
<MARCOSCARS02> ya está, gracias
<SergioMeneses> mimecar, ping
<mimecar> de momento estoy
<mimecar> dime
<init> sdsdfsdf
<hashashin> nas
<yo> ¿puedo usar axel para descargar pelis de ejemplo: rapidshare ,letibid etc
<yo> ¿puedo usar axel para descargar pelis de ejemplo: rapidshare ,letibid etc
<yo> como introducco el katcha en terminal?
<yo> exit
#ubuntu-es 2012-04-10
<Dark-Byte> #carreralinux
<ThePianist> Hola  a todos
<ThePianist> cómo instalo gnome 3 en ubuntu 10.10???
<ThePianist> Hola  a todos
<ThePianist> cómo instalo gnome 3 en ubuntu 10.10???
<xangua> ThePianist: no creo que eso sea muy recomendable
<xangua> ubuntu 11.10 ya lleva gnome3
<ThePianist> xangua, no quiero pasar a la versión con unity
<ThePianist> ah, puedo elegir el entorno
<wyre> alguien utiliza la Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG ?
<xangua> puedes usar el entorno que quieras
<ThePianist> Ah, ok
<ThePianist> xangua, y puedo pasar directamente de esta versión a la 11.10?
<xangua> ThePianist: no
<xangua> si vas a actualizar, tendrías que actualizar primero a 11.04 y luego a 11.10 ThePianist
<ThePianist> ok, y se puede de forma automática? no quiero hacer instalación limpia, con cd, esta vez
<xangua> con el gestor de actualizaciones ThePianist
<ThePianist> ok, gracias xangua , siempre tan oportuno
<ThePianist> xangua, de todas maneras te cuento que seguí un tutorial e instalé gnome 3, pero al final ahí mismo decían en una actualización del artículo (que no vi jejeje) que no era gnome3
<ThePianist> era otra cosa
<ThePianist> igual la estoy probando, está buena
<Jakeukalane> hola, tengo una pregunta estúpida que no sé si me podrán contestar: se supone que linux es totalmente open source. como podría hechar un vistazo al código fuente de los binarios que están en /usr/bin ? me entró la curiosidad nada más
<Deckon> Jakeukalane: pues asi, entra en tu /usr/bin y ve el codigo
<Deckon> Jakeukalane: otra opcion que tendrias es bajar el codigo del paqeute que te interesa
<Jakeukalane> perdona, quería decir /bin auqnue en realidad es igual porque aunque hay muchos sh también hay binarios que son 1 y 0s
<Jakeukalane> como descargaría el código fuente de cat por ejemplo?? (perdón por estas preguntas pero en google no he sabido buscarlo)
<Deckon> Jakeukalane: tendrias que buscar la pagina del proyecto y ahi descargarte el codigo
<Jakeukalane> ah ok
<Jakeukalane> gracias...
<rodrigod> Buenas buenas
<rodrigod> Quisiera saber como puedo instalar codec mp3 en ubuntu en un equipo sin acceso a internet?
<tankian> hola que tal
<rodrigod> hola
<tankian> tengo una duda grande y no he encontrado solucion me pueden ayudar
<tankian> alomejor les ha pasado
<tankian> entro a un usuario sin prvilegios en ubuntu y cuando esta apunto de iniciar la sesion
<tankian> aparece una pantalla negra
<tankian> como si estubiera apagado
<tankian> el monitor
<tankian> pero inicio sesion como root y ahi no pasa nada
 * xoan buenas
<fosco_> buenas
<anxel> hola
<anxel> alguien me puede ayudar con lo de los escritorios?
<fosco_> plantea tu duda directamente
<anxel> como podria eliminar el lubuntu, sin quitar lxde
<anxel> cuando inicio, en la barra de menu puedo elegir entre distintos escritorios, y lubuntu no me interesa, pero lxde si
<fosco_> no entiendo
<anxel> o son inseparables?
<anxel> esque como estan por separado para elegir
<fosco_> te refieres a quitar lubuntu de la lista de sesiones disponibles?
<anxel> si
<fosco_> mira si hay un paquete llamado lubuntu-session
<xoan> anxel: lubuntu como paquete en realidad lo que hace es instalar lxde con todas las dependencias necesarias para que funcione correctamente y para que lo puedas iniciar desde el gestor de sesiones
<anxel> en el synaptic?
<anxel> por cierto, el selector de sesiones, el entorno es de ubuntu
<anxel> que hay que hacer para cambiarlo a otro?
<xoan> probablemente puedas instalar y configurar manualmente todo lxde, pero te resultará más complicado
<anxel> vaya...
<anxel> pues entonces dejare eso
<anxel> y no quitare lubuntu
<xoan> anxel: qué sesiones te aparecen en el selector de sesiones9;2~?
<anxel> esque como soy nuevo en esto estoy liado
<anxel> lubuntu, lxde, gnome, ubuntu...
<anxel> no se varias, las que tengo instaladas
<xoan> pues probablemente como te dijo fosco_ puedas eliminar algo como lubuntu-session e iniciar directamente lxde
<anxel> en el synaptic no aparece nada cuando pongo lubuntu-session
<xoan> busca lubuntu
<anxel> aparecen lubuntu-core, lubuntu-desktop...
<fosco_> quizá no estén separadas las diferentes sesiones de un escritorio
<fosco_> es algo q no me había planteado nunca
<anxel> vaya
<anxel> y si para la proxima actualizacion de ubuntu mi pc no puede con él, y quiero desacerme totalmente de ubuntu y usar lxde o lubuntu ¿qué debería hacer?
<fosco_> basta con no usar la sesion "ubuntu" o "gnome"
<xoan> anxel: siempre puedes instalar lubuntu en lugar de instalar ubuntu y luego el paquete lubuntu-desktop
<xoan> http://www.lubuntu.org/
<hashashin> anxel, ls /usr/share/xsessions/
<hashashin> anxel, mira la que quieres quitar y sudo mv /usr/share/xsessions/sesionquenoquiero.desktop /usr/share/xsessions/sesionquenoquiero.desktop.backup
<hashashin> y ya no deberia salir
<anxel> osea que basicamente esto de tantos ubuntus es en realidad lo mismo. Osea, que solo cambia el aspecto externo, su escritorio, los cuales no ocupan demasiado?
<anxel> oks, tomo nota de eso hashashin
<fosco_> hombre, "sólo cambia el escritorio", yo diría qu cambia nada más y nada menos que el escritorio!
<anxel> hehe, cierto
<fosco_> en temas de tamaño un escritorio pesado tipo kde o gnome pueden estar entre 200 y 300 mb depende de los componentes q uses y los que ya tengas en tu sistema
<anxel> uf
<anxel> vaya vaya
<Portux> Hola
<fosco_> teniendo en cuenta que cada escritorio lleva su propio conjunto de aplicaciones a mi me parece que ocupan ná y menos
<anxel> interesante...
<anxel> vaya vaya
<fosco_> en otros sistemas operativos un solo programa ya ocupa mucho más que eso
<anxel> eso tambien, no? que si quito solo ubuntu, tiene un conjunto de programas asociaciados que tambien se eliminaran, no?
<fosco_> depende de lo que quites exactamente
<anxel> y que es eso de openbox?
<fosco_> un sencillo gestor de ventanas
<anxel> tengo algunas sessiones que me pone algo de ubuntu openbox
<anxel> y como se usa?
<fosco_> entras con esa sesion y verás que el borde de las ventanas es diferente
<anxel> yo me he metido pero no aparece nada en pantalla, se ve todo muy sencillo pero no hay menus creo
<fosco_> haciendo clic con el botón derecho sobre el escritorio debería mostrarse el menú de openbox
<Vicente> Hola buenos dias,no me funciona bien mi 10.04 lucid y quiero dar un pasito adelante alguien me recomienda un 11 que sea estable?
<anxel> aha
<anxel> pues probare openbox a ver que tal
<fosco_> Vicente, la estabilidad es subjetiva, las versiones 11.x usan unity lo cual es un cambio considerable respecto a la serie 10.x
<fosco_> anxel, tienes necesidad de un escritorio ligero o es sólo por gusto?
<anxel> quiero un escritorio ligero
<anxel> rapido
<anxel> y ubuntu, con sus actualizaciones constantes se me esta transformando en un windows : (
<anxel> y por eso me aventure a probar xubuntu y lubuntu
<fosco_> entiendo
<anxel> y me gusta mas lubuntu
<anxel> no se si la nueva actu 12.04 iria más rapida, pero lo dudo
<anxel> con la 10.10 o 10.04, mi pc era una flecha!
<fosco_> http://www.flickr.com/photos/fosco_/6788250455/in/photostream/lightbox/ <- este es mi escritorio con openbox
<anxel> pero es eso, que a modo que van haciendo ubuntus nuevos, se ve que si que aprovechan los nuevos hardwares i mi pc se queda antiguo
<anxel> a ver...
<anxel> oye, pues parece ligero si
<anxel> eso si, en el escritorio no puedes pegar accesos directos ni nada, no?
<anxel> pero bueno que si es rapido y comodo me vale
<Vicente> es que en las versiones mas allá de la 10 04 no me reconoce el sonido
<fosco_> openbox sólo ofrece un menu para lanzar aplicaciones y un borde a la ventana para que puedas situarla en pantalla
<fosco_> todo lo demás si lo necesitas lo hacen programas externos
<anxel> ya probe openbox
<anxel> hehe, parece un entorno pa enteraos del tema
<anxel> con el tiempo puede que lo utilice : )
<fosco_> se pilla rápido, pero al principio es chocante
<fosco_> no estamos acostumbrados a entornos tan minimos
<anxel> en la pestañita solo me aparecian el web browser i la terminal
<anxel> su uso que seria rollo retro? solo usando la terminal i tal ?
<fosco_> se puede hacer "rollo retro" o lo puedes personalizar con menus para tus aplicaciones
<anxel> umm
<anxel> interesante
<anxel> ya ire trasteando, lo dejare ahi si me enseño a quitar escritorios del selector de sesiones
<fosco_> ;)
<anxel> y claro, la gracia está en que puedes tener el ultimo ubuntu en un pc viejo no?
<anxel> o me equivoco
<fosco_> mejora mucho sí
<anxel> bueno muy muy viejo no creo, vaya
<anxel> aha
<fosco_> aunque claro, si luego te pones a usar openoffice, firefox... lo que no se come el escritorio se lo comen las aplicaciones
<anxel> correcto
<anxel> ostia, algun dia que tenga más tiempo, me paso por aquí a ver si alguien se anima a enseñarme por aquí a eso de compilar
<anxel> o eso es trabajo para informaticos?
<anxel> por su dificultad?
<fosco_> no es difícil, es solo seguir las instrucciones
<fosco_> pero en general no es necesario compilar nada
<anxel> esque en el xat de ubuntu-cat me dijeron que era un poco dificil
<anxel> y era porque yo tenia en mente meter el ultimo libreoffice en un xubuntu 10.10 o asi, y me dijeron que solo podria hacerlo si sabia compilar o noseque
<fosco_> pues poco más que tú sabían ellos
<anxel> si?
<anxel> Xb vaya
<anxel> pues lo dicho, cuando tenga tiempo, a ver si pillo a alguien por aquí y me van guiando en eso de compilar
<anxel> bueno peña muchas gracias y que vaya muy bien, nos vemos. Gracias por la ayuda fosco
<anxel> adeu ; )
<fosco_> suerte
<PEPE_MIX> buenas
<PEPE_MIX> hay alguien vivo ?
<fosco_> alguien habrá
<PEPE_MIX> jajaja
<PEPE_MIX> como va ?
<JESUSELIFELET> :)
<alexove> Hola gente, tengo un problema con el wireless de mi laptop
<alexove> es una bcm 4313
<alexove> y estoy usando precise pangolin beta 2
<JESUSELIFELET> ¿que tal esta el pangolin?
<fosco_> el soporte para precise es en #ubuntu+1
<alexove> + o -
<alexove> :-D
<alexove> pero tengo estos problemitas con el hardware
<alexove> en realidad solo son dos
<alexove> el monitor y el wireless que no logro hacer funcionar
<JESUSELIFELET> Yo tengo ganas de el pangolin
<JESUSELIFELET> alexove, instalaste el sistema con dvd?
<alexove> no solo con CD
<JESUSELIFELET> alexove, tienes que instalarlo desde el dvd para que te sea mas facil
<JESUSELIFELET> alexove, tienes experiencia con los alfas y betas?
<HoNgOuRu> xrand me tira "unnable to open display "
<Deckon> alexove: ya te fijaste que no tengas en modulo en tu gestor de modulos restringudos
<Deckon> ??
<Deckon> JESUSELIFELET: no hay diferencia en instalarlo desde el dvd o desde el cd, lo unico que cambia es que el dvd trae mas software
<HoNgOuRu> estoy teniendo problemas con ubuntu, tanto x11vnc como xrandr me tiran "cant open display" .... esto empezo a ocurrir luego que cambie la resolucion de pantalla
<fosco_> HoNgOuRu, asegurate de que no lo estás ejecutando como root
<JESUSELIFELET> Deckon, en los casos del alfa y betas si algunas veces faltan algunos driver o ajustarlos
<HoNgOuRu> fosco_, no lo estoy haciendo
<HoNgOuRu> lo estoy ejecutando via remota
<HoNgOuRu> pero antes de cambiar la res, funcionaba
<JESUSELIFELET> aunque a decir verdad en ubuntu se me hace raro que eso pase
<Deckon> JESUSELIFELET: si, pero eso es independiente de un dvd o de un cd, que venga en un dvd no significa que traiga mas modulos
<Deckon> <Deckon> JESUSELIFELET: si, pero eso es independiente de un dvd o de un cd, que venga en un dvd no significa que traiga mas modulos
<JESUSELIFELET> bueno en mi caso si me a pasado cuando e instalado diferentes distros en alfa o beta
<JESUSELIFELET> aunque eso pasa mas en debian
<Deckon> ?_?
<JESUSELIFELET> si en mi pc si me a pasado
<JESUSELIFELET> no me a pasado en una pc HP
<JESUSELIFELET> pero en la Gatawey si
<Deckon> pero eso no tiene nada que ver si se usa dvd o cd
<Deckon> y debian no usa versiones alfa o beta
<JESUSELIFELET> testing o unestable
<JESUSELIFELET> pero no me a dejado conectarme a la red por falta de controladores
<Deckon> no es un bug
<JESUSELIFELET> y con el DVD no e tenido problemas
<JESUSELIFELET> en este caso hablo del unestable que es equivalente a alfa
<Deckon> no
<JESUSELIFELET> a mi si me a pasado
<Deckon> alfa seria experimental
<Deckon> y nisiquiera
<Deckon> por que no hay paqeutes alfa
<Deckon> es que simplemente no hay alfa o beta en debian, es un modelo diferente
<Deckon> JESUSELIFELET: aqui esta como resolver el bug de red http://djlab.com/2010/10/fixing-rtl8111-8168b-driver-debian-ubuntu/
<Deckon> ayer un camrada paso con ese problema y lo resolvio con esa guia
<JESUSELIFELET> voy a leer la guia pero no e tenido problemas con los driver los e resolvido asi y eso que soy bien loco soy bien alfero y tester
<JESUSELIFELET> al final alguien da la solucion compilando un driver
<alexove> perdi la conexion
<alexove> al inicio salio la ventana de controladores restringidos y active el controlador
<alexove> pero no estaba funcionando bien
<alexove> solo detectaba señales muy cercanas
<Deckon> y con el reinicio quedo?
<alexove> igual
<alexove> tengo otra laptop que en ese mismo lugar captaba 3 o 4 redes
<alexove> pero en esta solo una
<alexove> o a veces ninguna
<alexove> ahorita he metido a wl,b43, bcma y brcmsmac a la blacklist
<alexove> de modprobe
<alexove> para instalar manualmente los drivers de broadcom pero al hacer make me sale un error 2
<alexove> http://paste.ubuntu.com/923363/
<HoNgOuRu> como puedo hacer para cambiar el login de ubuntu para que entre directo ??? PERO DESDE SSH
<buenaventura> qué gestor de sesiones utilizas?
<buenaventura> por favor no grites...
<fosco_> ;)
<buenaventura> en vez de ssh habría que poner shh
<fosco_> xD
<alexove> nadie responde
<alexove> :-/
<buenaventura> qué pasó alexove ?
<hashashin> HoNgOuRu, busca por ssh sin password en google y elige uno de los howtos que salen, en vez de autentificarte con contraseña lo haces con una key
<alexove> el problema del wireless :-/
<alexove> intentare de nuevo con jocket haber si ahora funciona bien
<alexove> :-)
<buenaventura> cuál es el problema? es que llegué hace poco
<alexove> ahora creo que si funciona :-D
<alexove> es que compre una laptop nueva que venia con suse enterprise desktop 11
<alexove> y le instale ubuntu y tengo problemas con el monitor
<alexove> y con el wireless
<alexove> creo que el wireles acaba de funcionar
<buenaventura> con el monitor y con el wireless?
<buenaventura> con el monitor qué pasa?
<alexove> cuando enciendo la laptop
<alexove> aparece en oscuro total
<alexove> no se ve nada
<alexove> tengo que estar subiendo el nivel de brillo cada vez que lo enciendo
<alexove> El problema con el wireles es (no se si seguira siendo)
<alexove> es el alcance
<alexove> es muy debil
<buenaventura> el alcance?
<buenaventura> pero eso depende de la antena de la integrada
<alexove> en un lugar donde mi otra laptop alcanzaba ver 3 o 4 redes
<alexove> esta solo ve una sola red
<alexove> la más cercana
<alexove> cuando tenia el suse instalado si podia ver esas 3 o 4 redes sin problemas
<buenaventura> qué chipset trae?
<alexove> bcm 4312
<alexove> perdon bcm4313
<coleix> haber si me pueden ayudar, el teclado esta escribiendo solo< la tecla <, aveces se queda peg<ado y aveces entre palabras, le preg<unte a g<oog<le y ni idea
<coleix> lo mas raro es que presiono la tecla en el teclado y no funciona
<Marcelo80> hola
<fosco_> coleix, se habrá metido suciedad bajo la tecla y la está activando continuamente
<fosco_> cambia de teclado, valen 10€
<coleix> antes estaba bien, lo que veo raro es que cuando la presiono no h<ace nada
<coleix> dejenme ver si consigo una lata de aire comprimido.
<buenaventura> alexove: con ese chipset deberías usar el driver b43 del kernel
<buenaventura> anda bien
<alexove> regreso de un rato
<alexove> me llaman
<alexove> parece que esta funcionando bien ahora
<alexove> antes con ifconfig el wireless aparecia como wlan0
<alexove> ahora esta como eth1
<buenaventura> alexove: entonces debes estar usando wl en lugar de b43: va a andar bien, mientras no intentes poner la interfaz en modo promiscuo
<wyre> mola mucho cuando hablas y estás desconectado xD
<wyre> las dudas sobre los drivers, dónde van? xD
<buenaventura> qué problema tienes wyre ?
<wyre> mmm
<wyre> es complicado de explicar
<buenaventura> si tienes problemas con drivers en Ubuntu, puedes hablar aquí
<wyre> usas la tarjeta de intel
<wyre> ?
<wyre> no no
<wyre> no son exactamente problemas
<wyre> me preguntaba si el driver iwl3945 puede inyectar bajo el kernel 3.0.0-17-generic
<wyre> de alguna manera...
<wyre> o necesito un kernel más antiguo?
<buenaventura> wyre: me imagino que te refieres a un driver para la tarjeta de red inalámbrica
<wyre> en efecto :D
<buenaventura> si te permite poner la interfaz en modo monitor, entonces deberías poder inyectar
<wyre> ya
<wyre> obtengo un error que si quieres te pego en un pastebin :)
<buenaventura> prueba con iwconfig
<buenaventura> iwconfig interfaz mode monitor
<wyre> he investigado un poco y parece ser debido a la inestabilidad del nuevo kernel
<wyre> ¿?
<wyre> en lugar de hacerlo con el airmon-ng?
<buenaventura> inestabilidad de cuál kernel?
<wyre> bueno, no inestabilidad
<buenaventura> sí, hazlo con iwconfig
<wyre> si no que los drivers iwl3945 son demasiado viejos
<wyre> bueno
<wyre> o tienen un bug
<buenaventura> intenta con iwconfig y ve si te deja
<wyre> funcioando bajo ese kernel
<wyre> ok ;)
<wyre> voy a probar ;)
<buenaventura> si quieres, pásame el error que tienes con airmon por pastebin
<wyre> oks,
<wyre> un moment, voy a reiniciar para reestablecer todo desde cero :)
<buenaventura> no hacía falta reiniciar...
<alexove> no te alcanzo a leer
<alexove> ya regrese
<alexove> miren lo que me sale
<alexove> al hacer lspci -k | grep wl,
<alexove> 	Kernel modules: wl, bcma, brcmsmac
<alexove> esto est normal?
<init> why not?
<buenaventura> no lo sé, pero mira con lsmod qué módulo está cargado
<buenaventura> tienes problemas?
<buenaventura> cuál te aparece in use?
<alexove> aun no lo he reiniciado pero ya parece funcionar
<wyre> a ver
<wyre> pruebo ;)
<alexove> con lsmod aparece
<alexove> wl                   2568210  0
<alexove> lib80211               14381  2 lib80211_crypt_tkip,wl
<alexove> si lo esta cargando
<wyre> no hace falta que me ddesconecte, no?
<buenaventura> wyre: ten en cuenta que la interfaz no debe estar up
<wyre> ¿?
<wyre> es decir
<buenaventura> ifconfig interfaz down
<wyre> primero ifconfig wlan0 down?
<wyre> claro
<buenaventura> claro
<wyre> y luego iwconfig wlan0 mode monitor
 * init se sienta a ver a wyre caer (?)
<wyre> ok
<wyre> jaja
<buenaventura> si estás conectado a internet con esa interfaz, inevitablemente te desconectaras
<wyre> ok ;)
<buenaventura> si estás por ethernet, no
<wyre> al hacer el ifconfig wlan0 down
<wyre> ok
<wyre> entiendo :)
<wyre> pero luego no debo hacer ifconfig wlan0 up?
<wyre> despues de usar el macchanger?
<buenaventura> el macchanger es irrelevante para el caso
<buenaventura> para monitorear, no necesitas que la interfaz esté up
<buenaventura> bah, no me hagas caso
<buenaventura> sí tiene que estar up
<buenaventura> (acabo de probar... )
<wyre> osea es decir
<wyre> luego ifconfig mon0 up
<wyre> no?
<buenaventura> ten en cuenta que si estás asociado con un ap, sólo podrás monitorear en ese channel
<buenaventura> no, porque iwconfig no crea mon0
<buenaventura> no crea una interfaz virtual
<buenaventura> como airom
<buenaventura> airmon*
<wyre> no?¿
<buenaventura> no
<wyre> entonces no vale eso de iwconfig wlan0 mode monitor
<wyre> ?
<buenaventura> pondrá tu interfaz, en este caso wlan0, en modo monitor
<buenaventura> por qué no?
<wyre> ah, no sé
<wyre> lo has dicho antes
<wyre> iwconfig no crea mon9
<wyre> mon0
<buenaventura> tendrás que usar wlan0 en lugar de mon0
<buenaventura> naturalmente
<wyre> ah vale
<wyre> entiendo
<wyre> perfecto :D
<wyre> vale, vale
<buenaventura> vamos: usa airmon si funciona
<wyre> pues procedo ;)
<wyre> bueno
<buenaventura> o usa iwconfig
<buenaventura> a tu gusto
<wyre> me gustaría repasar el procedimiento si no te importa xD
<wyre> ifconfig wlan0 down
<buenaventura> claro: primero, enciendes la compu
<wyre> iwconfig wlan0 mode monitor
<wyre> procedo a cambiar si quiero la mac
<wyre> airodum-ng...
<buenaventura> si, la mac puedes cambiarla cuando quieras
<wyre> y una vez q esté capturando de un AP
<wyre> airepla-ng no?
<wyre> todas usadas con wlan0 :)
<wyre> en todo el proceso no puedo usar internet, no?
<buenaventura> sí; manuales y tutoriales de aircrack, hay a montones
<buenaventura> no con esa interfaz
<wyre> bueno, antes de airodump, ifconfig wlan0 uo
<wyre> up
<wyre> ;)
<wyre> perfecto
<wyre> voy a probar :)
<wyre> muchisísimas gracias
<wyre> (manuales he leido a cholón, pero con ninguno soy capaz de inyectar, ese es el caso)
<wyre> xD
<wyre> si no, ahora hago un pastebin ;)
<buenaventura> ok: haz un pastebin del error que tienes cuando quieres inyectar
<wyre> nada ... :S
<alexove> Creo que se queda esperando pero no injecta?
<wyre> espera
<wyre> ahora pongo el pastebin ;)
<wyre> http://pastebin.com/aA0YAxB2
<wyre> ahí va :)
<wyre> os hice además un iwconfig
<wyre> con wlan0 en modo monitor
<wyre> efectivamente, no se crea ninguna interfaz virtual como con airmon-ng
<wyre> por eso tenía más esperanzas xD
<wyre> pero el error es el mismo :S
<wyre> es como que aireplay-ng no reconoce el canal donde airodump-ng está capturando xD
<wyre> buenaventura, no sé si tendrá algo que ver que la mac de mi tarjeta salga tan desproporcionadamente larga
<wyre> y llena de ceros
<wyre> a lo mejor no debería usar el macchanger ... :S
<wyre> y... no hay aquí un canal de aircrack en español? :D
<wyre> quizás me vendría mejor :D
<wyre> no sé si me habeis leido xD
<wyre> porq no sé si estaba conectado jaja
<buenaventura> wyre: la mac sólo puede tener 12 números hexadecimales, no más
<buenaventura> haz pastebin de los errores, a ver si puedo ayudarte
<buenaventura> ah, no había visto el link, ahora me fijo
<buenaventura> el problema es con el channel: estás en el -1, mientras que el ap, naturalmente, está en un verdadero channel =)
<wyre> :)
<buenaventura> está más que documentado cómo solucionarlo: es un problema conocido
<wyre> jaja
<wyre> eso ya lo sé xD
<wyre> pues no he encontrado nada al respecto :S
<buenaventura> mira, yo hice un tutorial en su momento, con mi solución
<buenaventura> te paso el link
<wyre> :)
<buenaventura> http://tinyurl.com/6mytxjd
<wyre> pero a lo mejor mi driver es diferente ... :S
<buenaventura> igual, esto está muy ot, pasemos a ubuntu-es-cafe
<buenaventura> no importa el driver
<wyre> a ver ;)
<Val1> Hola a todos, soy totalmente novata usando xubuntu (apenas unas horas), no se como actualizar de la version 10.1 a la mas reciente....he usado el gestor de actualizaciones y solo me permite actualizar parcialmente, alguien podría orientarme para realizar la actualización completa.
<Deckon> Val1: te refieres a cambiar de version?
<fosco_> Val1, abre un terminal y ejecuta esto: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Val1> Así es. gracias.
<fosco_> si da error pega todo lo que salga en pastebin.com para que podamos verlo
<Val1> ok.
<Deckon> Val1: seria bueno que hicieras un respaldo antes
<Val1> No tengo nada de informacion en la maguina..ahora mismo inserto el comando. Gracias
<fosco_> ok, si todo va bien tardará bastante en acabar
<ivedci89-eliricc> hola chicos... alguien por aqui???
<fosco_> siempre
<[|HuGO|]> buenas.
<Val1> ha terminado y ha dicho Calculando la actualización... Listo
<Val1> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 0 no actualizados.
<Val1> valia@valia:~$
<Val1> que hago?
<ivedci89-eliricc> en ubuntu 10.04 habia instalado freepascal desde el centro de software
<ivedci89-eliricc> y luego lo ejecutaba desde la terminal con "fp"
<ivedci89-eliricc> fosco_:
<debsan> ivedci89-eliricc, y cuál es el problema ?
<ivedci89-eliricc> ahora estoy en ubuntu12, ya se que no dan soporte a esta distro pero lo cierto es que es muy extraño que no se me ejecute el freepascal
<ivedci89-eliricc> ni con fp
<Deckon> correlo desde terminal y ve que errors regresa
<ivedci89-eliricc> al darle fpc al terminal aparece un monton de listas que no entiendo
<ivedci89-eliricc> pero no son errores, mas bien parecen modos de comandos
<fosco_> Val1, no ha dado ningun error?
<ivedci89-eliricc> lo estoy pasando a un texto asi lo mando a pastebin
<ivedci89-eliricc> fosco_:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/923557/
<Val1> Fosco_ creo que no, un usuario en otra sala me dijo que actualizando se instalarian los firmware que no me faltaban...pero sigo sin poder detectar la red inalambrica, creo que algo he hecho mal.
<debsan> ivedci89-eliricc, ese es el HELP del comando
<Val1> fosco_ -----perd{on los firmware que me faltaban
<fosco_> ivedci89-eliricc, eso te dice cómo usarlo
<debsan> ivedci89-eliricc, fpc es el compilador, para compilar deberías usar este comando fpc archivo opciones
<fosco_> Val1, yo te puedo decir como actualizar el sistema, pero no puedo asegurarte que eso vaya a hacer q tu wifi funcione
<ivedci89-eliricc> claro pero antes en ubuntu 10.04 me aparecia todo un editor con el compilador c en grises con menu y todo en la terminal... al teclear fp a secas .... ahora que hago? no entiendo eso
<ivedci89-eliricc> debsan:
<debsan> ivedci89-eliricc, entonces el comando es fp, no fpc
<debsan> ivedci89-eliricc, qué ocurre cuando tecleas fp ?
<ivedci89-eliricc> mmm no... fp dice que no existe
<ivedci89-eliricc> bash: /usr/local/bin/fp: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<debsan> ivedci89-eliricc, entonces por ahí te falta instalar el paquete fp
<Val1> fosco_ muchas gracias por decirlo, solo que el usuario de otra sala me lo habia asegurado, por eso lo comente, repito..soy totalmente novata en esto. TU sabes como poner los firmware o en donde los puedo conseguir? (una disculpa si la pregunta es absurda, estoy aprendiendo)
<Pierrot> hola amigos, amigas, :D pandora, la chica del aro, maldicion, digimon, etc :D
<debsan> ivedci89-eliricc, /usr/local ?? debería estar en /usr/bin/fp
<ivedci89-eliricc> E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete fp
<init> /usr/local suena a compilado a mano
<debsan> ivedci89-eliricc, /usr/bin/fp   ejecuta eso
<debsan> init, sí
<debsan> ivedci89-eliricc, cómo lo instalaste ?
<fosco_> Val1, en principio el sistema debería encargarse de todo, ahora que has actualizado te recomiendo que reinicies (por si hay algun cambio que afecte al kernel) y ejecutes el comando jockey-gtk
<ivedci89-eliricc> bash: .: /usr/bin/fp: no se puede ejecutar el fichero binario
<init> para disimular pongale prefix /usr/ al menos (?
<ivedci89-eliricc> lo he intentado instalar de todos los modos... desde su web
<ivedci89-eliricc> desde el centro ded software tambien
<init> y no fuiste borrando el anterior
<init> ....
<ivedci89-eliricc> pero al teclear fp.... no pasa nada
<debsan> ivedci89-eliricc, locate fp | grep bin
<Val1> fosco_ Muchas gracias eres muy amable, reiniciare el equipo y les comento.
<fosco_> Val1, ok, aquí estaremos
<ivedci89-eliricc> debsan:  me dio miles de resultados eso
<debsan> ivedci89-eliricc, te das cuenta de que si lo instalaste correctamente, entonces es un problema de la ruta del binario. Aunque tal vez lo que falló fue la instalación
<ivedci89-eliricc> uh
<ivedci89-eliricc> en mi otro equipo funciona correctamente...
<debsan> Para mí no está instalado
<ivedci89-eliricc> tambien con ubuntu12
<ivedci89-eliricc> no, no está instalado, aunque el centro de software me dice que si
<init> tengo una idea windowsera
<init> reinstalalo (¿
<ivedci89-eliricc> tal vez en mi otro equipo funciona porque es AMD64 y esto es intel
<ivedci89-eliricc> pero yo aca puse la version para intel
<ivedci89-eliricc> ya no se que pensar
<init> borra todo y empieza de nuevo (con fp)
<ivedci89-eliricc> mucho menos qué hacer
<ivedci89-eliricc> y como borro todo init???
<init> no se, cuantas formas probaste?
<ivedci89-eliricc> se puede eso  sin arriesgar otras cosas?
<init> apt-get remove, el make uinstall ...
<ivedci89-eliricc> ah
<init> uninstall*
<init> no se que tantas cosas probaste..
<debsan> ivedci89-eliricc, apt-get purge fp. No se cómo se llamará el paquete. fp-ide es ?
<ivedci89-eliricc> ok... yo lo que hice fue primero intentar instalarlo igua que como hice en ubutnu10.04 y no funciono entonces fui a la pagina del creador, y descargue la version intel linux 386_64 etc... y la instale desde la terminal con sudo su ....
<ivedci89-eliricc> . install.sh  dentro del directorio de descarga y de descomprimidos
<ivedci89-eliricc> a ver debsan ya te digo....
<debsan> Y si lo instalaste compilando, necesitas el makefile de las fuentes, y ejecutar install.sh --unistal o algo así
<init> make uninstall
<ivedci89-eliricc> fpc-ide: command not found
<init> si es makefile se usa "make"
<ivedci89-eliricc> ok
<debsan> init, sí pero fijate que dice que es un install.sh
<ivedci89-eliricc> http://ufpr.dl.sourceforge.net/project/freepascal/Linux/2.4.4/fpc-2.4.4.x86_64-linux.tar   esto es lo que descargue
<init> ahh
<init> ese es binario.. ni idea
<Deckon> que tal fue Val1?
<Val1> Ya reinicie y nada....no se que he hecho mal
<Deckon> ok, cual es el problema inicial?
<fosco_> has iniciado jockey-gtk?
<Val1> El firmware para que funcione el inalambrico
<Deckon> fosco_: para que es eso?
<Val1> si, lo he hecho...lo volvere a hacer a ver si pasa algo
<debsan> ivedci89-eliricc, claro pero ese es el compilador
<Deckon> Val1: que tarjeta de red tienes?
<Val1> Deckon Podrías decirme como averiguarlo, soy completamente novata en todo esto.
<debsan> ivedci89-eliricc, vos querés esto verdad ?http://community.linuxmint.com/img/screenshots/fp-ide.png
<debsan> ivedci89-eliricc, instalá el paquete fp-ide
<ivedci89-eliricc> exacto
<fosco_> Val1, no ha aparecido tu wifi en la ventana del jockey-gtk?
<Deckon> Val1: en un terminal pon lspci
<init> Deckon: "jockey-gtk" es el programa magico de ubuntu que instala drivers automaticamente :P
<ivedci89-eliricc> instalando!!!!
<Deckon> :O
<Deckon> init: (Y)
<init> xD?
<fosco_> ni es mágico ni es automático, pero sí, es eso ;)
<init> :P
<ivedci89-eliricc> no pasa nada en terminal
<ivedci89-eliricc> no aparece debsan
<debsan> ivedci89-eliricc, no se si lo que bajaste contenía el ide, pero parece que si lo instalaste, no te instaló el ide, problablemente instaló sólo el compilador.
<debsan> ivedci89-eliricc, qué error te da ?
<ivedci89-eliricc> fp-ide: command not found
<init> fp
<debsan> ivedci89-eliricc, fp ?
<ivedci89-eliricc> bash: /usr/local/bin/fp: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<debsan> ivedci89-eliricc, /usr/bin/fp  ejecuta eso
<alexove> Val1 en una terminal escribe lspci
<ivedci89-eliricc> bash: .: /usr/bin/fp: no se puede ejecutar el fichero binario
<ivedci89-eliricc> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<alexove> y luego buscas donde diga network controller
<ivedci89-eliricc> anduvo!!!
<debsan> ivedci89-eliricc, tenés que limpiar la instalación que hiciste a mano !!
<ivedci89-eliricc> a secas le puse /usr/bin/fp
<debsan> ivedci89-eliricc, enhorabuena
<Val1> Modem: ATI Technologies Inc SB400 AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 02)
<Val1> 00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration
<Val1> 00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map
<Val1> 00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller
<Val1> 00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control
<Val1> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE)
<ivedci89-eliricc> y cómo entonces?
<Deckon> Val1: aqui no
<Deckon> Val1: en algunos minutos ya podras escribir de nuevo, cuando eso ocurra pasa lo del lspci por pastebin.org
<debsan> ivedci89-eliricc,  ver si entendés por un lado tenés instalado el fp por medio de apt y los paquetes. Eso esta en la carpeta /usr/bin. Por otro lado tenés instalado la versión que instalaste con install.sh, la que bajaste. y esa está en /usr/local/bin
<ivedci89-eliricc> debsan:  si puedes dime cómo limpiar las otras instalaciones... de todos modos aunque tenga que teclear todo /usr/bin/fp es un golaso...
<debsan> ivedci89-eliricc, por eso hace comflicto cuando ponés fp a secas
<ivedci89-eliricc> ok
<debsan> ivedci89-eliricc, entiendes el problema ?
<ivedci89-eliricc> si
<ivedci89-eliricc> entonces debo desisntalar todo y luego poner el comando que me has pasado
<ivedci89-eliricc> ivedci89@eliricci:~$ sudo apt-get install fp-ide
<ivedci89-eliricc> con ese
<debsan> ivedci89-eliricc, ok. Para limpiar la instalación sucias debés hacerlo con el archivo que bajaste y ejecutar install.sh --uninstall o la opción que de para desinstalar
<ivedci89-eliricc> ok... es que no da opcion para desisntalar...
<ivedci89-eliricc> vere en su directorio descomprimido
<debsan> ivedci89-eliricc, abri el script con gedit y copialo en pastebin
<init> pastebinit deberia venir pre-instalado
<init> :P
<Deckon> eso seria excelente
<debsan> init, y bueno
<debsan> o install.sh -h
<ivedci89-eliricc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/923640/
<Abr1l> bueno me retiro a comer regreso al rato, estioy por aca :)
<simpleirc> hola todos como estan
<ivedci89-eliricc> debsan:  cuando yo le daba los comandos para instalar hacia:
<ivedci89-eliricc> sudo su
<ivedci89-eliricc> cd Desca*
<ivedci89-eliricc> cd fpc*
<ivedci89-eliricc> . install.sh
<ivedci89-eliricc> etc...
<debsan> ops
<init> para la proxima ... PASTEBIN -.-
<fosco_> xD
<init> ya puedes hablar
<debsan> ivedci89-eliricc, veo que no tiene opción de desintalar :)
<init> ./install.sh --help
<debsan> tal vez haya un script en las fuentes
<debsan> init, ya leí el script
<init> ah
<ivedci89-eliricc> ok
<ivedci89-eliricc> no importa.... me haré un enlace hacia una aplicacion en terminal
<ivedci89-eliricc> /usr/bin/fp
<Val1> http://pastebin.com/hgYas9FG
<debsan> ivedci89-eliricc, ok create un archivo llamado fp en /usr/local/bin y enlazalo con /usr/bin/fp
<fosco_> 05:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<fosco_>  <- esta es tu wifi, por si alguien te lo pregunta Val1
<fosco_> al final no me respondiste de si vaías algo al ejecutar jockey-gtk
<ivedci89-eliricc> debsan:   bien esa
<debsan> ivedci89-eliricc, así abrirás la aplicación con fp
<init> ln -s!
<debsan> init, claro :)
<Val1> Agradezco a Deckon y fosco_ por la ayuda....y el comando jockey-gtk no me funciona...o creo que algo hago mal porque nada pasa con el firmware
<fosco_> Val1, a ver céntrate y responde a las preguntas, que pasa cuando ejecutas jockey-gtk?
<wyre> uau
<wyre> lo conseguí
<debsan> ivedci89-eliricc, luego podrías buscar ls /usr/local/ | grep fpc y borrarlo si estás seguro
<wyre> sois unos cracks!
<debsan> crackers somos
<Val1> fosco_ ok
<wyre> jajaja
<wyre> no está por aquí buenaventura?
<wyre> quería darle las gracias! :P
<wyre> es un crack!
<wyre> decídselo de mi parte ;)
<ivedci89-eliricc> muy bien... la verdad no se cual de las versiones estoy usando pero quedó bueno
<debsan> la de los paquetes
<ivedci89-eliricc> jajaja
<debsan> ivedci89-eliricc, porque estás usando /usr/bin/fp, ahí se instalan los paquetes.
<ivedci89-eliricc> con "los paquetes" te refieres a lo que se descarga con apt-get install???
<debsan> Tip: no compilar o instalar salvo programas en forma manual. Aprendido ?
<debsan> ivedci89-eliricc, claro
<ivedci89-eliricc> okok
<ivedci89-eliricc> aprendido
<ivedci89-eliricc> GRACIAs sos un hacker o cracker como te guste... pero me has ayudado mucho hermano
<ivedci89-eliricc> gracias!!!
<ivedci89-eliricc> ya puedo comenzar a practicar mis ejercicios de pascal
<ivedci89-eliricc> GRACIAS GRACIAS GRACIAS
<init> los programas compilados a mano si pueden ir en /usr ... ./configure --help
<debsan> de nada men
<debsan> init, claro
<martinphone> ¿como cambio permisos de escritura en una terminal?
<init> martinphone: man chmod
<debsan> martinphone, man chmod
<debsan> ;D
<debsan> init, claro pero hay que saber lo que se está haciendo
<martinphone> sudo man chmod a+xw /dev/sdb1 ?
<debsan> nooo
<debsan> martinphone, man chmod es para que leas el manual
<fosco_> martinphone, no puedes cambiar los permisos de un dispositivos
<init> martinphone: y por que queres cambiarle los permisos a un disco/particion?
<ivedci89-eliricc> yo cuando tengo que cambiar permisos martinphone uso la terminal para abrir nautilus como root.... entonces: sudo nautilus y despues nautilus te dejara hacer cualquier cosa con lo directorios
<fosco_> bueno sí que puedes pero no va a pasar lo que esperas que pase
<init> fosco_: solo serviria para poder formatearlo sin roo....
<martinphone> init, porque no puede escribir nada
<init> ivedci89-eliricc: LOL
<init> martinphone: eso va por el filesystem, no por particion
<init> y donde no puedes escribir?
<fosco_> ivedci89-eliricc, usar sudo nautilus es una buena forma de romper el sistema
<init> fosco_++
<martinphone> init, en toda la unidad
<ivedci89-eliricc> jajajaja yo lo hice siempre
<ivedci89-eliricc> jajaja
<fosco_> ivedci89-eliricc, y así te va...
<init> martinphone: que filesystem tiene? (fat? ntfs? ext4? ext3?)
<martinphone> ext4
<ivedci89-eliricc> bueno chicos ... me voy a almorzar (a cosinar en realidad... me toca a mi... eldari92 no va a cocinar ahora jajaja)
<eldari92> ME HECHO EL FARDO A MI.
<HoNgOuRu> como modifico el gdm para que no pida el password del usuario ?
<HoNgOuRu> ayuda
<ivedci89-eliricc> yo me voy
<eldari92>  soy eldari!
<fosco_> enhorabuena eldari92 por ser eldari92
<debsan> hola eldari92
<eldari92> hola
<ivedci89-eliricc> y mis abuelosamor re colgados
<eldari92> el, estuvo instalando pascal (ivedci89)
<ivedci89-eliricc> encima usan windows esos
<martinphone> ¿como edito en la terminal como root?
<fosco_> martinphone, las particiones ext4 soportan permisos, quieres poder escribir en ella con un usuario normal?
<ivedci89-eliricc> "sudo su" martinphone
<fosco_> no!
<fosco_> sudo su no!
<martinphone> fosco_, si
<debsan> gksu
<eldari92> no es normal, lo que le paso a ivedci89-eliricci!!!
<HoNgOuRu> como cambio el inicio para que sea automatico con ubuntu 12.04 ?
<fosco_> martinphone, lo que yo haría es crear una carpeta dentro de ese sistema de feicheros, y se la "asignas" al usuario
<eldari92> no podía instalar Pascal.
<martinphone> con gksu si puedo cambiar permisos
<ivedci89-eliricc> _
<ivedci89-eliricc> _
<ivedci89-eliricc> _
<ivedci89-eliricc> _
<ivedci89-eliricc> _
<ivedci89-eliricc> _
<ivedci89-eliricc> _
<ivedci89-eliricc> _
<init> NO USEN SUDO
<martinphone> ?
<fosco_> martinphone, a ver, creo que no estás enfocando esto correctamente
<init> en el topic
<Deckon> o.O que fue eso?
<fosco_> martinphone, si quieres editar un archivo con permisos de root puedes usar gksu gedit /ruta/archivo
<fosco_> pero no necesitas eso ahora
<fosco_> para que un usuario pueda escribir en ese sistema de ficheros mejor crea una carpeta para él
<fosco_> y no tienes q editar ni modificar nada
<eldari92> le suda el glúteo a ivedci89-eliricci y saturo la ip para que no se enteren!!
<ivedci89-eliricc> kubot eldari92!
<init> ....
<ivedci89-eliricc> hola kubot
<debsan> ivedci89-eliricc, andá a hacer la tarea mejor :)
<ivedci89-eliricc> pero como era lo de pedirle ayuda a kubot? bue
<ivedci89-eliricc> gracias
<eldari92> tiene que hacer la comida tiene hambre!!:-D
<fosco_> eldari92 ivedci89-eliricc este es un canal de soporte, no lo lleneis de tonterías
<dalila> hola, podrian darme los comandos para comprobar si tengo disponible un nuevo nucleo estable para lucid,  ya lo pedi pero no guarde los comandos y como mi ubuntu no recibe las actualizaciones de seguridad del nucleo por no se que razones necesito que me aporten esos comandos para salvarlos
<Deckon> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<dalila> ahora no recuerdo bien pero creon que los comandos que dieron eran otros mas especificos para actualizar el nucleo , aunque ahora no recuerdo bien
<mimecar> dalila: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dalila> si creo que ese era el que me dieron ayer
<mimecar> !logs dalila
<kubot> dalila: Los registros de #ubuntu-es se encuentran en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<mimecar> cuando pierdas un comando puedes consultar los logs
<dalila> no hay ningun buscador de loga que donde poniendo tu ip y la fecha salga toda la informacion solo referente a lo que buscas?
<dalila> buscador de logs
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> aparte, si usas la IP de un proxy no tienes tu ip real
<dalila> todas las ips proceden de servidores que actuan como proxys en uno u otro sentido eso da lo mismo
<mimecar> no, en el IRC aparece la IP que usas
<mimecar> y no todo el mundo está usando proxys
<dalila> tu lo has dicho no todo el mundo los esta usado eso quiere decir que muchos de aqui se conectan con proxys , conexiones seguras o sucedaneos que hacen lo mismo
<dalila> o que vienen a ser lo mismo
<mimecar> no, se conecta un usuario que se salta los bans y tu
<mimecar> una conexión segura no oculta la IP
<mimecar> en los logs no se guardan las IP's
<dalila> yo no conozco su ip de conexion segura y por ello no tendria porque ponerle eso que llaman ban
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar>  /sslserver irc.freenode.net:7070
<mimecar> con eso te conectas usando una conexión segura motrando tu IP al canal
<mimecar> si un usuario se salta un ban usando proxys se bloquea la IP
<Jakeukalane> hola estoy usando Ubuntu 11.10 y quier instalar un "keyboard layout" para IPA... simplemente no sé si estoy usando en el sistema IBUS o SCIM es para elegir la versión a instalar
<dalila> soys malos si hay usuarios que estan usando una conexion de internet de ip compartida que son las mas baratas seguramente tambien le vais a poner injustamente un ban con la politica del ban que aplicais aqui
<mimecar> dalila: no
<mimecar> un proxy no es una conexión de internet de IP compartida
<mimecar> lo configuras de forma voluntaria
<Jakeukalane> creo que se refiere a un proxyweb
<debsan> mimecar, que implica conexión segura ?
<dalila> hay comunidades de fincas que usan servicios de internet economicos de ip compartida que pueden ser usadas por cientos de propietarios
<mimecar> debsan: una conexión usando SSH
<dalila> a la vez
<dalila> con esa misma ip
<mimecar> dalila: en un proxy que oculte las conexiones NO
<debsan> Mikelevel, o sea ?
<mimecar> debsan: que no pueden ver los datos usando un sniffer
<debsan> Mikelevel, perdón
<debsan> mimecar, ok
<Jakeukalane> bueno, preguntaba si en ubuntu se usa scim o ibus para manejar los datos del teclado
<dalila> que es un sniffer?
<mimecar> un programa que saca toda la información que mandas
<dalila> pero no es un rastreador de ips verdad o algo parecido?
<mimecar> saca toda la información que mandes
<mimecar> lo pueden tener en tu red o en un proxy y les regalas tus datos
<cousteau> a menos que uses una conexión cifrada (por ejemplo https o ssh)
<dalila> esta  claro que para entrar a un correo o a sitios seguros donde tienes que poner informacion comprometida los proxys no son nada recomendable
<mimecar> pues estas usando un proxy...
<carnau> los proxys no son recomendables para nada, a menos que seas el admin de red
<dalila> solo se que muchos pagan por usarlos y muchos de ellos salen muy caros al mes por algo sera
<carnau> dalila, pero eso es generalmente para hacer cosas feas
<dalila> osea pagan para realizar ataques no creo que en su gran mayoria panguen con esa finalidad
<mimecar> dalila: si que lo hacen, aparte pueden guardar todos tus datos
<dalila> chao
<mimecar> nada
<init> abria que decirle a los staffers de esos proxys, no se permiten ... solo tor y con cuenta...
<Abr1l> habrìa*
<mimecar> init: no es por usar proxys
<mimecar> es por saltarse los bans
<init> se, igual, no se permiten
<init> Abr1l: si corregis usa "í" no "ì"
<init> queres?
<Abr1l> habría*
<Abr1l> init, listo!
<init> Abr1l: ahora te podes callar y volver a donde estabas
<Abr1l> con un gracias es suficiente init
<init> no te los dare :D
<Abr1l> init, igual lo hago porque me nace, feliz tarde
<carnau> init s/dare/daré/ ;)
<Abr1l> carnau, :)
<init> bue
<Goku> .
<Abr1l> Goku, :)
<init> carnau: deja de corregirme queres? ya se que escribo para el ****, y no pienso aprender nada por que le pongas un emoticon maric* al costado
<cousteau> init, :)
<init> carnau: si quisiera podria corregirlos y si ME FALTA UNA TILDE EN PODRIA
<cousteau> init, ^_^ <3
<carnau> init, nvm
<Goku> basta
<Goku> parecen niños
<Abr1l> jajaj
<debsan> son niños
<tuquito> alguien me ayuda a recuperar el grub por favor ? no puedo montar la particion me dice que debo especificar el sistema de archivos http://pastebin.com/fC4ycuee
<pinita> Buenas tardesss
<alexove> tuquito donde tenias instalado tu sistema
<pinita> Tengo una unidad viejita de iomega zip; la pegue a mi equipo, necesito unos archivos que tengo alli; uso ubuntu 1104, como hago para que mi maquina lo lea? gracias agradeciendo su ayuda
<tuquito> alexove en una partición del disco
<pinita> Tengo una unidad viejita de iomega zip; la pegue a mi equipo, necesito unos archivos que tengo alli; uso ubuntu 1104, como hago para que mi maquina lo lea? gracias agradeciendo su ayuda
<alexove> obvio
<alexove> pero en que particion
<tuquito> sda5 por lo que figura
<alexove> porque veo 2 primarias y una extendida que seria la sda5
<pinita> :-(
<alexove> montalo
<alexove> sere un poco detallado
<alexove> primero creas una carpeta
<tuquito> vale
<alexove> luego lo montas asi: mount /dev/sda5 <carpeta recien creada>
<alexove> como root o con sudo
<pinita> dejame probar
<alexove> debes de poder ver tu particion montada ahi
<pinita> mount: el dispositivo especial /dev/sda5 no existe
<alexove> y ver su contenido
<pinita> me dice eso
<alexove> pinita eso era para tuquito no para ti
<pinita> ah claro
<pinita> perdon
<pinita> y para miiiiii    ayuda please
<alexove> pinita no conozco las unidades zip
<pinita> mmmmm
<pinita> son unas unidades que se pegan en la maquina
<tuquito> esto me tira alexove mount: debe especificar el tipo de sistema de archivos
<alexove> mierrrcoles
<alexove> prueba esto: mount -t ext2 /dev/sda5 <carpeta>
<tuquito> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda5,
<tuquito>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<tuquito>        En algunos casos se encuentra información en syslog, pruebe
<tuquito>    dmesg | tail   o algo parecido
<init> !pastebin tuquito
<kubot> tuquito: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<alexove> en lugar ext2 prueba con ext3 y con ext4
<tuquito> con los 3 paso lo mismo y es ext4
<alexove> mmmm
<alexove> creo que hay errores en tu particion
<alexove> en todo caso prueba esto
<tuquito> cual ?
<alexove> fsck
<alexove> algo asi como fsck /dev/sda5
<alexove> para corregir errores
<alexove> es lo unico que se me ocurre
<alexove> por ahora
<tuquito> a ver que termina y te comento
<alexove> suerte :-D
<alexove> pinita encontre esto en google http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12074.html
<Ool> │21:54:52              <-- | pinita (~elia@nurenberg.ing.ula.ve) a quitté #Ubuntu-es ;(
<alexove> plop
<Ool> habia este tambien: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IomegaZIPDrive
<tuquito> /dev/sda5: ***** EL SISTEMA DE FICHEROS FUE MODIFICADO *****
<tuquito> pruebo recuperar el grub ahora ?
<tuquito> alexove:
<tuquito> me das otra mano ahi ya la pude montar pero al instalar el grub estoy escribiendo algo mal me podes confirmar el comando ?
<alexove> esperame unos 10 minutos
<alexove> me estan llamando de otra oficina
<tuquito> sale
<alexove> tuquito lograste montar la particion verdad?
<init> ya se fue
<alexove> mierrcoles
<Abr1l> tengo sueño y flojera :(
<init> !offtopic Abr1l
<kubot> Abr1l: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<init> este es el canal de soporte, para cualquier otra cosa esta el -cafe
<Abr1l> init, dèjame en paz
<Abr1l> init, si me colocas en ignore es mejor no lo crees?
<xangua> Abr1l: por favor sigue la reglas del canal, aquí no es como en supremos
<Abr1l> xangua, solo fue un comentario no es paar estresarse
<init> a mi tampoco me gustan las reglas
<Abr1l> listo!, se acabò el problema, nada que un ignore no pueda solventar
<Goku> lol?
<init> CANI ! lol
<Goku> menudo nick
<init> Abr1l: y ahora no sabes sacarlo? O:
<Portux> Hola, por aquí pasaba "erAbuelo"?
<init> !seen erabuelo
<kubot> erabuelo was last seen in #Ubuntu-es 4 weeks, 3 days, 5 hours, 38 minutes, and 58 seconds ago: <erAbuelo> de nada
<Portux> !seen quijote
<kubot> I have not seen quijote.
<sex10mini> alguien aqui tiene un sony ericsson xperia mini?
<xangua> y eso tiene que ver con ubuntu porque...
<init> !ot sex10mini
<kubot> sex10mini: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<pinita> alguien sabe como monto una unidad de iomega zip e ubuntu?
<pinita> ayuda please
<init> [alexove] > pinita encontre esto en google http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12074.html --- [Ool] > habia este tambien: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IomegaZIPDrive
<init> pinita: la proxima no seas tan apurada
<init> apurad@*
<pinita> no apurada no, tengo dos horas haciendo esta pregunta
<pinita> cuantas horas es un apuro?
<init> pinita: te fuiste al ratito ...
<pinita> me fui a ver si se veia en windows y nada
<init> pero prueba los links que pasaron :D
<pinita> donde esta   Computer>System Configuration>Device Manager   ?
<pinita> uso unity
<pinita> ubuntu
<init> uhm..
<init> no se :S
<init> suena a jockey-gtk... pero ni idea.. sorry :P
<pinita> :-(
<pinita> muchisimas gracias se ve, reinicie la maquina ; funciono el segundo link que me enviaron
<init> :D
<pinita> dios le pague
<pinita> valio la pena andar de apurada jajajajaja
<init> .. por?
<pinita> :-D
<esteven> hola!
<omikron4> hola esteven
<esteven> .ace= tipo de archivador no soportado
<esteven> como lo soluciono?
<omikron4> que tipo de archivo es ese?
<esteven> .ace
<esteven> me descargue un archivo y tiene esa extension!!
<esteven> pues tampoco la he visto nunca
<Deckon> esteven: usa el poder de google
<esteven> jejje
<esteven> seguro deckon
<omikron4> se llama unace el descompressor esteven
<esteven> unace?
<omikron4> mira a ver si esta en los repos con sudo apt-get install unace
<esteven> ok
<omikron4> http://www.meneame.net/story/howto-descomprimir-archivos-ace-con-ubuntu
<esteven> parece que tambien tengo problemas para hacer cosas como usuario comun
<esteven> is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<omikron4> y este es mas facil http://gambasconchocolate.blogspot.com.es/2009/09/abrir-archivos-ace-en-ubuntudebian.html
<omikron4> como que no eres de los sudoers?
<esteven> pues eso dice
<omikron4> porque no seras administrador
<esteven> claro que no soy admin pero pensaba que poniendo el comando sudo seria suficiente
<omikron4> seguro que es tu ordenador?
<esteven> mi ordenata?
<init> lol
<omikron4> es que en linux no se puede instalar nada si no eres administrador.. no querras que alguien que no sepa te estropee el sistema, no?
<esteven> la cosa es que cuando quiero hacer algo con el comando sudo me lanza esto:
<esteven> [sudo] password for
<Deckon> esteven: añade tu usuario a sudoers
<init> ..
<omikron4> claro.. porque no eres administrador..
<esteven> le pongo la passwd y entonces es cuando me dice:
<esteven> is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<omikron4> es que para hacer eso tienes que arrancar en modo consola
<esteven> claro.. como no
<omikron4> y despues añadir tu usuario asi adduser tuusuario admin
<omikron4> y despues adduser tuusuario root
<init> wtf?
<init> omikron4: no hay un grupo para poder usar sudo?
<init> tener una cuenta root asi ...
<omikron4> para poder hacer eso tienes que arrancar en modo recovery.. y entrar en el menu que te sale simbolo del sistema como administrador
<esteven> aha
<Deckon> esteven: con que añadas tu usuario a sudoers es suficiente
<omikron4> init: cuando haces eso se te crea un usuario y te añade a admin y root por lo tanto a sudoers
<init> no hay un grupo para eso?
<init> omikron4: "te añade a root" = darte root directo, usar root = malo
<omikron4> si lo quieres hacer manual.. debes entrar desde el live y retocar el archivo /etc/sudoers
<esteven> bueno deckon me dijiste que hiciera esto:
<init> y .. si te crea un usuario y eso, no seria mejor hacerlo desde ese?
<esteven> EDITOR=nano visudo
<Deckon> eso
<Deckon> dale
<omikron4> esteven: no puedes cambiar ningun archivo de root si no eres root
<Deckon> puede usar root
<esteven> lo entiendo,pero pense que al tener la psswd de root seria diferente
<omikron4> ningun archivo de /
<omikron4> pero no puedes cambiar la contraseña si no eres sudoer
<omikron4> es la merluza que se muerde la oreja
<Deckon> si es root si puede
<omikron4> pero no puedes ser root sin contraseña
<esteven> eso de ser root es muy peligroso creanme!
<Deckon> esteben tu tienes acceso a root no?
<esteven> supongo que tendra que reiniciar i logearme como root
<esteven> lo que no se entiende es que no tenga acceso desde aqui
<Deckon> no
<Deckon> eso si nunca lo hagas
<Deckon> en tu terminal pon su
<Deckon> y da la contraseña de root
<omikron4> lo que no llego a entender es como no eres superuser y sin embargo no estas en un live esteven
<cousteau> sudo su
<omikron4> una de dos.. o no es tu pc .o estas en otro sistema
<cousteau> o directametne   sudo comando
<init> cousteau: sudo su = bad
<Deckon> facil, no hiso correctamente las configuraciones del usuario
<esteven> en un live?
<esteven> jeje
<Deckon> no, en tu sistema
<Deckon> abre un terminal y pon su
<cousteau> pero   su   a secas no va porque te pediría la contraseña de root y root (por defecto) no puede loguearse y no tiene contraseña
<esteven> ahora funciono
<esteven> con su
<esteven> gracias a ti deckon
<init> JA
<init> estas en ubuntu esteven ? seguro?
<Deckon> esteven: ok hora añade tu usuario a sudoers
<esteven> como deckon!
<esteven> no estoy en ubuntu init
<Deckon> EDITOR=nano visudo
<xangua> ...
<esteven> vale ya hjice eso
<init> !ot esteven
<kubot> esteven: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<esteven> estoy en /etc sudoers
<init> solo soporte de ubuntu en el canal
<Deckon> esteven: baja por el archivo hasta que veas una linea asi root ALL=(ALL) ALL
<esteven> bueno gran parte de mi sistema si es ubuntu
<init> uhm??
<esteven> el resto es otra distro
<init> tuusuario ALL=(ALL) ALL
<init> :D
<esteven> ahora como salgo de aqui deckon?
<init> Deckon: da igual donde ponga la linea.. igual
<init> repito, es otra distro, el soporta no va aca
<Deckon> ho
<Deckon> esteven: pues has lo que puso init, guarda, sal y se feliz
<esteven> 0
<esteven> haber para guardar me indica que haga:^0
<esteven> pero sigue igual
<init> ctrl O no 0
<xangua> Deckon: esteven si no quieren usar el offtopic pueden usar el privado
<xangua> o el canal de la distro que use
<esteven> disculpas ,,,el tema es de soporte
<xangua> esteven: soporte de Ubuntu
<init> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de [Ubuntu]
<esteven> y dale que si que tengo ubuntu
<init> no dijiste que no?
<esteven> yo no dije eso
<init> [esteven] > no estoy en ubuntu init
<omikron4> eso quiere decir que tiene mint u otra distro derivada de ubuntu
<omikron4> aun asi, esteven no es este el lugar
<Guest50403> Hay forma de mantener /home pero no las configuraciones de los programas?
<init> borrando los directorios "ocultos" del home
<Guest50403> eso sirve para las preferencias del sistema?
<init> no, la configuraciones del sistema estan en un directorio que cuando reinstales no conservaras ( /etc
<Jakeukalane> hola tengo una duda sobre paquetes deb, tengo un paquete deb que quiero instalar pero que tiene mal puestas las dependencias, es decir depende de un paquete que ya no existe y ha sido sustituido por otro. He intentado con varios tutoriales→ http://www.svcommunity.org/forum/tutoriales-linux/(tuto)creando-y-empaquetando-un-deb/    y con este script, pero no hay manera. sólo tengo que cambiar la línea mono-git por mono-runtime
<Jakeukalane> . no sabía que fuera tan difícil generar un archivo deb
<Jakeukalane> el script es este→ http://elavdeveloper.wordpress.com/2009/04/09/desempaqueta-y-empaqueta-deb/   he corregido las -- y comillas que vienen mal pero aún así no funciona del todo me dice que el paquete deb que genera está en mal estado
<omikron4> las configuraciones de los programas suelen ir en archivos ocultos. Normalmente tienen el nombre del programa pero con un punto delante por ejemplo.. la configuracion de jdownloader se encuentra .jdownloader
<Jakeukalane> bueno, creo que era demasiado compleja la pregunta: ahora
<Jakeukalane> como genero un paquete deb si tengo todos los archivos corrrectos?
<init> esto? http://kikefree.wordpress.com/2011/03/11/crear-paquetes-deb-facilmente/
<Jakeukalane> sí, al final no lo voy a utilizar me voy  a guiar por otro porque ese script no genera deb que sirvan
<Jakeukalane> gracias de todas formas
<init> ok, como digas
<Guest50403> hay alguna forma parecida al /home?
<Deckon> ??
<Deckon> que es una forma parecida al $HOME?
<Guest50403> que guarde los archivos, descargas, imagenes, pero que no sea /home
<Deckon> si, puedes hacer una particion de datos
<Guest50403> buscare . . .
<Jakeukalane> Guest50403, porque quieres que no sea home?
<Jakeukalane> aunque también puedes hacer una partición de datos, tal y como ha dicho Deckon
<Guest50403> queria ver si podia ver los datos desde windows
<Deckon> Guest50403: si haces una particion fat32 podras compartir entre windows y linux sin problemas
<init> una particion compartida con un filesystem soportado tanto en windows como en linux. fat32? ntfs?
<init> Deckon: 4gb limit
<Deckon> eso es lo que iba a decir XD
<Guest50403> esta bien escrito? solo 4
<Deckon> Guest50403: si, se refiere al tamaño de los archivos
<Guest50403> ooo
<Guest50403> eso cambia las cosas
<Deckon> si no te importa usar ntfs-3g tambien puedes usar una particion ntfs
<Jakeukalane> haber si quedó claro, creo que hubo un malentendido: el tamño máximo de los archivos es de 4GB no que la partición sea de tamaño máximo 4GB
<Jakeukalane> (perdón por meterme)
<Jakeukalane> y es una pregunta
<init> si, era eso, el limite por archivo, igual creo que hay un limite demasiado "chico" para un disco moderno... en todo caso me iria por ntfs, que es menos multiplataforma... pero no queda otra
<Jakeukalane> bueno, aprendí a hacerme un archivo deb
<Jakeukalane> cuando aprenda a pasar los archivos fuente a deb se acabaron las esperas para actualizar
<Deckon> no seria menos complicado compilar?
<hashashin> nas
<Jakeukalane> compilar luego nunca sé donde van las cosas
<Jakeukalane> es menos complicado de momento, eso está claro
<init> Jakeukalane: ./configure --help
<init> mira la opciones que tiene "prefix" en el nombre
<init> basicamente con estas decides donde iran los binarios, los archivos de configuracion, que cosas hablitar, que deshabilitar... compilar sin leerte bien que opciones tienes es para perder tiempo
<Deckon> init:empaquetar en deb o compilar?
<Jakeukalane> pero si tengo cosas compiladas y luego en binarios ya no las tengo que volver a compilar
<Jakeukalane> hay programas que para compilarlos tienes que compilar otros programas, un rollo increíble
<init> Deckon: compilar
<Jakeukalane> pero no lo sabía lo de ./configure --help ahí dicen todos los directorios que se usan?
<Jakeukalane> lo de prefix
<init> sip
<Jakeukalane> se supone que lo pone en el readme, que me lo leo siempre
<Jakeukalane> gracias :)
<Jakeukalane> por ejemplo amarok 1.4 lo tuve que compilar para que me funcionara en ubuntu 11.10
<Deckon> amarok 1.4?
<Deckon> no seria mejor usar clementine?
<Jakeukalane> sí, el 2 es horrible y todavía no hay nada que se le acerque. clementine todavía le falta un punto
<init> WTF
<init> te compilo sin parchearlo? yo tengo/tuve que parchear para que compilara con mi version de gcc
<init> y .. seria mejor usar clementine es una distro actual
<Jakeukalane> hubo que hacer cosas raras, seguí una guía.   en el futuro está claro que amarok 1.4 será imposible de utilizar y habrá que conformarse con clementine pero a no ser que cambie bastante seguirá siendo peor PARA MÍ que amarok. yo no utilizo cosas que requieran internet en plan lastfm o tiendas de música
<Jakeukalane> sólo quiero un reproductor de música que reproduzca música y tenga valoraciones como las de amarok 1.4
<Jakeukalane> una pregunta, los temas en ubuntu 11.10 se pueden configurar gráficamente
<Jakeukalane> hasta la 11.04 que yo sepa se podía
<Jakeukalane> y no veo la opción por ningún lado
<init> lo de amarok coincido, pero clementine tampoco esta mal, igual kde3 rulez, y .. no se lo segundo :D
<Jakeukalane> lo que me fastidia bastante es el icono que se muestra en la bandeja que tiene el fondo blanco y conforme se reproduce se va blanqueando hacia abajo y jamás logré saber el directorio de ese icono...
<gustavolm> tengo un problema al iniciar ubuntu en la seleccion de usuario no puedo seleccionar mi usuario por que no aparece y no puedo ingresar al sistema
<Deckon> intenta loguearte con tu usuario desde las tty
<gustavolm> a ver
#ubuntu-es 2012-04-11
<tuquito> no puedo ingresar al sistema no veo mi usuario en el inicio de sesion y trate de entrar por tty pero queda titilando nada mas y no ingresa
<Deckon> mmm ubuntu 12?
<tuquito> no 10.04
<Deckon> y eso te empezo a ocurrir despues de una actualizasion?
<tuquito> si en realidad hace un rato despues que perdiera el grub previamente
<Deckon> o.O
<Deckon> PERDISTE EL GRUB?
<Deckon> perdon se me fue el mayus
<tuquito> o tuve que regenerar de nuevo para poder iniciar ahora por lo menos al iniciar no dice mas grub rescue
<tuquito> pero cuando sale la pantalla para la seleccion de usuario y pass no aparece nada solo la version del os y el nombre del equipo
<tuquito> eso si lo puedo cambiar
<tuquito> como puedo darle los valores default a la placa de video desde un livecd _
<tuquito> ?
<Deckon> a que te refieres?
<tuquito> para cambiar los drivers que descargue por los default
<aguitel> tuquito, estas con el live cd ?
<tuquito> si
<aguitel> tuquito, prueba hacer un logout
<tuquito> desde el livecd ?
<aguitel> si
<adma> ainsmi farte uy manfortwe twelvel
<adma> sa
<adma> v
<adma> v
<adma> v
<adma> v
<adma> v
<adma> v
<adma> v
<adma> v
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<Pierrot> buenitas, noche, dia, tarde yo que se donde viven xD solo buenas, pasen feliz dia y no se que decir solo hola
<SergioMeneses> Pierrot, hola!
<Pierrot> mucho gusto SergioMeneses
<Pierrot> :D
<hozer29> e
<darkgod> hola amigos, que me recomiendan para grabar mi escritorio?
<Itxshell> recordmydesk
<Rofocale> wenas
<Rofocale> hay alguna interfaz web de usuario para ftp ? para que el usuario pueda subir y descargar sus archivos via web ?
<RDC> Buenas noches, una pregunta, tengo un samsung 350U 2A y quisiera activar las funciones en el touch pad de desplazamiento con los dos dedos y zoom ay alguna aplicación?
 * xoan buenas
<fosco_> buenas
<Gosset_Inofensiu> buenos dias
<Gosset_Inofensiu> una pregunta, tnego instalado arista y no me deja convertir un video mjpeg (HD avi) a avi a secas
<Gosset_Inofensiu> he instalado todas las librerias de mjpeg y nada
<Gosset_Inofensiu> http://pastebin.com/FZSkTEf9 <-- alguna idea?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> bueno he instalado handbrake, parece un frontend con muchas mas opciones que arista
<xoan> Gosset_Inofensiu: tendrás que especificar un ratio de bits o una resolución
<xoan> o quizá arista tenga algún valor predeterminado para esas opciones
<xoan> (eso al menos es lo que dice el mensaje de error al usar el codec mpeg)
<Gosset_Inofensiu> seguramente
<Gosset_Inofensiu> de hecho he encontrado un script por ahi muy interesante
<Gosset_Inofensiu> http://pastebin.com/czf0Ve7m
<xoan> -vcodec mjpeg -s 160x128 -b 512k -r 25 \
<xoan> ves, ahí especifica esos valores
<xoan> sólo que la resolución me parece que es demasiado baja
<Gosset_Inofensiu> si
<Gosset_Inofensiu> es que es de un tio que necesitaba reproducir un video en un dispositvo con pantalla pequeña
<xoan> de todos modos, todo acaba usando ffmpeg o mencoder
<Gosset_Inofensiu> sisi, veo que ningun frontend ayuda demasiado
<Gosset_Inofensiu> al final acabas recurriendo a CLI
<Gosset_Inofensiu> he cambiado la resolucion a 720x480 y el comando va como la seda
<Gosset_Inofensiu> gracias xoan hasta luego
<hashashin> nas
<nitmoz> nas
<ealexmp> hola a todos
<Deckon> o/
<ealexmp> hola a todos
<ealexmp> alguin me podria ayudar
<ealexmp> quiero instalar ubuntu server 11.10 haciendo raid1 con hardware y no logor que el linux levante se queda como colgado
<Deckon> ealexmp: inicia con la opcion noapic nolapic
<ealexmp> en donde ese eso
<Deckon> en la primer pantalla que te muestra ubuntu al iniciar
<ealexmp> ya eh instalado varias veces el ubuntu y no logor que arranque, no se si hay que activar el raid al momento de la particion, ya eh leido varios manuales pero todos son raid por software y yo quiero raid por hardware
<ealexmp> tengo un servidor dell r510 intel xeon de 2.4 con controladora raid perch700
<ealexmp> quiero hacer raid1 para el sistema operativo ubuntu y raid5 para la bases de datos
<Deckon> fosco_: tu cliente no te aplica bien el cloak
<ealexmp> como
<fosco_> no me preocupa demasiado, pero gracias por fijarte
<ealexmp> algun manual paso a paso de como instalar ubuntu haciendo raid1 por hardware
<ealexmp> alguien que pueda ayudarme en la configuracion de la particion con raid por hardware
<ealexmp> alguna idea
<ealexmp> de alguien
<Deckon> ealexmp: ve si esto te sirve http://www.esdebian.org/foro/47317/instalar-debian-6-o-7-sobre-raid1-hardware-intel
<ealexmp> ok gracias
<ealexmp> tu has instalado radi por softaware
<Deckon> ealexmp: no
<SadlyMistaken> Hola a todos, tengo un problema
<SadlyMistaken> cuando enciendo mi portatil sin el cargador, es decir, tirando de batería, se oscurece muchísimo la pantalla
<Deckon> ealexmp: pero si buscas info para servidores yo miraria deserca la doc de debian
<Deckon> o centos
<SadlyMistaken>  Estoy mirando en Preferencias de GEstión, y lo de "oscurecer la pantalla" no lo tengo activado
<ealexmp> dechon: mi caso es el siguiente el ubuntu instala correctamente, solo que al querer arrancar el grug no levanta el ubuntu
<SadlyMistaken> ... ¿Cómo lo puedo arreglar?..
<Deckon> ealexmp: algo de eso leia en el link que te pase, revisalo
<ealexmp> estoy en ello
<ealexmp> algun otro canal que haya de instalacion de ubuntu
<Deckon> ealexmp: creo que hay un canal para ubuntu-server o en el canal ingles de ubuntu
<Deckon> SadlyMistaken: en tu gestion de energia deves tener una opcion para configurar eso
<SadlyMistaken> pues Deckon claro que sí, pero está desactivado para que no me la oscurezca
<SadlyMistaken> y aún así me la oscurece..
<SadlyMistaken> y no sólo eso si no que la opción de sonido también la desactiva..
<Deckon> raro
<hashashin> SadlyMistaken, mira si tienes alguna tecla fn para el brillo de la pantalla, eso puede ser la bios que lo haga
<SadlyMistaken> Fn es la de FIN?
<SadlyMistaken> la que está en el 1?
<hashashin> no
<Deckon> fn
<SadlyMistaken> ah ok, pero está en otro color
<SadlyMistaken> es... con ALT-GR¿
<SadlyMistaken> ains, no hace nada
<hashashin> SadlyMistaken,  tienes que tener dibujitos por las teclas, dale a esa y luego al dibujito que parezca de brillo o + , - ... ves probando
<hashashin> flecha arriba, abajo...
<hashashin> siempre junto con la fn
<SadlyMistaken> no se
<SadlyMistaken> es muy raro
<SadlyMistaken> yo le doy y lo que hace es bloquearme (como cuando está el salvapantallas)
<SadlyMistaken> yo le doy y lo que hace es bloquearme (como cuando está el salvapantallas)
<SadlyMistaken> es más, yo creo que se ha ido a invernar, por que me ha quitao hasta internet
<hashashin> alguien tocó la tecla equivocada...
<ealexmp> nadie tiene idea de como istalar ubuntu por raid por hardware
<Deckon> no te sirvio lo de debian?
<ealexmp> dekon: no me sirvio lo de debian
<ealexmp> alguna otra ayuda
<ealexmp> alguien que quiera ayudarme
<Abr1l> ealexmp, que t pasò?
<ealexmp> eh instalado ubuntu server en un servidor dell r510 con controladora raid perch700
<ealexmp> no hubo prioblema en la instalacion
<ealexmp> pero al arrancar el linux no me levanta
<ealexmp> abril: alguna idea o manual paso a paso
<Deckon> ealexmp: y no has preguntado en #ubuntu-server
<Deckon> ???
<ealexmp> si pero no me responden
<ealexmp> uno me respondio y me dijo que me cambia de canal de español
<Deckon> preguntaste en español?
<ealexmp> primero en español y luego en ingles con lo poco que se pero nada
<Deckon> no se si haya un canal para server en español
<ealexmp> ok
<ealexmp> gracias deckon
<Abr1l> Souchiro, holas
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> nas Abr1l  :D
<Souchiro> os[Linux 2.6.32-38-generic-pae i686] distro[Ubuntu "lucid" 10.04] cpu[4 x AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 B55 Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 800MHz] mem[Physical: 3.7GB, 90.8% free] disk[Total: 75.6GB, 54.3% free] video[nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<Souchiro> D_D
<fosco_> gracias por darnos esa información que no necesitábamos ;)
<Souchiro> regreso a debian, vengo.... xD
<Souchiro> nas fosco_  :D
<Souchiro> ._.
<Souchiro> ya
<Souchiro> xD
<Souchiro> vengo, voy al banco...
<Abr1l> jajaja al banco y ya vuelve no jodasss jajajajaja
<Deckon> creo que confundio el irc con su fasebuque o su tuguiter
<Abr1l> deavid, se confundiò
<Pierrot> :D hola amigos, amigas, rodrigo, naruto-maniaticos :D y a mis estimados amigos que esten sufriendo en algun trabajo
<lopez> gente tengo un problema al iniciar el sistema cuando debo seleccionar mi usuario y colocar la contraseña no veo mi usuario para hacerlo
<Deckon> crea un nuevo usuario
<lopez> Deckon, como lo creo ?
<lopez> no puedo ingresar al sistema desde un liveCD lo puedo hacer ?
<lopez> y los archivos que tenía en ese usuario los pierdo ? por que desde la carpeta los veo, pero no puedo acceder esta encriptada la carpeta
<Deckon> desde las tty crealo
<lopez> a ver que prendo la otra pc
<lopez> para ingresar a las tty control alt + f1 ?
<fosco_> si
<lopez> me queda titilando el guion bajo sin hacer nada
<lopez> no mentira ahi entro
<lopez> como hago para crear un usuario ahora ?
<Artemis3> no te deja escribir el nombre del usuario?
<lopez> si si ya logre ingresar
<Artemis3> ah bueno
<lopez> el comando es useradd ??
<Artemis3> adduser tambien
<Artemis3> pero si ya ingresaste puedes usar la herramienta grafica para crear usuario
<lopez> startx ?
<Artemis3> ah pense que habias ingresado por graficos
<Artemis3> por eso te pregunte si no te deja escribir el nombre del usuario
<lopez> cuando pongo eso me sale fatal server error: server is already active for display 0 ....
<Artemis3> clato
<Artemis3> alt f7 o alt f8 ahi debe seguir el login
<lopez> Artemis3, claro claro no puedo escribir el usuario no lo veo desde la parte grafica
<Artemis3> mira si pulsando en el nombre de usuario te deja cambiarlo
<Artemis3> si no aparece tu usuario deberia dejar escribir otro
<lopez> cuando le hago click al nombre del equipo me cambia a la version de ubuntu y viceversa pero no veo el usuario
<lopez> solamente por tty puedo ingresar con mi usuario
<Artemis3> arriba de donde se pone la clave?
<Artemis3> ese usuario es el que creaste durante la instalacion, o uno nuevo?
<lopez> es el mismo que tuve siempre solo que ahora no puedo ingresar pero si lo hice por tty
<abdabanesha> Saludos, comunidad
<Artemis3> entonces en consola puedes probar mas bien instalar gdm, debe haber algo raro con el lightdm
<Artemis3> o viceversa si estas usando gdm...
<lopez> cuando paso a lo gráfico quedo en la misma sin ver el usuario y queda en la pantalla de seleeccion de usuario
<lopez> ayer reinstale ubuntu-desktop pero no paso nada
<abdabanesha> que ocurre exactamente?
<Artemis3> sudo apt-get install gdm ; stop lightdm ; start gdm
<Artemis3> que no le muestra su nombre de usuario en el login grafico
<lopez> Artemis3, tipeo esa secuencia ?
<Artemis3> si eso debe servir
<abdabanesha> que usa como gestor?
<Artemis3> si te llega a preguntar el metodo preferido, recuerda escojer gdm
<abdabanesha> que te muestra el archiv de conf?
<Artemis3> aunque, pudiera ser lo contrario
<abdabanesha> podrias pasar el past?
<lopez> esa linea va todo junto ? por que por separado al h acer el stop me da unknown
<Artemis3> ya no recuerdo si 11.10 es gdm o lightdm el predeterminado
<Artemis3> a ver antes de eso veamos cual usas
<Artemis3> intenta esta linea mejor
<lopez> dale
<Artemis3> dpkg -l | grep gdm
<Artemis3> a ver si muestra algo
<abdabanesha> paso  apaso
<abdabanesha> creo que es ligth
<abdabanesha> la 11.10
<Artemis3> entonces seguramente servira cambiar a gdm
<lopez> gnome display manager
<Artemis3> pero que no se podia escribir a mano el usuario con lightdm?
<abdabanesha> una de las cosas que estaria bueno es que pasara mediante pastebin lo que dicte su conf.
<Artemis3> hmm
<abdabanesha> necesito ver el codigo de configuracion
<Artemis3> bueno
<Artemis3> que la muestre entonces
<lopez> abdabanesha,  como lo puedo hacer estoy desde una notebook ahora y la otra pc corriendo desde tty
<abdabanesha> pues copias el contenido a la pagina de pastebin
<init> sudo apt-get install pastebinit?
<abdabanesha> no
<abdabanesha> a ver
<lopez> todo  a mano ?
<abdabanesha> no
<abdabanesha> espera en la pc que tienes el problema estan en sesion?
<Artemis3> jaja no
<abdabanesha> porque no inicias sesion?
<Artemis3> precisamente por eso
<abdabanesha> ok
<Artemis3> lol
<abdabanesha> estas en tty?
<lopez> ahora estoy en una notebook. La pc de escritorio que tiene ese problema es la que no puedo iniciar
<lopez> si estoy en tty
<abdabanesha> ok
<abdabanesha> pon tu usuario y contraseña
<lopez>  ya
<abdabanesha> enstartx
<abdabanesha> startx
<Artemis3> primero stop gdm
<Artemis3> con sudo
<abdabanesha> no
<abdabanesha> startx
<Artemis3> o stop lightdm
<init> service stop gdm    <- no es?
<Artemis3> si bueno la manera mas moderna es ahora directamente sin service
<abdabanesha> no hace falta, si te saltas el proceso, es simple
<Artemis3> ya van como 3 cambios de eso...
<lopez> startx Fatal server error: server is already active for display 0 if this server is onm longer runnning .......
<abdabanesha> ok
<abdabanesha> reinstala xorg
<Artemis3> er...
<abdabanesha> y lo qeu depende de xorg
<lopez> esoooooooooooooooooo
<lopez> les comento
<Artemis3> tu metodo es algo violento
<abdabanesha> violento?
<lopez> hice sudo stop gdm luego startx y funcionó!!
<Artemis3> bueno te lo dejo lol
<abdabanesha> eso significa algo importante a tener en cuenta
<Artemis3> ah ves que si usaba gdm
<abdabanesha> dependes del gestor para usar xorg
<abdabanesha> yo separaria procesos
<Artemis3> hay a poco no sabias -_-
<lopez> si reinicio deberia funcionar bien o no  ?
<Artemis3> no aun no hemos solucionado el problema
<lopez> a bien
<Artemis3> hay un problema con tu gdm
<lopez> también veo que se predio el sonido
<Artemis3> podriamos probar cambiar a lightdm a ver si eso soluciona el problema
<mimecar> usas la 11.10 con GDM?
<abdabanesha> podrias facilitar tu gdm.conf?
<Artemis3> pero en gdm, si mal no recuerdo, se puede escojer "otro usuario" y te deja escribir su nombre
<lopez> estoy con 11.04
<Artemis3> ah entonces es gdm
<init> lightdm?
<Artemis3> mira cuando inicias, te sale la pantalla grafica, alli debe aparecer la opcion "otro usuario" o algo asi
<Artemis3> lightdm es el nuevo que se usa ahora
<lopez> no no
<lopez> solo me aparece el nombre del equipo y el boton de ayuda y el de salir
<Artemis3> hmm
<mimecar> lopez: usas ubuntu?
<lopez> si
<mimecar> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mimecar> di si te salen paquetes para instalar
<mimecar> (no aceptes, cancela el proceso)
<lopez> eso lo hice ayer
<Artemis3> y que paso?
<lopez> no no sale ningun paquete
<lopez> Artemis3, habia reinstalado ubuntu-desktop pero sin solucion al problema
<Artemis3> a ver a ver... que tal sudo apt-get purge gdm luego sudo apt-get install gdm
<lopez> a ver
<Artemis3> al menos asi reestablecemos la configuración predeterminada del gdm
<lopez> estoy dentro de ubuntu
<lopez> desde acá hago eso ?
<Artemis3> puedes ser si abres una ventana de terminal
<Artemis3> o en una consola como prefieras
<Artemis3> aunque tal vez seria mejor en una consola ^^
<ealexmp> alguien conoce raid por hardware
<Artemis3> algo
<Artemis3> ealexmp que necesitas saber?
<ealexmp> instalar ubuntu haciendo raid 1 por hardware
<ealexmp> ya lo eh intentado varias veces pero no logor hacer que levante el linux
<ealexmp> artemis: tu sabes
<Artemis3> si es por hardware como dices, es muy pero muy simple
<Artemis3> el sistema operativo lo que ve es un disco grande y ya
<ealexmp> entonces me podrias ayudar
<ealexmp> asi es
<Artemis3> pero si es fakeraid estamos en otro lio y ahi si no me meto ;)
<lopez_> Artemis3: http://pastebin.com/71azj2CF
<Artemis3> las de verdad generalmente te dejan hacer raid 5 cuando no 6 :)
<Artemis3> las "fake" son esas que vienen en las tarjeta madre integradas... y solo dejan 0 o 1 con ayuda del driver de windows
<Artemis3> oh esta bonito lopez_ ahora sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop :)
<lopez_> listo
<Artemis3> hmm veo algo interesante a ver a ver
<lopez_> cierro sesin y pruebo ?
<Artemis3> usa este comando ls -l /var/lib | grep gdm
<Artemis3> en una consola
<lopez_> drwxr-x--- 4 gdm           gdm           4096 2012-04-11 15:11 gdm
<Artemis3> ya va, usa el comando: lsb_release -a
<Artemis3> y dime que version dice
<Artemis3> lopez_
<lopez_> http://pastebin.com/vvD4ySEa
<Artemis3> aja, tu estas usando esto: http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=tuquito
<mimecar> lopez_: tuquito?
<Artemis3> es otra distro
<mimecar> lopez_: entonces para que dices que usas ubuntu?
<lopez_> ahh por eso genero el conflicto ?
<mimecar> ....
<Artemis3> y sabes lo raro es que tiene paquetes de maverick, estara basado en 10.10
<mimecar> no estas usando ubuntu
<lopez_> cuando voy a ayuda --> me dice acerca de ubuntu no es ubuntu ?
<Artemis3> es un derivado de ubuntu y no le cambiaron todo al parecer
<mimecar> tienen el mismo nombre?
<lopez_> Si el mismo nombre
<Artemis3> lo correcto es que preguntes en sus foros
<mimecar> tuquito es lo mismo que ubuntu?
<ealexmp> artemis3: me ayudas
<mimecar> esta usando una distribución con modificaciones
<Artemis3> o te cambies a ubuntu :) (respalda primero)
<Artemis3> bueno, lubuntu es lo mas parecido, porque ellos usan lxde
<lopez_> bien entonces formateo todo e instalo ubuntu con eso dicen que ahorro problemas?
<Artemis3> tu pc cuanta ram posee?
<Artemis3> si puedes respaldar y quieres usar ubuntu pues si
<Artemis3> pero si prefieres escritorios clasicos, esta xubuntu y lubuntu
<Artemis3> lopez_, de lo contrario puedes intentar resolver el problema en la comunidad de tu distribucion
<lopez_> 3 gb de ran
<lopez_> m
<Artemis3> y que video?
<lopez_> 256
<Artemis3> (puedes hacer lspci)
<Fabio___> hooolaaaassss
<Fabio___> soy nuevo en esta sala
<Artemis3> bueno lspci | grep VGA
<Artemis3> 3g es bueno para unity ^^
<lopez_> nVidia Corporation G71 [GeForce 7300 GS]
<Artemis3> ah bueno si, puedes usar ubuntu
<Fabio___> alguien me puede ayudar con el grub de ubuntu?
<lopez_> probe hace unos meses con unity pero fue un dolor de cabeza
<Artemis3> mira en youtube como es la interfaz gráfica de ubuntu a ver si te gusta
<Artemis3> lopez_, entonces prueba con Xubuntu que es mas clásica
<Artemis3> de nuevo, mira en youtube videos de como se ve
<lopez_> de donde puedo descargar ubuntu 10.10 o 10.04 ?
<mimecar> la 10.04 de canonical
<Artemis3> el 10.04 en la pagina de ubuntu, porque es LTS todavia se puede
<xangua> lopez_: ubuntu 10.10 ya no está soportado
<mimecar> la 10.10 ya no la puedes usar
<Artemis3> si esperas 15 dias sale la version 12.04 LTS
<Fabio___> desde google pones ubuntu 10.04 iso y listo ya lo tenes
<Artemis3> con soporte por 5 años
<lopez_> alguna ves instale la 11.04 (al parecer esta en este sistema) la 11.10 y me trajeron demasiados problemas con video y sonido
<lopez_> pero con la 10 no tuve problemas
<Artemis3> puedes usar la 10.04 LTS tienes un año mas de soporte
<Fabio___> este ubuntu es el mejor despues todos desde la 11 en adelante el dolor de cabeza es con el unity
<Artemis3> repito, si no te gusta Unity puedes probar Xubuntu o Lubuntu
<mimecar> Fabio___: unity es cómo de usar
<Fabio___> ??? comodo??? nooo para mi no
<frangor> hoola
<lopez_> bueno gracias gente por todo!
<lopez_> por lo menos pude entrar al sistema y recuperar los archivos que necesitaba para hoy, me salvaron !
<frangor> alguno de ustedes usa el DNIe para firmar correos electrónicos?
<Artemis3> yo uso xubuntu y he visto usar unity, es cosa de costumbre
<Fabio___> es lento y el sentro de software es mucho mas lento desde la 11.10
<Artemis3> bueno Xubuntu trae synaptic :)
<lopez_> seria xubuntu 11 ??
<Artemis3> si
<Artemis3> son las mismas versiones
<Artemis3> salen al mismo tiempo
<lopez_> esa si me interesa  la voy a probar
<lopez_> saludos gente
<Artemis3> puedes bajarte la 11.10, pero en 15 dias va salir la 12.04 LTS
<Fabio___> siii eso si en ubuntu tambien tienen synaptic pero al que le gusta la forma grafica de instalar programas con el Centro d Stw estas muy mal en el 11
<Artemis3> es posible que se tarde descargando los comentarios
<Artemis3> y las imagenes claro
<Fabio___> la 12.04 tiene el mismo problema con el centro
<Artemis3> tambien puedes instalr synaptic
<Artemis3> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Artemis3> :)
<Fabio___> bueno el synaptic de ultima
<Artemis3> a menos que seas feliz con apt-get
<Fabio___> esta bueno es como instalar desde la consola
<Fabio___> <Artemis2>
<Fabio___> artemis te puedo consultar algo
<Fabio___> ?
<Fabio___> <Artemis3> tengo problemas con el grub
<Artemis3> pon tu problema en el canal y espera a ver si alguien te ayuda
<Fabio___> tengo 3 S.O.  pero el grub solo me reconoce 2 el ubuntu y el xp el 7 nada
<Zentaur> hola
<Fabio___> hola man
<Zentaur> alguien me puede echar una mano con samba?
<cousteau> Fabio___, synaptic es gráfico
<cousteau> por consola son apt-get y aptitude
<Fabio___> si se eso
<Zentaur> tengo una particion en ntfs y dentro un carpeta compartida
<Fabio___> pero no son como el centro
<Zentaur> desde otro ordenador puedo acceder pero los archivos se copian lentisimo
<Fabio___> que para novatos es lo que mas se usa
<mimecar> Fabio___: una persona que empieza tiene más información con el centro de software
<cousteau> ah, había entendido que decías que synaptic era por consola... nada, lo habré entendido mal
<Fabio___> nooo man!
<Fabio___> XD
<aguitel> por consola es aptitude
<cousteau> o apt-get
<cousteau> pero aptitude mola más
<mimecar> Zentaur: a que velocidad copias?
<Fabio___> cmo puedo hacer que el grub me reconozca el win7?
<eliricci1> hola disculpen la moslestia, pero tengo un problema con una pc.
<eliricci1> no se que le paso.
<eliricci1> la envie a un tecnico.
<Fabio___> jajaja pero conta que paso
<eliricci1> para que me instale algunos programas.
<Zentaur> no sabria decrlo, pero lenta
<eliricci1> y ahora no puedo acepder a internet.
<Zentaur> sin embargo cuando comparto una carpeta en /home (ext4) va mucho mas rapido
<mimecar> eliricci1: que modificaciones ha hecho en Ubuntu?
<eliricci1> que puedo hacer?
<eliricci1> la pc, es una mini notebook.
<Fabio___> fijate si no tienen una ip distinta
<Fabio___> o si no ponela en automatico
<eliricci1> a bueno.
<eliricci1> como puedo acepder a mi ip?
<mimecar> eliricci1: qué ha tocado el técnico en tu ubuntu?
<eliricci1> mi otro usuario en la otra pc es paola alfaro.
<eliricci1> no lo se!
<eliricci1> confio en que halla, instalado los programas.
<Fabio___> click derecho en las conecciones de red
<eliricci1> que necesito para guaradar archivo.
<mimecar> le distes el password para usar sudo?
<xangua> ...
<eliricci1> un momento porfavor tomo nota.
<Fabio___> editar conexiones
<Artemis3> hay que ver si no definio cosas en /etc/network/interfaces (nm ignora cualquier cosas que se defina alli)
<eliricci1> esta persona que es tecnica es conocida.
<eliricci1> tiene acceso a mis contraseñas.
<Artemis3> deberias pedirle que te lo arregle entonces ;)
<xangua> eliricci1: y ya le has preguntado qué ha hecho exactamente¿
<eliricci1> si, pero yo ya no estoy con el me enitiende.
<eliricci1> le pague para el arreglo y no pudo solucionarlo.
<Artemis3> hmmm
<Artemis3> servia antes? para que le pagastes?
<eliricci1> hmmmm.
<eliricci1> si esta todo mas que bien.
<Fabio___> como? le pagaste antes de que te termine el trabajo?
<eliricci1> el ubuntu 12.4 funcina super.
<eliricci1> no.
<mimecar> eliricci1: no estas usando la 12.04 verdad?
<Artemis3> le pagastes por instalar ubuntu 12.04?
<eliricci1> es no sabia que iba a pasarme esto.
<cousteau> "instalar programas" = "instalar ubuntu 12.04"?
<eliricci1> si.
<Artemis3> ah....
<mimecar> eliricci1: estas usando una versión en desarrollo
<eliricci1> yo sero info de informatuca.
<eliricci1> claro.
<mimecar> la 12.04 puede tener fallos
<eliricci1> *informatica
<Artemis3> bueno esta en beta aun
<xangua> eliricci1: aparte de que ubuntu 12.04 no está soportado aquí
<eliricci1> si.
<Artemis3> pero no termino el trabajo
<Artemis3> porque te la dio sin conectividad?
<eliricci1> esta pc tiene unbuntu 12.4.
<eliricci1> la otra tiene el 10...
<eliricci1> no me acuerdo.
<mimecar> eliricci1: entonces tendrás que preguntar en #ubuntu+1 (inglés) o en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Artemis3> sabes, en solo 15 dias va salir oficialmente ubuntu 12.04 y tendra soporta aqui mismo
<Fabio___> saca el 12 y pone el 10
<Fabio___> es lo mejor que podes hacer
<Fabio___> hasta que se solucionen todos los problemas de la 12
<eliricci1> aa, es que tengo incriptados documento. como los recupero se hago el cambio?
<Artemis3> uy
<Artemis3> respalda
<mimecar> eliricci1: por favor, di todo lo que ha hecho
<mimecar> porque tu problema crece cada vez
<mimecar> si has iniciado sesión copia tus datos a un disco externo
<Artemis3> ubuntu 12.04 esta en pruebas y... bueno respalda ya
<eliricci1> no se lo me falta conocimeinto.
<Artemis3> solo copia tus documentos a un pendrive o algo
<mimecar> eliricci1: conecta un disco externo y copia los datos
<ealexmp> artemis3: como hago raid1 por hardware
<Fabio___> crea una particion y pasa todo ahi
<Artemis3> yo prefiero no encriptar las cosas porque cualquier fallo o cambio podria dejarte sin acceso
<Fabio___> y borra el 12 y pone el 10
<eliricci1> ok.
<Artemis3> tanto como borrar el 12, pues diria que esperes 15 dias mas
<ealexmp> alguien sabe configurar raid1 por hardware
<mimecar> Fabio___: es más sencillo actualizar desde la 11.10
<Fabio___> pero el 10 es mas estable
<Artemis3> ealexmp, en una raid por hardware entra en la configuracion de la controladora, define los discos y el arreglo lo inicializas y ya, la instalacion se hace normal
<eliricci1> como consigo un disco externo?
<mimecar> Fabio___: estable en...?
<Artemis3> ealexmp, si solo si es por hardware
<cousteau> Fabio___, estabilidad para 15 días...
<Fabio___> todo!
<mimecar> eliricci1: busca una memoria usb / disco externo
<eliricci1> ok. muchas gracias!:-[
<ealexmp> artemis3: ya esta todo configurado
<Artemis3> no por 15 dias no vale la pena descargarse la version vieja
<Artemis3> entonces instalas y ya.
<Fabio___> busca una aplicacion en el centro que te haga particiones hace una nueva y litro man
<ealexmp> artemis3: el ubuntu lo detecta, pero no levanta el linux
<ealexmp> en esa particion
<mimecar> Fabio___: dependiendo del disco duro no es tan sencillo crear particiones
<ealexmp> no se si hay que haceele algo en la particion
<Fabio___> yuuuu que tan vieja es el disco?
<Artemis3> tal vez el dispositivo donde instals grub no se llama "sdX" sino tiene otra como cccip algo asi ya no recuerdo
<mimecar> Fabio___: un disco con 4 particiones primarias no permite crear particiones de forma sencilla
<ealexmp> artemis3: mira detecta el disco
<Fabio___> bueno yo lo decia por si no tenia otra particion pero si ya tienes una pasa lo importante en esa y cambia de ubuntu
<Artemis3> seguramente con fdisk -l o similar (gparted) te muestra como se llama
<Artemis3> ealexmp, o tal ves ls -l /dev/disk/by-id
<ealexmp> artemis3: el disco lo detecta como sda, y lo tengo particionado en sda1,sda.... sda7
<Artemis3> entonces sera instalar grub en sda
<Artemis3> particianado manual o automatico?
<Artemis3> tal vez te falto poner el flag de boot
<Artemis3> aunque con grub no importa mucho
<Artemis3> a menos que instalastes grub en sda1 en ves de sda, ahi si que importa
<ealexmp> bueno eh instalado en el sda y en el sda1 y nada
<ealexmp> no levanta ubuntu
<mimecar> no te sale grub
<mimecar> o el sistema no arranca?
<Artemis3> dice algo?
<ealexmp> se queda en la pantalla de ubuntu como en el icono de windows cuando esta cargando
<ealexmp> no dice nada
<ealexmp> se queda como colgado
<Artemis3> ah
<Artemis3> grub debe estar bien
<ealexmp> no tienes algin manual
<ealexmp> ahorita estoy con un livecd de open suse
<mimecar> sólo tienes ubuntu en ese disco?
<ealexmp> no se si eso afecte ebn algo la creacion del grub
<ealexmp> asi es solo en ese desicop sas de 300
<Artemis3> abria que quitarle el splash a ver si le esta diciendo algo util, la opcion de recuperacion debe servir
<ealexmp> cual es el spalsh
<mimecar> con shift detecho me parece que se muestra el menú de grub al inicio
<ealexmp> donmde esta eso
<Artemis3> inicia presionando shift y escoje el modo recuperacion
<ealexmp> eh intentado ok
<Artemis3> asi puedes ver todos los mensajes
<ealexmp> lo intento con el cd de ubuntu server o con el livecd de open suse
<Artemis3> cd? no estabas arrancando el disco?
<mimecar> con el sistema instalado
<Artemis3> o es apenas en el cd que te ocurre eso?
<ealexmp> ah ya ok
<Abr1l> Yo creo que seria mejor que contaras desde un principio , sin omitir ningun detalle, que pasò y que fuiste haciendo y luego què quieres hacer porqu de verdad cada vez agregas mas detalles y asi es dificil ayudar
<chilicuil> hola, buenas tardes
<ealexmp> hola
<ealexmp> recuperar desde un sistema dañado que mas hago
<ealexmp> artemis3
<Artemis3> solo sigue arranque normal a ver
<ealexmp> normal no arranca
<Artemis3> pero en la de recuperacion te sale eso despues
<ealexmp> estoy en el de recuperrar un sistema dañado y tengo que configurar teclado  y ya esta cargando los componentes y el hardware
<Artemis3> bueno
<ealexmp> me sale como haciendo una instalacion nueva
<ealexmp> me sale lo siguiente: dispositivo a utilizar como sistema de fichero raiz: sda1.....sda7 unir rray raid no utilizar sistema de archivo
<ealexmp> sera que es unir el array raid
<ealexmp> artemis3
<ealexmp> pero creo que eso ya esta unido por hardware
<Artemis3> hmm
<Artemis3> solo usa sda1
<Artemis3> si es que ese es tu /
<Artemis3> ya depende de tus particiones
<ealexmp> sda1 es mi particion de boot mi particion de raiz es sda6
<ealexmp> estoy en una terminal
<ealexmp> ahi se fue
<ealexmp> que hago ahora
<ealexmp> e echo fdisk -l me muestra todas mis particiones
<ealexmp> ahora que hago
<ealexmp> artemis3
<ealexmp> o lo reinicio
<Artemis3> escribe exit y deberia aparecer un menu
<ealexmp> asi es
<ealexmp> me sale operacion de rescate
<ealexmp> ejecutar un interprete de ordenes en /sda6
<ealexmp> ejecutar un interprete de ordenes en el entorno dekl instalador
<ealexmp> reiniciar el sistema
<ealexmp> escoger un sistema de fichero raiz distinto
<ealexmp> el cual no quiero cambiarlo
<ealexmp> asi que escogere el segundo
<ealexmp> igaul se va a una terminal
<ealexmp> lo reiniciare haber que pasa
<ealexmp> desde que pasis chateas
<ealexmp> yo desde bolivia
<ealexmp> artemis3 sabes cual es el sistema enlist con ubuntu orchestra server
<Artemis3> no eso es cuando se estan administrando varios servidores
<ealexmp> ah ok
<ealexmp> entonces instalare el ubuntu nomas
<Artemis3> pero que es lo que quieres instalar?
<ealexmp> lo estoy instalando de nuevo todo
<ealexmp> el ubuntu server
<Artemis3> y antes como habias instalado?
<ealexmp> normal nomas
<ealexmp> estoy en metodo de particionado
<ealexmp> le doy manual
<ealexmp> ya esta instalando
<ealexmp> esta por acabar
<PakoTM> salu2
<ealexmp> artemis3 la particion raiz tiene que ser primaria o extendida
<Artemis3> no importa en verdad, pero si prefieres hazla primaria
<ealexmp> no hay problema solo preguntaba por si era por eso que no arrancaba el cargador de arranque
<Artemis3> aunque si haces una /boot pues da lo mismo
<Artemis3> pero si no tienes /boot hazla primaria
<Artemis3> no es que /boot haga falta tampoco
<ealexmp> tengo la /boot que es primaria
<Artemis3> ah entonces da lo mismo
<ealexmp> de 500 mg
<Artemis3> yo diria que no hace falta hacer /boot
<ealexmp> swap de 16 gb
<ealexmp> en este momento esta instalando el grub
<ealexmp> ya instalo y esta finalizando la instalacion
<Artemis3> ponle una primaria y las demas extendidas. Incluso yo ya uso gpt y no pienso mas en eso :)
<ealexmp> se esta reiniciando
<Artemis3> bueno
<Artemis3> instalo grub en sda?
<Artemis3> ah tal vez necesites hacer la instalacion en modo experto para que pregunte mejor las cosas, pero si te funciona no importa
<ealexmp> asi es
<aguitel> i am in kde testing right now ,anyway to remove kde and install xfce ?
<Artemis3> !en | aguitel
<kubot> aguitel: This is a spanish channel, please go to #ubuntu for english support.
<aguitel> sorry
<aguitel> wrong channel
<ealexmp> ok me entro a modo consola
<ealexmp> parece que ya funciono no se como pero ya levanto el ubuntu
<ealexmp> aohra como lo hago modo grafico
<ealexmp> como puedo verificar el raid1 y el raid5 que tengo instalado
<ealexmp> bueno artemis mañana la seguimos
<ealexmp> ya se instalo el ubuntu al parecer
<ealexmp> ahora quiero instalar el modo grafico
<Harpagornis> pregunta fácil va: como se elimina una página del writer?
<Harpagornis> oohh
<chilicuil> Harpagornis: se deja en blanco y luego se presiona suprimir en la de arriba.., aunque seguro ya sabes
<Harpagornis> chilicuil, gracias, era una pregunta tonta, pero nunca uso eso pues pasa lo que pasa, busque en el menu y nada, y se me dio por darle a Supr y wuala,xd
<hashashin> nas
#ubuntu-es 2012-04-12
<Guest70375> Buenas, para ejecutar un archivo desde la terminal, pongo la ruta donde esta el archivo y pongo sh nombre del arhivo no ?
<GridCube> Guest70375, que tipo de archivo?
<GridCube> un .sh?
<Guest70375> es un .py
<Guest70375> Como lo abro desde la terminal el .py ?
<bet0x> Hola a todos
<bet0x> como booteo un kernel desde el shell de grub? cuando quiero setear kernel /ruta/kernel me dice que kernel no es un comando valido
<fosco_> buenas
<alternativo> hola
<alternativo> tengo un problema con un adaptador wifi, podeis hecharme un cable?
<seyacat> hola altenativo
<seyacat> que tarjeta tienes
<seyacat> lspci | grep Net
<urullika> que tal amigos
<urullika> alguien puede ayudarme
<urullika> tengo un problema para quemar un cd doblecapa con k3b
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> ya te fijaste que tu quemador grabe  los de doble capa?
<urullika> si
<Souchiro> si dice double layer o no?
<urullika> dvd-r dl
<Souchiro> ah
<Souchiro> usa kde?
<urullika> si
<Souchiro> usas *
<urullika> osea me realiza el proceso normal
<urullika> pero cuando termina  introdusco el cd  y no reproduce nada
<urullika> no reconoce el cd
<urullika> no lee
<urullika> en el cd no hay nada
<Souchiro> ya probaste con brasero?
<urullika> no
<urullika> voy a intentarlo
<Souchiro> al parecer k3b tiene problemas con los dl
<urullika> si
<urullika> ahora te digo como me fue
<Souchiro> okas
<Souchiro> :D
<luis_> buenas
<luis_> tengo un problema: no puedo ver tve en directo desde ubuntu
<luis_> ¿alguna idea?
<mimecar> !detalles luis_
<kubot> luis_: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<luis_> claro mimecar
<luis_> te explico: entro en la web http://www.rtve.es/television/la-2-directo/
<luis_> le doy a reproducir
<luis_> y la pantalla se queda en negro
<mimecar> tienes flash puesto?
<luis_> sí
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu usas?
<luis_> lo tengo instalado, y mira que es puñetero porque me ha dado de problemas ....
<luis_> 11.10 con gnome-shell
<mimecar> si te sale en negro, no será que no están emitiendo?
<luis_> jejje, podría ser
<mimecar> Si al entrar en este página el player no funciona y aparece en negro,  posiblemente será porque el programa en emisión en esos momentos no  tiene derechos de emisión en web.
<luis_> pero creo que normalmente emiten
<luis_> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<mimecar> con windows sale la pantalla en negro
<luis_> jolín, mil gracias mimecar
<luis_> yo es que pensaba que tendría algo que ver con esto: http://n3ri.com.ar/2012/03/solucion-al-problema-de-flash-player-en-ubuntu-los-videos-se-ven-de-color-azul/
<luis_> otra pregunta
<luis_> ¿alguien me podría decir porque firefox va tan mal en mi ubuntu?
<fosco_> buenas
<luis_> hola fosco_
<mimecar> define "va tan mal en mi ubuntu"
<luis_> sí
<luis_> tarda bastante en iniciar, tarda en cargar las páginas, ...
<mimecar> cuanto es bastante?
<luis_> como unos diez- quince segundos desde que hago click en el icono
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo y mira si pasa lo mismo
<Deckon> luis_: es sabido que el rendimiento del firefox de windows es mejor que el de linux
<luis_> con chromium no me sucede
<fosco_> en general firefox va bien, lo que suele ir mal es el flash
<Deckon> +1
<fosco_> asegurate de que no tienes páginas con videos flash cargandose
<mimecar> fosco_: flash como sistema operativo está muy bien
<luis_> no, no los tengo porque la página de inicio carece de ellos
<mimecar> tiene sus cuelgues, problemas con los vídeos..
<luis_> pero, es curioso, en el portátil sí que me va bien firefox
<init> el problema como dicen es flash
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo
<fosco_> mimecar: flash como sistema operativo? ahi me he perdido...
<luis_> probaré la sugerencia de crear un nuevo usuario, sí
<luis_> yo también :-S
<init> nada, era una broma
<luis_> ah
<init> eso dijo mimecar, no se (?)
<selina2> hola
<bambino> Tengo un problema, cambie mi ubuntu de ingles a español y ahora no encuentro ni un archivo :S
<bambino> alguien podria ayudarme?
<Deckon> no entendi bien el problema
<bambino> pues el problema es que no encuentro mis archivos despues de haber cambiado de idioma ubuntu
<Deckon> tus archivos..los de usuario?
<bambino> asi es
<bambino> musica,  etc no estan en donde deberian estar
<Deckon> y creaste un nuevo usuario o lago asi?
<bambino> no nadamas me meti a languages y seleccione español cerre sesion y ya  se hiso el merequetengue y ya no encuentro nada
<Deckon> raro
<Deckon> bambino: has esto
<Deckon> es una terminal pon cd ..
<Deckon> cuando hayas hecho eso pones ls y dime que te aparece
<bambino> solo dice bambino
<Deckon> ok, no pues ni idea que este pasando...
<Deckon> ya intentaste cambiar de nuevo el idioma?
#ubuntu-es 2012-04-13
<bambino> ya vi lo que sucedio
<bambino> gracias a ls
<bambino> deckon: muchas gracias
<Deckon> y que era lo que pasaba?
<bambino> cuando cambie el idioma
<bambino> creo nuevas carpetas
<bambino> con nombres en español
<init> cambio "Escritorio" por "Desktop" y eso?
<bambino> asi es pero no paso los archivos
<Deckon> ok
<init> :P
<bambino> una ves mas, gracias por su ayuda :)
<ElWuilMeR> Buen día, saludo a todos. Alguien pudiera ayudarme con este pequeño problema con algunos paquetes de plymouth-theme: http://pastebin.com/e5MpJUa9
<ElWuilMeR> Quiero borrarlos, quitarlos, eliminarlos, lo que sea pero que no me de mas error con eso :S tengo la versión de Ubuntu 12.04
<init> ya fue liberada?
<init> !12.04
<kubot> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) será la decimosexta serie de Ubuntu - Anuncio: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784
<init> !ubuntu+1 ElWuilMeR
<kubot> ElWuilMeR: Precise Pangolin es el nombre clave de Ubuntu 12.04 - Soporte solo en inglés en #ubuntu+1
<init> ahi
<Bndrr> Holas
<Deckon> o/
<GridCube> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<Bndrr> que tal?
<Bndrr> en el startup ya no me deja elegir si kde o gnome, sabeis porque ?
<Bndrr> ._.
<GridCube> nope
<Deckon> se actualizo recientemente tu gestor?
<Bndrr> sí
<Deckon> puede que sea eso
<Deckon> reconfigura gdm
<Deckon> o el gestor que estas usando
<Bndrr> apt-get install gdm
<Bndrr> estoy en ubuntu ahora.
<Bndrr> no, como era? reconfigure-gdm start
<Deckon> no, es con dpkg pero no se bien, creo que es dpkg --reconfigura
<Bndrr> si,fijo.
<Deckon> *--reconfigure
<Deckon> revisa el man de dpkg
<Bndrr> creo que es el gestor
<Bndrr> normal mente con nmap localhost que suele aparecer ?
<Bndrr> varios o nada '
<Bndrr> ?
<Deckon> :S
<Bndrr> me refiero a puertos abiertos
<d0re1> exit
<lopez> tengo un problema tengo un par de versiones de linux instaladas y quiero dejar una pero en una de esas particiones hay una carpeta encriptada como hago para poder acceder ?
<Samuray> epa mortales
<Bndrr> holas Samuray
<Samuray> hola Bndrr como estas?
<Samuray> como estan los bugs?
<Bndrr> Samuray, va bién, de momento no hay bug's
<Samuray> jajaja ta bon
<wuero>  buenas colegas necesito un favor ayuda urguente para configurar tor
<wuero> ya cheke todos los tuto en la red y nada
<wuero> me sale el tipico error en vidalia
<wuero> pero ya hice lo de detener tor y ejecutar vidalia y nada
<point> buenas noches alguien me podría indicar por favor como puedo instalar la librería libgtk-3.so.0:
<point> buenas noches alguien me podría indicar por favor como puedo instalar la librería libgtk-3.so.0 ???
<chilicuil> hola buenas noches point =), has probado buscarla con $ apt-cache search libgtk-3.so.0 ?
<chilicuil> point: o tambien con $ apt-file search libgtk-3.so.0
<point> no la verdad ni conocía esas opciones de apt-get
<point> lo intentare gracias
<chilicuil> suerte point =)
<point> no me arrojo nada
<chilicuil> point: esta en el paquete libgtk-3-0 http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/amd64/libgtk-3-0/filelist
<point> pero en ese link no me aparece como descargarlo y mucho menos como instalarlo
<point> voy a buscar a ver
<chilicuil> point: esta en el paquete libgtk-3-0, podras instalarlo con $ sudo apt-get install libgtk-3-0
<chilicuil> si solo quieres ese archivo, puedes decidir que solo se descargue con la opcion -d y luego descomprimir el .deb con ar.. y asi...
<point> hammmm que pena jejejeje lo intentare de inmediato
<point> no mira que no me aparece con apt-get install
<chilicuil> pues que version de ubuntu tienes point?
<point> xubuntu 10.10
<chilicuil> esa es maverick, no es asi?
<chilicuil> maverick dejo de estar soportada la semana pasada tengo entendido
<chilicuil> el paquete se encuentra disponible para oneiric y precise
<xangua> desde hace dos días que no lo está
<chilicuil> aunque si lo quieres por la fuerza, puedes descargarlo de http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/libgtk-3-0
<point> y eso quiere decir que ....
<chilicuil> en la parte de abajo hay una seccion que dice Download libgtk-3-0
<xangua> point: no actualizaciones, no soporte, no nada
<chilicuil> y esta para amd64 x86
<point> bueno ya estoy en el intento de descarga
<chilicuil> a todo esto, porque quieres ese archivo?
<point> a ver instale un juego "picpuz" un juego de rompecabezas el cual para ejecutarse me pude esta librería
<chilicuil> mmmm, ohh ya veo..., supongo que si es su unica dependencia.., podria funcionar.., pero para mi que depende de gtk3.., y dado que gtk3 no esta en maverick.., supongo que no funcionara.., si despues del intento de configuracion manual no funciona, te sugeriria que probaras con una version más reciente de ubuntu
<point> la instalación me arroja este error: Error: La dependencia no se puede satisfacer: libgtk-3-common (= 3.4.0-0ubuntu5)
<point> si ya veo
<point> pero pues lo de la actualización no se me da ya que la maquina se me pondria muy pesada
<chilicuil> mmmm, probaria instalando lubuntu 11.10 o 12.04
<cyberplop> hola!!
<cyberplop> Algien sabe como configurar el multitouch???
<chilicuil> y estando ahi, seguramente si intentas instalar libgtk-3-0, apt-get resolvera todas las dependencias
<point> es el que viene con lxdm
<chilicuil> unity/gnome es diferente a usar programas que usen las librerias gtk
<chilicuil> todos vienen con lxdm hasta donde tengo entendido.., si es que hablamos del software que maneja el login
<point> pero me da miedo por fin me estoy adaptando un poco al xfce para tener que empezar de nuevo todo
<chilicuil> de todas formas maverick ya no esta soportado, tendras que hacer el brinco.., en un par de meses los repositorios tampoco responderan, no podras instalar mas cosas
<chilicuil> hola cyberplop =), ehh.., solo saludo.., porque lamentablemente no puedo ayudar con tu problema.., tal vez buscando el nombre de tu dispositivo + ubuntu podrias encontrar algo en la red, mientras algun guru nos rescata
<point> hash que falla osea que me voy haciendo a la idea de que em tocara empezar de nuevo. y que distribución me recomienda para una pc un poco viejita
<cyberplop> chilicuil: es un SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad, pero solo funciona un solo dedo y el scroll de dos dedos!!
<xangua> point: lubuntu/lxde usa aún menos recursos que xubuntu/xfce
<point> bueno lo dejare descargando hoy mismo a ver como me va con el
<point> bueno muchas gracias a todos que tengan las mas feliz de las noches
<cyberplop> m4v: hola!! tu sabes como configurar un SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad, para que reconosca mas de tres dedos?
<cyberplop> Regalo 100 Euros!!! el que me conteste "como configurar un SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad, para que reconosca mas de tres dedos?"
<xangua> ...
<cyberplop> ajaja ni regalando dinero nadie sabe
<cyberplop> :s
<xangua> alguna vez has respondido algo que no sabes correctamente si te ofrecen dinero cyberplop¿
<cyberplop> xangua: la verdad siempre intento responder... si se!! si nop sep mal!
<cyberplop> no respondo
<cyberplop> xangua: ... tu sabes mas o menos??
<xangua> no
<cyberplop> xangua: rayos... bueno habra tiempo. Para responder mi pregunta y que mas?
 * xoan buenas
<Bndrr> ._.
<Bndrr> alguno conoce el pokerth para linux ??
<Bndrr> o alguna
<fosco_> no
<Bndrr> hey fosco_ estas en hispano.org ?
<fosco_> si
<Bndrr> ya me sonaba tu nick,soy chaterz ;)
<fosco_> :)
<Bndrr> del canal IRC ?
<Bndrr> que digo será de #Ubuntu
<Bndrr> xÐ
<fosco_> ubuntu y linux_novatos
<Bndrr> ALguno de ustedes tiene formación profesional de informatica ?? que me pueda asessorar ?
<buenaventura> qué pasó?
<Bndrr> hola buenaventura
<fosco_> buenas
<fzeta> iepa máquinas !! tengo un quebradero de cabeza con esté tema http://pastebin.com/yX2H5Vkk es un trozo de mi configuración de atajos en wmii. Resulta que el browser no rula ( según el atajo que tengo) y por más que busco y rebusco no le encuentro la trampilla a esté dilema y lo más raro es que en archlinux tengo la misma configuración y sí que rula de categoría pero en ubuntu se niega ummm.. no será que habrá falta algún paquete o alguna con
<fzeta> ahí les queda:D me piro al curro thx
<darkgod> hola amigos, necesito una mano, no se por que paso y tampoco se como solucionarlo pero me salta este error cuando trato de actualizar: No se ha podido inicializar la información de los paquetes
<darkgod> Ha ocurrido un problema imposible de corregir cuando se inicializaba la información de los paquetes.
<darkgod> Por favor, informe de esto como un fallo en el paquete «update-manager» e incluya el siguiente mensaje de error:
<darkgod> 'E:Tipo 'n' desconocido en la línea 2 de lista de fuentes /etc/apt/sources.list.d/stuntrally-team-stable-lucid.list, E:No se pudieron leer las listas de fuentes.'
<fosco_> darkgod, tienes alguna linea mal formada en ese archivo
<fosco_> vamos a corregirlo, abre un terminal
<darkgod> bien
<darkgod> listo
<fosco_> abre el archivo en el editor de textos: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/stuntrally-team-stable-lucid.list
<fosco_> mira si hay alguna mal construida o que empiece por "n"
<darkgod> solo se abrio un editor con esto
<darkgod> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/stuntrally-team/stable/ubuntu lucid main
<darkgod> n
<fosco_> pues esa n suelta borrala
<darkgod> bien
<fosco_> guarda cierra y actualiza el sistema, ya no debería aparecer error
<darkgod> pruebo
<darkgod> solucionado
<fosco_> ok
<darkgod> fosco_ gracias
<darkgod> fosco_ ahora me salta esto
<darkgod> W: Error de GPG: http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid Release: Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave pública no está disponible: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5
<darkgod> W: Error de GPG: http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates Release: Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave pública no está disponible: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5
<darkgod> W: Error de GPG: http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid-security Release: Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave pública no está disponible: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5
<Deckon> usa paste
<darkgod> fosco_ ahora me salta eso
<darkgod> como?
<fosco_> darkgod, eso es que te faltas claves, no es grave, es sólo un aviso
<darkgod> y como puedo solucionarlo?
<fosco_> !pgp
<kubot> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<fosco_> ummm no, no era eso
<wicope> hola, ¿Cómo puedo ver la planificación de procesos que utiliza GNU/Linux? me quedo en apropos scheduler
<Deckon> no entendi
<buenaventura> wicope: ¿?
<wicope> holoa
<Deckon> wicope: te refieres a los programas de lanzamientos o algo asi?
<wicope> Deckon, me refiero a la planificación de procesos, cuando un proceso está ejecutándose y termina por ejemplo el planificador de procesos planifica la siguiente hebra a entrar a ejecutar
<Deckon> ho
<buenaventura> qué quieres hacer wicope ?
<wicope> buenaventura, ver el algoritmo de planificación utilizado y si puedo cambiarlo por otro para aprender y ver
<buenaventura> ok.
<Bndrr> Buenas alguien sbe como resolver esto:? W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ lucid/partner Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<buenaventura> entrando al sources.list y eliminando la línea duplicada
<fosco_> Bndrr, no es un problema, sólo un aviso de que tienes una entrada duplicada
<fosco_> no es problema pero si quieres solucionarlo haz lo q dice buenaventura
<Bndrr> ya pero no la encuentro fosco_
<Bndrr> hay muchas lineas y no la encuentro duplicada. ya la busqué.
<fosco_> ahi no dice q no la encuentre, sólo dice que está duplicada
<Bndrr> yo no encuentro la duplicada
<fosco_> ah, eres tú quien no la encuentra ;)
<buenaventura> grep "http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ lucid/partner" /etc/apt/sources.list
<mimecar> Bndrr: has actualizado el listado de repositorios después de modificar el archivo?
<Bndrr> si actualizo de vez en cuando.
<fosco_> Bndrr, grep partner /etc/apt/sources.list
<fosco_> a ver que sale
<Bndrr> @ubuntu-laptop:/var/lib/apt/lists$ grep partner /etc/apt/sources.list
<Bndrr> ## 'partner' repository.
<Bndrr> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner
<Bndrr> deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner
<fosco_> pues comenta esas dos lineas
<Bndrr> rm deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner
<Bndrr> ?
<fosco_> no no, edita el archivo y ponle # delante de esas dos lineas
<buenaventura> busca sino desde los orígenes del software
<buenaventura> desde el software-center
<Souchiro> ...
<Souchiro> instalare kde...
<Souchiro> xD
<Bndrr> le he puesto dos ## a falta de uno
<buenaventura> ja
<Bndrr> grache
<Bndrr> bbl
<liher> hola
<liher> alguien sabe de algun programa para comprar ficheros?
<liher> fotos concretamente
<liher> comparar ficheros perdon
<fosco_> mola cuando vienen, sueltan el rollo y se van
<liher> hola
<liher> tengo un directorio de fotos y me gustaria encontrar algun programa que detecte cuales estan repetidas y borrarlas, alguien sabe de alguno?
<Bndrr> BUenas
<Bndrr> alguien puede hecharme un cable para instalar Lineage 2 en ubuntu ?
<Deckon> que problema tienes Bndrr?
<Bndrr> Veoo que hay que ejecutar varios comandos , y no los entiendo . no basta con lanzar el instalador
<Bndrr> empezando con instalar wine que no me gusta mucho que digamos.
<Bndrr> conviene hacer esto ? sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa ??
<mimecar> no te sirve la versión de wine de los repositorios?
<Deckon> mm confundi los juegos
<Bndrr> dice que hay que actualizar
<Bndrr> luego un monton de librerias más
<mimecar> quien lo dice?
<Bndrr> sh winetricks corefonts directx9
<Bndrr> un foro
<mimecar> ....
<mimecar> estas usando un programa que depende de wine
<mimecar> pero no wine, wine está en los repositorios
<Bndrr> y que aconsejas para instalar el lineage 2 satisfactoriamente desde ubuntu ?
<Deckon> Bndrr: pasa la guia
<mimecar> ver si está bien soportada en wine
<Bndrr> http://foro.ignetwork.net/showthread.php?65132-Instalar-Lineage-2-en-ubuntu-11-04
<Bndrr> lo saqué de aquí y bueno no me convence.
<Bndrr> crees que con wine me basta para arrancar el juego ?
<Deckon> rayos es unimalada de libreriasa an
<Deckon> *una animalada
<Bndrr> eso mismo pienso yo
<Bndrr> alternativas más sencillas ?
<mimecar> poner una máquina virtual con windows
<Bndrr> ok thx.
<Deckon> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=2273
<Deckon> parece que depende de la version
<Monkey> hola
<Deckon> o/
<polux9> Hola a todos tengo un hp530 y con ubuntu y la extendida la prepare para un ntfs de 25G pero no carga wIN
<polux9> Lo hice asi para acceder a ambos discos desde cualquier os
<polux9> Es posible tener una primaria ntfs y verla en ubuntu
<Deckon> si
<guampa> si polux9 podes leer y escribir en ntfs
<polux9> Oka tengo qque hacer algo en gparted?  Pues la primera vez no podia ver el disco ext3 en win7 y viceversa
<guampa> win7 no tiene drivers ext3
<guampa> hay cosas que le podes instalar para leer ext3 pero no tiene soporte nativo
<polux9> Se bajan se instalan o ...
<guampa> si, puede ser. tendrias que averiguar en un canal de windows
<polux9> Solo necesito transferir archivos
<Deckon> mejor has una particion de datos
<guampa> lo que si podes hacer es escribir ntfs desde linux
<polux9> Y como puedo lograr que la ntfs logica si cargue win7 .... actualmente no me deja
<guampa> no entiendo esa pregunta
<guampa> como decis?
<polux9> Y entendi lo que debo hacer me queda solo esa ultima pregunta... cargar win en un ntfs logica
<guampa> ah
<guampa> la verdad que no lo se, tendrias que preguntar en un canal de soporte de windows
<polux9> ;) okas
<guampa> ;)
<polux9> Hey deckon y guampa.... muchas gracias mimecar me ayuda siempre asi ke saludos a los tres
<guampa> de nada polux9 :)
<ElWuilMeR> Si al ejecutar una aplicacion de python me sale esto: SyntaxError: Non-ASCII character '\x80' in file OPENCoffee on line 2, but no encoding declared que hacer.??
<Monkey> opencoffee?... wtf?
<ElWuilMeR> Monkey, administrador de cyber*
<Monkey> ya lo pillo XD
<ElWuilMeR> Monkey, listo hermano ^^ un problema de descarga, me baje el svn y por alli si lo toma.
<ElWuilMeR> me fui a probarlo gracias de todas formas :D
<Monkey> :D
<Mitos> o/
<Mitos> buenas tardes a todos
<Mitos> alguien de ustedes a probado cinnamon?
<Mitos> es mas ligero que unity?
<Mitos> estoy usando Mint 12 Con Lxde
<Mitos> ^^
<Mitos> nos vemos mas tarde babys
<Mitos> teknoduke: habla
<Mitos> recien llegas
<cryss> Hola,el otro dia apague mi pc normalmente, y al otro dia al encerderlo no funcionaban ni mimouse ni mi teclado
<cryss> no se que pudo haber sucedido
<cryss> probe un mouse usb y si me lo detectaba
<cryss> mi unidad de cd esta algo malo, y no me dejo botear ubuntu desde cd
<cryss> pero si me dejo botear open solaris, y el mouse y teclado funcionaron correctamente en ese
<cryss> entonces intente poner ubuntu en una usb para reinstalar en mi pc, y me aparecia boot error, y ya no se que hacer con mi pc
<cryss> alguna idea?
<mimecar> ese usb funciona en otro equipo?
<cryss> mimecar: si lo probe en el equipo que lo instale
<cryss> mimecar: perdon, desd eel equipo que genere el usb
<mimecar> es diferente al equipo que falla verdad?
<cryss> mimecar: si
<luchus> puede ser que hayas cambiado algo en la /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mimecar> cambia el puerto usb que usas
<cryss> probe tanto lso puertos delanteros como traseros
<cryss> y decia en todos boot error
<omikron4> en la actualizacion de ubuntu 12.04 de hoy no me funciona nada.. solo me funciona entrando con gnome 3. Ayer me funcionaba todo :(
<zuser_> Buenas noches chic@s
<OvaT> alguien sabe como poner plymounth a 1080p?
<ElWuilMeR> Alguien a usado OpenCoffee.?? me presenta este problema: http://pastebin.com/PY3WRpEj
<fosco_> buenas
<cryss> buenas
<luis_> hola a everybody
<luis_> fosco_ te veo muy metido en el tema Android :-)
<fosco_> me interesa bastante, sí
<luis_> sí, es que entré ayer en tu blog (reconozco que hacía tiempo que no lo hacía) y vi muchas entradas sobre el tema
<luis_> la verdad es que yo también debería empezar a interesarme por el tema
<luis_> además, vi algunos manuales sobre HTC muy interesantes
<luis_> lo que pasa es que todavía no me atrevo ni siquiera a rootearme en mi Android
<luis_> me da miedito por si me cargo algo
<luis_> :-S
<fosco_> es lógico, bueno, infórmate bien y cuando estés seguro lo haces
<Deckon> yo aun no le encuentro alguna ventaja al root...solo el overclocking al proce pero eso gasta bateria
#ubuntu-es 2012-04-14
<chilicuil> buenas tardes
<javierf_> hola, la calculadora de ubuntu no reconoce el punto del teclado numérico para introducir decimales, y es muy incómodo tener que andar buscando la coma. Alguien sabe cómo cambiar este funcionamiento? He estado buscando solución en google un buen rato, pero no consigo cambiarlo...
<Jakeukalane> hola, necesito orientación para saber como tener soporte de opengl 2 en wine. he leído esta página http://www.winehq.org/docs/winedev-guide/opengl, pero no se como saber si tengo  una " Linux OpenGL ABI compliant libGL" o como instalarlo gracias
<Pierrot> :D hola hermano, hermana, tio, tia, abuelo, abuela, john, Ernesto :D y a todos los demas
<Usuario_Vps> buenas
<Usuario_Vps> ohaio gozaimsau
<Usuario_Vps> necesito ayuda con un vps
<Usuario_Vps> xDDDDDDDDDDD
<Usuario_Vps> borre todos los usuarios
<Usuario_Vps> y ni siquiera se puede acceder como root
<Usuario_Vps> plan B: Nombre de una sala para configurar un vps?
<Usuario_Vps> :P
 * xoan buenas
<luis_> buenos días
<luis_> una pregunta
<luis_> acabo de lanzar un netstat
<luis_> y me he encontrado esto: kwaimuk.canonical
<luis_> ¿alguien sabe lo qué es?
<fosco_> buenas
<luis_> hello
<luis_> fosco_ sabes tú lo que es kwaimuk.canonical? apareció en la salida de netstat
<fosco_> la conexion a ubuntu-one
<fosco_> estarás sincronizando algo
<luis_> ya, eso es lo que me mosquea porque desconecté ubuntu-one nada más iniciar la sesión
<fosco_> desinstalalo y reinicia
<fosco_> puede que el proceso siga en marcha aunque lo cierres hasta terminar la tarea que esté haciendo
<luis_> ok, eso voy a hacer
<luis_> gracias
<luis_> ¿habéis probado debian?
<fosco_> hace años sí
<luis_> es que yo la tengo instalada como partición de emergencia, por si falla algo en ubuntu o en windows
<luis_> porque es como es bastante robusta, creo que va bien para este fin
<luis_> sin embargo, anoche se me ocurrió arrancar con debian. Actualicé, le instalé la gnome-shell y, oye, es una pasada
<luis_> es ligera, rapidita, ... ni te enteras de que está ahí
<fosco_> lo "malo" de debian es que te obliga a elegir
<fosco_> o la mantienes con software muy antiguo para conservar su estabilidad
<fosco_> o le pones software poco probado como gnome-shell para hacerla algo más moderna y ya no es tan estable
<luis_> sí, eso es cierto
<luis_> la versión estable es como prehistórica
<luis_> yo estoy contento con ubuntu, aunque admito que ha perdido esa ligereza cuando lo probé en 2008
<luis_> supongo que es el precio de compiz, de Unity, ...
<fosco_> es tan facil como cambiarle el escritorio
<fosco_> pero es verdad que la gente no lo hará
<fosco_> recuerdo hace años cuando la gente decía que no se instalaba ubuntu porque no le gustaba el wallpaper marrón que llevaba por defecto
<luis_> joder, qué bobada
<fosco_> ya, pero es lo que hay
<luis_> yo a mi ubuntu le cambié unity por gnome ya hace tiempo
<luis_> me parece mucho más cómodo
<luis_> además, unity consumí un 40% de los recursos de mi PC, mientras que Gnome no llegaba al 14%
<luis_> y creo que, además, gnome shell deja un escritorio bien bonito
<fosco_> no recuerdo donde leí que más de un 50% de los usuarios de windows no cambiaban el wallpaper que venía por defecto
<luis_> y me lo creo
<fosco_> el poder de los valores por defecto es muy grande
<luis_> sí
<luis_> estoy pensando en probar KDE
<fosco_> es un buen escritorio, aunque tiene demasiadas opciones para mi, prefiero el modelo gnome, pocas opciones configurables desde la interfaz y un poderoso editor de registro para los cambios más profundos
<luis_> ya, pero es por probarlo
<luis_> en alguna cosa tendrán razón los fanáticos de KDE, jeje
<fosco_> vale la pena
<luis_> ¿has probado XFCE?
<fosco_> si
<luis_> Y qué tal? lo recomiendas para máquinas poco potentes?
<fosco_> si, en general es como gnome2 pero más ligero
<liher> hola
<liher> tengo un directorio con unas 4000 fotos, me gustaria saber si hay algun programa que compare todas esas fotos y borre o localice las que sean iguales (no por nombre), existe alguno?
<fosco_> no me suena
<liher> hola fosco, entonces lo tengo que hacer a mano?
<fosco_> yo creo que si
<fosco_> aunque quizá google te pueda explicar más
<liher> he mirado el google y no encuentro nada util
<liher> gracias buscare otra vez en google
<wicope> Hola, Cómo conectarse a través de Xchat a varios servidores automáticamente?
<wicope> ya :)
<luis_> creo que tiene que agregar los servidores en preferencias
<wicope> hola luis_ hmm como? configuración-preferencias.. que más?
<fosco_> wicope: no, menú xchat - lista de redes
<wicope> fosco_, si estoy en lista de redes tengo el freenode y no puedo seleccionar otro nuevo?
<fosco_> claro
<wicope> fosco_, como? no lo entiendo
<fosco_> no se que parte no entiendes :-?
<wicope> ejemplo: redes: FreeNode ese es el de por defecto.. ahora queiro otro.. como lo añado?
<fosco_> seleccionas otro, entras a editar y alli marcas si quieres q se conecte automaticamente, los canales, la contraseña blablabla
<wicope> valla estoy torpe :| gracias :)
<Jakeukalane> hola, necesito orientación para saber como tener soporte de opengl 2 en wine. se supone que viene por defecto
<Jakeukalane> pero a mí no me funciona
<jlga> Buenos días, sabe alguien como añadir un motor de búsqueda de ubuntu a firefox 11?
<josem> Hola a todos, muy buenos dias
<Jakeukalane> jlga, no sé si se puede hacer de manera más sencilla
<Jakeukalane> pero yo tengo un complemento de añadir cajas de búsqueda
<Jakeukalane> eso sirve
<Jakeukalane> voy a buscaqr el nombre del complemento
<Jakeukalane> el commplemento se llama "add to search bar"  y una vez estés en la página de búsqueda de ubuntu personalizada para firefox (si te he entendido bien), pues te pones sobre el campo de búsqueda y con el botón derecho le das a "agregar a la barra de búsqueda"
<Jakeukalane> jlga, comenta si era eso lo que querías
<jlga> Ok voy a probar , porque buscaba en los complementos con la palabra ubuntu y no me aparecía. Gracias.
<jlga> Probado, y funcionando. Muchas gracias.
<Gatito> Hola  ¿ Alguien podría ayudarme a instalar algún emulador de android que funcione en ubuntu ?
<init> que apurada la gente
<pangolin> heh
<Cristian> hola
<Cristian> quiero instalar el java 7
<Cristian> tengo ubuntu 10.04
<Cristian> y quiero quitar el openjava
<Cristian> pero no se como
<Cristian> alguien me podria ayudar?
<alexove> Cristian http://alexove.blogspot.com/2012/03/instalando-grails-137-y-jdk-en-linux.html
<alexove> ahi tengo instrucciones precisas
<Cristian> gracias alexove
<alexove> las instrucciones tambien sirven para java7
<Cristian> entendido =)
<Pierrot> :D hola amigos, amigas y Barry o.o/
<jimlestat> buenas  alguien me ayuda
<mimecar> !alguien
<kubot> La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<jimlestat> tengo problemas con una llave publica me da el error y no se que hacer
<xangua> !gpgerr | jimlestat
<kubot> jimlestat: Los paquetes de Ubuntu normalmente están firmados y es buena práctica tener la llave para verificar su autenticidad, utiliza el comando « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <número de la llave faltante> » para instalarla.
<mimecar> pon el error
<jimlestat> W: Error de GPG: http://badgerports.org lucid Release: Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave pública no está disponible: NO_PUBKEY C90F9CB90E1FAD0C
<jimlestat> ese es el error mimecar
<mimecar> jimlestat: ese repositorio no es oficial
<mimecar> que estas instalando?
<jimlestat> realmente no se ni que instale
<jimlestat> de pronto salio el error
<mimecar> pues tendrás que averiguar que tiene esa web
<jimlestat> como o lo borro si es mejor?
<mimecar> primero averigua para que lo has instalado
<mimecar> y si has puesto cosas
<mimecar> The primary purpose of badgerports is to provide recent versions of the Mono framework, and associated        packages such as F-Spot, Banshee, and Monodevelop.
<jimlestat> ya entre en la pag. pero igual sigo sin saber
<xangua> ...
<mimecar> ese repositorio tiene otras versiones de los programas que dice
<mimecar> si lo quitas puedes tener problemas al actualizar tu sistema
<jimlestat> mejor lo borro no ?
<jimlestat> ahhh y entonces como hago para arreglarlo
<mimecar> si has instalado cosas el daño ya está hecho
<mimecar> en la web del repositorio te dice como añadir la clave
<jimlestat> pues veo que como que sta fuera
<mimecar> has leído las instrucciones que dan en esa web?
<jimlestat> ahorita leyendo
<jimlestat> dice como agregarlo a los repositorios
<mimecar> y como añadir la clave GPG
<jimlestat> intente agregarlo a los repositorios pero me dio error
<mimecar> has descargado el archivo de la clave?
<jimlestat> no la encuentro o realmente no se
<mimecar> has entrado en la web del repositorio?
<jimlestat> si ahi estoy
<jimlestat> pero no leeo nada sobre ello
<mimecar> has entrado en la sección que te dice cómo se usa el repositorio?
<jimlestat> estoy en la parte de los paquetes y versiones no se si a eso te refiers
<jimlestat> pues revisando todos esos paquetes esta bien
<jimlestat> pero no se realmente que archivo descargar
<mimecar> paso 6
<mimecar> pon en pastebin lo que estas leyendo
<mimecar> porque en estos momentos no se lo que haces
<jimlestat> http://pastebin.com/Q2KNWjhu
<mimecar> jimlestat: eso no son las instrucciones para añadir el repostiorio
<mimecar> jimlestat: How do I use badgerports?
<mimecar> lee lo que pone ahí
<jimlestat> ya lo hice
<jimlestat> eso
<mimecar> has descargado el certificado que te dicen?
<xangua> y empezamos de nuevo
<jimlestat> pero no se como umportarlo
<mimecar> Download this GPG key file, ID 0E1FAD0C, and select it in the "Import Key File" window
<mimecar> en el mismo sitio que lo estas añadiendo
<mimecar> en los pasos 5 y 6 te dicen como hacerlo
<jimlestat> si ok pero no me da la opcion de descargar
<mimecar> descarga el archivo que te dice el paso 6
<mimecar> guarda el enlace
<jimlestat> guardo como vinculo
<mimecar> es un archivo de texto, guardalo como quieras pero tiene que acabar en tu escritorio
<jimlestat> y despues ?
<mimecar> lo importas tal como te dicen las instrucciones
<jimlestat> ya me aparece
<jimlestat> bueno ya no aperece el error te agradezco mimecar por tu ayuda y disculpa las molestias
<mimecar> ese repositorio lo has añadido de forma manual
<mimecar> mientras leas las instrucciones que dan no pasa nada
<jimlestat> ok
<GatoJuan> Buenas ¿ alguien me echa un cablecillo con Kmess en Ubuntu ?
<init> !ask GatoJuan
<kubot> GatoJuan: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<WyReSP> alguien tiene idea de usar el mixxx
<WyReSP> ?
<WyReSP> (me refiero a instalarle dispositivos MIDI)
<geneman> hola, no se como hacer que el icono de gufw aparezca en la barra de notificaciones cuando este funcionando, pueden decirme si hay modo de hacerlo?
<rbndj8> buenas alguien me puede decir como convertir de PDF  A EXCEL
<rbndj8> me pueden ayudar
<itxshell> busca un editor de pdf
<rbndj8> como cual
<rbndj8> hay muchos
<itxshell> googlea
<omikron4> cual es la pregunta rbndj8 ?
<fzeta> ummm... en android hay una app para eso
<fzeta> y viceversa
<rbndj8> tengo un archivo en PDF Y lo quiero pasa a EXCEL
<rbndj8> PERO ES EN LA PC
<fzeta> iep tranquilo hombre, no grites :D
<itxshell> no usas libre office  rbndj8
<rbndj8> LibreOffice 3.5.2.2 Build ID: 350m1(Build:202)
<omikron4> rbndj8: pos esto pero tendras que ser en wine o windows .. http://www.pdftoxls.com/
<rbndj8> ok gracias lo probare
<jmanuel_cool> saludos
<cesar_18> buenas alguien sabe como usar ncurses con code::block
#ubuntu-es 2012-04-15
<Abdabanesha> Buenas tardes canal
<Abdabanesha> me gustaria que me apuntarais una cosa
<Abdabanesha> es en referencia a Nautilus
<Abdabanesha> Recuerdo que lance un comando para lo que necesito hacer, el problema es que ahora no se que comando es, vengo de una instalacion limpia y ya no encuentro el post en el que aparecia dicha informacion
<Abdabanesha> bien el tema es que hay un comando para hacer que las carpetas sean inteligentes, que aparezca en el panel lateral mis carpetas de imagenes, multimedia, etc.. El problema que esto me genera, al no tenerlo realizado, es que no puede gnome-documents, encontrarme ningun documento
<Abdabanesha> alguna ide de dicho comando?
<Abdabanesha> nadie usa gnome 3?
<Yukiteru> nas a todos
<cousteau> yo es que siempre he sido más de find...
<cousteau> Abdabanesha, dices que "Desktop" se renombre a "Escritorio", "Images" a "Imágnes" y así?
<Abdabanesha> no
<Abdabanesha> bueno gracias lo primero
<Abdabanesha> la cuestion es que me aparezca las carpetas multimedia, imagenes, etc.. en el panel lateral
<cousteau> ah...  no es cambiando "Árbol" por "Lugares"?
<Abdabanesha> no me aparece esas carpetas en lugares
<cousteau> ah pues no las tendrás en marcadores
<Abdabanesha> es necesario incluirlas en marcadores?
<cousteau> creo que por defecto te vienen con marcadores, si los has quitado o algo, con que las vuelvas a marcar ya volverán a salir
<Abdabanesha> comento una cosa
<Abdabanesha> encontre un comando para digamos... sincronizar nautilus con las carpetas de sistema y hacerlas inteligentes
<cousteau> las carpetas que salen en Lugares son las principales y las que hay en marcadores
<Abdabanesha> icluso cambio el icono de la capeta y se puso un icono dentro d ela misma
<Abdabanesha> pero cuando lance dicho comando no estaban en marcadores, sino aparecian en lugares
<Abdabanesha> no se porque
<cousteau> hmm, porque serían carpetas montadas?
<cousteau> es decir, carpetas compartidas con otro ordenador o algo
<Abdabanesha> no
<Abdabanesha> la informacion venia referida desde gnome
<Abdabanesha> el tema es que ya no la encuentro, lanzaas un comando y se volvian inteligentes las carpetas, el sisema las reconocia y las gestionaba, ya digo, se pusieron cada una con un icono en el centro y dentro de esta
<Abdabanesha> y entonces gnome-documents, me pillaba los documentos
<cousteau> pues ni idea
<Abdabanesha> si lo logro, aviso
<cousteau> como no sea que es porque están en español ("Escritorio", "Documentos"...  en vez de "Desktop", "Documents"...)
<cousteau> eso se arregla con un programa que se inicia por defecto y que no me acuerdo cómo se llama
<Abdabanesha> mm probare
<Abdabanesha> pero lo dudo que sea eso, me aparecian en español
<Abdabanesha> desktop la tengo en ingles
<cousteau> "Actualización de las carpetas del usuario"  "Actualizar los nombres comunes de las carpetas para coincidir con la configuración regional actual"  `xdg-user-dirs-gtk-update`
<Abdabanesha> mmmm lanzando eso...
<Abdabanesha> voy a probar
<Abdabanesha> voy a buscar como loco
<Abdabanesha> os comento chicos
<dzup> hola
<sebastian> hola como estan todoss
<sebastian> hay alguien por aqui
<fosco_> buenas
 * xoan buenas
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<yousiry> Hola
<yousiry> http://distilleryimage1.instagram.com/47706a4a86e811e1a87612313804ec91_7.jpg
<yousiry> Look what i got
<mimecar> yousiry: la relación con ubuntu es...?
<yousiry> no habla espanol
<mimecar> this is a spanish support channel for ubuntu
<fosco_> que se supone que quiere, vendernos las entradas? ;)
<Zentaur> hola
<Zentaur> alguien puede ayudarme con samba? funciona muy muy lento
<Colo_ar> Zentaur: intentaste ingresar poniendo la direccion ip?
<Zentaur> te refires a acceder desde otro ordenador al server mediante la ip y no el nombre?
<Colo_ar> si la ip estatica del ordenador a acceder
<Zentaur> si, el resultado es el mismo
<Zentaur> dejame probar otra vez a vr
<Zentaur> lo mismo
<Colo_ar> ingrsas asi smb://192.168.1.XX por ejemplo?
<Zentaur> exacto
<Zentaur> o bien por el nombre de maquina
<Colo_ar> muy muy lento= entra pero demora en abrir las carpetas compartidas?
<Zentaur> la carpeta a compartir estaba en un dico ntfs
<Zentaur> despues probé a compartir una en mi home en ext4 con mismo resultado
<Zentaur> no, quiero decir q intento copiar 800 mb a esa carpeta compartida y le lleva 25 minutos
<mimecar> archivos grandes o pequeños?
<Zentaur> una carpeta de 800 mb llena de mp3
<Colo_ar> estaba probando y una iso de 700mb tarda 4min, parece demasiado 25m
<mimecar> si los archivos son pequeños y están fragmentados es posible ese tiempo
<Zentaur> vy a probar con un solo archivo de 700
<Colo_ar> podrias probar un una iso
<Colo_ar> seguramente es por lo q dice mimecar
<mimecar> si un archivo de 700 MB te tarda 4 minutos parece
<Zentaur> un avi de 730 mb tardará 19 minutos
<Zentaur> es una barbaridad. Cuando usaba suse no me pasaba
<Zentaur> tiene que haber algo mal
<Zentaur> me encanta ubuntu, pero me está haciendo doler la cabeza :)
<wicope> ubuntu no te hace que te duela la cabeza... quizás el aprender algo nuevo es lo que te hace que te duela la cabeza
<Zentaur> puede ser wicope
<wicope> Zentaur, apunta lo que aprendes que después se olvida vale?
<Colo_ar> es verdad, cuando te ocurre el mismo problema meses despues no recordar como lo resolviste
<Zentaur> a nadie mas le ha pasado esto antes?
<mimecar> Zentaur: que grado de fragmentación tiene tu disco ntfs?
<Zentaur> no lo se, esta vacio. Ademas la carpeta compartida actual ests en el home en ext4
<carnau> Zentaur, puedes probar sshfs a ver si obtienes resultados similares, por aquello de descartar que sea algo del protocolo
<Zentaur> por curiosidad, que puertos tendría que abrir para samba?
<Colo_ar> Zentaur: Los puertos que usa el samba son:137,138,139 y 445.
<Zentaur> ok ya estaban abiertos
<Zentaur> estoy googleando y le pasa a mucha gente, pero no veo soluciones
<Zentaur> :(
<Colo_ar> no habra otra forma de poder hacer lo mismo?
<Zentaur> voy a dejarlo por hoy
<Zentaur> hay otra cosa que a l mejor me podeis ayudar
<Zentaur> instalé y configuŕé apache y vsftpd
<Zentaur> comparto con vsftpd la carpeta /var/www de apache para poder subir las cosas ahí, pero no puedo subir nada.
<Zentaur> os ha pasado?
<mimecar> por qué no usas una conexión SSH directamente?
<Zentaur> me gusta el ftp
<mimecar> para acceder a un servidor es mala idea
<mimecar> pero como quieras
<mimecar> revisa los logs de vsftpd
<SrTW> Hola, buenas :). ¿Me podrían ayudar por aquí con un problema que tengo con gcc, por favor?  Resulta que cuando compilo algo, me dice:  /usr/bin/ld: i386 architecture of input file `libspace.a(capturar.o)' is incompatible with i386:x86-64 output     Por favor, lo he buscado en Google, pero no encuentro una solución que lo solucione...
<mimecar> SrTW: que versión de Ubuntu usas?
<Colo_ar> Zentaur: http://yisux.wordpress.com/2009/02/17/crear-un-webserver-rapidamente-para-compartir-archivosdirectorios-en-gnulinux/
<SrTW> (kernel de série 2.6.32-31-generic), pues creo que la 11.10
<SrTW> mimecar,
<Colo_ar> Zentaur: http://paraisolinux.com/droopy-mini-web-server-para-recibir-archivos/?comments=true
<mimecar> lsb -a
<mimecar> la 11.10 no tiene ese kernel
<SrTW> instalando lsb*
<mimecar> SrTW: instalando ?
<SrTW> mimecar: no tenía lsb..
<mimecar> un segundo
<mimecar> lsb-release -a
<Zentaur> gracias Colo_ar pero no es nada de eso lo que pretendo
<mimecar> Zentaur: revisa el log
<mimecar> no se si era lsb-release o lsb_release
<Zentaur> 550 Create directory operation failed.
<mimecar> el servidor tiene permisos para acceder a esa carpeta?
<Zentaur> debe de haber algun conflicto de permisos entre apache y vsftpd
<SrTW> mimecar: barra baja. 10.04
<mimecar> tu versión de ubuntu es de 32 o 64?
<SrTW> mimecar: 64
<mimecar> la librería lipspace de donde la has sacado?
<SrTW> mimecar: puede ser que libspace.a haya sido compilado con una máquina de 32 bits? nos la dio nuestro profesor
<mimecar> podría ser
<SrTW> mimecar: mm..
<SrTW> mimecar: es que yo tengo libspace.h también... ¿cómo podría convertirlo a .a?
<mimecar> .o es un archivo compilado
<mimecar> el .h no lo puedes convertir
<SrTW> mimecar: dios... ¿y entonces mi profesor de dónde sacó el .a?
<SrTW> mimecar: porque el .a corresponde a lib dinámicas ;/
<mimecar> no lo se
<SrTW> mimecar: jo.. muchas gracias de todas formas
<Zentaur> bueno, lo dejo por hoy
<Zentaur> gracias e todas formas a todos
 * SrTW bye:)
<chilicuil> hola, buenas tardes
<GridCube> hi
<abdabanesha> todo bien?
<abdabanesha> vereis grcias a la ultimaactualizacion, activo mi cam y el sistema se congela. Se tiene constancia de este caso?
<abdabanesha> perdon, esto no iba en este canal
<abdabanesha> ya solucione sala, lo de nautilus
<Eledran> !help
<geneman> hola, como hago para que la barra de ubuntu notifique con un icono que el cortafuegos de ubuntu ufw esta activado y funcionando?
<BlouBlou> geneman: Creo que dejando firestarter, si permanece abierto, muestra un icono en la barra de tareas sobre su estado
<geneman> y el de ubuntu eso no lo puede hacer?
<BlouBlou> nope
<geneman> y la funcion del icono de notificaciones de ubuntu no se puede configurar para que  notifique  con un icono si ufw esta funcionando
<geneman> hay algun cortafuegos de pago que si que haga esa funcion?
<geneman> para ubuntu
<geneman> pero el cortafuegos para ubuntu es necesario por eso no lo tengo del todo claro
<geneman> porque eso no lo tengo claro, queria decir
<Ommpansthe> No sabía que existía una versión en español. Me gusta.
<geneman> un version en español de que?
<Ommpansthe> Del canal IRC de Ubuntu.
<geneman> y lo hay tambien en polaco y en otros muchos idiomas que no sean el ingles
<geneman> sigo sin saber si el uso de un cortafuegos en ubuntu al igual que en guindows es del todo necesario ?
<geneman> ya que este no viene activado por defecto en ubuntu
<GridCube> !iptables | geneman
<kubot> geneman: Iptables es una herramienta de configuración del cortafuegos. Ver: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Iptables | Tutorial avanzado de iptables (en inglés): http://www.frozentux.net/documents/iptables-tutorial/ | Ver también !ufw
<geneman> ok pero continuo sin saber si en ubuntu se requiere hacer uso preciso del cortafuegos al igual que en windows que es indispensable para su seguridad
<Ommpansthe> geneman, no se requiere el uso.
<Ommpansthe> geneman, es más que nada para que controles el paronama.
<geneman> y aunque usara un moden como los que instala ono no un router aun asi seria prescindible usarlo en ubuntu el cortafuegos?
<Ommpansthe> Exacto.
<Ommpansthe> Si eres un maníaco de la seguridad puedes usarlo, pero no se necesita.
<Ommpansthe> Como mucho para abrir puertos o cosas así.
<geneman> ahora que recuerdo hay un software de la omnipresente que creo que esta para linux tambien que tiene un detector de intrusos o un monitor que detecta si alguien se conecta a su conexion , es una especie de monitor quizas eso me serviria aunque no se si funcionara igual de bien que en windows
<darkgod> hola amigos, tengo un problema con mi pc, al iniciarla me salta que se encontraron errores al comprobar /, tengo ubuntu 10.04
<darkgod> me pide que precione i para ignorar, s para evitar montar y m para recuperar
<fzeta> darkgod: a ti que te parece?
<darkgod> que cosa?
<ElVillano> saludos a todos
<mancho> Buenas tardes
<mancho> ¿Que tan seguro o recomendable es usar ubuntu 12.04 beta2
<andrewilr92> por que me sale grub cuando intento iniciar sesion en ubuntu 11.-10???
<mimecar> mancho: no es recomendable
<mancho> gracias
<mimecar> andrewilr92: grub cuando quieres iniciar sesión?
<andrewilr92> si
<andrewilr92> osea no inicia sesion si no sale la consola de grub como hago para que me cargue el escritorio normal??
<mimecar> eso son cosas diferentes
<mimecar> has modificado la configuración de las particiones o de grub?
<omikron4> mancho:  la versiones que estan aun en desarrollo no son aconsejables nada mas que para probar
<omikron4> por ejemplo yo estoy en precise pero en unity ahora mismo despues de la ultima actualizacion solo me funciona con gnome.. creo que es un fallo de compiz
<omikron4> quiero decir que no me va con unity.. solo con gnome
<mancho> También estoy en precise
<mancho> he notado un problema con el software center
<mancho> se ha cerrado en dos o tres ocasiones
<andrewilr92_> mimecar no
<mimecar> mancho: tendrás que aguantar con el problema
<andrewilr92_> pero como inicio sesion
<mimecar> andrewilr92_: inicia con un live cd y revisa la configuración de gurb
<andrewilr92_> solo sale grub
<mimecar> no puedes iniciar sesión
<mancho> Sí, eso parece
<andrewilr92_> me sale grub no hayu un comando para q me salga
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> no has iniciado ubuntu
<mimecar> hasta que lo arregles no te saldrá nada
<andrewilr92_> no me sale la pantalla negra con grub
<andrewilr92_> con el live cd
<andrewilr92_> se arregla
<andrewilr92_> que opcion escojo
<mimecar> inicia el live cd
<mimecar> !grub2 andrewilr92_
<kubot> andrewilr92_: GRUB es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB - Ver !grub1 para versiones anteriores a 9.10
<mancho> ¿Que me recomiendan, DrGeo o Geogebra?
<andrewilr92_> no yo instale ubuntu desde windows con wubi
<andrewilr92_> ??
<mimecar> no he usado wubi
<andrewilr92_> descargo grub 2
<andrewilr92_> mimecar como se hace para provado??
<andrewilr92_> privado
<mimecar> doble click sobre el usuario
<mimecar> pero el soporte es en este canal
<andrewilr92_> o sea utilizo grub
<andrewilr92_> 2
<mimecar> ubuntu 11.10 usa grub 2
<andrewilr92_> puedo insertar el cd de ubuntu
<andrewilr92_> conoces algun programa que haga usb booteables libre??
<mimecar> unetbootin
<mimecar> no se si te funcionara al usar wubi
<andrewilr92_> pero con el iso del ubuntu si me funciona??
<mimecar> al usar wubi no tienes un ubuntu "real"
<andrewilr92_> y que tal es supergrub2??
<mimecar> todos esos sistemas no se si funcionan con wubi
<andrewilr92_> si desistalo desde windows
<andrewilr92_> y lo vuelvo a instalar
<mimecar> perderás todo lo que tengas de ubuntu
<andrewilr92_> como hago para q solo me salga las opciones de windows y ubuntu
<andrewilr92_> es que una vez lo insrale en fisico
<andrewilr92_> y me aparecian muchas opciones quiero que solo parezca ubuntu y windows
<mimecar> ahora no lo tienes instalado con wubi?
<andrewilr92_> pero lo quiero directamente con el iso en la maquina
<mimecar> me he perdido
<andrewilr92_> quiero desistalar ubuntu y reinstalarlo pero en la maquina con el live cd
<andrewilr92_> un amigo lo tiene asi pero le salen muchas opciones}
<mimecar> para hacer una instalación nueva, haz un backup de los datos y redimensiona la partición de windows
<andrewilr92_> cuando bootea
<andrewilr92_> aparecen varias opciones de ubuntu
<andrewilr92_> yo quiero que solo aparezca windows y ubuntu se puede??
<mimecar> si haces una instalación fuera de windows si
<fosco__> andrewilr92_: se puede, necesitas editar el menú del grub
<mimecar> usando wubi no lo se
<fosco__> pero me parece bastante absurdo
<fosco__> esas opciones están ahi para tu seguridad, si las quitas luego las echarás de menos
<JoseC> Cliente linux para servidor Red5 de streaming de video :(
<riveryk> buenas tardes,  se que quiza no es el foro pero necesito saber si alguien sabe como recuperar la clave del axcrypt  que lo utilizo y la olvide
<cousteau> qué hace axcrypt?
<riveryk> es un encriptador
<cousteau> uf, pues si el encriptador está diseñado decentemente, no podrás recuperar la clave a menos que te acuerdes
<riveryk> busco y busco y aun no encuentro nada, no se si quiza no se buescar o como buscar eso...
<cousteau> quiero decir, si el encriptador almacenase la contraseña en algún lado, ¿para qué diablos serviría?  cualquiera podría sacar la contraseña y descifrar lo que has cifrado
<remaster> Buenas de ayer a hoy despues de actualizar ubuntu 12.04, despues de usar la pc por aproximadamente 3hs el scroll deja de funcionar en aplicaciones como nautilus y empathy pero sigue funcionando en otras como firefox chrome o hotot, he descubierto que el scroll vuelve a funcionar cerrando la cesion , pero quisiera saber a que se debe...
<remaster> o por lo menos como reactivar el scrolll del touchpad....
<remaster> actualizare el kernel a ver si algo tiene que ver
<cousteau> aún es beta, puede haber fallos...
<remaster> si no reclamo, solo es curioso xD porque funciona en otras aplicaciones el scroll con 2 dedos... pero en empathy y nautilus no
<remaster> y solo sucede despues de 3-4hs
<remaster> de estar usando el pc
<remaster> reinicio
<cousteau> hmm, la verdad es que raro es
<remaster> si
<remaster> lo se
<remaster> reinicio a ver que pasa
<cousteau> a lo mejor en #ubuntu+1 saben algo
<remaster> gracias costeau actualize reinicie y funciona, si vuelve a suceder pss no me desesperare :3 se que aun es beta
<cousteau> mira a ver si hay algún bug al respecto; si no lo hay podrías reportarlo
#ubuntu-es 2013-04-08
<sennin> no se puede usar aircrack, con tarjeta wifi eth2
<joaquin> hola alguien sabe algun software para hacer un tutorial?
<aldoklein> buenas noches a todos!
<aldoklein> alguien me puede recomendar algun soft  editor de html?  para crear una pagina web en linux?
<aldoklein> gracias
<joaquin> aldoklein, konqueror
<aldoklein> joaquin: gracias lo probare
<HerbertWest> Buenas, como puedo saber donde esta instalado o mas bien la ubucacion de programa por medio del cli terminal
<flypp> which programa
<HerbertWest> se llama git
 * HerbertWest flypp :D
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
 * HerbertWest Saludos erAbuelo
<HerbertWest> ya pude con dpkg -S packagename
 * HerbertWest muchas gracias flypp
<erAbuelo> hola HerbertWest
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
 * xoan buenas
 * GeMiNniS buenas
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<Guest69145> hola alquien puede ayudarme? he instalado el driver de la pagina de nvidia (nvidia...run) y ahora no me arranca el ubuntu
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<Guest69145> 12.10
<mimecar> ¿qué error te da en el arranque?
<Guest69145> ninguno realmente
<Guest69145> simplemente se queda a mitad de carga
<mimecar> pulsa F2 en el arranque y mira donde se queda bloqueado
<Guest69145> voy a reiniciar y os digo
<Carlos30> hola de nuevo, lo último que me pone es "saned disabled; edit /etc/default/saned"
<mimecar> ese error es del escáner
<mimecar> tenías el sistema con todas las actualizaciones?
<Carlos30> si, le meti el repositorio de x-swap updates
<Carlos30> pero no tengo escaner nunca he conectado escaner a este ubuntu
<Carlos30> estaba todo actualizado al día
<mimecar> tu ordenador tiene dos tarjetas gráficas?
<Carlos30> si
<Carlos30> una integrada y otra pci-ex
<mimecar> no puedes instalar el driver de nvidia directamente si tienes dos tarjetas
<Carlos30> ups, no lo sabía
<Carlos30> de hecho las dos son nvidia
<mimecar> una es Intel
<Carlos30> una nvidia 9300 integrada en la placa y otra nvidia 8600gt pci-ex
<Carlos30> no, no es de esas de "graficos intercambiables"
<mimecar> el repositorio de x-swap es para tarjetas Intel
<mimecar> quita el driver que has puesto de nvidia
<mimecar> y usa el que da ubuntu
<Carlos30> gracias, pero como lo hago? si no puedo entrar al sistema
<mimecar> normalmente en grub2 hay una opción para iniciar un modo de rescate
 * Souchiro no sabe usar el modo rescate.....
<Souchiro> ._.
<Carlos30> no sé como acceder al él, ya que arranca directo del disco duro
<mimecar> pulsa el shift derecho al encender el ordenador y te saldrá el menú
<Carlos30> no me aparece el menú (como cuando hay dos sistemas operativos a la vez)
<Carlos30> vale voy a ello
<Carlos30> que raro, lo he hecho y no me ha aparecido voy a hacerlo otra vez
<Carlos30> vale ahora si
<Carlos30> tengo 4 opciones, 1 "ubuntu" 2 "opciones avanzadas para ubuntu" 3 "memory test" 4 "memory test"
<Carlos30> será el 2º, supongo?
<mimecar> opciones avanzadas
<Carlos30> vale, ahora tengo 4 opciones 2 con kernel nuevo acabado en 26 y otros dos acabado en 17
<Carlos30> supongo que será el modo recuperacion del más actual ?
<mimecar> prueba con ese
<Carlos30> vale gracias, a ver que pasa
<Carlos30> uf, esto no lo había visto nunca.
<Carlos30> me ha cargado un menú de recuperación con varias opciones
<Carlos30> "resume" "clean" "dpkg" "failsafeX" "fsck" "grub" "network" "root" "system-sumary"
<mimecar> failsafex
<Carlos30> creo que se ha quedado otra vez "colgado"
<Carlos30> pantalla negra con cursor parpadeando en la esquina
<mimecar> entonces arranca con root
<Carlos30> de acuerdo, voy a reiniciarlo
<Carlos30> vale, al arrancar en la opción "root" pone "pasar a un intérprete de órdenes como administrador"
<mimecar> cuando tengas una consola podrás quitar el driver
<Carlos30> ya está cargada, root@linux
<Carlos30> sudo apt-get remove nvidia?
<Carlos30> o algo asi?
<mimecar> no se como lo instalastes
<Carlos30> con el paquete nvidia.run de la página oficial de nvidia
<mimecar> en la misma página del driver te tiene que decir como se quita
<Carlos30> voy a buscar esa info
<Carlos30> uf
<Carlos30> no consigo entrar a mi carpeta personal desde éste terminal
<mimecar> para que tienes que entrar?
<Carlos30> porque necesito entrar donde tengo el instalable nvidia.run y teclear un comando --uninstall (supuestamente) para desinstalarlo
<mimecar> por qué no puedes entrar en tu /home?
<Carlos30> es que no encuentro la ruta. Si pongo cd /home está vacío
<Carlos30> supongo que porque es el /home de root y no el mio..
<Carlos30> pero es que el mío no se donde está :(
<mimecar> root no usa /home
<mimecar> tienes tu /home en otra partición?
<Carlos30> si
<mimecar> está montada esa partición?
<Carlos30> tengo tres particiones una / otra swap y otra /home
<Carlos30> eso intento ver, pero no sé como hacerlo, entro en /dev y pongo mount sda1 /mnt y me dice que ya esta montado
<Carlos30> y luego solo veo otro sda (sin número) pero ese no me deja montarlo ni nada
<mimecar> cuál es tu partición /home?
<Carlos30> madre mía que lio jeje, lo siento por incordiar
<Carlos30> se suponía que sda5 pero no le veo
<mimecar> sudo cat /proc/partitions
<mimecar> pon el texto en pastebin
<mimecar> "paste
<Carlos30> wow, por fín! gracias a ese comando
<Carlos30> era sda3
<Carlos30> boh, no funciona el comando --uninstall. Me devuelve "unable to create temporaly file in /tmp
<Carlos30> que raro, siendo root debería dejarme
<mimecar> no señor
<mimecar> has montado el sistema de archivos en /tmp?
<Carlos30> en /mnt
<mimecar>  /tmp tiene que existir
<Carlos30> si, existe
<Carlos30> aparece en color verde subrayado
<Carlos30> es el único que aparece así
<Carlos30> el resto solo en letra azul
<mimecar> file /tmp
<mimecar> qué tipo de archivos da?
<Carlos30> me pone /tmp: sticky directory
<Carlos30> ..no puedo escribir?
<Carlos30> ahora si, me pone /tmp: sticky directory
<mimecar> prueba con
<mimecar> cd ~
<mimecar> mkdir tmp
<mimecar> tendría que ver el código completo :(
<Carlos30> no se puede crear el directorio <<tmp>> Sistema de archivos de solo lectura
<mimecar> tienes un archivo en /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Carlos30> si
<mimecar> prueba a renombrarlo y reiniciar el equipo
<Carlos30> vaya tela no me deja
<Carlos30> sistema de archivos de solo lectura
<mimecar> tendrás que montarlo en modo escritura
<Carlos30> como lo hago? chmod 777 /etc/X11
<mimecar> no seas bestia
<Carlos30> jaja
<mimecar> no tengo el comando ahora
<mimecar> tienes un live cd?
<Carlos30> sip
<mimecar> usalo y renombra el archivo
<Carlos30> pero no me dejará no? al no ser propietario
<Carlos30> es que hace un rato entré en modo live e intenté borrar carpetas en mi /home pero no me deja
<mimecar> montastes la carpeta /home de tu disco duro o la del live cd
<Carlos30> al entrar al live ya estaba montado
<Carlos30> la del disco duro, me refiero
<Carlos30> pude ver mis archivos y tal, pero no borrar
<mimecar> de momento estoy sin ideas
<Carlos30> jejeje, yo también. Pero me has ayudado mucho y te lo agradezco
<Carlos30> he conseguido renombrarlo
<Carlos30> voy a reiniciar a ver que pasa
<Carlos30> bueno, pues nada no arranca. Ultima oportunidad así que reinstalo :p muchisisisisimas gracias por el tiempo que me has dedicado
<mimecar> no reinstales
<Carlos30> hombre, me gusta aprender y tal pero en todo este tiempo creo que hubiera reinstalado ya 2 veces xD
<vitimiti> o/
<chilicuil> \o vitimiti
<MrTulias> Buenas. No me reconoce el móvil cuando lo conecto vía usb. El paste es lo que se ve en syslog cuando lo conecto en los dos usb http://paste.ubuntu.com/5690180/ Lo que me dice que no es MTP... ¿es el teléfono o el usb al que lo enchufo?
<Xago> hola muchachos, cómo le digo desde la tty1 que quiero desloguear la tty7? sé que el comando es logout, pero la sesión no lo sé
<MrTulias> ¿La tty7 no es el entorno gráfico?
<Xago> sip...hoy se me pegó el entorno gráfico
<Xago> quería solo desloguear, pero tuve que hacer reboot
<Xago> :(
<mimecar> reinicia el servidor gráfico
<Xago> cómo se reinicia el SG?
<mimecar> reinicia lightdm
<mimecar> lo que no tengas guardado lo perderás
<Xago> si, eso lo sé :(
<Xago> es este el comando? $ sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<mimecar> Ubuntu no usa gdm
<chilicuil> Xago: $ sudo service lightdm restart
<Xago> Esta parece ser la configuración para dejarlo más fácil, parece --> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/5648110/Ubuntu-activar-el-reinicio-del-servidor-X.html
<chilicuil> Xago: si, si vas a forzar a reiniciar X a cada momento, si no, no me parece conveniente, podrias activarlo por error, por algo se desactivo =), también habria que ver si esa opcion activa el reinicio con los cambios que se han hecho desde Ubuntu 9.10 (hace 4 años), en general deberias seguir unicamente guias hechas especificamente para la version de Ubuntu que estas corriendo
<Xago> eeehhhhmmmm, sí funciona :o
<MrTulias> Cuando ejecuto lsusb... ¿dónde mira? Me aparece el nombre del tf. pero no lo veo por ninguna parte (lo mal que miro será)
<mimecar> MrTulias, ¿qué teléfono es?
<MrTulias> sony xperia u
<mimecar> se identifica como memoria usb?
<MrTulias> no, pero si hago lsusb aparece listado como device3
<mimecar> eso no quiere decir que el sistema lo pueda usar
<MrTulias>  en el paste que puse antes me dice el syslog que no es MTP... ¿el teléfono o el usb del ordenador?
<sacdepolls> hola aluien para configurar mutt
<buenaventura> sacdepolls: #ubuntu-es-cafe
<chilicuil> sacdepolls: cual es tu problema?
<Querien> Buenas noches. Es la primera vez que entro aqui. Ni siquiera se si alguien me lee. ¿es asi?
<mimecar> Querien, tus mensaje salen
<Querien> Gracias por contestar mimecar
<Querien> tengo entendido que este chat es para hacer consultas de ubuntu ¿es correcto?
<mimecar> sí
<mimecar> el canal de las tonterias es #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Querien> ¿Como puedo variar el brillo de la pantalla, si el monitor no me da esa funcion?
<Querien> puede ser que para unos sea lo que pregunto tonterias, para mi es ignorancia.
<mimecar> "tonterias" es cualquier cosa que no sea soporte de ubuntu
<chilicuil> Querien: puedes hacerlo con xrandr, y la opcion brightness, http://eacortez.blogspot.mx/2011/03/el-comando-xrandr.html
<Querien> xrandr es una aplicacion que me puedo descargar o que es?
<mimecar> un comando del sistema
<Querien> ok, ya lo estoy leyendo en la web que me has escrito
<Querien> voy a ver si me entero alli
<Querien> gracias
<chilicuil> Querien: otra forma es con xbacklight, http://ubuntudiaz.blogspot.mx/2010/07/brillo-pantalla.html, prueba con los dos, igual uno te funciona =)
<Querien> ok, soy absolutamente nuevo con ubuntu, no tengo ni idea xrandr es lo que tengo que escribir en el terminal?
<mimecar> sí
<Querien> ok, gracias de nuevo
<Querien> voy a ver que pasa
<Querien> DVI-I-1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<Querien> TV-1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<Querien> que se supone que es eso?
<chilicuil> Querien: son las salidas de video de tu computador, al correr $ xrandr, sin parametros te lista todas las salidas, algunas estaran conectadas (por ejemplo, la de tu pantalla lcd, y otras desconectadas (cable vga, hdmi, etc..), para cambiar el brillo, u otra propiedad, debes conocer la salida activa
<chilicuil> Querien: esa es la que tiene la palabra "connected" junto a ella, en mi equipo es LVDS-1
<Querien> ok, he escrito xbacklight y parece que algo se ha instado despues de copiar lo que me decia en el terminal
<Querien> voy a ver si he hecho algo
<Querien> gracias
<rismo> hola
<rismo> alguien esta?
<mbd1_> hola
<mbd1_> yo si
<mbd1_> depende
<cossier> :-)
<rismo> tengo un problemilla y seguro que alguien me ayuda
<mbd1_> mmm cual si se puede saber
<rismo> quiero añadir a una distribucion apache2 el modulo php
<mbd1_> mmm me as pillado yo servidores soy nuevo
<mbd1_> lo siento
<mimecar> ¿cuál es la duda concreta rismo?
<rismo> instalo php5
<rismo> lo añado al apache2 modules
<rismo> version `OPENSSL_0.9.8' not found
<rismo> y cuando hago un restart me dice:
<rismo> Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so into server:
<mimecar> no me parece que tengas que añadirlo a los módulos
<rismo> version `OPENSSL_0.9.8' not found (required by /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so)
<mimecar> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/6304
<rismo> y como lo hago?
<mimecar> primer resultado al buscar en google "ubuntu php5"
<mimecar> instalando libapache2-mod-php5 debería funcionar
<rismo> nop
<rismo> sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5 Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done libapache2-mod-php5 is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 284 not upgraded.
<rismo> pero no va
<mimecar> si te fijas, el error que te da no dice que falle php5
<rismo> ya
<rismo> pero cuando arranco apache2 falla
<mimecar> openssl es una dependencia de apache
<mimecar> y no lo tienes instalado
<rismo> si hago un locate de la libreria ssl
<rismo> dice que esta en varios sitios
<mimecar> de la librería openssl que quiere apache?
<rismo> sip
<rismo> es muy raro
<rismo> locate libssl.so.0.9.8
<rismo>  /lib/libssl.so.0.9.8 /opt/google/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8 /usr/lib/libssl.so.0.9.8
<rismo> pero luego dice que no es
<rismo> version `OPENSSL_0.9.8' not found
<mimecar> apache busca la librería en esas rutas?
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<rismo> es que este producto apache viene con otro software
<rismo> y lo que quiero es añadirle php5 y luego soap
<mimecar> no estas usando paquetes de los repositorios de ubuntu?
<rismo> si instalo otra version de apache2 con todo me deja
<rismo> en teoria si
<rismo> dime algun comando
<rismo> lo ejecuto y te doy pistas
<rismo> por que no se que hacer
<mimecar> tienes que usar la versión de apache de los repositorios de ubuntu
<mimecar> no uses nada que sea externo a ubuntu
<rismo> ya es que me viene impuesto
<rismo> quiero añadir a un servidor web que se usa para otras cosas
<rismo> la posibilidad de entender php
<mimecar> entonces tu problema cambia y bastante
<rismo> claro
<rismo> pero segun parece es un apache2
<rismo> compatible ubuntu
<rismo> de hecho lo que hace lo hace bien
<mimecar> por pasos
<mimecar> parece apache2 no, ¿qué servidor web estas usando?
<rismo> apache2
<rismo> puede que este customizado
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<rismo> You are using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS                 - the Lucid Lynx - released in April 2010 and supported until April 2013. 	
<mimecar> deberías pensar en actualizar esa versión
<rismo> joe y si se cae el server?
<mimecar> tu mismo
<mimecar> en menos de un mes dejas de tener actualizaciones para un servidor
<rismo> no hay otra solucion?
<mimecar> para la 10.04 no
<rismo> ya
<rismo> vale
<rismo> luego lo miro
<rismo> pero de los pasos que me has mandado el apt-get install apache2
<rismo> no deberia hacerlo
<rismo> por que ya lo tengo instalado
<rismo> no voy a instalar dos apache2 en la misma maquina no?
<rismo> tengo un producto X que viene que apache2 y yo solamente quiero hacerle capaz de entender php
<mimecar> resumiendo, tienes un apache instalado de un sitio desconocido
<mimecar> instalas php de los repositorios y quieres que funcione con apache
<rismo> sip
<rismo> lol
<rismo> es una burrada?
<mimecar> no usar el apache de los repositorios sí
<mimecar>  version `OPENSSL_0.9.8' not found (required by /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so)
<mimecar> busca ese error en google y verás si se puede arreglar
<rismo> ya lo hice
<rismo> seguire buscando
<mimecar> lee las primeras respuestas que dan en la búsqueda
<rismo> de aqui?
<rismo> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1595832.html
<mimecar> sí
<rismo> es que no es ese mi error
<mimecar> para los que uséis el messenger
<mimecar> lo más probable es que a partir de hoy no podáis conectaros con ningún cliente
<mimecar> desactivan los servidores y será obligatorio usar skype
<rismo> muchas gracias mimecar, lo mirare mañana
<rismo> buenas noches a todos
<rismo> adios
<larvatar> Buenas tardes.
<chilicuil> buenas tardes larvatar
<larvatar> Hace 5 min, se desconectó por un accidente el usb (disco duro externo), ahora no me reconoce, o mas bien no se "monta", pero cuando fui a otra maquina si me aparecen los archivos.
<larvatar> La otra maquina tiene windows  :p
<larvatar> Bueno, quiero montarlo de nuevo en la maquina, ¿que puedo hacer?
<larvatar> yo creo que se des configuró algo..
<chilicuil> larvatar: mmm, sugiero que conectes tu disco, y luego ejecutes $ dmesg | tail en una terminal para ver que problema tiene
<larvatar> si...deja lo hago, gracias chilicuil
<larvatar> si
<larvatar> apareció algo...
<larvatar> pero creo que aqui no puedo pornerlo
<larvatar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5690864/
<larvatar> ya
<larvatar> es lo que apareció
<chilicuil> larvatar: mmm, tienes ejecutando rythmbox?, si es asi cierralo completamente, desmonta y vuelve a montar tu disco
<larvatar> no, ahora no tengo eso
<larvatar> creo que son esos problemas que se generan cuando desconectas "abruptamente" un usb.
<larvatar> O sea, el "mal cerrar", bueno esto no fue intencional.
<larvatar> dice algo así: "No se pudo montar el lugar"
<larvatar> cuando le doy montar
<chilicuil> larvatar: mm, ok, intenta con esto: $ sudo modprobe -r ehci_hcd
<chilicuil> larvatar: eso quitara el modulo de usb que usa tu disco duro
<larvatar> si...
<chilicuil> larvatar: luego vuelve a conectar el usb, con un poco de suerte, deberia montarse automaticamente
<larvatar> FATAL: Module ehci_hcd is builtin
<larvatar> O.O
<chilicuil> larvatar: ouch, ya has intentado reiniciar?, al parecer a ese modulo le quitaron sus habilidades para removerse...
<larvatar> mmm si hace rato, antes de entrar aqui.
<larvatar> a ver, dela lo intento de nuevo.
<larvatar> deja*
<larvatar> no
<larvatar> no apareció ?
#ubuntu-es 2013-04-09
<larvatar> crees que me conviene formatear mi maquina?
<chilicuil> no, larvatar, formatear, deberia ser la ultima opcion
<chilicuil> larvatar: intenta reiniciando y entrando con otro kernel, si has usado ubuntu por un tiempo, deberias tener accesibles otros kernels, despues del bios, presiona Esc repetidas veces para que el menu del grub se muestre, y cuando lo haga, seleccionas uno de los kernels de abajo, por defecto estara seleccionado el de arriba, espero que con eso, un kernel anterior pueda corregir el estado inconsistente en el que quedo tu disco duro, para despue
<larvatar> si...
<larvatar> ni mangos
<larvatar> XD
<larvatar> no nada
<larvatar> será un misterio
<atent> Hola
<atent> una pregunta comunidad
<atent> alguien sabe si salio la tablet ubuntu o el phone?
<atent> hola
<atent> se me lee?
<yuishi> hola buenas hay alguien activo que me pueda echar una ano con un problema que tengo con un mouse
<yuishi> buenas hay alguien aqui
<yuishi> tengo un mouse wireless 2.4 ghz de esos mouse chinos genericos y ubuntu 12.10 no lo detecta
<yuishi> yuishi@yuishi-I38II:~$ lsusbBus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching HubBus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching HubBus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hubBus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<yuishi> yuishi@yuishi-I38II:~$ lsusb
<yuishi> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<yuishi> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<yuishi> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<yuishi> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<yuishi> yuishi@yuishi-I38II:~$ xinput --list
<yuishi> ⎡ Virtual core pointer                    	id=2	[master pointer  (3)]
<yuishi> ⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer              	id=4	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<yuishi> ⎜   ↳ SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad              	id=11	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<yuishi> ⎣ Virtual core keyboard                   	id=3	[master keyboard (2)]
<yuishi>     ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard             	id=5	[slave  keyboard (3)]
<yuishi>     ↳ Power Button                            	id=6	[slave  keyboard (3)]
<yuishi>     ↳ Video Bus                               	id=7	[slave  keyboard (3)]
<yuishi>     ↳ Power Button                            	id=8	[slave  keyboard (3)]
<yuishi>     ↳ Sleep Button                            	id=9	[slave  keyboard (3)]
<yuishi>     ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard            	id=10	[slave  keyboard (3)]
<yuishi> hay algun driver  o manera de configurar ubuntu para que detecte el resector
<yuishi>  usb y en su defecto al mouse
<yuishi> ayuda pleas
 * flypp buenos días
<erAbuelo> buenas
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<vitimiti> o/
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<paramecium> buenas
 * xoan buenas
<kenshin_> hola quien me puede ayudar con una duda
<Carlos30> !ayuda
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Carlos30> !pregunta
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<kenshin_> ok mi particion raiz es muy pequeña ya casi no tengo espacio solo quedan 200 megas quise aumentarla con gparted pero la particion home esta ala derecha no ala izquierda por lo tanto no puedo aumentar el espacio de raiz
<kenshin_> quiero saber si se pueden montar 2 particiones raiz
<kenshin_> o tengo q reinstalar mi tabla de particiones
<kenshin_> :(
<chilicuil> kenshin_: no puedes tener 2 particiones raiz, pero puedes crear otra particion en algun lugar, no importa donde y luego copiar y montar ahi una parte de los archivos que te consuma mucho espacio, por ejemplo, /usr o /var
<chilicuil> recomiendo que lo hagas, desde el livecd
<kenshin_> chilicuil, muchas gracias
<kenshin_> migrare particion raiz a una mas grande
<chilicuil> kenshin_: ok, buena suerte
<RYDeN> holaa,  tengo una placa amd 6850 que drivers me recomiendan para el correcto funcionamiento del sistema operativo ubuntu 12.10?
<kenshin_> X.x
<kenshin_> clonando particion raiz :P
<chilicuil> RYDeN: hola, los que instala Ubuntu, cuando tengas el sistema, te preguntara para obtener los drivers mas recientes, dale aceptar y con eso deberias estar bien, si no vas bien, es un error en Ubuntu y puedes reportarlo
<_-KeNsHiN-_> !miedo
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'miedo'.
<yuishi> hola
<yuishi> hola
<chilicuil> hola yuishi
<yuishi> chilicuil me echas una mano con un problema que tengo y es que ubuntu no me reconose el mouse wirelesse de la laptop
<yuishi> mas detalles del problema aqui http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/178147#.UWRdjUlx0xA
<chilicuil> yuishi: puedes volver a correr lsusb, esta vez con el parametro -v?, $ lsusb -v , y tambien $ dmesg | tail -20 #mientras desconectas y conectas tu mouse?
<yuishi> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<yuishi> Couldn't open device, some information will be missing
<yuishi> Device Descriptor:
<yuishi>   bLength                18
<yuishi>   bDescriptorType         1
<yuishi>   bcdUSB               2.00
<yuishi>   bDeviceClass            9 Hub
<yuishi>   bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused
<yuishi>   bDeviceProtocol         1 Single TT
<yuishi>   bMaxPacketSize0        64
<yuishi>   idVendor           0x8087 Intel Corp.
<yuishi>   idProduct          0x0020 Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<yuishi>   bcdDevice            0.00
<yuishi>   iManufacturer           0
<yuishi>   iProduct                0
<yuishi>   iSerial                 0
<yuishi>   bNumConfigurations      1
<yuishi>   Configuration Descriptor:
<yuishi>     bLength                 9
<yuishi>     bDescriptorType         2
<yuishi>     wTotalLength           25
<yuishi>     bNumInterfaces          1
<yuishi>     bConfigurationValue     1
<yuishi>     iConfiguration          0
<yuishi>     bmAttributes         0xe0
<yuishi>       Self Powered
<yuishi>       Remote Wakeup
<yuishi>     MaxPower                0mA
<yuishi>     Interface Descriptor:
<yuishi>       bLength                 9
<yuishi>       bDescriptorType         4
<yuishi>       bInterfaceNumber        0
<yuishi>       bAlternateSetting       0
<yuishi>       bNumEndpoints           1
<yuishi>       bInterfaceClass         9 Hub
<yuishi>       bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused
<yuishi>       bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub
<yuishi>       iInterface              0
<yuishi>       Endpoint Descriptor:
<yuishi>         bLength                 7
<yuishi>         bDescriptorType         5
<yuishi>         bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN
<yuishi>         bmAttributes            3
<yuishi>           Transfer Type            Interrupt
<yuishi>           Synch Type               None
<yuishi>           Usage Type               Data
<yuishi>         wMaxPacketSize     0x0001  1x 1 bytes
<yuishi>         bInterval              12
<yuishi> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<yuishi> Couldn't open device, some information will be missing
<yuishi> Device Descriptor:
<yuishi>   bLength                18
<yuishi>   bDescriptorType         1
<yuishi>   bcdUSB               2.00
<yuishi>   bDeviceClass            9 Hub
<yuishi>   bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused
<yuishi>   bDeviceProtocol         1 Single TT
<yuishi>   bMaxPacketSize0        64
<yuishi>   idVendor           0x8087 Intel Corp.
<yuishi>   idProduct          0x0020 Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<yuishi>   bcdDevice            0.00
<yuishi>   iManufacturer           0
<yuishi>   iProduct                0
<yuishi>   iSerial                 0
<yuishi>   bNumConfigurations      1
<yuishi>   Configuration Descriptor:
<yuishi>     bLength                 9
<yuishi>     bDescriptorType         2
<yuishi>     wTotalLength           25
<yuishi>     bNumInterfaces          1
<Exio> che y uBOTu-fr no trabaja hoy
<yuishi>     bConfigurationValue     1
<yuishi>     iConfiguration          0
<yuishi>     bmAttributes         0xe0
<yuishi>       Self Powered
<yuishi>       Remote Wakeup
<yuishi>     MaxPower                0mA
<yuishi>     Interface Descriptor:
<yuishi>       bLength                 9
<yuishi>       bDescriptorType         4
<Exio> !ops
<kubot> ¡Ayuda! (Usar solamente en casos de emergencias) jpds Sapote dballester Seveas OberonKing effie_jayx LjL RoAkSoAx fetova m4v mimecar guampa chilicuil GridCube
<yuishi>       bInterfaceNumber        0
<yuishi>       bAlternateSetting       0
<yuishi>       bNumEndpoints           1
<yuishi>       bInterfaceClass         9 Hub
<yuishi>       bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused
<yuishi>       bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub
<yuishi>       iInterface              0
<yuishi>       Endpoint Descriptor:
<yuishi>         bLength                 7
<yuishi>         bDescriptorType         5
<yuishi>         bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN
<yuishi>         bmAttributes            3
<yuishi>           Transfer Type            Interrupt
<yuishi>           Synch Type               None
<yuishi>           Usage Type               Data
<yuishi>         wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes
<yuishi>         bInterval              12
<yuishi> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<yuishi> Couldn't open device, some information will be missing
<Souchiro> jajajajajaja
<Souchiro> a alguien se le olvido decir pastebin
<chilicuil> esta en el titulo del canal...
<Souchiro> lol
 * Souchiro no suele leer el topic 
<Exio> el topic no se lee hasta que te ganas ban por 2 meses chilicuil
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> lol
<Souchiro> vamos, el ban no es efectivo
<Souchiro> xD
<chilicuil> Exio: =)
<dzup> que malote el guampa
<guampa> puedo ponerme mas malo si siguen con el OT :)
<Querien> Buenas noches. Hay aplicaciones de Iphone que poseen su propia IP. ¿Como puedo conectar con esa IP determinada para compartir carpetas? (Ruego asesoramiento para mega novato.
<chilicuil> Querien: no creo que las aplicaciones en si mismas sean capaces de obtener una ip..., intentas pasar archivos de tu computadora a tu iphone, o al reves?, que aplicacion tienes instalada en iphone?, donde entra ubuntu en la ecuacion?
<Querien> Si, hay aplicaciones que tienen su propia IP. La que más me ocupa es "Quick Office". Si puedo accader a las carpetas puedo importar y exportar. Hasta ahora con Windows/7 era simplemente conectar con una unidad de red, ecribia la IP y examinar. Y ya estaba.
<chilicuil> si puedes accesar desde windows desde una unidad de red, tal vez ocupen.., samba.., dame unos minutos, voy a enterarme de que va Quick Office, si es samba deberias poder hacerlo tambien desde nautilus (el navegador de archivos de ubuntu)
<Querien> es algo como el openoffice, libre office etc
<Querien> pero en version iphone
<Querien> he elido algo sobre samba, pero no tengo ni idea de como funciona
<mimecar> en nautilus, smb://ip
<mimecar> no necesitas más
<chilicuil> si, prueba lo que dice mimecar Querien =)
<Querien> ok, pero como he dicho soy mega novato, ¿que es nautilus? si sirve de algo estoy con el Pear  Linus 7 pero solo tres dias. Perdonar mi ignorancia.
<mimecar> Querien, lo primero, ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<Querien> Pear linus 7
<Querien> linux
<mimecar> pasa al canal #ubuntu-es-cafe
<mimecar> ya que no estas usando ubuntu
<Querien> es una version de linux basada en ubuntu pero con similitud a apple
<mimecar> una versión basada en Ubuntu no es Ubuntu
<mimecar> pasa al otro canal y miramos tu problema
<chilicuil> Querien: nautilus es el navegador de archivos, "Files" en otros sistemas operativos, el administrador de archivos en Windows.., es el programa desde donde creas y abres archivos
<Querien> vaya! y donde tengo que ir para esto? creo que todo es ubuntu salvando los graficos
<mimecar> Querien, /join #ubuntu-es-cafe
<mimecar> pasa a ese canal
<Querien> ok aqui se llama finder como en mac
<Querien> pero es lo mismo
<chilicuil> pues da click en ese y prueba lo que dice mimecar , y tambien intenta pasar a #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<chilicuil> digo.., #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Querien> que se supone que es eso de cafe?
<mimecar> el canal para cosas que no son ubuntu
<mimecar> cualquier tema que no sea soporte
<Querien> insisto, el Pear Linux 7 tiene soporte ubuntu
<Querien> pero gracias de todas formas
<mimecar> Querien, si no quieres pasar al otro canal para tener soporte dilo
<Querien> me voy a buscar informacion a otro sitio
<vitimiti> bye
#ubuntu-es 2013-04-10
<opahc> exit
<THE_DUDEZ0R> Hola
<THE_DUDEZ0R> Soy el terror de las nenas
<THE_DUDEZ0R> Hablenme
<dzup> ahi te hablan m4v
<THE_DUDEZ0R> Entonces dime m4v
<m4v> THE_DUDEZ0R: este canal es para soporte de Ubuntu solamente.
<THE_DUDEZ0R> quieres unos besitos ricos ricos?
<Guest10700> hola
<Guest10700> hay alguien por ahi?
<Guest10700> bueno por si alguien lee dejo mi problema mientras sigo intentando aunque ya llegue a un punto donde mi poco conocimiento llego a su fin
<Guest10700> instale fuduntu en mi netbook ya que segun lei es muy util para este tipo de equipos. tiempo despues tuve que reinstalar windows en una particion donde ya estaba insalado pero me piso el grub. intente recuperarlo con super grub disk y fue para peor ya que nada bootea
<Guest10700> en este momento estoy desde una live cd de ubuntu. recurro a este canal ya que mi problema es que para recuperar el grub, segun tengo entendido, debo montar el sistema de linux. fuduntu usa lvm, al cual despues de varias lecturas logre montar desde el live
<Guest10700> pero ya no se que debo asignar a cada cosa, realmente quede mareado
<Guest10700> realmente necesitaria tener mi pc funcionando para dentro de unas horas, por eso estoy trasnochando intentando solucionar el problema
<Guest10700> nadie? :(
<erAbuelo> buenas
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
 * xoan buenas
<mbr_> Exit
<aguitel> alguien puede acceder al sitio ubuntu.com ?
<dsoto> si
<aguitel> dsoto, desde mi lugar no puedo acceder
<aguitel> estuve bajando ubuntu desde el sitio oficial con el programa axel el cual se interrumpio en algun momento ,podria ser que el sitio me baneo y ahora ya no puedo ingresar ?
<p47_> No puedo pasar trafico con copenvpn, es decir me conecta a la vpn pero el internet se cae, alguna idea ?
<p47_> ya hice ip forward pero nada creo que el problema es iptables, alguien me ayuda con iptables ?
<buenaventura> más que iptables, pareciera un tema de ruteo
<buenaventura> quieres salir a internet a través de la vpn?
<p47_> buenaventura, de hecho me estoy dando cuenta que si grabo una iptables y despus hago iptables -L no veo nada
<p47_> no se estan guardando
<p47_> por ejemplo, acabo de hacer esto: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.8.0.0/24 -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE
<p47_> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.9.0.0/30 -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE
<p47_> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.9.1.0/30 -o eth1 -d 192.123.123.39 -j MASQUERADE
<buenaventura> no hagas eso
<p47_> hago iptables -L y no se nada como si no se guardaran
<p47_> ¿Que?
<buenaventura> pegar esas líneas aquí
<buenaventura> primero
<buenaventura> ok, conectas a la vpn sin problemas
<buenaventura> es correcto?
<p47_> si
<p47_> si me conecta
<buenaventura> ahora, más que probable, tu puerta de enlace haya cambiado
<buenaventura> eso podrás verlo con sudo ip ro
<p47_> no se que hacer buenaventura :S
<p47_> deja veo
<buenaventura> no lo pegues acá
<buenaventura> ahora
<buenaventura> lo que importa, es
<buenaventura> tú qué quieres hacer?
<p47_> Quiero tener vpn pero tambien internet que no se caiga el internet
<p47_> te voy a decir que hice
<buenaventura> quieres conectar a la vpn, pero seguir saliendo a internet por el mismo lugar por el que salías antes de conectar?
<p47_> http://crysol.org/es/tunel-openvpn
<buenaventura> no voy a leer el enlace
<p47_> casi ¿al ultimo eso de ipforward etc eso hice y funcionaba hace tiempo pero yaho
<buenaventura> lo que me interesa, es si quieres salir a internet por el mismo lugar por el que salías antes de conectar a la vpn
<p47_> pero ya no salgo a internet solo  hay vpn
<buenaventura> usas network manager para conectar a la vpn?
<p47_> pues como sea, pero que haya internet
<buenaventura> haz una cosa
<buenaventura> en primer lugar
<buenaventura> consulta la salida de 'sudo ip ro' antes de conectar a la vpn
<buenaventura> luego, haz lo mismo pero después de conectar a la vpn
<buenaventura> y elimina todas las reglas de firewall que hayas hecho
<p47_> buenaventura, aqui esta lo que me salio con sudo ip ro http://paste.ubuntu.com/5695413/
<p47_> ok iptables -F cierto ?
<buenaventura> p47_: eso es antes o después de conectar a la vpn?
<p47_> el que te di es antes
<p47_> y este es depues http://paste.ubuntu.com/5695419/
<vitimiti> o/
<buenaventura> son exactamente iguales
<p47_> y este es mi iptables  -L http://paste.ubuntu.com/5695421/
<buenaventura> lo que me llama la atención
<p47_> buenaventura, pues asi esta, deja checo de nuevo
<buenaventura> puedes hacer un ping a 8.8.8.8?
<p47_> estan conectado a vpn o desconectado ?
<p47_> si estoy haciendo ping
<p47_> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=1 ttl=49 time=56.1 ms
<buenaventura> tengo una duda
<p47_> dime.
<buenaventura> si dices que el primer paste es de antes de conectar a la vpn
<buenaventura> de dónde viene la interfaz de red tun0?
<p47_> no lo se estoy dntro del servidor por ssh
<p47_> no tengo ni la menor idea, antes esto funcionaba como lo comentaba pero ahora ya no
<p47_> :(
<p47_> buenaventura, no se que ha pasado pero ya tengo internet
<buenaventura> el servidor es el mismo servidor de vpn?
<p47_> te pego mi ipconfig wait
<buenaventura> o se conecta como cliente a otro?
<buenaventura> bueno
<buenaventura> usa ipconfig/all
<buenaventura> :P
<p47_> mira http://paste.ubuntu.com/5695434/
<buenaventura> ookkayyy...
<buenaventura> en serio ibas con lo de ipconfig
<buenaventura> lo siento, pero en ese punto no puedo ayudartte
<p47_> buenaventura, aqui esta. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5695436/
<p47_> buenaventura, en que punto ?
<buenaventura> no puedo darte soporte para win realmente
<buenaventura> porque no es el lugar, y porque no sé
<buenaventura> !windows
<kubot> Para desinstalar Ubuntu en favor de Windows, ver http://www.configurarequipos.com/doc1140.html | #Ubuntu-es no es un canal de soporte de Windows, visita ##windows para eso.
<joseCO> buenas alguien sabe porque razon despues de instalar phpmyadmin no puedo entrar desde el navegador :/
<dzup> http://localhost/phpmyadmin  *clic
<joseCO> voy
<joseCO> not found
<dzup> y ... http://localhost *clic?
<joseCO> It works! :)
<joseCO> sera el puerto?
<dzup> tienes mysqld up?
<aguitel> estuve bajando ubuntu desde el sitio oficial con el programa axel el cual se interrumpio en algun momento ,podria ser que el sitio me baneo y ahora ya no puedo ingresar ?
<dzup> puedo pensar muchas cosas que estarian mal, pero mejor explica tu configuracion, por ejemplo, es local tu mysqld, navegador? como quieres accesar y como estaba antes y los etc que pongas.
<joseCO> sip tengo mysqld up
<GridCube> aguitel, no es probable
<erAbuelo> y el server web, tambien esta up?
<aguitel> GridCube, mi tema es que no accedo a ningun sitio relacionado con ubuntu.com y tampoco a ubuntuforums.org
<joseCO> sip
<dzup> joseCO, mysql -u root -p
<joseCO> conectado
<dzup> joseCO, que comando corrio antes de esto?
<joseCO> antes de cual
<GridCube> aguitel, te tira algun error?
<dzup> antes de instalar o cuando instalo phpmysql
<dzup> phpmyadmin
<joseCO> no recuerdo
<aguitel> GridCube, The connection has timed out
<dzup> ok, que dice /ls -al /var/www
<joseCO> pero no me deja crear bases de datos en la terminal
<dzup> joseCO, uhh ...error?
<joseCO> escribo no solo no me marca nada despues ddel comando
<joseCO> igual cuando doy show databases
<dzup> saca un paste de eso
<joseCO> voy
<dzup> aguitel, parece que es su firewall
<dzup> aguitel, si pudieras hacer un wget <url/del/iso/descargando> para verificar si esque es o no el programa / firewall
<aguitel> dzup, nes que no conozco la url de la iso a descargar
<joseCO> http://pastebin.com/V7gMuAxW
<aguitel> dzup, estoy buscando 12.10 amd64
<joseCO> ahi ta
<GridCube> aguitel, que es lo que estabas haciendo esactamente?
<dzup> joseCO, las instrucciones de mysql terminan con un ;
<aguitel> GridCube, bajando ubuntu con axel desde la terminal
<GridCube> un iso? desde que url?
<joseCO> >
<joseCO> ahi sin hacer nada
<aguitel>  axel http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/precise/daily-live/current/precise-desktop-amd64.iso
<joseCO> mira el ls de /var/www
<joseCO> index.html  index.php  owncloud
<dzup> la -al
<dzup> ls -al
<GridCube> aguitel, ahi pregunte en #ubuntu-website
<GridCube> a ver que responden
<aguitel> ok gracias
<aguitel> ya lei
<dzup> joseCO, y en para que se ejecute *notamysql debes terminr cada comando con un ; (punto y coma)
<joseCO> :)
<joseCO> si era eso
<joseCO> que petardo
<joseCO> disculpa
<joseCO> y ahora para acceder a phpmyadmin
<dzup> ya lo instalo?
<joseCO> sip
<dzup> normalmente es un clic n http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<GridCube> aguitel, igual, lo mejor seria que lo torrentees
<aguitel> GridCube, no puedo acceder altorrente
<aguitel> no se cual es la direccion del torrente (isotorrente)
<GridCube> aguitel, esa url que me pasaste, quitale precise-desktop-amd64.iso y ahi estan todos los archivos incluidos los torrent
<aguitel> ok
<joseCO> dzup no puedo entrar
<joseCO> donde estara el errror ya reinstale
<dzup> que error?
<GridCube> aguitel, no estas baneado
<aguitel> que lo pario
<GridCube> aguitel, reincia tu router/modem
<aguitel> ok
<dzup> joseCO, que error?
<joseCO> not foud
<joseCO> *found
<dzup> joseCO, que comando uso para instalar phpmyadmin y que dijo?
<joseCO> aptitude install phpmyadmin
<dzup> joseCO, ls -al /var/www
<joseCO> index.html  index.php  owncloud
<aguitel> GridCube, era eso ,reinicie el router y funca
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> perfecto
<aguitel> GridCube, compre una netbook y estoy tratando de ver como instalar ubuntu ,tiene el uefi
<dzup> joseCO, cat/etc/issue
<dzup> joseCO, cat /etc/issue
<joseCO> si
<joseCO> Debian GNU/Linux 7.0 \n \l
<dzup> joseCO, que dice cat /etc/issue
<joseCO> eso dice
<joseCO> ya lo abri con nano y me dice eso
<dzup> quita tu aptitude install y usas apt-get install phpmysql ... click en http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<joseCO> ok
<GridCube> aguitel, boot-repair es tu amigo
<aguitel> GridCube, estoy viendo el tema de las particiones
<GridCube> aja si
<GridCube> !uefi
<kubot> UEFI es una especificación que define una interface (puente) entre el sistema operativo y el firmware base, es un remplazo del BIOS. Para mayor información sobre UEFI ver: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extensible_Firmware_Interface . Para instalar Ubuntu y sus derivados en equipos con UEFI habilitado ver: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI (inglés)
<joseCO> dzup sigue igual
<joseCO> not found
<dzup> joseCO, estas en arch?
<dzup> o ubuntu?
<joseCO> ubuntu
<joseCO> porque estaria en arch
<joseCO> ?
<GridCube> porque hay gente rara
<dzup> es bastante rara su problema, de acuerdo a ubuntu su /var/www/phpmysql deveria apuntar asu localhost/phpmyadmin
<GridCube> phpmyadmin?
<GridCube> porque no workbench?
<dzup> eso desconozco GridCube pero si joseCO fuera tan amable de paste sus .conf de apache podria saber donde estaria apuntando su apache server.
<joseCO> si lo hice con workbench
<joseCO> esperen y no tengo un phpmyadmin en /var/www
<joseCO> ahi no esta ese archivo
<dzup> *sub ls -al direcorio o softlink*
<joseCO> miren lo me da con el comando whereis phmyadmin
<joseCO> phpmyadmin: /etc/phpmyadmin /usr/share/phpmyadmin
<joseCO> como borro un soflink
<joseCO> softlink*
<joseCO> listo eso era
<joseCO> la solucion era
<joseCO> ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin /var/www/phpmyadmin
<joseCO> muchas gracias dzup
<dzup> de nada, tu mismo lo resolviste
<joseCO> si en el apache.conf estaba hacia donde apuntaba
<Xago> hola muchachos...quién usa alguna aplicación para medir en % la capacidad o alcance de un access point wifi?
<Xago> he buscado en el repo de ubunt, pero no he encontrado nada
<dzup> si no hay alcanze en todo en este mundo no se puede medir lguna capacidad, osea hablas de "the matrix" ?
<dzup> Xago, .
<dzup> soy rudo y lo se pero, ...como puedes mdir alguna capacidad de algo que no se ve?
<Xago> jajajaja....:D
<Xago> he buscado en el repo de ubuntu, pero no he encontrado nada
<Xago> hola muchachos...quién usa alguna aplicación para medir en % la capacidad o alcance de un access point wifi?
<GridCube> iwscanner
<GridCube> Xago,
<Xago> GridCube, y funciona para ubuntu?
<buenaventura> iwspy
<buenaventura> si no me equivoco, es parte de wireless-tools
<buenaventura> así que deberías tenerlo
<Xago> GridCube, lo instalé, pero me da error.
<GridCube> Xago, yo lo uso
<GridCube> que error te da?
<riccardo_> hola buenas tengo un problema, despues de actualizar la version de ubuntu no me funciona el mouse, asi q ahora he reiniciado con la penultima version
<riccardo_> alguien me puede ayudar?
 * GeMiNniS buenas
 * GeMiNniS bye
<david_hm> Hola, cómo voy al canal de hardware? Disculpad mi ignorancia.
<mimecar> ¿qué canal de hardware?
<david_hm> No hay un canal de hardware dentro de la red de ubuntu?
<mimecar> este canal está en la red de IRC Freenode
<mimecar> y en los canales en español dedicados a ubuntu no hay uno genérico para hardware
<mimecar> ¿cuál es la duda concreta?
<david_hm> Buscaba consejo sobre la compra de una grafica
<mimecar> mientras sea ati / nvidia no hay demasiados problemas
<mimecar> suelen ir con ubuntu
<david_hm> Bueno, ya sigo investigando, gracias!
<erAbuelo> buenas
<vitimiti> bye
<scribo> hola alguien me puede facilitar ayuda, porfavor
<GridCube> !pregunta | scribo
<kubot> scribo: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<scribo> Bueno resulta que soy noob en esto de Ubuntu, lo instale apenas hoy, todos mis datos los respalde en una particion que tengo de mi disco...
#ubuntu-es 2013-04-11
<scribo> y quería saber como puedo acceder a esa partición... disculpe por escribir en 2 creí que al poner Alt+Enter se pondría abajo...
<GridCube> no hay necesidad de quebrar las oraciones
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> scribo, abri un navegador de archivos cualquiera y la particion tiene que aparecer al costado
<GridCube> si no tendria que estar bajo /media/nombre_de_la_particion
<scribo> En media no aparece... y no esta en ninguna parte :c
<GridCube> scribo, abri una terminal y ejecuta >> sudo fdisk -l << y pega el resultado en pastebin y pasanos la pagina
<scribo> abrir una terminal? que es eso?
<GridCube> en el dash de ubuntu pone: terminal
<scribo> escribo "sudo fdisk -l"??
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> te va a pedir tu contraseña
<GridCube> cuando la escribas no vas a ver nada
<GridCube> eso es una medida de seguridad
<scribo> http://ivpaste.com/v/smgoIhmD
<scribo> ese es el paste...
<GridCube> no tenes otra particion
<GridCube> solo una con tu swap
<scribo> nooo pero si yo la tenia... no me digas que el sistema operativo me la borro
<GridCube> pues ahi solo lista una particion de datos scribo
<GridCube> lo siento
<scribo> tenia unas fotos super importantes hay... me van a matar :c
<GridCube> :(
<scribo> no hay manera de recuperarlas? solo las fotos...
<GridCube> scribo, tenes algun disco externo? un pendrive ? algo?
<GridCube> es posible pero puede tomar mucho tiempo
<GridCube> y necesitas donde poner las cosas para que no se sobre escriban
<scribo> si tengo algo de 4gb...
<GridCube> no podes usar la misma particion que esta tratando de escanear
<GridCube> ok scribo lo que podes hacer es usar testdisk, o en tu caso si solo te interesan las fotos photorec
<GridCube> pero es la misma herramienta
<GridCube> scribo, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Paso_A_Paso
<scribo> nono tengo una tarjeta de 4gb con su adaptador... ok muchas gracias...
<GridCube> cuanto mas grande es el disco a escanear mas tiempo toma, obviamente, y no hay seguridad de que recupere todo, hay sobreescritura, pero si las cosas estaban ahi, todavia van a estar, te doy una probabilidad del 73.42321221% de recuperar todo
<GridCube> lo siento scribo :(
<GridCube> una pena
<GridCube> scribo, como te dije, photorec es tal ves tu mejor opcion, es mas sencillo que testdisk http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_Paso_A_Paso
<scribo> solo eran 50gb... no creo que se demore mucho...
 * GridCube nusabe
<GridCube> P: yo he tenido que tirar testdisk sobre un disco de 300gb y estube como 7 horas
<GridCube> ... no es que jamas haya formateado sin querer un disco de 300gb e instalado un sistema operativo ensima sin hacer un backup ni nada... jamas... no tienen pruebas!
<scribo> jeje xD
<scribo> am... como ejecuto el photorec? porque le doy abrir y nada...
<GridCube> desde una terminal
<GridCube> leete el manualcito
<GridCube> antes de hacer nada
<scribo> creeme que leo y leo pero no entiendo mucho... como dije es mi primer dia con ubuntu
<GridCube> bueno si, photorec es un curso rapido intesivo de linux
<scribo> pude ejecutarlo pero me dice esto:   PhotoRec is free software, and
<scribo> comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
<scribo> No harddisk found
<scribo> You need to be root to use PhotoRec.
<GridCube> pues se root :D >> sudo photorec <<
<GridCube> sudo te hace root
<GridCube> tambien, scribo trata de no pegar texto de la terminal directamente aca,esta ves fueron tres lineas, pero igual, trata de usar pastebin :)
<scribo> Orden no encontrada...
<GridCube> como que no, si recien lo ejecutaste y te dijo que fueras root
<GridCube> no pongas >> <<
<scribo> no lo puse...
<GridCube> P:
<GridCube> que pusiste?
<scribo> sude photorec_static
<GridCube> _static?
<GridCube> no... solo photorec
<scribo> si asi se llama el ejecutador de photorec...
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> el mio no
<scribo> este dice Photorec_static
<GridCube> scribo, como instalaste photorec?
<scribo> no se solo decia descomprimir le di a descomprir y me salio una carpeta con los ejecutadores...
<GridCube> a ya, lo descomprimiste
<scribo> si ps... eso hice...
<GridCube> esta bien tenes que estar en esa carpeta en la terminal, supongo que esta en descargas, asi que pones
<GridCube> cd Des[tab]/Ph[tab]
<GridCube> por [tab] me refiero a que apretes la tecla tab
<GridCube> y te mudas a esa carpeta donde esta photorec_static
<GridCube> avisame cuando estes ahi
<scribo> despues de Ph presiono Tab pero no me sale nada mas...
<GridCube> tal ves es ph
<GridCube> las mayusculas y minusculas son distintas en linux
<scribo> era tes
<scribo> por que la carpeta dice testdisc
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> claro
<GridCube> perdon
<GridCube> ahora estas en el directorio donde esta photorec_static ?
<GridCube> tal ves tengas que ir a una carpeta llamada linux tambien
<scribo> bueno ya esta en Descargas/testdisc ahora escribo Photorec_static?
<GridCube> con cd linux
<GridCube> una ves que estes donde esta photorec_static, la minusculas o mayuscula es importante, ejecutalo asi: sudo ./photorec_static
<GridCube> ./
<GridCube> es importante, el ./ le dice a la terminal, "ejecuta este archivo que esta aqui, en este directorio"
<GridCube> :)
<scribo> bash: sudo./photorec_static./: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<scribo> scribo@scribo-Inspiron-1525:~/Descargas/testdisk-6.13$
<GridCube> un espacio entre sudo y ./
<scribo> entro entro :D, el espacio faltaba xD
<GridCube> :D
<scribo> pero... no se parece en nada al tutorial y nada me recuerda al nombre del disco...
<GridCube> tenes solo un disco
<GridCube> pasame un screenshot
<GridCube> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<scribo> http://imagebin.org/253554
<scribo> :D
<GridCube> bueno el primero ese elegi
<GridCube> ya lo estas haciendo?
<scribo> lo elegi, ahora me salieron 2 cosas mas -.-
<GridCube> eso sirve para recuperar archivos de cualquier disco que encuentres incluso de pendrives y eso
<GridCube> scribo, y si, vas a tener que ir viendo
<scribo> pongo el que dice "[ Other     ] FAT/NTFS/HFS+/ReiserFS/..."??
<GridCube> si, si era un disco de windows el que perdiste estaba en ntfs
<GridCube> asi que ntfs es el formato que va a tener que escanear
<scribo> que dificil es este S.O. pero no me rendire...
<GridCube> no es tan dificil, solo tuviste que hacer algo muy complicado el primer dia
<scribo>  "[   Whole   ] Extract files from whole partition" o "[   Free    ] Scan for file from ext2/ext3 unallocated space only"?
<GridCube> whole
<scribo> http://imagebin.org/253555
<GridCube> ok, esta parte es mas complicadita, pusiste tu pendrive?
<GridCube> pero es lo ultimo que tenes que hacer antes de sentarte a esperar que termine
<GridCube> pusiste el pendrive?
<scribo> oh espera aun no lo pongo
<scribo> como se si lo reconocio para formatearlo antes...
<llueve__> Gente no usen redes sociales no libres, son malebolas se quedan con sus datos. cut07.tk/bTz
<GridCube> pues si lo reconocio aparece al costado en el navegador de archivos, para formatearlo necesitas instalar gparted, usa el centro de software para instalarlo
<scribo> no ps no sale en el navegador...
<GridCube> scribo, pues que mal
<GridCube> scribo, lo siento pero debo ir a comer, luego a dormir
<GridCube> te dejo lo siento
<GridCube> guampa, che, Exio, alguno le puede dar una mano a scribo
<GridCube> :)
<guampa> ?
<Exio> idk either]
<guampa> cual es el problema scribo?
<scribo> am... debo decirles todo nuevamente? :s
<guampa> espera que leo el backlog
<guampa> ah, sobreescribiste una particion
<scribo> si y necesito recuperar unas fotos importantes...
<scribo> tu, me puedes ayudar?
<guampa> estaba mirando, photorec tendrias que usar
<guampa> el paquete se llama testdisk
<guampa> el tema es que mientras sigas instalando cosas en la particion, seguis sobreescribiendo lo que habia
<scribo> no he instalado nada...
<scribo> solo el S.O.
<guampa> claro hablo del programa de recuperacion que tendrias que instalar
<scribo> ya tengo el test disk, ya estabamos apunto y quede aqui cuando se fue Grid... http://imagebin.org/253555
<guampa> tenes un pendrive?
<guampa> scribo:
<scribo> tengo una tarjeta trato de respaldar los datos para formatearla pero no me deja respaldar me da errores
<guampa> la tarjeta tiene errores?
<scribo> no ps es la de mi telefono
<guampa> aver, tenes una terminal abierta?
<scribo> si pues la de la imagen que te envie...
<guampa> ok, apreta q para salir del programa
<scribo> listo volvi al punto de inicio que era este... http://imagebin.org/253554
<guampa> apreta control+c
<scribo> en la terminal?
<guampa> si scribo
<scribo> listo ya lo hice :s
<guampa> ok, ahora escribi esto: pastebinit
<guampa> fijate si te tira un error o se queda sin decir nada
<scribo> en la misma terminal no?
<guampa> siempre en la terminal
<guampa> scribo: y chango?
<scribo> me perdi ._.
<scribo> no se que paso se cerro la terminal :S
<guampa> oka, pero avisame, asi mantenemos un ritmo viteh
<guampa> cosa que no se hagan las 5 de la matina
<scribo> okok
<guampa> abri una terminal
<hola1245> como se instala ubuntu 12.10 en una laptop acer serie 4560 (yo lo instale pero me salen algunas partes pixeladas)
<scribo> si ya abri una
<scribo> ahora que?
<guampa> ok, ahora en esa terminal escribi: pastebinit
<guampa> fijate que s
<guampa> *sucede
<guampa> puede tirarte un error, o puede quedarse ahi sin hacer nada
<guampa> que hace?
<scribo> dice esto El programa «pastebinit» puede encontrarse en los siguientes paquetes:
<scribo>  * pastebinit
<scribo>  * pastebinit
<scribo> Intente: sudo apt-get install <paquete seleccionado>
<guampa> perfecto
<scribo> scribo@scribo-Inspiron-1525:~$
<injertopc> travesia con un disco ntfs... mientras redimensionaba con gparted ocurrio un maldito error
<guampa> scribo: ok, no lo vamos a instalar igual
<guampa> era para vers i lo tenias, porque ayuda
<guampa> pero es mejor que no instales nada
<guampa> scribo: anda con un navegador a pastebin.com
<injertopc> la particion quedó ilegible desde linux
<guampa> en vez de pasar screenshots, cuando tengas que pasar info de la terminal a este canal, lo que vas a hacer es seleccionar texto en la terminal, pegarlo en pastebin.com
<guampa> y luego poner aca la direccion web
<guampa> entendes?
<injertopc> asi que comence a investigar intenté todo con ntfsundelete y al final no pasó nada
<injertopc> segui buscando
<redlwyuvisu-u> hola a todos en el foro.
<injertopc> y me encontre con photorec pero era para uso en sistemas de archivos sanos que solo se elimino cosas a recuperar, entonces encontre testdisc"!!!!
<injertopc> EXCELENTE
<guampa> injertopc: cual es tu consulta?
<injertopc> aunque no he seguido todo al pie de la letra este post me ayudo sobremanera: http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/5355575/Recuperar-datos-como-un-experto-con-Ubuntu.html
<redlwyuvisu-u> Tengo un problema con mi servidor squid, el problema es que en la LAN no cargan algunos videos de youtube
<injertopc> básicamente guampa no hay consulta es solo un compartir!!!!
<redlwyuvisu-u> algunos si reproduce pero otros se queda con el icono de cargando
<scribo> si guampa... ahora que hagfo?
<guampa> injertopc: ok, valoro tu intencion, tene en cuenta que este canal es para consultas nomas
<guampa> hay un canal mas adecuado para eso que es #ubuntu-es-cafe
<injertopc> también me ayudó: fuse para montar sftp a un directorio local
<redlwyuvisu-u> pero en mi servidor si los puedo reproducir facilmente, y no  es problema de la velocidad de conexion  por que hago test de velocidad y los resultados osn altos
<redlwyuvisu-u> ok, muchas gracias guampa
<injertopc> montar SFTP a un DIR local: http://www.marblestation.com/?p=723 FUSE!
<guampa> scribo ok, en la terminal escribi: cat /proc/partitions
<guampa> injertopc: por favor, hace tu colaboracion en el canal que te indique
<guampa> este canal es para consultas
<injertopc> bueno guampa es verdad es que recuerdo una vez hacce tiempo me paso similar y en este mismo canal no pudieron ayudarme...
<scribo> listo ahora?
<guampa> injertopc: es una cuestion de suerte si
<injertopc> jaja
<guampa> scribo: ahora selecciona lo que te devolvio el comando y pasalo por pastebin como te dije
<injertopc> me pase muuuchas horas leyendo y probando cosas
<injertopc> pero aprendi mucho
<guampa> asi se aprende :)
<injertopc> estoy listo para recuperar datos de discos :)
<guampa> heh, justo estoy ayudandolo a scribo con una situacion parecida
<guampa> scribo: seleccionas en la terminal, luego click derecho, copiar
<guampa> despues pegas ese texto en el cuadro de pastebin.com y lo envias
<guampa> cuando recarga la pagina copia la direccion del navegador y la pegas aca en el canal
<scribo> http://pastebin.com/3k13902
<guampa> ok
<guampa> esta mal la direccion
<guampa> seleccionala en el navegador, click derecho, copiar
<scribo> http://pastebin.com/1UG8LjZh
<guampa> ok, ahora si
<guampa> mmcblk0 es la tarjeta, y mmcblk0p1 es la particion en la tarjeta ok?
<guampa> scribo:
<scribo> no entendi ._.
<guampa> me tengo que ir en 16 minutos
<guampa> scribo: la tarjeta tuya
<scribo> mi tarjeta...
<guampa> la que vas a usar para guardar lo que recuperes con testdisk
<scribo> esta puesta
<guampa> ok
<scribo> pero antes que nada quiero respaldar los archivos que son de mi cell por que la quiero formatear antes de usarla
<guampa> y adonde lo vas a respaldar? al disco rigido??
<guampa> no podes escribir nada ahi entendes
<guampa> vas a sobreescribir lo que tenes que recuperar de la particion
<guampa> si los queres respaldar hacelo en otra computadora
<scribo> ps no tengo otra computadora :s
<guampa> ok, entonces tenes que elegir
<guampa> los archivos de la pc o los de la tarjeta?
<guampa> me quedan 12 minutos :S
<scribo> pues tengo otra tarjeta de 2gb que esta vacia... puedo usar esa no? xD
<buenaventura> siendo las 23:55 en argentina...
<injertopc> 13.04 es lts???
<guampa> y entonces porque perdes media hora con esto?
<guampa> que digo media
<injertopc> sino, cual es la proxima???
<scribo> no se :C pense que como esta es de 4 serviria :c
<guampa> no quiero mirar el backlog :(
<scribo> ok esperame vot por la otra tarjeta?
<scribo> guampa no puede ser un dvd-r?
<scribo> no?
<guampa> me voy scribo, yo te diria que uses la tarjeta
<dzup> anda buscando una rueda cuadrada
<guampa> es mas facil
<guampa> una rueda cuadrada tampoco creo que sirva, en mi opinin
<scribo> ok...
<scribo> gracias por todo...
 * GeMiNniS buenas
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<asir2> holaa
<asir2> ai alguien
<asir2> ?
<vitimiti> o/
<erAbuelo> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaadios
<carlos_> buenos dias!
<GridCube> !hola | carlos_
<kubot> carlos_: Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<carlos_> Alguien que domine postgresql?
<carlos_> tengo una duda que me tiene bloqueado
<GridCube> !pregunta | carlos_
<kubot> carlos_: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<GridCube> aunque postgres probablemente sea para #ubuntu-es-cafe
<carlos_> estoy haciendo una función y cuando la ejecuto me dice que hay un problema con la asignación... pero si la hago fuera de la función me perfectamente... El error en concreto es:
<carlos_> ERROR:  query "SELECT 'Las notas de % son', alumne" returned 2 columns
<carlos_> y el resultado es nombre...
<carlos_> http://pastebin.com/drMrvQDj DEjo aqui el codigo y el error que me da
<GridCube> :D carlos_ ahora a esperar un rato
<carlos_> a ver si hay suerte, estoy estudiando y el profesor no contesta.. ni en el foro del isntituto
<carlos_> gracias #GridCube
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<Carlos30> ¿Sabe alguien si al tener instalado "bumblebee" se activa la gráfica secundaria cuando es requerida sin necesidad de usar el comando "optirun"?
<GridCube> ni idea
<Carlos30> Yo pensaba que era estrictamente necesario usar el comando "Optirun" pero he estado probando juegos sin el comando y me funcionan francamente bien. Después he probado a ejecutar el comando y no funcionan.
<Carlos30> ¿Cómo puedo saber que error me está dando el escritorio ubuntu?
<Carlos30> ¿Hay un log donde buscarlo?
<mimecar> ¿qué error tienes?
<Carlos30> alguno relacionado con la gpu intel.py
<Carlos30> pero no se donde ver que es lo que falla...
<mimecar> gpu intel.py???
<Carlos30> creo que tiene que ver con el brillo del portátil
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<Carlos30> 12.10
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<Carlos30> sip, lo último que me pone en lo de enviar informe es intel.py
<Carlos30> si
<Carlos30> actualizado a día de hoy mimecar
<mimecar> intel.py puede ser cualquier cosa
<mimecar> ¿en que aplicación sale?
<Carlos30> si pero me sale tambien una ventana comentando algo de gpu intel
<Carlos30> pero viene en inglés y no sé a que se refiere
<Carlos30> el caso es que suele suceder cuando tengo el brillo cambiado a mi gusto, al enviar el informe de error me lo vuelve a poner al máximo
<mimecar> en que aplicación te sale el error
<Carlos30> eso quisiera saber...¿como podría verlo?
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> algo estarás haciendo cuando te sale el error no?
<mimecar> o sale sin tocar ningun programa?
<javier_> hola. instalando darktable se me ha apagado el computador, y ahora, cuando intento instalar otra vez por terminal, me dice que hay errores al procesar darktable, darktable-dbg y liblensfun0. Cómo puedo arreglarlo? Gracias! (no ha funcionado sudo dpkg --configure -a, o cleam, o autoremove, purge darktable...)
<Carlos30> sin tocar nada
<chilicuil> los mensajes de error se alojan en /var/crash Carlos30, pero contienen información muy técnica y en ingles, no creo que viendolos puedas arreglar el problema
<Carlos30> Gracias por la información chilicuil
<Carlos30> aparece aleatoriamente, unas veces estoy navegando otras leyendo algo, otras no hago nada y aparece igualmente
<mimecar> javier_, ese programa es de los repositorios?
<javier_> mimecar, está en los repositorios, pero lo he instalado desde PPA
<chilicuil> si tu computadora no se esta quemando y el brillo no varia por esos mensajes, te recomiendo que deshabilites esos mensajes Carlos30, http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-disable-apport-error-reporting-in-ubuntu/
<javier_> mimecar, para tener la última versión
<mimecar> javier_, si usas un PPA no estas usando los repositorios
<Carlos30> chilicuil, el caso es que si varía el brillo. Me aparece el error y después me pone el brillo al máximo
<mimecar> Carlos30, entonces sólo te pasa cuando modificas el brillo no?
<javier_> mimecar, si, a eso me refería. Que estoy usando PPA, a pesar de que una versión anterior del programa puede instalarse desde repositorios
<Carlos30> si mimecar pero no en el momento de modificarlo sino después de...no sé media hora, toda la tarde...
<mimecar> javier_, un PPA puede tener errores
<mimecar> si se ha apagado el ordenador solo puede ser un problema de refrigeración
<mimecar> por instalar un programa no se apaga el ordenador
<javier_> mimecar, la cosa es que hoy mismo he formateado el computador. Pero ayer, en la misma versión de ubuntu por la misma PPA, tenía el programa bien instalado. Por eso creo que ha sido un problema al apagarse a mitad de la instalación (he formateado para tener una instalación de ubuntu "fresca" y reorganizar mis particiones)
<chilicuil> Carlos30: entiendo, en ese caso, si le has dado "Enviar reporte" a alguno de esos mensajes, ahora mismo deberia estar reportado en launchpad, y solo queda esperar que algun desarrollador solucione el problema, si conoces la liga al reporte, pasamela y puedo ayudarte a encontrar alguna correcion alternativa
<javier_> mimecar, es que se me ha desconectado el cable y la bateria estaba desconectada. Accidente :S
<mimecar> desinstala todo lo relacionado con ese programa
<javier_> mimecar, si, lo he intentado, incluso con purge
<javier_> mimecar, puedo desinstalar el programa, pero no ese paquete liblensfun0
<mimecar> pon en pastebin todo el texto que sale al quitarlo
<javier_> mimecar, me dice No se escribió ningún informe «apport» porque ya se ha alcanzado el valor de «MaxReports»
<javier_> mimecar, y también "dpkg: error al procesar liblensfun0 (--purge):
<javier_>  El paquete está en un estado muy malo e inconsistente - debe reinstalarlo
<javier_>  antes de intentar desinstalarlo.
<javier_> "
<mimecar> usa pastebin por favor
<mimecar> instala de nuevo el paquete, fuerzalo a que lo haga
<Carlos30> chilicuil, no tengo ni idea a donde irá el reporte...¿puedo averiguarlo de algún modo?
<javier_> mimecar, si, perdona por no usar pastebin. Cómo fuerzo a que lo haga?
<mimecar> no se si era con '-f'
<javier_> mimecar, nada... http://paste.ubuntu.com/5699422/
<chilicuil> Carlos30: si, cambia el brillo nuevamente, espera a que falle, cuando te salga el dialogo, selecciona la opcion pertinente para reportar el problema, y completa todos los pasos, probablemente te pida datos extra (puedes escribirlos en español), tambien probablemente te pida crear una cuenta en launchpad.net, hazlo, al final, te reenviara a una pagina donde estara alojado el problema, o te dira que ese problema ya existe y te dara la url de
<Carlos30> mira, chilicuil justo en este momento acaba de saltarme la ventana de diálogo
<chilicuil> Carlos30: genial, entonces sigue el proceso para reportarlo
<Carlos30> la primera ventana dice asi: " se ha detectado un problema en un programa del sistema, ¿Quiere informar de este problema ahora?
<chilicuil> javier_: he visto ese error antes
<Carlos30> voy a pinchar en informar del problema
<chilicuil> !forcedpkg javier_
<kubot> javier_: En casos muy extremos, y cuando otros metodos han fallado, utiliza $ sudo rm -rf /var/lib/dpkg/info/PAQUETE* && sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq PAQUETE para desinstalar un paquete, este método solo debe ser usado en última instancia y cuando alguien mas te lo sugiera
<Carlos30> ahora me pide la contraseña
<javier_> chilicuil, gracias, voy a intentarlo
<chilicuil> si Carlos30, escribela
<Carlos30> Ahora me aparece una segunda ventana que dice asi: Lo sentimos, Ubuntu 12.10 ha experimentado un error interno. Si sigue teniendo problemas, intente reiniciar el equipo.
<Carlos30> Pinchando en mostrar detalles me aparece lo siguiente: ExecutablePath /usr/share/apport/apport-gpu-error-intel.py
<chilicuil> Carlos30: ok, pero le has dado click en reportar el problema?, en la ventana actual ves algun boton para hacerlo?
<Carlos30> sip pone "enviar un informe de error para ayudar a corregir este problema" y lo tengo seleccionado. le doy a continuar
<chilicuil> Carlos30: si por favor
<Carlos30> Y ahora me aparece una tercera ventana que dice: Pport has detected a possible GPU hang. Did your system recently lock up and/or require a hard reboot?
<chilicuil> Carlos30: bueno, te esta preguntando si tu sistema recientemente ha tenido alguna actualizacion mayor que requiera reiniciar el sistema, es decir, hay veces que ubuntu hace actualizaciones que requieren reiniciar el equipo, ahora pregunta si la ultima actualizacion ha sido de ese tipo
<Carlos30> vale entonces le doy a NO
<Carlos30> después me dice: Your display manager log files may help developers diagnose the bug, but may contain sensitive information such as your hostname. Do you want to include these logs in your bug report?
<Carlos30> Le doy que SI
<chilicuil> Carlos30: pregunta si autorizas que se envie el nombre de tu equipo como parte de los archivos de depuracion, creo que puedes seleccionar que SI, a menos que no puedas compartir el nombre de tu equipo
<Carlos30> Y por último se sale otra ventana que dice: "apport" Would you be wiling to do additional debuggin work?" i dont know, no, i just need to know a workaround, yes, if not too technical, yes, yes, including runnin git bisection searches
<chilicuil> ok, vale, ahora pregunta si estarias dispuesto a hacer ciertas pruebas para ayudar a los desarrolladores a corregir el problema, cuales son los botones que te aparecen?
<Carlos30> aceptar y cancelar
<Carlos30> y varias opciones (las he puesto en la frase anterior)
<chilicuil> ok, entonces selecciona la opcion: i just need to know a workaround | adicionalmente, si te permite seleccionar mas de una opcion, selecciona,  yes, if not too technical
<Carlos30> la cuestión que en éste punto ya me ha cambiado el brillo al máximo
<javier_> mimecar, chilicuil, gracias a los dos, parece que se ha solucionado con las instrucciones que invocó chilicuil
<mimecar> intenta no usar muchos PPA
<chilicuil> Carlos30: si, eso lo entiendo y continuara pasando mientras no se arregle ese problema, intento ayudarte para enviar los datos tecnicos necesarios para corregirlo, si no deseas continuar, puedes no hacerlo, pero el error seguira pasando y no podremos hacer nada para ayudarte a corregirlo, puedes decidir dejar de cambiar el brillo manualmente como medida extrema
<javier_> mimecar, ya, sé que quizás no es lo mejor, pero es bueno tener las últimas versiones de algunos programas. Por lo general, no me han dado problemas (de hecho, aún no estoy seguro de que fuera un problema del PPA en este caso. De hecho, tras arreglarlo he conseguido instalar desde PPA correctamente). Pero ralentiza mucho el apt-get update...
<Carlos30> chilicuil lo comprendo. ahora tengo la ventana del informe con todos los detalles que se van a enviar
<Carlos30> una vez que le dé a continuar creo que se cierra
<chilicuil> Carlos30: si, dale a continuar, y espera unos minutos
<Carlos30> ya se ha cerrado
<Carlos30> entonces ¿no puedo saber el "launchpad" hacia donde ha ido el informe?
<chilicuil> si, hay un proceso que trabaja en segundo plano para enviar esos detalles, espera 15 minutos, y si no pasa nada puedes comentarlo
<javier_> por cierto, alguno qué ha pasado con ubuntu-tweak en 13.04? no puedo encontrar el paquete
<mimecar> javier_, la 13.04 no ha salido
<javier_> ah... no lo sabía. Gracias!
<scribo> aloha :9
<Hennry> hola a tod@s
<chilicuil> Carlos30: si despues de ese tiempo, no pasa nada, abre una terminal (puedes escribir terminal en el menu principal y seleccionar la primera aplicacion), y ejecutar: ubuntu-bug /var/crash/aqui_el_nombre_de_tu_reporte #eso forzara a ubuntu a crear un reporte con los datos de tu problema
<chilicuil> hola Hennry
<scribo> alguien me ayuda? :)
<chilicuil> Carlos30: ahora salgo, si despues consigues el numero de reporte, puedes enviarmelo y con gusto te ayudo a encontrar una solucion
<Carlos30> Gracias chilicuil has sido muy amable
<Hennry> sin querer he cerrado sesión y he seleccionado para iniciar un escritorio que no está instalado, ahora esta la pantalla en negro y solo el puntero, he intentado editar desde sesión con alt+f2 con el comando sudo /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults -s xfce o xubuntu-destop sin resultados
<mimecar> Hennry, si un escritorio no está instalado no deberías poder seleccionarlo
<Hennry> ¿como inicio otra vez xfce por defecto?
<mimecar> reinicia y selecciona bien el escritorio
<Hennry> lo he hecho, solo está el puntero
<mimecar> usas login automático?
<Hennry> si
<mimecar> tendrás que desactivarlo
<Hennry> sería buena opción es verdad
<Hennry> desde terminal podrías decirme como se hace mimecar ?
<mimecar> no se el archivo que controla el autologin
<mimecar> es una opción que no me gusta usar
<mimecar> si buscas en google "desactivar inicio automático ubuntu"
<mimecar> debería salirte la forma de hacerlo
<Hennry> he estado buscando modificar el archivo donde se selecciona el escritorio, pero voy a buscar lo que me comentas
<Hennry> desde ahora a mi tampoco me va a gustar el autologin
<Hennry> si lo encuentro lo reporto...
<scribo> bueno resulta que antes tenia w7 y tenia 2 particiones una de 110gb y otra de 50gb el ubuntu lo sobrescribir sobre w7 y no se como pero el ubuntu me borro la otra partición donde tenia todo lo que respalde, ahora necesito recuperar algunas cosas, me dijeron que instalara el testdisk lo tengo, también el photorec, que es el que necesito usar por que necesito recuperar unas fotos importantes y...
<scribo> ...quise seguir un tutorial pero al llevar solo 1 día con este S.O. no pude seguir el tuto por que no entendí... alguien podría ayudarme?
<mimecar> scribo, coge un disco externo
<mimecar> inicia con clonezilla
<mimecar> clona el disco duro y trabaja sobre la copia del disco duro
<mimecar> aparte, un backup NUNCA puede estar en el mismo disco
<mimecar> necesitarás un disco duro externo tan grande como tu disco actual
<scribo> no tengo ningún otro disco :c
<mimecar> no deberías trabajar directamente sobre el disco que tiene el problema
<mimecar> lo más "rápido" sería clonar la partición que quieres recuperar en un disco externo
<mimecar> restaurarla en una máquina virtual y recuperarlo en la máquina virtual
<mimecar> lo importante es que no escribas en la partición que tenía los datos
<mimecar> esa es la forma "segura"
<mimecar> si no puedes hacerlo, aprende antes a usar testdisk y photorec
<mimecar> scribo, yo te recomiendo que trabajes con una copia de la partición
<scribo> ok, bueno lo otro es... llevo apenas 1 día con este S.O y ya me esta dando errores... con scripts y me handa lento ahora no se por que...
<mimecar> para que tienes que usar scripts?
<scribo> no se man el navegador me daesos errores
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<mimecar> el navegador no te puede dar errores
<mimecar> si no has hecho cosas raras en el equipo
<Carlos30> me recomendais agregar xorg-edgers?
<scribo> no le he hecho nada tío...
<mimecar> para que lo necesitas?
<mimecar> scribo, versión de ubuntu
<Carlos30> por si soluciona el error de gpu intel
<mimecar> Carlos30, no es seguro que solucione el problema
<Carlos30> podría probar si no hay mucho riesgo de "inestabilidad"
<Carlos30> por eso preguntaba si me recomendáis probar o mejor estarme quietecito
<scribo> Ubuntu 12.10
<mimecar> scribo, con todas las actualizaciones?
<scribo> no... hay 329 q salen q no he instalado
<mimecar> ponlas todas
<scribo> ok, oye mira esto me sale en el navegador, A script on this page may be busy, or it may have stopped responding. You can stop the script now, or you can continue to see if the script will complete.
<scribo> Script: http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/rsrc.php/v2/yp/r/nLhXKNeE2eT.js:7
<scribo> mime...
<mimecar> para el fallo de firefox actualiza primero el sistema
<mimecar> para los datos, busca un disco externo
<scribo> pero no tengo disco externo
<mimecar> es lo más seguro si quieres recuperar los datos
<mimecar> si trabajas directamente en el disco puedes afectar a los datos si no usas bien la herramienta
<scribo> pero por eso te pedia ayuda para no cometer errores con el photorec...
<mimecar> no me ha hecho falta usar esa herramienta
<scribo> om...
<scribo> oye pero conrespecto a los errores que me da el s.o? y que se pone lento por que sera? si apenas lleva 1 dia?
<mimecar> scribo, no has puesto las actualizaciones
<mimecar> es normal
<scribo> a pero cuando actualice andará bien?
<mimecar> sin tener el sistema actualizado no hay soporte
<mimecar> tienes que poner todas las actualizaciones
<scribo> pero si instalo mas cosas... sigo sobrescribiendo los otros archivos...
<Hennry> mimecar te comento mi progresos/desprogresos según he encontrado el archivo que guarda la configuración de inicio de ubuntu es /etc/gdm/custom.conf (no existe en mi xubuntu) con el comando sudo /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults -s )tu_escritorio_por_defecto) modifica  /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf he puesto xubuntu.desktop ahora si aparece la ventana de inicio y ponga el escritorio que ponga da un pantallazo negro y vuelve al
<Hennry>  mismo sitio, no se si lo estoy empeorando :s
<Hennry> alguien que me pueda echar un cable
<Souchiro> /etc/gdm/custom.conf <------------ ese es para gnome
<Souchiro> no para xfce
<chilicuil> Hennry: sugiero que te logees en una tty, y reinstales lightdm para restaurar la configuracion anterior
<chilicuil> Hennry: sudo apt-get --purge remove lightdm #toma nota de otros paquetes que ubuntu elimine
<chilicuil> Hennry: sudo apt-get install lightdm #mas los paquetes que elimino ubuntu
<Hennry> Souchiro, no se su semejante para xfce
<Hennry> voy a probar...
<Souchiro> xubuntu usa xfce como entorno grafico
<Hennry> chilicuil, al intentar instalar quiere instalar paquetes que tenia instalados en el escritorio por defecto, como por ejemplo quiere instalar pulseaudio (uso alsa) o evolution
<Hennry> Souchiro, pero hay alguna manera de saber cual es el semejante para xfce? en la web no he podido encontrarlo
<chilicuil> Hennry: usa sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends lightdm
<Hennry> chilicuil, he hecho el proceso y al hacer un reboot sigue dando el pantallazo de arranque pero se vuelve, sin embargo si le doy a sesión de invitado entra al escritorio pero en mi usuario no
<Hennry> me explicaré mejor, selecciono el usuario, el escritorio xubuntu --> pantallazo con lineas de arranque y vuelve para que selecciones
<Hennry> por si sirve de algo esto ocurrió cuando al cerrar sesión, y volver a logearme seleccioné por error un escritorio llamado openbox
<chilicuil> Hennry: entiendo.., mmm, creo que fallo la reinstalacion para reconfigurar lightdm, lo que describes pasa cuando falla el sistema para correr el entorno seleccionado (openbox), sugiero que elimines openbox, de esta manera lightdm intentara arrancar otro sistema de ventanas
<chilicuil> Hennry: sudo apt-get --purge remove openbox
<chilicuil> Hennry: si eso no funciona, puedes crear otro usuario, $ sudo adduser otro_usuario #luego te logeas con ese usuario y configuras lightdm graficamente, mm, si eso tampoco funciona, puedes instalar otro manejador de arranque, slim por ejemplo, $ sudo apt-get install slim
<Hennry> por cierto cuando purge lightdm y desistaló lo diferentes paquetes, dijo: "se encontraron errores al procesar: lightdm E: sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Hennry> voy a hacer los pasos que me comentas
<chilicuil> Hennry: suerte
 * user-cat hol -a
<SergioMeneses> buenas buenas!
<chilicuil> hola SergioMeneses o/
<chilicuil> hola user-cat
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, ve' pensé que estaba en el -mx
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: =)
<Hennry> chilicuil, a configurarlo gráficamente te refieres que copie el lightdm del nuevo usuario? cada usuario tiene el suyo? o es común? /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<chilicuil> Hennry: con configurarlo graficamente me refiero a que uses una utilidad como ubuntu tweak: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<Hennry> vale, voy a conocer esta aplicación, muchas gracias chilicuil
<chilicuil> Hennry: buena suerte
<nedapi> hola auxilio cada vez que entro en internet con firefox o cualquier navegador se me cierra la sesion
<nedapi> abro firefox y se cierra la sesion que pasa????
<nedapi> auxilio que hago?
<chilicuil> nedapi: cuando te refieres a que se cierra la sesion te refieres a que cierra las aplicaciones y te presenta un dialogo de login?
<nedapi> sisisi
<nedapi> chilicuil:
<nedapi> exacto
<nedapi> y en este momento ps -A
<nedapi> presenta un firefox en 9665
<nedapi> pero el sudo kill 9665 dice....
<nedapi> bueno ahora no dice nada
<nedapi> pero se cierra
<nedapi> intentaré desde terminal con -safe-mode
<nedapi> nota importante: el sistema está practicamente recien instalado es de 32bits lo instale a traves de un alternate
<nedapi> el hardware no mostró rarezas en funcionamiento en ningun momentoi
<chilicuil> nedapi: solo pasa con firefox?, con que otros navegadores?, que version de ubuntu usas?
<nedapi> chromium
<nedapi> midori
<nedapi> no tengo otro instalado
<nedapi> el centro de software se cerraba solo
<nedapi> pero hace un rato logre instalar chromium
<nedapi> desde la cuenta de invitado tambien pasa igual
<nedapi> alguna sugerencia?
<nedapi> vuelvo en tres minutos
<ivedci89-eliricc> chilicuil:  nedapi
<ivedci89-eliricc> aca
<ivedci89-eliricc> probare desde esta otra compu
#ubuntu-es 2013-04-12
<chilicuil> sugiero que corras esos programas desde la terminal y que rederigas su salida a un archivo, ejemplo: $ firefox > firefox.log # y que luego revises ese log, ahi podrias encontrar mas pistas, ivedci89-eliricc
<chilicuil> ivedci89-eliricc: desafortunadamente ahora llega la hr en la que salgo del canal, pero estoy seguro que alguien mas podria seguir ayudandote si provees mas detalles, saludos
<ivedci89-eliricc> muuuy bien, lo loco es que el sistema acababa de actualizarse
<ivedci89-eliricc> ok
<ivedci89-eliricc> muuchas gracias
<ivedci89-eliricc> no me deja entrar a la configuracion de complementos...
<ivedci89-eliricc> firefox se cierra
<Hennry> me tengo que ir, bye bye
<nedapi> chilicuil
<nedapi> se fue
<nedapi> ok
<nedapi> bueno la cosa era deshabilitar la aceleracion por hardware del navegador web
<nedapi> ... espero que no me vuelva a ocurrir..
<nedapi> con otro programa
<nedapi> exit
<gabriel> Hola gente. ¿Alguno sabe de algún canal de chat sobre animación 3d (si es sobre pov-ray mejor) en español?
<tkw_one_malo> alguien me puede ayuda con el arranque de una imagn .iso en un servidor PXE
<tkw_one_malo> dzup: ?
<joseCO> buenas noches
<joseCO> alguien sabe como acceder remotamente a owncloud atravez de internet
<joseCO> el server ya esta montado tengo un a ip publica estatica
<joseCO> pero no se que debo configurar
<fedesilva> Hola, quiero saber si es posible ejecutar funciones de bash con el dash de unity
<fedesilva> O si hay alguna forma de interactuar con la terminal desde dash
<erAbuelo_> buenos dias
<Hennry> hola a tod@s
<Hennry> Uso  simple backup para copias de seguridad, esta todo bien configurado sin errores, pero cuando voy hacer uso de un backup dice "esta instantánea parece vacía" y no puedo restaurar nada,  pero luego voy a la carpeta donde esta el backup y la carpeta donde esta No esta vacía
<Hennry> lo hago como administrador...
<erAbuelo> re
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
 * xoan buenas
<scribo> que tal, queria resolver una duda... los archivos .exe funcionan en ubuntu? por que necesito instalar unos progromas...
<flypp> scribo, instala wine. Luego-> wine "fichero.exe"
<scribo> el wine no encuentro en centro de software?
<flypp> sí
<flypp> apt-get install wine
<flypp> más rápido
<scribo> ok, se esta instalando... con esto me correran todos los programas que funcionan con widows?
<flypp> todos no, muchos sí
<scribo> hay alguna lista de cuales?
<flypp> winehq.org
<scribo> mira bro, te explico... yo uso programas de edicion musical como Adobe audition, y cubase... y esos necesitan vst... en ubuntu se puede instalar esos plugins?
<ScribO> como puedo encontrar la ruta de un programa que acabo de instalar?
<erAbuelo> hi
<hashashin> ScribO, dpkg -L paquete , te debería decir que ficheros ha instalado y por ahí tendrás el /usr/bin/xxxx que supongo será lo que buscas
<erAbuelo> hasta mas tarde
<GridCube> hasta luego
<ScribO> en windows cuando daba 2ble clic en un archivo .reg me decía si quería ejecutarlo y yo le ponía que si pero en ubuntu me abre un editor de texto... como puedo ejecutar el reg?
<buenaventura> sabes lo que es un reg?
<ScribO> lo siento, lo siento me acaban de decir que no puedo hablar de eso... mil disculpas :c
<tkw_one_malo> buen dia
<tkw_one_malo> necesito ayuda para arrancar una imagen .iso desde un servidor PXE
<tkw_one_malo> la imagen es una version ubuntuhardy.iso ...  es una imagen liveCD
<tkw_one_malo> es para que sirva de sistema operativo provicional en el cliente, pues no tiene disco duro
<tkw_one_malo> ya tengo trabajando el servidor TFTP y el servidor DHCP dnsmasq y tengo creado el menu default del pxelinux.0 ..
<smatic> hola a todos ultimamente la version ubuntu 12 tiene bugs, que estara pasando mi gwibber se tiro, mi chromium se sale al buscar en la url.. pfff :(
<chilicuil> y esa entrada a donde apunta tkw_one_malo ?
<tkw_one_malo> yo puedo arrancar el kernel y initrd  porque se los he extraido a la imagen iso
<tkw_one_malo> pero al empezar el booteo veo me tira kernel panic
<tkw_one_malo> y pienso que es porque no sabe cual es la imagen iso que debe abrir
<tkw_one_malo> ¿como le digo al PXE que abra la imagen ISO que le corresponde al kernel y al initrd que han sido lanzados
<tkw_one_malo> he provado con varias minidistros y todas en algun momento dan algun error y eso me lleva apensar que el PXE no sabe que imagen .iso debe abrir.
<tkw_one_malo> chilicuil:  el servidor tftp lo tengo direccionado a una partiion distinta a la del sistema ... asi que cuando arranco el cliente sin habe cargado dicha particion en el sevidor .. en la pantalla del cliente me dice:  imposible encontrar fichero pxe en la direccion (la de la partiicion que se debe montar)
<chilicuil> nunca he montado imagenes iso tkw_one_malo, pero si he instalado y arrancado muchas veces desde archivos linuz e initrd.tar.gz, las imagenes .iso de ubuntu, tienen caracteristicas especiales, por ejemplo casper y el formato iso9660, creo que deberias agregar esas opciones al menu de pxe, y tambien a la maquina servidor, mira aqui hay una guia, no tengo idea si es correcta, pero revisandola por encima me hace sentido: www.howtogeek.com/61263
<chilicuil> sobre ese segundo error.., asegurate de tener montada siempre esa particion
<tkw_one_malo> eso lo hice para probar si esta apuntando correctamente
<tkw_one_malo> es una forma muy simple de probar si el servidor PXE esta apuntando a la carpeta correcta
<tkw_one_malo> chilicuil: ya he probado con el casper sin el casper ... y siempre me tira error ... ....
<chilicuil> tkw_one_malo: entonces no tengo idea, tal vez si haces una pregunta en #ubuntu-installer ellos tengan una idea, ojo, ese canal es de desarrollo, pero si haces la pregunta con suficientes detalles tecnicos, te la contestan, son los responsables de ubiquity.., la mayor parte del dia hacen arranques como el que intentas hacer
<tkw_one_malo> chilicuil: ok, gracias por la colaboracion
<MrTulias> Buenas. Estoy intentando conectar el teléfono (sony xperia u) al pc (con ubuntu 12.04 actualizado), pero no hay manera. En el log de syslo me dice que lo que conecto  "was not a MTP device", pero en los ajustes de conectividad del móvil es lo que dice, y no lo puedo modificar... ¿Cómo accedo al móvil?
<GridCube> MrTulias, http://www.htcmania.com/showthread.php?t=256524
<GridCube> MrTulias, http://www.htcmania.com/showthread.php?t=300101
<BxCx> Buenas tardes.
<BxCx> Alguno de ustedes ha tenido problemas con el control de brillo de la pantalla utilizando los bonotes del teclado?
<mimecar> !detalles BxCx
<kubot> BxCx: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<BxCx> Tengo una Lenovo G580 y, cuando utilizo la aplicación para controlar la cantidad de brillo en mi pantalla, simplemente no funciona. Aún cuando el indicador esté en 0%, el brillo es igual que si estuviera al 100%
<BxCx> Pasa lo mismo si lo hago desde la aplicación de ajuste de brillo o si utilizo la combinación de teclas para tal efecto.
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<BxCx> 12.10
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<BxCx> Sí, de hecho, ayer le hice un #sudo apt-get update y, posteriormente un #sudo apt-get upgrade
<mimecar> !brillo
<kubot> El brillo funciona en Ubuntu a través del subsistema ACPI, si no funciona en tu equipo, prueba con métodos alternativos: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Brillo
<BxCx> Revisando. Gracias...
 * GeMiNniS Buenas noches
<BxCx> Buenas noches GeMiNniS
<WyReSP> chicos... tengo un problema con una aplicación
<WyReSP> estaba intentando jugar online con un amigo a un juego llamado teeworlds y no podemos conectarnos al mismo server
<WyReSP> porque el juego tiene diferentes versiones en su ordenador y en el mío
<WyReSP> los dos estamos usando ubuntu pero el suyo es 10.04 y el mío es 11.10
<WyReSP> de modo que no puedo forzar el paquete a desactualizarse (en mi caso) o a actualizarse en el suyo
<WyReSP> hay alguna forma de "sintonizar" las versiones? ... porque no consigo hacerlo con synaptics ...
<chilicuil> WyReSP: sugiero que alguno de los 2 desinstale su version, descargue el .deb de la version de la otra persona e instale esa
<chilicuil> WyReSP: por ejemplo, si estas usando 11.10, desinstala el juego en tu equipo y luego descarga los .debs de http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/teeworlds
<WyReSP> guay ;)
<WyReSP> él no va a poder actualizar su versión no? ... lo más práctico es que yo disminuya la mía cierto? chilicuil ?
<chilicuil> WyReSP: si, por que es mas facil que las dependencias de una version antigua se resuelvan en tu computadora que al reves.., la version que estas usando puede tener dependencias que no existen en Ubuntu 10.04
<WyReSP> ;)
<WyReSP> gracias :D
<chilicuil> WyReSP: buena suerte =)
<Querien> Buenas noches. Alguien sabe como cambiar la version de nautilus 3.6.3 por la version 3.4.2?
<chilicuil> Querien: hola, buenas noches, eso no se puede hacer con los repositorios oficiales de ubuntu, sin embargo puedes instalar una version de un ppa (repositorio externo), algunas veces los programas que se instalan a traves de ppas no son tan estables como las versiones que son ubuntu (por que son preparados por desarrolladores no oficiales), asi que puedes tomar o dejar el riesgo.., http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-install-nautilus-36-or-
<Querien> Gracias.
<chilicuil> Querien: si has instalado nautilus 3.6 a traves de un ppa, entonces puedes eliminar ese ppa y ubuntu instalara la version estable por defecto
<Querien> gracias
<WyReSP> chilicuil, como puedo saber mi arquitectura?
<chilicuil> WyReSP: en una terminal escribe 'arch'
<chilicuil> WyReSP: te puede aparecer i686 (32 bits) o amd64 (64 bits)
<WyReSP> pone x86_64
<WyReSP> igual estoy jaja
<chilicuil> es de 64 bits entonces, selecciona el link 'amd64'
<WyReSP> chilicuil, y como instalo el .deb sin pasar por el centro de software?
<WyReSP> bueno, es igual
<WyReSP> me lo va a instalar en la versión que quiero :)
<WyReSP> y no podía tener las dos versiones?! :S
<WyReSP> y ... no me lo instala ... :S chilicuil abro el .deb me carga el centro de software y cuando le doy a instalar se queda pillado ...
<WyReSP> me pone esto en el centro de software ... La dependencia no se puede satisfacer: teeworlds-data (= 0.5.1-3ubuntu1) chilicuil  :S
<chilicuil> WyReSP: sip, descarga ese archivo de aqui: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/teeworlds-data
<WyReSP> ya... ya lo tengo
<WyReSP> pero ... me dice eso cuándo hago doble click en el .deb
<WyReSP> La dependencia no se puede satisfacer: teeworlds-data (= 0.5.1-3ubuntu1)
<dabor> WyReSP: # dpkg -i paquete.deb  (más las dependencias) de todas maneras lo mejor es instalar desde los repositorios
<chilicuil> estas confundiendo, http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/teeworlds-data (dependencia), con http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/teeworlds (programa)
<chilicuil> WyReSP: instala primero la dependencia, y luego el programa
<WyReSP> ahmm
<WyReSP> ok ;)
<chilicuil> WyReSP: ese proceso lo hace automaticamente apt / el centro de software, pero cuando se quieren instalar programas manualmente, uno mismo instala los programas en el orden correcto
<WyReSP> entiendo :D
<WyReSP> los .deb de la 0.6.1 no están ahí? chilicuil ?
<chilicuil> WyReSP: en donde?, perdon, no te entendi
<WyReSP> nada ;)
<WyReSP> solucionado :D
<WyReSP> muchísimas gracias por tu ayuda :D
<chilicuil> WyReSP: wee, diviertete =)
#ubuntu-es 2013-04-13
 * GeMiNniS buenas noches
<BxCx> BxCx:
<Querien> Buenos dias. Alguien puede decirme que tengo que hacer en samba para conectar con el servidor y acceder a http://xxx.xxx.x.xx:Puerto?
<vitimiti> hi
<XiguandA> alguien me aconseja un programa para convertir archivos dvr a avi o mpeg??los que vienen en el centro de software no me reconoce los dvr
<hashashin> XiguandA, ffmpeg
<Carlos30> Hola, una pregunta, si me instalo la beta 2 de ubuntu 13.04, ¿cuando salga la definitiva tendré que reinstalar o actualizando no haría falta?
<GatoLoko> Aviso a desprevenidos: Ubuntu 8.04, 10.04 Desktop y 11.10 se quedan sin soporte el dia 9 de mayo, queda menos de un mes. Si alguno teneis que actualizar ya va siendo hora.
<teenwood8> :)
<mimecar> Querien,
<tkw_one_malo> alguien podria decirme que significan estos comandos:
<tkw_one_malo> $ sudo zcat initrd.gz | cpio -i -H newc -d
<tkw_one_malo>   $ find | cpio -o -H newc | gzip -4 > ../initrd0.gz
<mimecar> estas modificando el arranque de un kernel?
<tkw_one_malo> esta montando un servidor PXE y para ello estaba usando una imagen Molinux.iso ... pero nunca me funciono
<tkw_one_malo> y en algun turorial vi esos dos comandos .. pero no se explica para que sirven.
<mimecar> zcat es para trabajar con archivos comprimidos
<mimecar> cpio para extraer archivos
<mimecar> básicamente estas metiendo en el arranque del sistema otro archivo
<tkw_one_malo> ¿que archivos se estan metiendo?
<mimecar> los que encuentra con el find
<mimecar> los comandos están encadenados
<mimecar> saca archivos del init.rd, aplica varios comandos...
<tkw_one_malo> segun parece esta creando un nuevo initrd con mas ficheros dentro... ¿eso para que se hace?
<mimecar> estará usando archivos del sistema que se está ejecutando en ese momento
<tkw_one_malo> mimecar: porque es necesario exportar las carpetas donde se montan las imagenes en un servidor PXE??   de todas ls pruebas que hice la unica que me funciono fue con una imgan linux-mint-11  (ubuntu con cambios)  ...
<mimecar> no he trabajado con pxe
<mimecar> si haces modificaciones en el arranque de ubuntu
<mimecar> usa ubuntu y no derivados
<tkw_one_malo> estoy intentando con eso del servidor PXE ... haber si logro aprender a realizar instalaciones maxivas
<tkw_one_malo> *masivas
<mimecar> no puedes hacer clones?
<tkw_one_malo> si, puedo clonar particiones y montarlas en cada equipo .. pero solo podria de a uno por vez.
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> puedes hacerlo en red
<tkw_one_malo> mientras que con un PXE y un switch ... podria instalar la misma imagen a todos los equipos que se conecten al switch ... (claro qeu solo estoy imaginando)
<wicope_> Hola, tengo una historia con inetd y apache, supongo que tengo que configurar inetd para incluir apache. La cosa es que cuando tengo inetd activo no puedo acceder a apache. Veo que inetd: sudo netstat -lnp | grep :80 tiene el puerto en uso: tcp 0 0 0.0.0.0:80 0.0.0.0:* ESCUCHAR 2768/inetd , con lo que lo mato a sangre fria sudo killall -9 inetd y revivo de los muertos apache: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart Alguien me ayuda a con
<tkw_one_malo> para que usan apache?
<wicope_> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Servidor_HTTP_Apache
<mimecar> wicope_, para tener un servidor web sólo tienes que instalar apache
<anubis> hola a todos
<wicope_> hola mimecar y a todos
<anubis> perdonen tengo un problema con gtk-recortmydesktop
<anubis> y es que no me graba el sonido de lo pasa en mi escritorio
<anubis> supongamos que grabas un tuto y pones el reproductor exaile a que ponga una cancion
<wicope_> anubis: y que has intentado hacer para solucionarlo?
<anubis> estube mirando en la red
<mimecar> !detalles anita-ernesto
<kubot> anita-ernesto: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<mimecar> dichoso autocompletado
<mimecar> !detalles anubis
<kubot> anubis: Mira lo que dije hace un momento.
<anubis> los detalles
<anubis> son
<anubis> record para abreviar
<anubis> graba lo que sucede en la pantalla
<anubis> pero queiro que grabe lo que pasa en mi escritorio sonido incluido
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<anubis> bueno ahora estoi con xubuntu
<mimecar> lo mismo se aplica
<anubis> que es con el que grabare y hare las pruebas
<anubis> ya ya lo sabia
<anubis> pero mire en la red
<anubis> y solo me aparecia configurar las obciones y listo
<anubis> pero aun configurandolas no se olle el sonid
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de xubuntu estas usando?
<anubis> de lo que reprodusco en mi escritorio
<anubis> 12.04.01
<anubis> perdon
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<anubis> 12.04.02
<anubis> si
<mimecar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1482533
<anubis> voi a leerlo
<anubis> un momento
<wicope_> lo acabo de probar en mi equipo y si graba el sonido, ... pues tengo pulseaudio, escucho a traves del ice-cat (navegador) y tengo el gtk-recordmydesktop por defecto en la pestaña sonido y activado la casilla de grabar sonido,
<anubis> pues a mi no me coje el sonido
<wicope_> También tengo los motores de audio (gstreamer, xine y xine phonon KDE) con pulseaudio
<anubis> mmm pues que hago ahora
<anubis> wicope_ o mimecar
<mimecar> ya te he pasado lo que tienes que hacer
<anubis> ya si lo estoi leyendo
<anubis> lo pondre en prectica aver
<wicope_> gstreamer-properties , xine %U , kcmshell4 kcm_phononxine en mi caso lo tengo configurado con pulseaudio pero no se si eso te puede ayudar, ... no se como tienes el sistema.... es sólo una idea
<anubis> gracias wicope_
<wicope_> anubis: osea lo que digo yo es al reves: 4) Open gtk-recordMyDesktop and in sound tab insert "pulse" in place of "DEFAULT"; (lo que se cambia es la configuración del sistema y el gtk-recordmydesktop lo dejo en default) pero más o menos es lo mismo
<anubis> si el gtk lo tenia en default pero como no me iba busque y uno dijo que pusiera $DISPLAY
<wicope_> anubis: mira también en gnome-volume-control que todo este bien,
<anubis> lo puse pero segimos igual
<wicope_> sobre todo en la pestaña Hardware
<anubis> tu como lo tienes configurado
<anubis> yo en la configuracion
<wicope_> anubis: pues en reproducción normal, osea como Estereo Analogico.Duplex (con tildes)
<anubis> yo lo tengo analog stereo duplex
<wicope_> pues igual entonces
<anubis> k es lo mismo que tu
<anubis> bale
<wicope_> vale con v
<anubis> vale XD
<anubis> tecle la b en vez de la v
<wicope_> anubis: puedes hacer pruebas con gnome-sound-recorder el cual tiene una barra que cuando graba se mueve, entonces si te graba con gnome-sound-recorder tambien supongo que te tiene que grabar con gtk-recordmydesktop (es una idea) Porque con gtk-re... tienes que grabar y salvar el audio y se tarda en probar
<anubis> pero este grabador graba  lo que dices por micro y CD no
<anubis> por lo que me pone vamos
<mimecar> anubis, ya has hecho lo que pone en el tutorial?
<anubis> lo estaba haciendo el 1 paso dice instale pulse mixer applet
<anubis> lo introduci en la terminal
<anubis> dijo orden no encontrada
<anubis> quite pulse
<anubis> me dijo mixer que no esta instalado
<anubis> asi que lo voi a instalar
<mimecar> "pulse mixer applet"
<mimecar> no tienes que instalar cada palabra
<anubis> ya
<anubis> sin comillas dice orden no encontrada
<anubis> con comillas
<anubis> no pasa absolutamente nada segun la terminal
<mimecar> http://usemoslinux.blogspot.com/2010/04/pulse-audio-mixer-nuevo-applet-para.html
<mimecar> añade el PPA
<anubis> bale
<wicope_> vale con v
<anubis> perdon
<anubis> vale
<anubis> contento wicope_
<wicope_> es por el bien de todos el que se intente escribir bien,.. no es por fastidiar ni por querer corregir
<anubis> una cosa mimecar
<anubis> esto si no funcionara
<anubis> y solo la simple precencia de esta instalacion
<anubis> no pasaria nada verdad
<anubis> esque en un ordenador con linux
<mimecar> sigue los pasos del tutorial
<anubis> no escuchaba los videos
<anubis> de youtube
<anubis> bale venga ya voi
<mimecar> anubis, los clientes de IRC suelen tener un corrector ortográfico
<mimecar> por si necesitas un poco de ayuda del ordenador
<anubis> ya pero lo que hace el chat es subrayarlo todo aunque este correcto
<anubis> vale ya lo tengo instalado
<mimecar> si has puesto el idioma, no
<anubis> ahora continuo con los otros pasos
<anubis> idioma no me dijo nada
<anubis> solo instalo y ya
<anubis> por terminal
<anubis> bueno mimecar viendo lo que esta configurado con alsa mixer
 * GeMiNniS buenas
<anubis> (master 65<>65 )(master M 0 )( pcm 74<>74) (surround  shared) (center 100 LFE)( 100 line 74<>74)
<anubis> eso es lo que tengo al ejecutar alsamixer mimecar
<mimecar> has puesto al máximo todos los controles excepto el micrófono?
<anubis> sigamos los pasos si tu lo tienes con otra configuracion avisa
<anubis> si todo al maximo
<mimecar> ok
<anubis> bale siguiendo el tutorial y su gia
<anubis> ya ni graba
<mimecar> has iniciado la música?
<anubis> si
<mimecar> has abierto el programa y cambiado el sistema de sonido?
<anubis> si
<mimecar> empiezas la grabación?
<anubis> si
<anubis> y me responde
<anubis> espera
<anubis> la grabacion ha terminado
<anubis> recordmydesktop ha salido con estado :2304
<mimecar> con el programa cerrado, lo inicias, activas la grabación y da ese mensaje?
<anubis> descripcio
<anubis> nose puede conectar servidor
<anubis> si
<mimecar> pon el sistema de audio que tenías antes en el programa
<anubis> m no me acuerdo que puse en el display
<anubis> aaaaggg
<mimecar> ???
<anubis> que puse antes de default
<mimecar> pon el sonido como estaba inicialmente (default)
<wicope_> yo lo tengo en mayuscula: DEFAULT
<anubis> bale
<anubis> con default
<anubis> DEFAULT
<anubis> "DEFAULT"
<anubis> NADA
<mimecar> anubis, no pegues nunca texto en el canal
<mimecar> dentro de un minuto podrás hablar
<mimecar> usa pastebin
<mimecar> !paste anubis
<kubot> anubis: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> anubis, ya te ha quitado el bot el silencio
<anubis> no se si lees esta mensage si
<anubis> lo as leeido
<mimecar> desde que te ha puesto el silencio no ha salido nada
<anubis> a bueno solo dije bale
<anubis> y e pegado algun texto largo ?
<anubis> de ser asi no me acuerdo
<mimecar> vale
<mimecar> NO bale
<anubis> solo puse el mensage
<anubis> jajaja
<mimecar> has puesto un texto de varias líneas
<anubis> vale
<anubis> ya eran 4
<mimecar> y el bot te ha silenciado (es lo que tiene que hacer)
<mimecar> alguna más
<wicope_> si, si estamos de broma
<anubis> bueno ahore que leeo
<wicope_> Basta de Bale
<anubis> otras 4
<anubis> mimecar que cabron me lo e creido
<anubis> XD
<wicope_> anubis: como vas? tranquilo tarde o temprano saldrá
<anubis> ya consegi acordarme de lo que teclee hace 2 ,3 meses
<anubis> y lo puse
<wicope_> si no sale hoy tranquilo, lo importante desde mi punto de vista es aprender, apuntar las cosas para la próxima vez ser mejor y más rápido
<anubis> y ahora esta como antes graba
<mimecar> lanza el programa desde la consola
<anubis> pero sin sonido
<mimecar> y pon los errores en pastebin
<wicope_> seguro que sale algo de python, a mi me salian cosas de python... (aunque no son errores en mi caso)
<anubis> para verlo puse el nombre del programa en la terminal
<anubis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5705750/
<anubis> esto es lo que me da
<mimecar> cambia el sonido a pulse audio
<anubis> wicope_ esque iba a grabar unos tutos y queria sonido
<anubis> mime pase el link lo leeiste
<anubis> y ya voi
<anubis> a cambiralo
<mimecar> anubis, por favor, cuando puedes configurar el corrector de ortografía
<mimecar> o usa otro cliente del irc
<anubis> pero no es tan grave alguna falta de ortografia si se entiende el mensage
<anubis> vale
<anubis> me dice que hay otro error
<anubis> el estado de recordmydesktop  es 758
<anubis> segun la descripcion
<mimecar> ¿has buscado información de ese error?
<anubis> no se pudo abrir/configurar la targeta
<anubis> estoi en ello
<anubis> no hay algo de referencia solo un error que no tiene que ver con el mio en los mismos kernel que tengo yo
<anubis> alguna idea mas mimecar
<anubis> la verdad ahora que me fijo
<anubis> antes de instalar lo que me dijistes si ponia DEFAULT en y pulse o pulso
<anubis> desktop
<anubis> podia grabar
<anubis> sin embargo cuando instale el paquete indicado
<anubis> pita error
<mimecar> si pones el sistema de audio que tenías antes funciona
<mimecar> lo has dicho hace un rato
<anubis> pero no gravaba sonido
<mimecar> antes tampoco
<anubis> aha
<mimecar> tendrás que buscar la forma de arreglar ese código de error
<mimecar> o prueba con un live usb de la 12.10
<anubis> porcierto vosotros veis mi IP cuando me conecto ?
<mimecar> sí
<wicope_> anubis: los tutoriales desde mi punto de vista son mejor escritos y con capturas de pantalla, (para gustos los colores...) sobre lo del gtk-reco.. ya te saldrá tarde o temprano...
<SonikkuAmerica> Podemos.
<mimecar> hola mdb
<anubis> y eso no es una falta de seguridad
<mimecar> no
<anubis> era mbd XD
<mimecar> igual que TODO lo que escribes aquí
<mimecar> queda registrado
<mimecar> eso si, en los logs no está la ip
<SonikkuAmerica> Ninguna persona puede hacer un «whois».
<anubis> si pero alguien al entrar al chat puede ver la direccion
<wicope_> la ip suele ser dinámica, reinicias el router y obtienes una nueva
<anubis> y si la sabe colocar
<anubis> da con al IP
<anubis> mas que nada
<mimecar> anubis, tu IP sale
<anubis> tras observar
<mimecar> y se tarda 1 minuto en ver donde estas
<wicope_> quiero saber eso xD
<anubis> vi que apesar de que se cambie el orden
<wicope_> con la IP te sale la zona del mapa donde estas?
<anubis> coloque la de geminis
<anubis> localize
<wicope_> como el google maps y la ubicación?
<anubis> pero claro a estar conectada desde una wifi
<anubis> no me sale donde esta concretamente sale desviado
<SonikkuAmerica> Una dirección IP dice mucho. O.o
<wicope_> informa que estoy desinformado, donde se mete la ip y se ve el mapa de la ubicación de esa IP ?
<mimecar> la conversación ya está pasando a offtopic
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<anita-ernesto> me llamabas mimecar ?
<SonikkuAmerica> XD
<mimecar> el autocompletado, tun nick fue el primero que salió
<mimecar> y no lo mire antes de pulsar enter
<Darka> hola
<SonikkuAmerica> ¿No odias al autocompleteado?
<SonikkuAmerica> Hola Darka, ¿qué tal?
<Darka> bien bien
<Darka> gozador de vida
<SonikkuAmerica> Yo también
<SonikkuAmerica> No estuve en este canal antes, pero pensé que yo chequee cosas en este canal compañero de Ubuntu; español es mi lengua 2da
<SonikkuAmerica> (Buen cambio de host NEXUS-6)
<Darka> jajajaja
<Darka> seee
<Darka> no e sun mal canal
<SonikkuAmerica> lol
<anubis> para charlar era #ubuntu-cafes-es
<anubis> no
<wicope_> Canal social: /join #ubuntu-es-cafe
<anubis> gracias
<BxCx> Buenas
<mimecar> hola BxCx
<BxCx> hola mimecar
<anubis> adios a todos me voi gracias mimecar por tu guia
<anubis> buna diminata
 * xoan buenas
 * flypp a dormir. Buenas noches canal
<HerbertWest> Holas, en Xubuntu...acaso puedo poner de nuevo que me pida la contrasena al principio
#ubuntu-es 2013-04-14
<vitimiti> bye
<Carlos30> !final
<kubot> Si instalaste una versión Beta o RC de %{ubuntu_devel} y la has mantenido al dia aceptando las actualizaciones del gestor de actualizaciones, entonces ya tienes la version definitiva. Para asegurar haz « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » en un !terminal.
<SonikkuAmerica> clear
<vitimiti> o/
<Tiffon> nas
<XiguandA> hola, ayer me recomendaron para convertir archivos ts a archivos avi un conversor llamado ffmpeg...bien, hoy he descargado wiff del centro de software de ubuntu y no consigue convertirlo...algo tiene q haber mal en la configuración pero no se me ocurre nada q no haya tocado ya...aclarar que el archivo "000.ts" de 1.1 Gb tiene adjunto otro archivo "000.dvr" que creo es la clave para poder convertir el otro archivo ya q su tama
<XiguandA> ño es tan solo de 64 kbytes , alguien me puede ayudar??
<XiguandA> perdon winff
<Apolo> hola
<Apolo> hola
<Apolo> hay alguien activo¿?
<Apolo> tengo una duda con ubuntu
<mimecar> !alguien
<kubot> La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #ubuntu-es-ops comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Por qué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<Apolo> muy tenta
<Apolo> bueno
<Apolo> que tengo una duda muy tonta
<Apolo> Alguien puede ayudarme?
<mimecar> ¿por qué no haces la pregunta directamente?
<Apolo> también
<Apolo> haber la cosa es que acabo de instalar ubuntu 12.04 con maravillosa y ultramoderna version de gnome que no vale una ... y al meterme he visto que tenía una cuenta de admnistrador con la misma contraseña que el root y la he cambiado a normal y ahora al poner la contraseña del root "que se supone que era la misma que la de mi usuario" no me la acepta,yo siempre he usado debian y no había...
<Apolo> ...chorradas de este tipo era simplemente cuentas normales sin derechos de root y cuando querías hacer algo solo te tenías que logear como root y punto,Pero ahora ¿Cual es mi contraseña de root,si no es la del usuario será una de defecto y cual entonces?
<mimecar> en ubuntu el usuario root no existe como tal
<mimecar> es el propio usuario cuando usa sudo
<Apolo> vale y entonces cual es mi contraseña de sudo
<Apolo> ¿?
<mimecar> para que has cambiado la contraseña del usuario?
<Apolo> por que no quería tener la misma contraseña que el root
<Apolo> por seguridad
<mimecar> inicia tu sistema con el modo de recuperación
<mimecar> y cambia la contraseña
<Apolo> volviendo a montar el diretorio raiz¿?
<mimecar> lo seleccionas en el arranque con grub
<Apolo> si,si la teoría me la se,pero lo que yo me pregunto es que ha pasado con la contraseña de mi root por que se ha cambiado automaticamente
<Apolo> en Debian yo no tenía estos rollo
<Apolo> rollos*
<mimecar> Ubuntu no es Debian
<Apolo> no ya,se nota
<mimecar> ni el usuario root está activado
<Apolo> y se puede activar¿?
<mimecar> supongo, pero tendrás que buscar información para hacerlo
<Apolo> pues me parece mucho mejor hacer eso
<Apolo> por que no quiero tener un usuario con derechos de root
<Apolo> es imprudente
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> el usuario no tiene derechos de root
<Apolo> si te atacan con una shellcode
<Apolo> estas jodidos
<Apolo> jodido*
<Apolo> tiene derechos de administrador
<mimecar> no los tiene
<mimecar> crea cualquier archivo fuera de su home y mira si te deja
<Apolo> bueno te deja recurriendo a sudo
<Apolo> pero es por defecto la contraseña de sudo
<Apolo> es la misma que el usuario administrador
<Apolo> POR K¿¿?
<mimecar> porque el usuario root NO EXISTE
<mimecar> y para usar sudo necesitas poner la contraseña del usuario
<Apolo> mierda y si te atacan¿?
<mimecar> y si te atacan y sacan el password de root?
<mimecar> lo mismo
<mimecar> sudo sin el password no hace nada
<mimecar> si no te gusta esa forma de trabajar usa otra distribución
<Apolo> asi que por decirlo de alguna manera en ubuntu la organizacion,es que el usuario administrador es como un root
<Apolo> pero ahora que lo pienso
<Apolo> si tu te logeas como su
<mimecar> el usuario sin usar sudo no es root
<Apolo> entonces es lo mismo
<Apolo> por que tu te puedes logear como su
<Apolo> y ya eres root
<Apolo> o poner sudo
<Apolo> da =
<mimecar> poniendo la contraseña del usuario
<Apolo> siii
<mimecar> lo mismo que pasar a root con su y poner otra contraseña
<Apolo> si
<Apolo> eso
<Apolo> vale creo que lo comprendo
<Apolo> y no me mola mucho eso
<Apolo> pero bueno le daré una oportunidad
<Apolo> entonces al cambiar el usuario a usuario normal
<Apolo> digamos que me he cargado el root
<Apolo> por que no tengo nigun otro usuario administrador
<mimecar> ya te he dicho antes como recuperarlo
<Apolo> bueno pues lo haré
<Apolo> gracias
<Apolo> yo lo que creía que esto era como backtrack o el server de msf... que tenías una contraseña de defecto como puede ser toor
<mimecar> afortunadamente no
<Apolo> pero como nunca pero nuca he trabajado con ubuntu,llevo desde que tengo uso de razón trabajando con debian gnu/linux y windows
<Apolo> pues no tenía ni zorra
<Apolo> y por que afortunadamente?
<mimecar> para que quieres una contraseña por defecto en un sistema real?
<Apolo> para cambiarla
<mimecar> sólo conseguirías que cualquiera pudiera entrar en tu equipo
<Apolo> que se puede
<Apolo> no pero haber tu en backtrack
<Apolo> tienes la contraseña de root
<Apolo> y luego la puedes cambiar
<Apolo> como quieras como en cualquier linux
<Apolo> menos en ubuntu
<Apolo> claro
<mimecar> y los usuarios que no se acuerden de hacerlo tienen un boquete de seguridad impresionante
<Apolo> XD
<Apolo> bueno eso es problema de cada cual
<Apolo> normalmente cuando usas backtrack lo que te preocupa no es la seguridad
<Apolo> que se diga
<mimecar> para una distribución orientado a usaurios normales es un problema
<mimecar> no, te importa sacar las contraseñas de otros equipos..
<Apolo> no te importa hacer test de intrusion que es para lo que vale
<Apolo> basicamente
<Apolo> ami me parece una buena herramienta,ahora no haría nada desde el ordenador de mi casa xD
<Apolo> claro esta
<Apolo> Y que otras novedades aporta ubuntu respecto a otras distros,yo la instalé por el tema de la actualizaciones?
<mimecar> está orientada a la sencillez
<Apolo> entonces me he equivocado de distro,haber yo soy un pringaillo que esta programando sus primeros scripts
<Apolo> pero nose...
<Apolo> aaaaaa otra cosa para poner el gnome classic exite alguna especie de paquete estilo old-gnome o ...¿?
<mimecar> instala gnome-panel
<mimecar> será algo "parecido" de momento
<Apolo> oye no ofendais pero cuando entre a ubuntu lo primero que pensé que es una especie de windows para la gente que quiere usar linux
<mimecar> dentro de esa descripción puedes meter a casi todas las distribuciones
<Apolo> y Fedora
<Apolo> es que no quiero volver a Debian me va genial
<Apolo> pero me apetece explorar mundo
<Apolo> XD
<mimecar> tu mismo
<Apolo> ok,pues gracias por todo
<Apolo> de momento voy a recuperar el usuario
<Apolo> y luego ya veré
<Apolo> gracias mimecar por aguantarme xa0
 * xoan buenas
<CanihoJR> buenass
<BxCx> Buenas tardes.
<WyReSP> chicos... me gustaría saber cómo puedo minimizar aplicaciones con un atajo del teclado
<WyReSP> como se hace normalmente en windows en el alt+tab
<mimecar> configura los atajos de teclado
<WyReSP> es que normalmente funciona en cada area de trabajo independiente esa ruta... pero para las aplicaciones en pantalla completa no me las minimiza! :S
<WyReSP> y es cómo lo hago mimecar ?
<mimecar> en unity busca "teclado"
<mimecar> y ahí me parece que era donde se modificaba
<WyReSP> uso gnome :S
<mimecar> unity usa gnome
<WyReSP> nah... de cualquier modo ... en este juego no se puede minimizar la pantaya
<WyReSP> pantalla* los atajos no responden... mimecar
<erAbuelo> buenas
<aguitel> algun truco para seguir recibiendo updates en 10.04?
<flypp> xD
<erAbuelo> cambiar a 12.10
<aguitel> en esta laptop no se banca otra cosa que 10.04
<aguitel> bien viejita
<aguitel> del 2003
<flypp> hay otras distribuciones más ligeras
<flypp> ubuntu cada vez está más orientado a máquinas modernas
<aguitel> 10.04 es de lo mejor
<flypp> lo sé, iba de maravilla en un p4,... pero si no actualizas te quedarás sin soporte
<flypp> podrías probar a actualizar y usar entornos de escritorio ligeros: xfce, lxde,...
<aguitel> mi pregunta es si ubuntu server se sigue actualizando ,que cambios habria que hacer en la version desktop para que suceda
<aguitel> tal vez instalar otro kernel?
<erAbuelo> hablas de la lts, no?
<aguitel> digo
<aguitel> si
<aguitel> 10.04 lts
<erAbuelo> esa tambien dejerá de actualizarse, supongo
<aguitel> nono
<aguitel> son 5 anos
<aguitel> hay soporte hasta 2015
<flypp> hombre... a la vuelta de la esquina está. De todas formas la única diferencia creo que es el kernel
<erAbuelo> ni idea, supongo que si cambias a los repos de lts, y eliminas todo lo que no está en lts, sera una 10.04 lts, y se actualizara :)
<flypp> puedes instalar el kernel de server instalando linux-image-server, pero los repos son los mismos
<flypp> seguirás recibiendo actualizaciones del kernel. Vamos, si los repos son los mismos que diría que sí
<aguitel> flypp, lo probare
<aguitel> los repo son los mismos
<flypp> de todas formas... qué haras dentro de 2 años? tirar con el equipo?
<aguitel> lo vendo como chatarra jajaja
<flypp> no hombre, yo estoy en un P4 con 1GB de ram, y con un sistema operativo que tendrá soporte muchos años más
<aguitel> que usas
<aguitel> yo tengo 512 de ram en este P4
<erAbuelo> para cualquier cosa que no sea gnome o kde, vas sobrado
<aguitel> flypp, que usas
<flypp> Debian 7. 251,2MB en uso de 1010,3 (24,9%)
<flypp> xfce como entorno gráfico. Terminal, rhythmbox, chromium con 3 pestañas abiertas y transmission
<aguitel> ahora mismo estoy en wheezy
<erAbuelo> yo como entorno uso pekwm
<aguitel> eso nunca lo use
<flypp> le puse Debian porque Ubuntu se le quedaba muy gordo. Y aunque no es ninguna maravilla en cuanto rendimiento, se pueden ver películas 720p a pantalla completa.
<flypp> la tarjeta gráfica es arcaica. Nvidia mx 440
<aguitel> reinicio y vuelvo
<dabor> flypp: 251 lo ves con el comando free? me parece muy poco, teniendo en cuanta que linux tiende a usar toda la RAM posible !
<flypp> gnome-system-monitor, pero lanzo el free ahora
<flypp> Mem:          1,0G       937M        73M         0B        24M       644M
<flypp> pero ten en cuenta que free cuenta la memoria cacheada. No es precisamente la memoria libre
<flypp> lo ves mejor si quieres en htop
<dabor> ok, ahora si
<flypp> Mem[||||||||||||||||||||271/1010MB]
<flypp> eso es lo que realmente estoy usando, 271MB
<erAbuelo> linux usa toda la memoria, pero la mayoría como cache
<dabor> y eso es muy bueno
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<flypp> nas noches
<darka> buenas
<darka>  les tengo una duda estimado
<darka> ubuntu puede afectar la vida util de una bateria?
<SergioMeneses> darka, para nada... yo tengo dos años con la misma bateria y me dura las mismas 2 horas de siempre
<darka> gracias sergio
<darka> la hoy me acabo de percatar que tura solamente una hora veinte minuto
<darka> Battery 0: Discharging, 75%, 01:08:29 remaining
<darka> Battery 0: design capacity 4853 mAh, last full capacity 2230 mAh = 45%
<darka> raro no
#ubuntu-es 2014-04-07
<fliacicolini> por eso quiero actualizar...
<fliacicolini> para poder poner skype e invitar a las modelos que conozco...
<fliacicolini> o google video llamada.
<caravena> 13.10 sirve para eso
<caravena> :)
<caravena> fliacicolini, ^
<fliacicolini> es que este antiguo trasto tiene 9.10
<Phoenix_> holaaa
<Phoenix_> ayuda por favor!!!
<fliacicolini> pho
<Phoenix___> les prometo que si me ayudan no vuelvo mas a windows!!!
<Phoenix___> por favor
<fliacicolini> Phoenix___:
<Phoenix___> si
<fliacicolini> lanza tu consulta de una amigo!
<Phoenix___> hice este turorial al pie de la letra:
<Phoenix___> http://www.utilizalinux.com/2013/02/servidor-de-correo-en-ubuntu.html
<Phoenix___> y al conectarme a squirrelmail me sale
<Phoenix___> ERROR: Connection dropped by IMAP server.
<Phoenix___> :S
<fliacicolini> oye... el link es para crear un servidor de correo en tu ubuntu
<fliacicolini> no para conectarte a otro
<Phoenix___> claro pero yo ingreso a 127.0.0.1/webmail
<Phoenix___> y al poner mi user y contraseña
<Phoenix___> me da ese error
<Phoenix___> te paso el log?
<fliacicolini> no tengo mucha idea de eso... es MUY servidor... espero que otro de aqui pueda ayudarte
<Phoenix___> bueno gracias pa
<fliacicolini> no hay porque... ;)
<fliacicolini> molestemos... a ver si alguien te ayuda
<fliacicolini> debsan:
<fliacicolini> corretico:
<Phoenix___> sii
<Phoenix___> por favor
<Phoenix___> clamaral,
<Phoenix___> hola
<fliacicolini> jaja clamaral es una simple usuaria que ni sabe que es un kernel
<Phoenix___> hola
<DELLtra> uhm
<DELLtra> hace tiempo que no veo el tema
<espagnol> buenos dias a todos. Alguien me puede ayudar a montar el iphone 3g en linux?
 * x-mint  nas!
<espagnol> ya, al fin tengo mi iphone 3g montado. Pero tengo un problema: can't write ipod database because of missing hashinfo file
<espagnol> alguien sabe que puede estar pasando?
<espagnol> estimados, luego de 2 dias de lucha, iphone 3G sincronizado con GTKPod. Muchas gracias!
<espagnol> alguien me puede ayudar para que en vez de introducir manualmente ifuse /mnt/iphone, se haga automaticamente al conectar el iphone por usb?
<Xago> hola muchachos. Me llegó un correo de "Ubuntu One", donde se indica que cerrarán mi cuenta y debo respaldar TODO lo que ahí tengo antes del 31 de Julio. Es así? Porqué?
<DELLtra> nas o/
<pepeca> buenas, a ver tengo un problema
<pepeca> tengo un portatil con ubuntu 13.10
<pepeca> y un usb 3.0 32gb
<pepeca> resulta que el usb solo me lo reconoce en el puerto de usb 2.0 no en el de 3.0
<pepeca> en cambio un usb normal me lo reconoce en los 2
<pepeca> que puedo hacer??
<pepeca>  sabe nada??
<pepeca> nadie sabe nada de mi problema??
<pepeca> esta es la salida que obtengo de dmesg | grep usbhttp://paste.ubuntu.com/7217477/
<pepeca> esta es la salida que obtengo de dmesg | grep usb http://paste.ubuntu.com/7217477/
 * x-mint  saluda!!
<chulis> hola hay alguien?
<mimecar> pregunta directamente
<chulis> vale soy usuario de lubuntu novato
<chulis> tengo un programa instan todos los programaslado pero no lo encuentro donde esta
<mimecar> ¿qué programa has instalado?
<chulis> me he descargado un programa pero ahora no lo encuentro no sé donde se ha instalado
<chulis> lxshortcut
<chulis> es para crear un lanzador
<mimecar> lo has instalado desde los repositorios?
<chulis> si
<chulis> lo veo en bin
<chulis> en usr/bin
<mimecar> lxde me parece que puede crear lanzadores directamente
<chulis> pero lo ejecuto y no hace nada
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de lubuntu has puesto?
<chulis> la ultima ¿donde puedo ver la version
<chulis> ?
<mimecar> ¿qué nombre tiene la ISO que has usado?
<chulis> buff no recuerdo lo grabe en un cd
<chulis> fure hace una semana mas o menos
<chulis> creo que es la ultima ¿por?
<mimecar> abre una consola y escribe el comando
<mimecar>      lsb_release -a
<mimecar> pon la salida en pastebin
<mimecar> !paste chulis
<kubot> chulis: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<chulis> ubunto 13.10
<mimecar> si pulsas el botón derecho sobre el escritorio no te da la opción de crear un lanzador?
<chulis> solo carpeta o carpeta enblanco
<mimecar> te tiene que salir carpeta, archivo de texto y acceso directo
<chulis> perdon tb sale atajo
<mimecar> será esa opción
<chulis> por cierto he pegado en la web pero no se como se obitiene la direccion de la web
<pizalahuella> hola gente, alguien me podría indicar la forma de instalar lubuntu en una partición , si cd ni usb ... si es posible ?
<mimecar> pegas el texto y pulsas el botón, te dará el enlace
<mimecar> pizalahuella, con grub 2 puedes iniciar una iso
<mimecar> pero es complicarse bastante
<pizalahuella> eso ,,, no importa si es complicado mimecar , todo lo es a primeras jeje
<chulis> le doy a paste pero no hace nada...
<pizalahuella> pero como sería el rollo... tengo que descomprimir la iso en una  partición ?
<mimecar> pizalahuella, ¿no tiene un usb? si hay algún problema con el sistema olvidate de recuperarlo
<pizalahuella> mimecar, no tengo pendrive... ni efectivo  disponible ahorita
<chulis> de todas ¿por que no se ejecuta un fichero que está en /usr/bin? algunos si y otro no
<mimecar> te aconsejo que busques uno o un CD / DVD
<mimecar> chulis, estas poniendo la ruta directa a los archivos?
<pizalahuella> me estas queriendo decir que es imposible ?
<chulis> tampoco aparece en los programas de inicio no sé por que
<mimecar> aún sigues con el programa lxshortcuts?
<chulis> entro en la carpeta bin luego con el derecho le doy a ejecutar y no hace nada...
<mimecar> ésto no funciona de esa forma
<chulis> ese es el que quiero ejecutar
<mimecar> ¿qué es lo que quieres ejecutar?
<chulis> el programa ese
<pizalahuella> pienso meter la iso en una partición booteable... luego tirar el grub4dos... despues instalar en otra particion
<chulis> pero algunos si se ejecutan
<pizalahuella> despues les cuento el resultado
<mimecar> LXDE ya tiene esa función de serie
<mimecar> los programas que hay en /usr/bin no los puedes modificar
<chulis> entonces cuando instalo un prigrama y no aparce en el inicio ¿que hago?
<mimecar> pon un ejemplo de ese problema con cosas de los repositorios
<mimecar> los programas gráficos aparecen todos
<chulis> por ej. el otro intale el wine y tampoco aparecia
<mimecar> wine es una aplicación de consola
<chulis> pero lo instale desde synaptic
<mimecar> tiene versiones gráficas, pero el programa es de consola
<chulis> tonces hay que saber manejarser con la consola...
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> consigue un poco de base para manejar lxde
<mimecar> y después pasa a otras cosas
<chulis> y para ejecutar el lxshortcut por ejemplo ¿tiene que ser de consola?
<mimecar> si no quieres usar las herramientas que tiene el sistema para hacer lo mismo
<mimecar> lo tendrás que lanzar desde consola o pulsando alt+f2
<chulis> bueno pues a ver si consigo un buen manual a ver si aprendo
<chulis> muchas ya volveré otro dia con mas dudas
<donc3> Hola buenas!
<donc3> tengo un problema
<donc3> tengo un pen 3.0 y este solo me lo reconoce el puerto 2.0 el 3.0 no
<donc3> esto es lo que me da la salida del dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/7217477/
#ubuntu-es 2014-04-08
<julio> hola
<julio> a todos
<donc3> buenas, el puerto usb 3.0 no me reconoce pens 3.0 tan solo los 2.0
<donc3> esto es lo que me saca el comando dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/7217477/
<donc3> alguien podria echarme una mano??
<wicope> hola. ¿Cómo le subo la prioridad a los procesos del navegador web chromium? Es decir creo que subiéndole la prioridad al navegador web chromium, este irá mejor. Saludos
<wicope> Tengo ps ax | grep chromium y el comando nice .. supongo que con esto me bastaría no=? Saludos
<fzeta> yeep!
<Tenia> Buenas. Tengo un problema con los pendrives y memorias SD. Los permisos se deniegan para poder pasar canciones desde o hacia la computadora. ¿Alguien puede ayudarme?
<Yukiteru> has un ls -li /media/directorio_de_tu_memoria
 * xoan buenas
<Chuck_Norris> hi! -.-
<chulis> hay alguna manera de cambiar el color de los iconos del panel en lubuntu? es que no me gustan esos colores grises y tristes
<chulis> grices
<chulis> hay alguna manera de cambiar el color de los iconos del panel? no me gustan esos colores grices y tristes...
<Yukiteru> chulis: cambia el tema
<Yukiteru> o utiliza otro panel
<chulis> que otro panel te refieres?
<Yukiteru> tint2 por ejemplo
<chulis> tint2 es un tema?
<Yukiteru> no un panel sencillo y muy configurable
<Yukiteru> busque en google sobre tint2 y como configurarlo es batante sencillo y muy funcional
<chulis> vale me lo voy a bajar de synaptic y lo pruebo
<chulis> ya descargue el tint2 pero no se donde se ha instalado ¿como lo ejecuto?
<Yukiteru> abre una consola y pon
<Yukiteru> tint2 &
<Yukiteru> obviamente el estilo normal es feo
<Yukiteru> pero se puede personalizar
<chulis> no se puede ejecutar de manera grafica sin usar el terminal?
<Phoenix___> hola
<Phoenix___> ayuda por favor!
<Phoenix___> necesito ayuda plis, y les prometo
<Phoenix___> que no vuelvo mas a windows!
<Phoenix___> enserio
<Wesker> o.o
<Phoenix___> wesker
<Phoenix___> me podrias ayudar? porfa
#ubuntu-es 2014-04-09
<Phoenix___> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpTJbx-WPN0
<ivedci89-desktop> PROBLEMA EN ARCHIVOS:
<ivedci89-desktop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7224276/
<ivedci89-desktop> se cierra inesperadamente al entrar a carpeta "~/Descargas"
<ivedci89-desktop> vuelvo en 10'
<julio_> hola
<ivedci89-desktop> julio_:
<julio_> :v
<julio_> alguien instalo 14.04 LTS beta?'
<ivedci89-desktop> :-X
<julio_> :v
 * x-mint  saluda
<curiousx> hola -.-
<Tiffon> nas
<noseasasi> holas
<slviedma> Hola a Tod@s
<slviedma> Tengo una duda. Tengo Ubuntu 14.04 y no me permite usar ffmpeg para extraer el audio de un video. No me permite. "ffmpeg: no se encontró la orden"
<guampa> slviedma: tal vez no lo tenes instalado
<slviedma> tampoco me lo permite. Ya te digo le me tira...
<slviedma> E: El paquete «ffmpeg» no tiene un candidato para la instalación
<slviedma> Woow.. encontré la solución, resultá que han cambiado ffmpeg por avconv un fork...
<slviedma> http://askubuntu.com/questions/432542/is-ffmpeg-missing-from-the-official-repositories-in-14-04
<slviedma> en lugar de usar ffmped hay que usar avconv
<guampa> al parecer ubuntu esta manteniendo su propia version de ffmpeg
<Yukiteru> guampa: error, lo de libav es por Debian, Debian dropeo ffmpeg debido a incompatibilidad con sus principios
<guampa> pero aca en sid sigo teniendo el paquete, al menos apt-cache search lo lista
<guampa> ah no, el policy lo muestra desde debian-multimedia, tenes razon
<guampa> por lo que veo estan viendo si entra de nuevo a experimental, de ahi puede que con el tiempo vuelva a aparecer entonces
<Yukiteru> guampa: si eso se discutio en la lista ya
<Yukiteru> aunque al parecer no sera por defecto, solo lo pondran como una opcion, el por defecto seguria siendo libav
<guampa> opciones, suena bien :)
<Yukiteru> si para los amantes eternos de ffmpeg
<Yukiteru> aunque libav termine haciendo lo mismo
<guampa> por lo que lei es ffmpeg el que esta agregando cosas nuevas
<Yukiteru> guampa: que pronto estaran en libav, porque andan trabajando en lo mismo
<guampa> heh, y si, suele ser el caso de los forks politicos, en contraposicion a los forks tecnicos
<ivedci89-desktop> el 1 junio CIERRAN UbuntuOne
<ivedci89-desktop> http://process-641766.webuda.com/Captura%20de%20pantalla%20de%202014-04-09%2013:22:20.png
<ivedci89-desktop> alguien que entienda un poco de sincronizacion de archivos auxilio :)
<fzeta> ivedci89-desktop: tu plantea la pregunta, puede que haya alguien al loro...
<ivedci89-desktop> ok
<ivedci89-desktop> he estado leyendo de que ubuntuone cierra el servicio... y segui leyendo de que esta skydrive o google drive, dropbox,... pero no encuentro algo que literalmente sea reemplazo de ubuntuone... existe?
<ivedci89-desktop> y si no existe, hay manera de hacer un script aunque sea que sincronice los PC que tengo?
<ivedci89-desktop> obviamente todo nativo en linux ubuntu es lo que busco
<ivedci89-desktop> ok... no seguire esperando mensionenme asi me sale alerta... estare en otras cosas
<chulis> hola ¿hay alguna manera de agregar el icono de firefox al panel?
<chulis>  ¿?
<chulis>  me refiero añadir firefox o cualquier otro programa en el panel
<mimecar> al panel de Unity?
<chulis> he perdido el icono original de inicio en lubuntu ¿se podria volver a recuperar?
<mimecar> ¿has quitado unity?
<mimecar> ok, lubuntu
<mimecar> botón derecho sobre el panel y añadelo de nuevo
<chulis> me refiero al icono de lubunto, he añadido otro porque el de lubuntu no lo encuentro...
<chulis> por cierto ¿este icono se podria aumentar de tamaño?
<chulis> no me gusta que sea del mismo tamaño que los demás, prefiero que destaque
<chulis> otra cosa como se podria acelerar la desparicion de los mensajes de lubuntu tipo correo nuevo etc es molestoso porque ocupa mucho y encima tardan en irse...
<mimecar> el icono para sacar las aplicaciones del menú los tienes en el panel
<mimecar> no se si podrás modificar el tiempo de los mensajes
<chulis> no quiero sacar ninguna aplicacion lo que quiero es volver a recuperar el icono de lubuntu para ponerlo en inicio
<chulis> ya conseguir poner el icono de lubunto en menu lo baje de internet
<chulis> se podria aumentar el tamaño de un icono del panel?
<chulis> sabe alguien agregar un programa al panel?
<chulis> quiero poner el firefox y el del correo
<mimecar> el panel tiene un tamaño fijo y los iconos se adaptan
<mimecar> no podrías tener un icono más grande que el resto
<chulis> no hay manera de poner un icono mas grande que el resto?
<mimecar> sin añadir un borde a los demas iconos no
<chulis> como se añade un borde?
<mimecar> editando a mano todos los iconos
<mimecar> no se puede hacer lo que quieres
<mimecar> todos los iconos se adaptan al panel
<chulis> te refieres que tendria que editarlos todos?
<mimecar> sí
<mimecar> tendrás que tener todos los iconos del mismo tamaño
<chulis> vale al final los he agrandado todos
<chulis> otra cosa
<chulis> como se agrega el icono de firefox al panel?
<mimecar> no puedes arrastrarlo al panel?
<chulis> lo arrastro y regresa al escritorio cuando suelto
<mimecar> si no puedes de esa forma, en las opciones del panel tienes que tener alguna opción
<chulis> te deja solo poner los programas que aparecen ahi
<chulis> pero yo quiero poner el firefoz y correo
<chulis> los que no están no
#ubuntu-es 2014-04-10
<ivedci89-desktop> kernel-panic
<ivedci89-desktop> esto si es grave verdad?
<ivedci89-desktop> !image
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'image'.
<ivedci89-desktop> !imágen
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'imágen'.
<ivedci89-desktop> !png
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'png'.
<ivedci89-desktop> alguna manera de subir fotos o capturas para mostrar en la ayuda?
<krytarik> !imagebin | ivedci89-desktop
<kubot> ivedci89-desktop: Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<jpbash23> !nada
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'nada'.
<ivedci89-desktop> http://imagebin.org/304831
<ivedci89-desktop> ese es mi problema, espontaneo kernel panic...
<ivedci89-desktop> aunque normalmente ocurre cuando el procesador se encuentra a toda velocidad (GHz) y varias aplicaciones ejecutandose.
<ivedci89-desktop> antes pensaba que era la fuente, (tenia 230W) y por pensaba que era poca potencia porque cada vez que se ponia a los 3GHz, todo quedaba inmovil... ahora tiene 500W, y hay muy pocos pero espontaneos kernel panic
 * xoan buenas
<chulis> hola me salta el error "no se encontaron plugins adecuados" en el firefox y no sé como solucionarlo ¿alguien me hecha una mano?
<chulis> es da la web de la caixa
 * x-mint  saluda 
<ivedci89-desktop> Buenos Días a todos
<sanzante> buenas
<DELLtra> nas o/
<reparapc> hola, se puede sacar el scrol casilla que tiene ubuntu y poner el deslizante como era antiguamente?
<sanzante> es posible que Ubuntu 14.04 lleve la versión 3.5.4 de mayo de 2011?
<sanzante>  de libreoffice
<sanzante> me refería a libreoffice
<reparapc> no creo que ubuntu lleve algo del 2011
<reparapc> LibreOffice 3.5.7.2  está en Ubuntu 12.04... imaginate sanzanteque 14.04 JAMAS podría llevar una version tan antigua
<reparapc> sanzante:  que*
<sanzante> # aptitude show libreoffice
<sanzante> [...] Versión: 1:3.5.4+dfsg2-0+deb7u2 [...]
<sanzante> eso es lo que me extraña, pero esto es lo que dice aptitude
<sanzante> reparapc ^^
<reparapc> sanzante:  a veces hay cosas qe se olvidan de actualizar... y por ejemplo, pensá que aptitude no esta instalado por defecto en ubuntu ,  sino apt-get
<reparapc> pide informacion a apt-get no a aptitude
<sanzante> l ainformación que dan apt-get y aptitude es la misma, ambos beben de la misma fuente
<sanzante> no, el problema es que estoy tonto
<sanzante> y he preguntado por libreoffice en una sesión sshj en un servidor.. ainsss
<sanzante> (es que libreoffice se me colgaba al abrirlo)
<sanzante> perdón por el ruido
<reparapc> ahhhmmm ok
<reparapc> hola, se puede sacar el scrol casilla que tiene ubuntu y poner el deslizante como era antiguamente?
<reparapc> gracias a todos los que NO ayudan...
<reparapc> he buscado muchisimo (2minutos) y encontre algo: http://blog.desdelinux.net/activar-o-desactivar-scrolls-superpuestos-en-ubuntu-12-10/
<Yukiteru> sanzante: ese paquete de libreoffice es de Debian [...] Versión: 1:3.5.4+dfsg2-0+deb7u2 [...]
<kal> alguien sabe sobre el problema de openss ?
<kal> http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/view/124723-fallo-seguridad-openssl-afectar-web-heartbleed
<kal> http://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/view/124866-heartbleed-cambiar-contrasenas-amenaza
<guampa> cual es tu consulta kal?
<kal> gua
<Yukiteru> kal: el error ya esta corregido, es bueno actualizar, reiniciar servicios como apache, exim4 dovecot
<kal> guampa: saber hasta que punto las clves de mis correos ya no valen o no han valido para naaa
<Yukiteru> y rehacer los certificados SSL nuevamente
<guampa> kal: si te referis a tus cuentas de correo en otros servidores, lo mas probable es que no tengas problemas, si controlaste siempre que te comunicabas con el server autentico
<kal_> O sea que, todo lo que he dicho antes ya puede ser descifrado? Tiene algo que ver con la quiebra de la empresa japonesa bitcoin?
<guampa> ?
<Yukiteru> kal_: no
<Yukiteru> kal_: el problema de OpenSSL es que el agujero permitia a cualquiera que supiese hacerlo de forma remota, acceder a 64 k de informacion aleatoria donde finalmente luego de muchos intento pudiese conseguirse con informacion sensible
<Yukiteru> kal_: el error ya fue reparado tanto en Debian y Ubuntu, y upstream
<Yukiteru> solo toca actualizar openssl, reiniciar los servicios afectados y rehacer certificados SSL
<Yukiteru> pero eso solo si tienes un servidor, si eres clientes ya es otra historia
<Yukiteru> y no tiene nada que ver con bitcoin
<guampa> (que tampoco es una empresa japonesa)
<Yukiteru> como sea el error se reparo el mismo dia en que se dio a conocer
<sanzante> Yukiteru: ya ya, e sque he lanxzdo el aptitude en un servidor no en mi escritorio
<sanzante> gracias
<[[CaBeTuX]]> Hola!
<[[CaBeTuX]]> consulta...
<[[CaBeTuX]]> necesito usar los files para un certificado en tomcat
<[[CaBeTuX]]> en vez de usar un keystore
<[[CaBeTuX]]> es necesario habilitar algo en particular? o solo cambiando la linea  keystoreFile= y keystorePass= por SSLCertificateFile= y SSLCertificateKeyFile alcanza?
<mimecar> has creado un certificado autofirmado?
<[[CaBeTuX]]> no mimecar
<[[CaBeTuX]]> esta firmado por una CA
<mimecar> ok
<[[CaBeTuX]]> mimecar ¿?
<ramrebol> ahora que no tendremos ubuntu one, ¿que recomiendan que trabaje bien en linux? ¿lo mejor sera dropbox?
<ramrebol> estaba mirando onedrive, pero parece no tener cliente linux. Copy parece buena opcion, con 15GB libres. ¿Alguien sabe de esto?
<ramrebol> Ahora estoy probando Copy, parece la mejor opcion. No requiere instalacion para correrse.
#ubuntu-es 2014-04-11
<reparapc> son tod@s put@s
<ramrebol> es un trabajo digno, ¿ok?
<Dimelon> hola
<Dimelon> alguien me dice una pelicula de informatica que este en youtube
<ivedci89-desktop> auxilio!
<ivedci89-desktop> puse mis 8g de RAM y ubuntu va HIPER LENTO
<ivedci89-desktop> que pasa?
<ivedci89-desktop> mucha swap!???
<ivedci89-desktop> listo
<ivedci89-desktop> vm.swappiness=5 #y a la full
<chulis> hay alguna manera de disminuir el tiempo en los avisos del sistema o al menos reducir el tamaño? me ocupan espacio y no me dejan ver
<chulis> por ej. cuando llega un correo nuevo etc
 * x-mint  buenos dias 
<chulis>  hay alguna manera de disminuir el tiempo en los avisos del sistema o al menos reducir el tamaño? me ocupan espacio y no me dejan ver
<chulis>  por ej. cuando llega un correo nuevo etc
<Tiffon> nas
<chulis> hola
<chulis> hay alaguna manera de quitar las ventanas emergentes de avisos tales como correo nuevo, beteria etc?
<chulis> hola
<chulis>  hay alaguna manera de quitar las ventanas emergentes de avisos tales como correo nuevo, beteria etc?
<chulis> hola ¿alguien usa lubuntu por aqui?
<chulis> se mueve poco este canal normalmente?
<MrTulias> Según, hay ratos. ¿Cual es la duda?
<chulis> uso lubuntu
<chulis> hay alguna manera de reducir el tiempo de los mensajes que me saltan porque no me dejan ver los que estoy ahciendo
<chulis> del tipo nuevo correo
<chulis> bateria
<chulis> etc
<MrTulias> Ni idea, las notificaciones del correo las podrías quitar (o modificar) en la configuración del gestor de correo, supongo
<MrTulias> Por lo menos en thunderbird se puede
<chulis> uu
<chulis> tt
<chulis> 6
<ivedci89-desktop> hola no puedo abrir carpeta personal
<ivedci89-desktop> ubutnu 13.10
<ivedci89-desktop> ivedci@maxima:~$ nautilus
<ivedci89-desktop> Initializing nautilus-dropbox 1.6.0
<ivedci89-desktop> sys:1: Warning: g_object_set: assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<ivedci89-desktop> totem-video-thumbnailer couldn't open file 'file:///home/ivedci/out-1.ogv'
<ivedci89-desktop> sys:1: Warning: g_object_unref: assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<chulis> abe alguien alguna manera de hacer mas pequeños los mensajes del sistema por ejemplo el estado de baertia, correo nuevo etc?
<ivedci89> hola las claves publicas que se generan con ssh-keygen son siempre diferentes?
<guampa> ivedci89-desktop: si
<ivedci89-desktop> estuve haciando unas pruebas!, y da miedo...
<ivedci89-desktop> sembre el unico archivo de claves publicas generado por mi pc desktop en mis otros ordenadores y ahora puedo entrar como si nada!!!!! guampa
<ivedci89-desktop> a demás que seguridad tengo de que una clave publica generada sea SIEMPRE diferente?
<ivedci89-desktop> que tal si hay una llave que solo el creador conoce y puede entrar a cualquier linux con sistema ssh instalado¿?
<ivedci89-desktop> AHHH NO PUEDEN RESPONDER?
<guampa> ivedci89-desktop: estaba fuera de irc, disculpa
<ivedci89-desktop> ahh ok
<guampa> como es tu consulta? no entiendo muy bien
<ivedci89-desktop> guampa:
<ivedci89-desktop> mi consulta es si hay posibilidad de entrar a cualquier linux que tenga ssh instalado como servidor
<guye> chicos, un problemilla
<guye> los iconos de mis carpetas aparecen todos con un relog
<ivedci89-desktop> pues unas pocas pruebas y me doy cuenta que puedo entrar sin contraseña a cualquiera de mis ordenadores...
<guye> como se hace para poner los iconos que les corresponden como imagenes, videos, documentos, etc...?????
<ivedci89-desktop> es posible que el creador del sistema ssh se haya guardado una clave generica para él?
<guampa> ivedci89-desktop: eso depende de la config de los servidores, que metodo de autenticacion dispusiste, y que/quienes autorizaste
<ivedci89-desktop> bueno
<ivedci89-desktop> gracias guampa
<guye> me salen los archivos de las carpetas en el icono como un reloj
<guye> como puedo hacer para que aparezca bien????
<guampa> ivedci89-desktop: openssh es codigo abierto y es una de las herramientas mas usadas en el planeta, creo que si hubiera un backdoor (hecho por el creador ademas) ya lo sabriamos
<guye> alguien me puede ayudar?
<aguitel> yo no
<guampa> guye: se ve que no hay nadie que sepa por ahora, intenta mas tarde
<guye> ok
<guye>  los iconos de mis carpetas aparecen todos con un relog
<guye> como se hace para poner los iconos que les corresponden como imagenes, videos, documentos, etc...?????
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu usas?
<miguelangello> tengo un problema resulta que me conecto con mi tarjeta inalambrica a internet pero en cuanto le conecto un  cable ethernet para configurar un router mi conexion se cae y desconecto el ethernet y funciona de nuevo el internet por wifi
<guye> Ubuntu 13.10
<mimecar> guye, estas usando el tema de iconos por defecto?
<guye> si
<mimecar> miguelangello, versión de ubuntu?
<guye> el docx me sale vien, pero por ejemplo, jpg, pdf, avi... solo me aparecen como relojes
<miguelangello> mimecar,  12.04
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones puestas?
<miguelangello> mimecar,  asi es
<mimecar> estas usando un cable que no es cruzado verdad?
<miguelangello> mimecar,  mira te explico ahorita estoy con internet por wifi y quiero configurar un router mikrotik y se lo conecto al ethernet y el internet se cae pero si puedo usar el ethernet
<mimecar> ese router está conectado a Internet?
<miguelangello> no es nuevo
<miguelangello> es para enlaces inalambricos outdoor
<mimecar> si el router no tiene conexión directa a Internet
<mimecar> al conectarte por Ethernet es normal que te quedes sin conexión
<miguelangello> mimecar,  pero la wifi permanece conectada al ap que me da el servicio de internet
<miguelangello> osea no tiene por que quedarse sin internet
<mimecar> hay preferencia de Ethernet
<miguelangello> mimecar,  en otro os puedo usar ambos sin problemas
<mimecar> si tienes Ethernet con dhcp
<mimecar> el sistema coge los datos que le da el router, si los datos son erróneos...
<miguelangello> mimecar,  va de nuevo yo uso el internet por la red inalambrica (wifi) esa nunca la desactivo y cuando conecto el otro dispositico nuevo por ethernet la inalambrica permanece conectada al acces point pero ya no me da internet y si puedo accesar al dispositivo por ethernet pero el servicio de internet ya no funciona
<mimecar> te lo estoy diciendo
<mimecar> coge los datos de Ethernet y te sale por ahí
<miguelangello> y como le hago para que funcione mi internet por wifi mientras configuro otro ap por ethernet
<mimecar> tendrías que decirle que saliera sólo por Wifi
<mimecar> o configurar el router por Wifi
<miguelangello> que mal desempeño no poder usar ambas tarjetas no cree?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> sólo vas a estar un par de minutos configurando el router
<mimecar> no vas a estar de normal conectado
<guampa> miguelangello: probablemente tu conexion por ethernet este tomando un gateway por dhcp desde el router
<guampa> configura esa conexion para que ignore el default gateway y vas a seguir saliendo por el gateway de la red wifi
<miguelangello> mimecar, resulta que me dedico a instalar enlaces inalambricos y continuamente configuro equipos por ethernet
<miguelangello> guampa,  entiendo lo que me dices pero los dispositivos esos nuevos no tiene dhcp asi que no me otorgan ip y gw
<guampa> en todo caso entonces intenta diagnosticar por consola
<guampa> corres ip r cuando solo estas por wifi, y luego otra vez al conectar ethernet
<guye> miemcar teniendo el tema de iconos por defecto, me salen los archivos tipo pdf, jpg, avi con relojes como si estubieran haciendo una imagen previa, pero no la hace y ahí se queda "estancado". Los archivos .odt (LibreOffice) me sale bien el icono. ¿como puedo hacer para que me aparezca una imagen en miniatura en los iconos que me salen todos un relog?
<guampa> miguelangello: y comparas las dos tablas que obtienes
<miguelangello> haber entonces voy a conectar el ethernet se me caera el servicio ahorita regreso
<mimecar> guye, crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y mira si te pasa el mismo problema
<miguelangello> volvi
<miguelangello> guampa,  ya mire lo que sucede cuando conecto el ethernet el gw de mi wlan0 cambia a 192.168.1.1 y cuando lo desconecto se devuelve al 192.168.1.254 y ya vuelve el internet
<guampa> pues entonces si esta activado el dhcp
<miguelangello> guampa,  curiosamente entro a la configuracion del router y no hay ningun dhcp server dado de alta
<guampa> como tenes configurada la ethernet, por network-manager?
<miguelangello> guampa,  no esta configurada vere si puedo ponerle ip estatica a mi wlan0 para no tener este detalle
<guye> mimecar en la sesión de invitado, he descargado una imagen a mi escritorio y tardo un segundo y se puso la vista en miniatura del contenido del archivo
<guampa> o a la ehernet sino
<guye> mimecar no puedo solucionarlo para mi perfil principal?
<mimecar> si es un error de configuración
<guampa> ponele una ip estatica y obvia el default gateway, y si sigue cambiandolo ponele directamente el mismo que la wlan
<mimecar> tendrás que reiniciar la configuración de gnome / unity
<guye> mimecar como se hace eso?
<miguelangello> guampa,  donde configuro direcciones ip en ubuntu 12.04
<guampa> miguelangello: busca un icono de red arriba a la derecha, click derecho
<miguelangello> guampa,  ya vi en donde pero pongo ip netmask gw dns y el boton guardar me sale deshabilitado
<guampa> ya ahi no se
<guampa> no hay un boton "desbloquear" o algo asi?
<guampa> o con un candado
<guye> que hago ahora?
#ubuntu-es 2014-04-12
<Guest82457> hola que tal tengo un problemn instale Maven con usuario root , ahora mi usuario que uso para laborar no puede visualizar a maven en root el comando maven --version si me manda respuesta , pero con un uusario normal me manda que debo instalarlo ,
<Guest82457> descargue el zip del la pagina de maven lo extraje y lo puse en el PATH , en root funciona
<Guest82457> Si no instale el maven de las repos por que me instalaba un monton de archivos y el openjdk , quisiera que mi usuario normal tambien pueda usar el maven , se que tiene que ver con los permisos
<Guest82457> bueno ya resolvi el problema el path de un usuario root es diferente al usuario normal , cambie los permisos de la carpeta donde esta el programa y luego actualize el path pero ya desde el usuario normal y bueno ya funciona
<nuevo_ar> hay alguien que ayude aqui?
<Stif> Hola!
<guye> una yuda chicos
<guye> teniendo el tema de iconos por defecto, me salen los archivos tipo pdf, jpg, avi con relojes como si estubieran haciendo una imagen previa, pero no la hace y ahí se queda "estancado". Los archivos .odt (LibreOffice) me sale bien el icono. ¿como puedo hacer para que me aparezca una imagen en miniatura en los iconos que me salen todos un relog?
 * xoan buenas
<guye> buenas
<guye> alguien puede solucionarme una duda que me ha pasado en el ordenador de Ubuntu 13.10¿?
<guye> Tengo un problema con Ubuntu 13.10
<guye> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7238636/
<Megan> hello
<Megan> i need your help
<MeganGirl> I can not see preview pictures on the icons in folders
<MeganGirl> I can not see preview pictures on the icons in folders
<MeganGirl> perdon,
<MeganGirl> es que no puedo ver la vista previa en los iconos de mis carpetas, como puedo accer para verlas como en los otros perfiles que tienen en mi casa?????
<MeganGirl> gracias chicos, porfa
<Guye> ¿como puedo hacer para que aparezca una imagen en miniatura en los iconos en lugar de un reloj?
<xubuntu586> hola...
<xubuntu586> alguien me puede ayudar?
<xubuntu586> me mhe descargado los controladores de video de nVidia para Linux pero no se como seinstalan
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de xubuntu estas usando?
<xubuntu586> la última 13.1
<mimecar> ¿no te sirve el driver libre?
<xubuntu586> quierop salir de windows y entrar en Linux y no entiendo nada este S.O.
<xubuntu586> el libre no me da la resolución máxima de pantalla de la tarjeta
<mimecar> si no lo entiendes, haz la instalación en un USB y pruebalo
<mimecar> o pruebalo primero en una máquina virtual
<xubuntu586> veo todo pero la pantalla no se ve bien... los circulos se ven aguevados
<xubuntu586> ya hehecho la instalación el el PC
<xubuntu586> voy a reiniciar la máquina... gracias por hacerme caso
<mimecar> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-the-Latest-NVIDIA-331-20-Drivers-in-Ubuntu-13-10-399182.shtml
<mimecar> ahí tienes los pasos
<MrTulias> Buenas. ¿Qué programa se encarga del funcionamiento del ratón?
<MrTulias> En ubuntu 12.04
<Guye> buenas, necesito ayuda
<mimecar> renombra las carpetas .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<Guye> los iconos no muestran imagen previa del contenido del archivo
<mimecar> si no funciona, .local
<Guye> alguien puede ayudarme con los iconos de mi ordenador, que aparecen todos en formade relog, aquellos que son imágenes o videos
<Guye> no realiza la imagen previa
<mimecar> ya te he puesto lo que tienes que hacer
<mimecar> si con el usuario nuevo te funciona, borra la configuración de tu usuario
<Guye> solo que tengo que reiniciar, pero nose como se hace eso
<mimecar> ya has renombrado las carpetas?
<Guye> una pregunta, que hago con la 4 perfiles que tengo en ubuntu???
<Guye> como puedo eliminarlos?, recuerdo que uno de ellos es con el que instalé ubuntu
<mimecar> ¿qué entiendes por perfil?
<Guye> perdon, usuario
<Guye> 4 usuarios distintos
<mimecar> tienes 4 usuarios?
<Guye> si
<mimecar> sólo deberías tener uno
<Guye> el cuarto me lo he hecho porque me habías aconsejado crearlo para evitar el error de vista previa en los iconos jpg, avi, png..
<mimecar> y los dos que sobran?
<Guye> los otros tres otros errores distintos
<mimecar> busca "usuario" en el panel de unity
<mimecar> y accede al gestor de usuarios, guarda lo que no quieras perder antes
<mimecar> no puedes borrar el usuario que creaste en la instalacioón
<Guye> y el usuario con el que instalé ubuntu y tiene los permisos del sistema, que hago???, porque tiene también un error en ese usuario
<mimecar> NO toques ese usuario
<Guye> pues me habían aconsejado ir evitando errores creando nuevos usuarios
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> ¿qué error tiene el primer usuario?
<Guye> aparte de tener el mismo de la vista previa, tiene el error de iconos de ratón negros
<mimecar> ¿has reiniciado la configuración del usuario?
<Guye> y se subsana lo de vista previa en iconos?
<Guye> como se reinicia el usuario?
<mimecar> te lo he puesto antes
<mimecar> si es un problema de configuración se arreglará
<Guye> antes me digiste de reiniciar y nose como se hace, y despues de crear un nuevo perfil y lo he hecho, el cuarto perfil
<Guye> :S :D
<Guye> nose como se reinicia
<mimecar> sabes crear un usuarios pero no reiniciar un equipo?
<mimecar> con el usuario que has creado te funciona sí o no
<Guye> porque crear un usuario es desde el icono de usuarios
<Guye> con el nuevo usuario me funciona todo, pero tengo 4 usuarios acumulados
<mimecar> cómo apagas de normal el ordenador?
<Guye> para apagar el ordenador, voy al menú y le doy a apagar
<mimecar> en el mismo sitio tienes la opción de reiniciar
<ivedci891> hola, se que es soporte de ubuntu y aunque uso ubuntu esto excede a ubuntu ya que es hardware....  pregunta: ¿es posible que un router destruya o queme o algo asi a una tarjeta ethernet conectada por cable de manera que nunca más vuelve a funcionar??
<Guye> pero eso me reinicia el ordenador, pero sigo con los mismos cuatro perfiles y con el problema de imágenes previas que no se ponen
<mimecar> Guye,
<mimecar> 1. renombrar las carpetas que te he dicho
<mimecar> 2. reiniciar el ordenador
<mimecar> entra en el usuario que te falla, renombra las carpetas y reinicia
<Guye> pero lo de las carpetas era para mi?
<Guye> perdona
<mimecar> sí
<Guye> y esas carpetas donde me han de salir?, porque en el "Equipo" no me sale ninguna de esas
<mimecar> ve a la carpeta de tu usuario, pulsa control + h
<mimecar> y renombralas
<Guye> solo me aparece la carpeta .gconf
<Guye> le pongo el mismo nombre?
<mimecar> al renombrarla?
<mimecar> si no te salen las otras carpetas, renombra .local
<Guye> a .gconf la renombro como .local no?
<mimecar> NO
<mimecar> ponle otro nombre que no sea .gconf
<mimecar> y haces lo mismo con .local
<Guye> ok
<Guye> ya está hecho con las dos carpetas, las he renombrado .error1 y .error2
<Guye> ahora reinicio, verdad?
<mimecar> sabrás luego diferenciar cual era cada una?
<Guye> si, la 2 es local
<mimecar> has cambiado las carpetas del usuario que usaste en la instalación?
<Guye> si
<mimecar> entonces reinicia
<Guye> que es donde estoy ahora dentro
<Guye> ok
<Guye> holas de nuevo
<Guye> mimecar sigo con el mismo error de las imágenes: http://www.subeimagenes.com/img/captura-de-pantalla-de-2014-04-12-17-50-36-921866.html
<mimecar> ¿se ha reiniciado toda la configuración de unity?
<Guye> nose, sigo con el mismo aspecto, lo único que en mi escritorio estás alineados los iconos
<mimecar> entonces no se ha reiniciado la configuración
<mimecar> tienes que tener la misma apariencia que cuando instalaste ubuntu
<Guye> ams, pues no se ha reiniciado entonces
<mimecar> abre una consola y comprueba si está instalado todo lo de ubuntu
<mimecar> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Guye> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 5 no actualizados
<mimecar> tienes una carpeta que se llama .config ?
<Guye> si tengo esa carpeta
<Guye> además de la que pone local
<Guye> junto con las dos que había nombrado como error1 error2
<mimecar> renombra la carpeta .config y reinicia
<mimecar> si después de eso no se reinicia la configuración...
<Guye> vamos, que me instale ubntu de nuvo
<Guye> no?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> busca mejor la forma de reiniciar la configuración
<mimecar> reinstalar es perder el tiempo porque el problema se repetirá
<guye> hola
<guye> he reinstalado Ubuntu por completo
<guye> hora si que no tengo problemas
<guye> ahora todos solucionados
<guye> jajaja
<guye> pero que  Uunntu solucione este error tan "tonto"
<guye> :P
<Ovetum> hola, buenas, soy nuevo en estos lides de Ubuntu
<Ovetum> una pregunta, que desde hace tiempo me viene surgiendo.
<Ovetum> porque libre office tiene todos los iconos sueltos y luego tiene el icono general?, no son lo mismo?
<mimecar> los iconos sueltos?
<Ovetum> LibreOffice y tambien Libroffice cal, libreoffice writer....
<Ovetum> siendo el libreoffice el que contiene al resto
<mimecar> son programas independientes
<Ovetum> como me venían en la instalaci-on
<Ovetum> porque dando al "libreoffice" puedo acceder al resto de libreoffice
<Ovetum> pense que era una redundancia
<mimecar> tienes un programa que lanza a los otros
<mimecar> no es redundante
<Ovetum> ams, gracias
<Ovetum> e leido que Ubuntuone expira en unos días, que hago con la cuenta que tengo?, porque tengo puesto copias de seguridad
<mimecar> guarda en el ordenador los datos
<Ovetum> hay alguna versión parecida?, porque lo bueno que tenía era que aacedia directamente desde una carpeta en el ordenador
<mimecar> Dropbox, Google Drive y similares hacen lo mismo
<Ovetum> y que pueda haceder desde una carpeta?, porque en google Drive he buscaddo ahora y no tiene soporte linux
<mimecar> usa Dropbox
<Ovetum> vale, gracias
<MrTulias> ¿Hay algún archivo en el que pueda configurar los botones y funcionamiento del ratón?
<mimecar> el panel de control de gnome te permite hacer eso
<MrTulias> No veo como controlar el desplazamiento horizontal
<Ovetum> una pequeña cuestion, un archivo que me aparece en "Programas" del menú de ubuntu que se llama "alevt", que es=
<Ovetum> ¿?
<mimecar> si te aparece será un programa que has instalado
<Ovetum> ok, era por si era algún virus o algo
<mimecar> es para ver la TV (buscando el nombre en google)
<mimecar> si no instalas cosas raras no tienes virus
<Ovetum> jejej, eso entonces se de donde es
<Ovetum> es para la televisión que instalé hace unos días
<Ovetum> que vi en una web
<Ovetum> que alfín conseguí poner la tele
<MrTulias> Me explico (lo intentaré); por ejemplo en una imagen que no cabe en la ventana, aparecen las barras horizontales y verticales. Con la ruleta que va hacia arriba y abajo hago el desplazamiento vertical, pero con la que va de izq. a der. no se produce desplazamiento horizontal, no hace nada
<mimecar> MrTulias, usa alt + la rueda del ratón
<mimecar> o prueba otras combinaciones de tecla + rueda
<MrTulias> gracias, pero no funciona.
<MrTulias> El programa xev me dice que la rueda que va de izq a der son los botones 10 y 11... ¿no hay algún sitio donde se le diga que eso es el desplazamiento horizontal?
<liveusb> hola, cuando se hace
<liveusb> scp userA@serv1:/dir/* userB@serv2:/dir
<liveusb> desde otra pc ... los archivos, pasan a traves de mi pc?????
<mimecar> por qué dices que pasan por tu pc?
<liveusb> yo no digo!, consulto... no lo sé!
<mimecar> si tu pc no interviene en la copia, no pasan por tu pc
<liveusb> a ver... es que el comando lo hago desde "mipc" para poder copiar archivos de "pc1" a "pc2"
<liveusb> y s emuestra todo el prograso en mipc
<mimecar> si tu pc participa en la copia, los datos pasan por él
<liveusb> o sea que ... si yo puediera por ejemplo hacer:
<liveusb> scp google.com:/dir/* yahoocom:/dir
<liveusb> todos los dir/* de google se copiarían o pasarían po miIP:/algundir para luego ser enviados a yahoo.com  !!?  creo que sería mejor que el comando solo conecte a google con yahoo y que a mi solo me mostrara el progreso!, no que pase todo a travez mío... pero bueno, en muy especificas arquitectura de redes, es posible que sea mejor que pase a traves de mipc (muy determinados casos, sino inservible y molesto)
<mimecar> liveusb, no pegues texto si no quieres que te silencien durante un tiempo
<mimecar> usa pastebin
<liveusb> no he pegado nada
<mimecar> 3 líneas en 2 segundos
<liveusb> todo salio de mi
<liveusb> eso no implica que haya pegado
<liveusb> Shift+Enter
<liveusb> otra linea
<mimecar> en 2 segundos eres capaz de escribir tanto texto?
<liveusb> en pidgin
<mimecar> puedes activar las protecciones del canal contra flood
<liveusb> protecciones mal diseñadas, son molestas, que lastima... podrían poner una función que testee la cantidad de texto, y si excede cierto limite, se pasa directo a un servicio tipo pastebin
<liveusb> y aqui aparece el link directamente
<mimecar> si copias datos entre dos servidores pasan por ti
<liveusb> (si, veo que es asi por la lentitud que tengo) o, tal vez, podría eso ponerse en un complemento de pidgin y/o xchat .... que lastima que no sé programar! ya tienen una idea + en el canal
<mimecar> ¿qué es lo que quieres hacer?
<liveusb> ahora nada... solo comentaba... la transferencia ya está en curso... aunque mucho tarde la esperaré
<liveusb> gracias mimecar
<cacolop> hola a todos! existe alguna forma de instalar paquetes en ubuntu sin conexion a internet?
<mimecar> existe pero necesitas descargarlos con otro equipo antes
<cacolop> si, ya probe con un script de synaptic
<cacolop> pero la pc que tengo con internet solo tiene windows 7
<mimecar> tendrás que guardar los archivos con un usb de GNU/Linux o una máquina virtual
<cacolop> leyendo un poco en la wiki de ubuntu hacen referencia a un software "Keryx" que es portable y multiplataforma
<cacolop> voy a probar, ya que no puedo arrancar la pc desde un usb GNU/Linux
<javier_> hola a todos necesito que me ayuden con algo
<javier_> desde que me actualicé a ubuntu 13.10 los videos no se ven bien
<mimecar> javier_, tendrás que dar más detalles
<mimecar> ¿qué vídeos fallan?
<javier_> el smplayer ya no reproduce videos, solo audios
<mimecar> ¿los reproduce vlc?
<javier_> y el vlc si reproduce pero los videso se ven como en camare lenta
<mimecar> ¿qué driver estas usando?
<javier_> ati
<javier_> perdon
<mimecar> libre o propietario
<javier_> libre creo
<javier_> no xe que hacer para que me funcionen como anates
<javier_> antes
<mimecar> descarta primero que sea un problema de configuración
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y mira si pasa lo mismo
<javier_> si el vlc los reproduce pero se ven un poco lentos
<javier_> puedo probar con el usuario invitado?
<mimecar> depende de si tiene configuración o no
<javier_> dame un momento voy a iniciar con otro usuario
<javier_> hola he vuelto
<javier_> que puedo hacer para solucionnar esto?
<mimecar> pasa lo mismo?
<javier_> pz el invitado no tiene configuracion
<javier_> pero inicie seccion en otros escritorio y cuando intento reproducir
<javier_> me sale un sonido orrrible como de corto
<javier_> tengo un msj que dice que ha detectado un prblema
<javier_> cuando inicio seccion
<javier_> system program problem detected
<mimecar> abre una consola y comprueba que tienes instalado el paquete ubuntu-desktop
<javier_> que comando ejecuto?
<mimecar> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<javier_> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 34 no actualizados
<mimecar> pon las actualizaciones que te falten primero
<javier_> con que comando?
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<javier_> ok yo te aviso como me va
<javier_> actualice y dio igual
<javier_> alguien me puede colaborar?
<javier_> desde que actualice a ubuntu 13.10 los videos en los reproductores se ven en camara lenta
<NePtUnO> problema de gráficos será
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> a mi me parece que es cosa de los codecs de video
<Souchiro> desinstala los codecs y vuelvelos a instalar a aver si eso lo soluciona
<Souchiro> si no, es que estan mal los codecs de ubuntu
<nuevo_ar> buenas noches
#ubuntu-es 2014-04-13
<gabriel> Hola. ¿Alguien sabe por que puede ser que el sonido salga entrecortado en wine con el juego Carmen San Diego?
<ivedci89-desktop> hay alguien!!!??? que directorio debería poner en otra particion para no perder los programas instalados en una distribucion ubuntu o derivada?
<Xiguanda> Hey'''
<Gibarian> Wenas wenas
<terrible> hola hay algun canel de linuxmint en espanol???
<Gibarian> Supono
<Gibarian> Supongo
<Gibarian> ¿Esta alguien para hablar de Gparted y particiones extendidas?
<terrible> Gibarian: sabes cual es el cannal o el servidor???
<mimecar> terrible, http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=69362
<mimecar> que aún existe es otra cosa diferente
<Gibarian> La verdad ni idea terrible
<terrible> cual es la aplicacion k puedo usar el mouse en modo consola para copiar texto y cosas asi???
<mimecar> copiar texto a ...?
<terrible> me refiero en tty como usar el mouse
<mimecar> puedes usar gpm
<mimecar> te servirá para las aplicaciones que usen ncurse
<mimecar> pero seguramente no tendrás la opción de copiar / pegar
<terrible> mimecar: y como puedo copiar y pegar en las tty
<mimecar> sin un servidor gráfico me parece que no puedes
<terrible> mimecar: pero gpm lo hace
<mimecar> gpm añade un ratón pero no se si permite seleccionar texto
<juan_> Hola
<juan_> ¿Como puedo saber los codecs de video y audio que tengo instalados actualmente en Ubuntu 12.04?
<mimecar> con vlc tienes todos los codecs instalados
<juan_> Bien mimecar, pero el tema es el siguiente. Tengo video que estoy editando con avidemux y no tengo problema, pero en un segundo equipo tengo instalado Linux Mint. En este segundo equipo es donde tengo el problema. De hecho en ambos tengo instalado VLC, pero en el segundo el mismo video es lo que me da problemas de visualizacion y sonido con avidemux
<mimecar> mira el codec que usa con vlc
<mimecar> y después búscalo en lso repositorios de ubuntu
<juan_> Y como hago eso: lo de mirar el codec que usa con vlc
<mimecar> abre el vídeo y en los menús de vlc podrás ver la información del vídeo
<juan_> Je, que borrico soy. Tienes toda la razon.
<juan_> Segun lo que me has dicho, los codecs que me dan son los siguientes:
<juan_> Para audio: MPEG Audio Layer 1/2/3 (mpga)
<juan_> Para video: Mpeg 1/2 video (mpgv)
<juan_> Lo que no se es como lo he instalado ahí
<juan_> Y esto es lo que deberia instalar en linux mint
<mimecar> vlc incluiye los codecs de serie
<mimecar> para la otra distribución tendrás que buscar en sus repositorios
<juan_> De acuerdo. Muchas gracias.
<chulis> hola por qué me aparecen dos iconos iguales en el area de notificacion del panel?
<ingenius> como puedo ver las configuraciones locales de las schemas de canonical ?
<ingenius> chulis: que iconos ?
<chulis> los iconos que salen junto al reloj abaja a la derechsa
<chulis> me aprecen dos iconos iguales
<mimecar> abajo a la derecha en Unity?
<ingenius> el de la ruedita  dentada ?
<chulis> de conexion inalambrica
<chulis> dos iconos iguales y yo solo tengo un inalambrico
<chulis> uso lubunti lxde
<chulis> lubunto soy novato
<mimecar> chulis, lo primero, ¿qué versión de Ubuntnu usas?
<chulis> no se instale la ultica desde cd live
<chulis> ultima creo
<mimecar> la última es...?
<chulis> donde puedo ver mi version?
<mimecar> abre una consola y pon: lsb_release -a
<mimecar> el texto que te salga lo pegas en pastebin
<mimecar> !paste chulis
<kubot> chulis: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<chulis> Ubuntu 13.10
<chulis> ya lo he pegado el resultado pero donde esta la url?
<mimecar> al mandar el texto te dará un enlace
<chulis> en pastebin me refiero
<mimecar> pon el texto en pastebin y cuando pulses el botón para mandarlo te dará el enlace
<chulis> le dpoy a paste pero no hace nada...
<chulis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7245098/
<chulis> me falta rellenar poster
<chulis> me faltaba
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones del sistema?
<chulis> pues no recuerdo
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ingenius> mimecar: tenes idea donde guardan las configuraciones locales de las schemas ?
<mimecar> ¿qué es lo que quieres hacer?
<ingenius> estoy verificando la programacion en vala de uno de los idicators y quiero ver si guarda bien las configuraciones :)
<ingenius>  mimecar ?
<ramrebol> Hola. Estoy tratando de correr un programa y me dice que "rror while loading shared libraries: libGLU.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory". Pero haciendo "locate libGLU.so.1" si tengo esa biblioteca. Que debo hacer para solucionar este error?
<mimecar> seguramente se guardarán en gconf / dconf
<ingenius> mimecar: voy a ver ...
<ingenius> ramrebol: algo se borro
<ramrebol> ingenius: a que te refieres?
<ingenius> ramrebol: me parece que es el packet libglu1-mesa
<ingenius> fijate si lo tenes instalado
<ingenius> lo que dice es que no llega a esa liberia .. hay que ver si la encontras dentro de /usr/lib
<ramrebol> locate libGLU.so.1
<ramrebol> sorry, eso ultimo no iba en esta terminal :P
<ramrebol> al usar el comando locate libGLU.so.1  aparece "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGLU.so.1"
<mimecar> ramrebol, el programa que has descargado de internet es de la misma arquitectura que el sistema operativo?
<ramrebol> creo que no, porque es antiguo y mi laptop es 64bits. El programa es tetgen :(
<mimecar> en ese caso el error es correcto porque no encuentra la librería de 32 bits
<ramrebol> disculpa, el programa es tetview. Con tetgen no tengo problemas porque esta en los repositorios de ubuntu. Pero tetview (usado como complemento a tetgen) solo esta disponible en su pagina.
<ramrebol> mimecar: y habra forma de solucionarlo?
<ingenius> bajastes la plataforma equivocada
<ingenius> ramrebol: fijate si esta la version 64bits
<chulis> por que cuando añado "area de notificacion" en miniaplicaciones del panel me aprece dos iconos iguales del wifi a parte de my weather indicator?
<mimecar> chulis, has actualizado el sistema?
<chulis> si aunque dio algun error
<ingenius> mimecar: tenias razon era dconf .. yo estaba con el gconf ...
<ingenius> me habla olvidado completamente
<mimecar> chulis, pon la salida de los comandos en pastebin
<mimecar> si hay errores no las ha puesto
<chulis> ok dejame el comando para volverlo a hacer
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<chulis> asias
<chulis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7245230/
<ramrebol> como dije, no hay version 64 bits. Sera posible hacer correr tetview en mi maquina?  o mejor me olvido?
<mimecar> ramrebol, instala los paquetes de 32 bits
<mimecar> chulis, pon TODO el texto que sale
<chulis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7245249/
<mimecar> esa es la salida de los 3 comandos?
<mimecar> tendrás que eliminar el PPA de equinox
<chulis> eso era a mi?
<mimecar> claro
<chulis> no se puede actualizar te refieres?
<mimecar> quita primero el PPA que no funciona
<chulis> que es el ppa (soy novato)
<chulis> ?
<mimecar> un repositorio que has instalado y que no pertenece a Ubuntu
<mimecar> el repositorio no funciona y por eso te avisa
<chulis> como averiguo eso?
<mimecar> el texto que has puesto en pastebin te está diciendo que hay un error con el repositorio
<chulis> si pero como se cual es y como lo elimino?
<mimecar> W: Imposible obtener http://ppa.launchpad.net/tiheum/equinox/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<mimecar> puedes eliminarlo siguiendo los pasos de http://blog.desdelinux.net/ppa-purge-como-remover-un-repositorio-ppa-en-forma-segura/
<chulis> a todas estas eso tiene algo que ver con el hecho de que me aparezcan dos icono de wifi iguales?
<mimecar> no, estos pasos son para empezar a trabajar con un sistema actualizado
<chulis> vale lo haré
<mimecar> si tu problema está corregido en una actualización se arreglará al actualizar
<chulis> ayer estube añadiendo iconos en el panel
<chulis> y ahora me aparecen dos del wifi
<chulis> si lo que quito me quita tambien el del tiempo
<mimecar> seguramente habrás añadido los dos iconos tu mismo
<Gibarian> Cual es la mejor opción si se quiere remover una partición Windows de un sistema dual boot
<chulis> pero no lo puedo quitar
<chulis> quiero dejarlo como lo tenia antes
<mimecar> Gibarian, backup de los datos de todo el disco duro y arreglar grub
<Gibarian> Remover esa partición, hacerle un resize a la partición de Ubuntu
<mimecar> chulis, si has añadido 1 área de notificaciones y el control del wifi por separado
<Gibarian> o hacer una instalación desde cero
<mimecar> te saldrán dos
<chulis> como lo añadi por separado? no entiendo
<mimecar> habrás añadido dos veces el mismo control
<mimecar> o un control que ya se usa en el área de notificaciones
<mimecar> cuando quites el ppa y actualices el sistema seguimos
<chulis> pero en las miniaplicaciones del panel que he añadido son diferentes todas
<chulis> ah ok
<cacolop> hola
<chulis> por cierto esto significa que no se deben instalar programas fuera de synaptic?
<mimecar> puedes instalar pero que sean los mínimos posibles
<mimecar> y que al menos tengan soporte
<chulis> Could not find package list for PPA: mi_ppa/subdirectorio ppa por que me dice eso si lo tengo intalado?
<mimecar> tu ppa es "mi_ppa" ?
<mimecar> tienes que sustituir el nombre del PPA por el que te da el fallo
<chulis> ups perdon
<chulis> cierto
<mimecar> el PPA no tiene los archivos para la 13.10
<chulis> a ver que me he perdido
<chulis> como averiguaba el que falla?
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> W: Imposible obtener http://ppa.launchpad.net/tiheum/equinox/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<mimecar> fijate en los mensajes de error
<mimecar> corresponde al ppa tiheum/equinox
<chulis> donde sacastes ese enlace?
<mimecar> el del error?
<chulis> si
<mimecar> del texto que has puesto en pastebin
<chulis> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: tiheum/equinox/subdirectorio ppa algo estoy haciendo mal
<chulis> lo de subdirectorio sobra no?
<mimecar> de donde sacas lo de "subdirectorio"?
<chulis> me equivoque
<chulis> a ver si ahora funciona
<chulis> Could not find package list for PPA: tiheum equinox
<chulis> no me sale...
<mimecar> pon el comando que estas escribiendo
<chulis> sudo ppa-purge ppa:tiheum/equinox
<chulis> no me queda nada que aprender jeje
<mimecar> po solo equinox
<mimecar> cómo instalaste el PPA chulis ?
<chulis> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: ppa:equinox ppa:equinox
<chulis> estaba ya
<chulis> en synaptic estaba instalado
<mimecar> seguro que no
<chulis> si está marcado
<mimecar> lo has tenido que añadir de forma manual para que te aparezca
<mimecar> que salga en Synaptic no quiere decir que venga con ubuntu
<chulis> lo intenet instalar manual pero me decia que habia una version instalada
<mimecar> antes lo habrías instalado
<chulis> fui al synaptic y vi que estaba instalada
<chulis> quizas no recuerdo ahora
<mimecar> le tienes que pasar a ppa-purge el mismo nombre que usaste para añadirlo
<chulis> tonces que ahgo ahora?
<mimecar> escribir bien el nombre del ppa
<mimecar> pon el enlace que seguiste para instalarlo
<chulis> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa/+files/ppa-purge_0.2.6~karmic_all.deb
<mimecar> ???
<chulis> pues ahi fue
<chulis> el enlace de descarga
<mimecar> no has instalado ppa-purge desde los repositorios?
<chulis> lo fui a intalar de ahi pero me decia que ya estaba
<chulis> de la web q me pasastes
<chulis> http://blog.desdelinux.net/ppa-purge-como-remover-un-repositorio-ppa-en-forma-segura/
<mimecar> si el sistema te dice que ppa-purge está instalado
<mimecar> pasa al siguiente paso
<chulis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7245732/
<chulis> puedes mirar ver si esta bien?
<mimecar> con eso añades el repositorio
<alvaroben> hola!
<alvaroben> hola tengo un problema!!
<alvaroben> reintale linux mint sobre el mismo y como tengo particionado el disco con el sistema en un lado, la swap por otro y el home por ultimo
<alvaroben> lo que me paso es que cuando instale mint sobre el mismo me creo otra home en el disco donde deberia estar el sistema
<alvaroben> y ahora tengo el home anterior como un disco aparte del sistema
<alvaroben> la pregunta es como hago para volver el home en su lugar.
<Guest16555> Hola. ¿Alguien sabe por que puede ser que el sonido salga entrecortado en wine con el juego Carmen San Diego?
<chulis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7245803/
<chulis> me podria poner un ejemplo de como eliminar uno de esos?
<chulis> como eliminar un ppa de esos que tengo
<alvaroben> (14:24:37) alvaroben: hola tengo un problema!!
<alvaroben> (14:26:15) alvaroben: reintale linux mint sobre el mismo y como tengo particionado el disco con el sistema en un lado, la swap por otro y el home por ultimo
<alvaroben> (14:27:11) alvaroben: lo que me paso es que cuando instale mint sobre el mismo me creo otra home en el disco donde deberia estar el sistema
<alvaroben> (14:27:50) alvaroben: y ahora tengo el home anterior como un disco aparte del sistema
<alvaroben> (14:29:22) alvaroben: la pregunta es como hago para volver el home en su lugar.
<alvaroben> donde puedo conseguir soporte?
<MrTulias> alvaroben, ¿y volver a instalar?
<chulis> he instalado gkrellweather pero no lo encuentro ¿como lo podria buscar?
<Ovetum> hola, buenos días, una pregunta, el programa en ubuntu de "Contraseñas y claves" cual es su utilidad?, porque quisiera conocer más sobre esta aplicación. Gracias
 * x-mint  nas!!
<ivedci89-desktop>  alvaroben
<juan_> Hola
<juan_> ¿Sabeis si Ubuntu soporta escaneres inalambricos por wifi?
<WyReSP> Hola chicos! :D
<WyReSP> tengo un problema con mi grabadora
<WyReSP> puedo pegaros en un pastebin el log? y me recomendáis algo? es que no consigo aclararme por los foros...
#ubuntu-es 2015-04-06
 * merrick  saluda 
<successus> salud o/
 * merrick  saluda.
<josue_> hola, tengo un portatil con particiones de autorecuperacion y no se cuales eliminar para que el sistema arranque por defecto con linux
<mimecar> ¿ya has clonado el disco duro?
<josue_> clonarlo no,
<mimecar> deberías hacerlo antes de modificar las particiones
<josue_> es un hp, pavilion, viene con particion de recuperacion la cual no quiero perder, pero viene con otras que cuando arranca inicia por defecto la de recuperacion
<josue_> y no carga el grub
<mimecar> por defecto debería arrancar windows
<atlas|> josue instala el grub
<josue_> y lo hace, quiero quepor defecto me arranque linux porque windows ya no existe
<josue_> instale el grub pero este queda en la particion de linux y la bios arranca por defecto con la de windows
<josue_> y no deja cambiar el orden
<josue_> sale algo como OS Boot Manager
<mimecar> tendrías que haber dejado el cargador de windows y lanzar desde ahí linux
<mimecar> y haberlo clonado antes de quitar windows
<josue_> asi estan mis particiones
<josue_> http://pastebin.com/YfJHPCPs
<mimecar> ¿has desactivado secure boot?
<josue_> si
<mimecar> ¿has creado una partición para EFI?
<josue_> la sda2 no es efi?
<mimecar> para Windows sí
<josue_> mmm, necesitaria crear una efi para linux
<josue_> para el el secure boot la identifique como arrancable?
<mimecar> por partes
<mimecar> ¿cómo has instalado Ubuntu? ¿Has creado de forma manual las particiones?
<josue_> no, solamente use la particion de 470Gb para instalar linux
<josue_> ahi era donde estaba originalmente instalado windows
<josue_> borre la particion y cree la / y la home
<mimecar> ¿has creado /boot y swap?
<josue_> si
<josue_> bueno en realidad solo la / y la home
<josue_> y la swap
<josue_> ya instalado el linux fue que cree la bios_grub
<mimecar> ¿pusiste Grub en /?
<josue_> http://imageshack.com/a/img661/4849/v2BmnH.png
<josue_> asi lo muestra gparted
<josue_> nose en donde va el grub
<mimecar> depende de si lo pones en el MBR / equivalente o en la partición /
<mimecar> antes de seguir te aconsejo que clones el disco
<josue_> el reparador de arranque dice que lo va a colocar en sda y hace todo el proceso, pero sigue arrancando por la de recovery, debo presionar f9 para que me deje seleccionar ubuntu en el menu
<mimecar> hiciste una copia de la partición de recuperación en un disco externo verdad?
<josue_> no
<mimecar> eso es suicida, lo sabes?
<mimecar> si le pasa algo a tu partición de recuperación te tocará pagar al fabricante para recuperarla
<josue_> pues hasta ahora no he tocado las particiones de recuperacion, excepto una para coger espacio libre para la biod_grub
<josue_> en teoria si dejo el proceso de recuperacion deberia recuperar al estado de fabrica
<mimecar> si ese proceso tiene acceso a todas las particiones que necesita
<mimecar> ¿tienes algún disco duro externo para clonar ahora el disco?
<josue_> si
<josue_> la idea es clonar la particion?
<mimecar> el disco entero
<mimecar> con suerte el software de recuperación aún funcionará en el equipo
<mimecar> si la partición que has borrado no era necesaria
<josue_> igual no puedo, el disco es de 300Gb y el del portatil es de 500GB
<josue_> la particion de recuperacion es de 30Gb
<mimecar> ya, entonces clona el disco antes de seguir
<mimecar> el espacio vacío no se clona
<josue_> y despues que, borro todo e instalo linux con todo el disco?
<mimecar> después sigues con el tema de grub
<mimecar> no estaría mal asegurarte que funciona bien la partición de recuperación después de clonar
<mimecar> aunque estés más tiempo
<successus__> salud o/
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<lgfdgfs> Hola.
<lgfdgfs> Donde podria encontrar mas informacion, sobre como instalar un driver de video?
<lgfdgfs> Encontre varias cosas, pero cuando le doy en descargar driver me salen mucho y no se cual es el correcto.
#ubuntu-es 2015-04-07
<successus> salud o/
<Drakenex> Ya estoy aqui :D
<successus> salud
<Drakenex> salud successus
<successus> gracias Drakenex
<Drakenex> Que distro es mejor que ubuntu ?
#ubuntu-es 2015-04-08
<ivedci89> hola estoy intentando poner una clave publica para ingresar sin contraseña a mi servidor ssh de red local, y no puedo... siempre me pide contraseña... siendo que con otros ssh locales si funciona...
<ferxito3766> hola amigos
<ferxito3766> como se puede exportar una instalación de ubuntu para instalarla, tal como la tengo en mi computadora actualmente
<ivedci89> mmm en internet esa info esta... pero no se como es el titulo alguna vez leí de eso
<ivedci89> ferxito3766
<ivedci89> hola no se que toque en lubuntu que ahora el monitor de bateria del panel principal no detecta el tiempo restante de bateria
<Drakenex> chicos yo los dejo, hasta mañana =)
<Guest2855> hola no puedo instalar programas desde ubuntu center
<Guest2855> el boton de instalar siempre e sale en gris
<ivedci89> hola he leido un par tutoriales y a demas el help, entendi varias cosas, pero no consigo hacer lo que hace ubuntu one o dropbox entre mis pcs con rsync.... quisiera una especie de Dropbox offline, solo en red local, pues poner una nube a mas de 300GB no es viable por eso busco rsync o similar..
<ivedci89> se me ocurrio hacer un script convinando sshfs ssh cp pero tengo el drama de no saber cuando un archivo cambia...
<Guest2855> hola no puedo instalar programas desde ubuntu center
<Guest2855> el boton de instalar siempre e sale en gris
<ivedci89> Guest2855:  en la terminal
<Guest2855> en la terminalsi me deja instalar pero en el centro de software no
<guampa> ivedci89: estas buscando tener un backup en red, sincronizar varias computadoras o tener un almacen compartido sobre la red?
<ivedci89> Guest2855:  sudo su
<ivedci89> apt-get autoremove --force-yes && apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Guest2855> ya lo intente y sigue igual
<ivedci89> guampa: sincronizar dos computadoras... es mi carpeta "Música" lo vengo haciendo a manople por terminal
<ivedci89> pero quisiera hacerlo de modo automatico...
<guampa> ivedci89: podes usar rsync para eso, tiene opciones para sincronizar cambios nuevos
<ivedci89> tal como lo hace Dropbox
<Guest2855> E: No se encontró un archivo de réplica «/var/lib/dpkg/»
<ivedci89> bueno pero no entiendo que poner....
<guampa> o podes usar unison tambien, esta mas orientado a espejar contenido entre computadoras
<guampa> rsync es un poco mas general
<ivedci89> unison... ¿' veré...
<guampa> fijate, cualquier cosa avisame si necesitas ayuda con rsync
<guampa> unison nunca lo use pero es bastante popular, no creo que sea complicado
<ivedci89> claro noto que rsync es como scp avanzado y nada mas
<guampa> algo asi, si
<Guest2855> El paquete siguiente no ha sido verificado por su autor. La descarga de paquetes no fiables se ha desactivado en su configuración actua
<ivedci89> escuche de inode o algo asi ...que es una caracteristica del kernel que acusa cuando un archivo cambia
<guampa> ah inotify, si pero eso es para sincronizar mas o menos en forma instantanea
<ivedci89> es lo unico que escuche/lei claro "caracteristica del kernel que acusa cuando un archivo cambia"
<ivedci89> ah okk
<ivedci89> y eso es un comando o qué?
<guampa> no, es una facilidad del kernel para que los programas lo usen
<ivedci89> Guest2855: me mataste no se... pero creo que habras tocado los repositorios por eso hay errores.
<ivedci89> proba el comando largo que te puse
<Guest2855> la lo probe y me da error
<Guest2855> y si tiene que ver con los repositorios
<ivedci89> guampa: y eso como se consulta desde un script? es posible o solo desde un binario vivo?
<guampa> creo que hay programas para sincronizar que monitorean y usan inotify, no tengo ninguno presente
<guampa> existen cosas mas sofisticadas para sincronizar en formas mas o menos instantaneas tambien
<ivedci89> bueno probare con uniqueseyo... y te cuento
<ivedci89> unison
<guampa> ivedci89: fijate syncd
<guampa> *lsyncd
<guampa> ese combina inotify y rsync para sincronizacion en semi tiempo real
<ivedci89> claro de eso preguntaba... pero no tengo idea como usarlo...
<ivedci89> man syncd???
<guampa> lsyncd
<ivedci89> aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh
<guampa> esta en APT, asi que podes instalarlo y ver como funciona, nunca lo use
<ivedci89> unison ya se instalo
<ivedci89> si no me funk como quiero... lo probare a lsyncd
<ivedci89> unison es grafico?? o desde terminal
<guampa> desde terminal creo
<ivedci89> bueno gracias...
<ivedci89> aparece una version gtk
<guampa> ah mira, si puede ser, hay frontends tambien para rsync
<ivedci89> bueno guampa mil gracias, segun la descripcion, es exactamente lo que necesito
<guampa> excelente, me alegro entonces :)
<ivedci89> Guest2855: estas
<ivedci89> cómo sigues?
<successus> salud o/
<ivedci89> guampa: parece que funciona, pero es un lio configurarlo... un usuario novato terminaría pensando que no sirve, o está mal hecho...
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<Lopulus> hola: quiero ver peliculas en FOXPLAY con ozilla y no puedo. me dice que tengo que  tengo que obtener http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<Lopulus> mime
<Lopulus> mimecar,
<Lopulus> mimecar,
<Lopulus> hola: quiero ver peliculas en FOXPLAY con ozilla y no puedo. me dice que tengo que  tengo que obtener http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<mimecar__> ahora estoy Lopulus
<mimecar__> si la Web usa Flash no te queda más remedio que instalarlo
<quark-cha> Acastro
<kal_cividFajdida>  hi donde consigo lista de canales tv españa , centro america y sur america ?
<AcE-Beta> Hola
<Drakenex> Hola AcE-Beta
<AcE-Beta> :)
#ubuntu-es 2015-04-09
<AlexLikeRock> buenas
<AlexLikeRock> es  bienvenido este troll aki ??? XDDDDDDDD
<ivedci89-desktop> alguien que pueda ayudarme con ssh
<ivedci89-desktop> he generado una llave publica y aunque la mande a .ssh remoto no puedo conectarme sin ingresar el password
<ivedci89-desktop>     ssh-keygen -t rsa
<ivedci89-desktop> scp ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pubusuario@servidor.com:.ssh/authorized_keys2
<ivedci89-desktop> $ ssh 192.168.0.100
<ivedci89-desktop> ivedci@192.168.0.100's password:
<ivedci89-desktop> por su puesto que sí, he reemplazado usuario y servidor por lo que corresponde
 * merrick  Saluda.
<exelsius> hola
<exelsius>  hola
<exelsius> <exelsius> como puedo solucionar los repositorios rotos
<exelsius> <exelsius> en ubuntu al instalar sendmail
<exelsius> <exelsius> http://pastebin.com/qGu6QVYM
<exelsius> <CoBot> zzzz - Pastebin.com
<exelsius> hola
<exelsius> hola
<exelsius> alguien despierto
<exelsius> hola
<Xago> hola muchachos...disculpen la consulta tan básica, pero me cambié a gnome desde Unity y no encuentro el atajo para bloquear la pantalla y así pararme de mi escritorio, sin que estén husmeando
<Xago> gracias por la ayuda
<ivedci89> ctrl alt L
<ivedci89> Xago:
<Xago> lo intenté, pero no me funciona en Gnome, solo en Unity
<Xago> :(
<ivedci89> mmm
<ivedci89> no se
<ivedci89> super L
<ivedci89> ufa yo estoy usando unity
<ivedci89> que raro no sale en el menu esa ocpion
<Xago> según los atajos del teclado, está bien definida la combinación CTRL+ALT+L, pero no funciona. :(
 * merrick  Saluda
<edgardoweb> saludos
#ubuntu-es 2015-04-10
 * merrick  Saluda.
<Xago> hola a todos, cómo era en gnome para cambiar el ambiente de escritorio?
<Xago> tengo el tipo de ventana que solo tiene la X para cerrar, pero quiero montar otra que tenga - D X
<Knight80> Hola, buenas tardes
<Knight80> Vale, muchas gracias por todo...¿eh?
#ubuntu-es 2015-04-11
<julio> holsa
<julio> hey
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<ghostnetwork> guampa:
<ghostnetwork> por favor me pueden ayudar a instalar
<ghostnetwork> linux
<successus> salud o/
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<erAbuelo> re
<ErgoProxy> hola
#ubuntu-es 2015-04-12
 * merrick  Saluda!
<roger_35> o/
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<successus> salud,hasta otro rato o/
<successus> salud
<successus_> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<bluhu> Hola a todos :), una pregunta. Estoy tratando de volver a las viejas andanzas y estoy tratando de instalar xubuntu compartiendo disco con win7 pero al principio me salia un alert sobre la proteccion de particion gpt, redimensione la particion para tener un campito para xubuntu, pero no me reconoce las particiones... alguna recomendacion o tal vez a alguien le paso lo mismo antes
 * Hanom1960 is away: I'm busy
#ubuntu-es 2016-04-11
<soto> hola
<soto> hola como estan
<Arielon> soto saludos
<phaty> hola, buenas tardes
<phaty> como puedo reemplazar systemd por init en ubuntu? gracias
<defcon> hola comunidad
<defcon> tengo un problema con ubuntu
<defcon> que instale en mi laptop sucede que llevo ya teniendo este problema un par de veces
<defcon> sucede q cuando cierro la tapa de mi laptop y se pone en modo hibernacion a la hora de restablecer el trabajo se queda congelado en la pantalla y no se puede hacer nada mas q apagar con el boton 10 seg
<defcon> alguien sabe porq se debe esto??
#ubuntu-es 2016-04-12
<santiagosc> Buenas tardes alguien sabe de una herramienta o comando para rescatar el MBR de un disco duro?
<sirix> santiagosc: rescatux
<sirix> va como live cd o live usb
<santiagosc> gracias
<successus> salud o/
<Hertz> Salud!
<successus> hello Hertz
<acromos12> Hola, que sabor de ubunto seria el mejor para un hp i3, 4 gb ram y 500 gb hdd, tarjeta video integrada.?
<acromos12> Ubuntu*
<uruk7> hola gente, tengo una unidad bluedisk que no me aparece en el nautilus , alguien sabe como detectarla?
<linuk0> uruk7 hola amigo. abre la terminal como root y la buscas x ahí
<uruk7> dentro de dev?
<linuk0> uruk7 tienes unidades usb conectadas ahora ?
<linuk0> no. Y a estas como root?
<linuk0> no. Ya estas como root?
<uruk7> si ya estoy como root
<uruk7> tengo varias cosas conectadas si
<AlexLikeRock> Entonces instala DOLPHIN, y con ese explorador lo encontrarás ;-)
<linuk0> es un disco duro o repro de dvd o algo asi?
<AlexLikeRock> Dolphin es el explorador de KDE
<uruk7> a ver si no aparece me gustaria hacerle un mount pero desde consola si pudiera ser
<uruk7> como la detecto?
<linuk0> retira el o los pendrives primero y luego teclea esto
<linuk0> sudo fdisk -l
<uruk7> a ok alli me aparecera?
<uruk7>  a ver
<linuk0> y quizas te aparezca ahí
<linuk0> y ves q nombre le asigna el SO a esa unidad
<linuk0> algo como /dev/sdb1 por ejemplo
<uruk7> no me aparece nada
<uruk7> solo los 4 discos duros que tengo
<linuk0> se conecta x puerto USB?
<uruk7> no
<uruk7> por sata interno
<linuk0> seguro? revisa de nuevo
<linuk0> Rayos
<uruk7> me aparece estos -> /dev/ram1 hasta /dev/ram15 y luego los 4 discos duros
<linuk0> prueba con  "lspci" sin las comillas
<linuk0> o con esto
<linuk0> lspci | grep blu
<uruk7> nada de nada
<uruk7> tendre que entrar en la bios
<uruk7> a ver que sucede
<linuk0> lspci | grep Blu
<uruk7> no nada
<linuk0> con mayúsculas la B
<uruk7> no nada
<linuk0> ahora pon         lsusb
<linuk0> lsusb
<uruk7> nada
<uruk7> ya te dije que es sata lo se por que me construi yo el pc
<linuk0> ok. Era para ver si te lo reconocía x ahí como un usb. desconectalo y conectalo de nuevo
<linuk0> y tipeas esto a ver si agarra en ubuntu
<linuk0> tail /var/log/messages
<uruk7> no existe
<linuk0> tipea ahora
<linuk0> dmesg
<uruk7> dmesg | grep Blu ?
<linuk0> aja.TAmbien
<linuk0> prueba de las dos maneras
<uruk7> nothing
<linuk0> dios..... bueno amigo no se como mas puedo ayudarte
<linuk0> sorry
<uruk7> mi pregunta despues de esto miro la bios a ver si me reconoce el blue ray disk?
<linuk0> esos comandos sirven bien en Debian
<linuk0> si. puedes hacer eso
<linuk0> con el dmesg solo no te salio nada?
<uruk7> me salio la ostia de lineas pero nada que apareciera blu
<uruk7> a ver dejame salir del sistema y en el booteo entro dentro la bios
<uruk7> 5 minutos
<uruk7> ya estoy aqui me lo detecta
<uruk7> linuk0 -> la placa base me lo detecta en el slot sata nº5
<linuk0> vuelvo en 20 min
<uruk7> linuk0 ya lo encontre con dmesg
<uruk7> pero me aparece como unidad cd-rom
<uruk7> bueno ya me lo reconoce pero como puedo hacer que siempre me detecte la unidad blu ray sin que tenga que poner un disco?
<paty> buenas tardes
<uruk7> bueno ya esta, ahora por lo visto veo que tengo un disco duro que esta formateado en xfs pero no me deja acceder a el , necesito instalar algo para ver archivos xfs?
<uruk7> vale ok apt-get install xfsprogs xfsdump
<uruk7> ahora se ven
<paty> uruk7, que tal. como puedo reemplazar systemd por init en ubuntu?
<uruk7> systemd -> eso es daemons no?
<paty> es el reemplazo de init, lamentablemente ahora viene por defecto sin opcion de reeemplazo
<paty> por eso queria saber si alguien ha podido reemplazarlo exitosamente con init o algun otro substituto
<uruk7> ub
<uruk7> ubuntu no utiliza upstart?
<paty> usaba
<paty> uruk7, a no ser que uses una version anterior a 14.04
<uruk7> y no es mejor upstart que por init?
<paty> uruk7, no se decirte si es mejor o peor, pero para mi es mas comodo init
<uruk7> ok lo conoces mas
<paty> con init ves todo lo que pasa durante el boot, pero con systemd, el sistema como por arte de magia salta del grub al login manager, asi que si algo pasa enese momento no te enteras
<voyager1> buenas mundo
<voyager1> hay alguien?
<linuk0> uruk7 q has hecho ?
<voyager1> alguno ha probado 16.04 lts?
<voyager1> la beta
<lukitas> :)
<acromos12> Holaa
<voyager1> buenas
<acromos12> Xubuntu es un buen sabor para un portatil hp g4 4gb ram,i3,500 hdd
<mimecar> sí
<voyager1> si
<acromos12> Quiero tomar
<acromos12> Lo siento no fui yo
<acromos12> Disculpen por si.infringi normas
<mimecar> #xubuntu-es creo que redirecciona a este canal
<voyager1> no hay canal especifico de xubuntu?
<mimecar> había uno de los canales de las otras versiones de Ubuntu con poco movimiento
<mimecar> y se enlazaron con este
<voyager1> hay poca diferencia entre entornos
<voyager1> un momento, ahora vuelvo
<voyager1> he vuelto
#ubuntu-es 2016-04-13
<levsor> hola buenas noches
<levsor> alguien me podria colaborar con una duda?
<lukitas> pregunta
<levsor> hola resulta que por ejemplo normalmente el usuario pepito en ubuntu crea una carpeta con permisos 775
<levsor> hay alguna forma de modificar los permisos por defecto con los que ese usuario crea las carpetas
<levsor> ?
<levsor> por ejemplo para que las cree por defecto con permisos 755
<levsor> he buscado bastante pero no encuentro
<sirix> buenas noches
<lukitas> :)
<sirix> hola a quienes llegan
<uruk> hola hay alguien por aqui?
<threatzero1> pregunta
<acromos12> Hola descargue la ultima LTS
<acromos12> Llevo unos 4 años usando linux pero nivel usuario
<acromos12> Y necesito documentacion para administrat el sisstema
<acromos12> Administrar
<guampa> acromos12: que clase de documentacion?
<acromos12> Sobre ubuntu. Algo asi como una guia de administracion
<n-iCe> hola
<n-iCe> qué usan más, la lts o la de 9 meses
<acromos12> Volvi
<acromos12> Como afminidtrar un sistema linux? O ubuntu
<acromos12> Administrar*
<guampa> acromos12: no conozco guias, por ahi agarrar de a un tema
<guampa> ir sobre los mas basicos primero y despues a otros a medida que avanzas o necesitas
<acromos12> Okk . Ya encontre una. Si alguien la necesita se la puedo enviar
<acromos12> Buen consejo
<Ocsi> os
<DELLtra> nas o/
#ubuntu-es 2016-04-14
<acromos12> Saludos gente de ubuntu
<sevenup__> hi
<uruk> hola gente tengo una series de conexiones que no se si son las correctas alguien me podria hechar un cable http://pastebin.com/raw/MJKy9PfC
<guampa> uruk: que necesitas saber?
<uruk> 445/tcp   open   microsoft-ds es correcto esto? es de samba?
<guampa> si, es de samba
<guampa> podes verlo desde el mismo host con ss -ltunp
<uruk> quiero decir que solo necesito http i https , las otras son necesarias?
<guampa> por lo que decis deduzco que no
<guampa> si necesitas http y https samba no es necesario
<guampa> podes apagar el servicio o denegar el acceso desde el firewall
<uruk> que hago /etc/init.d/samba stop?
<guampa> service samba stop
<guampa> que version de ubuntu usas?
<uruk> 15
<guampa> 15.04 o 15.10?
<uruk> me echa esto Warning: samba.service changed on disk. Run 'systemctl daemon-reload' to reload units.
<uruk> a ver que lo miro
<guampa> 15.10
<uruk> 15.10
<uruk> sigo teniendo abiertos microsoft-ds i netbios-ssn
<guampa> fijate sudo systemctl disable samba
<guampa> eso deshabilita el arranque automatico
<uruk> sui ya lo deshabilite con sysv-rc-conf
<guampa> por lo que veo con agrado se mantiene update-rc.d de debian para manejar estas cosas
<guampa> asi que podes usar eso tambien para deshabilitar el servicio
<guampa> va a terminar llamando a sysctl
<uruk> el caso es que cuando hago nmap 192.168.1.1
<uruk> sigo con las misma conexiones
<guampa> si paraste samba el 445 ya no va a aparecer
<uruk> hice lo que me dijistes pero las conexiones siguen ahi
<uruk> joer , pensaba que se podia controlar eso con ubuntu
<guampa> si que se puede
<uruk> como?
<guampa> puede ser alguna interaccion con systemctl
<guampa> proba correr el comando que te sugirio cuando paraste el servicio con service samba stop
<guampa> no conozco mucho de systemd
<guampa> systemctl daemon-reload
<uruk> ya me dijeron que era mejor por init
<guampa> pues no, no es lo mejor
<uruk> sigue igual
<uruk> cuando le hago service samba stop  y luego lo nmapeo me saca las misma de siempre
<guampa> estas corriendo los comandos con sudo o como root?
<uruk> humm jajaja me voy a root
<guampa> heh
<guampa> o con sudo
<uruk> con sudo siempre
<guampa> con sudo tiene que andar entonces
<guampa> sudo service samba stop
<guampa> sudo update-rc.d samba remove
<uruk> que hae update-rc ?
<uruk> que hace eso guampa
<uruk> ahora al hacer un nmap me aparece una MAC Address joder que es eso
<guampa> originalmente manejaba los links de sysv init, para controlar en que runlevels se corria que cosa
<guampa> ahora creo que ya es una abstraccion sobre init que estes usando para controlar lo mismo
<guampa> en rigor habria que usar las herramientas del init que estes usando, pero debian y derivados tienen esto y por ahora sigue funcionando
<uruk> joer ahora me saca esto http://pastebin.com/raw/eWxXjsvy
<guampa> la mayoria de los comandos que empiezan con "update-" son de debian
<guampa> es lo mismo
<guampa> fijate en el host primero si el programa sigue corriendo
<uruk> ahora me aparece MAC Address: 5C:DC:96:A8:17:CF
<guampa> ah, si es un mac address
<uruk> bueno como veo lo del host?
<uruk> no hay manera de sacar esas conexiones
<guampa> sudo ss -ltunp -o '( sport = :445 )'
<guampa> fijate si eso devuelve algo
<guampa> en la pc que corre samba eh
<uruk> me saca Netid State Recv-Q  creo que es los titulos de las columnas
<uruk> solo me saca eso
<guampa> entonces no hay samba ahi corriendo
<uruk> es decir nmap me da informacion de los puertos que estan abiertos al iniciarse el sistema?
<guampa> no, si nmap dice open es porque algo hay
<guampa> le debes estar errando al host
<uruk> nmap 192.168.1.1?
<guampa> fijate si la direccion es correcta
<uruk> ifconfig?
<guampa> ip a
<guampa> ifconfig, route y netstat hay que cambiarlos por ip y ss
<guampa> ya no tienen mas soporte casi
<uruk> lo -> 127.0.0.1   enp2s0 -> 192.168.1.100
<uruk> humm
<guampa> calculo que enp2s0 ? no se cual es la placa ahi
<uruk> pues nmap 192.168.1.100
<uruk> ssh
<uruk> el puerto 22
<guampa> aha
<uruk> /etc/init.d/ssh stop
<guampa> si queres ver desde el host lo que esta corriendo "ss -ltunp"
<guampa> -l = "listening", -t = "tcp", -u "udp", -n = "numeric", -p = "process"
<uruk> eso es para ver que demonios estan corriendo no?
<guampa> si queres ver solo los puertos udp seria -lunp, solo los puertos tcp, -ltnp
<guampa> si
<uruk> bueno me voy una cosa mas como guardo esta conversacion con xchat?
<guampa> lastima que la salida de ss tenga un formato inferior al de netstat, pero igual hay que usarlo y dejar netstat
<guampa> ni idea de xchat, si configuraste logs calculo que estara ahi, sino podes copiar y pegar en un texto
<uruk> venga me voy al medico gracias guampa
<guampa> por nada man suerte
<chapo> buen dia
<uruk> hola ya he vuelto
<uruk> he hecho un nmap a mi puerta de enlace nmap 192.168.1.1 i me aparecen lo siguiente: http://pastebin.com/raw/uQ4RYpFS que significa esa MAC Address que me aparece se supone que es el router no?
<AcE-beta> hola
<FreeSoft> Hola
#ubuntu-es 2016-04-15
<cthylla> hola gente
<cthylla> tengo una duda la tarjeta de video nvidia 740 funciona con el driver nouveau?
<RenoRains> saludos desde Bogota COL
<CarlosNeyPastor> Buenas noches
<CarlosNeyPastor> alguien entiende o ha instalado Nagios 3.5?
<CarlosNeyPastor> Alguien me puede guiar a instalar un plugin en nagios? me dice uqe no esta definido en ningun lado
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo agregue y uso el servicio pero no lo lee por no estar definido en command, y el detalle es que no encuentro command
<CarlosNeyPastor> o algo hago mal
<Mirrortech> ufff yo deje de usar nagios..ahora estoy al 100 con Cacti
<CarlosNeyPastor> no conozco cacti
<CarlosNeyPastor> te ha pasado Mirrortech de agregar plugin snmp y te de el error de no estar definido?
<Mirrortech> Mmm no..
<CarlosNeyPastor> has agregado chequeo de estado de ram, micro y espacio de disco a nagios?
<CarlosNeyPastor> eso es lo que estoy tratando de hacer
<Mirrortech> alguna vez lo hice..pero hace raaato..desde que me pase a Cacti..ni mas...
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola
<CarlosNeyPastor> como puedo abrir el puerto 161 en ubuntu server?
<CarlosNeyPastor> ejecute: sudo ufw allow 161
<CarlosNeyPastor> y tambien ejecute: sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -i eth0 --dport 161 -j ACCEPT
<CarlosNeyPastor> y el puerto continua cerrado
<CarlosNeyPastor> y tambien: sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp  --dport 161 -j ACCEPT
<sevenup__> hello
<uruk> hola gente tengo ubuntu 15.10 tengo una impresora HP deskjet F300 series cuando quiero imprimir un documento me deja en el estado de impresion del documento como pendiente y no me imprime
<defcon> buenas
<GridCube> holas
<Defcon> buenas
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola, alguien me puede decir como abrir un puerto en Ubuntu Server 14.04?
<CarlosNeyPastor> necesito abrir el 161
<alu35> Jojoo
#ubuntu-es 2016-04-16
<muscat>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER muscat gnchemslqzqf
<patrix>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER patrix smchvqtdemxc
<uruk> hola estoy intentando acceder a mi router via telnet 192.168.1.1 pero me da un output telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection timed out alguien sabe como puedo acceder a mi router desde terminal?
<salapin> no puedo poner mi tarjeta wireless en modo monitor
<salapin> podeis echarme una mano
<ilpollo> buen dia
<ilpollo> alguien puede ayudarme con el procedimiento de compilacion d eun repositorio de pidgin. muchas gracias
<mimecar> ¿quieres compilar Pidgin?
<ilpollo> hola mime
<ilpollo> no , en realidad
<ilpollo> es un plug para poder utiizar el chat de face en pidgin
<ilpollo> porque cambiaron el protocolo
<ilpollo> XMPP
<mimecar> ¿qué instrucciones da ese plugin para la compilación?
<ilpollo> https://joenco.wordpress.com/2015/11/16/actualizacion-configurar-nuestra-cuenta-de-facebook-en-pidgin-2/
<mimecar> en esa Web tienes un repositorio con el plugin
<ilpollo> asi es
<mimecar> añade el repositorio y podrás instalar el plugin
<ilpollo> es justamente lo que no se hacer :0
<mimecar> edita el sources.list y añadir la línea con el repositorio
<ilpollo> soy muy newbie mime
<mimecar> abre una consola
<ilpollo> listo
<mimecar> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<mimecar> y pones al final la línea que empieza por deb..
<mimecar> y corresponde a tu versión de Ubuntu
<ilpollo> un toque mas despacio que esto es mandarin basico
<mimecar> abre una consola
<mimecar> ¿sabes hacerlo?
<ilpollo> ya estoy en la consola
<mimecar> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<ilpollo> si ya estacargado
<ilpollo> aparecieron varias lineas en diferentes colores
<mimecar> ¿ya has añadido la línea con el repostiorio?
<ilpollo> eso es lo que no se hacer
<mimecar> busca tu versión de Ubuntu en la Web
<mimecar> y pega la línea que empieza por deb...
<ilpollo> 14.04.03 lts
<mimecar> con esa información busca la línea en la web que has puesto
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> un segundo por favor
<ilpollo> ya encontre cual es el repositorio que necesito , dentro hay varios archivos , cual de ellos descargo ?
<mimecar> ninguno ¿has pegado la línea en el archivo sources.list?
<ilpollo> ....
<ilpollo> estoy jodido
<ilpollo> la verdad es que no te puedo seguir tio
<mimecar> en la página Web busca tu versión de Ubuntu
<ilpollo> te puedo pasar un bin
<ilpollo> si
<ilpollo> ya encontre esa info en la pagina
<mimecar> ¿qué pone en la línea que hay debajo de tu versión?
<ilpollo> http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/jgeboski/xUbuntu_14.04/
<mimecar> Ubuntu Trusty Tahr 14.04:
<ilpollo> eso es lo que tiene dentro
<ilpollo> asi es
<mimecar>  deb http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/jgeboski/xUbuntu_14.04 ./
<ilpollo> estoy adentro
<mimecar> no tienes que entrar en el enlace
<ilpollo> haaaaa
<ilpollo> :o0
<ilpollo> que hago con el ?
<mimecar> te estoy diciendo que copies la línea
<ilpollo> ok, copiado
<mimecar> pega la línea al final del archivo sources.list
<ilpollo> o sea, primero la linea que copie y despues source list ?
<mimecar> ¿no tenías abierto el archivo sources.list en nano?
<ilpollo> no
<mimecar> hazlo
<mimecar> te he puesto el comando antes
<ilpollo> bien
<ilpollo> https://imagebin.ca/v/2dxZ1AoT9uc2
<ilpollo> eso es lo que figura en consola
<mimecar> ve al final del archivo y pega el texto que has copiado antes de la web
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> listo
<ilpollo> quedo asi
<mimecar> sigue con las instrucciones de la web
<ilpollo>  https://imagebin.ca/v/2dxZxs1hyvBW
<mimecar> ilpollo, ¿por qué copias lo que quieres?
<mimecar> copia la línea entera, incluyendo el "deb "
<ilpollo> perdon
<ilpollo> pasamela de nuevo
<mimecar> lo tienes en la Web
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> millon de gracias
<mimecar> ¿ya lo has instalado?
<ilpollo> no pude ....
<ilpollo> me suelta un error
<mimecar> pon el error en pastebin
<mimecar> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> una pregunta antes
<ilpollo> despues de pegar el deb + enlace, cual es la forma correcta de cerrar la consola?
<mimecar> control +x para guardar el archivo
<ilpollo> porque me figura que mato la tarea si la cierro
<mimecar> ¿estás cerrando directamente la ventana?
<ilpollo> ahora me parece que quedo bien
<ilpollo> si estaba haciendo eso
<mimecar> tienes que guardar el archivo
<ilpollo> ahora cargo # aptitude update?
<mimecar> si lo tienes instalado sí
<ilpollo> en consola ?
<ilpollo> me fijo
<ilpollo> no paso nada
<ilpollo> me parece que no
<mimecar> ¿lo estás ejecutando en la consola?
<ilpollo> asi es
<ilpollo> esta mal ?
<mimecar> ¿aparece algún mensaje de error?
<ilpollo> no aparecio nada directamente
<mimecar> usa el comando
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<ilpollo> se esta cargando
<ilpollo> http://pastebin.com/PAfkgDU3
<mimecar> tendrás que importar la firma de repositorio
<ilpollo> y eso seria ???
<mimecar> sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 12C6ADA61C85BB5E
<ilpollo> listo proceso la clave
<ivedci89> hola alguien que me ayude con modem fax en ubuntu linux?
<ivedci89> he instalado el modem y el efax-gtk, pero cómo puedo saber si el modem es reconocido por linux?
<ilpollo> esta listo mime, tengo que agregar algo mas ?
<mimecar> si ha aceptado la clave instala el plugin
<ilpollo> como lo hicimos anteriormente ?
<ilpollo> ahora esta actualizando
<mimecar> sudo apt-get install nombrepaquete
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> disculpa el nombre del paquete ....
<mimecar> lo tienes en la Web
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> queres que haga alguna verificacion ??
<ilpollo> parece que se instalo pero ...
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida del comando
<ilpollo> http://pastebin.com/VXrbj9jb
<mimecar> ¿sólo has añadido la línea con el deb?
<ilpollo> si solo eso
<ilpollo> es lo que habiamos quedabo
<ilpollo> do
<mimecar> ese error te lo daba antes al instalar aplicaciones?
<ilpollo> NO
<mimecar> comenta la línea que has añadido con #
<mimecar> después, sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> e instala cualquier aplicación
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> intento
<ilpollo> queres que haga comprobacion ?
<mimecar> después de poner el # sí
<ilpollo> esta listo que
<ilpollo> que comando pongo '
<ilpollo> ?
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<ilpollo> http://pastebin.com/M4EdP9Ca
<mimecar> sudo apt-get install mc
<ilpollo> se esta cargando
<ilpollo> http://pastebin.com/nF7tdk1k
<ilpollo> .......
<mimecar> añade el repositorio e instala otra aplicación
<ilpollo> el repositorio ya estaba añadido
<ilpollo> si me tiras comandos puede que sea mas facil
<ilpollo> yo los cargo en consola directamente
<mimecar> ¿no lo habías comentado antes de escribir de nuevo sudo apt-get update?
<ilpollo> jajjaja me parece que no
<ilpollo> de todas formas , ya estoy perdido
<ilpollo> :))
<ilpollo> pero creo que lo esta bien
<mimecar> instala el paquete
<mimecar> y cuando lo tengas instalado usa pidgin
<ilpollo> disculpa la ignorancia
<ilpollo> pero no es lo que hice en la ultima tarea ?
<mimecar> si ya lo has hecho y no ha dado erores usa pidgin
<ilpollo> es lo que hice pero no funciona ...
<mimecar> ¿has creado una cuenta nueva en pidgin?
<ilpollo> estoy intentando crearla pero la unica opcion que da pidgin es de  XMPP
<ilpollo> para facebook
<mimecar> pon el comando que has usado para instalar el paquete
<ilpollo> ....
<mimecar> si has instalado el paquete y no te ha dado errores tiene que funcionar
<ilpollo> dame un comando para comprobarlo
<ilpollo> puede ser que no este bien instalado
<mimecar> ponme el comando que has usado para instalarlo
<ilpollo> soy totalmente nulo para las comprobaciones
<ilpollo> $ sudo apt-get install mc
<ilpollo> este '
<ilpollo> ?
<mimecar> ese es para una prueba
<mimecar> sudo apt-get install nombrepaquete
<mimecar> sustituyendo nombrepaquete por el nombre del plugin
<mimecar> que tienes en la Web
<ilpollo> se esta procesando
<mimecar> pon la línea que acabas de escribir en la consola
<ilpollo> da exactamente el mismo error
<mimecar> pon el comando y el error en pastebin
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> http://pastebin.com/BQpmQnsK
<mimecar> ¿qué comando has puesto para que salga eso?
<ilpollo> fijate el titulo
<ilpollo> apt-get install
<ilpollo> y el nombre del plugin
<mimecar_> el nombre del plugin no es deb http://download.opensuse.org/reposi
<mimecar_> sudo apt-get install purple-facebook
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> no pudo localizar el paquete
<ilpollo> quiere decir que no esta instalado
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida del comando que te he puesto
<ilpollo> http://pastebin.com/QnE8tV25
<mimecar> el paquete existe en el repositorio
<ilpollo> entonces que hice mal ?
<mimecar> ¿tienes la línea del repositorio en el archivo sources.list verdad?
<ilpollo> si la puse con # deb... como  me pediste
<ilpollo> queres que haga un paste ?
<mimecar> quita el # y actualiza con sudo apt-get update
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> listo
<ilpollo> te paso el paste
<mimecar> instala el paquete del plugin
<ilpollo> ok
<ilpollo> http://pastebin.com/imU6ivrk
<mimecar> no has subido el paste
<ilpollo> http://pastebin.com/imU6ivrk
<ilpollo> ....lol
<mimecar> ya lo ha instalado
<ilpollo> grandeeee
<ilpollo> ahora pruebo pidgin
<ilpollo> me parece que hay un error mime
<ilpollo> o sea
<ilpollo> el protocolo que ofrece pidgin unicamente para face es : xmpp
<ilpollo> para configurar la cuenta es la unica forma
<mimecar> has cerrado y abierto pidgin?
<ilpollo> si
<mimecar> ¿lo has configurado con el plugin que te sale (aunque no se llame igual)?
<ilpollo> ???
<ilpollo> si
<mimecar> entonces el plugin no funciona
<ilpollo> te referis a purple
<ilpollo> facebook
<ilpollo> esa es una buena explicacion  ;)
<mimecar> a no ser que no te haya instalado el plugin del repositorio que has añadido
<ilpollo> la verdad que no se
<ilpollo> pero hicimos todo
<ilpollo> cambio de cliente para ver si lo puedo usar
<mimecar> el plugin es para Pidgin
<ilpollo> si
<ilpollo> no importa, no hay tanta historia, tengo que agradecerte inmensamente por tu paciencia, gente como vos aporta a esta comunidad y genera valor . muy agradecido.
<DmHertz> Hola gente!
<DmHertz> Esta es mi historia con btrfs-asesino.
<DmHertz> https://www.linux.org.ru/forum/talks/12518526
<AcE-beta> nas nohes
#ubuntu-es 2016-04-17
<wisp1> hola
<V-Ger1> hola
<V-Ger1> pooooy
<lukitas> o/
<wisp1> hola
<bigmonkey> hola brow
<neosuse> hola buenas tardes
<neosuse> que tal?
<neosuse> estoy probando ubuntu mate, despues de estar casi 2 años en manjaro
<neosuse> me gustaria saber si hay algun programa tipo recalbox o gamestation turbo que pueda instalar en ubuntu mate y si alguien puede indicarme los comandos para hacerlo desde terminal pues mejor que mejor
<zadok> Buenas!
<leox> hola
<leox> alguien esta o uso ubuntu-mate para rasberry pi??
<sevenup__> alguien ocioso para unas consultas?
<sevenup__> relacionadas con el plugin de flash en chromium y firefox
<Artemis3> sevenup__, cuando los hispano hablantes hagan la pregunta en vez de preguntar si hay alguien, saludar o preguntar si pueden preguntar, creo que el mundo será otro :3
<sevenup__> buena frase para alguien que dudo hubiese podido aportarme algo
<sevenup__> y que ha hecho ese comentario hora y media después de mi pregunta
<sevenup__> el canal estaba inactivo, normal que pregunte
<Artemis3> ah y de paso prejuzgando dele pues
<sevenup__> xDD
<sevenup__> hispano hablantes
<sevenup__> dele pues
<Artemis3> es irc sabes
<sevenup__> ahora entiendo todo
<sevenup__> xDDD
<Artemis3> la gente no esta pendiente 24/7 sino que ve cuando puede
<Artemis3> una dos o 6 horas de inactividad es nada
<sevenup__> pues ahora que estás disponible
<sevenup__> si quieres te hago la pregunta
<Artemis3> no ya dijiste que no te lo resuelvo
<sevenup__> yo he preguntado alguien ocioso
<sevenup__> si nadie ha respondido
<sevenup__> lo interpreto como que no
<sevenup__> xDD
<sevenup__> estoy seguro de que no la resuelves, pero te queria dar la oportunidad
<Artemis3> exactamente es lo que no debes hacer en irc
<sevenup__> xD
<sevenup__> gracias por enseñarme
<Artemis3> entra al canal, haz la pregunta, espera horas o lo que sea.
<sevenup__> lo gestiono como yo considero, gracias
<sevenup__> quedate el consejo
<Artemis3> hispano hablante al fin, bueno alla tu, se quedan sin la respuesta.
<sevenup__> hispano hablantes? xDDD
<sevenup__> es que me hace gracia
<sevenup__> entiendo por tu nick que eres mujer
<sevenup__> solo decirte, estoy en 3 servidores de irc, y en varios canales
<sevenup__> converso en Español y en Inglés
<sevenup__> Y mientras tu piensas que me quedo sin respuesta
<sevenup__> y me haces perder el tiempo
<sevenup__> porque pueden conmigo las ganas de responder tus estupideces
<sevenup__> otras personas si conversan sobre lo que pretendía
<Artemis3> y sin embargo, no hiciste la pregunta, tras 2 horas.
<sevenup__> no en este canal
<sevenup__> pero métete en tus asuntos
<sevenup__> :)
<sevenup__> porque como me sigas dando la paliza
<sevenup__> me voy a cagar en tu puta madre
<sevenup__> y en la puta madre de la puta de tu madre, osea, tu abuela
<Artemis3> otra caracteristica tipica
<Artemis3> en fin
<sevenup__> de los hispano hablantes, no?
<sevenup__> lo dice un personaje
<Artemis3> de los infantes
<sevenup__> [Artemis3] #debian-es #Ubuntu-es
<sevenup__> que está en 2 canales de habla Española
<sevenup__> vete a tomar por el culo, subnormal
<sevenup__> solo los sudakas dicen hispano hablantes
<sevenup__> no me calientes la boca
<Artemis3> se te ignora y listo infante
<sevenup__> gracias!
<Artemis3> de nada
<sevenup__> de Venezuela, TO-CA-TE los huevos xD
<Artemis3> y despues preguntan porque estos canales estan desiertos
<Artemis3> con estos personajillos cualquiera xD
<sevenup__> si ya sabía yo, que el ignore se lo ibas a poner a tu puta madre
<sevenup__> y no a mí
<sevenup__> encajas muy bien en el perfil de hispano hablante
<m4v> nos calmamos un poco por favor?
<Artemis3> ya lo puse en ignore
<Artemis3> no hay problema
<m4v> Artemis3: vos también, terminala.
<Artemis3> mira el log m4v
<m4v> lo leí.
<Artemis3> bueno
<Destino> buenas a todos
<Destino> os comento un pequeño "problema" que tengo... he adquirido recientemente una Asus Xonar DX, Ubuntu me la reconoce perfectamente pero no puedo cambiar entre la salida trasera y frontal ya que solo me sale un dispositivo por defecto que es el trasero
<Destino> esto pasa tambien en windows, pero se soluciona con la aplicacion de asus o c-media, no se puede cambiar desde los dispositivos de reproduccion en windows ya que solo sale uno y hay que tirar de aplicacion...
<Destino> claro, en linux no tengo esa aplicacion... que alternativas tengo para poder usar el audio frontal?
<guampa> Destino: en linux las alternativas son mas que nada alsa, todo lo demas va a ver el hardware que alsa vea
<guampa> si no te aparece el dispositivo de salida frontal es posible que alsa no este detectando correctamente la placa, eso puede mapearse pero desconozco como
<Destino> como comento, el comportamiento es exactamente igual en windows... detecta un dispositivo generico y a travez de una aplicacion se cambia entre las diferentes salidas
<Destino> buscando por google, veo que la tarjeta de sonido esta mas que funcional en linux y desde hace tiempo... pero hace lo mismo, solo tiene un dispositivo generico...
<guampa> si, como digo puede no tratarse tanto de que le falte soporte como que la config especifica que haya no mapee correctamente los dispositivos de la placa
<guampa> veo que hay gente que postea por ahi que logra hacer funcionar el panel frontal
<guampa> ej, en mageia https://forums.mageia.org/en/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=96
<guampa> pero esa solucion en particular es medio "magica" no especifica el problema real, solo lo solucionaron al tanteo desinstalando un paquete
<guampa> el problema general es que hay que pasar la configuracion correcta al driver de alsa correcto, y a veces entra a jugar tambien la interaccion con pulseaudio si este esta instalado
<Destino> ubuntu que lleva pulseaudio, no?
<guampa> si
<guampa> pulseaudio es una capa por arriba de alsa
<guampa> el driver del hardware siempre es alsa
<Destino> ah vale XD
<guampa> que es lo comico?
<Destino> que no lo sabia, mi novatez...
<Destino> ya se algo nuevo, pensaba que eran dos "servidores de audio" diferentes...
<guampa> heh
<Destino> en los dispositivos de reproduccion sale correctamente el driver oxygen que es el que parece llevan las xonar...
<guampa> http://www.linux-hardware-guide.com/2014-11-04-asus-xonar-dx-soundcard-pcie-7-1-digital-out-dolby-eax-192khz-24bit-low-profile
<guampa> si asi es
<guampa> tengo que irme, suerte con la placa :)
<guampa> o/
<Destino> gracias
#ubuntu-es 2017-04-10
<Avernos> hola
<waflessnet> o/
<xenial> Ubuntu abandona a GNOME
<xenial> ??!
<xenial> Unity*
<waflessnet> xd
<wizard_> buen día a todos, necesito saber si es posible instalar el entorno de escritorio lxde pero sin sus programas, es decir, conservando los de gnome
<John_dude_max> buenas a todos
<John_dude_max> podéis ayudarme con un problema  ?
<John_dude_max> cree un servicio para realvnc
<John_dude_max> para conectarme de forma remota desde otro PC
<John_dude_max> no lo configure bien
<John_dude_max> se me quedo la sesion del usuario abierta
<John_dude_max> no puedo cerrarla , el servicio con esa sesion esta ejecutandose
<John_dude_max> cuando reinicio el pc , aparece la pantalla de login , introduzco nombre de usuario y pass , hace el amago de entrar en el sistema pero vuelve a aparece
<John_dude_max> la pantalla de login
<John_dude_max> estoy con la distro de Xubunut
<John_dude_max> he probado de todo
<John_dude_max> estoy desesperado porque no puedo trabajar
<John_dude_max> tengo la TLS 16.04
<John_dude_max> he puedo el mensaje en la pagina oficial de Ubuntu español pero no me han contestado desde hace 2 dias
<John_dude_max> aquí esta el mensaje completo en el foro de ubunut
<John_dude_max> ubuntu http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/192282#.WOvQ7-QlH0o
<John_dude_max> por favor , ayudarme
<John_dude_max> solo quiero saber como para el deamon del server realvnc para poder acceder desde la pantalla de login cuando inicie el portatil
<John_dude_max> parar , quitar , eliminar el servicio , daemon del server realvnc
<John_dude_max> Por favor podéis ayudarme
<DarkPsydeLord> hola John_dude_max
<DarkPsydeLord> usas init o systemd?
<John_dude_max> systemd
<John_dude_max> gracias por responder
<DarkPsydeLord> supongo que lo agregaste como servicio por default en el boot
<John_dude_max> si
<John_dude_max> tengo una especie de session permanente que bloquea el acceso desde el login principal del sistema
<DarkPsydeLord> ok tienes forma de abrir una terminal en el sistema?
<DarkPsydeLord> una tty
<John_dude_max> si
<John_dude_max> lo que hice fue conectado remotamente , crear un usuario con privilegios de adm
<John_dude_max> con ese nuevo usuario con privilegios de admin puedo acceder al sistema
<DarkPsydeLord> el servicio corre de forma local en ese sitema?
<DarkPsydeLord> a dijiste daemon verdad
<John_dude_max> ahora mismo estoy dentro del sistema
<John_dude_max> en la terminal con todos los usuarios , cuando cambiarme al usuario donde cree el servicio realvnc server
<DarkPsydeLord> podrias correr este comando systemctl disable vncserver-virtuald.service
<DarkPsydeLord> asi previenes que se inicie en el boot el daemon
<DarkPsydeLord> aunque si es local cambia un poco
<DarkPsydeLord> por que el server estaria alojado en x11
<John_dude_max> si
<John_dude_max> tengo una mala configuracion en x11
<DarkPsydeLord> systemctl disable vncserver-x11-serviced.service
<DarkPsydeLord> en ese casi
<DarkPsydeLord> y ya sabes reboot para ver los resultados
<DarkPsydeLord> no se si debas detener su ejecucion antes para ser sincero
<John_dude_max> raul@encarni-X551MA:~/djangogirls0$ systemctl disable vncserver-x11-serviced.service Failed to execute operation: No such file or directory
<John_dude_max> eso es lo que me devuelve el comando de arriba
<DarkPsydeLord> y el de la virtual?
<John_dude_max> voy a conectarlo
<DarkPsydeLord> systemctl disable vncserver-virtuald.service
<John_dude_max> esta usando el modulo sesman-Xvnc
<John_dude_max> para conectarme al portatil con Xubuntu TLS 16.04
<John_dude_max> he llegado a pensar en hacer una restauracion del sistema de Xubuntu
<DarkPsydeLord> no lo entiendo deberia de funcionar ese comando
<John_dude_max> 1 sg ahora estoy dentro del perfil
<John_dude_max> que tiene esa session ocupada
<DarkPsydeLord> podrias intentar apagar el servicio de vnc con "vncserver-virtual -kill : (numero de display)"
<John_dude_max> si
<John_dude_max> hice un kill all
<DarkPsydeLord> a ok
<DarkPsydeLord> entonces ahora si correr
<John_dude_max> pkill -kill -u usuario
<John_dude_max> eso hice
<DarkPsydeLord> systemctl disable vncserver-virtuald.service
<John_dude_max> se desconecto la pantalla virtual
<John_dude_max> pense que funciono , al iniciar el sistema con ese usuario volvio a pasar lo mismo
<John_dude_max> ese servicio con esa sesion sigue andando
<DarkPsydeLord> es que esa sesion no se cierra ni el servicio
<DarkPsydeLord> debes tener privilegios
<DarkPsydeLord> y correr el comando para deshabilitarlo al inicio
<John_dude_max> usuario@encarni-X551MA:~/djangogirls0$ systemctl disable vncserver-x11-serviced.service Failed to execute operation: No such file or directory
<DarkPsydeLord> hahaha interesantisimo
<John_dude_max> usuario@encarni-X551MA:~$ systemctl disable vncserver-x11-serviced.service Failed to execute operation: No such file or directory
<DarkPsydeLord> no
<DarkPsydeLord> el de la virtual
<DarkPsydeLord> systemctl disable vncserver-virtuald.service
<John_dude_max> disculpa hice copia y pega mal
<John_dude_max> si , ese es el comando que ejecute
<John_dude_max> tambien te comento que se me ha puesto la codificacion en ingles dentro de la terminal
<John_dude_max> si te sirve de pista
<DarkPsydeLord> me pregunto donde estara alojado ese servicio
<John_dude_max> puedo listar todos los servicios
<John_dude_max> antes , vi que ponia algo asi
<John_dude_max> session.usuario  ---- > pid xxxx
<John_dude_max> algo parecido
<John_dude_max> ahora lo recuerndo mejor
<John_dude_max> session.usuario1 ... etc
<John_dude_max> session.usuario2 ... etc
<DarkPsydeLord> buscamos vncserver o vcnserver-virtuald
<John_dude_max> voy
<John_dude_max> dentro de etc/
<John_dude_max> tengo todos los archivos
<John_dude_max> vncserver@.service
<DarkPsydeLord> uhm
<DarkPsydeLord> ... /etc/init.d/ ??
<John_dude_max> tengo esto dentro de este archivo
<John_dude_max> --> /etc/systemd/system/vncserver@.service
<DarkPsydeLord> uhm que raro
<John_dude_max> estoy dentro de init.d
<DarkPsydeLord> este comando suele parar el servidor en init.d "/etc/init.d/vncserver-virtuald stop"
<John_dude_max> pone PATH="$PATH:/usr/bin/"
<John_dude_max> export USER="user"
<John_dude_max> aunque el nombre de mi perfil es "usuario"
<John_dude_max> DISPLAY ="1"
<John_dude_max> DEPTH="16"
<John_dude_max> GEOMETRY="1024x768"
<DarkPsydeLord> si vnc server se intala por default en /usr/bin
<DarkPsydeLord> este comando detiene el servicio si es local en initd "/etc/init.d/vncserver-x11-serviced stop"
<John_dude_2> estoy en el perfil con la sesion que bloque el inicio
<John_dude_2> mediante remoto puedo acceder
<John_dude_2> ahora te puedo pegar los script
<DarkPsydeLord> usa ptpb o algun servicio de paste no los pegues aqui directo
<DarkPsydeLord> y de hecho creo que contestare un poco tarde por que debo ir a junta pero tardo 30 mins aprox
<John_dude_2> ok
<DarkPsydeLord> por el momento puedes intentar los pasos de support en https://www.realvnc.com/docs/index.html
<DarkPsydeLord> ya vuelvo
<John_dude_2> eso hice
<DarkPsydeLord> he regresado
<John_dude_max> genial
<John_dude_max> DarkPsydeLord
<John_dude_max> estas disponible ?
<John_dude_max> he pensado en desinstalar el servidor realvnc
<John_dude_max> y todos los componentes
<John_dude_max> pero me pregunto si eso puede afectar al inicio del sistema
<DarkPsydeLord> no deberia
<DarkPsydeLord> recomiendo que pongas una distribucion en vivo
<DarkPsydeLord> y hagas un pequeño backup y luego procedas
<DarkPsydeLord> pero no deberia afectar el inicio del sistema de ninguna manera
<DarkPsydeLord> pudiste empezar o quitar el servicio vnc de alguna de las sesiones
<Menzador> DarkPsydeLord: ¿Sabes que tenemos #ubuntu-es-cafe también, por tus necesarios «offtopic» en español?
<DarkPsydeLord> Menzador, that was almost well translated...
<John_dude_max> tengo la consola abierta
<John_dude_max> y me aparece lo siguiente
<John_dude_max> vncserver@1.service - Start TightVNC server at startup
<DarkPsydeLord> Menzador, ¿Sabías que tambien tenemos #ubuntu-es-cafe , para tus necesidades «offtopic» en español?
<DarkPsydeLord> there you go
<Menzador> Jaja
<DarkPsydeLord> sudo service vncserver stop te dice algo?
<John_dude_max> Loaded: loaded (/etc/systemd/system/vncserver@.service; bad; vendor preset: enabled)
<John_dude_max> si , lo ejecute
<DarkPsydeLord> debería funcionar "vncserver-virtual -kill : 1" para matar el proceso
<John_dude_max> si
<John_dude_max> lo mata
<DarkPsydeLord> excelente
<DarkPsydeLord> entonces podrias intentar ahora si matar el proceso de inicio en sysctl
<John_dude_max> creo que el problema esta en xfce4-session
<DarkPsydeLord> usa la version de initd "update-rc.d vncserver-virtuald disable"
<DarkPsydeLord> pero creo que te servira solamente la version de systemd
<JohnDudeMax2> abri el htop
<JohnDudeMax2> y tengo la lista de procesos
<DarkPsydeLord> tienes tienes el proceso del server? tiene que ser una virtual
<JohnDudeMax2> La orden «update-rc.d» está disponible en «/usr/sbin/update-rc.d» La orden no se pudo encontrar porque «/usr/sbin» no se ha incluido en la variable de entorno PATH. Esta es la causa más probable por la falta de privilegios administrativos asociados con su cuenta de usuario. update-rc.d: no se encontró la orden
<JohnDudeMax2> si , voy a buscarlo
<DarkPsydeLord> sudo
<DarkPsydeLord> agrega sudo
<JohnDudeMax2> usuario@encarni-X551MA:~$ sudo update-rc.d vncserver-virtuald disable update-rc.d: error: cannot find a LSB script for vncserver-virtuald
<JohnDudeMax2> le agrege sudo y aparece esto
<DarkPsydeLord> y este "update-rc.d vncserver-x11-serviced disable"
<DarkPsydeLord> que tal que esta local
<JohnDudeMax2> sudo update-rc.d vncserver-x11-serviced disable update-rc.d: error: cannot find a LSB script for vncserver-x11-serviced
<JohnDudeMax2> no puede encontrar LSB
<DarkPsydeLord> entonces
<DarkPsydeLord> volvamos al del principio
<JohnDudeMax2> si necesita ver algo de la lista de procesos
<JohnDudeMax2> solamente dimelo
<DarkPsydeLord> ese era el comando que deberia funcionar entonces "sudo systemctl disable vncserver-x11-serviced.service"
<DarkPsydeLord> no encuentro motivos para que no funcione
<DarkPsydeLord> si pudiste parar el proceso con el comando que te di no?
<JohnDudeMax2> dice que no encuentra el archivo
<JohnDudeMax2> Failed to execute operation: No such file or directory
<JohnDudeMax2>  y si restauro sesion XFCE _
<JohnDudeMax2> ?
<DarkPsydeLord> eso no va a quitar del inicio el servidor
<JohnDudeMax2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24356833/
<DarkPsydeLord> y de hecho yo no estoy muy familiarizado con xfce para ser sincero :)
<JohnDudeMax2> si , es lo que lei por internet sobre sesiones
<DarkPsydeLord> aqui no esta el servicio hahaha aaa esque lo matamos no ?
<JohnDudeMax2> te he pasado la lista de procesos
<JohnDudeMax2> si
<JohnDudeMax2> lo matamos
<JohnDudeMax2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24356846/
<JohnDudeMax2> aqui tiene los procesos que he matado
<JohnDudeMax2> y si restauro Xubuntu a una configuracion anterior
<JohnDudeMax2> ?
<JohnDudeMax2> estoy viendo si se puede hacer
<JohnDudeMax2> no se puede hacer
<JohnDudeMax2> ahora mismo
<DarkPsydeLord> este no funciono? "systemctl disable vncserver-virtuald.service"
<JohnDudeMax2> nop
<DarkPsydeLord> me quedo sin ideas
<JohnDudeMax2> segui esta guia
<JohnDudeMax2> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/como-instalar-y-configurar-vnc-en-ubuntu-16-04-es
<JohnDudeMax2> por si sirve de algo
<JohnDudeMax2> hay un archivo que modifique
<DarkPsydeLord> ok si sirve mucho
<JohnDudeMax2> mv ~/.vnc/xstartup ~/.vnc/xstartup.bak
<JohnDudeMax2> ~/.vnc/xstartup #!/bin/bash xrdb $HOME/.Xresources startxfce4 &
<DarkPsydeLord> ok renombra ese xstartup a su nombre original y ponlo de nuevo ahi
<DarkPsydeLord> en su ruta original
<JohnDudeMax2> disculpa renombrarlo a xstartup.bak ?
<DarkPsydeLord> nope lo que hiciste fue cambiar la estructura de xstartup a una copia en el mismo folder
<JohnDudeMax2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24356894/
<DarkPsydeLord> y al archivo le agregaste un comando bash para que se ejecutara al inicio de sesion de xfce
<DarkPsydeLord> supomgo que una restauracion del startxfce
<DarkPsydeLord> funcionaria
<JohnDudeMax2> si , ese es el problema , se inicia una sesion de xfce
<JohnDudeMax2> y no me deja acceder al escritorio del sistema
<paulgr> Hola :D
<paulgr> ya pude :v xD
<DarkPsydeLord> lamentablemente yo no se mucho de xfce
<DarkPsydeLord> hola paulgr bienvenido
<JohnDudeMax2> cuando introduzco los datos de usuario ,nombre y pass , carga la pantalla en negro y me devuelve al login
<JohnDudeMax2> hola paulgr
<DarkPsydeLord> JohnDudeMax2, tu sabes restaurar tu sesion de inicio de xfce?
<paulgr> gracias hola a todos :D
<JohnDudeMax2> y si copio el contenido de xstartup.bak y lo pego al archivo xstartup
<DarkPsydeLord> no lo pegues lo debes remplazar
<JohnDudeMax2> para no meter la pata
<DarkPsydeLord> pues has lo mismo pero a la inversa
<JohnDudeMax2> cual seria la forma correcta de reemplazar
<DarkPsydeLord> el actual ponle .bak2
<DarkPsydeLord> y al bak solo quitale el .bak
<DarkPsydeLord> :)
<JohnDudeMax2> ok !
<JohnDudeMax2> en verdad le puse el nombre de xstartup-copiaseguridad
<DarkPsydeLord> paulgr, que tal te va en tus primeros dias de ubuntu?
<DarkPsydeLord> a pues ya esta este es el momento en donde las copias de seguridad pagan el tiempo invertido en hacerse JohnDudeMax2
<JohnDudeMax2> estoy temeroso
<JohnDudeMax2> entonces el archivo original con el nombre xstartup-copiaseguridad
<DarkPsydeLord> que es lo peor que puede pasar que aprendas algo nuevo?
<JohnDudeMax2> lo renombro a xstartup
<JohnDudeMax2> y el anterior que cree con la configuracion que me decia la guia le pongo el nombre startup.bak2
<DarkPsydeLord> o bak ya que el primero lo renombraste a copia seguridad
<JohnDudeMax2> a mi me encanta Xubnuntu pero la lie parda.
<DarkPsydeLord> no importa solo algo que recuerdes
<JohnDudeMax2> me emocione viendo tantas coass
<JohnDudeMax2> ok
<JohnDudeMax2> ya lo tengo renombrado
<JohnDudeMax2> el original ahora se llama xstartup
<JohnDudeMax2> cual seria el siguiente paso ?
<JohnDudeMax2> rezar ?
<DarkPsydeLord> resar
<DarkPsydeLord> y reinicia
<JohnDudeMax2> me siento com osi estuviera desactivando una bomba
<DarkPsydeLord> hahaha no es para tanto
<JohnDudeMax2> tendria que estar estudiando python y django
<JohnDudeMax2> como un salvaje
<JohnDudeMax2> y me estyo peleando con esa cosa
<DarkPsydeLord> python no es dificil
<JohnDudeMax2> ya
<JohnDudeMax2> pero tengo que ponerme las pilas
<DarkPsydeLord> nunca use django para nada de hecho
<JohnDudeMax2> ya
<JohnDudeMax2> a mi me lo han pedido en la empresa
<JohnDudeMax2> que hago pracicas
<DarkPsydeLord> tienes suerte que tengas trabajo usando cosas de linux
<JohnDudeMax2> heh echo sudo service --status-all
<JohnDudeMax2> si
<JohnDudeMax2> si lo que me pasa que me emocione
<JohnDudeMax2> con la distro
<JohnDudeMax2> y empece a probar cosas
<JohnDudeMax2> y zas
<JohnDudeMax2> tengo varios proyectos en el otro perfil
<JohnDudeMax2> con django
<JohnDudeMax2> por eso estoy amargado
<JohnDudeMax2> y viendo como puedo acceder sin formatear
<JohnDudeMax2> tambien le configure un servicio ssh
<JohnDudeMax2> para poder comunicarme con una raspberry pi
<JohnDudeMax2> si no fuera por eso
<JohnDudeMax2> hubiera reinstalado ya
<paulgr> yo estoy a mitad de carrera xD salgo en 2 años, aun me falta, estoy viendo ahora programacion concurrente y paralela
<DarkPsydeLord> siempre puedes hacer respaldos con un livecd
<JohnDudeMax2> eso es algo nuevo
<JohnDudeMax2> como se hace ?
<JohnDudeMax2> me estan ense;ando sobre la marcha en la empresa
<DarkPsydeLord> pues bajas una iso por ejemplo de ubuntu la quemas en un disco inicias el sistemas desde el disco y tienes una distro cargada en memoria totalmente funcional
<DarkPsydeLord> solo conectas un hdd y guardas lo que necesites
<DarkPsydeLord> y listo
<JohnDudeMax2> estoy con Xubuntu
<JohnDudeMax2> porque el portatil es malo
<JohnDudeMax2> hostia
<DarkPsydeLord> no lo usaras para diario solo para el respaldo
<JohnDudeMax2> y Sesiones e inicio
<DarkPsydeLord> paulgr, dijiste que en puebla verdad
<DarkPsydeLord> paulgr, hay maestrias ahi?
<JohnDudeMax2> autoarramque de aplicaciones
<paulgr> si, hay una maestria
<JohnDudeMax2> acabo de ver
<JohnDudeMax2> que tengo una opcion para ver Sesion e Inicio
<JohnDudeMax2> Autoarranque de aplicaciones
<paulgr> aunque no tiene mucho que la abrieron, como unos 2 años, aunque no creo que este tan mal...
<JohnDudeMax2> que servicio del Autoarranque de aplicaciones debo desactivar
<JohnDudeMax2> ??
<DarkPsydeLord> paulgr, maestria en que>
<DarkPsydeLord> JohnDudeMax2, ya ninguno por que cambiamos el inicio de sesion por el original
<JohnDudeMax2> 1000 gracias
<JohnDudeMax2> has evitado que joda otra cosa
<DarkPsydeLord> ya funciono?
<JohnDudeMax2> voy a ello
<paulgr> en ciencias de la computacion xD asi se llama
<JohnDudeMax2> estaba revisando los servicios
<DarkPsydeLord> paulgr, a si es la que yo tengo
<JohnDudeMax2> por si podia quitar el que fastidia
<JohnDudeMax2> voy a ello
<DarkPsydeLord> suerte
<DarkPsydeLord> paulgr, hay doctorados?
<paulgr> si hay pero no se si de computacion, en la facultad de fisicomatematicas hay, supongo que podrias tomar alguno de esos
<DarkPsydeLord> queria ir a la universidad de granada pero soy pobre
<paulgr> jajaja me llama mas la atención irme a estados unidos xD
<DarkPsydeLord> a mi no que asco
<DarkPsydeLord> paulgr, estados unidos no es racialmente seguro por el momento como para que quieras ir a no ser que seas guero y de ojos azules
<paulgr> jajajaja no pues no lo soy, soy guero y alto pero de ojos azules no xD
<paulgr> de todas formas creo que no me veo con posivilidad de ir por ahora
#ubuntu-es 2017-04-11
<cristobal> saludos alguien sabe de alguna solucion para este problema:  tengo ubuntu 16.04 con el kernel 4.10.9 pero no siempre puedo utilizar la computadora por que no muestra la imagen del login screen y tengo que apagarla y encenderla otravez hasta que finalmente funciona... tiene un procesador amd a10-8700p radeon r6
<cristobal> ya intente instalando el driver de amd beta y con el micro code propietario tambien
<sorlucia> papa
<sorlucia> ola
<sorlucia> tengo problemas con skipe
<sorlucia> no me deja entrar
<dannyLopez> !hola
<kubot> Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<dannyLopez> !hola
<kubot> dannyLopez: Lo acabo de decir, mira mis mensajes anteriores.
<DarkPsydeLord> por tercera vez
<waflessnet> XD
<dannyLopez> Tengo un .exe en mi sistema, quitenmelo, quitenmelo
<dannyLopez> 29111 damunoz   20   0 2656840   2508    700 S   0,0  0,0   0:00.02 explorer.exe
<dannyLopez> :O
<DarkPsydeLord> miedo
<DarkPsydeLord> sal de este canal eso es infeccioso
<dannyLopez> Eso es xenofibia, te voy a acusar
<DarkPsydeLord> eso es .exefobia y es una condicion seria no puedes culparme de mi enfermedad
<dannyLopez> DarkPsydeLord: Jajaja .exefobia, genial
<Artemis3> es solo un ejecutable...
<dannyLopez> No, es el fin del mundo Artemis3
<Artemis3> Ah el gnome en ubuntu 18.04 xD
<dannyLopez> Prefiero GNome
<Artemis3> Canonical dedicó tantos años y dinero para el desarrollo de Unity
<dannyLopez> Igual, es feo
<Artemis3> justo mi opinion de gnome xD
<Artemis3> y por eso mantengo xfce xD
<Artemis3> Pero si e de modernizar, iria a kde
<Artemis3> es solo que en xfce todo funciona bien.
<Artemis3> pero el mate esta muy bueno para usuarios finales
<Artemis3> que es en realidad lo que ubuntu usaba antes de la version 11
<dannyLopez> KDE me gusta mucho, ahora estoy probando Awesome WM
<DarkPsydeLord> eeew xfce
<DarkPsydeLord> mate es la opcion hoy y siempre amado por los desarrolladores y las mamas de los desarrolladores
<DarkPsydeLord> dorilike...
<uruk> hola estoy juntando archivos y me gustaria juntar dos archivos con cambio de linea es decir archivo1 + "\n" + archivo2 >archivofinal alguien sabe como hacer esto?
#ubuntu-es 2017-04-12
<trondrex> hola
<trondrex> alguien por hay ??
#ubuntu-es 2017-04-13
<sirix> buenas noches
<Adaggio> Buenas
<cossier> ep
#ubuntu-es 2017-04-14
<Lopulus> hola. Necesito poder modificar mis dns ya que en alguinas paginas no cargan con la imagen debida
<Lopulus> lo hice editando sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf pero al reiniciar la maquina vuelve  a la configuración inicial
<Menzador> GridCube: 17.04 is now supported too. (Lo siento por el inglés, pero sé que hablas)
* GridCube changed the topic of #Ubuntu-es to: Canal oficial de soporte de Ubuntu en español | Normas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es | Canal social: #ubuntu-es-cafe | Pegar textos: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Descargar Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/download | Versiones soportadas: 12.04, 14.04, 16.04, 16.10, 17.04
<GridCube> Menzador, :)
#ubuntu-es 2017-04-15
<Federico01> Hay algún canal en el que se hable de manga, anime, etc. ? (no se si se llamaba "canal")
<alberto> Hola, buenas tardes.
<mimecar> hola alberto
<alberto> ¿Sabes cómo eliminar entradas de menú de arranque EFI?
<alberto> Es que quiero quitar algunas entradas, como por ejemplo la del test de memoria
<alberto> Para que solo aparezca ubuntu y mac os
<alberto> Es que me aparecen varias entradas de ubuntu y una de mac os
<alberto> me gustaría dejar únicamente una entrada para ubuntu y otra para mac
<mimecar> creo que desde las herramientas de Ubuntu se puede modificar
<mimecar> aunque ahora no estoy en Ubuntu para verlo
<javier_> hola
<javier_> alguien me puede ayudar
<javier_> ?
<ghytr> javier_, ?
<ghytr> cual es tu problema alguien podria responderte.
<javier_> tengo instalado ubuntu 14.4, compiz y cairo dock la opcion de agregar escritorios no funciona
<ghytr> un nuevo escritorio es un paquete que se instala , y puedes entrar en el al salir de la cession.
<javier_> alguien sabe como solucionarlo?
<Guest93602> hola
<Guest93602> quien esta conectado
<Guest93602> he muchachos
#ubuntu-es 2017-04-16
<Guest93602> hola
<Guest93602> nadie
<Guest93602> hi
<javier_> alguien me puede colaborar?
<javier_> estuve cambiando los perfiles en compiz y ahora no me aparece el panel lateral ni superior de unity
<erm3nda> lo rompiste todo
<erm3nda> viste el anuncio de "cuidado con lo que tocas" ? :D
<erm3nda> Pregunto: SI tocaste perfiles, no tienes acaso el default para volver atràs?
<javier_> pero da igual
<javier_> y tampoco me permite crear mas escritorios, solo tengo uno
<ghytr> un nuevo escritorio es un paquete que se instala , y puedes entrar en el al salir de la cession
<ghytr> cual es tu gestor de cession?
<erm3nda> sesión
<ghytr> parece que el problemilla lo tengo yo.
<javier_> cuando dije escritorio me referí a la cantidad de escritorios que uno puede tener en ubuntu
<erm3nda> los espacios de trabajo, workspaces
<erm3nda> aka escritorios virtuales
<javier_> los gestores de escritorio que tengo son unity, xfce
<javier_> sii espacios de traabajo
<erm3nda> eso son entornos de escritorio
<ghytr> cuantos escritorios  quieres tener?
<erm3nda> que son compuestos por los otros
<javier_> quiero poner 4
<erm3nda> javier_, no termino de entender si simplemente no sabes donde decirle que quieres 4
<erm3nda> o que haces la operación pero nada funciona
<erm3nda> en tal caso, en algún log estará el problema
<erm3nda> dmesg o syslog tal vez
<ghytr> cual es tu gestor de sesion?
<erm3nda> ghytr, esto no tiene nada que ver con el login manager
<erm3nda> si tiene Unity seguramente tenga lightdm
<ghytr> que escritorio quieres tener?
<erm3nda> ghytr, no estás entendiendo nada de lo que ha dicho
<erm3nda> su problema es que ha toqueteado en compiz y por lo visto ha desactivado los workspaces
<javier_> lo que quiero es que unity quede con el panel lateral
<javier_> y activar los workspaces
<ghytr> erm3nda, javier_  eso puede ser eliminando a compiz.
<erm3nda> javier_, no puedes resetear toda la configuracion de Unity?
<javier_> como lo reseteo?
<erm3nda> resetar unity https://askubuntu.com/a/17614/186095
<erm3nda> leyendo en internet
<erm3nda> y busca tambien como resetear compiz
<erm3nda> eso te dejaré el escritorio al menos limpio de vuelta para configurar lo que quieras
<javier_> ok gracias voy a hacerlo
<erm3nda> suerte
<javier_> gracias
<erm3nda> para el compiz, esto http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/reset-unity-and-compiz-settings-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<javier_> okk
<ramrebol> Hola. Quiero usar un pendrive para pasar info a windows, pero escribo en el y cuando lo abro en windows dice tener 200M (pero el pendrive es de varios gigas) y no esta lo que copie. Al reves, copio algo en esos 200M en windows y cuando quiero leerlo en linux no lo veo. Es como si en windows fuera una particion de 200M y en linux de varios gigas. Que puede estar pasando?
<ramrebol> he intentado formatearlo, pero es como si formateara solo una particion, y no todo el pendrive
<erm3nda> ramrebol, utiliza el administrador de discos, o gparted
<erm3nda> formatea la unidad en FAT y así no tendrás problemas de compatiblidad entre dispositivos
<erm3nda> Respecto a 200Mb y 200Gb, es muy raro. Si podría creerme que en Linux tengas AMBAS, 200mb y 200gb. En Windows sólo la 1º particion de una memoria Flash (usb, microsd) es tenia en cuenta
<erm3nda> si tienes 2 particiones la segunda jamás será visible en Windows
<erm3nda> Si no queires usar FAT, siempre puedes usar NTFS en Linux... o leer Ext3 desde Windows "con un invento". Mi consejo es FAT por muchos motivos
<erm3nda> ramrebol, gparted, nueva tabla de particiones MS-DOS ,y crea una partición dentro. Esa unida debería funcionar ya sin problema a partir de ahí
<ramrebol> gracias chicos. Hice lo que me dijeron y efectivamente tenia formateado (quien sabe porque) el pendrive con 2 particiones :O   Ahora estoy formateandolo para que sea solo una particion
<amed> hola, saben como instalar dropbox en ubuntu 17.04 ?
<amed> alguien ?
<ramrebol> hola amed. Yo siempre lo instalo sin problemas, pero no recuerdo como.
<ramrebol> Creo que lo bajo directamente de la pagina de dropbox, y luego instalo nautilus-dropbox
<amed> ramrebol, yo también lo hacía, entraba al sitio de dropbox y bajaba el paquete deb y listo
<amed> ramrebol, pero ahora no funciona eso en 17.04
<ramrebol> y si tratas desde la linea de comandos?  tambien esta en https://www.dropbox.com/install-linux
<ramrebol> en "Dropbox Headless Install via command line"
<ramrebol> a que te refieres con que no funciona? No funciona el .deb? O luego de instalar no aparece nada?
<amed> me manda el navegador para iniciar sesión
<ramrebol> instalaste nautilus-dropbox ?
<ramrebol> si escribes "dropbox status" en una terminal, que dice?
<amed> ramrebol, dejame ver
<mimecar> buenos dias...
<m3nda> ola ke ase
<alberto> Hola, ¿alguien sabe cómo desactivar el Wi-Fi de manera permanente en Ubuntu 17.04?
<mimecar> entra en la configuración de red y desactiva el inicio automático
<alberto> ¿Dónde está eso?
<mimecar> lo debes tener en el panel superior
<mimecar> no estoy en ubuntu 17.04
<n-iCe> quién ya se instaló la última versión?
#ubuntu-es 2018-04-11
<roots> hola
<roots> estaria necesitando ayuda para configurar un RAID0 con 4 discos de 2TB
<roots> no logro hacerlo bien, si bien uso ElementaryOS deberia ser lo mismo hacerlo en un Ubuntu
<roots> de todas las maneras que probe no me bootea cuando reinicia
<roots> alguien podria especificarme cuales son los pasos, y que podria estar haciendo mal
<roots> yo cree el RAID con el mdadm, y cuando voy al administrador de discos lo veo bien, como una simple unidad de 7.5 TB aprox
<roots> luego creo particiones para la /, para la /home y para el swap, hasta ahi todo bien
<roots> pero se ve q para encontrar el grub cuando reinicio ahi vienen los problemas
<roots> probe algunas variantes, como hacer un RAID0 de 3 discos y dejar uno "afuera" del RAID y tampoco bootea
<roots> https://www.dropbox.com/s/oygg50gdy2wvpjf/IMG_20180410_131154208.jpg?dl=0
 * acacio pasen linda nocye y sean felices👀
<george2002> porque tan muertos por aqui
<ketzal>  buenas noches. por  favor  quiero  instalar  ubuntu   16.04  en  limpio  y  no  me  leen  el  cd.  antes  me  leia  cualquiera   disco  para  hacer  instaacion.  linux  mint  rosa por  ejemplo
#ubuntu-es 2018-04-12
<ketzal> por  favor me  pueden orientar
<marcfp> hola
<marcfp> alguien sabe como puedo usar/montar una partición de windows 10 en ubuntu y que luego el windows cargue ? ahora se queda con una pantalla negra
<marcfp> alguna idea al respecto ?
<marcfp> hola
<marcfp> tengo un problema con windows 10 i ubuntu 16.04
<marcfp> si monto la particion de windows 10 en ubuntu, luego windows no me carga, se me queda con una pantalla en negro ...
<marcfp> sabeis como lo puedo solucionar ?
<marcfp> he echo una instalacion limpia de los 2 sistemas operativos
<marcfp> el portatil es un dell xps 13
 * acacio hola👀
#ubuntu-es 2018-04-13
<vnicent_cassel> Hola #ubuntu-es.
<vnicent_cassel> Quiero instalar una nueva máquina y no deseo actualizar el sistema en 10 días. Entonces, ¿si instalo la beta2 de Bionic necesito hacer algo especial cuando entre en estable?
<debron> hola
<debron> alguien sabe como puedo impedir el overscan de mi TV por sotware?
<debron> desde el sistema operativo quiero decir
#ubuntu-es 2018-04-14
<ramrebol> Hola. Saben en que esta ubuntu hoy por hoy? Pregunto porque haces unos a~nos estaba ubuntu one y ubuntu phone, por lo que estaba claro que tenian como objetivo hacer un sistema integrado celular+pc, que habria sido genial. Segun recuerdo, por eso comenzaron con unity, para desarrollar el tema de pantallas touch...  porque gnome no iba a la velocidad requerida. Pero hoy, que fueron desechados esos
<ramrebol> proyectos, en que esta ubuntu? Se resigno a ser la competencia libre y ya?
#ubuntu-es 2018-04-15
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<mirarpd> #debian-es
<linurandy> buenas ante todo, esoty teniendo problemas con compartir carpetas por samba con ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS, ya he probado no se cuantas configuraciones y nada, alguien que si le salga, por favor
<linurandy> buenas ante todo, esoty teniendo problemas con compartir carpetas por samba con ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS, ya he probado no se cuantas configuraciones y nada, alguien que si le salga, por favor
<linurandy> no hay nadie aquí?
<mmelbdtn> ,.
#ubuntu-es 2019-04-11
 * unknown_ ola
 * acacio hasta outro ratito buenas noches👀
#ubuntu-es 2019-04-12
<ivedci> hola alguien conoce una forma de montar ntfs desde un windows virtual?
<GridCube> no creo que se pueda hacer eso
<GridCube> tenes que conectarte a la maquina virtual por la red virtual y montar un directorio externo, como con una pc externa
<ivedci> naaa bueno investigo por otro lado yo creo que se tiene que poder...
<GridCube> no creo, pero bueno
<ivedci> el tema es que el windows que comparte mi equipo tiene asignado en su particion raiz comprimir para ahorrar espacio y entonces el muy tonto windows comprimio el bootmgr   da muchisima pena formatearlo por eso quiero montarlo desde un winvirtual que tengo para quitar al disco tales atributos.. ya que he googleado un poco y no encuentro hacerlo desde ubuntu
<GridCube> crea un bootloader en un usb y usa eso para levantar windows
<ivedci> bootloader????
<GridCube> onda instalá grub en un usb, apuntando a donde esta la particion que contiene windows
<GridCube> !bootrepair
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'bootrepair'.
<GridCube> !boothttps://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair-cd/home/Home/repair
<GridCube> https://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair-cd/home/Home/
<ivedci> y si simplemente update el grub aca?
<GridCube> eso debería funcionar tambien
<GridCube> cuando lo actualizas debería detectar windows y agregarlo en la lista
<ivedci> :-D
<GridCube> si estas en linux podes directametne instalar boot-repair
<GridCube> y ejecutar eso
<ivedci> ehmmm instalo dale
<ivedci> bootpc????
<GridCube> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/11/install-boot-repair-ppa-fix-boot-problems/
<ivedci> es lo mas similar que me aparece en las opciones
<ivedci> y bue instalado el ppa
<ivedci> ahh mira ahora cuando agregas un ppa se hace solito el update
<ivedci> hola, y ahora? a que comando te refieres
<GridCube> boot-repair
<GridCube> ejecuta eso desde una terminal
<GridCube> debería ser autoexplicativo de ahí en adelante
<ivedci> a bien analizando sistemas en modo grafico
<ivedci> =-Ono tiene opcion que hable sobre descomprimir o restaurar el bootmgr
<GridCube> no, lo va a reemplazar con uno nuevo
<GridCube> fijate que diga que entre las opciones de boot esté windows
<ivedci> bueno ahi le puse lo recomendado y me hizo hacer un monton de pasos, si estos soluciona algo vere como aportar al proyecto jajaja  es inadmisible que los programadores d ewindows hayan permitido comprimir hasta el boot mgr del sistema desde una opcion a nombre del usuario... y/o que el arranque de windows no tenga en cuanta la descompresion del mismo
<ivedci> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/whP9SVVNH6/
<GridCube> ivedci: y como fue?
<ivedci> no se espera que reinicie jeje
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> segun el log que pasaste detectó windows y lo agrego a la lista de booteo
<ivedci> sisi pero algo raro hizo porque no me aparece el escritorio
<ivedci> ahora aun no reinicio
<ivedci> puedo seguir con lxpanel pero no aparecen los iconos normales
<ivedci> ahhh aparece el menu de ...openbox
<GridCube> o.o
<ivedci> bue voy a reiniciar... si te escribo desde ivedci89 es que no pude iniciar en mi ubuntu :(
<GridCube> :(
<GridCube> suerte
<GridCube> ea
<ivedci> hola he vuelto
<GridCube> veo
<ivedci> pero windows sigue sin arrancar
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> bueno
<ivedci> y encontre diferencias en comoarranca ubuntu
<GridCube> ahí ya no te puedo ayudar
<ivedci> todo bien
<GridCube> te cambio el bootloader así que es posible que sea distinto el proceso
<GridCube> pero podes montar particiones de tu disco duro en tu maquina sin arrancar windows
<GridCube> el problema con ntfs es que si no cerró bien la sesión deja la partición en modo de seguridad
<GridCube> así que tenes que forzar el montaja
<GridCube> e
<ivedci> el boot-reapair me puso la animacion de inicio (yo tenia configurado que se vea todo en shell el arranque en modo texto)
<ivedci> lo he montado bien
<ivedci> ahora pruebo si se banca la escritura o no
<ivedci> sisisisii   /home/ivedci/PARTES/WIN/boot-repair aparece esto jaja
<monoblock> hola
<ivedci> hi
<monoblock> En que te pued ayudar ?
<ivedci> hola tengo un ftfs comprimido que comprimio hasta el bootmgr asi que el win no inicia queria quitar los atributos de compresion del disco y todos sus archivos pero por el momento no se puede o no sé cómo.
<ivedci> *ntfs
<monoblock> ya veo
<monoblock> quieres descromprimir la particion o disco ntfs en Ubuntu para que puedas iniciar Windows?
<ivedci> eso eso... cual uso solo para flashear ... o algun AutoCAd de vez en cuando...pero aun necesario :(
<monoblock> puedes intetarlo desde Ubuntu
<monoblock> tienes que instalar 'ntfsprogs'
<monoblock> aunque no hay garantía que funcione
<monoblock> montas la partición o disco de windows
<ivedci> ah buena
<monoblock> haces un backup del archivo ntldr
<monoblock> desmontas la partición
<monoblock>  despues utilizas ntfscp -v
<monoblock> despues revias si la operación fue exitosa
<monoblock> con ntfsinfo -v -F
<monoblock> despues deberias poder iniciar windows
<ivedci> E: El paquete «ntfsprogs» no tiene un candidato para la instalación
<monoblock> prueva con esto
<monoblock> sudo apt install ntfs-3g
<monoblock> veo ue ntfsprogs cambio de nombre
<ivedci> instalando
<ivedci> ahhh capaz que con eso ahora (re montando primero) me funcione el chattr
<monoblock> claro, eperemos que si
<monoblock> ya lo instalaste ?
<ivedci> sisi (pero estoy lidiando con muchas otras cosas por eso escribo cada taaanto)
<monoblock> bueno pues
<monoblock> sudo mkdir /mnt/windows
<monoblock> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdX1 /mnt/windows
<monoblock> cp -p /mnt/windows/ntldr ~/ntldr
<monoblock> sudo mv /mnt/windows/ntldr(,.bak)
<monoblock> umount /mnt/windows
<monoblock> sudo ntfscp -f /dev/sdX1 ~/ntldr ntldr
<ivedci> ehm no se me monta en mnt
<monoblock> observaciones
<ivedci> /home/ivedci/PARTES/WIN
<monoblock> sdX1 es el dispositivo co windows, subituye por la letra correspondiente a tu unidad
<ivedci> /dev/sda1         34G    18G   16G  53% /home/ivedci/PARTES/WIN
<monoblock> no puedes montar en mnt ?
<monoblock> tipiea sudo umount /dev/sda1
<ivedci> listp
<ivedci> espero no mandarme ninguna macana estoy copiando todos los camando y ejecutando
<ivedci> monoblock:
<monoblock> cambia sdX1 por sda1
<monoblock> ivedci: cambia sdX1 por sda1
<ivedci> ok
<ivedci> cp -p /mnt/windows/ntldr ~/ntldr
<ivedci> que es lo que hace?
<ivedci> ahh va a hacer un backup en mi local? conservando los permisos cierto?
<ivedci> tengo w7nldr de 167,1k pero no el ntldr
<monoblock> prueba con ese
<ivedci> sudo mv /mnt/windows/w7ldr(,.bak)   #esto es asi?
<ivedci> esos parentesis y punto y coma son operadores  o algo asi
<monoblock> te falta la 'n' en w7nldr
<monoblock> asi es
<ivedci> tranqui que hoy la puse de mas
<ivedci> le hago lo mismo al bootmgr o no hace falta?
<monoblock> no hace falta al parecer
<ivedci> bash: error sintáctico cerca del elemento inesperado `('
<monoblock> ah ya escribe \
<ivedci> =-O
<monoblock> antes del parentecis
<monoblock> o mejor no
<ivedci> no
<ivedci> no funca
<monoblock> que sea w7ldr.bak
<ivedci> bueno lo hago a mano
<ivedci> entonces ahora desmonto
<ivedci> umount /mnt/windows
<ivedci> WARNING: Dirty volume mount was forced by the 'force' mount option.
<ivedci> me tiro eso la copia
<ivedci> bueno bien ahí hice todo veamos que pasa despues del reinicio... tendre que esperar una descarga de otra cosa que toy haciendo
<monoblock> aun te falta hacer el ntfscp -f
<monoblock> despues de desmontar
<ivedci> monoblock: has resultado muyyy util servicial. gracias
<ivedci> ahhh
<ivedci> menos mal que no reinicie
<ivedci> ntfscp -f     yque hace?
<monoblock> prueba con sudo umount /dev/sda1
<ivedci> uhf me tira un
<ivedci> as
<ivedci> opciones
<monoblock> cuales?
<ivedci> -a, --attribute NUM   Write to this attribute    -i, --inode           Treat dest_file as inode number    -f, --force           Use less caution    -h, --help            Print this hlp    -m, --min_fragments   Do minimal fragmentation    -N, --attr-name NAME  Write to attribute with this name    -n, --no-action       Do not write to disk     -q, --quiet           Less output
<ivedci> bien quedo desmontado
<monoblock> prueba con sudo umount -f /dev/sda1
<ivedci> y corrobore que se escribieron bien los datos
<ivedci> lo que no se es si se lee
<ivedci> descomprimido luego en el boot
<monoblock> esperemos que si
<ivedci> cualquier cosa sigo 3 o 4 horas,,, ahora debo irme a cursar
<ivedci> muchisisimas gracais
<ivedci> gracias... a monoblock y GridCube
<ivedci> exit
#ubuntu-es 2019-04-13
<ivedci> hola estoy haciendo un pequeño script en que necesito cortar una cadena, cual es la ruta de un directorio y archivo para dejar solo el nombre del archivo
<ivedci> GridCube:
<ivedci> al final tuve que sacar el disco de aca, ponerlo en otro windows montar el ntfs comprimido y marcarlo en descomprimirlo o sea quitar todos los atributos de comprimir.... y asi se soluciono
<GridCube> ivedci, que bueno que encontraste una solucion
<ivedci> sii igual me quede medio "caliente" como decimos en argentina... pretendia solucionarlo desde linux
<ivedci> da pena que no se puedan controlar los atributos de compresion desde linux
<ivedci> en ntfs
<ivedci> supuestamente se deberia poder con 'chattr -c bootmgr' pero me salia siempre argumento invalido aun agregando la actualizacion de los controladores ntfs
#ubuntu-es 2019-04-14
<GridCube> y si
#ubuntu-es 2020-04-08
<acacio-> msg nick identify acacio 26101970
<Kumool> oh shit
<Kumool> acacio: better change your password
<Kumool> acacio: digo, es mejor que cambies tu clave
<Kumool> esa es tu fecha de nacimiento?
<acacio> Kumool,  no tengas apuro por la key no sirve de mucho
<Kumool> te robo el nick
<Kumool> :)
#ubuntu-es 2020-04-10
<chapo> !grub
<kubot> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<upupbb-user1> daar
<Harpagornis> Buenas
<Harpagornis> Estoy actualizando mi sistema
<Harpagornis> Pero me encuentro siempre con eso
<Harpagornis> give root password for maintenance (or press ctrl+d to continue) al arrancar con el "do-release-upgrade"
<Harpagornis> Está virtualizado, por recupero con la copa del disco, pero siempre me vuelve a suceder lo mismo
<Harpagornis> Y ponga lo que le ponga en el valor y o N, no consigo continuar
<Kumool> da la clave tonce
<Kumool> o no, nose
#ubuntu-es 2020-04-11
<m3f1st4> estan en linea
<m3f1st4> alquien esta en HTB
<m3f1st4> k
<m3f1st4> alguien esta haciendo maquinas en HTB
<m3f1st4> quit
#ubuntu-es 2020-04-12
<Guest12154> Hola.. tengo el problemas que se des-configuro la rueda del mouse y no genera ningún movimiento
<h20shell> hola a todos
